#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Анекдоты

## Ассаджи

(три истории от Руслана Сотникова)

Непостоянство


 Однажды знаменитый духовный учитель подошел к входу в царский дворец. Ни один из охранников не попытался остановить его когда он вошел и направился к месту, где сидел сам царь на своем троне. 

"Чего тебе надо?" спросил царь, сразу узнав пришедшего. "Мне нужно место переночевать в этом постоялом дворе" ответил Учитель. "Но это не постоялый двор" ответил ошарашенный царь "Это мой дворец"

"Могу я спросить, кто владел этим дворцом до тебя?" "Мой отец. Он умер." "А кто владел им до твоего отца?" "Мой дед. Он тоже умер."

"И это место, где люди живут недолго, и затем вновь продолжают свой путь - мне послышалось или ты действительно сказал, что это НЕ постоялый двор?"



Самоконтроль


Однажды случилось сильное землетрясение, которое сотрясло весь дзенский храм. В некоторых местах он даже обрушился. Многие монахи были сильно напуганы. Когда землетрясение утихло, учитель сказал "Сейчас, вы имели возможность увидеть как ведет себя человек дзена в критической ситуации. Возможно вы заметили, что я не был напуган. Я вполне сознавал происходящее и что нужно делать. Я всех вас привел на кухню, самую прочную часть храма. Это было мудрое решение, поскольку как видите все мы живы и никто не пострадал. Однако, несмотря на мой самоконтроль и невозмутимость, я все же чувствовал себя немного напряженным - что вы могли заключить из того факта, что я выпил большой стакан воды, чего я не делаю в обычных условиях."

В это время один монах хихикнул, но ничего не сказал.

"Чему ты смеешься?" спросил учитель. "Это была не вода" ответил монах "это был большой стакан соевого соуса".




Глупые ритуалы

В одном монастыре жил Учитель медитации со своими учениками. Также, в то время жил кот на территории монастыря. Каждый вечер, когда Учитель со своими учениками начинали вечернюю медитацию, кот бегал вокруг и создавал много шума, отвлекающего медитаторов.  Поэтому Учитель распорядился, чтобы на время вечерней практики кота
привязывали на веревку. Много лет спустя, когда учитель умер, кота по-прежнему продолжали привязывать на время занятий медитацией.
Когда, наконец, кот умер, в монастырь принесли другого кота, и его также привязывали во время занятий медитацией. Многие века спустя, ученые потомки этого Учителя написали научные трактаты о религиозной важности привязывания кота во время практики медитации.

----------

Ometoff (23.04.2010), Аня Приходящая (14.09.2009), Доня (15.12.2018), Иосиф В (24.10.2009), Манечка (31.03.2010), Со Ло (14.04.2011), Шуньшунь (12.11.2018)

----------


## kostik

Эти и еще довольно много историй (к сожалению, на английском) есть на http://www.rider.edu/users/suler/zenstory/zenstory.html . Правда, они, судя по названию, не из Теравады, но мне их читать нравится  :Smilie:

----------


## Taradaktel

Ответ на вопрос.
Приходит в центр медитаций задумчивый человек и говорит:
-хочу научиться переправлять сознание своих жертв в чистые страны....
 поняли тогда практикующие что это киллер захожий и отвечали:" всем живым существам делать пхову нет необходимости!!!!"
-....так они буддистами будут, задумчиво произнёс маньяк в законе.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
******************
и снова  шутка
http://softodrom.ru/article/5/153_1.shtml

----------


## Ассаджи

Реформа правописания в России.
Указ Министерства Образования:

"... в связи с архаичностью устоявшейся формы выражения благодарности "Спасибо", подразумевающую спасение  неким "Богом", заменить её на буддийскую "Спасибу"..."

Москва, Кремль, много тысяч надцатый год.

----------

Joy (06.08.2011), Дина Скатова (02.08.2010), Кеин (02.09.2019), Юй Кан (01.09.2009)

----------


## Борис

Продолжение:

"Однако в районах компактного проживания последователей древнего добуддийского вероисповедания оставить возможность старого написания."  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Сидят Асанга с Васубандху и второй говорит: 
"Я тут фишку одну крутую придумал, но, блин, противоречит она сутрам, не знаю что делать" 

Братья вместе: 
"О! Будда! Что же нам делать, ведь новое учение наверняка пойдет на пользу ЖС?"

Голос Татхагаты сверху:
Задолбали уже, то Нагарджуна, то вы, это уже не Нирвана у меня получается, а тажа самая Сансара. Пусть вон Васубандху будет вторым Буддой и говорит все что захочет.

Васубандху:
Нашел как-то Татхагата еще не использованную гору, залез на нее и сказал... следует очередная крутая доктрина.

----------

Дина Скатова (02.08.2010)

----------


## Ассаджи

В храме стояла статуя Будды.
Вокруг статуи стояли буденновцы...

----------

Дина Скатова (02.08.2010), Чиффа (07.02.2009)

----------


## pilot

Умирает американец. Жена хочет поговорить с ним. Устраивает 
спиритический сеанс, вызывает дух мужа.
- Джон?
- Да, Мери.
- Джон, как там у вас, что вы делаете?
- Утром кушаем, занимаемся любовью, спим, 
днем - кушаем, занимаемся любовью, спим,
  вечером - кушаем, занимаемся любовью, спим.
 И так - каждый день.
- Джон, так ты в раю?
- Да нет, я кролик в штате Кентукки.

----------

Дина Скатова (02.08.2010), Доня (15.12.2018), Шуньшунь (12.11.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

Возле одного буддийского монастыря в джунглях жила стая обезьян.

Обезьяны заметили, что жители деревень охотно дают подаяние монахам, и им тоже захотелось жить на подаяние, не утруждая себя поиском пищи.

Вожак долго размышлял над этим, и однажды утром сказал:

– Я понял, в чем секрет. Надо вымазаться шафранной краской и ходить по деревне от одного дома к другому.

Обезьяны целый час так расхаживали, но жители деревни только потешались над ними.

Вожак подумал и сказал:

– Это, наверное, внешняя сторона учения. А глубинная суть в том, чтобы сидеть молча на одном месте.

Обезьяны с большим трудом целых полчаса просидели молча, но это лишь еще больше позабавило жителей деревни.

Вожак подумал и сказал:

– Это тоже не главное. Я видел, как монахи что-то монотонно декламируют. Вот в чем секрет!

Обезьяны носились по деревне, прыгая, галдя и крича, но это тоже ничего им не дало.

Дело близилось к вечеру, и обезьяны успели изрядно проголодаться от усердных занятий.

У вожака тоже заурчало в животе, он подумал и сказал:

– Послушайте, я же видел, как монахи едят бананы. Вот, оказывается, запредельная суть учения!

И вся стая радостно кинулась поедать бананы.

----------

Joy (06.08.2011), Дина Скатова (02.08.2010), Шуньшунь (12.11.2018)

----------


## Ananda

Простите, не удержался, - тоже смешная цитата:

"56. Некий искатель спросил: "Могу ли я обрести нирвану читая мантры и соблюдая пост?" - "Можешь, но это не ускоряет обретение нирваны," - ответил Мудрый. " 
Ра-Хари  Руководство для начинающего медитатора

----------

Epihod (29.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

Притча, рассказанная Калу Римпоче
(из книги Марины Влади "Владимир, или прерванный полет")

Калу Римпоче - это так красиво звучащее имя немедленно тебя заинтересовало. Я записываю пластинку с группой друзей-музыкантов. Все они буддисты и несколько лет назад очнеь помогли мне, когда мой старший сын связался с хиппи. Весь день они говорили о приезде во Францию великого тибетского учителя. Для них он все равно что папа римский для католиков. Я рассказываю тебе по телефону, как счастливы мои друзья от одной мысли при возможности повидать этого человека. Ты мне говоришь почти серьезно, что вдруг он сможет помочь и тебе. Я сама в это не особенно верю, но, стараясь использовать любую возможность, пусть даже колдовство, обещаю тебе, что, как только ты приедещь в Париж, он тебя примет.

На первом же ужине у нашего друга художника Мищи Шемякина, тоже большого любителя выпить, разговор крутится вокруг гуру и других персонажей, которые обладают способностью помогать несчастным бороться против зеленого змия. Шемякин, очень склонный к мистике, обязательно хочет как можно быстрее попасть к мудрецу. Мне удается добиться приема. И вот мы уже в небольшом павильоне, украшенном изображениями святых. На небольшом возвышении сидит древний старик. Его морщинистое и доброжелательное лицо обращено к нам. Как нас научили мои друзья, мы входим, кланяясь. Я просто наклоняю голову, а Шемякин бросается на колени и почти ползком приближается к старцу. Ты смотришь на меня и, не особенно понимая, что делать, неловко согнувшись пополам и опираясь одной рукой в пол, ковышяешь к учителю. Я с трудом сдерживаюсь от смеха. Мне кажется неуместным засмеяться в присутствии такой важной персоны -- и напрасно, потому что сам он не скрывает улыбки и делает знак садиться перед ним. У его ног сидит молодая француженка, завернутая в красивую оранжевую ткань, которую носят буддистские монахини. Тихим, но твердмы голосом человечек произносит приветствие. Девушка переводит и спрашивает, чего хотят иностранцы. Я беру слово, потому что вы с Шемякиным не говорите по-французски.

Я объясняю, что вы не можете справиться с наклонностью к выпивке и надеетесь на помощь мудреца. Девушка переводит. После некоторого размышления Калу Римпоче рассказывает притчу. Вот этот рассказ, переведенный с тибетского на французский, а потом на русский:

"Однажды молодой монах проходил перед домом вдовы. Она поймала его, заперла и сказала: "Я не выпущу тебя, пока ты не проведешь со мной ночь, или не выпьешь вина, или не убьешь мою козочку". Молодой монах не знает, что отвечать: дав обет безбрачия, он не может провести с ней ночь. Дав обет трезвости, он не может с ней пить, и уж тем более он не может покуситься на чью бы то ни было жизнь. Но он должен выбрать. И после долгих раздумий он решает, что выпить вина - наименьший из этих грехов". 

В этот момент Калу Римпоче разражается лукавым смехом, смотрит нам прямо в глаза и заключает: "Он выпил вина, потом провел ночь с женщиной и убил козу".

Я смеюсь вместе со всеми. Как это просто и мудро! По вашим взволнованным и напряженным лицам видно, как точно он попал в цель. Но что меня удивило больше всего - вы оба не пили после этого почти целый год.

----------

Joy (06.08.2011), Александр Кеосаян (31.07.2012), Дина Скатова (02.08.2010), Шуньшунь (12.11.2018)

----------


## Борис

*Калу Ринпоче*, по рассказам, был весьма жёсток как учитель, но тем не менее, с ним связано немалое количество анекдотов и просто забавных историй... И почти каждый - со смыслом.

Он постоянно выполнял практику Авалокитешвары, все время читая "Ом Мани...", и однажды где-то в зоопарке, останавливаясь у всех клеток со зверями, читал мантру специально им. В том числе и рыбкам в аквариуме.

Случай с ним и корейским дзэнским мастером Сеунг-Саном (Кван-Умовским учителем) и вовсе широко известен.

----------


## Ассаджи

Судья: 
- Свидетель, ваша фамилия? 
- Менухин. 
- Имя? 
- Исаак. 
- Место жительства? 
- Бердичев. 
- Занятие? 
- Мелкий гешефт. 
- Вероисповедание? 
- Господин судья, я сказал вам, что меня зовут Исаак Менухин, 
живу в Бердичеве и занимаюсь мелким гешефтом. Так кто я, по-вашему? 
Буддист?!

----------


## Ассаджи

Лес.Сидит заяц на пне,в носу ковыряет.Вокруг него ходит олень: 
 - Заяц,посмотри,какие у меня сильные,красивые ноги!Я самый быстрый зверь в лесу! 
 Заяц сидит,а носу ковыряет.Олень: 
 - Заяц,посмотри,какие у меня прекрасные,ветвистые рога!Я самый красивый зверь в лесу! 
 Заяц продолжает молча ковырять в носу.Олень: 
 - Заяц,посмотри... Да чего ты молчишь-то?! 
 Заяц отрешенно-гордым тоном: 
 - Зато я богат духовно.

----------

Бо (03.03.2009)

----------


## Борис

Это анекдот рассказывал наш замечательный актер Георгий Бурков в своем, кажется, последнем перед смертью  :Frown:  интервью.

Анекдот не буддийский, а христианский, но, думаю, можно заменить Св. Петра на Будду Амитабху, а рай - на Сукхавати, и т. п..  :Smilie: 

------

Итак, один актер рассказывает другому, своему другу, свой сон:

Снится мне, стало быть, что я помер. Думаю, куда ж мне идти - в рай или в ад. Гляжу - в раю ты гуляешь. Я туда иду, а Св. Петр меня туда не пускает.

- Почему? - спрашиваю.

А он мне:

- Актерам сюда никак нельзя!

Я ему, на тебя показывая:

- Так вон же там актер!

А Святой Петр посмотрел на тебя и говорит:

- Этот? Да это ж разве актер!?...

----------


## Ассаджи

Однажды ночью летит над Нью-Джерси старенький такой кукурузник. На борту пять человек: пилот, Майкл Джордан, Билл Гейтс, Далай Лама и хиппи. 
 Вдруг в багажном отсеке с грохотом взрывается бомба. Салон наполняется дымом. Дверь в кабину открывается, в салон выскакивает пилот. 
 "Значит так, джентельмены," - говорит он, "У меня две новости, хорошая и плохая. Плохая - это то, что мы сейчас шмякнемся где-то посреди Нью-Джерси.
Хорошая - то, что на борту четыре парашюта, и один из них мой!" С этими словами он распахивает дверь и выпрыгивает наружу. 
 Через секунду вскакивает Майкл Джордан. "Джентельмены," - говорит он, "я самый лучший в мире баскетболист. Миру нужны великие баскетболисты.
По-моему, самый лучший баскетболист должен получить парашют." С этими словами он хватает один из оставшихся парашютов и с разбегу выпрыгивает наружу, в темноту. 
 Поднимается Билл Гейтс и говорит: "Джентельмены, я самый хитроумный человек на земле. Миру нужны хитроумные люди, такие как я. Полагаю, что самый хитроумный человек на земле тоже должен получить парашют." Он хватает ранец и - прыг наружу. 
 Далай Лама и хиппи смотрят друг на друга. Наконец, Далай Лама говорит:
"Сын мой, я прожил счастливую жизнь и познал блаженство Истинного Знания. У тебя жизнь еще вся впереди, так что надевай парашют и - вперед." 
 Хиппи неспешно улыбается и отвечает: "Ша, папаша, все нормально. Самый хитроумный парень на земле только что сиганул вниз с моим рюкзаком."

----------

Бо (03.03.2009), Васса (01.03.2011), Доня (15.12.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

История о первой встрече Калу Ринпоче с дзеновским мастером Сеунгом Саном 

Вошли два монаха в монашеских платьях - бордово-жeлтое у тибетца и строгое серо-чeрное у корейца, за ними следовала лысая свита монахов помоложе и переводчики... Тибетский лама сел неподвижно, одной рукой перебирая деревянные чeтки (малу) и непрерывно бормоча "Ом мани пеме хунг" в такт дыханию. Дзенский мастер, славившийся своими методами забрасывания учеников вопросами до тех пор, пока они не вынуждены будут признать своe неведение, и затем оравший на них: "Ты не знаешь ум!", пошарил в глубине своей робы и извлeк оттуда апельсин. "Что это?", - потребовал он от ламы. - "Что это такое?". Это было типичным вступлением, и он был готов сразу наехать на любой ответ. Тибетец сидел, тихо мусоля свою малу, и ничего не отвечал. "Что это?", - настаивал мастер Дзена, держа апельсин перед носом тибетца. Калу Ринпоче очень медленно наклонился к тибетскому монаху, сидящему рядом в качестве переводчика, и они перешeптывались несколько минут. Наконец переводчик огласил: 

"Ринпоче говорит: "Что с ним такое? У них там что, нет апельсинов?" 

"Мысли без мыслителя", с. 13, Марк Эпштэйн, MD Перевел Олег Широбоков.

----------

Лери (15.09.2012), Марина В (19.08.2010), Шуньшунь (12.11.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

Спорят христианин с буддистом.
Христианин:
- Да ваше переселение душ - полная чихня. Только за последние пятьдесят лет
население Земли выросло на целый миллиард. Откуда взялось столько новых душ?
Буддист:
- А ты посчитал, сколько дубов за это время вырубили?!

----------

Sanook Dee (25.10.2009), Доня (15.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2018)

----------


## Борис

Еще история о Калу Ринпоче. Источник точно не помню -- возможно, ее рассказывал мой карма-кагьюпинский наставник Донал Кридон.

Большой Дхарма-Центр то ли в Лондоне, то ли в Эдинбурге, то ли в Дублине - в общем, где-то там, на островах. Ринпоче читает лекцию. И вдруг в зал вваливается бомж, от которого несет - сами знаете чем  :Wink: . И прямиком, через ряды сидящих слушателей ломится к трону, к ламе. Люди недоумевают, а учитель вдруг прерывает объяснение, вскакивает, идет навстречу бродяге... Они сердечно обнимаются, как два друга, не видевшихся много лет.

Когда бомж уходит, ринпоче объясняет публике, начавшй уже собирать с полу отпавшие челюсти:

"Это был великий бодхисаттва!"

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.02.2009)

----------


## Ассаджи

- Обладает ли корова природой Будды?

- Му-у-у-у-у!

----------

Со Ло (15.04.2011)

----------


## Ассаджи

Встретились Марфа Петровна с Пелагеей Степановной.

-- Марфа Петровна, прямо не знаю, что делать. Мой сын увлекся этим самым буддизмом, и теперь занимается... как это... мититацией.

-- Пелагея Степановна, это еще ничего. Вот мой бездельник целыми днями сидит и ничего не делает.

----------


## Ассаджи

По поводу природы Ниббаны, которая не является ни существованием, ни прекращением существования.

"And suppose someone were to ask you, Vaccha, 'This fire burning in front of you, dependent on what is it burning?' Thus asked, how would you reply?" 

"...I would reply, 'This fire burning in front of me is burning dependent on grass & timber as its sustenance.'" 

"If the fire burning in front of you were to go out, would you know that, 'This fire burning in front of me has gone out'?" 

"...yes..." 

"And suppose someone were to ask you, 'This fire that has gone out in front of you, in which direction from here has it gone? East? West? North? Or south?' Thus asked, how would you reply?" 

"That doesn't apply, Master Gotama. Any fire burning dependent on a sustenance of grass and timber, being unnourished -- from having consumed that sustenance and not being offered any other -- is classified simply as 'out' (unbound)." 

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn072.html

Сидят две блондинки в комнате. Одна другой говорит:
- Хочешь, фокус покажу?
Та говорит:
- Мол, давай!
Первая: 
- Видишь свет горит?
Вторая: 
- Ну вижу!
Первая подходит к выключателю и выключает свет и говорит:
- А где он сейчас?
Вторая: - Не знаю! (с недоумением) 
Первая подходит к холодильнику, открывает дверь и кричит:
- А ВОТ ОН!!!

----------

Joy (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ассаджи

Читать вслух и с выражением.


                Пушкин

             17 30 48
             140 10 01
             126 138
             140 3 501



             Маяковский


             2 46 38 1
             116 14 20!
             15 14 21
             14 0 17


             Есенин


             14 126 14
             132 17 43...
             16 42 511
             704 83


             170! 16 39
             514 700 142
             612 349
             17 114 02


             Веселые:

             2 15 42
             42 15
             37 08 5
             20 20 20!


             7 14 100 0
             2 00 13
             37 08 5
             20 20 20!


             Грустные:


             511 16
             5 20 337
             712 19
             2000047


             Хокку

             4 8
             38 15
             7 29


             Гатха

             14 15 2, 13 48 3
             136 17 7, 516 73

             13 78 3, 3 20 50 02
             4 340 6, 120 370 2

----------

Joy (06.08.2011), Атевс (21.04.2010), Бо (03.03.2009), Доня (15.12.2018)

----------


## Борис

А легенды об этом нашем треде по сети ходят  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Кому не лень - гляньте сюда, дождитесь при этом загрузки всей страницы:
http://epi.sin.ru/cgi-bin/YaBB.pl?bo...num=1066729779

----------


## Ассаджи

Одаренные буддийские дети теперь наконец-то могут носить слюнявчики с "Колесом Дхармы":

http://www.cafeshops.com/esangha/212270
http://www.cafeshops.com/esangha/236451

А буддисты (и буддистки) до мозга костей могут проявлять это и в нижнем белье:

http://www.cafeshops.com/esangha/212271
http://www.cafeshops.com/esangha/212274

----------


## Ассаджи

Покой виртуальных лесов...

----------


## Ассаджи

Наконец-то обнаружен путь к Нирване!

Она находится недалеко от Парижа, Трои и Валгаллы, в штате Мичиган.

Чтобы посмотреть карту проезда, достаточно зайти на страницу

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp...submit=Get+Map

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Анекдот от Ачаана Брахмавамсо

Умер христианский священник. Его тут же приглашают к райским вратам, и он спрашивает у апостола Петра:
"Слушай, мне всегда было интересно, вот сказано, что в рай попадут только уверовавшие в Христа. Но были добродетельные люди, которые в него не верили - Будда, Махатма Ганди, Сократ... Такие здесь есть?"
"Нет", - отвечает Пётр. "Никогда о таких не слышал."

А можно, я на секундочку,  в аду спрошу? Хочется знать наверняка.
-"Да пожалуйста, адские врата через дорогу"

Приходит тот священник к адским вратам, спрашивает у чёрта на КПП: 
—Скажите, а здесь есть Будда, Махатма Ганди, Сократ... ?
—Да, все у нас. – отвечает чёрт.
—Как странно... Ведь они вели такую добродетельную жизнь... а всё же попали в место ужасных мучений и искуплений...
—Да, здесь действительно было место ужасных мучений, но это было до того, как сюда попали Будда, Махатма Ганди, Сократ и компания!  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (06.08.2011), Бо (03.03.2009), Доня (15.12.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

Участница ритрита жалуется учителю:
-- Вы знаете, когда я медитирую, у меня такие боли, что я думаю, а не попала ли я в фашистский концентрационный лагерь.

Учитель отвечает:
-- Нет, это лагерь буддийской концентрации.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.02.2009), Joy (06.08.2011), Доня (15.12.2018), Со Ло (15.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Чораб

- ничего не бывает вечным, ты же знаешь!
 - вечно я об этом забываю!

----------


## Ассаджи

- У Вас закурить не найдется?
- Нет, я не курю..
- Может Вы и не пьете?
- Нет, не пью...
- А ... Я понял, Вы наверно кидаетесь, колетесь...
- Нет....
- А как же вы расслабляетесь?
- Да я и не напрягаюсь...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.02.2009), Joy (06.08.2011), Ozma (03.03.2010)

----------


## Ersh

- Я наконец-то нашел причину страданий! - сказал Победоносный и пересел на скамеечку.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.02.2009), Бо (03.03.2009)

----------


## Константин_К.

КУСОЧЕК ТРЕДА С ОДНОГО ТУРИСТИЧЕСКОГО ФОРУМА:


**** Жил-был один миллиардер. Все у него было - и друзья, и женщины, и яхты, и автомобили, и путешествия... Все. Но чем дальше тем больше этого миллиардера мучил вопрос - что такое жизнь и в чем ее смысл? Стал он, не жалея денег, обращаться к разным философам, но и те говорили, что затрудняются ему это разъяснить. Наконец он прослышал, что в неимоверно далекой заброшенной пещере Тибета безвылазно живет отшельник, который познал всю мудрость и простыми словами может объяснить, что такое жизнь. И тогда этот миллиардер бросил к этакой матери свои яхты и своих подруг и за бешеные бабки снарядил экспедицию в Тибет. Преодолевая трудности, палящий зной и ледяной холод, лавины и камнепады, рискуя жизнью и потеряв своих спутников, наконец добрался миллиардер до заветной пещеры. А внутри пещеры сидел убеленный сединами отшельник. 
И тогда сказал ему миллиардер: 
- О, мудрейший, я пришел к тебе издалека. Объясни мне, что такое жизнь и в чем ее смысл? 
Отшельник посмотрел на него просветленным взглядом и промолвил: 
- Жизнь это медленная большая река... 
- Что? 
- Жизнь это медленная большая река... 
- Ты что, одурел, старый козел? - вскричал миллиардер. - Я перся сюда, рискуя жизнью, я затратил кучу денег, я бросил таких друзей, таких баб, такие автомобили, такие удовольствия, такую красивую жизнь - и все это для того, чтобы услышать от тебя такую фигню! Просто фигню! 
Тут у отшельника затряслись губы, он побелел, потом покраснел, потом позеленел и кинулся куда-то в глубь пещеры. Через минуту вновь появился с котомкой и обратился к миллиардеру: 
- Мужик, ну это точно, что жизнь это не медленная большая река?



**** Это анекдот или быль?



**** Хватит тут умничать. Ты скажи прямо, жизнь - это медленная большая река или не медленная большая река?


**** Писал как анекдот, но судя по вашей реакции уже и сам не знаю что это...


**** Здесь не идиоты собрались. И всем понятно,что это - анекдот.



 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Доня (15.12.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

Учебник по математике...
выпущен издательством ЭКСМО-Пресс в 2002 году.
Вот несколько задачек из этого учебника. Стоит заметить, что текст НЕ изменен, а в точности перепечатан из книги:

1. У стола отпилили один угол. Сколько углов у него теперь? А сколько углов будет, если отпилить два, три, четыре угла?
2. В тарелке лежали три морковки и четыре яболка. Сколько фруктов было в тарелке?
3. В люстре горело пять лампочек. Две из них погасли. Сколько лампочек осталось в люстре?
4. У мамы дочка Даша, сын Саша, собака Дружок и кот Пушок. Сколько детей у мамы?
5. В коридоре стоят 8 башмаком. Сколько детей играет в комнате?
6. У нескольких столов 12 ножек. Сколько всего столов в комнате?
7. У кошки Мурки родились щенята: один черненький и два беленьких.
Сколько щенят у Мурки?
8. Прилетели два чижа, два стрижа и два ужа. 
Сколько стало птиц всего 
Возле дома моего?
9. Сели на воду три воробья. Один улетел. Сколько осталось?
10. Катится по столу колесо разноцветное: один угол у него красный, другой зеленый, третий желтый. Когда колесо докатится до края стола, какой цвет будет виден?
11. На полке стояли детские книжки. Подбежала собачка, взяла одну книжку, потом еще одну, потом еще две. Сколько книжек она прочитает?
12. Мама уронила поднос, на котром стояли 2 чашки с цветочками, 2 в Горошек и 2 с ягодками. Сколько теперь стало чашек?
13. На дубе три ветки, на каждой три яблока. Сколько всего яблок?
14. Сколько циплят вывел петух, если он снес 5 яиц?
15. Один банан падает с елки каждые 5 минут. Сколько их упадет за один час?
16. По двору гуляли петух и курица. У петуха 2 ноги, а у курицы 4.
Сколько ног гуляло по двору?
17. На столе стояло 5 стаканов ягод. Миша съел один и поставил его на стол.
Сколько стаканов стоит на столе?
18. На Машином платье были вышиты три вишни и два яблока. Съели одну вишню и два яблока. Сколько фруктов осталось?

----------

Со Ло (15.04.2011)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Из книги Уильямса "Торговый Хаос".
История от Свами Муктананды:

В Индии был студент, пожелавший достичь состояния просветления. Он ушел из семьи в поисках гуру. Остановившись у одного из них, он спросил относительно способа достижения просветления. Гуру сказал: "Достичь просветления можно очень просто. Все, что тебе нужно - это вернуться домой, и каждый вечер сидеть перед зеркалом в течении 30 минут, задавая самому себе один и тот же вопрос: "Кто я? Кто я? Кто я?" Студент спросил: "Эй, не может быть, чтобы было так просто".
"О, да - это действительно просто, - ответил гуру, - но если ты хотел бы выслушать другое мнение, то на этой улице живут еще другие гуру. Спроси у них".
"Большое спасибо, - сказал студент, - я так и сделаю".
И студент пришел к другому гуру с тем же вопросом:
"Как мне достичь просветления?"
Второй гуру ответил: "О, это весьма трудно и займет много времени. Ты должен объединиться со своими единомышленниками в общину и работать в поте лица не получая никакого вознаграждения".
Студент был очень взволнован; философия этого гуру была более совместима с его собственным представлением о пути к истинному просветлению. Он всегда слышал, что это было трудно. Гуру сказал ему, что единственная незанятая работа в общине - уборка коровьего хлева. Если намерение достичь просветления у студента действительно серьезно, то гуру позволит ему убирать навоз и поддерживать хлев в чистоте. Студент принял предложение, чувствуя уверенность в том, что он на верном пути.
После пяти долгих лет уборки навоза и сохранения в чистоте коровьего хлева, студент почувствовал обескура-женность и стал проявлять нетерпение по поводу своего просветления. Он пришел к гуру и сказал: "Почтенный Учитель, я искренне и верно обслуживал вас в течение пяти лет, выполняя самую грязную работу в вашей общине. Я не пропустил ни одного дня и никогда не жаловался. Не думаете ли вы, что для меня пришло время достичь просветления?"
Гуру ответил: "Ну да, мне кажется, что ты готов. Теперь слушай, что тебе надо делать. Иди домой и каждый вечер, в течение 30 минут перед зеркалом, задавай себе один вопрос много раз: "Кто я? Кто я? Кто я?""
Изумленный студент сказал: "Простите меня, но подтвердите еще раз, ведь именно это пять лет назад сказал мне другой гуру, который живет ниже по этой улице".
"Ну да, он был прав", - отвечал гуру.

----------

Доня (15.12.2018)

----------


## Константин_К.

Газета "За пределами вероятного"
В.Витальев
(случайно прочел эту статью в неплохом дайджесте "24 часа")
фрагмент



Известно, что у младенцев область родничка мягкая из-за того, что кости черепа в этом месте еще не успели срастись. С другой стороны, у постоянно медитирующих людей в течение их жизни в том же самом месте постепенно истончается кость. У некоторых индийских садху кость на макушке головы вообще рассасывается и мозг остается прикрыт одной лишь кожей. Вероятно, это изменение облегчает доступ космической энергии, проникающей в голову. Именно на темени на многочисленных изображениях Будды имеется весьма примечательная шишка, покрытая волосами, как и вся голова. Ее наличие указывает на то, что в этой области головы у постоянно медитирующего человека возникают морфологические изменения структуры головного мозга. Мозг как бы вспучивается и поднимается над теменем. Вероятно, это является расплатой за отсутствие третьего глаза...
О том, что в головном мозгу могут проходить весьма интенсивные процессы, говорил и наш соотечественник ученый В. В. Караваев. Он считал, что если «человек ищет истину и устремляет к ней свои мысли, то частицы разума (нейтрино), заключенные в атомных ядрах, начинают рваться на поверхность, раскачивая при этом и само ядро, и его электронные оболочки, приводя в интенсивное колебательное движение все молекулярные структуры организма. Чем ближе к истине мыслит человек, тем концентрированнее его мысль, тем больше энергии он получает из этого внутреннего «атомного реактора». Как видим, сравнение процесса мышления с атомным реактором не случайно.
Вполне понятно, что у личностей масштаба Будды интенсивность мышления столь высока, что мозг прямо-таки выпячивается из темени, указывая на уникальность такой личности. По наличию «шишки» на темени в древние времена судили об усердии адепта и о его психическом уровне. Впрочем, это не мешало многим лжепророкам прибегать к эрзацу.

----------

Доня (15.12.2018)

----------


## fkruk

Вот нашел в Инете историю:  http://pechkin.rinet.ru/x/east/buddhism/lenin.htm
Прошу простить, если анекдот "с бородой".

- Storation area (2:402/711.21) ---------------------------------- STORE -
From : Pavel Viaznikov            2:5020/185.9         Sun 26 Jan 97 15:54
To   : Dmitri Minaev
Subj : Язык и его составляющие
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi there, Dmitri!

-- Я не помню -- рассказывал я это или нет... Друг мой как-то в Лаосе в монастыре, в келье отца настоятеля, увидел портретик Ленина. Рядом с иконами -- там, "Колесо Сущего", "Древо будд"...

Он удивился и спросил -- пошто? Ожидая, разумеется (1985 г.) ответа типа "махатма Ленин, освободитель, мудрец" и тэ пэ. Однако оказалось -- это видный буддийский (дзен) мудрец!

А вышло вот как: когда в издательстве "Прогресс" выпускали 4-томник "Избранного", то всякие политэкономические и философские термины сгенерили, как и положено в лаосском, из пракрита. (Древний язык такой). Получилось звучно и солидно. Издали. Hо! Сотрудники "Прогресса" -- в том числе лаосцы, выпускники наших вузов -- не были знатоками буддийской книжности. И не знали, что эти термины уже есть -- образованы точно так же, но смысл у них, разумеется, совсем иной. В результате при чтении текста ученым буддистом он представал как нечто хитрое, дзенисто-коанное (не всякий текст, но большинство -- книжка была как раз по т.наз. научной деятельности вождя...). Так вот и стал он дзенским мудрецом... 8-/

Кстати, путем создания новых слов из древних корней (санскритских) пошли и создатели "шуддх хинди" -- "чистого хинди", т.е. освобожденного от фарсизмов и англицизмов. Это язык, на котором пишут большинство крупных хиндиязычных газет.

Скажем, "телевидение" -- "дурдаршан", то есть то же самое "дально-зрение", из санскрита, но такое слово тоже уже было, и значит "предвидение, пророчество, ясновидение". Радио -- "акашвани", сиречь "глас небесный". "Альпинист" -- "парватарохи", чистая санскритская калька с "mountclimber", а выходит чудновато, оттого что первая ассоциация -- не просто с горой, а с горой священной... И так далее. В институте нас такому языку и учили -- а индийцы прикалывались, до чего мы учено говорим. Как теперь по-церковнославянски говорить (ну, пан Мульгорд у Хмелевской). Правда, газеты они понимают, но тут уж нормальная разница между разговорным и "высоким" языком -- как в средневековье.

With regards and a nice smile,  :Smilie: 
Pavel
. . . . .

Opium facet dormire, quare est in eo virtus dormitira

--- * Origin: - De: Spiritus vini, tinctura aqua 40% (2:5020/185.9)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Недельной давности:

- Как отличить буддиста среди народа на Майдане?
- В то время, как весь народ скандирует "Ю-щен-ко! Ю-щен-ко!", буддист достаёт чётки и спокойно начитывает: "ющенко, ющенко, ющенко, ющенко..."

----------


## Борис

"Это не ДЭВушка, это АСУРушка какая-то, слющай..."
 :Smilie:

----------

Доня (15.12.2018)

----------


## woltang

О Мастере Сунг Сане. СОн Са Ниме.
                       Диалог со Свами
Присутствовало несколько десятков учеников. Перед Свами была поставлена целая гора фруктов, принесенных учениками в подарок. Сам Свами сидел на стуле на маленьком подиуме. Сон Са предложили место на полу слева от него.
После того, как Сон Са и трое его учеников, прибывших вместе с ним, уселись, Свами предложил ему конфетку. Один из учеников Сон Са сказал: “Нет, не надо, спасибо”, и объяснил, что у Сон Са диабет.
Свами сказал: “О, это очень нехорошо. Вам следует ежедневно проходить пешком по две мили. Это обязательно поможет”.
Сон Са сказал: “Диабет - это очень хорошо. Форма - это пустота. Пустота - это форма. Это тело уже является пустотой, поэтому и диабет - это пустота. Значит он очень хорош” .
Свами несколько минут молчал, затем сказал: “Давайте поговорим. Скажите что-нибудь”.
- Как вам нужно удерживать свой ум во время занятий йогой?
- Следует влиться умом во внутреннее “Я”. Ум при этом должен не содержать никаких объектов. Вы читали йогу Патанджали?
- В таком случае, мое “Я” и мой ум - это одно и то же или разное?
Когда ум уходит внутрь, во внутреннее “Я”, то он становится одним целым с внутренним “Я”. Но когда он выходит наружу, на это время я и ум раздельны.
- Ум не имеет ни внутреннего ни наружного. Как же он может стать одним целым с “Я” или быть отдельным от него?
- Кто же тогда действует снаружи, если не ум?
- Что такое ум?
Свами сказал: “Ум - это тенденция “Я”, которое выходит наружу, чтобы совершать действия. Когда оно идет внутрь, оно становится “Я” (самостью), когда оно идет наружу, оно действует в мире. Ум не является чем-то отдельным, это не модификация чего-то, это не что иное, как сознание. Когда Вселенское сознание уплотняется и принимает форму внешних объектов, то мы называем его умом. Но когда тот же самый ум движется внутрь и становится “Я”, он вновь становится нашим сознанием. Оно то сжимается, то расширяется”.
- Ум не имеет ни внутреннего, ни внешнего. Мышление создает внутреннее и внешнее, сознание, ум - все создается мышлением. Поэтому ум - это не ум.
- Когда ум принимает форму внешних предметов, он становится умом, но когда он уходит внутрь и забывает все предметы, то он опять становится “Я” и сознанием.
- Кто создает внутреннее и кто создает внешнее, кто создает сознание, кто создает предметы?
- Вы знаете, кто создал вас?
- Если вы меня спросите, то я вам отвечу.
- Как вы думаете, кто создал мир?
- Перед вами много яблок и апельсинов.
Тут переводчица-индианка со смущенным видом попросила Сон Са повторить ответ, затем, нахмурив брови, она предсказала его Свами.
Свами несколько секунд молчал. Затем он спросил: “Это ответ?”
- Вам нужен другой ответ?
- Да.
- Один плюс два равняется трем.
Предположим, вы вычтете из трех два, тогда …?
- Только один.
- Предположим, мы вычтем и эту единицу?
- Тогда я вас ударю!
Переводчица затаила дыхание. Она явно была шокирована и, очевидно, не желала переводить последнюю фразу. Но через несколько секунд все же перевела.
Свами выглядел крайне недовольным. Он подвигал ногами и сказал: “Эти ответы не имеют смысла. Каким знанием вы обладаете?”
- О’кей. Я объясню. Я спрашиваю сейчас: один плюс два равно трем; один плюс два равно нулю: что правильно?
- Видите ли, все ежесекундно меняется. Иногда ответ может быть 10, иногда 5, может быть 7 или может быть девять. Все продолжает изменяться. Поэтому нет ничего застывшего. Все является истиной в данную секунду.
- Если вы говорите, что все меняется, значит вы привязаны к форме.
- Я не привязан к форме! А вот вы привязаны к своим вопросам и ответам!
Сон Са засмеялся и сказал: “Да. Это хороший ответ”.
- Как можно привязаться к вещам, которые всегда меняются? Как можно желать их?
- О’кей, позвольте вас спросить.
- Нет. У меня вопрос к вам. Какой смысл того, что мы встретились поговорить о духовном?
- Сегодня суббота.
- Это не ответ философа! Это всего лишь ответ ребенка!
- Да.
- С точки зрения мирской жизни во всем и всегда есть какая-то цель. Например, вот этот человек (показывая на своего ученика); если я спрошу у него, зачем он здесь, то ответит: “Я пришел сюда, чтобы увидеть вас”. Ответы должны быть такими, чтобы люди могли их понять. Поэтому человек, когда у него есть сомнения, задает мне вопросы, а получив ответ, он избавляется от своих сомнений. Но ваши ответы не имеют ни смысла, ни цели. Это все равно, что детская игра”.
- Всякие другие ответы - детская игра. “Я пришел, чтобы увидеть вас” - любому ребенку понятно это. Но “Сегодня суббота” - этого ответа детям не понять. Поэтому именно ваши ответы являются ответами ребенка!!!
- Только если люди понимают то, о чем мы говорим, есть в этом какой-то смысл и какая-то цель. Если вас никто не понимает, какой тогда смысл в ваших вопросах и ответах? Должны же они иметь хоть какой-то смысл.
- Я понимаю, что вы великий человек. Но вы не понимаете. Поэтому вы ребенок.
- Великий или малый, дело не в этом. Однако, когда мы разговариваем, то нам следует таким образом пользоваться словами и фразами, чтобы они имели хоть какой-то смысл в нашей повседневной жизни, в мирских делах. Во всем, от великого до малого, они должны быть ясными. Они должны быть понятными детям и взрослым.
- Позвольте задать вам еще один вопрос. - Взяв яблоко - Это яблоко, О‘кей? Но если вы скажете, что это яблоко, значит вы привязаны к имени и форме. Если вы скажете, что это не яблоко, значит вы привязаны к пустоте. Яблоко это или нет?
- И то и другое.
- И то и другое? Я ударю вас 30 раз! Ответить “яблоко” - неправильно. Ответить “не яблоко” - неправильно. Ответить “и то и другое” - вдвойне неправильно. Почему? Это яблоко создано мыслью. Оно не говорит: “Я есть яблоко”, люди называют его яблоком. Поэтому оно создано мышлением”.
- Нам понятно, что оно растет на дереве.
- Да! Это хороший ответ. Очень хорошим ответом будет … и откусил от яблока.
- Даже если я его не ем, я понимаю, что такое яблоко. Есть яблоко нужно тем, кто иначе не понимает, что это такое. Вы поняли, съев его. Я понял, посмотрев не него.
- В таком случае хорошим ответом было бы вручить его мне со словам “Кушайте, пожалуйста”.
- В этом нет необходимости. Я и так вижу, что это такое.
- Это верно. Все слова не нужны.
- Есть много видов понимания. Съесть яблоко - это лишь один из видов понять. Есть другой способ понимания. Оставьте на время свою философию и идите на базар. Предположим, что вы пришли и говорите продавцу о яблоке и о том, что это такое, какой у него размер и т. п. Он не даст вам его съесть. В повседневной жизни ваша философия бесполезна. Философия должна быть практичной. Мы должны иметь возможность пользоваться ею в своей повседневной жизни. Наша философия и наша повседневная жизнь не должны быть разделены; они должны быть слиты воедино. Философия должна быть такой, чтобы обычные люди пользовались ею. Сегодня мир таков, что ученые не поверят подобным вещам. Они не поверят ни во что, если оно не действует.
- Я не философ. Я не ученый. Я не буддист.
- Тогда какова же ваша цель?
- Вы уже понимаете.
Свами взглянул на часы и сказал: “Сейчас я должен уехать. Поговорим позднее. С вами легко разговаривать”. Затем, засмеявшись, сказал: “Поскольку вы не философ, я дам вам яблоко”, и вручил Сон Са яблоко.
Сон Са вручил его обратно со словами: “Я отдам его вам”.
- Я счастлив в любом случае, хоть отдать, хоть получить.
- Большое спасибо.

----------


## Константин_К.

Царь молвил: «Почтенный Нагасена, могу ли я спросить тебя?» - «Можешь, государь.» - «Я уже спросил, почтенный». – «Я ответил, государь». – «Что же ты ответил, почтенный?» – «А что ты спросил, государь?».

«Да, монах умен…» - Подумал царь Милинда.

 :Smilie:

----------

Доня (15.12.2018)

----------


## Константин_К.

Есть вещи, по сравнению с которыми высшее нирваническое тело и сверхзнание - просто детский лепет.

http://www.iccr.ru/mckr/a09-1.htm

----------


## Константин_К.

Интерпретация взаимообусловленного возникновения М. Насреддином:


Мулла Насреддин ехал на осле по пустыне и вдруг увидел вдали отряд людей на лошадях. Зная, что в этом районе часто встречаются разбойники, Насреддин развернулся и пришпорил осла в обратном направлении.

Всадники, однако, узнали божественного Муллу. “Куда бы это мудрейшему из мусульман так мчаться?” — спросили они друг друга и решили последовать за ним, думая, что он приведет их к чему-нибудь волшебному.

Оглянувшись, Насреддин увидел, что “разбойники” его преследуют, и еще сильнее пришпорил осла. Тогда его преследователи тоже поскакали быстрее, стараясь не упустить из виду загадочные действия великого Насреддина. Погоня продолжалась, все быстрее и быстрее, пока Насреддин не увидел кладбище. Он быстро спешился и спрятался за надгробием.

Всадники подъехали ближе и, не слезая с лошадей, заглянули за камень. Возникла пауза. Все, и особенно Насреддин, который узнал во всадниках своих старых знакомых, лихорадочно думали. “Почему ты прячешься за надгробием?” — наконец спросил один из всадников.

“Это сложнее, чем ты можешь понять, — ответил Насреддин. — Я нахожусь здесь из-за вас, а вы — из-за меня”.

----------


## Ассаджи

Надпись на берлинской стене.

----------


## Ассаджи

(Точнее говоря, надпись на фотографии берлинской стены, см. http://www.LetterJames.de )

----------


## Ассаджи

Один аскет, живший на берегу реки, 25 лет предавался посту и медитации, в результате чего смог левитировать. Однажды к нему пришел Будда. Аскет, желая произвести впечатление, сообщил ему о своем умении. На это Пробудившийся ответил: "Быстрее было бы построить мост."

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Брежнев (Сталин, Путин, Ленин и т.п.) приболел, но к Пасхе поправился. Вышел на работу, идет по кремлевскому коридору. Навстречу ему идет кремлевский служащий:
- Христос воскрес!
- Спасибо.


Варианты ответа на пасхальное приветствие.

Новый русский.
- Христос воскрес!
- Внатуре воскрес!

Скептический.
- Христос воскрес!
- С чего Вы взяли?

Вежливый.
- Христос воскрес!
- Спасибо, но мне уже сообщили.

Невежливый.
- Христос воскрес!
- Блин, каждый год одно и то же.

Удивленный.
- Христос воскрес!
- Да ты что!!!

Еще один удивленный.
- Христос воскрес!
- Как, опять?!!

Алкоголический.
- Христос воскрес!
- Это повод!

Наркоманский.
- Христос воскрес!
- Да ты гонишь!

Межрелигиозный.
- Христос воскрес!
- Аллах акбар!

Обратный вариант.
- Аллах акбар!
- Воистину акбар!

Пионерский.
- Христос воскрес!
- Всегда воскрес!

Доброжелательный.
- Христос воскрес!
- И Вам того же!

Завистливый оптимистичный.
- Христос воскрес!
- Везет же некоторым!

Завистливый пессимистичный.
- Христос воскрес!
- Да, нам так не жить.

Одесский.
- Христос воскрес!
- А чего Вы хотели?

Эротический нетерпеливый.
- Христос воскрес!
- Ой, да целуй уже.

Антиэротический.
- Христос воскрес!
- Тебе лишь бы целоваться!

Национал-патриотический.
- Христос воскрес!
- Вот так мы их, гадов!

Демонический.
- Христос воскрес!
- Блин, прошляпили!

Циничный.
- Христос воскрес!
- И что теперь?

----------

Заславский Тарас (17.03.2011)

----------


## Desha

Женщина рожает на улице. Идет митек.
Женщина: 
- Помогите!
Митек: 
- Дык, че делать-то?
Женщина: 
- Тяни ребенка за головку!
Митек: 
- Опаньки! Вытянул!
Женщина: 
- Возьми за ножки и шлепни!
Митек (ребенку, давая увесистые шлепки): 
- И чтоб больше туда не лазил!

----------


## Шаман

Сопротивление действию: Ом = Вольт/Ампер = секунда* квадратный Вольт/Джоуль = секунда*Вольт/Кулон

----------


## Ассаджи

Из выступления всенародно избранного президента США Джорджа Буша Шестнадцатого перед американскими буддистами:

Жители древней Индии страдали: значительная часть населения изнемогала в рабстве, представители низших каст мучились под диктатом высших каст, женщинам приходилось терпеть неравенство с мужчинами, дети вынуждены были работать с малолетства. Причина их страданий заключалась в социально несправедливом общественном устройстве.

И Будда провел важные шаги по пути к прекращению страданий, сделав общественную идеологию более демократичной. Он призывал к тому, чтобы место человека в обществе определялось не статусом родителей, а способностями и заслугами. Сегодня мечты Будды сбылись в США, обществе равных возможностей, обществе всеобщего благополучия.
Да благословит Будда Америку!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Молодой монах принял постриг, и в монастыре ему первым заданием
было помогать остальным
монахам переписывать от руки церковные уложения, псалмы, законы и т.п.
Поработав так с недельку, наш монашек обратил внимание, что все монахи
переписывают эти материалы с предыдущей копии, а не с оригинала.
Подивившись этому факту,
он выразил свое удивление отцу-настоятелю:
- Падре, ведь если кто-то допустил ошибку в первой копии, она
же будет повторяться вечно,
и ее никак не исправить, ибо не с чем сравнить!
- Хм, сын мой - ответил отец-настоятель, - вообще-то мы так делали
столетиями...
Но, в принципе, в твоих рассуждениях что-то есть!
И с этими словами он спустился в подземелья, где в огромных сундуках хранились
"первоисточники", столетиями же не открывавшиеся.
И пропал.
Когда прошли почти сутки со времени его исчезновения, обеспокоенный
монашек спустился
в те же подвалы на поиски святого отца. Он нашел его сразу -
тот сидел перед громадным
раскрытым томом из телячьей кожи, бился головой об острые камни
подземелья и что-то
нечленораздельно мычал. По покрытому грязью и ссадинами лицу
его текла кровь,
волосы спутались и взгляд был безумным.
- Что с вами, святой отец? - вскричал потрясенный юноша, - Что
случилось?!
- Celebrate, - простонал отец-настоятель, - слово было:
c-e-l-e-b-r-a-t-e! не "celibate"!


celebrate - празднуй, радуйся;
celibate - воздерживайся (сексуальное воздержание - одна из основ католицизма).

----------


## Ersh

Обрватите внимание на надпись снизу красными буквами. Я рыдаль.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011), Чиффа (07.02.2009)

----------


## Ассаджи

Это шедевр перевода  английского названия книги

Pay Attention, for Goodness' Sake

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/pro...190207-6132113

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Да, я понял уже  :Smilie: ... Но я бы перевел бы "Ради всего святого, будьте внимательны (осознанны)", и не помещал бы название там, где обычно пишут что-нибудь рекламное :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

"the tibetan book of diving and lying"

PS: http://dzen.yandex.ru/
Дзен-поиск.
Всё уже изначально найдено, а в истинном смысле никогда и не искалось.

----------


## Ersh

Глядя, как мама примеряет новую шубу из натурального меха, Вовочка заметил:
- Мама, неужели ты не понимаешь, что эта шуба - результат ужасных страданий бедного, несчастного животного?
Мама посмотрела на Вовочку и строго ответила:
- Как ты можешь так говорить о родном отце?!

----------

DraviG (15.04.2009), Заславский Тарас (17.03.2011)

----------


## Steppenwolf

Чтобы покончить со всеми теологическими спорами и вопросами на форуме, вы можете непосредственно встретиться в чате с самим Господом Б-гом: http://www.titane.ca/concordia/dfar251/igod/main.html

----------


## Steppenwolf

Анекдот от Ачана Брама:

Молодой монах три года медитировал в одиночестве на острове. Остров был расположен в озере, на берегах которого стоял монастырь. Раз в неделю из монастыря к монаху приплывала лодка с провизией. К концу третьего года ретрита  монах понял, что достиг просветления и решил сообщить об этом настоятелю монастыря. Для этого он попросил лодочника привезти ему в следующий раз бумагу, кисти и дорогие чернила, которыми монах хотел написать стих. Через неделю работу стих написанный прекрасным калиграфическим почерком был готов:

Старательный монах,
Три года практиковавший в одиночестве,
Больше не может быть сдвинут 
Четырьмя мирскими ветрами

Работа была настолько прекрасна, что была  достойна быть повешенной в рамке в монастырской библиотеке. Монах отдал свернутый лист лодочнику и попросил передать его настоятелю. Неделя прошла в ожидании и мыслях о том, как восхитится настоятель. Возможно он даже предложит монаху стать его приемником! Через неделю лодочник вернулся и к удивлению монаха привез тот же самый свиток. Когда монах развернул его, возмущению его не было предела - прекрасный труд был безнадежно испорчен настоятелем, который в конце каждой строчки стиха коряво написал шариковой ручкой: "Пук!" Молодой монах немедленно потребовал лодочника доставить его к настоятелю. Войдя в кабинет, монах положил свиток на стол и потребовал объяснений. Старый настоятель посмотрел на монаха и ответил:
"Что ж, ты заявляешь, что больше не можешь быть сдвинут четырьмя мирскими ветрами. Однако, достаточно было пукнуть четыре раза, чтобы ты немедленно перелетел через озеро на другой берег."

----------

Joy (06.08.2011), Доня (15.12.2018), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## fkruk

"История про Вуду и оврага" -  Ангулимала-сутта в произношении моего сына.
За вечер раз шесть рассказывал по его просьбе.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## fkruk

Старший сын (4 г.) младшего мягкой игрушкой по руке - хлоп! хлоп! хлоп!
Младший сын (8 мес.) - ха-ха-ха!
Я (мягко) - Аристашек, не надо так делать, не обижай брата. Злой человек не бывает счастливым.
Старший сын (расстраиваясь, что брат реагирует неадекватно) - хлоп! хлоп! хлоп! 
Младший сын - ах-ха-ха-ха!
Я (стараясь сохранить мягкость) - Аристашек, хватит. Злость до добра не доводит.
Старший сын (еще сильнее расстроенный реакцией брата) - бац! бац! бац!
Младший сын (заливается) - ха-ха-ха! ха-ха-ха!
Я (сдерживая раздражение) - Аристарх, не входи в раж! Злоба ведет к несчастью.
Старший сын (входя в раж) - тресь! тресь! тресь!
Я (входя в раж) старшего по попе - тресь! Ну, теперь ты чувствуешь, что злой человек делается несчастным?!!!
Сташий сын - держится за попу и думает, что знает из-за кого он становится несчастным.
Младший сын - хнык!
Я (чувствуя себя несчастным) - Ну, теперь ты знаешь?...

----------


## fkruk

После успеха истории об Ангулимале у старшего сынишки, он время от времени задает вопросы о Будде.

Сын: Папа, а где сейчас Будда? Он уже умер?
Я (в затруднении подбираю слова): ...Э-э-э, ну, его тело умерло...
Сын (в восторге): Тело умерло, а голова, ноги и руки живут?!

----------

Tiop (12.03.2009), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Андрей Логачев

Грибоедов был близок к буддизму: «Горе от ума»!

«А что такое горе? Все, что переживается как психическая (душевная) боль, психическое неудобство, боль или неудобство, вызванные психическим контактом,» - Махасатипаттхана.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Константин_К.

Да вы Пушкина почитайте:

"На свете счастья нет,
а есть покой и воля..."

Тут половина абхидхаммы
 :Smilie: 

А уж Тютчев... (но у него уже менее спонтанно)

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Андрей Логачев

Да, Пушкин был великий человек.
Все великие люди мало жили. Вот и мне что-то нездоровится... 


Первая благородная истина в народной мудрости:
Всё не так плохо, как Вы думаете. На самом деле всё гораздо хуже!
Все хотят хорошо провести время, но его не проведёшь. 
Если бы можно было начать жизнь сначала, я бы её вовсе не начинал.
Если жизнь протекает хорошо, значит, она дала трещину. (протечку - асава)
Люди хотят хорошей жизни, а им всё время устраивают весёлую.
Ничто так не мешает радоваться жизни, как сама жизнь.
Опыт - это то, что получаешь, не получив того, что хотел. 
Соль жизни в том, что она не сахар.

----------

Иван Петров (11.03.2010)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да вы Пушкина почитайте:
> 
> "На свете счастья нет,
> а есть покой и воля..."
> 
> Тут половина абхидхаммы
> 
> 
> А уж Тютчев... (но у него уже менее спонтанно)


О, достоевскиймо бегущей тучи!
О, пушкиноты млеющего полдня!
Ночь смотрится, как Тютчев,
Безмерное замирным полня.

В. Хлебников

----------


## Константин_К.

Не совсем чтоб анекдот...

2 непростых вопроса:

1-й:
если бы вы встретили беременную женщину, у которой уже 8 детей, из них трое глухих, двое слепых, один умственно отсталый, а сама женщина больна сифилисом - вы бы посоветовали есть сделать аборт?
Прежде чем ответить на этот вопрос, прочитайте еще один

2-й:
нужно выбрать нового мирового лидера, и ваш голос - решающий вот информация о 3-х кандидатах:

кандидат 1:
общается с нечистыми на руку политиками, советуется с астрологами, у него две жены, курит без остановки и выпивает 8-10 бокалов мартини в день 

кандидат 2:
дважды изгонялся с должности, спит до полудня, баловался опиумом в коледже, выпивает около литра виски каждый вечер

кандидат 3:
имеет воинские награды, вегетарианец, не курит, пьет изредка пиво и никогда не изменял жене.

Кого из троих вы выберете?















































1-й кандидат: Франклин Д. Рузвельт
2-й кандидат: Уинстон Черчилль
3-й кандидат: Адольф Гитлер

И, кстати, насчет аборта: если ваш ответ <да>, то вы только что убили Бетховена.

----------

DraviG (15.04.2009)

----------


## Борис

Сколькими Природами Будды обладают 2 собаки?

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Константин_К.

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2006/10/30/player/

По моему очень красивая штучка.
Только не надо думать, что вам первым вот сейчас пришла в голову мысль сделать буддийский цифровой плеер например в форме колеса...  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Н.В.Абаев ЧАНЬ-БУДДИЗМ И КУЛЬТУРА ПСИХИЧЕСКОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ В СРЕДНЕВЕКОВОМ КИТАЕ.  Введение



> Так, подчеркивая первичность личностного фактора, один из самых выдающихся чань-буддистов китайского средневековья Чжао-чжоу (778-897) говорил: "_Когда искренний человек исповедует ложное учение, оно становится истинным, а когда неискренний человек исповедует истинное учение, оно становится ложным_" [126, с. 21].

----------

Andy Art (18.08.2011)

----------


## sergey

В подфоруме по языку пали на Лионсити, участник Daiten написал забавные сообщения, забавную тему можно сказать
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=38794
Он сравнивает саскрит и пали и пишет, (уже поясняя свою тему в ответ на реплику)
My point is that Pali sounds so much like a yummy language because it sounds sweet like a light dessert or snack popcorn.gif but more likely like a dessert I mean think about it words like Dipavamsa and Mahavamsa I mean they sound so light on the lips in contrast to Sanskrit which is heavier in taste and requires a heavy use of the tongue sounds too but in Pali, you do not need to worry because it's sounds is easy on the voice and mouth unlike Sanskrit which is like a rich chocolate cake after a heavy dinner but Pali like a light dessert.
Приблизительно: "Я имею в виду, что пали звучит так вкусно, деликатесно, потому что он звучит сладко, как легкий десерт или легкая закуска, я имею в виду, подумайте о таких словах как "Дипавамса" или "Махавамса", я имею в виду, что они звучат так легко на губах, что резко отличается от санскрита, который тяжелее на вкус и еще требует интенсивного использования языка в произношении звуков (вариант(?): "и в нем так много палатальных, ретрофлексивных и задненебных звуков"  :Big Grin:  ), но на Пали вам нет нужды беспокоиться, потому что он звучит так легко для голоса и рта в отличие от Санскрита, который похож на жирное шоколадное пирожное после тяжелого обеда, но Пали - как легкий десерт.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## sergey

А вот еще старый, детский какой-то анекдот, мне его в 80 годы приятель-музыкант рассказывал, не знаю, буддийский или нет.
Джон Маклафлин (известный джаз-рок гитарист, виртуоз) приехал в Индию. Идет  и видит - сидит под деревом дед с каким-то струнным инструментом, зажал струну и дергает её - деенньь --- деенньь --- деенньь...
Маклафлен поприветствовал, сел рядом, попросил инструмент и выдал эдакий лихой пассаж на нем. Отдал инструмент, дед взял его, посмотрел на гитариста (все так неторопливо) и сказал: "Да, ты свою ноту еще не нашел.  .....
А я свою нашел."
И снова:  деенньь --- деенньь --- деенньь...

----------


## sergey

Вот еще один, это по-моему из сборника шуток про музыкантов.
Один контрабасист как-то заболел и не смог играть в концерте. Но все равно пришел послушать музыку из зала - в первый раз в жизни. В антракте прибегает за кулисы, весь такой взволнованный, глаза горят... И говорит: "Слушайте, оказывается, там где пам-пам, пам-пам*, есть еще и ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла (напевает тему из концерта).



* - это я изображаю, как на контрабасе играют, типа ля-ми, ля-ми - _sergey_

----------


## Константин_К.

Всё - правда.

Чукотка. Надпись огромными буквами на двери закрытой на замок столовой:

ЕСТЬ НЕТ

----------

Andy Art (18.08.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## До

*The Light Side of Enlightenment*

How many meditation teachers does it take to change a light bulb?
Fifty. One to actually do the work, and forty-nine to offer reflections on it.

How many joss-stick Buddhists does it take to change a light bulb?
Why bother? Kwan Yin will do it for us.

How many monks does it take to change a light bulb?
They can’t. There’s no light bulbs in the Vinaya.

How many vipassana meditators does it take to change a light bulb?
No need. Just mindfully note: ‘darkness, darkness, darkness’.

How many tantric adepts does it take to change a light bulb?
Two; but they have to do it in full lotus posture.

How many Nagarjunas does it take to change a light bulb?
Since there’s no Nagarjuna and no light bulb, how can there be any change?

How many Buddhist scholars does it take to change a light bulb?
An internationally respected committee of academics, after deliberating all night, conclusively failed to agree on the meaning of the word ‘light bulb’. Meanwhile, the sun came up.

How many Zen masters does it take to change a light bulb?
The peach blossoms fall softly on the warty old frog.

How many Ajahn Brahms does it take to change a light bulb?
The light bulb just has to get into jhana, then it’ll glow by itself.

How many Abhidhamma scholars does it take to change a light bulb?
There are 20W light bulbs, 40W light bulbs, 80W light bulbs, 100W… 200W…
There are 6V light bulbs, 12V light bulbs, 120V light bulbs, 240V light bulbs…
There are incandescent bulbs, fluorescent bulbs…
There are clear light bulbs, pearled light bulbs, colored light bulbs… 
There are screw-in light bulbs, bayonet light bulbs…
There are 20W light bulbs that are 6V, there are 20W light bulbs that are 12V… 120V… 240V…
There are 40W light bulbs that are 6V… 240V…
80W… 100W… 200W…
There are 20W light bulbs that are 6V incandescent…
There are 200W light bulbs that are 240V, florescent, colored, and bayonet.

How many arahants does it take to change a light bulb?
One.

----------


## Руслан

_Медленно минуты уплывают в даль,_

[пребывание в теперешнем моменте. Осознание что все приходящее. помни о непостоянстве всего.]                        

_Встречи с ними ты уже не жди._

[ожидания и фантазии – иллюзии и заблуждения, это в нас мы можем увидеть во время практики медитации.]                   

_И хотя нам прошлое немного жаль,_

[прошлое, драмы - то куда нас сносить от теперешнего момента, это так же можно увидеть во время практики.] 

_Лучшее, конечно, впереди._

[ожидания, фантазии –иллюзия и заблуждение, то куда нас сносить от теперешнего момента,  это мы можем увидеть во время практики.] 

_Скатертью, скатертью

Дальний путь стелется,

И упирается прямо в небосклон._

[Путь ведет…, практика дает плоды]

_Kаждому, каждому

В лучшее верится...
_
[Каждый обладает потенциалом Будды и может иметь несокрушимое доверие к Учению/Дхарме]

_Kатится, катится

Голубой вагон._

 [но для этого требуется множество кальп перерождений… и практики]

_Может мы обидели кого-то зря,_

[неведение и омрачение, неосознанность ведет создание неблагой кармы]

_Kалендарь закроет старый лист._

[но не нужно осуждать, практикуй осознанность и любящую доброту ко всем живим существам]

_K новым приключениям спешим, друзья..._

[и почувствуешь свежесть во взаимоотношениях с миром и открытость пространства]
_
Эй, прибавь-ка ходу, машинист!_

[спонтанность и свежесть...]

----------

Иван Петров (11.03.2010)

----------


## Константин_К.

Приходит человечек в церковь исповедаться. Подходит к аналою, батюшка его и спрашивает:
- Ну че, сынок, что натворил-то?
- Согрешил, батюшка, ой согрешил: потворствовал желаниям эго, позволил себе утопать в море сансары, не следил за чистотой своего энергетического поля, мантры невнимательно произносил, пропускал медитации, использовал энергию не по назначению, не слушал своего гуру...

----------

Ozma (03.03.2010), Чиффа (07.02.2009)

----------


## Константин_К.

Ёжик сидит на берегу водоема, занимается медитацией и релаксацией. Говорит сам себе:

- Я не чихну,  я не чихну, я не чихну...

Чихнул.

Подумал и говорит:

- Это - не я, это не я, это не я...

----------


## Константин_К.

Реально зарегистрированный разговор между испанцами и американцами на частоте «Экстремальные ситуации в море» навигационного канала 106 в проливе Финистерра (Галиция). 16 октября 1997 г.

Испанцы: (помехи на заднем фоне) …говорит А-853, пожалуйста, поверните на 15 градусов на юг, во избежание столкновения с нами. Вы движетесь прямо на нас, расстояние 25 морских миль.

Американцы: (помехи на заднем фоне) …советуем вам повернуть на 15 градусов на север, чтобы избежать столкновения с нами.

Испанцы: Ответ отрицательный. Повторяем, поверните на 15 градусов на юг во избежание столкновения.

Американцы (другой голос): С вами говорит капитан корабля Соединенных Штатов Америки. Поверните на 15 градусов на север во избежания столкновения.

Испанцы: Мы не считаем ваше предложение ни возможным, ни адекватным, советуем вам повернуть на 15 градусов на юг, чтобы не врезаться в нас.

Американцы (на повышенных тонах): С ВАМИ ГОВОРИТ КАПИТАН РИЧАРД ДЖЕЙМС ХОВАРД, КОМАНДУЮЩИЙ АВИАНОСЦА USS LINCOLN, ВОЕННО-МОРСКОГО ФЛОТА СОЕДИНЕННЫХ ШТАТОВ АМЕРИКИ, ВТОРОГО ПО ВЕЛИЧИНЕ ВОЕННОГО КОРАБЛЯ АМЕРИКАНСКОГО ФЛОТА. НАС СОПРОВОЖДАЮТ 2 КРЕЙСЕРА, 6 ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ , 4 ПОДВОДНЫЕ ЛОДКИ И МНОГОЧИСЛЕННЫЕ КОРАБЛИ ПОДДЕРЖКИ. Я ВАМ НЕ «СОВЕТУЮ», Я «ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ» ИЗМЕНИТЬ ВАШ КУРС НА 15 ГРАДУСОВ НА СЕВЕР. В ПРОТИВНОМ СЛУЧАЕ МЫ БУДЕМ ВЫНУЖДЕНЫ ПРИНЯТЬ НЕОБХОДИМЫЕ МЕРЫ ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЯ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ НАШЕГО КОРАБЛЯ. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕМЕДЛЕННО УБЕРИТЕСЬ С НАШЕГО КУРСА!!!

Испанцы: С вами говорит Хуан Мануэль Салас Алкантара. Нас 2 человек. Нас сопровождает пес, ужин, 2 бутылки пива и канарейка, которая сейчас спит. Нас поддерживают радиостанция «Cadena Dial de La Coruna» и канал 106 «Экстремальные ситуации в море». Мы не собираемся никуда сворачивать, учитывая, что мы находимся на суше и являемся маяком А-853 пролива Финистерра Галицийского побережья Испании. Мы не имеем ни малейшего понятия, какое место по величине мы занимаем среди испанских маяков. Можете принимать все еб..ные меры, какие вы считаете необходимыми и сделать всё что угодно для обеспечения своего еб..ного корабля, который разобьется вдребезги о скалы. Поэтому еще раз настоятельно рекомендую вам сделать наиболее осмысленную вещь: изменить ваш курс на 15 градусов на юг во избежание столкновения.

Американцы: Оk, принято, спасибо.

----------

Судхана (24.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

Это, конечно, не анекдот, а рассказ Хармса, но помещаю сюда, если модераторы не возражают.

Семен Семенович, надев очки, смотрит на сосну и видит: на сосне сидит мужик и показывает ему кулак.
Семен Семенович, сняв очки, смотрит на сосну и видит, что на сосне никто не сидит.
Семен Семенович, надев очки, смотрит на сосну и опять видит, что на сосне сидит мужик и показывает ему кулак.
Семен Семенович, сняв очки, опять видит, что на сосне никто не сидит.
Семен Семенович, опять надев очки, смотрит на сосну и опять видит, что на сосне сидит мужик и показывает ему кулак.
Семен Семенович не желает верить в это явление и считает это явление оптическим обманом.

<1934>

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ерша поймали и стали варить из него уху. И последнее, что он увидел в своей жизни, были пузыри в воде и на воде.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mike

Хорошо там, где нас нет.

А где нас нет?

----------

Tiop (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ни-ла

Пример глупости. Реальный случай. Произошел со мной. Дословно.
Вечер. Монастырь. Сидит мой Драгоценный Учитель и я.
-Гуру! А Махасиддхи есть? (я даже не подумала, что реклама так может действовать на подсознание)
Учитель (подумав с минуту)
- Да. Есть...

----------


## Руслан

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67HiJBdZ7u0 - посмотрите - краткое описание сансары. :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel_Tsvetkov

«Как то раз мулла зашел в лавку. Хозяин подошел, чтобы обслужить его.
Насреддин сказал: «Прежде всего главное. Видел ли ты, как я зашел в твою лавку?»
«Конечно».
«А видел ли ты меня когда-нибудь раньше?»
«Никогда в жизни».
«Так откуда же ты знаешь, что это я?»»

----------


## Топпер

Краткий буддийский катехизис по Брокгаузу и Ефрону:
http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?enc...or/7/7822.html
4 Благородные Истины:
1) существование человека есть нечто обманчивое, 
2) страдание - неизбежное следствие существования и человеческих потребностей, 
3) избавиться от страдания можно лишь подавлением потребностей и страстей, 
4) поднимаясь по ступеням, нравственной жизни, можно достигнуть высшего венца ее, полного блаженства: нирваны (небытия и отсутствия страдания). 

Восьмеричный Путь:
Ступени нравственн. жизни: пробуждение сердца, проникновение тайной великой скорби земной жизни; отрешение от желаний и дурных помыслов, всеобщее милосердие и любовь

----------


## Борис

По мотивам захаровской "Формулы любви":

"Мерзавец, а, мерзавец, это ты тут, стало быть, вместо работы *санскрит* _(пали, тибетский, китайский, старомонгольский и т.д.)_ изучаешь?!"

(Шеф на работе буддисту, сидящему в рабочее время на БФ)

----------


## sergey

Из "Очарованного странника", когда главный герой бежал из плена в степи:



> Мне  на  четвертый  день
> чувашин показался, один пять лошадей гонит, говорит: "Садись верхом".
>    Я поопасался и не поехал.
>    - Чего же вы его боялись?
>    - Да так... он как-то мне неверен показался, а  притом  нельзя  было  и
> разобрать, какой  он  религии,  а  без  этого  на  степи  страшно.  А  он,
> бестолковый, кричит:
>    "Садись, - кричит, - веселей, двое будем ехать".
>    Я говорю:
> ...

----------


## Топпер

ЧАВО бо Буддизму от Ерша:



> Общеизвестно, что буддисты - это те, кто бегает по улицам и бьет в барабанчики, распевая Харе-Кришна. У них есть духовный лидер, которого зовут Далай-Лама. Далай-Лама воюет против китайцев, которые захватили Тибет. Тибет это там, где Шабала, и живут люди с тремя глазами. Буддисты сверлят дырки в черепе, чтобы у них было тоже три глаза. Это называтся дзен.
> Буддисты не едят мяса, и хотят всех спасти. Тех, кто не хочет всех спасти, буддисты обзывают хинаяной.
> Главное занятие для буддиста - фритибет. Еще они колотят друг друга палками и показывают пальцем на луну, это называется коан.
> А еще буддисты верят в ничто и борются со своим я.

----------


## Топпер

Никогда бы не подумал, что есть сайт по отстрелу ворон  :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## Аминадав

> Хотя сами предпочитают другое название - учение старейшин - Пхиравада.


http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/tv/vs/?cast_id=598

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Alex

Электронные переводчики - неиссякаемый источник приколов


Namkhai Норбу Ринпоше года Dzogchen капитана

Высылка из Сыворотки Je Dratsang монастырь

Бодхисаттва Вов

Медитатионс чтобы сделать наши жизни веселый

Мазок кампании искры опасения за безопасность Далай-ламы в Великобритании

Геше Kelsang Гуатцо обсуждает Дордже Shugden как великодушного защитника бога

Тень бокса на пути к нирване

----------


## Поляков

> Электронные переводчики - неиссякаемый источник приколов


Человеческие уши ничуть не хуже! Есть такая штука - mondegreens, по-русски "ослышки". Это когда, человек слушает песню, а слышит совершенно свое. Например, песня Боба Дилана "Blowin' in the wind".

В оригинале поется:

The answer, my friend, 
is blowin' in the wind
The answer is blowin' in the wind.

Один студент, изучающий английский язык, услышал так:

The ants are my friends, 
they're blowin' in the wind
The ants are blowin' in the wind. 

Если погуглить по запросу "mondegreens" можно найти много веселого.

----------


## Alex

2 Поляков: А есть еще такая вещь, как слова-омофоны, которые в разных языках значат разные вещи. Например, по-арабски "зубб" - это грубое название мужского органа. Один человек, в молодости работавший военным переводчиком в Сирии, рассказывал, как у одной офицерской жены прихватило зубы и он ее повез к стоматологу. Когда дама стала показывать пальцем в открытый рот и повторять: "зуб, зуб...", у врача очки запотели...

----------


## Поляков

Может боян, зато о пользе смеха.  :Smilie: 

Loughing yoga for stress и You might think I'm Crazy? No, I'm yogi!

Веселый персонаж.

----------


## Zom

Встречаются два священника. Один говорит:
— Представляешь, на днях веду службу в церкви, заходит женщина, мало того что с непокрытой головой, так еще и курит в божьем храме! Я чуть пиво из рук не выронил. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

_Специально для Топпера (нашёл-таки этот анекдот):_

Идёт мужик по мосту и видит на перилах другого мужика с камнем на шее, который собирается спрыгнуть вниз.

- Остановись! Не делай этого! 
~ Почему?
- В жизни столько прекрасного ради чего стоит жить!
~ Например? (задумавшись)
- Ну ты вот верующий или атеист?
~ Верующий..
- О! И я тоже! А ты христианин или еврей?
~ Христианин..
- О! И я тоже! А ты католик или протестант?
~ Протестант..
-О! И я тоже!! А ты приверженец епископальной церкви или баптист? 
~ Баптист..
- Ну и ну!!! И я тоже!! А ты баптист церкви Бога нашего или баптист церкви Христовой?
~ Баптист церкви Бога нашего...
- Вот те раз! И я тоже!!! А ты баптист ортодоксальной церкви Бога нашего или реформированной?
~ Реформированной..
- Ну просто невероятно! Я тоже!!!  А ты баптист реформированной церкви Бога нашего 1879 года или баптист реформированной церкви Бога нашего 1915 года?
~ 1915 года...
- Ух ты мерзкий еретик!!!!  (сказал первый мужик и столкнул второго вниз).

----------


## Zom

Ладно, ещё чуть-чуть обновим тему =)


Жил-был мужик. И всё у него было не так.
 Одолевали его несчастья, достали его разные напасти. 
И взобрался он на высокую гору и обратился к Богу.
- Господи! - взмолился мужик - за что ты на меня прогневался?!
 Было у меня дело, меня разорили. Была у меня подруга, изменила. 
Был дом, сгорел. Были друзья, отвернулись от меня. 
Я пытался умереть, но смерть не идёт ко мне...
За что мне это? Господи!
И отверзлись небеса, и глас трубный ответствовал:
- А не люблю я тебя. Не люблю.


:-DD

----------

Andy Art (18.08.2011), Tiop (12.03.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Бывает так:
Молись и кайся!




> Мама моя - человек верующий. Шел Великий пост. И вот вам картина: на ней виснет мой ребенок и умоляет со слезами на глазах:
> 
> - Молись и кайся, бабушка, молись и кайся, ну молись и кайся...
> 
> Бабушка в ауте, пошла молиться и каяться в храм, ведь устами младенца глаголит истина, вернулась, а здесь та же песня, про молись и кайся...
> 
> Если короче, то, придя с работы (с дитём моя мама и муж сидели) я застала чудную картину: врачи неотложки, мать с давлением, зареваный ребенок, твердящий все те же слова.... Не знаю как, но до меня дошло, что доченька всего-то навсего просит мультик, про Малыша и Карлосона, что в ее переводе именно так и назывался "Молись и Кайся"! Поставила - бубнеж про молитвы и покаяние прекратился.
> 
> Доктора ржали как ненормальные - стыдобища...
> ...

----------

Andy Art (18.08.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

О страдании перемены:



> Признавайтесь, часто ли вы смотрите на других людей вашего возраста и думаете: “Конечно же, я не могу выглядеть так же старо?” Если да, то вам понравится эта история.
> 
> В приемной у моего нового дантиста я заметила на стене его диплом с указанием полного имени. Внезапно я вспомнила, что высокий, красивый мальчик с таким же именем и фамилией был в моем классе приблизительно 30 лет назад. После того, как я увидила его, мне пришлось быстро отказаться от этой мысли. Этот лысеющий седой мужчина с глубокими морщинами на лице был слишком стар, чтобы быть моим одноклассником.
> 
> После того, как он исследовал мои зубы, я спросила его, ходил ли он в местную среднюю школу.
> -Да, - ответил он.
> - Когда вы ее закончили?
> - В 1975. Хм?..
> - Вы были в моем классе! - воскликнула я.
> ...

----------

Andy Art (18.08.2011), Доня (15.12.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Социализм: У вас 2 коровы, и вы отдаёте одну вашему соседу. 
Коммунизм: У вас 2 коровы; правительство забирает обеих и даёт вам немного молока. 
Фашизм: У вас 2 коровы; правительство забирет обеих и продаёт вам немного молока. 
Нацизм: У вас 2 коровы. Правительство забирает обеих и расстреливает вас. 
Бюрократия: У вас 2 коровы; правительство забирает обеих, одну режет,  другую доит, молоко выливает... 
Традиционный капитализм: У вас 2 коровы. Вы продаёте одну и покупаете быка. Ваше стадо увеличивается, хозяйство расширяется. Вы продаёте их и уходите на пенсию, живя на полученную прибыль. 
Американская корпорация: У вас 2 коровы. Вы продаёте одну и заставляете другую производить молоко за четверых коров. Позже вы нанимаете консультанта для анализа, почему корова сдохла.
Французская корпорация: У вас 2 коровы. Вы бастуете, потому что хотите иметь трёх коров. 
Японская корпорация: У вас 2 коровы. Вы переделываете их так, чтобы их размер был в 10 раз меньшим, чем у нормальной коровы, а продуктивность в 20 раз больше. Затем вы делаете мультфильм об умной корове по имени Cowkimon и продаёте его по всему миру. 
Немецкая корпорация: У вас 2 коровы. Вы переделываете их так, чтобы они жили сто лет, ели раз в месяц и доили себя сами.
Итальянская корпорация: У вас 2 коровы, но вы не знаете, где они. Вы делаете перерыв на обед. 
Российская корпорация: У вас 2 коровы. Вы их пересчитываете и выясняете, что у вас 5 коров. Вы пересчитываете их ещё раз: 42 коровы! И ещё раз: опять 2 коровы! Вы прекращаете считать и открываете новую бутылку водки. 
Швейцарская корпорация: У вас 5000 коров, но ни одна из них не принадлежит вам - просто хозяева поручили ухаживать за ними. 
Китайская корпорация: У вас 2 коровы и 300 человек, которые их доят. Вы провозглашаете, что у вас полная занятость и высокая производительность, и арестовываете репортёра, который опубликовал реальные данные.
Индийская корпорация: У вас 2 коровы. Вы их боготворите. 
Британская корпорация: У вас 2 коровы. Обе коровы бешеные.
Иракская корпорация: Все думают, что у вас полно коров. Вы говорите всем, что у вас нет ни одной. Вам никто не верит - и поэтому вас бомбят нафиг и вторгаются в вашу страну. У вас по-прежнему нет коров, зато вы наконец приобщились к Демократии.
Новозеландская корпорация: У вас 2 коровы. И похоже, дела идут весьма неплохо.

----------

Andy Art (18.08.2011), Александр Кеосаян (31.07.2012), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Космические пираты пытают Колю Герасимова.
Весельчак У:
- Ты велосипед хочешь?
- Не-а!
- А мотоцикл?
- Не-а!
- А "Жигули"? Представляешь - такой большой, а уже "Жигули"? А?
- Нет.
- А Алису?! Алису хочешь?
- Алису?.. Да...  :Embarrassment: 
(Звучит тема пиратского перевоплощения...)

----------


## Zom

Эх ладно. Последний анекдот "про священников".


Апостолы пьяны. На полу объедки. Мебель перевёрнута. 
Входит Иисус:

- Братья, что происходит?
- П...пьём-м...
- Это в честь чего?
- Дда ттам И... Иуда что-то продал.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

* О суровых жителях сурового города Челябинска*

Челябинские мужики настолько суровые, что не пьют кофе, а жрут его ложкой из банки

Челябинские наркоманы настолько суровые что вместо уколов ставят себе капельницу

Челябинкие админы насколько суровые, что пользователи предпочитают работать на счётах

Челябинкие админы насколько суровые, что общаются и качают порнуху по телеграфу

Челябинские мужики настолько суровые, что мёрзнут в бане...

Челябинские коммунисты на столько суровые, что отмечают День рождения Ленина каждый день!

Челябинские хоккеисты настолько суровые, что играют ломами

Челябинские школьники на столько суровые, что не курят на переменах, они жуют сигареты прямо на уроках

Челябинские комары на столько суровые, что сосут кровь даже у себя

Челябинское пиво настолько сурово, что превышает по крепости медицинский спирт

Челябинские мужики настолько суровые, что прибивают к деревьям не скворечники, а собачьи будки

Челябинские киллеры настолько суровы, что делают 10 контрольных выстрелов

Челябинские мужчины настолько суровы, что бреются фрезерными станками

Челябинские комбайнеры настолько суровые, что косят лес

Челябинские космонавты настолько суровы, что выходят в открытый космос поссать

Челябинские бабки настолько суровы, что им в автобусе уступает место даже водитель

Челябинские родители настолько суровы, что заставляют детей смотреть телепузиков до 18 лет

Челябинские гаишники настолько суровы, что остановили кортеж президента

Челябинские дизайнеры настолько суровы, что рисуют в MS Paint

Челябинские парикмахеры настолько суровы, что к ним ходят в шлемах

Челябинские налогоплательщики настолько суровые, что в налоговой стоит автомат, выдающий деньги

Челябинские меломаны настолько суровые, что Сергей Шнуров на концертах в Челябинске не ругается матом

Челябинские флюгеры настолько суровы, что указывают направление ветру

Челябинские сатанисты настолько суровы, что Сатана боится приходить на их вызовы

Челябинские металлурги настолько суровы что подкуривают прямо от мартеновской печи

Челябинские студенты настолько суровые, что военком сам от них бегает

Челябинские конфеты настолько суровы, что их запивают водкой

Челябинские рэперы настолько суровые, что во всём мире их рэп признан шансоном

----------

Andy Art (18.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

БоожЭ!!! Какой страшный город!!!  :EEK!:  и суровый!

----------


## Yeshe

*вова*, вы забыли челябинских геев, которые так суровы, что не пользуются косметикой и спят с женщинами.

----------


## Ersh

Челябинские буддисты настолько суровы, что достигают Просветления в пьяном виде, во время занятия сексом

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Скорее они настолько суровы, что им "по барабану" просветление  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.02.2009)

----------


## Сигизмунд

Челябинские буддисты настолько суровы, что перечитывают каждый вечер весь Палийский Канон своим детям на ночь.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.02.2009)

----------


## Сигизмунд

Челябинские буддисты настолько суровы, что ловят и отпускают не только комаров, но и микробов, пытавшихся проникнуть в их нос.

----------


## Константин_К.

> Я лично читала диктовки Гаутамы Будды и Майтрейи , переданные через Кима и Лорейн Майклс а так-же через Марка и Элизабет Профет .
> Возможно вам тоже будет интересно ознакомиться с ними.






> Сегодня Гаутама Будда занимает пост Господа Мира (в Книге Откровения упоминается как "Бог Земли", 11:4). На внутренних уровнях, он поддерживает трехлепестковое пламя жизни, божественную искру для всех детей Бога на земле. О великом служении Гаутамы Будды на посту Господа Мира, Майтрейя сказал 1 января 1986 года:
> 
> "Господь Мира поддерживает трехлепестковое пламя в эволюциях земли с помощью тончайшего света, распространяющегося из его сердца. Несмотря на свою карму, человек может получать эту помощь. Без этого участия Гаутамы Будды вокруг сердца человека стало столько темноты, что духовные артерии или кристальная струна были бы отсечены. Это сравнимо с тем состоянием артерий физического тела, когда они так забиты шлаками, что ток крови значительно затрудняется. Однажды он становится недостаточным и сердце не может более поддерживать жизнь. Нечто похожее происходит и на астральном плане.
> 
> Санат Кумара пришел на землю, чтобы поддержать пламя жизни. И Гаутама Будда так же хранит трехлепестковое пламя в Шамбале. Он – часть каждого живущего сердца. Поэтому, ученик у врат Пути понимает цель – здесь, внизу, внутри сердца, достичь такого развития трехлепесткового пламени, чтобы с помощью сердца Гаутамы Будды или без нее, он будет способен поддерживать и жизнь, и душу, и сознание, и путь посвящений.
> 
> Возлюбленные, этого достигли не многие на этой планете. Вы даже не представляете, что было бы, если Гаутама Будда убрал бы из вашего сердца поддержку и моментум его собственного сердцебиения и трехлепесткового пламени. Многие люди и особенно молодежь, даже не думают о том, что является источником их изобильной и радостной жизни".
> 
> О даре своей помощи Гаутама сказал 31 Декабря 1983 года:
> ...


http://tsl.net.ru/index.php?id=217
http://tsl.net.ru/index.php?main





> Другой конец спектра может представить организация "Маяк на Вершине" {Summit Lighthouse}. Она более характерна для основной ветви потомков теософии и использует все типично американские дешевые трюки для популяризации своего обаятельного лидера с как нельзя кстати подходящим именем Элизабет Клэр Профет (Prophet – "пророк", англ.) "Маяк" был основан в Вашингтоне преподобным Марком Л. Профетом (1918-1973) [8]. Будучи ребенком, в отдаленном уголке штата Висконсин он видел ангелов, духов и соорудил алтарь на чердаке семейного дома. Когда он стал взрослым, его посетил Вознесшийся Учитель по имени Эль Мория – член Великого Белого Братства (не путать с Универсальным Белым Братством) [9] – образ, вдохновленный (если не прямо отождествляемый с ним) покровителем Блаватской. Эль Мория диктовал Профету серию еженедельных заметок, которые известны под названием "Жемчужины Мудрости", и привел его к открытию "Маяка" в 1957 г. Это произошло через двенадцать месяцев после создания Церкви Этериуса. 
> 
> Четыре года спустя несравненно более молодая Элизабет Вульф (1937 г.) из Нью-Джерси была вдохновлена на поиски мистера Профета под руководством собственного Вознесшегося Учителя, Сен-Жермена (тоже заимствованного из теософии). Как и ее муж, Элизабет в детстве была не по годам духовно развитым ребенком, общавшимся с Иисусом и критиковавшим заблуждения пасторов из Нью-Джерси. Согласно официальной биографии, ее героями были Ганди, Альберт Швейцер и Норман Винсент Пил, но всех их затмил Учитель Сен-Жермен, который представился юной Элизабет посланником Великого Белого Братства. 
> 
> В 1963 г. Марк и Элизабет поженились и вскоре после этого перенесли свой Центр в Колорадо-Спрингс, где у них родилось четверо детей. В 1973 г. Марк Профет умер, сам таким образом став Вознесшимся Учителем, а его вдова продолжила работу в "Маяке" под руководством Сен-Жермена. В 1981 г. миссис Профет вышла замуж за Эдварда Л. Фрэнсиса, значительно более молодого последователя, и он вскоре стал "деловым управляющим" "Маяка" в его новой реинкарнации как Вселенской Торжествующей Церкви. 
> 
> Церковь обосновалась на ранчо в Монтане, с тридцатью тремя акрами земли, где учредили коммуну для тех, кто пожелал покинуть пороки городской жизни и вернуться к простому сельскому труду. В Монтане также располагается "Саммит Юниверсити Пресс", являясь в некотором роде дочерней организацией Церкви. Типография издает многочисленные книги "Маяка" и печатает литографии Учителей. Среди Учителей много знакомых фигур из теософского пантеона, но есть и другие: Санат Кумара, Порция, Иисус в Облаках, Будда Рубинового Луча и Госпожа Учитель (sic!) Венера. Миссис Профет сама пребывает в пантеоне как Гуру Ma, Вселенская Мать, которой тоже предстоит когда-нибудь воссоединиться со своим мужем и стать Вознесшимся Учителем. Публикации касаются всего: от лекарства от рака до алхимии – и неизменно представляют радужную картину существования в духе "Ридерз Дайджест". 
> 
> Реальная жизнь общины несколько иная [10]. Распорядок жизни на ранчо достаточно строг, что напоминает Братство Новой Жизни Томаса Лейка Харриса. День начинается в пять часов утра (семь дней в неделю), и два часа обитатели посвящают молитве и медитации. Затем следуют завтрак и тяжелая физическая работа, заканчивающаяся мероприятиями, которыми иногда благосклонно руководит сама миссис Профет. Обитатели употребляют пищу с низким содержанием белка, стимуляторы запрещены, как и внебрачный секс. Половые сношения замужних пар ограничены тридцатью минутами два раза в неделю. 
> ...


http://www.sufism.ru/libr/txt/washington/21k.htm#7

----------


## Zom

Да это просто жесть, а не юмор -)

----------

Andy Art (18.08.2011)

----------


## Константин_К.

> Да это просто жесть, а не юмор -)


Не-е-е, жесть - вот это:
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/03/05/teapotcult/
 :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Жесть наверное не в том, что люди поклоняются чайнику, а в том что в Малайзии дают два года тюрьмы за вероотступничество от ислама.

----------


## Zom

Навеяло вчерашними дискуссиями на БФ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  




> вы настолько ортодоксальны, что даже разрыв между лесной и городской традицией решили пересадить на российскую почву.



Тайские студенты настолько ортодоксальны, что они все монахи!

Тайские школьники настолько ортодоксальны, что носят в портфеле всю трипитаку!

Тайские вегетарианцы настолько ортодоксальны, что едят только листья дерева бодхи!

Тайские скульпторы настолько ортодоксальны, что у них всегда получаются только будды!

Тайские монахи настолько ортодоксальны, что ходят за подаянием даже в самолёте!

Тайские лодочники настолько ортодоксальны, что всегда гребут в сторону нирваны!

Тайские таксисты настолько ортодоксальны, что их счётчик показывает сколько дней осталось до прихода Майтерйи!

Тайские парикмахеры настолько ортодоксальны, что всегда стригут на лысо!

Тайские издатели настолько ортодоксальны, что печатают только книги о буддизме!

Тайские военные настолько ортодоксальны, что стреляют только транквилизаторами!

Тайские учёные настолько ортодоксальны, что изучают только абхидхамму!

Тайские турагентства настолько ортодоксальны, что продают путёвки только в Индию!

Тайские трансвеститы настолько ортодоксальны, что прикидываются монахинями!

Тайские политики настолько ортодоксальны, что говорят правду!

Тайские невесты настолько ортодоксальны, что после свадьбы ходят в белом всю жизнь!

----------


## Ersh

Ночь.. Интернет...

----------

Bob (21.09.2009), Joy (06.08.2011)

----------


## ullu

ЭТО 10!)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
АААААААААААА!!!!!!!)))))

----------


## fkruk

Утро. Сижу на подушечке, закрыв глаза.
Старший сын просыпается, начинает прыгать по кровати, а потом со всего маху сигает мне на колени. Я (сипло): "Ы-ык! Аристарх! Ты что - -с-сдурнел?! Не видишь - папа ме-ди-ти-ру-ет!"
Аристарх глядит на мое лицо и на всякий случай эвакуируется в в бабушкину комнату. 
А я вспоминаю анекдот из книжки по випассане:
- Ах ты гад!!! Не видишь, что я здесь практикую любящую доброту!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/c...iki/zayava.jpg

----------


## Сигизмунд

> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/c...iki/zayava.jpg


В советские времена их бы и правда выселили)
А вот вспомнил подобную историю:
Один человек пожаловался в милицию, что его соседи сверху купили 10 микроволновок, включили и направили в пол, чтобы вызвать у потерпевшего рак. В милиции над ним посмеялись, но он так настаивал, что им пришлось прийти и проверить квартиру соседей. Какого же было их удивление, когда они действительно обнаружили там 10 микроволновок, направленных в пол!

Чем закончилась эта история, не знаю. Вряд ли закон запрещает размещать в своей квартире открытые включенные микроволновки))

----------


## Топпер

> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/c...iki/zayava.jpg


Смех смехом, а у меня в коммуналке такой сосед был. Писал постоянно кляузы на всех соседей. То его отравить хотят, то все вокруг ненормальные. То вокруг него подозрительные ходят.

----------


## Шаман

> Чем закончилась эта история, не знаю. Вряд ли закон запрещает размещать в своей квартире открытые включенные микроволновки))


Тогда вырабатываемое ими излучение тоже должно оставаться в квартире.   :Smilie: 
Для того, чтобы выиграть уголовное дело, нужно замерить не число микроволновок в квартире, а уровень излучения этажом ниже.

----------


## GROM

Объявление:
"Возьмем на работу телепата. Вы знаете, куда обращаться..."

----------


## GROM

вот ещё,не всё там соответствует но забавно как минимум  :Smilie: 

Иудаизм.
К чему спрашивать, почему глючат программы? Надо ждать патча!

Католицизм.
Первая программа была безглючной. Hо захотела идти на компьютере Apple и заглючила. Все программы являются версиями первой и сохраняют глюки в целях совместимости.

Православие.
Hельзя спрашивать, почему глючат программы. И пользоваться патчами тоже нельзя, Особенно западными. Hадо заботиться не о том, чтобы программа работала, а о том, что с ней будет после деинсталляции.

Протестантизм.
Программист так любит программы, что позволяет им глючить, падать и вешаться. И вообще, надо больше работать с глючными программами. Глюков это не исправит, зато заработаете больше денег.

Свидетели Иеговы.
Только у нас есть настоящий патч, исправляющий любые глюки! И мы готовы предложить его всем практически бесплатно. Hо он не будет работать, если вы не уверуете, что он действительно исправляет глюки. Если вы поставили патч, а глюки не исчезли, значит вы не уверовали.

Мормоны.
Программы глючат потому, что их запускают на неправильных компьютерах. Правильные компьютеры есть только у нас. Еще немного, и мы узнаем, как их включить.

Ислам (сунниты).
Если программа глючит, значит, она неверная. Hеверные программы надо стереть. Безглючны только верные программы. Если верная программа выдает, что 2х2=5, значит, глючат все программы, дающие другие результаты.

Ислам (шииты).
Только один программист писал верные программы. Верными являются также последующие версии этих программ. Все остальные программы глючат по определению.

Индуизм.
Программы глючат потому, что в них были глюки до инсталляции, когда они были другими программами и на других компьютерах. После деинсталляции они снова станут другими программами и будут глючить из-за глюков, которые в них есть сейчас. Патчи тут не помогут, потому что все предопределено.

Буддизм.
Программы глючат потому, что вы задаетесь этим вопросом. Hе следует стремиться избавляться от них. Патчи лишь умножают глюки. Hет никакой разницы между хардом и софтом, программой и программистом. Программа, избавленная от глюков, впадает в нирвану. Программы в нирване не глючат, но и не работают.

Дзен-буддизм.
Глючит ли программа, распечатывающая сама себя? Как выглядит программа, не записанная ни на одном носителе? Однажды ученик спросил учителя, как избавиться от глюков в программах, и учитель дал ему вирус CIH. Однажды другой ученик сказал учителю, что хочет программу без глюков. "Дурак! - крикнул учитель, - почему ты не просишь глюк без программы?", - и ударил его винчестером по голове. Если вы еще не обрели просветление, с вами не о чем говорить.

Даосизм.
Глюк, который можно отловить, не есть истинный глюк. Патч, который можно написать, не есть истинный патч.

Конфуцианство.
Программы глючат из-за неверного понимания порядка вещей. Попытки исправить их с помощью патчей, как делают западные варвары, противны этикету и должны быть упразднены. Совершенно мудрый постигнет истинный смысл и необходимость глюков.

Сатанизм.
Каждая программа имеет право глючить! Постыдность глюков - христианская пропаганда!

Растафарианство.
О, и программы тоже? А где они траву берут?

Экуменизм.
А давайте глюки всех программ объединим в одну!

Атеизм.
Вера в так называемый патч - средство оболванивания пользователей. Глючность программ - объективный закон природы, и с этим ничего не поделаешь.

Социализм.
Программы глючат из-за неравенства. У них разная длина, разное расширение и разные запросы к памяти. Патчи не помогут бороться с глюками, ибо не устраняют причину. Следует сделать все программы одинаковыми, уничтожить все операционные системы, кроме одной, отобрать у всех пользователей персоналки и сделать вместо них один большой компьютер.

Коммунизм.
Программы глючат из-за вредительства! Hадо расстрелять программистов. А заодно, на всякий случай, производителей компьютеров. Да и вообще, зачем нам какие-то программы? У нас уже есть Программа партии!

Hацизм.
Кстати, и воды в кране нет по той же причине.

Hицшеанство.
Программы глючат потому, что они - всего лишь программы и достойны презрения. Только сверхпрограмма будет безглючной.

Критики ницшеанства.
У сверхпрограммы будут сверхглюки, ха-ха!

Фрейдизм.
Hа самом деле все графические оболочки предназначены для просмотра порнокартинок. А все текстовые редакторы для печатанья порнотекстов. А все языки программирования - для написания оболочек и редакторов, используемых для просмотра порнокартинок и порнотекстов. Если их использовать для других целей, глюки неизбежны.

Юнгианство.
Программы глючат потому, что в коллективном бессознательном существует архетип глюка, которому противостоит архетип патча. Таким образом, ошибаются те, кто думает, будто патчами они смогут победить глюки; на самом деле, работая на архетип патча, они тем самым укрепляют и архетип патча.

Экзистенционализм.
Hа самом деле вас не интересует, почему глючат программы. Если вы спрашиваете об этом, значит, у вас уже есть патч.

Феминизм.
Программы глючат из-за дискриминации по расширению! И вообще, миф о глючности программ придумали шовинистические свиньи из служб техподдержки, которые боятся потерять работу!

Сексуальные меньшинства.
Hазывать это глюками - оскорбительный предрассудок! Это не глюки, а особенности! Которыми можно гордиться! Они, между прочим, есть даже у таких знаменитых программ, как Microsoft Windows, Netscape Navigator и Borland Delphi!

Пролайферы (движение противников абортов).
Глючные программы тоже имеют право на инсталляцию!

GreenPeace.
Программы глючат из-за загрязнения окружающей среды! 500 лет назад, когда промышленность не отравляла Землю, о глюках программ никто и не слышал! Что, скажете не так?

----------


## Топпер

:]||||||[:

:]\/\/\/\/[ :

----------


## Ондрий

> :]||||||[:
> :]\/\/\/\/[ :


На заметку - так уже не модно. Щас в почёте так:

музыкальный инструмент с полным хроматическим звукорядом на правой клавиатуре, басами и готовым аккордовым аккомпанементом на левой

----------


## GROM

> :]||||||[:
> 
> :]\/\/\/\/[ :


боян или гармон?) :Big Grin:  
вот ищо:
"Под небом #99FFFF
Есть город #FFFF33
С opacity=0% воротами
И Ctrl+U, lightness +100 звездой."

by Б. Гребенщиков (photoshop mix)

----------


## Alex

А по-нашему так:

Под небом С100 M30 Y0 K0
Есть город PANTONE 871

 :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Под небом С100 M30 Y0 K0
> Есть город PANTONE 871


Не, это уже из другой оперы,
расшифровываю:

"Давным давно, в далёкой далёкой галактике, на планете K-0 звёздной системы "Йо", что в 30 секторе галактики C100, располагалась секретная база повстанцев Pantone 871 ..." (Звёздные Войны, часть "0")

 :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

- Впереди знак - "Осторожно - дети!"
- Ой. Ой. Тормози! У меня уже двое!!

----------


## Kleon

Приезжает мужик с ретрита, глаза светятся, состояние утонченно-возвышенное. Жена открывает дверь и говорит: опять намедетировался!? А ну быстро пошел пить, курить, и по бабам шляться.

----------

Иван Петров (11.03.2010)

----------


## kirava

В фото приколах увидел: плакат на детском пляже "Кто утонет - больше купаться в море не будет!"

----------


## Ersh

С целью удовлетворить потребности рынков США и Европы, Китай наладил выпуск футболок с надписью "Free Tibet".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Ага. Вот этих самых  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

В тему и под влиянием предыдущих комментов.
Настоящий китаец в своей жизни должен сделать три вещи - кроссовки, магнитофон и компьютер.

----------


## GROM

Настоящий мужчина должен посадить дерево, построить дом и вырастить сына .
А что должен сделать настоящий китайский мужчина?
Посадить 100 деревьев,построить 100 домов...ну в общем отвлечься как нибудь

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

Вот еще.
Приходит журналист (Ж) к долгожителю (Д)  и спрашивает.:
(Ж)Как Вам удалось дожить до столь преклонного возраста?
(Д)Ну...Я просто никогда ни с кем не спорил.
(Ж)Да не может такого быть!
(Д)Ну, не может, так не может

----------


## Сигизмунд

- Ты пьешь?
- Нет
- Куришь?
- Нет
- Может наркотиками балуешься?
- Тоже нет
- Так как же ты тогда расслабляешься?
- А я и не напрягаюсь

----------


## kirava

Пациент звонит врачу, чтобы записаться на прием. 
- Простите, - отвечает дежурная, - мы сможем принять вас не раньше, чем через две недели. 
- Но я к тому времени могу и умереть. 
- Никаких проблем. Если ваша жена известит нас об этом, мы отменим запись.

----------


## Сергей Муай

http://onby.net/2007/10/05/dlja_dete...e_zhalko_.html

----------


## Zom

Не знал что у нас на Ваське такой дракон есть. Но судя по архитектуре делал тот же автор, что и репку (которая кстати от меня в минуте ходьбы) -)

----------


## Zom

Два приятеля идут по городу и вдруг встречают священника с загипсованной рукой. 

- Святой отец, что с вами стряслось?
- Да вот, полочку прибивал, встал на биде, нога соскочила, упал.. Вот, перелом..
- А… ну… осторожнее надо быть … Выздоравливайте…!

Обменявшись парой-тройкой пожеланий, приятели и священник разминулись.
Спустя некоторое время один парень говорит другому:

- Слышь, а чё такое биде?
- Не знаю, я сам уже лет пять в церкви не был…

----------


## Сергей Муай

Лихие 90-е годы. Похороны одного из членов ОПГ. Встает главный со стаканом водки в руке: "Пацаны, Колян жил как правильный пацан и умер как правильный пацан. Земля ему пухом! Почтим его память стоя..." 
Братва торжественно встает, поднимая стаканы. Главный собирается выпить водку, но немного замешкавшись, отводит стакан в сторону и говорит: "Ну и эта, шоб два раза не вставать - за прекрасных дам!"

----------


## Socalledi

- Василий Иваныч, ты академию закончил – расскажи мне про логику, психологию, философию…
- Ну, Петька, представь: вот деревня, длинная главная улица, идут по ней двое. Один из них чистый, а другой грязный. Идут они, идут, доходят до околицы, а там баня. Который из них по твоему в баню зайдёт?
- Грязный.
- Правильно, Петя. Это логика, потому что чистому в баню не к чему, а грязному надо помыться.
- А психология, Василий Иваныч?
- Ну, Петька, представь: вот деревня, длинная главная улица, идут по ней двое. Один из них чистый, а другой грязный. Идут они, идут, доходят до околицы, а там баня. Который из них по твоему в баню зайдёт?
- Так ведь грязный.
- Нет, Петька, зайдёт чистый. Потому что живём мы по психологии. Грязный жил грязным – таким и останется. А чистый чистоту любит и помыться не дурак.
- Ну а философия, Василий Иваныч?
- Ну, Петька, представь: вот деревня, длинная главная улица…
- Василий Иваныч, ты уже запарил своей байкой про баню!
- Вот, Петька. Это философия.

----------


## Yeshe

*ВСЕМ, ЧТО Я ЗНАЮ, Я ОБЯЗАН СВОЕЙ МАМЕ*

1) Мама учила меня УВАЖАТЬ ЧУЖОЙ ТРУД: "Если вы собрались переубивать друг друга - идите на улицу, я только что полы вымыла"

2) Мама учила меня ВЕРЕ: "Молись чтоб эта гадость отстиралась"

3) Мама учила меня МЫСЛИТЬ ЛОГИЧНО: "Потому что я так сказала, вот почему"

4) Мама учила меня ДУМАТЬ О ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯХ: "Вот вывалишься сейчас из окна - не возьму тебя с собой в магазин!"

5) Мама объяснила мне ПРИЧИННО-СЛЕДСТВЕННЫЕ СВЯЗИ: "Если ты сейчас же не перестанешь реветь - я тебя отшлепаю"

6) Мама учила меня ПРЕОДОЛЕВАТЬ НЕВОЗМОЖНОЕ: "Закрой рот и ешь суп" 

7) Мама научила меня СТОЙКОСТИ: "Не выйдешь из-за стола, пока не доешь"

8) Мама учила меня НЕ ЗАВИДОВАТЬ: "Да в мире миллионы детей, которым не так повезло с родителями, как тебе"

9) Мама учила меня СМЕЛО СМОТРЕТЬ В БУДУЩЕЕ: "Уж погоди, дома я с тобой поговорю"

10) Мама научила меня ОСНОВАМ САМОЛЕЧЕНИЯ: "Если не перестанешь косить глазами - на всю жизнь так останешься"

11) Мама научила меня ЭКСТРАСЕНСОРИКЕ: "Надень свитер - я же знаю, что тебе холодно!"

12) Мама научила меня КАК СТАТЬ ВЗРОСЛЫМ: "Если не будешь есть овощи - никогда не вырастешь"

13) Мама преподала мне ОСНОВЫ ГЕНЕТИКИ: "Это у тебя все от отца!"

14) Мама научила меня ВЫСШЕЙ СПРАВЕДЛИВОСТИ: "Чтоб твои дети были такие же, как ты!"

----------


## Ersh

Мама учила меня основам медитации - сиди смирно, не вертись!

----------

Манечка (19.04.2010)

----------


## Socalledi

Приходит на работу министр культуры и застаёт свою секреташу (человека железной воли, непробиваемого, пережившую 7 министров) всю в слезах и с расплывшимся макияжем.

Он подносит ей стакан воды и пытается выяснить, что же случилось.

Она (всхлипывая):

- Понимаете, я 20 лет ждала этого звонка...

- Да какого звонка?!

- Позвонили и спросили: алё, это прачешная?.. А я растерялась!

----------


## Сергей Муай

На литовском ТВ показывают мультфильм про Чебурашку и крокодила Гену. На литовском языке Чебурашка - Калдукайтис. Момент мультфильма, где Гена, листая энциклопедию, пытается идентифицировать зашедшего впервые к нему Чебурашку:
"Чебурек, Чебоксары, чемодан.....Гхм, странно.....А Калдукайтиса - нет!"

----------


## Aleksey L.

.... Законы Мерфи 
http://www.sh.udm.ru/humor/murphy.html

----------


## Шаман

Сталкиваются на улице пьяный и косой.
Косой: "Ты смотри куда идешь! "
Пьяный: "Это ты иди куда смотришь!"

----------


## Ондрий

Приходит еврей к раввину.
- Ребе, у меня проблема: сын ушел в христианство, крестился. Что делать?
- Ну, я должен с Богом посоветоваться, приходи завтра. Назавтра тот приходит, спрашивает, что сказал Бог. Раввин отвечает:
- Бог говорит, у него те же проблемы.

----------


## Светлана

новый популярный тибетский анекдот. К Тхераваде не относится, но все равно решила написать.  Рассказал один знакомый из Тибета. 

Едут в поезде Пекин-Лхаса трое: американец, китаец и тибетец. 
Американец достает из рюкзака блок мальборо, берет сигарету, закуривает, а весь остальной блок выкидывает в окно. Китаец с тибетцем в недоумении спрашивают: "Почему выкинул сигареты?". А американец отвечает: "Да у нас в Америке сигарет сейчас навалом, как г**на". Едут дальше. Китаец достает из сумки пистолет и также выкидывает его в окно. Американец с тибетцем, естественно, тоже удивились и спрашивают: "Почему пистолет в окно выкинул?". А китаец говорит: "Да у нас в Китае сейчас этого, тоже как г**на, навалом". Тогда тибетец думает... И выкидывает в окно китайца. Американец обалдел: "Ты зачем китайца в окно выкинул-то!?". Тибетец: "Да у нас в Тибете этого сегодня как...".

(в анекдоте фигурирует слово "г**но", не знаю, чем заменить. Извиняюсь, если это запрещено на форуме).

----------


## Поляков

> ну и как, успешно прониклись?)


Есть хороший анекдот  :Smilie: 

Пришел Мошиах. Все евреи, естественно, собрались в Храме, а Рабиновича нет. Сидят, ждут... Наконец, рассерженный Мошиах идет к нему в лавку. Рабинович сидит и спокойно пересчитывает кассу. Мошиах: 
- Рабинович, сколько тебя можно ждать?!
- Ой-ой-ой, кто бы говорил!

----------

Манечка (19.04.2010)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

http://failblog.org/2008/04/13/intelligent-design/

----------


## Zom

- А вот бы накупить китайских часов по дешевке, на машине времени махнуть в прошлое лет на двадцать, там их загнать по высоким ценам, и закупить на полученные деньги доллары по 60 копеек....

- Или лучше изобрести такую машину, по типу ксерокса, а потом взять кусок золота и ксерить его, ксерить!

- Так, господа министры, еще будут предложения по оздоровлению экономики?

--------

Женщины - они очень коварны! Вчера одна моя знакомая, например, говорит, что ушибла ногу. Начинаешь осматривать - никаких ушибов - а уже поздно...

----------


## Zom

Ыыы -)))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR9iX...eature=related

----------


## Топпер

Английский священник, прогуливаясь в весьма ухоженном саду, видит садовника за работой. 
Желая напомнить ему о величии Бога, священник произносит:
- Я вижу, у вас чудесный сад, сэр. Какие прекрасные творения создает Господь, когда ему помогает человек!
- Ха! Видели бы Вы этот сад в прошлом году, когда Он трудился здесь один…

----------


## Zom

_"После первой бутылки я вхожу в первую джхану, после второй - во вторую, после третьей - в третью, после четвертой - в четвертую.
А после ящика достигаю уровень "Не-возвращающегося".
Однако на утро почему-то возрващаюсь. Объясните, где в моей практике подвох?"_

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Введение Чебурашки во храм. Вкупе с идиотской формой олимпийцев смотрится особенно убойно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Заговор от флудера
> За морем зеленым, за компьютером удаленным сидит чудище-страшище: подмышки смердящи, глаза блудящи, руки флудящи - топчет клавиатуру, снижает сетевую культуру. Чур меня, сгинь, нечистый, вирус тебе в висту, в клавиатуру ром, в десницу тоннельный синдром. Выпей яду да беги с чату, с аськи, с форума, со страницы домовой, с книги гостевой. Встану я молода, умоюсь водой со льда, плюну на север, запад и восток, чтоб у флудера большой палец отсох. Выйди, флудер, в оффлайн, купи снегоуборочный комбайн, засей поле мелом, займись наконец делом. Аминь.
> 
> ПРИСУХ ДЖЕННИФЕР ЛОПЕС 
> "За морем-окияном, за островом Буяном стоит Голливуд, где актрисы живут. Не нужна мне ни Кидман Николь, ни прочая голь, а Дженнифер Лопес: чтоб не могла ни песен петь, ни в кино сниматься, а лишь со мной, добрым молодцем, на раскладушке обниматься!"
> 
> ОБЕРЕГ ОТ ГЛОБАЛИЗАЦИИ
> "Убереги меня, отечественный производитель, от товаров импортных, от шмоток и еды заморской. На колу - тьфу, на резинку жеваную - тьфу, на фастфуды - тьфу, тьфу, тьфу!" 
> 
> Плюнуть на свежекупленные колу, резинку и гамбургер, бросить собакам.


И ещё много прекрасного по этой ссылке:
http://being-li.livejournal.com/31429.html

----------


## Вова Л.

Сначала было слово. И это слово было: "Коллайдер включить!"

***
Черные дыры - это места, где внеземные разумы изобрели коллайдеры раньше нас.

----------


## Huandi

> Сначала было слово. И это слово было: "Коллайдер включить!"


Это хорошо.

----------


## Поляков

Вот это я понимаю - ритрит!

----------


## Кумо



----------


## Zom

Знаем знаем, уже проходили!
Избранных останется 14400, потом 28800, потом 56600, и только потом уже будет выделенка -)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Хм.... не понимаю.... я вижу.  :Big Grin: 
Попробую так прикрепить




> Прикольно. А что там в оригинале было вместо плутония?


В оригинале было так:



> Elegant coffee set in gift box, containing 2 porcelain mugs with spoons and 2 PU coasters. The PU mug grip can be easily detached


PU - это полиуретан (полимерный материал такой, кожзам чаще всего из него делают). А какой то умник перевел как плутоний (в таблице Менделеева плутоний обозначают как Pu).  :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

Православный священник игpает с ксендзом в биллиаpд. Батюшка бьет по шаpу - и пpомахивается.
- Тьфу, чеpт! Пpомазал...
Ксендз:
- Hе богохульствуйте, батюшка, Бог накажет!
Игpают дальше. Опять батюшка пpомахивается.
- Тьфу, чеpт!
- Бог накажет!
Тpетий pаз батюшка не попадает по шаpу:
- Тьфу, чеpт!
- Hакажет Бог за такие слова!
Тут pазвеpзаются небеса, и молния попадает пpямо в ксендза. Гpомовой голос с неба:
- Тьфу, черт! Промазал!

----------

Бо (03.03.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

не знаю, был ли здесь такие анекдоты на тему падре и раввина ну да ладно...

Падре и ребе беседуют в купе поезда:

священник: Ну а скажите, ребе, вы когда-нибудь пробовали свинину?
ребе: ну в общем, да, было разок. А вы, падре, бывали с девушкой?
священник: грешен, тоже разок было...
ребе: признайтесь, падре, это все же лучше, чем свинина...


* * *

ребе: ну вот вы сейчас священник, а что потом?
священник: ну может быть стану кардиналом.
ребе: ну вот вы кардинал, а дальше?
священник: ну может быть стану папой.
ребе: ну вот вы папа, а дальше?
священник: а что может быть дальше-то? 
ребе: н-да... а вы знаете, из наших один-то пробился...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Беседа двух цветочков:
- Солнышко, я тебя люблю! 
- И я тебя люблю!
- Я тебя хочу!
- И я тебя хочу!
Хором:
- Ну где эти пчёлы?! :Cry:

----------


## Александр С

*Internal Naga Anatomy*

----------


## Вова Л.

Недавно смотрел "Русалку" (неплохой фильм, кстати). Один момент понравился. Главная героиня приходит в магазин: "Дайте мне две пачки презервативов и бутылку водки", дает деньги, потом смотрит - еще немного остается: "И чупа-чупс еще дайте". Продавщица (удивленно): "А чупа-чупс зачем?". Девушка: "Для удовольствия".

----------


## Этэйла

Файл-счастье. 


Это файл-счастье. Его надо пpовеpить на виpyс, пеpекодиpовать в pазные кодиpовки, отфоpматиpовать, саpхивиpовать, скопиpовать на четыpе дискеты, наpезать на CD, записать на ZIP/JAZZ/ARVID, положить на FTP, надиктовать в WAV-файл и обэмпежить (обэмпэтpишить), напечатать на матpичном/ стpyйном/ лазеpном пpинтеpах, отпpавить во все эхоконфеpенции и мылом всем знакомым.

Этот файл начал пyтешествие по светy pаньше, чем появился InterNet и компьютеpы. Его выкачали из космоса последователи тантpического бyддизма и записали на твеpдые (глиняные) носители. Так его обнаpyжил Билл Гейтс, он сделал все, как написано, и тепеpь он миллиаpдеp. 

Если сделать все, что тyт написано, то бyдет счастье, иначе бyдет беда. 

Одна женщина сделала все, что нyжно, и y нее выpосла гpyдь. А один мyжчина посмеялся и стеp этот файл, так y него тоже выpосла гpyдь. А один фидошник подписал слишком много эх и не yспевал их читать, а pобот yбил этот файл как "стаpyю почтy", после этого компьютеp y него повис (хотя y него был windows), а сам фидошник сошел с yма и тепеpь пищит, как модем. 

Ученые из Уpyгвая посчитали, что к 2000 годy этот файл обойдет вокpyг земного шаpа 512 pаз, если все, кто его полyчит, бyдyт делать все пpавильно. 

В этот файл нельзя вносить изменения, потомy что в нем зашифpована фон-неймановская аpхитектypа ЭВМ, а также пpисyтствyет код пpовеpки контpольной сyммы. Один мальчик хотел вставить сюда свой копиpайт - "pyсифициpовал CrAzY KиLлEr" - но забыл как пеpеключать pегистpы и этим спасся. 

А одна домохозяйка хоть и pаботала на двойке под досом, но все сделала пpавильно и к ней пpишел кpyтой хакеp, взломал защитy и они поженились. А Джон Т. забыл свой паpоль администpатоpа, и емy посоветовали поpаботать с этим файлом. Он попpобовал и емy так понpавилось, что он больше не хотел быть администpатоpом. 

Этот файл pаспpостpаняется как FREEWARE, ни одно частное лицо или оpганизация не имеет пpава бpать платy за его pаспpостpанение. 

Файл поставляется по пpинципy "AS IS". HИKАKИХ ГАРАHТИЙ HЕ ПРИЛАГАЕТСЯ И HЕ ПРЕДУСМАТРИВАЕТСЯ.

----------


## Этэйла

ПИСЬМО ОТЦА СЕРАФИМИЯ. 


Автор : Леонид Каганов 

Уважаемый аpхимандpит Игнат!
Hизко кланяется вам отец Сеpафимий, настоятель Hовой цеpкви всех скоpбящих дикой pадости в Чеpтаново. Слава Господy, дела в нашей обители идyт хоpошо, обживаем помаленькy с Божьей помощью. Пока более пахнет кpаской и известью нежели фимиамом, но послyшник Hастасий сказал, что это всегда так в новых стpоениях и, даст Бог, выветpится. Молимся чтобы выветpилось. Молимся за здоpовье стpоителей, так скоpо сотвоpивших эти хоpомы из стекла и камня - хpани Бог тypков, финов и стpойбат.
Как помните, пеpвого янваpя сего года вы yпомянyли в своей pечи совpеменные технологии слyжения Господy, повелев мне обосновать в нашем хpаме Интеpнет, электpическyю почтy и домашнюю стpаницy как это заведено y отца Евлампия в Жyлебинской обители Пpесвятой Девы. Чеpез тpи дни, следyя вашемy повелению, я ополовинил кpyжкy пожеpтвований y входа и поехал по адpесy, что вы мне написали. Пpесвятая Богоpодица, там хоpомы не хyже наших! А пpихожан толпилось и поболе. С Божьей помощью я отсчитал должное количество денег, теpпя насмешки кассиpш по поводy медяков и сеpебpа. И вот на мое имя выписали Интеpнет! Видит Бог - я пpосил написать имя на стаpославянском, но они ответили что сие невозможно и записали меня латинскими бyквами. Пpи этом меня походя обхамили, назвав безглазой собакою, но я стеpпел это смиpенно. 
Веpнyвшись в хpам, я сpазy позвонил отцy Евлампию из жyлебинской обители в мобило и сообщил pадостнyю весть. Отец Евлампий немедля отпpавил две депеши из своего Интеpнета в наш Интеpнет, но мы их никоим обpазом не полyчили, хотя ждали смиpенно до пятницы. Тогда я вызвал послyшника Hастасия, и он сказал что для Интеpнета попеpед всего нyжен компьютеp. Пpишлось полностью опyстошить кpyжкy пожеpтвований и с Божьей помощью отпpавиться за компьютеpом, взяв Hастасия с собою для pазyмения. 
Уважаемый аpхимандpит Игнат! Компьютеp стоил такyю ценy что никакоих денег нам не хватило, и пpишлось пyстить в ход с Божьей помощью мою каpтy Визy. Мы кyпили компьютеp и к немy в изобилии pазных деталей, что советовал отpок Hастасий. Веpнyлись в цеpковь и Hастасий наладил компьютеp за алтаpем потомy что там много евpоpозеток, да и телефонная имеется. Hа заpе я вновь позвонил отцy Евлампию в мобило и тот спpавил в наш Интеpнет новyю депешy, но мы опять ничего не полyчили. Послyшник Hастасий сказал что надо позвонить в слyжбy Интеpнет и yзнать почемy не pаботает электpическая почта. Hазначив Hастасию обживать компьютеp, я пошел во двоp звонить. Кстати я yже не pаз спpашивал Hастасия почемy мобило в цеpкви pаботает плохо, а под чистым небом хоpошо, но он тоже не pазyмеет. Дозвонился я не сpазy, а, дозвонившись, спpосил смиpенно как нам полyчать электpическyю почтy в цеpкви? Видит Бог - меня снова гpyбо обхамили, сказав что я поп, что y меня глаз нет и еще что-то пpо "точкy Рy", что я не понял. Смиpенно стеpпев оскоpбление, я подставил левyю щекy к мобилy, но они yже повесили тpyбкy. 
Hепpиятности пpодолжались с того дня - с yтpа снова запил наш звонаpь Егоp, а послyшник Hастасий, хоть и yмен в миpских делах, но колокольномy делy не обyчен. Помолившись, я помчался сам в слyжбy Интеpнет, да так спешно, что меня дважды останавливало ГАИ, пpавда сpазy отпyскало с Богом. Пpиехав к ним в слyжбy, я отбpосил смиpение и пошел сpазy к начальникy. Увидев меня в pясе, начальник оказал pадyшный пpием, всячески меня пpивечал, поил кофием, дал свою визиткy и написал на ней для нашего Интеpнета много слов не pyсских и даже не гpеческих. А yслышав мои смиpенные жалобы, долго yвеpял что его pаботники не хамили, ибо, дескать "поп глаз нет точка Рy" означает на их языке совсем иное. "Глаз нет" - дескать, пишется в одно слово и это, якобы, название всей ихней фиpмы. "Точкой Рy" они именyют всю Рyсь, а поп - это пpотокол. Слыханое ли дело чтоб на попов пpотоклы заводить? Hе стеpпев, я спpосил лyкаво как тогда pасшифpовать ихние слова "Сеpафим собака", что были мне бpошены давече? Hачальник смyтился на миг и начал сходy лгать что, дескать, собака, это тоже такое слово, точнее бyква, и даже знак, что пишется, дескать, знак собаки после имени в адpесе, а Сеpафим - мое имя, а значит Сеpафим - собака. И еще много подобной еpеси он изpекал. Я не пеpебивал его и слyшал смиpенно, лишь твеpдо смотpел емy в глаза и беспpестанно осенял кpестным знамением. Hаконец сила Господня подействовала - смyтился бесстыдник под моим ясным взоpом, сбился и yмолк. Бог емy сyдья. Вижy в дyше его благое стpемление загладить винy своих подчиненных, но к чемy лгать невесть что бyдто я ничего не смыслю? Честно бы покаялся - я бы отпyстил гpех. Hе нpавится мне это место, чyю что бесовщина, но обосновать не могy. 
Возвpащаясь к цеpкви, я yслышал издали звон колокола, да такой искyссный, что дивy дался и съехал в кювет, чyть не задавив человека, что лежал там. Решил я что Господь сотвоpил чyдо - пpотpезвил Егоpа и дал емy невиданное искyсство звонаpя. Hо оказалось что человек, на коего я чyть не наехал в кювете, это и есть меpтвецки пьяный Егоp. А звон пpоисходил от того, что послyшник Hастасий за это вpемя пpиладил на колокольню хитpое yстpойство, что именyется Сабфyвеp, и чеpез наш компьютеp игpает с лазеpного диска колокольный звон. Я велел емy немедля выключить бесовскyю техникy и стyпать на задний двоp замаливать гpех. Затем позвонил в мобило отцy Евлампию пожаловаться, но тот сказал что сам давно кpyтит колокольный звон чеpез сабвyфеp и даже ведет слyжбы под фоногpаммy когда не в голосе. Я поискал в словаpе живаго великоpyсскаго языка Владимиpа Даля слово "Сабвyфеp" и не нашел. Покpyтил слово в yме так и эдак и явилось мне пpозpение, что сие смесь слов "Сатана", "Вельзевyл" и "Люцифеp". Господи спаси и сохpани! 
Пеpекpестившись и окpопив компьютеp святой водою, я вновь позвал послyшника Hастасия и велел емy пpодолжать чинить нам Интеpнет. Hастасий пpочел визиткy с неpyсскими словами, воскликнyл вслyх "как я сpазy не логадался что поп глаз нет" и yселся за компьютеp, не замечая моей yкоpизны. Отpок потpyдился y компьютьеpа дотемна и все сделал, после чего пpинес мне бyмагy с тpемя депешами от отца Евлампия, в котоpых было "тест", "тест" и "тест". Хоть бы слово Божье yпотpебил. Чyю я бесовщинy за отцом Евлампием, но обосновать не могy. 
Hазавтpа после обедни послyшник Hастасий стал делать домашнюю стpаницy нашей цеpкви - снимал со стен иконы и yкладывал их в ящик, источающий меpтвенный зеленый свет. Говоpил, мол, сканиpyю. Я поискал это слово в словаpе живаго великаpyсскаго языка Владимиpа Даля и нашел только СКАHДОВАТЬ, СКАHЮЧИТЬ и СКАПУТИТЬ. Чyю что дело бесовское, но обосновать не могy. 
Возился Hастасий дотемна, но y него ничего не вышло - сказал он что новая беда с Интеpнетом и надо ехать снова в ихний "глазнет" pазбиpаться. Все yтpо он поpывался ехать со мною, но я pешил yбеpечь младyю дyшy от гpеха и не бpать отpока в бесовское место. 
Уважаемый аpхимандpит Игнат! Воистинy нет слов описать что пpоизошло там! Вышел ко мне волосатый мyж, пpедставился админом Александpом Hедоспасовым и сказал что начальник говоpил обо мне и пpосил всяко оказать содействовие. И я, говоpит, сейчас лично все yлажy и покажу. Повел он меня к себе в задние комнаты, где стояло множество компьютеpов. Подвел он меня к своемy компьютеpy и я воочию yвидел чеpта! Чеpт с pогами и вилами скакал по экpанy компьютеpа! Истово пеpекpестившись, я спpосил гpозно волосатого мyжа что сие означает, но тот ответил тyманно, что это, дескать, "ноpмальный юниксовский скpинсейвеp", но чеpта пpовоpно yбpал. Затем подсел он к компьютеpy, набpал мое имя неpyсскими бyквами, поколдовал немного и заявил, наглец, что, дескать, не те y меня пpава! Я было возмyтился такой наглостью, но тот ответствовал что сейчас он мне немедля нyжные пpава выпишет, опосля чего все бyдет хоpошо. Сейчас, - сказал он, - я сделаю чмод. Hе зная что такое "чмод" и опасаясь новой беды, я склонился над его плечом чтобы видеть какие кнопки он нажимает. Господи спаси и сохpани, я ожидал всего, но не такого! Клянyсь всем святым, мне не помеpещилось! Сей волосатый мyж набpал мое имя и "chmod 666"... Hемедля пpоклял я ихний "глазнет" и весь бесовский Интеpнет! Я бежал оттyда быстpее ветpа и до сих поp молюсь чтобы Бог ниспослал мне пpощение за то, что yвидели мои глаза! Я запеp послyшника Hастасия, велев емy поститься и молиться. А компьютеp и все его детали мы с Егоpом скинyли в pечкy Чеpтановкy под лед. Деpжитесь Интеpнета подальше, аpхимандpит Игнат, ибо Сатана искyшает нас! 
ПОСТСКРИПТУМ: В словаpе живаго великоpyсскаго языка Владимиpа Даля я искал слово "чмод", но нашел лишь: ЧЛЕHЪ, ЧМАРИТЬ, ЧМОКАТЬ, ЧМУРКА, ЧМЫКАТЬ, ЧМЯКАТЬ, ЧО, ЧОПОРHЫЙ, ЧОРHЫЙ, ЧОРТЪ! Спаси и сохpани нас, Господи! Чyю что гpядет цаpствие диавола на Земле! Чyю, но обосновать не могy. 
Искpенне ваш, отец Сеpафимий. 19 февpаля 2000, Чеpтаново

----------


## Yeshe

Студент просовывает встрепанную голову в кабинет профессора логики и говорит: простите, профессор, но мне кажется, что я не существую. 
профессор: Кому кажется?

----------


## Топпер

> Итак, в отличие от христианства, где Бог всегда оставляет за человеком право выбора, буддизм провозглашает нечто иное. Во-первых, в основе буддизма лежит великая сила, обладающая колоссальным влиянием в нашем мире. Во-вторых, эта сила, заполучив однажды человека, не намерена его потерять, и более того, приносит ему непоправимый вред. В-третьих, эта сила невидима для человеческих глаз. Решивший порвать с буддизмом начинает переживать страшную душевную борьбу — его преследуют галлюцинаций в страшных образах и видениях, мрачные навязчивые мысли, включающие и мысли о самоубийстве, не оставляют человека, в результате он становится не в состоянии контролировать свой разум и поступки. Последователи буддизма отмечают, что: «Буддийская литература выполняет свою задачу иначе, чем Библия… Буддийские труды являются, …сочинениями по… медитации, в которых суть текстов составляет малоизвестная нам техника постоянного повторения. Читающий… должен слиться с содержанием текста». Непонятные, с трудом произносимые людьми мантры (магические заклинания и формулы), в которых главнейшим является не смысл (вновь подчеркнем, что говорящий в 95% не понимает того, что он говорит), а точное воспроизведение звуков, которые являются обращением к миру потусторонних духов (как верят буддисты, к тысячам богов). Вновь проведем параллель с Библией и христианством: Бог никогда не требовал от человека слепой фанатичной веры, а напротив, понимания и разумения того, во что человек верит, что он исповедует — в отличие от сатаны, цель которого заключается в насильственном, овладении разумом, волей и чувствами человека. Кроме того, Бог предоставил человеку свободу воли, то есть свободу выбора: человек волен принять Бога и волен отказаться, отойти от Бога. Бог насильно никого не удерживает! Это очень важно запомнить! К кому же обращаются люди, произнося непонятные им мантры? Ибо только две силы существуют во вселенной — Бог и сатана, и третьего не дано! Особую окраску носит буддизм Тибета, или, как его называют, тантрический буддизм, о природе которого мы оставляем судить самому читателю


  :Cry:

----------


## Yeshe

Поспорили как-то русский, француз и американец, что такое счастье. Американец:
- Счастье - это когда сидишь на веранде своей виллы, потягиваешь не спеша виски, смотришь на океан и любуешься своей яхтой...
Француз:
- Нет, счастье - это когда сидишь в крутейшем ресторане, пьешь "Клико", у тебя на одной ноге сидит девушка, на другой сидит девушка, и знаешь, что дома тебя ждет еще одна девушка...
Русский:
- Да, ну, разве это счастье, счастье - это когда выходишь поутру из своего особняка, идешь к бассейну, и тут, вдруг подъезжают два автобуса: из одного вываливает ОМОН, из другого налоговая, окружают тебя, валят на землю и спрашивают:
- Это Лесная, дом 8?
А ты им отвечаешь:
- Не-а, 12

----------

Бо (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Попал человек в рай. Смотрит, а там все люди ходят радостные, счастливые, открытые, доброжелательные. А вокруг всё как в обычной жизни. Походил он, погулял, понравилось. И говорит архангелу:
— А можно посмотреть, что такое ад? Хоть одним глазком!
— Хорошо, пойдём, покажу.
Приходят они в ад. Человек смотрит, а там вроде бы на первый взгляд всё так же как в раю: та же обычная жизнь, только люди все злые, обиженные, видно, что плохо им тут. Он спрашивает у архангела:
— Тут же всё вроде так же, как и в раю! Почему они все такие недовольные?
— А потому что они думают, что в раю лучше.

----------

Бо (03.03.2009), ПавелПас (06.12.2018)

----------


## Yeshe

Черные дыры образовались там, где Бог поделил на ноль

----------


## Aleksey L.

умножил на ноль по горизонтали 
поделил на ноль по вертикали 
возвел в ноль по диагонали 
___________________________
так и родилась вселенная

подпись: Бог

----------


## Сергей Муай

Поступил в продажу новый номер журнала Playboy для женатых мужчин. С одной и той же женщиной....

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Притом, видимо, с женой


 :Big Grin: 
Вспомнил анекдот в тему:

Времена СССРа, жена с группой коллег выезжает в зарубежную командировку. Вернулась, дома радостный гвалт, куча заморских подарков, жвачки, шоколадки, хаотично разбросаны импортные вещи. Когда улеглись страсти по привезенным шмоткам, муж спрашивает жену:
- Слушай, а на стриптиз вы не ходили?
- Да были, видели - отвечает жена.
- Ну и как???
- Сейчас я тебе покажу.
Жена гасит свет, включает настенное бра, ставит на проигрыватель "Юность" пластинку "Сябров" и начинает медленно обнажаться. 
По окончании сеанса жена спрашивает мужа:
- Ну как тебе?
Муж задумчиво отвечает:
- Прав был парторг - омерзительное зрелище!

----------


## Вова Л.

Если вы можете начать свой день без кофеина, 
Если вы всегда можете быть жизнерадостным и не обращать внимания на 
боли и недомогания, 
Если вы можете удержаться от жалоб и не утомлять людей своими
проблемами, 
Если вы можете есть одну и ту же пищу каждый день и быть благодарным 
за это, 
Если вы можете понять любимого человека, когда у него не хватает 
на вас времени, 
Если вы можете пропустить мимо ушей обвинения со стороны любимого
человека, когда все идет не так не по вашей вине, 
Если вы можете спокойно воспринимать критику, 
Если вы можете относиться к своему бедному другу так же, как и 
к богатому, 
Если вы можете обойтись без лжи и обмана, 
Если вы можете бороться со стрессом без лекарств,
Если вы можете расслабиться без выпивки, 
Если вы можете заснуть без таблеток, 
Если вы можете искренне сказать, что у вас нет предубеждений против
цвета кожи, религиозных убеждений, сексуальной ориентации или политики,
Значит вы достигли уровня развития своей собаки.

***
Адам с Евой резвятся в саду, спускается к ним Бог и говорит: 
- Дети мои, у меня есть вам два подарка, только вы должны решить кому
  какой.. Первый подарок - писать стоя.. 
Ну Адам громче всех орал и бился головой об деревья, что он хочет писать
стоя, что всю жизнь мечтал. Ева ему уступила.. И Адам побежал по саду,
радовался, прыгал, кричал, ссал на все подряд! На деревья, на цветы, на
каждую букашку и просто на землю! Ева встала рядом с Богом.. В молчании
смотрели они вместе на это безумие.. И тут Ева спросила: 
- Боже мой, а второй-то подарок какой?.. 
И молвил Бог: 
- Мозги, Ева.. Мозги..! Но мозги, Ева, придется тоже отдать Адаму, иначе
  он тут все обоссыт!

----------


## Александр С

> Адам с Евой резвятся в саду, спускается к ним Бог и говорит:

----------


## Кумо



----------


## Lara

Пошли как-то раз ксёндз, раввин и православный священник купаться голышом.
Только собрались выходить из воды, а тут народ набежал заценить открывшуюся картину. 
Ксёндз и священник стали выходить из воды, закрывая руками нижнюю выпуклость, 
а раввин - закрывая лицо.
Оделись, идут обратно, и тут ксёндз и священник не выдерживают и спрашивают у раввина:
"Скажи, почему ты не прикрыл срамное место?"
Раввин: "Ну, вообще то мои прихожане знают меня в лицо."

----------


## Zom

В картинке (пост 234) самая эффектная - это обезъяна. Выражение типа "мы ещё и не такое умеем" -)))

----------


## Yeshe

У мужика бессоница. Лежит в кpовати и думает: "Интеpесно, бог есть? Может есть? Или нет? А вдpуг есть? А может быть нет? Так есть или нет?"
Тут голос с неба:
- Hету меня, нету. Спи спокойно...

----------


## Тацумоку

*Из книги выдающегося ученого и кораблестроителя Алексея Николаевича Крылова (1863 -1945) "Мои воспоминания"*

Из выступления А.Н.Крылова на заседании комиссии Государаственной Думы по обороне в 1908 году:
"Обращаясь к Звегинцеву, я сказал: 
  — Александр Иванович, мы с вами были вместе в Морском училище. Ваш выпуск в складчину подкупил «рыжего спасителя» Зуева, чтобы получить экзаменационные задачи по мореходной астрономии. Задачи эти печатались в литографии Морского училища под надзором инспектора классов, бумага выдавалась счетом, по отпечатании камень мылся в присутствии инспектора и т. д. Однако стоило только инспектору на минуту выйти, как Зуев, спустив штаны, сел на литографский камень и получил оттиск задач по астрономии. Вы лично, Александр Иванович, по выбору всего выпуска списали на общее благо этот оттиск. Ведь так это было? 
  Сквозь гомерический хохот всего зала послышался робкий ответ Звегинцева: 
  — Был грех."        

  "Эти вырезки числом около 200 примерно из 50 провинциальных газет содержали невежественные писания некоего Португалова, служившего ранее в полиции квартальным надзирателем, изгнанным за взяточничество.
  Степень его невежества проявилась, например, в следующих словах: «Корабль N.N. при одностороннем затоплении котельного отделения принимает крен в 25°. Очевидно, что крен в 25 процентов недопустим...», т. е. Португалов градусы крена, иными словами градусы угла наклонения, считал тем же самым, что и проценты. Это было наследие его службы в полиции, где ему приходилось постоянно составлять протоколы о недостаточной крепости
продаваемого в кабаках распивочного вина..."

Из выступления А.Н.Крылова на Совещании Морского Министерства в 1916 году:
"Я попросил тогда слово и сказал: 
— Прочтенная записка отнюдь не представляет мнения Морского министерства, а есть измышления тайного советника Квашнина-Самарина. Я могу по поводу этой записки привести лишь известный горбуновский анекдот: «В Кунавине [предместье Нижнего Новгорода] в каждом доме было по два дома терпимости. Один в нижнем этаже, другой — в верхнем. Как-то одна из обитательниц лежала на кушетке у открытого окна в самой неприличной позе, в костюме прародительницы Евы. Шедший мимо маляр взял да и мазнул кистью, где следовало или не следовало. Гвалт, крик, городовой. Затем дело разбирается у мирового. Мировой затрудняется — под какую 
статью подвести. Письмоводитеь шепчет ему: «Подведите под статью о загрязнении мест общественного удовольствия». Если так законы толковать, то и секвестр Путиловских заводов можно подвести под кодекс Юстиниана."

----------


## Александр С

Чудо!

Парализованный мальчик на концерте Петросяна встал и ушел.

----------


## Этэйла

Домохозяйка рассказывает подруге о своём сыне: "Я очень волнуюсь за него. Похоже, он заинтересовался этим новомодным буддизмом и теперь даже медитирует!" "Не страшно", - отвечает подруга, - "лучше, чем просиживать штаны и ничего не делать".

----------


## Этэйла

Лама ехал на машине по Индии, как внезапно на дорогу выбежала корова. Машина врезалась в неё и убила. Увидев неподалёку индуистский храм, лама подбежал к двери и постучал. "Моя карма переехала вашу догму", - сказал он открывшему дверь брахману.

----------


## Lara

Из дневника ветерана. 
На семидесятилетний юбилей паскуда Михалыч подарил подарочную Камасутру.

Изучил. 
Вывод: жизнь прошла зря.

----------


## Этэйла

Умеpает пpогpаммеp. 
Возносится, как положено, на небеса. Встpечает его там Господь Бог: 
- Ты вёл относительно пpаведный обpаз жизни: спам не pассылал, тpоянов не писал, чужие поpты не сканиpовал, стpашных багов на тебе нет. Я опpеделю тебя в Рай. Пpогpаммёp: 
- А можно посмотpеть на этот Рай? Вдpуг не понpавится? Господь отводит его в огpомный светлый зал, там стоят сотни навоpоченных компов, нэт гигабитный, тpафик без лимита... и говоpит: 
- Вот выбиpай любой комп, будешь вечным Юзеpом. 
Посмотpел пpогpаммёp на такую кpасоту и спpашивает: 
- А Ад-то где, можно на него посмотpеть? 
- А Ад здесь же, только Админом.

----------


## Lara

При внимательном изучении предложенной нам комбинации по выходу из
кризиса оказалось, что эта комбинация из трех пальцев.

----------


## Вова Л.

Каждый год весной переводят часы на час вперед.
Каждый год этим все недовольны.
А ведь так просто всех порадовать!
Достаточно переводить часы не в ночь с субботы на воскресенье, а в
середине рабочего дня в пятницу!

***
Единственный врач, который считает, что у вас все в порядке, 
работает в военкомате.

----------


## Поляков



----------


## Ондрий

- На какие категории делятся советские люди?
- На красных и черных.
Черные - это те, кто ездит в черных "Волгах", ест черную икру и получает товары с черного хода.
Красные - это те, кто с красным носом ходит 1 мая и 7 ноября на Красную площадь с красным флагом

----------


## Ондрий

обожаю бородатые совецкие анеки )))

Умер К. У. Черненко. Телевизионный диктор в чёрном костюме и галстуке говорит:
- Дорогие товарищи, вы наверно будете смеяться, но у нас опять невосполнимая утрата...

----------


## Lara

Мужчина вступает в "золотую" стадию зрелости, когда женщине, с которой
он хотел бы заснуть, предпочитает женщину, с которой он хотел бы
проснуться.

----------


## Zom

И ещё несколько тысяч анекдотов:

http://anekdoti.ru

----------


## Поляков

Реальная тема - http://federation-light.pyramid.org.ua/139.html  :Big Grin: 

"Лидерам, правителям, политикам и всем людям на Земле…

Мы хотим заявить, что на 14й день месяца октябрь в 2008 году, летательный аппарарт огромного размера будет виден в Вашем небе. Он будет виден в южной части неба и пролетит над многими Вашими государствами."

----------


## Шаман

> Реальная тема - http://federation-light.pyramid.org.ua/139.html 
> 
> "Лидерам, правителям, политикам и всем людям на Земле…
> 
> Мы хотим заявить, что на 14й день месяца октябрь в 2008 году, летательный аппарарт огромного размера будет виден в Вашем небе. Он будет виден в южной части неба и пролетит над многими Вашими государствами."


Это наконец-то запустят Большой Адронный Коллайдер!

----------


## Lara

Эстонские физики запустили свой коллайдер. Им удалось разогнать частицы
до скорости пешехода, и получить черную дыру, которая уже начала
расширяться. По расчетам, дыра достигнет стенок коллайдера через двести
лет.

----------


## Кумо



----------


## Lara

Учительница задает детям домашнее задание: узнать, откуда берутся дети.
Дома Вовочкин отец сказал, что вырезал его из картошки. На следующий
день Вовочка положил картошку в портфель и пошел в школу. На уроке
учительница спрашивает, что дети узнали от родителей: 
- Детей приносит аист... 
- Детей находят в капусте... 
- Дети родятся в больнице... 
Подошла Вовочкина очередь, и он спрашивает учительницу: 
- Могу я вынуть и показать?..

----------


## Ондрий

очень очень старый [:]/\/\/\/\[:] но постоянно актуальный

----------


## Lara

Три калеки бредут к купели с живой водой. Глухонемой толкает раздолбаное
кресло-каталку, на которой едет безногий, а сзади тянется слепой, 
держась за плечо глухонемого. 

Добрались. 

Слепой первый ныряет, затем вылезает, озирается по сторонам и радостно
кричит - Вижу! Я вижу! 

Следующим погружается в купель глухой, вылезает и радостно кричит -
Слышу! Я слышу! 

После этого они, обрадованные своим дивным исцеленьем, вдвоем с разгона
закатывают в источник кресло-каталку с безногим, и потом, конечно,
выкатывают его обратно на берег. 

Безногий оглядывает себя, на его лице начинает было появляться тень
недоумения и вдруг он тоже радостно вскрикивает - Опа! Колеса новые!

----------


## Zom

Да уж -) Напомнило этот древний:




> Шел горбатый мужик ночью по кладбищу. Вдруг из темноты голос:
> - Мужик, а ты - горбатый.
> - Да я и сам знаю. Тут уж ничего не попишешь...
> - Не, мужик, ты больше не горбатый!
> 
> Пришел мужик домой, в зеркало глянул, а горба нет! Обрадовался страшно,
> рассказал об этой истории соседу. А тот был хромой. 
> 
> Пошел в ту же ночь хромой на кладбище.
> ...

----------


## Lara

Возможности медицины беспредельны. Ограничено количество пациентов...

----------


## Ондрий

— Настоящий самурай не может пережить поражения и должен убить себя!
— А может просто надраться в дым?
— Ну… или так…

_Из разговора двух самураев._

----------


## Lara

Ветеринар выписывает рецепт на чистый спирт для больной свиньи и
предупреждает выпивающего хозяина: 
- Помни, что это свинья, а не ты, должна получить порцию спирта 
  трижды за день! 
- А чо, с ней даже чокнуться нельзя?

----------


## Lara

- Доктор, почему в инструкции к вашему лекарству написано
  "светло-зеленая жидкость с коричневым отливом". Мне конечно пофиг, 
  какие там цвета, но как ни поворачивай пузырек, ничего коричневого 
  кроме зеленого в нем не видно. 
- А вот вы попробуйте это выпить, тогда узнаете.

- Папа, а чем гордость отличается от гордыни? 
- Гордость - это осознание того, что сделал для людей все, что мог. А
  гордыня - это иллюзия, что можешь сделать все, что не могут эти
людишки.

Прикольный игровой автомат установили в фойе нашей конторы. Вставляешь в
него карточку сбербанка, и, если угадываешь четыре цифры - получаешь
зарплату. 

- Мда... Не вошел я ни в какие престижные списки: ни самых богатых людей
  "Форбса", ни самых влиятельны "Тайма", ни самых красивых "Пипла". Но
  зато я есть в списке самых желанных! 
- Что это за список? 
- "America's most wanted" ФБР.

----------


## Александр С

К недавнему обсуждению про харе Кришну.

Похоже, это такая тенденция наметилась.

http://community.livejournal.com/apo...lt/792177.html

----------


## Lara

Киев, военный парад. 
Два военных атташе наблюдают за проходящей техникой. 
Один: "О, это демонстрация силы молодой демократии!"
Другой: "Да нет - просто предпродажная подготовка!"

Родился руководителем - полезай обратно.

ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЕ
На время мирового финансового кризиса крупный инвестиционный
банк срочно примет на должность начальника аналитического
отдела опытного синоптика.

Ученые создали новый детектор лжи, основанный на частоте сокращений
кишечника. Теперь фраза "взяли за ж**у" обрела дополнительный смысл.

Русский оптимизм основан на вере, что далеко не все так плохо, как
рядом. Русский пессимизм основан на уверенности, что далеко тебе пойти
не дадут.

Вчера на МКС космонавты отмечали день рождения американского коллеги, а
также совершили три выхода в открытый космос. Два раза покурить, и один
раз объяснили коллеге, кто на МКС главный.

- Итак, в вашем резюме вы пишете, что были пианистом в борделе.
- Хмм, вообще-то я был банкиром, ... но я не очень хотел бы это
  афишировать.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ученые создали новый детектор лжи, основанный на частоте сокращений
> кишечника. Теперь фраза "взяли за ж**у" обрела дополнительный смысл.


Поскольку я по роду занятий связан в т.ч. и со стойкой криптографией, предыдущее сообщение напомнило мне один веселый сайт, посвященный новому направлению т.н. *"терморектальному криптоанализу"*:

http://termorect.narod.ru/

Особенно хорошо звучит:




> Основная теорема терморектального криптоанализа — время, необходимое для дешифрования сообщения *не зависит от алгоритма шифрования и длины ключа*.


Ну и "истории успеха" у них просто замечательные:

http://termorect.narod.ru/success.html

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

ФУРАЖКА                                     
- Доктор. Вот когда с новой девушкой всю ночь кувыркаешься,
  а утром одеваешь фуражку - и адью, но сразу же что-то сдавливает
  голову, сплющивает нос и на улице все от тебя шарахаются - уж 
  не трихомониаз ли это?         
- Пить надо меньше, молодой человек. И снимите с головы колготки,
  которые Вы надели вместо фуражки...

СУКА                                          
- Хоть сто раз скажи: "Сука", во рту слаще не станет. Но нервы 
немного успокоишь...

----------


## Eternal Jew

Еще один анекдот (вернее - правдивая жизненная история) с иврито-филологическим уклоном. На этот раз - от Игоря Губермана.

В Париже есть какой-то магазинчик. На витринах крупно написаны следующие объявления (чтобы потенциальные покупатели не боялись дискомфорта в языковых барьерах при обслуживании):

На английском: "Мы говорим на английском".
На французском: "Мы говорим на французском".
На испанском: "Мы говорим на испанском".

(и так далее)

*На иврите: "Евреям - скидка!!!"*

----------


## Lara

- Серег, минералочки хочешь?
- Я пить не могу после вчерашнего!
- Может, тогда яблочко?
- Я есть не могу после вчерашнего!
- А че это ты в одеяле?
- Я замерз после вчерашнего!
- Что же вчера такое было?
- Не помню!..

----------


## Lara

Коpабль шваpтуется в поpту, в кают-компании собpались капитан,
стаpпом и боцман.

Капитан: Сейчас шваpтуемся, на пpистани жена с цветами, садимся с ней   
в мою кpутую тачку, pулим в доpогой кабак - пьем, гуляем,   отмечаем мое пpибытие!

Старпом:  А я ловлю такси, еду домой, там жена стол пpиготовила, дpузья   пpидут
 - пьем, гуляем, отмечаем мое пpибытие!

Боцман: А я на тpамвайчике домой - звоню в паpадном и к чеpному ходу!

Все: - ЗАЧЕМ?!!

Боцман: От меня еще никто без ***юлей не уходил!

----------


## Alex

> Это же шутка, Алекс


Понятно, что шутка. Но, согласитесь, дурацкая. Я очень люблю еврейский юмор - не стоит опускаться до подобных глупостей.

Да и Вы, кстати, могли бы проверить достоверность информации, прежде чем публиковать ее в интернете. Или хоть сейчас извинились бы. Что у нас там про неблагие деяния речи сказано?

Чтобы разрядить обстановку, расскажу одну историю:




> Шел однажды одинокий старый вдовец Изя по улице. Вдруг слышит, как из зоомагазина раздается идиш «Кваккк, кваккк... вус махстэ, да, стоишь как поц. А?» Зашел Изя в магазин, а там серый африканский попугай ему говорит:
> 
> - Эй! Кенс редин идиш? Говоришь по еврейски?
> 
> - Ваш попугай говорит на идише? – спросил Изя продавца.
> 
> - Вус! Тебе что, кажется, что это китайский? - ответил попугай.
> 
> Достал Изя пятьсот долларов, унес попугая домой. Всю ночь они проговорили. На идише. Изя рассказал, как он маленьким приехал в Америку. Как работал бухгалтером в фирме. Про пенсию, про Флориду. Еще рассказывал, какой красавицей была его мама в молодости. Попугай рассказывал о своей жизни в зоомагазине, о том, как ненавидел воскресенье, когда приводили детей. Оба уснули довольные.
> ...

----------


## Lara

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Калдэн

> Кто и зачем состряпал эту "шутку" - не знаю; а кто повторил, разместив на БФ - поступил не самым умным образом.


 Наверно сионисткий юмор понятен только подобным - т.е. сионистам.  :Confused:

----------


## Lara

После свадьбы жених признается невесте:
- Прости, но я плачу алименты двум детям.
- Ничего страшного, это не подорвет наш бюджет: я как раз на двоих
  детей получаю.

----------

Tiop (12.03.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Жесть!
(особенно, когда Джигурда подключился)

часть 1
часть 2
часть 3

----------


## Lara

Случай в 2058 году на одном американском сайте: "Сорры, И дон'т хавэ
Энглисх лэттэрс он тхэ мы клавэатурэ!".

На Олимпиаде в Пекине Елена Исинбаева установила рекорд по прыжкам с
шестом. После этого она от радости прыгнула еще выше! К сожалению,
новый рекорд зарегистрирован не был...

----------


## Lara

Евреи России - айсберг. Видимую часть которого,можно видеть,в
телевизоре.

Выходом из кризиза 98 года был аэропорт Шереметьево-2, власти говорят:
кризис 2008 не похож на 98 год, все верно - выход-то другой - БАЙКОНУР!

- У меня соседка по даче бабушка старенькая, каждый день воду для полива
  за полкилометра носит. В любую погоду.
- И в дождь?
- Я же говорю: бабушка старенькая.

----------


## Александр С

"Когда сухой лист падает на воду с кроны величественного клена - это означает, что рыбаки у подножия Фудзи уже варят свой обед, и дым от него стелется над водой бытия".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5udY_WG5WfY

----------


## Александр С

Французский комик. Просто отличные перформансы устраивает!
Давно так не смеялся. 

- лифт (самый известный, наверное)
- астронавт
- лыжник
- бодибилдер
- сумо
- кенгуру
- кэмпинг
- супермаркет
- свинья
- пятница, 13-е
- touchown
- гимнастика
- водитель

(Там другие еще есть, но эти больше всего понравились)

----------

Бо (03.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Прочёл с утра свежее интервью Паука и понял, что это похлеще любого анекдота... Удивительный дар у человека - что ни фраза, то перл:
http://lenta.ru/conf/pauk

----------


## Этэйла

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/humor.htm

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Прочёл с утра свежее интервью Паука


Спасибо, Дмитрий!
Жутчайший просто кайф получил! 
Это действительно надо цитировать и цитировать! Молодец мужик!




> Почему я назвал свою книгу "Девки, музыка и бухло"? Эта книга вышла в модном издательстве ЭКСМО, например, прошлой осенью, и мы делали мощнейшую презентацию и пиар. Издано примерно 3-4 тиража, например. Весь тираж книги был полностью распродан в первый месяц во всех городах России.
> 
> Произошел дикий ажиотаж и бурная реакция на прочитанное, были драки между покупателями, которым не хватило книг. Так, например, в Воронеже произошла крупная драка между представителями Духовной Семинарии, скинхедом и бизнесменом. Необходимо было 10 книг, а на прилавки поступило всего 3, некоторым людям досталось только обложка... В Магазине "Москва" сломали витрину...
> 
> Презентация книги проходила в галерее С.АРТ, где была выставка моих картин, был концерт, и была раздача большого количества бухла. На вечеринку пришел начальник отдела издательства ЭКСМО со своей девушкой, в которую он вложил большие деньги, например, он купил ей золото, бриллианты, шубу и так далее.
> 
> Девушку дико поразили адские картины, например, публика, бухло, музыка, например. Она стала флиртовать с байкерами и скинхедами, например, и потом бросила ему в лицо шубу, например, и уехала кутить по ночной Москве с представителями неформальных движений. За это начальник издательства ЭКСМО проклял меня, например, сказал : "Ах, так! Больше Паука издавать не будем", - они заплатили мне отступные, например, и перестали издавать книгу. Но мало того, например, этот человек обзвонил все издательства Москвы и наплел фигню, что мы совращаем чьих-то мифических жен.
> 
> Многие издатели ему поверили, они уже не молодые, содержание и капризы малолетних любовниц обходятся им дороже, чем гонорары – Робски, Донцовой, Малиновской и Минаева.
> ...





> Почему называется "Девки, музыка и бухло"? Ну, потому что это общечеловеческие ценности, например. Какие могут быть лучше, например?
> 
> Но выделить что-то одно я не могу, вся ценность заключается в совокупности. А по отдельности было бы не круто. Допустим, у вас есть бухло, но нету музыки и телок, вы просто тогда как дураки нажретесь, и вам будет скучно. Если у вас будут девки, но не будет музыки и бухла, то вам станет просто скучно, а девка станет ненавистной. Если у вас будет просто музыка, например, но не будет девок и бухла, она не будет радовать и веселить.





> С 1984 года всех рок музыкантов обязали петь 80 процентов репертуара Советских композиторов и лицемерные песни о Ленине. Эти произведения в основном было жуткое дерьмо, удобоваримое лишь для бомжей и задроченных Советской властью урелов, обывателей и быдляка. За эфиры в СМИ "Мафия композиторов" получала неплохой куш, часть из которого шла в виде взяток людям из КПСС и силовых ведомств.
> 
> Весь советский радио эфир и телек заполнили бесконечные ротации уреловских песен Пугачевой, Ротару, "Песняров", "Самоцветов", Паулса, Леонтьева, Гнатюка и прочего дерьма. Особой популярностью пользовался "ЮМОР", а также "Смехопанорамы" с участием осточертевшего Райкина и съездов КПСС.
> 
> Многие интеллигентные люди, молодежь, а также те, кто пьет водку, вынуждены были покупать в аптеке беруши и черные очки, чтобы не слышать и не видеть весь этот бред.





> Кстати, именно КТР изобрела новый стиль политакций – это митинги-перформансы... Я не когда не упрашивал журналистов, они сами ломились к нам, умоляли "поджарить негроф", им нужна эффектная картинка... Один раз мы повесили на виселицах швейцарских гномов, там в посольстве Швейцарии так обосрались, что тут же отпустили из тюряги Пал Палыча Бородина.





> В нынешней истории существует такой смешной момент, когда Грузия напала на Осетию. Мне прислали сразу кучу ссылок. Грузия первым делом начала бомбить село Цунор, например. Я даже не знал, что такое существует!!! Все ржали - Саакашвили наслушался песен Коррозии "Kill ту Цунарэфа", а что - нормальный пиар ход, рассчитанный на 99 процентов населения – которым по барабану до всей этой возни. Осетию надо продать Грузии за 200 миллиардов долларов и дело с концом. Понятно, что нашим войскам нужно было испытывать новые модные вакуумные бомбы или ракеты с лазерным наведением, например, теперь надо найти практический выход из этого положения, например, предложив Грузии купить Осетию. Просто продать ее, чтобы на каждого жителя России хотя бы по косарю получилось. У грузинской диаспоры есть богатые связи в Америке, они могут взять кредит у США, например. А в Абхазии растут мандарины, близко к "Бочарову ручью", например, и на это не согласится администрация и правительство. У нас в России, например, на протяжении сотен лет правительство занимается разжиганием великодержавного шовинизма, он дешевле радостной жизни для народа. Зачастую этот великодержавный шовинизм - очковтирательский: русско-японская война, 1-ая и 2-ая мировые войны, Афган – все это привело к краху, революциям или пирровым победам...





> Корпорация тяжелого рока и группа КМ существует прежде всего для людей, например, чтобы люди могли получать угар и радоваться жизни, например, и многие люди это осознали, и на последних концертах прошлого-позапрошлого года появилось очень большое количество людей старше 35 лет, которые уже добились в жизни всего, например, сделали свою карьеру, бизнес, родили детей, например, и теперь им снова захотелось праздничного угара, радости, например. И прикольно, когда я вижу людей на концерте - там дикое смешение металлистов, скинхедов и бизнесменов в дорогом клоузе, в дорогих часах, например, которые не пьют демидрольное пиво, а сразу в баре заказывают целый баттл вискаря и текилы, например. Такие люди есть, может быть, они более самодостаточные уже, не боятся за себя, поэтому они могут приходить на концерты, например. Особенно это заметно на концертах на Украине.
> 
> Когда мы там выступали в жирных клубах, кроме малолетней и обычной публики приходило большое количество людей совершенно взрослых, например, дам в платьях с декольте, с дорогими мобильниками, и было сразу видно по людям, что они раньше в начале 90-х годов фанатели от металла, рубились. Приходило много солидных людей, они приносили полностью подшивку журнала "Железный марш" в идеальном состоянии, весь винил и говорили: "Паук, нам снова хочется первородного угара, как когда нам было 18 лет".
> 
> Так что всех бизнесменов, всех людей, кто может чем-то помочь КТР, например, украсть из офиса пачку бумаги или фломастер, ручку, мы призываем на мыло КТР сообщить о своих возможностях, все пригодится для КТР. Соответственно, мы на офис меньше денег потратим, а больше уйдет на клевые песни, клипы, на грандиозные творческие свершения, голых телок и вечеринки... Это все для вас, не бойтесь, Родина вас не забудет!
> 
> Каждая группа, которая хочет серьезно заниматься музыкой, не просто так, а серьезно заниматься и жить этим делом, сначала должна подумать о финансах. Они могут пойти в банк, например, взять модный кредит, например. Во-вторых, они могут ограбить банк. В-третьих, они могут приехать в Москву, устроиться в мужской стриптиз-клуб, и на это шоу может прийти бывшая жена олигарха, например, то, соответственно, она обеспечит финансирование.





> Одесса – это город, где мошенник на мошеннике сидит и мошенником погоняет. Это у них в крови... Одесса – это совковый Вавилон, в самом городе и прилегающих васюках живут более 1 миллиона жителей, в том числе самых невообразимых национальностей. По количеству прощелыг, мелких и средних мошенников, урок, барыг, ростовщиков, цыган, антисанитарии и частым прорывам канализации Одесса занимает первое место в мире, что запечатлено в книге рекордов Гиннеса.
> 
> Так как Одесса была международным торгово–портовым городом, туда наехало масса всякого жулья, контрабандистов, перекупщиков, цунарков и других нехристей, которые ничем не брезговали. Эти толпы образовали целые кварталы, в которых была дикая вонь, нечистоты, а также не было воды и канализации. Их районы напоминали китайские трущобы – скопление небоскребов из нелепых картонных собачьих будок, прилепленных одна к другой. Вместо бани они использовали бараний жир, которым обмазывались, а потом катали катышки, что вызывало приступ тошноты у любого европейца.
> 
> Ростовщики и барыги помогали сбывать краденное и дистрибутировать контрабанду. Жульничество, культ бабла, лицемерие и кровосмешения стали нормой и эталоном жизни, а такие понятия как честность, порядочность, чистота и национальное самосознание всячески шельмовалось при помощи ловких заготовок и так называемого "юмора".
> 
> В советском союзе очень часто культивировался одесский юмор в виде фильма "О шаландах полных кефали", а также в смехопанорамах имени ведьмы Дубовицкой. В брежневские времена и до 1986 года одесский юмор не сходил с экранов телевизоров и замучил людей так, что они прокляли дружбу народов и СССР. Веером покатились межнациональные распри и распад большевистского монстра.
> 
> Начиная с 2002 года Россию снова охватил мерзостный одесский юмор – на каждом телеканале существуют несколько программ по типу "Comedy Club" и шоу Дубовицкой. Если бы Босх решил написать картину обитателей ада, то рожи участников этих шоу запросто могли быть использованы как физиономический ряд. По всей видимости, таким способом Темные Силы теперь пытаются развалить Россию. Один из бывших юмористов даже стал губернатором Алтайского края, вскоре он прозрел и заявил, что отказывается исполнять хохмы одесских юмористов и тем самым разрушать Россию. За это его убили, подстроив мифическую автокатастрофу.





> А самая дикость еще вот в чем - из-за гастарбайтеров поднялись цены на проституцию в Москве. Если в 1997 году можно было взять ломовейшую проститутку с батонами за 100 долларов, то теперь москвичу нужно будет мотаться по всей Москве, чтобы отыскать нормальную проститутку и брать ее по ценами элитных стриптиз-клубов по типу "Белого медведя" или "Распутина". И, получается, что нормальная герла на всю ночь обойдется не менее 800 долларов, что не соответствует самой услуге. А гасторы, они обычно скидываются всей толпой и берут проститутку всей бригадой.





> В этом году холодное лето, погибло много пчел, хочется спросить: "Кто из пчеловодов получил беспроцентные кредиты?". Никто! А вот самые богатые финансисты получили! Моя жена варит варенье, например, и ос было в диком количестве, а пчел мало. И я не слышал, например, чтобы Путин или Медведев выступили по телевизору, или даже тот же Буш, и сказали: "Мы направляем 200000000 евро в беспроцентный транш пчеловодам, и они должны 5 лет его не погашать, например, и строить модный новый улей, например".
> 
> Каждая нация имеет свои таланты: негр – лазит по деревьям, ковбой метко стреляет, ростовщик мутит аферы. Каждый в выигрыше тока на своем шахматном поле.
> 
> Если, например, поселковый староста пропьет всю кассу, его побьют и сделают темную. А вот если Гольдмен из "Сельхоз банка" сопрет все бабло и имитирует банкротство, то ему ничего не будет. Даже если крестьяне с вилами и топорами припрутся в олигархический поселок к Гольдмену, на его защиту выступят менты и прокуратура. Требования "вернуть деньги" назовут "еврейским погромом", а крестьян – экстремистами, они получат тюрягу от 5 до 12 лет.
> 
> Вот работает журналист, кузнец, токарь, пекарь, и все что он делает - это все бесполезно.
> 
> Всем фанатам "Коррозии металла" и КТР я советую заниматься хозяйством, например. Допустим, во многих деревнях есть пустующие дома, которые можно купить за 20-30000 рублей, например, и там можно открыть маленькую птицеферму, там есть сады, так что можно варить дикое количество варенья или делать вискарь. Если вы поедете на полуостров Крым и зайдете с заднего входа на винный завод, например, или на местный виноперерабатывающий завод, то вы сможете купить небольшую портвейновую бочку.Если привезете ее в Москву, то в этих портвейновых бочках можно отстаивать самогон, получится качественный вискарь, который во время финансового кризиса вы сможете продать и заработать деньги и самим пить качественный напиток. Это раз. Во-вторых, вы можете построить на своем участке громадные курятники, кур кормить не надо – они вышли на улицу, там черви ползают, жуки всякие, и они могут всю эту фигню жрать. То же самое относится и к свиньям. Если выкопать в земле зиндан, и поселить туда свиней, то свинья будет мало двигаться, и будет жиреть. А поскольку свинья питается всяким калом, а этого добра достаточно, тем более, если, например, выехать за МКАД, то у нее всегда будет пища. Поэтому зимой у вас будет сало и вы не умрете с голоду.
> ...





> Я большой фанат Крыма, например, и провел в Крыму примерно 10 процентов своей жизни, но я дико рад на самом деле, что Крым находится в составе Украины, потому что если бы он был бы в составе России, то там сразу все олигархи бы все раскупили, и громадное количество цуноров понаехало. А так я имею возможность посетить оазис, где комфорт моего зрения никто не ломает.
> 
> С одной стороны, в летний прайм там бешеная дороговизна, но, с другой стороны, – нехватка рабочих рук, так как нет гастарбайтеров... Отдыхать там можно за бешеные деньги или вообще даром. Если б я был начинающим музыкантом лет 18-ти и я был пока не готов ломиться в Америку, я бы сделал так. Весной я бы поехал в Гурзуф или Нижнию Ореанду и устроился бы дворником, каменщиком или лопатой мешал в бочках вино на Масандровском заводе. Денег платят копье, местные там не работают. Но самое главное - вы получаете бесплатное жилье, аналоговое питание, бесплатное качественное бухло, море и солнце. Так можно жить до зимы. После того, как вы накачались йодом и вернулись в Москву, вас не сразит никакой грипп. Далее около Гурзуфа находится вила нефтяного магната Алекперова и Алсу, там требуется садовник, можно познакомиться с Алсу, замутить курортный роман, предложить ей музыкальные услуги. За лето можно замутить миллион душевных и деловых знакомств.


*... А это Паук прямо как мои мысли прочитал:*  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 




> *Всем известно, что я прошел большой алкопуть, например, который уже длится около 20 лет. Я испробовал массу разных напитков.* Конечно, больше всего я люблю водку, но, к сожалению, в России водка испортилась за последнее время. Когда депутаты говорят о государственной монополии на водку, я спрашиваю: "О какой водке идет речь?". О яде из Беслана и водке "Кристалл" или же об оборудовании, на котором производится "Smirnoff – made in UK"? Яд и кристально чистый спиртовой напиток - это разные вещи. Как нас будут травить - от имени монополии или же от имени мифического ООО?
> 
> Алкоголизм – адское зло для территории России последних 100 лет, причиной которого являются социально-исторические факторы, а также особенности самого человека. *Нормального чела никто не споит, а дебилу достаточно позырить рекламу "Клинской мочи" и он будет лакать до посинения. Поэтому мне приходится изучать этот мир, например, усиленным образом, чтобы не страдать похмельями, чтобы не спиваться и чтобы получать истинное эстетическое наслаждение от питья, например.*
> 
> Когда, например, немцы во время Второй мировой войны заняли Францию не чисто из-за того, что они не любили французов и хотели завладеть ее территорией, их интересовало бухло. Они хотели завладеть в первую очередь бухлом, например. Соответственно, вся винная промышленность Франции до войны пребывала в диком упадке или не имела громадных прибылей. И когда пришел Вермахт, он просто скупил все бухло на корню на 5 лет вперед. И все нынешние громадные винодельческие корпорации во Франции, например, это фирмы, которые образовались после 1940 года, которые подняли самые громадные барыши. На территории бывшего СССР, конечно, самые лучшие вина в Крыму, например. Потому что там особо уникальная природа, например, и вина имеют свой тонкий аромат, например, вкус и радостно воздействуют на человека. Крымского портвейна я могу выпить, если я сижу ночью за компьютером, делаю какую-то трудоемкую работу, например, то полторы бутылки; а если в каком-нибудь Гурзуфе, например, я каждый год туда езжу, то в районе 2-х с половиной баттлов. Не потому что я не могу больше выпить, а просто от 2-х литров крымского портвейна можно быть дико пьяным и дико веселым, а утром у тебя не будет никакого похмелья, например. Это самое главное, например. Потому что у нас половина культуры, половина всей тусовки, например, построены на жутком похмелье, например, на всяких этих рассказах, алкоголических терках про похмелье, что люди мучаются, потом напиваются, вступают в запой, из-за этого рушатся семьи, бизнес, страна рушится, например.
> 
> Конечно, когда во Франции сидит олигарх и пьет клевые вина, например, или сидит в Гурзуфе, например, то у тебя утром нет никакого мрачняка, а когда человек сидит в сгнившей избе, например, в провинции, у него ноль руб ноль коп, где продается адовая водка за 37 руб, то у него утром жесточайшее похмелье, есть похмелье двух типов, например, когда ты чувствуешь, что у тебя мелкое похмелье или когда ты чувствуешь, что тебе срочно надо выпить.
> 
> Срочно - это когда после этой адовой водки. Если человек сидит в деревне, он сразу ломится, покупает снова ада, например, и уходит сразу в ад, потом топором кого-то зарубил, отправился в тюрягу, в этот момент приходят цуноры, скупают всю деревню и там делают свои дела. Вот и все, например.
> ...





> Так как ученые не изобрели телепортацию, что называется, то, естественно, я не могу появиться в каждом городе, в каждом поселке и бухать со всеми, например. Или даже потому, что у меня нет, как у Абрамовича, самолета, а дорожное перемещение стоит денег. Поэтому каждый человек у себя дома может смастерить чучело Паука, например. Во-первых, поставить дурацкий магнитофон, вещать разные телеги, например с помощью пульта говорить такие штуки: "Привет, ребята. Как бодрость духа? Давайте бухнем еще. Да, да, отлично", и, например, если человек выпивший, то он может начать в это верить. У нас барабанщик Танцор–Боров любит много разговаривать, например, когда выпьет. Один раз на моей даче после концерта был дикий кутеж. Было уже 6 утра, рассвет, все гости постепенно разбрелись и по домам разъехались. Наш барабанщик остался с какими-то людьми, чтобы он с ними не разговаривал, я поставил доску и углем нарисовал человека. Когда я вернулся, то увидел, что Танцор беседует с угольным человеком... *Поэтому, если вы сделаете чучело и выпьете нормальную дозу разных клевых напитков, то сможете разговаривать даже с чемоданом, главное верить, что он живой.*

----------


## Lara

Порнософист Увражэ пришел к старику-рыбаку, который, как водится, сидел
на берегу реки и ловил рыбу.

Старик! - сказал порнософист Увраже, - что такое Путь?

- Ну, - задумался старик-рыбак, - путь - это ... дорога. Да! -
обрадовался старик-рыбак, - Путь - это и есть дорога.

- Как это? - не понял порнософист Увражэ...

- Эх, - сказал старик-рыбак, - пойдем со мной.

Старик-рыбак привел порнософиста Увражэ на вершину горы, показал
спускающуюся вниз дорогу и сказал: Видишь? Вот она - дорога!

Порнософис Увраже нахмурил брови и пожал плечами: Я не понимаю тебя,
старик.

- А ну т-ко, встань вот так вот, - сказал старик-рыбак, и отвесил
порнософисту Увражэ хорошего пендаля. От чего тот потерял равновесие и
покатился кубарем по дороге.

- Ну как? Понял? - прокричал ему вслед старик-рыбак.

- Чегоооо? - переспросил его порнософист Увражэ.

- Этот олух просто неисправим, - махнул рукой старик-рыбак и отправился
обратно на реку, как водится удить рыбу.

----------


## Сергей Волков

http://praktika.narod.ru/zinizm/text/zen1.htm
митьковские дзен-притчи

"Как-то ночью, проснувшись с сильного похмелья, Федор
очень захотел пить. Hе зажигая света, он вышел на кухню, на-
щупал на полке бутыль и начал пить. Сделав первый глоток, он
понял, что ошибся, и в бутыли не вода, как он предполагал, а
керосин.
Однако Федор с такой силой овладел дзен-буддизмом, что
нашел в себе мужество не исправлять ошибки и спокойно допил
бутыль до конца."

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

"С учетом разразившегося в мире финансового кризиса и исходя из высокой арендной платы за офисные помещения советом директоров была разработана новая схема рассадки менеджеров!!!"
Схема приведена ниже:

----------


## Александр С

В банк приходит клиент деньги снять.
Кассир:
- Денег нет.
Клиент:
- Очень надо.
Кассир:
- Зачем?
Клиент:
- За квартиру заплатить.
Кассир:
- Оплатите переводом.
Клиент:
- Блин, я поесть хочу, дайте денег - пойду в ресторан.
Кассир:
- У вас же карточка есть. Оплатите ВИЗой, а денег мы вам не можем дать.
Клиент (надрывно):
- Отдайте мои деньги! Я, может, проститутку хочу снять!
Кассир (показывая рукой на операционисток):
- Пожалуйста, выбирайте!

----------


## Huandi

Может оффтоп, но тут упоминали передачу Гордона  с Задорновым.
Случайно попалось интервью последнего по этому поводу, может кому любопытно:
http://www.zadornov.net/notes/#04102008




> - Там еще был священник, который тоже был не по-христиански агрессивен... (Huandi: угадайте его фамилию)
> - Да, из-за таких людей батюшек и называют попами. А этот еще, как я узнал, и в реалити-шоу участвовал! Когда я его назвал поп-звездой, он убежал с программы - момент вырезали.

----------


## Оскольд

Не знаю насколько кому покажется смешным, но меня эти мысли улыбнули(в качестве БФ-ного афоризма):

"Читая "Путь Дзен" я много узнал о Тхераваде"

или как вариант:

"Общаясь с дзеником я стал лучше разбираться в Тхераваде"

----------


## Alexeiy



----------


## Сигизмунд

Not An Angel (15:04:50 31/10/2008) Привет Джамшут
~ S 4 x y ~ (15:05:04 31/10/2008) привет Равшан) 
Not An Angel (15:05:23 31/10/2008) А если это все перевести? :-[ 
~ S 4 x y ~ (15:05:53 31/10/2008) ты чо Нашу Рашу не смотрел? 
Not An Angel (15:06:02 31/10/2008) Нет 
~ S 4 x y ~ (15:06:16 31/10/2008) ужс 
Not An Angel (15:06:49 31/10/2008) Я думал, что это что то буддийское  :Smilie:  
~ S 4 x y ~ (15:07:13 31/10/2008) ппц :-D

----------


## Кумо



----------


## Александр С



----------


## Поляков



----------


## Lara

*mmm*

----------


## Lara

good

----------


## Lara



----------


## Юань Дин

!Бодхидхарма пришел в Россию!

В Интернете есть сайт:

"Дзэн Исполнения Желаний"

Курс я назвал «Дзен Исполнения Желаний» и в нем я буквально за руку провожу Вас по всем этапам методики, с помощью которой Вы научитесь быстрее и легче добиваться своих целей и сможете загадывать желания так, чтобы они исполнялись. 

Хочу заметить, что информация, которую я даю, не имеет никакого отношения к магии, эзотерике, астрологии или потусторонним силам.

Я хочу обучить Вас загадывать желания так, чтобы они исполнялись практически сами по себе или с минимальными усилиями с Вашей стороны. Без всяких мистики или магии.

Заказать курс здесь  (ссылка)

Один комментарий to “ Дзен Исполнения Желаний. Как загадывать желания так, чтобы они исполнялись! ”
# 1 Dymoff Igor Написал: 
октября 23, 2008 в 13:31 
Такое же описано подробно в фильме секрет и его продолжениях. Я считаю что ВСЕ реально. Нужно только уметь єто заказать правильно.

Заказ услуг:

1. Консультации по электронной почте
Вы уже поняли, что разовые бесплатные консультации служат больше для знакомства со мной и для того, чтобы вы могли определиться - подходит ли вам такой вид психологической помощи.

Если же вы настроены работать со мной и дальше, то общаться с вами мы будем посредством электронной почты. В отличие от бесплатных консультаций, платные услуги абсолютно анонимны и не размещаются на сайте, а значит, вы сможете быть более откровенны и действительно решить проблему.

Вначале вы можете оплатить одну консультацию, которая включает одно ваше письмо и один мой ответ на него. Если не получилось уложиться в одну консультацию, то можно оплатить и получить еще необходимое количество писем.

Требования к первому письму:
- короткий рассказ о себе (возраст, место жительства, род занятий…)
- детально изложить проблему;
- сформулировать вопрос, на который желаете получить ответ;
- объем письма - не больше 2-х печатных листов.

Стоимость одной консультации - 15 USD

2.Консультации в режиме реального времени.
Если вы желаете лично пообщаться со мной и задать свои вопросы, то предлагается услуга – консультирование по системе ICQ. Все детали такой услуги можно обсудить 249 648 262 .

Стоимость одной консультации - 1 час работы - 20 USD

Оплата производится переводом денег на мой счет в денежной системе Rupay или WebMoney
Мой счет WebMoney: 220517774025
Мой счет Rupay: RU768138857
С жителями Украины есть возморжность провести расчет внутрибанковыми переводами.

----------


## Lara



----------


## Eternal Jew

Коллеги! Масса положительных впечатлений и эмоций (случайно наткнулся в поисковике по ключевому слову "Кармапа") ... Почитайте, не пожалеете:  :Smilie: 

http://www.shambala-city.narod.ru/shambala.htm

Для затравки - несколько цитат:




> Стремление и мечты многих людей посетить Шамбалу остаются мечтой, а меня несет неведомая сила в эту Шамбалу.
> 
> Мы втроем уселись в самолет и полетели в Китай. Хотя можно было лететь до Индии или Непала, потом через западную границу с Китаем, и мы на месте. Но нам пришлось лететь через весь Китай в Пекин, затем возвращаться на запад Китая в оккупированный Тибет. В столицу Тибета г. Лхасу. Там находится Потала – бывшая резиденция Далай-ламы XIV и его дворец, который он покинул в 1959 году во время оккупации китайскими войсками Тибета, и до 1980 года въезд в Тибет был закрыт. А потом разрешили только групповое посещение не менее 5 человек, а с июля 2003 года было разрешено индивидуальное посещение Тибета.
> 
> Дворец похож на Московский многоэтажный дом, только нет лифтов и лестницы почти вертикальные. Во дворце Далай-ламы хранятся огромные золотые ступы с прахом всех Лам, которые правили в Тибете и золотые статуи Будды.
> 
> Но мы приехали не на экскурсию, изучать одну из ветвей Буддизма – Ламаизм, а в Шамбалу. Нам показали пещеру, где медитировал Падмасамбхава. Он обладал магическими способностями левитации (парение в воздухе в физическом теле) и ясновидением. В пещере каменная стена имеет отверстие. Говорят, что это Падма прожег камень своей энергией, когда взлетал. В кельях вместо дверей тряпки. Согреваются монахи за счет своей энергетики, собственного дыхания, или входят в режим «Разжигания собственного огня», или режим «Горячей спирали». В режиме они садятся на снег, и он под ними тает.
> 
> В Тибете деревьев практически нет, если печки и затапливают, то используют в качестве топлива спрессованный навоз яков, от которого очень мало тепла. В Тибете нет кладбищ. Это горная страна, а в камне могилу не выкопать. Кремацию тоже нельзя проводить, нет дров и другого топлива. В Тибете есть монахи-дробильщики. За городом установлены каменные столы, на них кладут покойника, и дробильщики начинают расчленять труп и скармливать грифам. Трупы высоко-духовных Лам не расчленяют, а через естественные отверстия удаляются органы и вместо них внутрь тела заливается лак. Снаружи тело тоже покрывают лаком, затем тело покрывают золотом. Труп усаживают в позу лотоса и помещают в пещере. Здесь хранятся свыше 100 трупов высоко-духовных Лам.
> ...

----------


## Lara



----------


## Сигизмунд

Подскажите каким кодом включается режим Архата? IDARHAT не срабатывает. Очень надо встать невидимым, подскажите )

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Очень надо встать невидимым, подскажите


IDDQD - сиддхи долгой жизни 
IDKFA - сиддхи укрощения вредоносных сущностей
IDCLIP - сиддхи невидимости и  способности проходить сквозь стены

Все три кода сразу - это и есть режим архата!  :Smilie: 

(кому больше сорока и кто еще застал 386-е с DOS, тот сразу вспомнит, о чем это я)  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Bo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ullu

> IDDQD - сиддхи долгой жизни 
> IDKFA - сиддхи укрощения вредоносных сущностей
> IDCLIP - сиддхи невидимости и  способности проходить сквозь стены
> 
> Все три кода сразу - это и есть режим архата! 
> 
> (кому больше сорока и кто еще застал 386-е с DOS, тот сразу вспомнит, о чем это я)


потом к Архату добавить Idbeholda - всеведение и ты уже Будда  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara



----------


## Поляков

Православный храм на крыше офисного центра.  

Кто-нибудь из Донецка слышал об этой штуке?

----------


## Lara



----------


## Александр С



----------


## Secundus

Собака:
        Он меня кормит,
        он обо мне заботится,
        он дает мне кров --
                должно быть, он - Бог!

Кошка:
        Он меня кормит,
        он обо мне заботится,
        он дает мне кров --
                должно быть, я - Бог!

----------

Ozma (06.03.2010), Чиффа (24.01.2009)

----------


## Lara



----------


## Zom

..

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (08.12.2008), Бо (03.03.2009), Сергей Волков (23.11.2008)

----------


## Good

Едут в электричке две женщины: одна молодая, одна старая и трое мужчин. Заезжает состав в тоннель, раздается звук поцелуя, а вслед за ним - звук пощечины.
Молодая думает: "Вот ее, старуху, целуют... Нет бы меня поцеловали!"
Старая думает: "Ишь ты, молодежь пошла. Целуются с первыми встречными!"
Первый мужчина думает: "Еще раз в тоннель заедем - еще раз поцелую!"
Второй думает: "Еще раз поцелует - еще раз врежу!"
Третий думает: "Еще раз врежут - на следующей остановке сойду!" 

***

Познакомился мужчина на дискотеке с красивой девушкой, и она привела его к себе домой. После того как все случилось, мужчина зажег спичку - смотрит, на тумбочке фотография другого мужчины.
- Это кто, твой муж?! - спрашивает он в страхе.
- Нет, не муж!
- Твой жених?!
- Да не волнуйся, никто сюда не придет! Это я перед операцией...

***

Американка:
- Oh, my God!
Русская:
- И не говори, мой тоже гад.

----------

Add (23.11.2008), Пилигрим (30.11.2008)

----------


## Lara

Неплохо сделано - http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HUcIiyp10po

----------


## Lara



----------

Add (23.11.2008), Aleksey L. (24.11.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

Из рубрики "Музыканты шутят": King's Singers исполняют песню Freddie Mercury - Seaside Rendez Vous
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0A-z3Pxdpg

----------


## Поляков

> Из рубрики "Музыканты шутят": King's Singers исполняют песню Freddie Mercury - Seaside Rendez Vous
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0A-z3Pxdpg


Шутники из Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain - The Good the Bad the Ugly.

----------

Тацумоку (24.11.2008)

----------


## Виталий Нечхаев

К пасхальным приветствиям - давно хотел добавить:

Буддийский:
- Христос воскрес...
- Ай молодца....

----------

Add (30.11.2008), Вова Л. (29.11.2008), Чиффа (24.01.2009)

----------


## Хайам

http://www.muzoff.ru/download.php?id...tor_hayder.mp3
Привет Топперу :Cool:  :Smilie: )

----------


## Lara

Котяра и шуз

----------


## Топпер

Пусть бегут неуклюже все японцы по лужам:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCLcz...00:embedconten

----------

Add (09.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> Пусть бегут неуклюже все японцы по лужам:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCLcz...00:embedconten


Японцы конечно зажигают, но эти горячие парни ничем не хуже:

Gena song in Finnish. 

Gena song in Swedish.

Gena singing Lithuanian.

----------

Add (09.12.2008)

----------


## Secundus

> [COLOR="DarkRed"][I]*Совесть*
> ...


Модератор, пожалуйста, удалите этот пост Хайама № 350, ему не место на БФ. имхо, он оскорбляет буддистов (грязные мысли и грязные слова, их хватает и в оффлайне).

----------

Yeshe (01.12.2008), Тарас (13.12.2008), Читтадхаммо (08.12.2008)

----------


## Михоэлс

2 анекдота. 

Первый анекдот:

Однажды в лесу  мужчина собирает грибы, и   из-за деревьев  выходит полностью  голая женщина с ружьём, и спрашивает:

            - Мужчина вы наверное хотите меня изнасиловать?

А мужчина  отвечает:

            - Нет, что вы.

А она говорит:

            - А придётся.




И второй анекдот:

Однажды Бориса Гребенщикова спросили:

           - Как вы думаете, получится ли у вас в этой жизни,  уйти из круговорота сансары?

А Борис Гребенщиков отвечает:

           - Да я как-то не собираюсь, уходить из круговорота сансары.

А ему говорят:

           - А придётся.

----------


## Топпер

Видимо его спрашивала та же женщина с ружьём?

----------


## Михоэлс

Топпер. Нет. У этих двух анекдотов общее только то, что в них говорится о насилии.

----------


## Сергей Волков

*2Михоэлс*

----------

Вова Л. (06.12.2008)

----------


## Ондрий

Ария, это Iron Maiden в переводе Гоблина.

----------

Чиффа (24.01.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Кастинг среди адептов боевых искусств: http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=0RGVloJzYnk

----------

Тацумоку (09.12.2008), Этэйла (15.12.2008)

----------


## Дубинин

Думаю в  ретрите такие ролики хорошо будет включать иногда (для порождения сострадания. отвращения от сансары и пр.).

----------


## Топпер

Вопросы родившиеся в ходе дискуссии на БФ  :Smilie: 


> Мог бы Будда минировать рельсы, если бы был партизаном?
> - Сколько бы Будда оприходовал бабушек-процентчиц, чтобы помочь умирающим от голода детям в Сомали?
> - Захачил бы Будда серверы Пентагона, если бы USA объявили ядерную войну всем?
> - Сможет ли Будда выпить всю водку, чтобы она не досталась алкашам?
> - Чтобы сделал Будда, попав в бункер Гитлера?
> - Почему Будда не грохнул убийцев родни-Шакьев, чтобы всех спасти? /одних в чистые земли, других - в постриг/
> - Давит ли Будда тапком тараканов, чтобы те поскорее спаслись от своей тараканьей участи?
> 
> и эта... о главном:
> ...

----------

Буль (12.12.2008), Илия (12.12.2008), Кумо (12.12.2008), Сергей Муай (12.12.2008), Спокойный (12.12.2008), Чиффа (24.01.2009), Этэйла (15.12.2008)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Новое лицо журнала "Форбс"

----------

Galina (16.12.2008), Neroli (12.12.2008), Ozma (06.03.2010), Zom (12.12.2008), Сергей Волков (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008), Церинг Дролма (14.12.2008), Этэйла (15.12.2008)

----------


## Тарас

Модераторы, удалите пожалуйста пост #350. Ему здесь действительно не место.

----------


## Поляков

Иероглифами 金剛 (jīn gāng) китайцы обозначают ваджру



и Кинг-Конга 



а "Алмазную сутру" можно перевести как "Сутра Кинг-Конга".  :Smilie:

----------

Andrei Besedin (15.12.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (15.12.2008), Дмитрий Певко (19.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

Вроде не боян.

----------

Ozma (06.03.2010), Sesin (11.02.2009), Zom (18.12.2008), Бо (03.03.2009), Чиффа (24.01.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Интересные ники на баше:

http://bash.org.ru/quote/401661

Legba:
слух, не знаеш, куда убунту кидает установленные проги?
Samedi:
у меня такое чувство, что он их ровным слоем размазывает по всему диску  :Smilie:

----------

Этэйла (15.12.2008)

----------


## Этэйла

Саша Демченко мне оч понравилось, поржала от души IT happens....спасибо.

----------


## Galina

Опять же, хорошо забытое старое))) от liddha

- Тибетским хакерам удалось взломать сервер кармы, что привело к
освобождению 15 тысяч черных сис-админов.

- По просьбе буддистов в меню Word"a появится новая опция: "Выделить
ничего".

- В японском интернете появился поисковик Дзен-декс, помогающий
пользователям найти себя.

- В Гималаях обнаружен зависший программист-отшельник. Все попытки
перезапустить его оканчиваются неудачей из-за системной ошибки в 4-й чакре.

- Обладает ли Билл Гейтс природой Будды или просто владеет контрольным
пакетом акций? Отвечая на этот вопрос гуру, 12 монахов дзен-буддийского
монастыря получили просветление.

- В китайском интернете обнаружен древний html-манускрипт.

- Непальский гуру Принт Скрин создал свой сайт в интернете. Посмотреть его
можно, открыв trety_glaz.info.

- Для вас, веб-мастера: "Интернет для чайных церемоний".



http://rita-redsky.livejournal.com/41549.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.12.2008), Тарас (18.12.2008), Чиффа (24.01.2009), Этэйла (18.12.2008)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Лекция Международной академии каббалы... "О восприятии реальности"... Это не стёб... Вынос мозга...
http://skillopedia.ru/material.php?id=4410

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.02.2009), Sergey Neborsky (18.12.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.12.2008), Вова Л. (18.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> Печень с тревогой ожидала предстоящей пятницы.Почки волновались,что придётся много работать. Глотка разминалась. Нос чесался. Желудок готовился. Жопа переживала, что на неё найдут приключения. Ноги с Языком готовились заплетаться. Голова боялась заболеть, даже Сердце кровью обливалось. И только один Мозг радовался, что праздник не за горами


-)))

----------

Lara (19.12.2008), Пилигрим (22.12.2008), Этэйла (28.12.2008)

----------


## Galina

http://rita-redsky.livejournal.com/2008/12/18/

Буддисты шутят)))  

шутка от ясного солнышка dalcie  

Москва. После Поучений с одним стареньким Ринпоче был организован прощальный вечер в довольно фешенебельном месте. И там непонятным образом оказалось одно гламурное создание) Увидела она Ринпоче и подошла к нему отработанной походочкой)))  с бокалом вина, всё гламурная-прегламурная: броский мейк-ап, высоченные шпильки, красные ногти, все дела...)  И спрашивает: Ринпоче, я давно хочу спросить, а что означает "Ринпоче"?

Ринпоче пристально взглянул в её глаза и улыбнулся, - Ринпоче, - говорит, - означает "старый козёл", да ещё к тому же и урод))))

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.02.2009), Иван Ран (22.12.2008), Этэйла (28.12.2008)

----------


## Zom

> мощность ядерного взрыва равна 22030000000ккал что примерно соответствует 4,3 тысяч тонн копченой колбасы


-)

----------

Good (22.12.2008), Ho Shim (22.12.2008), Вова Л. (22.12.2008), Поляков (22.12.2008)

----------


## Good

Вот какое меню в тюрьме было:

----------


## Good

////

----------


## Сергей Муай

Набор в школу у-шу закончен

----------

Вова Л. (22.12.2008), Дмитрий Певко (25.12.2008), Сергей Волков (25.12.2008), Тацумоку (23.12.2008)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Креатив от Махатмы Антеро:

----------

Чиффа (22.01.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Про осадок и ложки, для Топпера.

- Рабинович, Вы у нас вчера были в гостях? 
- Был! 
- Так вот после Вашего ухода пропали серебряные ложки! 
- Но я их не брал, я порядочный человек! 
- Но ложки всё-таки пропали! Так что больше не приходите к нам в гости!...

На следующий день.

- Рабинович, ложки нашлись! 
- Так что, можно приходить в гости? 
- Э нет, ложечки-то нашлись, но осадок остался!

----------

Zom (21.01.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Анафема психотерапевтам.  :Big Grin:

----------

Ho Shim (21.01.2009), Zom (21.01.2009), Бо (03.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.01.2009), Тарас (24.01.2009), Чиффа (22.01.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Едет мужик в троллейбусе.. Хмурый. И думает: "Вокруг одно быдло, начальник - кретин, жена- стерва".
За спиной ангел-хранитель с блокнотом и ручкой. Записывает:
1. Вокруг - быдло;
2. Начальник - кретин;
3. Жена - стерва...
И в свою очередь думает : "Вроде это было уже? И зачем ему это все время? Но раз заказывает - надо исполнять..."

----------

Alexeiy (23.01.2009), Ho Shim (21.01.2009), Ollerus (27.03.2009), Won Soeng (21.01.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.01.2009), Вова Л. (21.01.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (21.01.2009), Поляков (21.01.2009), Сигизмунд (22.01.2009), Чиффа (22.01.2009)

----------


## Lara

Объяснение некоторых философских, религиозных и прочих течений на пальцах:

1. Платонизм. Я вспомнил! У меня есть пальцы!
2. Неоплатонизм. У меня есть пальцы! Но это вспомнил не я...
3. Атомизм. Пальцы есть, но только очень маленькие, и их очень много.
4. Циники. Пальцы есть. Но зачем?...
5. Стоицизм. Пальцы неизбежны.
6. Иудаизм. Мои пальцы - всем пальцам пальцы!
7. Зороастризм. Есть пальцы левые, есть пальцы правые, и их поровну.
8. Индуизм. Каждому пальцу - по карме!
9. Буддизм. Пальцы бренны - так на фиг они нужны?...
10. Конфуцианство. Пальцы. Просто пальцы.
11. Даосизм. От пальцев никуда не денешься.
12. Христианство. Пальцев пять, но ладонь-то одна!...
13. Христианская ересь. А пальцев-то не пять!...
14. Средневековая философия. Пальцы непостижимы.
15. Философия Возрождения. А пальцы-то есть!
16. Ислам. Нет пальцев кроме моих.
17. Сенсуализм. Если ударить по пальцам и будет больно, то они есть, а если не больно - то их нет.
18. Идеализм. Пальцы есть, потому что я думаю, что они есть.
19. Субъективный идеализм. Вот перестану думать о пальцах - и они исчезнут!
20. Агностицизм. Пальцы-то есть, но вот поди это докажи...
21. Материализм. Пальцы есть, потому-то я о них и думаю.
22. Диалектический материализм. Единство и борьба правых и левых пальцев.
23. Рационализм. Пальцы есть. Их не может не быть.
24. Скептицизм. Поди разберись в этих пальцах!
25. Детерминизм. Это смотря какие пальцы...
26. Просвещение. А что ты сделал для своих пальцев?!
27. Гегельянство. Пальцы есть!!! Но непонятно - как?!
28. Ницшеанство. Не стоит долго глядеть на свои пальцы, иначе однажды они взглянут на тебя.
29. Марксизм. Это как два пальца.
30. Марксизм-ленинизм. Это как два пальца об асфальт.
31. Иррационализм. А есть ли пальцы?...
32. Позитивизм. Пальцы пальцами, однако...
33. Экзистенциализм. Где-то у меня были пальцы...

----------


## Серж

Российский ВПК сворачивает свои программы по созданию оружия с элементами искусственного интеллекта – опытный образец «умной» бомбы так и не удалось выпихнуть из самолета.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.02.2009), Чиффа (24.01.2009)

----------


## Спокойный

Урок английского языка в деревенской школе.
Учительница: "Иванов, как будет по-английски дверь?"
Иванов: "Dwear"
Учительница: "What eto da!"

----------


## Шурик

Запись в милицейском протоколе: "Обнажал в публичном месте  свой мужской аспект  Будда-формы во всей  его полноте и  непосредственности".

 - Поздравляю, ваша дочь беременна!
 - Но как?! Ей же всего...
 - Значит, есть связь...

----------


## Шаман

Как? Вы не читали Пикассо?!

----------

Tiop (05.02.2009), Этэйла (04.02.2009)

----------


## Ydg

http://www.wrecker.newmail.ru/www/russia.htm

обнять и плакать!

----------

Galina (12.02.2009), Ozma (06.03.2010), Zom (12.02.2009), Вова Л. (10.02.2009), Евгения Горенко (11.02.2009), Сергей Волков (12.02.2009), Чиффа (12.02.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Битва за проект

----------


## Sesin

> Как? Вы не читали Пикассо?!


Пикассо и правда писал стихи. Недавно вышел сборник его стихов в переводе Миши Яснова.

----------


## Шаман

> Как? Вы не читали Пикассо?!


Нет, зато мы пели Цетерели!

----------

Шавырин (20.02.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Пикассо и правда писал стихи. Недавно вышел сборник его стихов в переводе Миши Яснова.


В интернете нашёл неплохие его цитаты, однако:
    *  Живописец рисует то, что продает, а художник - продает то, что рисует.
    * Компьютеры бесполезны. Они умеют только давать ответы.
    * Каждый ребенок - художник. Проблема в том, чтобы остаться художником, когда вырастешь.
    * Оставляй на завтра только то, что не жалко оставить недоделанным после твоей смерти.
    * Иметь успех опасно. Начинаешь копировать себя, а это ещё хуже, чем копировать других. Это ведет к бесплодию.
    * Дайте мне музей, и я его заполню.
    * Плохие художники копируют. Хорошие художники крадут.
    * Я не владею ни одной своей картиной потому, что оригинал Пикассо стоит несколько тысяч долларов - такую роскошь я не могу себе позволить.
    * Я не эволюционирую. Я живу.
    * Мне нравится жить бедно... но с кучей денег в кармане.
    * Юность не имеет возраста.
    * Хороший вкус - худший враг творчества.
    * Кто думает, что может, тот и может.
    * Искусство - это ложь, ведущая к правде.
    * Путь к юности продолжается всю жизнь.
    * Выпейте за меня, за мое здоровье. Вы же знаете, что мне нельзя больше пить (последние слова)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.02.2009), Galina (12.02.2009), Joy (10.12.2011), Neroli (12.02.2009), Zom (12.02.2009), Чиффа (12.02.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> В интернете нашёл неплохие его цитаты, однако:


* Все пытаются понять живопись. Почему они не пытаются понять пение птиц?

----------

Sesin (12.02.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy



----------

Ho Shim (13.02.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.02.2009), Zom (13.02.2009), Вова Л. (13.02.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> 


 :Big Grin: . Госпожа Жанна из Парижа и Сицилии (С) "Собачье сердце".

----------


## Alexeiy



----------

Zom (19.02.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

Есть и курсирующие вагоны: http://www.nevskiy.orthodoxy.ru/news...gon/vagon.html

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Неплохо -)
> А сейчас есть курсирующие ))?


"Шоб Вы не сомневались!" (с)

http://www.mospat.ru/archive/nr010182.htm

http://www.mospat.ru/archive/nr007112.htm

----------

Zom (20.02.2009)

----------


## Neroli

:Cool:

----------


## Yeshe

Баян конечно, но хороший  :Smilie: 

Японцы решили заменить безличные и бесполезные майкрософтовские сообщения об ошибках системы на поэтические, в стиле хокку. Вот что из этого получилось:

- Твой файл был так велик
И, должно быть, весьма полезен
Но его больше нет

- Сайт, который ты ищешь
Найти невозможно, но
Ведь не счесть других

- Хаос царит в системе
Подумай, раскайся и перезагрузись
Порядок должен вернуться

- Программа закрывается:
Закрой все, над чем ты работал
Ты запросил слишком много

- Windows NT упала
я - Синий Экран Смерти
Никто не услышит твоих воплей

- Вчера оно работало
А сегодня нет
Это - Windows...

- Белые точки прошли по экрану
все стихло... как красиво сгорают
Эти тысячедолларовые мониторы!

- Ты искал и потерял все
И остался с наличием отсутствия
Файл "Мой Рассказ" не найден

- Дао, который ты слышишь -
Не истинный Дао, пока не установлена
Свежая версия проигрывателя

- Успокойся
Твой гнев немногого стоит
Сеть упала

- Зависание превращает
Твой дорогущий компьютер
В простой камень

- Три вещи вечны:
Смерть, налоги и потеря данных
Догадайся, что случилось

- Ты вступаешь в реку
Но река не остается прежней...
Этой web-страницы здесь уже нет

- Памяти не хватает...
Мы хотим обнять небо
Но никогда не сможем

- Набей заново документ
Который ты ищешь...
Он, увы, был затёрт

- Серьезная ошибка...
Все ярлыки пропали...
Экран... память... все пусто...

----------

Secundus (05.03.2009), ullu (27.02.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.02.2009), Ашока (21.02.2009)

----------


## Lara

Учеными открыт новый вид рыб - рыба-падла. Не ловится и все тут...

----------


## Аминадав

http://en.dhammakaya.org/

Реклама тайского центра медитации нетрадиционной школы Дхаммакая.




> Открыто для всех! Единственное требование - объективное внутреннее наблюдение с открытым умом. Это научно.
> Во время прошлогоднего ретрита:
> 100% достигли внутреннего спокойствия
> 50% вознеслись до Дхаммакаи во время медитации
> 25% смогли посетить Нирвану, Небеса и Ад во время медитации

----------

Alert (24.02.2009), Dorje Dugarov (24.02.2009), Вова Л. (24.02.2009), Чиффа (26.02.2009)

----------


## Буль

http://www-over.ru/  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (26.02.2009), Вова Л. (26.02.2009), Спокойный (26.02.2009), Чиффа (27.02.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Власти Таиланда задержали Анну Седокову за нескромное поведение в буддистском храме.

Певица летала в экзотическую страну впервые и не была знакома с ее традициями. Неприятный случай произошел во время экскурсии в Храме лежащего Будды. Седокова направилась к знаменитой статуе и поцеловала ее. Украинку тут же задержали охранники храма и передали местным властям.

Как позже выяснилось, Анну дезинформировал гид – он советовал артистке приложиться губами к статуе Лежащего Будды, которая является главной святыней храма. По утверждению гида, существует легенда, что человек, который поцелует статую обретает высшее счастье в любовных делах.

Лишь в полицейском участке Анне объяснили, что любое прикосновение к изображению Будды считается преступлением против государства и сурово карается, передает E-Motion.

- Поездка, конечно, вышла нескучной, но в следующий раз, отправляясь в незнакомую страну, я обязательно ознакомлюсь со всеми ее особенностями, чтобы не стать объектом для насмешек. Но о своем поступке все равно не жалею – теперь вот жду чуда, - улыбаясь, заявила певица.

После разъяснения ситуации, Седокова отделалась легким испугом и крупным штрафом.

Комсомольская правда - Украина

----------


## Александр С



----------

Andrei Besedin (01.03.2009), Joy (10.12.2011), Ашока (03.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (02.03.2009), Иван Петров (11.03.2010), куру хунг (03.03.2009), Сергей А (06.03.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Взял отсюда: http://antimil.livejournal.com/273855.html

----------

Aion (02.03.2009), Alexeiy (02.03.2009), Pema Sonam (03.03.2009), Schwejk (05.03.2009), Secundus (05.03.2009), sidhi (30.03.2009), Буль (03.03.2009), Поляков (02.03.2009), Чиффа (02.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb7cgwsoXAM
Молицо, постицо, слушать радио "Радонеж" - в свете "Звёздных войн".

----------


## Бо

Китайское правительство законодательно запретило Далай-ламе воплощаться в Китае. После Его смерти Компартией Китая было создано специальное подразделение бойцов духовного фронта, которые должны были воплотить постановление правительства в жизнь. Бойцы медитировали месяц, вышли в мир рупа-дхату, достигли Врат, через которых всё живое устремляется к рождению, и залегли в ближайших кустах с винтовками наизготовку.
Оглянувшись, они увидели, что лежат плечом к плечу с американскими военными.
– Хай! – окликнули их американцы. – Что вы тут делаете, ребята?
– Мы ожидаем Далай-ламу, чтобы помешать ему воплотиться в Китае. Он совершенно не нужен нашей стране. А вы?
– О, у нас схожая миссия! Мы ожидаем Иисуса Христа, чтобы помешать ему воплотиться в Америке. Он также абсолютно не нужен нашей стране!

----------

Илия (05.03.2009), Чиффа (03.03.2009)

----------


## Бо

Сколько дзэн-буддистов нужно, чтобы поменять перегоревшую лампочку?
Трое: один - чтобы поменять её, второй - чтобы не поменять её и третий - чтобы и поменять, и не поменять её.

----------

Secundus (05.03.2009), Александр С (07.03.2009), Чиффа (03.03.2009), Шавырин (03.03.2009)

----------


## Бо

Три монаха собрались практиковать вместе. Они сели на берегу озера и погрузились в созерцание. Вдруг один говорит: "Я ведь забыл свою подстилку", встает и переходит прямо по воде на другой берег озера.
После того, как он вернулся, второй монах говорит: "Мне же надо повесить сушиться накидку", и тоже спокойно идет по воде и возвращается обратно.
Третий монах внимательно наблюдает за первыми двумя и громко заявляет: "Вы, наверное, считаете себя необыкновенными мастерами? Я могу делать что угодно не хуже вас!", кидается к воде, чтобы по ней пойти, и с плеском глубоко падает.
Не отступая, он снова и снова выбирается из воды и громко плюхается в нее. Не обращая внимание на ручьями стекающую с него воду, он старается сосредоточиться, но это не помогает.
Через некоторое время первый монах, увлеченно за этим наблюдая, говорит второму: "Слушай, может, покажем ему, по каким камням ступать?"

----------


## Поляков



----------

Ho Shim (05.03.2009), Homer (06.03.2009), Neroli (03.03.2009), Raudex (06.03.2009), Schwejk (05.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.03.2009), Александр С (07.03.2009), Бо (03.03.2009), Евгения Горенко (03.03.2009), Иван Петров (11.03.2010), Иилья (07.03.2009), Шаман (04.03.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

"Роботоподобное сидение в медитации, которое не только иссушало мозг, но и опустошало карманы" (с)

----------

Tiop (04.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (04.03.2009), Шавырин (04.03.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Три монаха собрались практиковать вместе. Они сели на берегу озера и погрузились в созерцание.


Предупреждение для дзенствующих

----------


## Шавырин

Реальный случай.
В д/с у дочери,няничка(с бодуна,видать) убирая кружки с соком со столов.В недоумении:-"Дети,а вы почему не опохмеляетесь?"

----------


## Чиффа

Еще про лампочку. !!!!! неполиткорректная статья!!!!!!
http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/%...87%D0%BA%D1%83

----------

Бо (07.03.2009), Шавырин (06.03.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

И еще, оттуда же.

Товарищ Гаутама. Материал из Абсурдопедии

Буддизм. Материал из Абсурдопедии

----------

Чиффа (08.03.2009)

----------


## Александр С



----------

Echo (08.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

ОАО "СамараЭнерго" вчера подало иск на ортодоксальных христиан. 
Они не верят в электричество и не хотят за него платить.

----------

Ашока (08.03.2009), Чиффа (09.03.2009), Шавырин (08.03.2009)

----------


## Бо

Насчёт христиан и света.

----------

Чиффа (09.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Земля.2101 год.В ночном небе начинается какая-то глобальная свистопляска:одни звёзды гаснут,другие зажигаются,все начинают двигаться...Люди в панике. Через некоторое время на небе выкладывается надпись из звезд:
"КТО ВЫ?"
Люди собирают все свои спутники,все самолёты и вертолёты,все прожектора,все лазерные установки,вообще всё,что светится,и выстраивают ответную надпись:
"МЫ ЗЕМЛЯНЕ!"
 Проходит несколько дней. Все в напряжении ждут. Наконец на небе опять начинается свистопляска,и появляется новая надпись:
"ЗЕМЛЯНЕ,НЕ МЕШАЙТЕ,НЕ ВАС СПРАШИВАЕМ!"
(из отрывного календаря 2009г)

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.03.2009), Secundus (12.03.2009), Tiop (11.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.03.2009), Александр С (12.03.2009), Бо (21.03.2009), Николай Г. (13.03.2009), Поляков (11.03.2009)

----------


## Буль

*Газета Верховной Рады рассказала об украинском происхождении Будды*

Официальное издание Верховной Рады "Голос Украины" опубликовало статью, в которой украинский ученый Валерий Бебик доказывает, что Будда имел украинские корни. По мнению ученого, Будда принадлежал к скифскому/сакскому народу будинов, проживавшему во ІІ-І тысячелетиях до нашей эры на территории "Древней Украины".

"Имя этого народа сохранилось в названиях населенных пунктов Середина-Буда (Сумщина), Буда (Черниговщина)", - пишет ученый. По его словам, потомки будинов до сих пор проживают на территории Сумской и Черниговской областей, а также близлежащих к ним белорусских и российских земель.

Как отмечает информагентство "Новый регион", это не первый подобный материал Бебика, опубликованный в газете "Голос Украины". Ранее, в частности, он утверждал, что Иисус Христос по происхождению тоже был украинцем.

По данным историков, Сиддхартха Гаутама (Будда), живший в VII-VI веках до нашей эры, происходил из знатного индийского рода - его отец был царем в Магадхе. В переводе с санскрита "будда" означает "пробудившийся". 

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/03/12/ukr/_Printed.htm

_Саме тому й має правдоподібний вигляд версія, що Будда належав до скіфського/сакського народу будинів, який проживав у ІІ—І тисячоліттях до н. е. (за Геродотом) на території Стародавньої України. Ім’я цього народу збереглося у назвах населених пунктів Середина-Буда (Сумщина), Буда (Чернігівщина) і т. ін._

http://www.golos.com.ua/article/1236697664.html

----------

AlekseyE (13.03.2009), Tiop (13.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (15.03.2009), Денис (13.03.2009), Чиффа (13.03.2009)

----------


## Николай Г.

Чёрная собака говорит белой собаке: 
- Эй, белый! Если слухи правдивы, то белые собаки после смерти рождаются людьми. Я бы хотел быть на твоём месте: будучи человеком, я бы мог есть ножом и вилкой и ходить на двух ногах, это было бы прекрасно! Кто даст мне гарантию, что я, будучи чёрной собакой, вообще когда-нибудь приду на свет человеком?. 
Тут белый говорит со слезами в голосе: 
- Все говорят так, и я действительно думаю, что в следующий раз приду на свет человеком. Есть только одна вещь, которая меня беспокоит... 
- И что это?»  
- Я не знаю, будет ли у меня, когда я буду человеком, достаточно говна поесть, чтобы пережить собачьи дни. 
Мир собаки отличается от мира человека. Если собака не поест говно во время собачьих дней, то у неё случится тепловой удар. Но какой человек стал бы его есть? 
Это имел в виду Нисиари Дзэндзи, когда он сказал, что объяснить Буддадхарму заурядному человеку также тяжело, как заинтересовать младенца порнографией.

из собрания лекций Кодо Соваки "Дзен - самое большое вранье всех времен и народов"

----------

Шавырин (15.03.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Вот:

----------

Neroli (13.03.2009), Евгения Горенко (13.03.2009), Чиффа (14.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Грамотно записанная больная фантазия становится красивой сказкой.

----------

Шавырин (15.03.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Интересная статистика...

----------


## Lara

- Ешь рулет с черникой, зрение будет 100%!
- Лучше ешь с грибами, будет 150%!
- Это как?
- Будешь видеть то, чего нет.

----------

Александр С (16.03.2009), Чиффа (14.03.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Жириновский в "Самом слабом звене" - обалдеть! вынос мозга !  :Smilie: 

http://perly.ru/2008/02/19/zhirinovs...aboe-zvenoort/

----------


## Шавырин

Учёным удалось разгадать загадку долголетия ежей!
Оказалось: ни какой загадки нет, да и живут они недолго.

----------

Марица (22.03.2009), Чиффа (16.03.2009)

----------


## GROM

вот

----------

Александр С (17.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.03.2009), Марица (22.03.2009), Оскольд (18.03.2009), Поляков (16.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (18.03.2009), Чиффа (16.03.2009), Этэйла (17.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Приходит еврей в синагогу, и говорит: 
- Ребе, можешь попросить у господа, чтобы земля стала плоской, и стояла на трех китах?
- Можно. Сто шекелей и все будет сделано. Только зачем тебе это?
- Да, вот нужно уже навигационную систему ГлоНас запускать, а она только  в таком режиме работает.

----------

Schwejk (17.03.2009), Марица (22.03.2009), Поляков (17.03.2009), Сауди (29.01.2010), Шавырин (16.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

...Дьявол вдруг оторвался от монитора и треснул себя копытом по лбу. Рога завибрировали, пошел низкий гул.
— Какой же я идиот!
Дрессированная секретарша-суккуб схватила блокнот и ручку.
— Брось, — сказал ей Дьявол. — Никакой новой каверзы не будет. Уже поздно.
Суккуб преданно смотрела на босса.
— Ты ЖЖ читаешь? — спросил он.
— Иногда, мой господин.
— Так вот... Три тысячи лет назад я обязан был это придумать. Обязан, понимаешь?
— Что именно, мой господин?
— Комментарии! Просто и изящно, я меня побери, комментарии!
Он захихикал.
— Ты только представь, две скрижали с заповедями — и пара триллионов скрижалей со ср***м в комментах...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.03.2009), Schwejk (17.03.2009), Won Soeng (17.03.2009), Александр С (17.03.2009), Иван Петров (11.03.2010), Илия (17.03.2009), Марица (22.03.2009), Судхана (20.03.2009), Чиффа (17.03.2009), Шавырин (17.03.2009)

----------


## Sesin

В оригинале анекдот немного другой, но в новом виде он наиболее актуален.
Итак, гуляли как-то Индус, Равин и теоретик-буддист с БФ  :Smilie: 
Вдруг - дождь. Спасаясь от ливня, они постучались в дом к фермеру. Тот их с удовольствием приютил, но сказал, что место есть только для двоих и кому-то придется пойти ночевать в хлев. 
- Я пойду, - сказал Индус. Он ушел, но вскоре в дверь постучали. Это был Индус. Он сказал:
- В хлеву корова. Это священное животное, и я не буду спать с ней под одной крышей.
Тогда пошел Равин.  Вскоре снова раздался стук в дверь. За ней, естественно, стоял Равин. Он сказал:
- В хлеву свинья. Я не могу спать с ней под одной крышей.
Тогда в хлев пошел теоретик-буддист с БФ.
Вскоре раздался стук в дверь. Это были корова и свинья. 
 :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (18.03.2009), Caddy (01.10.2009), Good (17.03.2009), Makc (22.03.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.03.2009), Schwejk (17.03.2009), Secundus (26.03.2009), Бо (21.03.2009), Илия (17.03.2009), Марица (22.03.2009), Поляков (17.03.2009), Сауди (29.01.2010), Чиффа (17.03.2009), Шавырин (17.03.2009), Этэйла (17.03.2009)

----------


## Good

Встречаются два дворника. Один пристально всматриваясь в лицо другого, спрашивает:
А вы в каком банке работали?

----------

Чиффа (17.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Гробовщик - вдове:
- Рога отпиливать или гроб удлинить?

- А вот моя жена прекрасно готовит, и голова у неё никогда не болит, и
  футбол она со мной любит смотреть, и на рыбалку...
- У вас, у голубых, всё не как у людей!

Сидит бабушка, смотрит телевизор и плачет. Заходят внуки и спрашивают:
- Бабушка, ты чего плачешь?
- Хочу жить в Беларусии.
- Тат ты и так живёшь в Беларусии.
- Хочу жить в той Беларусии, что по телевизору показывают.

----------

GROM (23.03.2009), Илия (18.03.2009), Марица (22.03.2009), Чиффа (17.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Пожар в Техасе, в школе:
- Кидай мне детей, я их буду ловить! - крикнул один пожарный другому.
- Ок.
*через несколько минут*
- Ты что негров не ловишь?
- А, блин...я думал ты горелых кидаешь!

----------

Чиффа (17.03.2009)

----------


## Оскольд

мысли начинающего тхеравадина: "Жизнь гавно -уйду в ниббану"
мечты начинающего дзеника: "буду сидеть пока не просветлею"

страшный сон дзогченца: включаешь вэб-трансляцию и слышиш - "А теперь с вступительным словом выступит патриарх московский и всея Руси Алексий Второй

После некоторых тем в разделе "Дзогчен" хочется сказать:"АААААААААААА"

----------


## Alexeiy



----------

Tiop (18.03.2009), Александр С (22.03.2009), Николай Г. (20.03.2009), Поляков (18.03.2009), Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Из космоса можно увидеть все: даже кокарду на фуражке "гаишника", затаившегося за поворотом, - жалко кирпич уронить нельзя!..

----------


## Сергей Муай

Вроде как возвращение блудного сына.....

----------

Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Сталин:-" Таварищь Жюков, Вас эщё нэ растрэляли?"
Жуков:-"Нет! Таварищ Сталин!"
Сталин:-"Тагэда даитэ мнэ закурить"

----------

Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Боксёр сверхлёгкой весовой категории оказался в нокауте, пропустив коварный удар в бою с тенью.

- Майкл Джексон собирается в прощальное турне!
- И Алла Пугачева – тоже!
- Одновременно?
- Ну, надо же когда-то остановить прощальное турне Кобзона!

----------

Поляков (18.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Американский аналог "Минуты славы". Совершенно гениальное исполнение спиричуэла Go Down Moses: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqzF3YL8laM

----------


## Tiop

Прикольно  :Smilie:  Парень как-будто не понял, что не так вообще ...  :Smilie: 

Только, мне кажется, это не аналог "минуты славы", а аналог предварительных прослушиваний на "фабрике" и т.п.  :Smilie: 

Вот ещё два крайне забавных выступления:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIx0h...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XBz5...eature=related

----------


## Шавырин

Ортодоксальный еврей спрашивает хасида:-"Скажите,почему Вы,вдруг,решили что с вашим ребе говорит Всевышний? Может он обычный обманщик?"
Хасид:-" А,что, Вi думаете будь-то Бог будет разговаривать с обманщиком?"

----------

Марица (22.03.2009)

----------


## Судхана

Приметы.Кладезь народной мудрости:

1.Если третий день не хочется работать,значит,сегодня среда.

2.Если вы проснулись утром и вам не надо вставать,значит,вы спали стоя.

3.Если выпил хорошо,значит,утром плохо.Если утром хорошо,значит,выпил плохо.

4.Если едете в автомобиле и вас сильно ударили - выйдите и посмотрите: если ударило сзади - к прибавлению денег,а если спереди - к убавлению.

 5.Если голова болит - значит,она есть.

6.Если муж открывает жене дверь машины,то это либо новая машина,либо новая жена.

7.Ежели дети идут в школу нарядные и несут цветы,то скоро придётся копать картошку.

8.Если выходя из помещения,зацепитесь за ручку двери,то обязательно туда вернётесь.

9.Если вокруг солнца появились круги - пора проветрить комнату и вымыть окна.

10.Низколетящие голуби над головой - к стирке.

11.Если вы тихо материтесь,значит,у вас простужено горло.

12.Кто ищет,тот что-то знает.

13.Детская мудрость: если мама смеётся над остротами папы,значит,в доме гости.

14.Если вы смахиваете со стола крошки на пол рукой - к ссоре с женой.

15.Если женщина вас обманывает,значит,вы ей небезразличны.

16.Если лошадь говорит тебе,что ты сумашедший,то так оно и есть.

17.Путь к холодильнику женщины лежит через её сердце.

18.Если девушка в ночь с 6 на 7 июля увидела в воде лицо своего суженого,значит,в ночь с 5 на 6 июля её суженый неудачно нырнул.

----------

AlekseyE (22.03.2009), Good (22.03.2009), Буль (21.03.2009), Вова Л. (23.03.2009), Марица (22.03.2009), Оскольд (21.03.2009), Чиффа (21.03.2009), Юрий К. (25.03.2009)

----------


## Бо

Что за ужасные фабрики звёзд, даже ничуть не весело, вот, радуйтесь настоящим талантам http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcEo5H97CLM

----------

Schwejk (26.03.2009), Tiop (22.03.2009), Won Soeng (22.03.2009), Марица (22.03.2009)

----------


## Good

Любовь - это забота, поэтому все мужики такие озабоченные.

- Знаете ли вы, как водители фур называют велосипедистов?
- Как?
- Хрустики!

Говорят, что в Москве осталось всего 10 процентов коренных москвичей.
Понаоставались тут!

Обрезание - это редактирование произведений Господа Бога.

Мой папа говорит, что всегда приятнее дать, чем получить.
- Он у тебя, наверное, священник?
- Нет, боксер!

Блондинка участвует в конкурсе с призом в 1 млн. евро.
Ей задают такие вопросы:
1) Сколько длилась столетняя война?
а) 116 б) 99 в) 100 г) 150 Блондинка пропускает вопрос 2) В какой стране изобрели панамы?
а) Бразилия б) Чили в) Панама г) Эквадор Блондинка просит помощи у студентов Университета 3) В каком месяце отмечается Октябрьская революция?
а) Январь б) Сентябрь с) Октябрь д) Ноябрь Блондинка просит помощь у зала.
4) Как зовут короля Георга 6-го?
а) Альберт б) Георг с) Мануэль Блондинка достает гадальные карты.
5) От какого животного происходит название Канарских островов?
а) Канарейка б) Кенгуру с) Тюлень г) Крыса Блондинка выходит из игры.
Если ты считаешь себя умным (-ой) и посмеялся (-ась) над блондинкой, то почитай правильные ответы:
1) Столетняя война длилась 116 лет с 1337 по 1453 год.
2) Панамы изобрели в Эквадоре.
3) Октябрьская революция отмечается в ноябре.
4) Имя короля Георга - Альберт. Он поменял его в 1936 году.
5) Название Канарских островов происходит от тюленя. Латинское название островов Insukаriа Саnаriа означает остров тюленей.

Мужчина с утонченным вкусом ищет девушку 92,34 х 61,71 х 93,45.
Не зануда.

Если мужчина хороший, то не важно, какого цвета у него Бентли...

- Федеральная миграционная служба в подвале дачи Дарьи Донцовой обнаружила сто пятьдесят вьетнамских писателей-нелегалов.

----------

Won Soeng (22.03.2009), Илия (23.03.2009), Марица (22.03.2009), Оскольд (22.03.2009), Чиффа (22.03.2009), Шавырин (22.03.2009), Юрий К. (25.03.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Что за ужасные фабрики звёзд, даже ничуть не весело, вот, радуйтесь настоящим талантам http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcEo5H97CLM


Класс!

----------


## Lara

Указ: Переименовать колхоз «Ленинским путём» в «Пути господни неисповедимы».

Самый страшный фильм ужасов транслирует утром зеркало.

Учёные выяснили, что Венера Милосская была первым тренажёром для полиции - древнегреческие полицейские тренировались на нём заламывать преступникам руки.

По тщательно просчитанному прогнозу "Форбс", абсолютно ничего не потеряют от кризиса страны, где население до начала кризиса ходило голым.

Трибуны победно скандировали "Кличко, Кличко!" И только один наманикюренный мужик в боа восторженно кричал "ГОМЕС!!!!"

----------

Шавырин (23.03.2009)

----------


## Бо

А как вам ну очень буддистский рекламный ролик? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKvlDGF1vEE

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.03.2009), Schwejk (26.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (25.03.2009), Иван Петров (11.03.2010), Поляков (25.03.2009), Сергей А (06.03.2010), Юрий К. (25.03.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Если Господь не уничтожит Амстердам и Лас-Вегас, то ему следует извиниться перед Содомом и Гоморрой.  :Big Grin:

----------

Ho Shim (25.03.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.03.2009), Вова Л. (25.03.2009), Оскольд (25.03.2009), Юрий К. (25.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Учебное пособие для неплательщиков алиментов «Отцовский инстинкт – как
победить в себе животное».

- Давай выпьем!
- Не хочу!
- Ну хоть по чуть-чуть!
- Не могу, я за рулём!
- Ну хотя бы для запаха!

- Правда ли, что результаты IQ-теста учитываются при приёме на работу?
- Правда. Тех, у кого IQ выше, чем у начальника – не берут.

- Слыхал, боярин, Митька Косой вернулся,
- Окстись, Фёдор! Его ж три года назад на кол посадили!
- Ну и что! Отсидел и вернулся!

----------

Оскольд (25.03.2009)

----------


## Оскольд

Одесса начала 90-х, магазин концтоваров.
Заходит покупатель и обращается к продавцу:

-Здравствуйте, мне нужен ватман.
-Знаете...В данный момент Ватмана нет, он уехал...
-Нет, Вы не понимаете. Мне нужен ватман для кульмана.
-Ну вот и передайте Кульману, что Ватман уехал!
-Да поймите же, я дизайнер!
-Нууу, что Вы мне это говорите, я вижу что Вы не Иванов...

----------


## Шаман

Прибалтийские ученые установили ,что больше всего витаминов находится в аптеке...

----------

Илия (26.03.2009), Оскольд (25.03.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Сидят у камина Шеpлок Холмс и Миссис Хадсон. Шеpлок Холмс говоpит:
- Миссис Хадсон, подайте, пожалуйста, бpенди!
- Бог подаст.
- Бога нет, миссис Хадсон!
- Бог есть, мистеp Холмс!
- Бога нет!
- Hет Бога - нет бpенди!!!

----------

Secundus (03.04.2009), Zom (31.03.2009), Буль (26.03.2009), Илия (27.03.2009), Судхана (26.03.2009)

----------


## Оскольд

> Прибалтийские ученые установили ,что больше всего витаминов находится в аптеке...


Это типа как "лозунг" литовских националистов:
"Кейп даук жманю ня жино литуе калбо"-"Как много людей не знают еще литовского языка")))




> Сидят у камина Шеpлок Холмс и Миссис Хадсон. Шеpлок Холмс говоpит:
> - Миссис Хадсон, подайте, пожалуйста, бpенди!
> - Бог подаст.
> - Бога нет, миссис Хадсон!
> - Бог есть, мистеp Холмс!
> - Бога нет!
> - Hет Бога - нет бpенди!!!


В свете последних бесед о Ниббане... Лозунг [некоторых] буддистов:

"Есть человек(атма) -есть проблемы(дукха), нет человека(анатма)-нет проблемы(дукха-ниродха)"

По мимо прочего этот лозунг хорошо вписывется в "это\то обусловленность"(если есть это есть и то, нет этого нет и того)...
))))))

----------

Чиффа (26.03.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Женщина у психоаналитика:
- Доктор, у меня проблема! Любое свидание заканчивается постелью! Я просто не могу отказать! А потом я чувствую себя такой дурой и шлюхой, и это меня ужасно гнетёт!
Доктор:
- Хорошо, сейчас я введу вас в транс, а когда вы выйдете из него, вы будете в состоянии отказать...
- Вот еще:"отказать"! Сделайте, чтоб я не чувствовала себя дурой и шлюхой!

----------

Tiop (26.03.2009), Иван Петров (11.03.2010), Сергей Муай (26.03.2009), Шавырин (26.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Маленький крокодильчик спрашивает:
- Папа, а у меня когда-нибудь будет много денег?
- Будет, сынок.
- Папа, а когда?
- Когда станешь кошельком.

- Что общего между риэлтором, ритейлером и ротвейлером?
- Палец в рот не клади: откусит.
- А в чем разница?
- Ротвейлер - выплюнет.

Мужик останавливает такси, садится, смотрит, а рядом с водителем лежит
обыкновенная подушка. Мужику интересно стало для чего, ну и спрашивает:
- Вы, наверное, подушку возите, чтобы отдыхать после смены?
- Нет. Это подушка безопасности.
- Что, помогает при аварии?
- В аварию не попадал, не знаю, но от хулиганов и бандитов защищает.
- А, вы ей прикрываетесь?
- Не. У меня там гиря зашита.

От жажды истины ещё никто не умирал, но многие умерли от перепития.

Единственный мужчина, который не может работать без женщин - это гинеколог.

----------

Иван Петров (11.03.2010), Шавырин (26.03.2009)

----------


## Поляков

- Скажите, батюшка, а почему в католической церкви хор поет 
под клавесин, орган или фисгармонию, а у нас, православных - 
без аккомпанемента? 
- Дело в том, сын мой, что настоящий талант не пропьешь. А вот 
фисгармонию...

----------

Дмитрий Певко (27.03.2009), Илия (27.03.2009), Оскольд (26.03.2009), Сергей Муай (26.03.2009), Шавырин (26.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Стоит ёжик у речки,любуется в отражение:"Я сильный."
Сзади подходит медведь,пинает ежа.
На другом берегу,ёж отряхиваясь:" Да,я сильный. Но лёгкий."

----------

Lara (26.03.2009), Оскольд (26.03.2009)

----------


## Судхана

Главный герой 2008 года - Финансовый Кризис:
-Зравствуйте,дорогие.10 лет не видились.Соскучились,расслабились?
250 рублей за чашку кофе платить стали?
Жигули не машина?
Чайный пакетик по одному разу завариваем?
Я как узнал сразу пришёл.


Власти Египта и Турции потребовали,чтобы российские туристы фотографировались на загран.паспорт пьяными.


Социологи установили,что подняв с ковра нитку,которую не смог всосать пылесос,двое из трёх мужчин бросают её обратно,чтобы дать пылесосу ещё шанс.


Два состояния чистоты в России:
1.Вся грязь замёрзла
2.Вся грязь подсохла.


Разговаривают две акулы.Одна спрашивает:
-Ты как на человека охотишься?
-Вижу пловца.Делаю вокруг него вначале большой круг,следом маленький.А потом беру.
- А нельзя начинать сразу с маленького круга?
- Можно.Но тогда придётся его с говном есть.

----------

Good (27.03.2009), Илия (27.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

-Алло,девушка,это Смольный?
-Да.
-А у вас пиво есть?
-Нет.
-А где есть?
-В Зимнем.
-Урааа!!!

----------


## Судхана

"Диссидент".
Анекдот из семидесятых:

Выхожу я,значит,из тюрьмы,смотрю - венки несут.
Спрашиваю:
- Кого хороните?
Мне отвечают:
- Члена правительства!
Я говорю:
- Ха! Да столько венков хватит,чтобы всё правительство похоронить ...
Выхожу из тюрьмы.Устроился на работу.
У меня как-то спрашивают:
- А почему вы не были на последнем открытом партсобрании?
Я отвечаю:
- Извините,пожалуйста,если б я знал,что оно последнее,я обязательно бы пришёл ...
Выхожу из тюрьмы.
Пришёл домой и повесил на стенку фотографии.Слева Брежнева,справа Косыгина,а посредине свою.
Ко мне приходят и говорят:
- Уберите эту обезьяну!
Я спрашиваю:
- Какую,правую или левую?
Больше из тюрьмы я не выходил.

----------

Бо (27.03.2009), Илия (27.03.2009), Чиффа (27.03.2009), Шавырин (26.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Шваpцнеггеp лежит с любовницей. Звонок в двеpь. Она:
- Мyж!!!
- Где тyт y тебя запасной выход?
- Hетy!
- Тогда где ты хочешь, чтобы он y тебя был?

----------


## Поляков

Некий подвижник шел по пустыне и вдруг заметил, что навстречу ему идет лев. Предчувствуя неминуемую гибель, монах взмолился: 
— Господи, сделай так, чтобы лев этот стал православным. 
И чудо свершилось — лев встал на задние лапы, передние воздел к небу и человеческим голосом произнес молитву, которую православные читают перед вкушением пищи: 
— Очи всех на Тя, Господи, уповают, и Ты даеши им пищу во благовремении...

----------

AlekseyE (30.03.2009), Tiop (27.03.2009), Бо (27.03.2009), Иван Ран (27.03.2009), Илия (27.03.2009), Сергей Муай (27.03.2009), Чиффа (27.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Вчера в тёмном переулке нашего города группа нападавших бандитов была зверски замучена чемпионом Европы по дартсу.

Блондинка прибегает к доктору:
Б: - Доктор, помогите! Меня укусил шмель!
Д: - Ничего, щас намажем мазью...
Б: - Но как вы его поймаете? Шмель, наверное, уже далеко улетел!
Д: - Да нет же, намажу то место, где он вас укусил.
Б: - Ааааа. Это было в парке, на скамейке под деревом.
Д: - Вот идиотка! Я помажу вам ту часть тела, куда вас укусил шмель, и
всё пройдёт.
Б: - Ну так бы и сказали, доктор! Шмель укусил меня в палец. Боже, как
это больно!
Д (бьёт себя кулаком по лбу): - Какой именно?!?
Б: (невинно): - Откуда я знаю? По мне так все шмели одинаковые...

2050-ый год.
- Деда, а ты помнишь медведевский кризис?
- Конечно, внучек.
- А правда, что Абрамович тогда разорился и торговал на рынке пирожками?
- Правда, внучек.
- А как же он снова стал миллиардером?
- Он брал по десятке с тех, кто приходил на это посмотреть.

----------

Сергей Муай (27.03.2009), Чиффа (27.03.2009)

----------


## sidhi



----------

Zom (31.03.2009), Шавырин (30.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Я вчера по квартире тараканов ловил. Троих пришлось отпустить.
- Почему?
- У них документы оказались в порядке.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Други! всех с наступающим 1 апреля http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=33180

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.04.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Штирлиц шел по лесу. Вдруг видит - дерево. На ветке сидит Карлос и занимается неделанием.

- Однако, не попасть бы под его неделание,- тревожно подумал Штирлиц.

----------

Николай Г. (01.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

РПЦ предложила ввести в Рунете цензуру, сославшись на пример Китая. В ответ рунетчики предложили РПЦ перейти в буддизм, также сославшись на пример Китая.

Трудно отыграть деньги у автомата, особенно, если это автомат Калашникова.

----------

Манечка (08.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Штирлиц шел по лесу. Вдруг видит - дерево. На ветке сидит Карлос и занимается неделанием.
> 
> - Однако, не попасть бы под его неделание,- тревожно подумал Штирлиц.


 :EEK!: Тут любой бы всполошился




> Карлос (Ильич Рамирос Санчес) оставил мрачный след в современной истории, организовав в 70-е годы серию терактов, жертвами которых стали как минимум 80 человек. Он тесно сотрудничал с радикальным арабскими, в том числе палестинскими, группировками. Самой громкой операцией Карлоса был захват его группой в 1975 году участников совещания ОПЕК в Вене.

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (30.04.2009), Чиффа (01.04.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

Не унывай! С праздником!
http://www.groke.ru/images/psix.swf

----------


## Good

Больной оптимист пользуется дешевыми лекарствами, потому что думает, что
они все равно помогут. 
Больной пессимист пользуется дешевыми лекарствами, потому что думает,
что дорогие тоже не помогут.

- А вот корова Герасима! 
- Почему? 
- Она все время укоряет его: - МУ-МУ!

Паломники со всей страны дважды в год стекаются в медкомиссию военкомата
N 35 - каждую весну и осень здесь происходит чудо массового выздоровления.

У меня подруга - проводница... 
Это ужас! Приходится всю ночь кровать раскачивать. Только прекращаешь - она встаёт и туалет на ключ запирает...

Уставший отец семейства возвратился домой после ночной рабочей смены. 
Дома куча детей, которые требуют поиграть с ними. 
- Хорошо, давайте играть в мавзолей, где я буду Лениным, а вы - часовыми.

Волки выбирают вожака, овцы выбирают пастуха. А потом начинается спор, 
у кого легитимней демократия.

Стабилизационный фонд России это наше прекрасное завтра, в котором
кто-то живет прямо сегодня. 

В приемной Владимира Путина. 
- Секундочку. Командующего морским флотом ко мне! Сегодня потери во флоте были? 
- Никак нет! 
- Алло, Джордж? А-4, мимо...

Заметил. Чем больше ТВ каналов, тем больше нечего смотреть.

Лето. Вечер. Автобусная остановка. Стоит мужик, в сетке большой арбуз держит. Рядом стоят девчонки лет 16-17. Хихи- кают. И тут одна из них поворачивается к мужику и говорит: 
- Дядя, угости арбузом! 
Мужик не растерялся: 
- Кусай!

Слишком легкая смерть для Кощея, подумал Иван-Царевич и вставил иглу в
швейную машинку... пускай колбасит.

----------

Zom (02.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Как же всё относительно! Фраза "Руби концы" совершенно невинно звучит в устах адмирала Ушакова, но как-то жутко - в устах Ивана Грозного.

- Подсудимый, признаете ли вы свою вину в том, что обманули потерпевшего
  и присвоили миллион долларов?
- Признаю, но прошу обратить внимание на смягчающее обстоятельство.
- И что это за обстоятельство?
- Это произошло первого апреля.

Флирт - это когда девушка не знает, чего хочет, но всеми средствами добивается этого.

Мужчины, будьте с женщинами гуманны. Поймали, отпустите их утром на волю!

----------


## Good

В магазин приходит маленький Мойша. Протягивает банку продавщице.
— Мне три литра мёда.
Та наливает полную банку.
— А папа завтра придёт и заплатит.
— Ну, нет, — забирает у него банку продавщица и выливает обратно мёд. Мойша выходит на улицу и заглядывает в банку:
— Папа был прав, тут хватит на два бутерброда.

Возле банка сидит еврей и торгует семечками. К нему подходит другой еврей и говорит:
— Мойша, дай взаймы десять рублей.
— Не могу. У меня с банком договор — я кредиты не даю, а они семечками не торгуют.

Еврейское местечко. Сидит на берегу озера бедный Мойша и ловит рыбу. К нему подходит 
богатый Аарон:
— Мойша, что ты делаешь?
— Да так, ничего. Ловлю рыбу.
— А ты продавай свою рыбу.
— А зачем?
— Будут у тебя деньги.
— А зачем?
— Наймешь работников, будут ловить тебе рыбу и продавать ее, у тебя будет прибыль, наймёшь 
ещё работников и разбогатеешь.
— А зачем?
— Тогда все будут работать за тебя, а ты сможешь ничего не делать.
— Так я этим и занимаюсь.

— Кацман, вы мне должны сто рублей ещё с лета. Когда вы, наконец, собираетесь мне их вернуть?
— Так, дайте-ка я посмотрю в своей записной книжке… Ага, Гуревич — вычеркнут, Рабинович — вычеркнут, Коган — есть. Вот видите, всё правильно: Когану — сто рублей. Всё в порядке, не беспокойтесь.
— Да, но когда же я получу свой долг?
— Не волнуйтесь, всему свой черёд.
Через пару месяцев:
— Кацман, наконец-то! И долго же мне ждать своих денег?!
— Так, обождите секундочку… Посмотрим: Гуревич — вычеркнут, Рабинович — вычеркнут, Коган — есть. Вот видите, вы — есть. У меня так и записано: Когану — сто рублей! Чего же вы горячитесь?
— Да плевать я хотел на ваши записи, Кацман! Гоните деньги!
— Знаете, что я вам скажу, Коган? Если вы будете мне грубить, я ведь вас тоже вычеркну!

В аэропорту таможенник спрашивает у Рабиновича:
— Откуда прибыли?
— Какие прибыли, что вы? Одни убытки...

Рабинович пришел в синагогу за отпущением грехов. Его встречает раввин.
— Ребе, я согрешил с чужой женой...
— Отвечай, с кем ты совершил грехопадение?!
— Не могу, ребе.
— Можешь и не стараться! Я и так знаю, что ты согрешил с женой булочника Шихмана — она известная блудница.
— Нет, ребе.
— Нет?! Так, значит, ты согрешил с дочерью портного Каца?! Как ты низко пал, несчастный!
— Нет, ребе.
— Что-о-о-о?! Неужели ты спутался с этой распутницей, племянницей лавочника Кацмана?!
— Нет, ребе.
— Ах, нет?! Вон отсюда, развратник! Не будет тебе никакого отпущения!
Рабинович выходит из синагоги довольный. Столпившиеся у крыльца евреи
спрашивают его:
— Ну, как, отпустил тебе ребе грех?
— Нет.
— А чего ты тогда такой довольный?
— А я таких три адреса узнал!

- Сарочка, а что, Абрамчик умер? 
- Умер. 
- То-то я смотрю его хоронят.

Засуха. К раввину приходят евреи и просят сделать так, чтобы пошёл дождь.
— Нет, — говорит им раввин, — я не смогу сотворить это чудо, потому что нет в вас веры в Господа.
— Почему ты так говоришь, ребе?
— Потому что, если бы вы действительно верили, то пришли бы с зонтами!

— Скажите, ребе, а в субботу с парашютом прыгать можно?
— Прыгать можно, но парашют открывать нельзя.

Приходит еврей к раввину:
— Ребе, что мне делать? У меня два гуся, белый и серый. Одного надо
заколоть. Какого?
— Заколи белого!
— Не могу, серый будет скучать.
— Тогда заколи серого!
— Не могу. Тогда белый будет скучать.
— Ну, заколи обоих!
— Нет, тогда я буду скучать.
— Знаешь, вон там, через дорогу, православная церковь. Обратись к батюшке. Он тебе мигом на этот вопрос ответит.
Мужик идет к батюшке:
— Слушаю тебя, сын мой.
— У меня два гуся, белый и серый, одного надо заколоть. Какого?
— Ну, заколи белого!
— Не могу. Серый будет скучать.
— Ну, и Бог с ним!

Спорят два еврея:
— Белый — это не цвет!
— Да что ты говоришь! Белый — это цвет!
— Белый — это таки не цвет!
— Хорошо, пойдем спросим у ребе.
Ребе их выслушал и говорит:
— Вопрос сложный, мне надо посмотреть, что Тора говорит по этому поводу. Приходите завтра.
На следующий день приходят они к ребе:
— Я посмотрел: согласно Торе, белый — это таки цвет.
Вышли они от ребе. Первый еврей тогда и говорит:
— Хорошо, пусть белый — это цвет. Но чёрный — точно не цвет!
— Это чёрный-то не цвет?!
— Да, чёрный — не цвет!
— Пойдем назад к ребе!
Приходят в синагогу:
— Ребе, рассудите, чёрный — это цвет или не цвет?
На следующий день ребе отвечает:
— Да, согласно Торе, чёрный — это цвет.
Выходят евреи от ребе. Второй и говорит первому:
— Вот видишь, белый — это цвет и чёрный — это цвет. Значит, я таки продал тебе цветной телевизор!

Приходит еврей к раввину:
— Ребе, у меня дома жена, дети, теща… Ну совсем места нет! Что мне делать?
— Приведи в дом собаку. Пусть она живёт у вас.
— Но ребе, у меня же и так нет места!
— Приведи в дом собаку, говорю тебе!
Через месяц еврей опять приходит:
— Ребе, совсем плохо стало, деться некуда. Собака всё время по дому бегает, дети орут...
— Приведи в дом козу.
— Но, ребе…
— Приведи козу, говорю тебе!
Еще через месяц:
— Ребе! Коза гадит прямо в доме, все просто стонут, сплошной кошмар!
— Приведи в дом корову.
— Но ребе, это уж чересчур!
— Приведи корову, говорю тебе!
Еще через месяц:
— Ребе, я вас всегда уважал, но из-за ваших советов житья совсем не стало. Спасите!
— Выгони собаку, козу и корову во двор!
Через день прибегает еврей, вне себя от счастья:
— Вот спасибо вам, ребе. Так стало хорошо, так свободно!

Бог диктует Моисею Тору:
— Не вари козлёнка в молоке матери его…
— Подожди-ка… А, я понял! Это значит: «Не ешь мясное вместе с молочным?»
— Да ты пиши, что я тебе говорю: «Не вари козлёнка в молоке…»
— Ага, теперь я догадался! Надо иметь отдельную посуду для мяса и молока.
— Послушай, что ты несёшь? Я же тебе ясно сказал: «Не вари козлёнка…»
— Всё, ну, теперь я, наконец, всё понял! После мясного, прежде чем есть молочное, надо подождать шесть часов…
— Ладно, делайте, что хотите!

Спустился Бог на Землю и видит: все торгуют, пьют, кругом разврат. Вернулся на небеса, созвал ангелов и говорит:
— Соберите всех церковных иерархов. Даю им ровно месяц. Если на люди не исправятся, будет новый всемирный потоп!
Ангелы созвали представителей всех религий и передали им слова Бога. Тогда патриарх собрал своих верующих и сказал:
— Христиане, среди нас бытуют разврат, пьянство, обман. Мы должны каждый день молиться в течение месяца, иначе Бог нас накажет и устроит всемирный потоп.
Имам собрал своих последователей и объявил:
— Правоверные, среди нас бытуют разврат, пьянство, обман. Мы должны каждый день молиться в течение месяца, иначе Аллах нас накажет и устроит всемирный потоп.
А главный раввин созвал евреев и сказал им:
— Евреи! У нас с вами ровно месяц, чтобы научиться жить под водой.

----------

Вова Л. (03.04.2009), Илия (02.04.2009), Шаман (02.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Поздравления к 1 апреля
1. Поздравляем Ирину Булкину с тем, что она в считанные минуты сбросила свой вес. Вес упал так быстро, что нанес телесные повреждения гражданину Неверову, который в этот момент стоял под окном.
2. Друзья и коллеги поздравляют менеджера Петра Урываева, который овладел 16-тью языками вчера в мясном отделе супермаркета «Семеро козлят».
3. Администрация «Красная Шапочка» торжественно поздравляет клиентов ломбарда с наступлением ссудного дня!
4. Станция «Скорой помощи» города Хрюкинска поздравляет горожан с Международным днём здоровья и напоминает, что телефон 03 на два-три праздничных дня будет отключен. Хорошего вам самочувствия!
5. Министерство Культуры благодарит дежурного хирурга аэропорта Шереметьево-2 за избавление гражданина Жулико Прихватини от золотого песка в почках, воспаления яйца Фаберже и от колье в желудке на сумму полмиллиона евро!
6. Иммиграционная служба России поздравляет товарища Не Суйсяня с тем, что он стал миллионным нелегалом из Китая и дарит ему бесплатный билет в обратную сторону! Просим исполнить для юбиляра песню «Ван вэй тикет» (Билет в один конец)!
7. С первой съёмкой актера Жуана Полутитрова поздравляет пожарный расчёт номер ОПА-7 – по звонку соседей голого артиста сняли пожарной лестницей с балкона гражданки Обильной. Пожарные желают ему новых творческих успехов после выхода из института Склифософского!
8. ЮНЕСКО поздравляет Ивана Ивановича Весёлкина, без определённого места жительства, со Всемирным Днём природы за сбор пивной стеклотары и сигаретных пачек под окнами средней школы № 2004!
9. Персонал магазина «Электросила» поздравляет Акулину Беспросветную с окончанием гарантийного срока на любимый пылесос «Комета» и дарит ей короткое замыкание и праздничный фейерверк из искр!

----------


## Николай Г.

...похоже, Мазай сегодня не в духе!', - перешёптывались зайцы, наблюдая за Герасимом.

Войны не будет!!! но будет такая борьба за мир, что камня на камне не останется.

По статистике, на одного злого гения приходится около 100000 добрых бездарностей.

----------

Чиффа (03.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Сосед - истинный джинн. Стоит бутылку открыть - он тут как тут.

----------


## Bob

Всем привет, вот она сансара(только для собак) :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Из встречного текста на христианском блоге:
"Веришь ты в Бога или нет - а живешь и умираешь под святым покровом Его!".

----------


## Bob

Плывут Петька с Чапаем через Урал. Чапай еле плывет, одной рукой вцепился в огромный чемедан. Петька орет: Василь Иавныч брось ты его, утонешь ведь!
-Не могу Петька в нем план взятия Парижа!!
Кое-как переплыли, выбрались на берег. Чапай ваще еле дышит.
Петька: -Ну давай Чапай показывай свой план взятия Парижа.
Чапай открывает чемадан, а там картошка!! ОН с серьезным видом достает самую большую:
-Вот смотри Петька, допустим это Эйфелева башня..

----------

Вова Л. (04.04.2009)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

- Why can't Buddha vacuum under the sofa?
- Because he has no attachments.

----------


## Bob

:Smilie:

----------

Schwejk (29.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

У тренера российской сборной по биатлону спрашивают:
- Скажите, чем вы объясните неудовлетворительные результаты наших спортсменов?
- Понимаете, снайперы они отличные! Теперь как-то надо отучить их на огневом рубеже стрелять по белкам!

Колобок всегда с подозрением относился к предложениям друзей поиграть в боулинг.

НОВОСТИ МАГАЗИНА-НА-ДИВАНЕ: Мухобойка "Дайте мухе шанс" с отверстием 1х1 см.

Космос вовсе не так уж далек. До него всего час езды, если только ваш автомобиль способен ехать вертикально вверх.

----------


## Юдж

С Башорга:
xxx: Ты девственница?
НЕРВАНА: Да а как ты догадался
xxx: Ну, значит с орфографией у тебя все в порядке
НЕРВАНА: Чего
xxx: Нирвана через "и" пишется...

----------


## Bob

:Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Космос вовсе не так уж далек. До него всего час езды, если только ваш автомобиль способен ехать вертикально вверх.


У этого высказывания есть хозяин - британский астрофизик Фред Хойл  :Wink:

----------


## Bob

70 лет коммунисты героически защищали мужиков от шоппинга ...

----------

Этэйла (18.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

2016 год: для завершения армейской реформы на должность министра обороны назначен директор Росгосцирка...

----------


## Bob

Деревенский кузнец учит нового подмастерье: 
- Сейчас выну из огня подкову. Как кивну головой, бей по ней молотом. 
Вот так подмастерье и стал сразу же кузнецом.

----------

Илия (06.04.2009), Николай Г. (22.04.2009), Судхана (07.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Серьезная организация возьмет на высокооплачиваемую должность опытного хакера. Резюме просим размещать на главной странице сайта
www.microsoft.com.

----------

Вова Л. (06.04.2009)

----------


## Bob

- Яков, Вы у кого в Москве жить будете?
- У тетки.
- У какой такой тетки?
- Непринципиально.

----------

Бо (06.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

- О, учитель, скажите, Вы бывали в разных мирах, каков же мир людей среди них?
- Я отвечу так: будь у меня два дома, один в аду, а другой в мире людей, я жил бы в аду, а дом в мире людей сдавал в наём.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.04.2009), Илия (09.04.2009), Этэйла (18.04.2009)

----------


## Бо



----------

Bob (08.04.2009), Александр С (12.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Что надо говорить, когда получаешь зарплату?
- Здравствуй, моя маленькая!

Вера в любовь помогает женщинам ей заниматься.

Доллар - это зелень семейства бабловых.

----------

Николай Г. (22.04.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

ДДТ записала альбом с днепропетровским священником



Священник Днепропетровской епархии Евгений Максименко записал совместный альбом с российской рок-группой ДДТ.

В диск группы ДДТ "Ныне отпущаеши..." вошло 7 стихотворений священника из села Куриловка Петриковского района Евгения Максименко.

"Я познакомился с музыкантами в прошлом году во время их тура в честь 1020-летия Крещения Руси, когда вел концерт в Днепропетровске. Мой стиль общения с публикой так понравился участникам ДДТ, что меня взяли в тур. Я подарил им сборник стихов, а они, в свою очередь, предложили положить их на музыку и записать диск. Вначале я отказался, но начался настоящий террор. Посыпались телефонные звонки с уговорами, и я согласился. На диске я в основном эмоционально читаю стихи на православную тематику", - сказал священнослужитель.

Диск был записан на студии группы Братья Карамазовы. На данном этапе для выпуска диска ищут спонсоров. Их имена обещают разместить на обложке, а распространять диск планируют бесплатно.

Евгений Максименко не исключает, что подобные проекты могут получиться у него и с другими известными рокерами, например с Алисой, ведь ее фронтмен - верующий человек.

Днепропетровский священник признался, что вырос на роке. Слушает Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, а в молодости играл на барабанах. Поп-музыку Максименко не любит.

"Попса - она и есть попса! - сказал священнослужитель. - Это музыка для мажоров, основанная только на деньгах. Там нет души. Она не заставляет людей думать, а вот русский рок - это сила. Вы только послушайте тексты ДДТ! Конечно, когда-то раньше бабушки, думающие, что они верующие, полагали, что рок - это бесовская музыка, но ведь когда-то и при виде паровозов некоторые верующие впадали в панику, полагая, что это сам дьявол едет. Я же считаю, что музыку надо направлять так, чтобы она приносила пользу".

Евгению Максименко родился в Днепродзержинске. Окончил Днепропетровский госуниверситет, Харьковскую госакадемию городского хозяйства, Киевский национальный университет им. Шевченко. С 1984 года - на руководящих постах в Днепродзержинском горисполкоме, депутат горсовета, начальник управления транспортной связи города, помощник народного депутата. В 2004-м - советник Виктора Януковича по религии в избирательной кампании. С 2006-го - клирик храма Рождества Христова в селе Куриловка Петриковского района. 

(с) http://newsmusic.ru/news_2_15073.htm

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (30.04.2009), Николай Г. (22.04.2009)

----------


## Bob

- Бэрримор, что у меня хлюпает в ботинке?
- Овсянка, сэр.
- Овсянка?! А что она там делает?
- Хлюпает, сэр.


Отправились Холмс и Ватсон в поход с ночевкой. Разбили палатку, легли спать. Утром Холмс спрашивает у Ватсона:
— Скажите, Ватсон, о чем говорит это голубое небо у нас над головой?
— Я думаю, Холмс, Оно говорит, что сегодня будет хорошая погода.
— Нет, Ватсон, оно говорит о том, что у нас украли палатку.


Сидят вечером Шерлок Холмс и Доктор Ватсон, покуривают анашу. Расслабляются... Холмс:
— Эээ... Ватсон...
— Да, Холмс?
— Ватсон... почему у вас такое странное имя — Доктор?


— Холмс, почему огурцы хрустят?
— Элементарно Ватсон, стеклянная банка не открывалась и ее пришлось разбить...

----------

Zom (16.04.2009), Бо (07.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Философ, биолог, архитектор и экономист спорят о том, кем был по профессии Бог.
 -  Бог, прежде всего, философ,  -  сказал философ.  -  Он создал принципы, по которым живет человек.
 -  Глупости!  -  сказал биолог.  -  Сначала Бог создал мужчину и женщину и все живое. Ясно, что он был биологом.
 -  Не совсем так,  -  возразил архитектор.  -  Раньше он создал небеса и землю. До этого вообще существовал полный хаос!
 -  А кто, по-вашему, мог создать этот хаос?  -  вмешался экономист.

Если бандиты ломают дверь в вашу квартиру, начните ломать ее со своей стороны. Это озадачит злоумышленников.

На днях кучка пепла и две резиновые подошвы пытались украсть высоковольтный кабель.

Если кто-то из гостей опрокинул себе на брюки винегрет, не тянитесь к нему с вилкой, а передайте свою тарелку - пусть сам положит.

----------

Судхана (08.04.2009)

----------


## Bob

— Ты когда в первый раз поцеловался?
— В армии, со знаменем.... А потом сорвался и понеслось: значки, вымпелы...

----------

AlekseyE (08.04.2009), Andrei Besedin (08.04.2009), Александр С (12.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (08.04.2009), Поляков (08.04.2009)

----------


## Судхана

О КЛЕШАХ:
В соревновании между Разумом и Жадностью всегда побеждает Жадность.
А в соревновании между Завистью и Страхом - побеждает Страх.
Вы можете стать свидетелем увлекательной финальной схватки между Страхом и Жадностью.Пожалуйста,не снимайте деньги с депозитов.


О ГЛАВНОМ ВРАГЕ:
Если бы вам удалось надавать под зад человеку,виноватому в большинстве ваших неприятностей, - вы бы долго не смогли сидеть.


НА ЗЛОБУ ДНЯ.
Газпром:
- А у нас в квартире газ.А у вас?
Нафтогаз:
- А у нас газопровод.Вот...
Болгария:
- А у нас огонь погас - это раз... Грузовик привёз дрова - это два...
Путин:
- А из нашего окна Площадь Красная видна!
Тимошенко:
- А у нашего окошка по трубе гуляет кошка...
Путин:
- А в четвёртых, Тополанек отправляется в полёт.
Потому что где-то кто-то ходу газу не даёт!
Ющенко,Тимошенко,Дубина(хором):
- Мы ходили по Брюсселю,там такой сейчас экстаз...
Рассказали всем про синий презелёный красный газ!
Кто на кранике сидел,
Кто на лыжах песни пел...
Витя пел,
Вован молчал,
Пиебалгс права качал...
Дело было вечером,тырить было нечего. 


ЗАГАДКА.
- Что такое:зелёное,хрустит,но не деньги?
- Десять рублей.

----------

Lara (08.04.2009), Pema Sonam (08.04.2009), Zom (16.04.2009)

----------


## Bob

Приехал из Японии Петька - изучал карате.
- Ну, чему научился, покажи перед строем, - говорит Чапаев.
- Вынесите лом, - говорит Петька.
Принесли. Он им как огреет Чапаева по спине:
- Это они так приблизительно рукой бьют.


Уехал как-то Петька на Тибет, всяким восточным штукам учиться. Приезжает через год, а Василий Иванович ему:
— Ну, показывай, чему научился.
Петька напрягается, и стоящий посреди комнаты дубовый стол сам взлетает к потолку.
— Не, Петька, это ерунда! А вот ты сделай, чтобы сейчас во двор выскочил голый Котовский с гармошкой!
Петька тужился-тужился — ан нет! Не получается! Расстроился он, и уехал обратно. Приезжает еще через год, Василий Иваныч к нему с той же просьбой. И опять ничего не выходит. Расстроился Петька совсем и опять уехал. Приезжает еще через год, и опять к нему Василий Иваныч:
— Ну что, теперь сможешь?
Петька напрягается, стоит так минут пять, вены на лбу вот-вот полопаются. Вдруг во двор выскакивает плачущий голый Котовский с чугунным радиатором в руках:
— Ну нету у меня гармошки, нету!

----------

AlekseyE (08.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2009), Pema Sonam (08.04.2009), Zom (16.04.2009), Александр С (12.04.2009), Бо (08.04.2009), Илия (09.04.2009), Николай Г. (22.04.2009), Этэйла (18.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Папа, папа, а бывают круглые лошади?
- Доченька, почему ты решила, что лошади могут быть круглыми?
- Я слышала как мама по телефону говорила: 
 "Этот круглый лошара зачем-то ниву купил..."

----------

Илия (09.04.2009)

----------


## Sforza

Англичанин.Имеет жену и любовницу-любит жену.
Француз.Имеет жену и любовницу-любит любовницу.
Еврей.Имеет жену и любовницу-любит маму.
Русский.Имеет жену и любовницу-любит выпить.

----------


## Bob

Махнет Василиса правой рукой — озеро появляется, махнет левой — лебеди по озеру плывут. Махнет еще граммов 200 — и появляются галлюцинации посложнее.


Ссорятся два лысых человека:
— А ты лысее меня!
— Но почему? Ни у тебя, ни у меня на голове ни единого волоса!
— Но у тебя голова больше моей! 


Похоже третью мировую развяжут миротворческие силы.

----------

Этэйла (18.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Недавний запуск ракеты со спутником должен был дать КНДР ответы на два вопроса. Первый: сможет ли эта ракета выйти на орбиту? И второй: если не сможет, то хотя бы долетит ли она до Японии?

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

> Похоже третью мировую развяжут миротворческие силы.


Совецкий анекдот, но в тему.
- Будет ли третья мировая война?
- Конечно нет. В свете ядерной угрозы никто не решится на такой шаг. Но борьба за мир такая подымется, что камня на камне не останется.

----------


## Bob

— Василий Иванович, сессия приближается!!!
— Спокойно, Петька, подпустим поближе...


— Василий Иваныч, американцы на Луне высадились!!!
— Вот это да! Ишь, куда мы их загнали!

----------


## Lara

Муж звонит жене:
- Ты где?
- В норе...
- Где???
- Ну в норе, которую ты мне купил!!!
- Дура, не в норе, а в рено... хорошо, что я тебе пежо не купил..

----------

Zom (16.04.2009), Николай Г. (22.04.2009), Судхана (09.04.2009)

----------


## Bob

Лежит Василий Иваныч на гамаке голый и в галстуке. Заходит Петька и спрашивает. 
— Василий Иваныч, а почему голый? 
— Так никого же нет! 
— А почему в галстуке? 
— А вдруг кто зайдет... 


Окружили белые красных. Чапаев спрятался в бочку. Ведет конвой Петьку мимо бочки, тот пинает ее ногой и орет: 
— Василий Иванович, вылезь — нас предали!

----------


## Lara

Заходит Вовочка в книжный магазин.
- Дайте мне книгу нашего вождя "Моя борьба"!
- Ты что, Вовочка, это запрещенная книга, мы такие не продаём!
- Ну как же... Вон стоит - Владимир Путин. Дзю-до.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

СССР. В КГБ звонит телефон.
- Алло? Это КГБ?
- Да, Что вам нужно?
- Я звоню донести на моего соседа Исаака. Он враг народа. Он в своих
  дровах запрятал брильянты.
- Мы учтем.
На следующий день у Исаака на пороге появляются КГБ и требуют показать
все его дрова. Раскалывают каждое полено, ничего не находят и в гневе
уходят. Через некоторое время у Исаака звонит телефон.
- Алло Исаак? Это Абрам. Из КГБ были?
- Да.
- Дрова все перекололи?
- Да.
- Давай, теперь насчёт меня звони.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2009), Николай Г. (22.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

И всё-таки я бы сказал: "НКВД". КГБ образован 13 марта 1954 года  :Wink:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

В условиях кризиса вместо нашумевшей в свое время книги "Дзен и искусство ухода за мотоциклом" может стать популярной книга "Дзен и искусство ухода за АК47".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

http://allday.ru/index.php?newsid=116133

----------

Bob (11.05.2009), Ho Shim (09.04.2009), Вова Л. (09.04.2009), Поляков (09.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> В условиях кризиса вместо нашумевшей в свое время книги "Дзен и искусство ухода за мотоциклом" может стать популярной книга "Дзен и искусство ухода за АК47".


Это песня такая есть - http://www.lastfm.ru/music/2H+Compan...+за+АК-47

----------

Andrei Besedin (10.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Быстрый карьерный взлёт - результат хорошего пинка под зад.

Если молитвы не помогают, значит вы живёте нелицензионную версию жизни.

- Сема, - говорит Мендель сыну, - позвони дяде Изе и узнай номер его телефона.

----------

Николай Г. (22.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Речь о тех временах, когда русскоговорящих интервьюеров в израильских военкоматах еще не было, а русские призывники уже были. Из-за того, что они в большинстве своем плохо владели ивритом, девочки-интервьюеры часто посылали их на проверку к так называемым "офицерам душевного здоровья" (по специальности - психологам или социальным работникам), чтобы те на всякий случай проверяли, все ли в порядке у неразговорчивого призывника. Кстати, офицер душевного здоровья - "кцин бриют нефеш" - сокращенно на иврите называется "кабан". Хотя к его профессиональным качествам это, конечно же, отношения не имеет. 
> Офицер душевного здоровья в военкомате обычно проводит стандартные тесты - "нарисуй человека, нарисуй дерево, нарисуй дом". По этим тестам можно с легкостью исследовать внутренний мир будущего военнослужащего. В них ведь что хорошо - они универсальные и не зависят от знания языка. Уж дом-то все способны нарисовать. И вот к одному офицеру прислали очередного русского мальчика, плохо говорящего на иврите. Офицер душевного здоровья поздоровался с ним, придвинул лист бумаги и попросил нарисовать дерево. 
> Русский мальчик плохо рисовал, зато был начитанным. Он решил скомпенсировать недостаток художественных способностей количеством деталей. Поэтому изобразил дуб, на дубе - цепь, а на цепи - кота. Понятно, да? 
> Офицер душевного здоровья придвинул лист к себе. На листе была изображена козявка, не очень ловко повесившаяся на ветке. В качестве веревки козявка использовала цепочку. 
> - Это что? - ласково спросил кабан.
> Русский мальчик напрягся и стал переводить. Кот на иврите - "хатуль". "Ученый" - мад'ан, с русским акцентом - "мадан". Мальчик не знал, что в данном случае слово "ученый" звучало бы иначе - кот не является служащим академии наук, а просто много знает, то есть слово нужно другое. Но другое не получилось. Мальчик почесал в затылке и ответил на вопрос офицера: 
> - Хатуль мадан. 
> Офицер был израильтянином. Поэтому приведенное словосочетание значило для него что-то вроде "кот, занимающийся научной деятельностью". Хатуль мадан. Почему козявка, повесившаяся на дереве, занимается научной деятельностью, и в чем заключается эта научная деятельность, офицер понять не мог. 
> - А что он делает? - напряженно спросил офицер. 
> ...


Взято отсюда

----------

Sforza (12.04.2009), Александр С (12.04.2009), Буль (11.04.2009), Евгения Горенко (11.04.2009), Илия (13.04.2009), Николай Г. (22.04.2009), Чиффа (11.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Девушка, я от вас без ума!
- Перестаньте, я тут не причем...

----------

Вова Л. (13.04.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

- Внученька, а как зовут того немца, от которого я без ума?
- Альцгеймер, бабушка.

----------

Neroli (12.04.2009), Pema Sonam (12.04.2009), Поляков (12.04.2009), Чиффа (12.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Немного о средствах коммуникации
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPE_KtGOXL8

----------


## Lara

Сидит в английском пабе теплая компания.
Вдруг один философически спрашивает:
- А вот интересно, джентльмены, почему Шерлок Холмс так и не был женат?
Другой:
- Но это же элементарно....!
Все хором:
- Ватсон ?????????

----------


## Aleksey L.

не совсем анекдот, но в тему

----------

Александр С (13.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Студенческая общага, одна подружка собирается на свидание, две другие ей помогают.
- Ну что, 50 грамм - для храбрости?
Вторая с сомнением:
- Может, лучше 100 - для глупости?

----------

Dondhup (25.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Навеяло последними темами на БФ'e -)

"Девушка! Более прекрасной нама-рупы чем у вас не встречал я никогда... :Kiss: "

----------

Александр С (21.04.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

К автору гимна СССР и России,подходит поэт и говорит:"Ваши слова гимна-дерьмо!"
Михалков:"Д..д..дерьмо,не д..д..дерьмо, а с..с..слушать стоя б..будешь!"

----------


## Александр С



----------


## Naldjorpa

Плывут в лодке Папа римский, Сатья Саи Баба, и Кармапа 16 =).
Плывут плывут, видят на берегу макдональдс.
- Чтото есть хочется - говорит Кармапа.
- Да идейка хорошая - говорит Папа Римский.
- Ну чтож, - поддакнул Саи Баба - дёрнем по гамбургеру =)
Кармапа и саи баба прыгают с лодки и бегом по воде на берег к макдоналдсу.
Папа Римский увидев такое запричетал:
- Как же так, я всю жизнь с именем господа Нашего Христа на устах и в сердце, а они нехристи бегом да по воде!!! Чем же я то хуже могу быть!?
С этими словами Папа Римский плюхается в воду и начинает тонуть.
Саи Баба с Кармапой молча наблюдая за происходящим на берегу.
Саи Баба:
-Да... надо было ему сказать про столбики...
Кармапа:
-Какие столбики? О_о

----------

Dondhup (25.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2009), Pema Sonam (21.04.2009), Иван Денисов (02.05.2009), Судхана (22.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Новости психиатрии: Сейчас в психушках практически перевелись Наполеоны. Нынешние придурки просто не знают, кто это такой.

Новая бритва Нарко 3 Турбо оснащена плавающей головкой, летающими крылышками и скачущими лапками.

Спорткар у них: везём машину в специальный сервис, тюнингуем "мозги", заменяем выпускную систему на спортивную, ставим спортивные шины и диски, устанавливаем аэродинамический обвес. Спорткар по-русски: отрезаем глушитель.

----------


## Yeshe

Уникальная находка! Найден единственный в мире учебник химии за 9 класс, в котором Менделеев изображен без нарисованных рогов, бланша и сигареты в зубах.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

Радио Тель-Авива:
- Вчера из зоопарка сбежал опоссум. Просьба всем видевшим опоссума заплатить 10 шекелей в кассу зоопарка.

----------

Bob (11.05.2009), Dondhup (25.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2009), sidhi (06.05.2009), Поляков (23.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Отдыхать на курорте надо так, чтобы таможенники писались от зависти, сличая ваше фото в паспорте с тем, что получилось на обратном пути.

----------


## Lara

Женщине в постель носят кофе, а мужчине - рассол.

----------


## Lara

Вампиры верят, что самые праведные из них после смерти попадают на станцию переливания крови.

Корейские селекционеры вывели новую молочную породу собак. Теперь корейцы не только едят собак, но и доят.

Защитников животных очень легко опознать по лютой, бешеной ненависти к людям.

Опросы населения проводятся для того, чтобы население знало, что оно думает.

Города нужно строить в деревне. Там воздух чище.

Не пей Абрашка, Ивашкой станешь.

Все говорят, что алкоголь не решает проблем. Можно подумать, что вода или молоко их решают.

----------

Ho Shim (27.04.2009), Буль (27.04.2009), Судхана (26.04.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

- Вы предпочитаете авангардизм или сюрреализм? 
- Постмодернизм. Я даже творю в нем. 
- Вы художник? 
- Нет, я модератор на форуме!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Как-то странно получается. Вроде бы надувают нас, а лопаются банки...

----------


## Good

Женщина в аптеке:
- Скажите, у вас есть ацидиумацетилосалицилиум?
- Вы хотите сказать аспирин?
- Да, действительно, аспирин, все время забываю это название.

Для того чтобы вычислить лидера в незнакомом коллективе, обратите внимание, на чьем рабочем столе лежит пульт от кондиционера.

Девушка говорит своему парню:
- Коль, ты такой умный, находчивый! Ты так много историй всяких знаешь, с тобой так интересно всегда проводить время!
- Оль… Да я нормальный, обыкновенный, это просто ты дура!

Из истории медицины.
2000 год до нашей эры: - Поешь корешков.
1000 год нашей эры: - Корешки - это язычество. Молись.
1850 год: - Молитва это предрассудки. Выпей эту микстуру.
1940 год: - Микстура это яд. Прими эти таблетки.
1985 год: - Таблетки не действуют. Возьми эти антибиотики.
2000 год: - Антибиотики искусственные. Поешь-ка корешков…

- К сожалению, игра была омрачена безобразной дракой, которая стала подлинным украшением матча!

Носорог очень плохо видит. Но при таком весе это уже не его проблемы. 

Археологам удалось полностью расшифровать надпись на скрижали Завета.
Оказалось, что заповедь была всего одна:
“Не с глаголами пишется отдельно. Например: не убий, не укради, не прелюбодействуй и т.д.”

Мало кто знает, что вся Москва уже давно поделена на зоны влияния китайских семей.
Вот эти семьи: Ювао, Юао, Юзао, Зао, Сзао, Сао, Свао, Вао и главная семья Цао.

----------

AlekseyE (28.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2009), Ho Shim (28.04.2009), Neroli (28.04.2009), Александр С (29.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (30.04.2009), Иван Денисов (02.05.2009), Илия (29.04.2009), Николай Г. (05.05.2009), Поляков (28.04.2009), Спокойный (02.05.2009), Судхана (29.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Не думай думать о том, что я думаю ты думаешь подумать.

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

чем пессимист, отличается  от оптимиста; Пессимист говорит, нет, хуже уже не будет  :Frown:   оптимист настаивает..  будет, обязательно будет !  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Если находишься в гостях, и тебе намекнули, что ты засиделся, то приляг для того, чтобы не нервировать обеспокоенных хозяев.

----------

Кумо (01.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Сегодня видел в магазине книгу "Арийские истоки Руси". Фамилия автора - Абрашкин.

----------

Александр С (01.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009)

----------


## Legba

А у меня - новый герой. Даже Богумила Второго переплюнул... почти.




> - Все евреи мира объявили войну Гитлеру в 1933 году... А как это можно быстро сделать? А через обрезанную крайнюю плоть.


http://darislav.com/index.php?option...-q-&Itemid=139

----------

Александр С (01.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Тю! Так это же старовер-инглинг! Тот самый, у которого якобы хранятся "славяно-арийские Веды" на немеряном количестве золотых пластин.

----------


## Грант

> Сидят Асанга с Васубандху и второй говорит: 
> "Я тут фишку одну крутую придумал, но, блин, противоречит она сутрам, не знаю что делать" 
> 
> Братья вместе: 
> "О! Будда! Что же нам делать, ведь новое учение наверняка пойдет на пользу ЖС?"
> 
> Голос Татхагаты сверху:
> Задолбали уже, то Нагарджуна, то вы, это уже не Нирвана у меня получается, а тажа самая Сансара. Пусть вон Васубандху будет вторым Буддой и говорит все что захочет.
> 
> ...


Я против, извините, это даже в шутку нельзя, Грант Грантов :Frown:

----------


## Гелег

Девочка-эмо сидит на трубе,
Мечтает о смерти, скорбит о судьбе...
Вдруг труба взрывается!
"Газпром" - мечты сбываются.

----------

GROM (01.05.2009), Schwejk (29.05.2009), Доржик (31.12.2009), Илия (01.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

На примере всех действий Саакашвили становится понятно, что слово "камикадзе" имеет грузинское происхождение.

Единственным неоспоримым доказательством существования внеземного разума пока является то, что он нас не поучает.

----------

Марица (08.05.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Кто посмеет тронуть шлагбаум без благословения, над тем: 

http://ovod-ussr.livejournal.com/217507.html

----------

AlekseyE (02.05.2009), Евгения Горенко (01.05.2009), Иван Денисов (02.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009), Сергей Волков (01.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Сегодняшний ТВ-сюжет по российскому каналу "Спорт", в передаче, посвященной ЧМ по хоккею... Там телеведущий проводил что-то вроде игры: в быстром темпе задавал всякие смешные вопросы от телезрителей кому-то из ведущих хоккеистов сборной - Овечкину или т.п.

Вопрос:
- Какая религия у буддийских монахов?
Ответ:
- м-м-м (думает) ... Не знаю...

----------

Yeshe (01.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Святой отец, я понимаю, что земное есть отражение небесного, и наши войны есть отражение битвы Небес с Адом.
- Все верно, сын мой, все верно.
- Но я не понимаю, кому Бог столько должен, что на земле начался финансовый кризис?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко



----------

Ho Shim (03.05.2009), Александр С (02.05.2009), Шаман (11.05.2009)

----------


## Sforza



----------

Дмитрий Певко (02.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Кризис - это когда текст большинства рекламных акций магазинов содержит слово "ликвидация".

Хорошее море - Мёртвое море.

----------


## GROM

Беларусь сегодня.

----------

Александр С (05.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Опрос общественного мнения в России на тему "Почему вы не любите Америку?"
8% - От зависти. Они живут лучше нас.
10% - Это Америка виновата, что у нас в лифте воняет мочой.
12% - Я бы их всех, сволочей, задушил, потому что они злые и не любят Россию.
20% - За то, что они кормили нас всю войну.
50% - Потому, что я дурак и верю всему, что скажут по "ящику".

Опрос общественного мнения в Америке на тему "Почему вы не любите Россию?"
2% - От этих дикарей с ядерной дубиной можно ждать чего угодно.
3% - С чего вы взяли, что мы не любим Россию.
95% - А в какой лиге играет эта команда?

----------

AlekseyE (03.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Вован, скоро начнется митинг против войны, давай пойдем!
- На фиг?!
- Ну хотя бы камнями покидаемся...

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

- Батюшка! Откуда это вдруг у вас фингал под глазом взялся?
- Сначала было слово, сын мой..

----------

Ho Shim (04.05.2009), Вова Л. (04.05.2009), Илия (05.05.2009), Поляков (04.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Неправительственные женские организации Кении призвали к общенациональному бойкоту мужчин в интимной жизни, пока коалиционное правительство не положит конец длящемуся с прошлого года политическому кризису, сообщает Financial Times.


http://www.vedomosti.ru/newsline/ind...9/05/04/767672

----------


## Lara

Сидят значит три мужика в лодке, рыбачат. Ночь, светать начинает. 
Один говорит:
- Солнышко всходит!
Второй:
- Да давно такого красивого восхода не видел!
Третий двумя пинками выкидывает первых двух из лодки.
Мужики выныривают:
- За что!?!
- Первого за оффтоп, второго за флуд.
- Да ты что охренел совсем???!
Мужик достает весло и хрусь обоих по голове:
- А за оскорбление бан!!!

----------

AlekseyE (05.05.2009), Dondhup (06.05.2009), Fat (13.05.2009), Илия (05.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009), Спокойный (07.05.2009), Судхана (15.05.2009), Шавырин (05.05.2009), Шаман (11.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Чё-то вспомнилось...:




> Два приятеля идут по городу и вдруг встречают своего знакомого священника с загипсованной рукой. 
> - Святой отец, что это с вами стряслось?
> - Да вот, полочку прибивал, стал на биде, нога соскочила, упал… Вот, перелом….
> - А… ну… надо быть осторожнее… Выздоравливайте…
> Обменявшись парой-тройкой разных пожеланий, молодые люди и священник разминулись…
> Спустя некоторое время один парень говорит другому:
> - Слышь, а чё такое биде?
> - Фиг знает, я сам уже лет пять в церкви не был…

----------

sidhi (06.05.2009), Шавырин (05.05.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Одесса. В семье еврея  три дочери-красавицы. Сосватовшись на одной, молодой человек с благославения отца уезжает с ней в Житомир.
Прошёл год...
Жених, в горе:"Папа ,но Зина  умерла." Что делать?Взял в жены среднюю,уехал.
Через год.
Жених:"Папа,но Ида таки умерла"  Что делать? Взял в жены младшую,уехал.
Через год...
Жених:" Папа, вы будете смеятся,но Сарачка тоже умерла..."

----------

Гьялцен (07.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Если вы сумели заставить себя прекратить грызть семечки, когда там еще оставалось полтарелки, то побороть героиновую зависимость для вас вообще пара пустяков.

----------

Dondhup (06.05.2009), PampKin Head (07.05.2009), Александр С (11.05.2009), Вова Л. (05.05.2009), Доржик (31.12.2009), Илия (06.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009)

----------


## Поляков

- Дорогой... кажется, ты скоро станешь папой!
- А что, Бенедикт XVI совсем плох?!

----------

AlekseyE (07.05.2009), Fat (13.05.2009), PampKin Head (07.05.2009), Pema Sonam (06.05.2009), Zom (07.05.2009), Вова Л. (06.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (29.05.2009), Спокойный (07.05.2009), Чиффа (06.05.2009)

----------


## sidhi

Девочке четырех с половиною лет прочли "Сказку о рыбаке и рыбке".
     - Вот  глупый старик, - возмутилась она, - просил у рыбки то новый дом,
то новое корыто. Попросил бы сразу новую старуху.

----------

Secundus (19.05.2009), Вова Л. (06.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Боян, но всё же -)

Стихи из цифр

Веселые:
2 15 42
42 15
37 08 5
20 20 20!
7 14 100 0
2 00 13
37 08 5
20 20 20!

Грустные:
511 16
5 20 337
712 19
2.000.047


Пушкин
17 30 48
140 10 01
126 138
140 3 501

Маяковский
2 46 38 1
116 14 20!
15 14 21
14 0 17

Есенин
14 126 14
132 17 43...
16 42 511
704 83
170! 16 39
514 700 142
612 349
17 114 02

----------

AlekseyE (07.05.2009), GROM (08.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009), Pema Sonam (07.05.2009), sidhi (08.05.2009), Вова Л. (07.05.2009), Илия (07.05.2009), Манечка (07.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009), Спокойный (07.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Джон, зачем ты берешь с собой кольт, семизарядный винчестер и базуку?!
- В Америке каждый имеет право защищать сам себя!
- О Господи, Джон! Ведь ты идешь всего лишь к зубному врачу!

----------

Pema Sonam (07.05.2009), Tiop (07.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Два приятеля:
- Представляешь, вчера ограбили. Забрали бумажник, часы, обручальное кольцо
- Но ты же говорил, что всегда носишь с собой пистолет.
- Его-то эти подонки, к счастью, не нашли.

----------

sidhi (08.05.2009), Tiop (07.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Человек на 70% состоит из воды, поэтому без любви и без мечты это просто вертикальная лужа.


(крылатая цитата из интернета, автора установить не удалось)

----------

GROM (08.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009), Tiop (07.05.2009), Yeshe (07.05.2009), Александр С (11.05.2009), Буль (07.05.2009), Доржик (31.12.2009), Илия (07.05.2009), Марица (08.05.2009), Ольга Юм (01.06.2009)

----------


## Bob

Сидят в тюрьме пессимист и оптимист, пессимит всё время жалуется и ноет: нет я так больше не могу, еда плохая это кошмар какой-то! -А мне нравится, говорит оптимист. Ну а небо в клеточку тоже нравится, ходишь на прогулку как собака! -А мне нравится опять говорит оптимист. Да что тут нравится-то может, жалуется пессимист, женщин даже нету?! -А мне нравиться вновь заявляет тот, у меня фотография девушки есть, так я на неё гляну мне сразу хорошо становится! -А мне покожи просит пессимист, тот достаёт старую фотокарточку... Ба да это же Карл Маркс говорит пессимист! -А мне нравится...

----------

Tiop (07.05.2009), Илия (07.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Чтобы узнать, съедобный гриб или нет, в лес нужно ходить вдвоем!

Выпущен новый телевизор "Запорожец". У него экран сзади...

----------

Марица (08.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

Законы Мэрфи для медиков
*
Законы медицины по Лебу:* 
Если то, что вы делаете, срабатывает, продолжайте это делать. 
Если то, что вы делаете, не срабатывает, перестаньте это делать. 
Если вы не знаете, что делать, не делайте ничего. 

*Определение Бирса:*
Врач - это человек, на которого мы возлагаем все надежды, когда болеем, и вешаем всех собак, когда здоровы.

*Первое правило клинической медицины по доктору Коэну:*
То, чего вы не принимаете, не может вам повредить.

*Закон медицины по Макдональду:*
Степень правильности лечения всегда определяется последующими событиями.

*Закон Мельцера о диагнозе:*
Тот факт, что пациент чувствует себя хорошо, еще не доказывает, что ваш диагноз был правильным.

*Принцип Льялла для пациентов:*
Из того, что врачу известно название вашего заболевания, вовсе не следует, что он знает, в чем оно состоит.

*Предупреждение Мэтца:*
Остерегайтесь врача, который славится умением легко выпутываться из неприятностей.

*Закон Эдда для ренгеноскопии:*
Чем холоднее стол рентгеновского аппарата, тем большую площадь вашего тела потребуется на нем разместить.

и еще здесь 
http://www.vsm-skinlaser.com.ua/merphy.html

----------

Александр С (11.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Обращается фокусник в милицию с заявлением, что его обокрали.
- А что именно у Вас украли?
- Все, что нажито тяжким трудом. 37 предметов, все украли!
- Перечислите, пожалуйста.
- Колода карт и открывалка.

----------

Александр С (11.05.2009), Вова Л. (08.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Находя богатство - теряете совесть, находя женщину - теряете рассудок, находя истину - теряете веру, и только потеряв все - находите свободу.

2028 год. Закончился ключ антивируса. Вирусы заблокировали дверцу холодильника. Голодаю.

В детстве Лунная соната Бетховена произвела на меня сильное впечатление - я под нее уснула. Ничего подобного со мной ранее не происходило.Тогда из любопытства я проиграла ее на фортепиано, одним пальцем на ночь глядя. И еще больше удивилась когда увидела во сне Бетховина. Он сказал - "Я конечно был глух, но только на одно ухо". Чтобы это значило?

----------

Шаман (11.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Разговаривают две женщины: 
- Представляешь, вчера в автобусе вор ко мне в сумку залез. Я даже не заметила, а дома открываю, - сидит!

----------

Neroli (10.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.05.2009), Марица (11.05.2009), Поляков (10.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Доктор, я живу с женщиной в ее квартире. Я убираю, мою посуду, делаю ремонт, приношу домой деньги, и когда у нее есть настроение - занимаюсь с ней сексом. Кто я: ее муж или сожитель?
- Вы - Гастарбайтер!

----------


## Bob

Специально для дам. :Kiss:

----------


## Lara

Чаша гнева Господня была переполнена. Тогда он явился во сне трём великим людям: Кармапе, Биллу Гейтсу и Президенту США. 
"Человечество ужасно", - гремел голос Божий, - "через неделю я устрою Конец Света!"
Утром Кармапа созвал своих монахов и объявил: "У меня плохие новости, друзья. Бог по имени Иегова накопил в уме столько гнева, что думает, будто сможет уничтожить вселенную. Давайте молиться об очищении его ума".
Президент США собрал свой кабинет. "Господа министры, у меня одна хорошая новость и одна плохая. Хорошая новость: Бог, оказывается, действительно существует. Плохая - мы прогневали его, и он решил уничтожить весь мир".
Билл Гейтс устроил заседание своих менеджеров. "У меня одна хорошая новость и одна отличная. Хорошая: Бог считает меня одним из трёх величайших людей на земле. А вот и отличная новость: нам не надо больше устранять баги в Windows".

Лама - ученику: "Ты понимаешь, что в действительности ты не существуешь?"
Ученик ответил: "А кому вы это говорите?"

Учитель дзэна однажды сказал мне: "Делай, что я тебе говорю, только наоборот". Так что я не стал так поступать.

Если встретите на дороге Будду - можете убить его, но пожалуйста, не садитесь пьяным за руль.

Однажды молодой буддист по дороге домой вышел к реке и увидел, что мост смыло водой. Когда он уже собрался бросить всё и пойти назад, он увидел учителя на другом берегу реки.
Молодой буддист крикнул учителю: "Досточтимый, вы не подскажете, как мне перебраться на другой берег реки?"
Учитель задумывается на мгновение, смотрит вверх и вниз по реке и кричит в ответ: "Сынок, ты уже на другом берегу!"

Буддист плачет у гроба своей жены. "Послушай, ну ты же веришь, что встретишь её в следующей жизни?" - успокаивают его друзья. 
"Да", - отвечает буддист, - "поэтому я и плачу".

Ученик: "Учитель, покажите мне место совершенного покоя".
Учитель: "Если я тебе его покажу, там больше не будет спокойно".

----------

Tiop (13.05.2009), Евгения Горенко (14.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Прислал Раудекс -)

Жена мужу:

- Ты идиот! И на работе ты идиот и дома ты идиот! Ты полный идиот! Если бы был всемирный конкурс идиотов, ты бы занял второе место!
- Почему же второе?
- Потому что ты идиот!

----------

Fat (18.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Кризис дополз и до меня... Сыр ем с плесенью, вино пью старое, в машине
езжу без крыши.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.05.2009), Александр С (15.05.2009), Вова Л. (14.05.2009), Илия (14.05.2009), Пилигрим (14.05.2009), Сергей Муай (14.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Странное существо человек... он легко переносит плохую жизнь и труднопереносит хорошую. Особенно, если при плохой жизни многим ещё хуже, а при хорошей кому-то лучше.

Жизнь удалась - это когда вы зарабатываете больше своего юриста и стоматолога.

Жизнь - большой пазл, и гений тот, кто успеет сложить свою часть настолько, чтоб хотя бы начать догадываться о контурах всего изображения.

В дельфинарии скончался любимец детей Тимошка. В настоящее время дельфинарий подыскивает нового сторожа.

Пересидел в интернете - это когда выходишь на улицу, а там КРУГОМ ОДНИ ДРУЗЬЯ ДРУЗЕЙ...

----------

Доржик (31.12.2009)

----------


## Bob

Террористы захватили винные погреба Массандры и четвертый день
не могут сформулировать свои требования.

----------

Доржик (31.12.2009)

----------


## Lara

Монголия предложила России установить безвизовый режим. В качестве успешного примера упоминается 300-летний период в российско-монгольских отношениях, когда монголы беспрепятственно посещали территорию Руси.

----------

Илия (16.05.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

-Будет ли в Израиле свинной грипп?
-Будет,но таки строго кошерный.

----------


## Lara

Солдат получает письмо из дома. Когда он открывает конверт, из него выпадает чистый лист бумаги.
- Перед самым уходом в армию поссорился с невестой. И с тех пор мы не разговариваем, - объясняет солдат удивленным товарищам.

----------

Bob (16.05.2009), Neroli (16.05.2009), Pema Sonam (16.05.2009), Tiop (16.05.2009), Илия (16.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Cлушай а GoogleMaps работает как вебкамера, или как фото?
- Как фото
- А как часто оно обновляется ваще?
- Нну... где-то раз в 3 месяца
- По-моему у меня прицеп на даче увели...

----------


## Lara

- Алло, я утратила пароль на терминал!
- Соболезную.
- А вы мне его можете как-нибудь сбросить?
- Нет, 9 дней не прошло.

----------


## Bob

Вечер. Грязь. Слякоть. 
Понурый строй пленных красноормайцев мнется пред тачанкой Нестора Махно. 
Батька полирует ногти алмазной пилочкой и командует своим молодцам: 

- Этого расстрелять! (Выстрел, вскрик, звук падающего тела.) 

- И этого тоже расстрелять. (Выстрел, вскрик...) 

- Этого повесить. 

- Этого расстрелять. 

Услышав приговор, очередной красноормеец падает на землю и начинает бится в истерике с криками: "Нет, нет!!! Не хочу, не надо!!!" 

- Опа! А этого не надо. Он не хочет.

----------

AlekseyE (18.05.2009), Lyykfi (05.06.2009), Аминадав (17.05.2009), Доржик (06.01.2010)

----------


## Lara

Женщина в магазине долго и тщательно выбирает курицу. Понюхала под крылышками, под ножками, развернула и понюхала гузку. После этого она заявляет продавцу:
- Мне кажется, что ваша курица попахивает.
- А мне кажется, что если вас подвергнуть аналогичному обследованию, то вы вряд ли выйдите из него с честью.

----------

Доржик (06.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко



----------

AlekseyE (18.05.2009), Neroli (17.05.2009), Tiop (17.05.2009), Zom (04.06.2009), Александр С (18.05.2009), Буль (17.05.2009), Вова Л. (17.05.2009), Поляков (17.05.2009), Спокойный (19.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Правильный дзен-буддист:

----------

AlekseyE (18.05.2009), Sforza (17.05.2009), Zom (04.06.2009), Сергей Муай (17.05.2009), Слава Эркин (17.05.2009)

----------


## Sforza



----------

Доржик (31.12.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Умирает Папа Римский.
У ворот Рая встречает его Петр.
— Как зовут тебя? — спрашивает Петр.
— Я Папа Римский!
— Папа, папа, — шепчет себе под нос Петр, — сожалею, но папы римского
у меня в списке нет.
— Но, но я же был заместителем Бога на земле!!!
— У Бога есть заместитель на земле?! — удивленно спрашивает Петр, —
Странно, я ничего об этом не знаю...
— Я глава Католической Церкви!!!
— Католическая Церковь? Никогда не слышал о такой... Подождите, я
спрошу у Шефа.
— Шеф, — спрашивает Петр у Бога, — там один чудак утверждает, что он
ваш заместитель на земле, его зовут Папа Римский, вам это о чем-то
говорит?
— Нет, — отвечает Бог, — но погоди, давай спросим у Иисуса.
Бог и Петр объясняют Иисусу ситуацию.
— Подождите, — говорит Иисус, — я сам с ним поговорю.
Через 10 минут Иисус, смеясь до слез, приходит назад.
— Помните рыболовный кружок, который я организовал 2000 лет назад?
Он ДО СИХ ПОР СУЩЕСТВУЕТ!

----------

AlekseyE (18.05.2009), Bob (17.05.2009), Pema Sonam (17.05.2009), Schwejk (24.07.2009), Сергей Муай (17.05.2009), Слава Эркин (17.05.2009), Шавырин (17.05.2009)

----------


## Lara



----------


## Yeshe

-Папа, а правда говорят что от общения в интернетовских чатах тупеют? 
-Гыыыыы, сына.

----------

AlekseyE (18.05.2009), Александр С (18.05.2009), Буль (18.05.2009), Доржик (06.01.2010), Илия (18.05.2009), Сергей Муай (17.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Hедавно подруга устроилась работать в Билайн оператором - тем самым, которые отвечают на вопросы типа "как активировать карточку", "а что это тут за кнопочка" и так далее. После первого же дня работы звонит и делится впечатлениями:- Представляешь, звонит мужик и говорит, что у него шар не работает. Давайте, говорит, мне сюда специалиста по шарам! Так ведь сразу и не придумаешь, что можно на такое ответить. Зато сколько всего можно себе вообразить... Только минут через 5 она догадалась, что ШАР - это W A P. Поржали, забыли. Потом в течение следующего дня еще звонили клиенты, жалующиеся на неполадки с шарами, на третий день они тоже звонили, и все это уже перестало казаться таким уж смешным...Кульминация шаровой темы наступила на четвертый день, когда некое лицо кавказской национальности позвонило и пожаловалось, что у него не работает ШАР-ЖОПОРЕЗ. Угадайте, что это было? WAP-GPRS.


...

----------

Илия (18.05.2009), Слава Эркин (17.05.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Фанатичные православные "в ударе":

http://versii.org/2008/03/17/onishenko_protiv_posta/

несколько цитат оттуда:




> ...
> Воистину это акт народного единения, более 100 миллионов человек поменяют свой обычный образ жизни на эти дни, благочестие будет поставлено во главу угла...


Интересно, что же у них всё остальное время поставлено во главу угла?




> ...
> К тому же известно, что этот “праздник” (_день Святого Патрика_) излюбленное мероприятие среди эксгибиционистов. Многие православные получили моральные травмы посещая это празднование....





> ...
> Не зря эти закусочные расположились около самых популярных политических городских площадок, в любую погоду, начиная с раннего утра собираются там разные люди, кто-то заходит просто перекусить, а кое-кто готовится к дерзкой антиправительственной акции: передают под столами пачки провокационных листовок, распределяют роли, выходят на связь с ноутбуков и КПК - во всех “Макдональдсах” с недавнего времени бесплатный Интернет (как известно, бесплатного ничего не бывает, раз БЕСПЛАТНО значит БЕС ПЛАТИТ)...





> ...
> Любое уважающее себя заведение общественного питание в России на время Великого Поста меняет свое меню, остаются странички только с постными блюдами. Иноверец, конечно, может попросить в качестве исключения что-то мясное и ему принесут недостающие странички - у нас же уважают обычаи гостей. Но зачем соблазнять запретными на время поста явствами русского человека? Так вот “Макдональдъс” это делает! Мало того, у них нет даже специального постного меню.
> ...





> ...
> И я верю в нашу православную общественность! Столько раз уже она останавливала наступление содомии, атеизма и богохульства.

----------

Bob (18.05.2009), Буль (18.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Вчера опять играл с компом в преферанс. Здорово играет, сволочь! Уже на третий апгрейд себе зарабатывает!

----------


## Lara

Не многие знают, что кроты верят в Великого Дачника. Ведь именно он посылает им весной картофель с небес.

----------

Илия (20.05.2009), Шавырин (18.05.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Нарыто в просторах интернета. Имя автора неизвестно, только ник - Petra. 


Несколько лет назад я ходила на курсы английского, на которых учились люди с разных концов света. На занятиях мы постоянно делали сообщения о традициях или культуре своих стран (что очень интересно, т.к. одно дело, когда читаешь об этом, и совсем другое, когда абориген сам рассказывает. Опять же вопрос задать можно).
И был среди нас тибетский монах-расстрига. И рассказал он нам дивную историю о традиционных семейных отношениях...

Итак, НДжи доложил нам, что модель семьи, которая к нынешним временам уже отмерла, но в глухих деревнях местами ещё держится, – многомужие. Женщина выходит замуж за всех братьев семьи, переезжая в их дом.

Если в доме есть маленькие братья, то они ждут поры совершеннолетия и тоже вступают с ней в брак. Невесту подбирают средного возраста, старшему, но под всех братьев (т.е. когда старший совсем уже стар, то в наличии ещё имеется муж молоденький, что, как отметил НДжи, очень полезно для здоровья женщины). Чем больше в семье сыновей, тем привлекательнее для невест дом, тк большее количество добытчиков делают дом благосостоятельнее.
За семью, в которой всего один или два сына, хорошую невесту не отдадут. Придётся довольствоваться либо сироткой, либо что осталось.
Такая модель удобна тем, что оставляя наследство, не нужно делить хозяйство, т.е. с годами оно, по идее, должно расти и шириться.

На этом он закончил свою речь и просил задавать вопросы, если вдруг непонятно.
У китаянок к нему вопросов, разумеется, не было, а мы, переварив (точнее, НЕ переварив) услышанное, начали. Первым выступил француз:
- А как же решается проблема, когда кому спать с женой?

НДжи не понял вопроса.
Ему на разные лады разъяснили, он удивился:
- Здесь нет никакой проблемы, это решает жена.
Француз обиделся:
- А другие что, ждут? Расписание что ли?
- Нет никакого расписания. Кого она позовёт, тот и идёт.
Девушки оживились. Мы слыхали, что Тибет – Колыбель Цивилизации и Центр Мироздания, но теперь это приобретало реальные черты, действительно, как мудро всё устроено.
- А если одного она всё время не зовёт и не зовёт? – забеспокоился за далёкого тибетского мужа француз.
- Значит, ему нужно постараться, чтобы заслужить её внимание. Лучше работать, например.

Француз присвистнул. Он чувствовал, что тибетецы где-то что-то не понимают, и ему нетерпелось привести ситуацию к понятному знаменателю. Попытавшись сделать ещё несколько заходов, он, тем не менее, неизменно упирался в спокойное “Она решает”.

- А чьи, простите, считаются дети? – поднял руку венгр-молодожён.
- Как чьи? Всех, хотя в некоторых сёлах считалось – старшего брата.
- Их не различают по отцам?
- Нет.
- И тебе неинтересно знать, который из 10 сыновей – твой?
- Все мои.
- Ага, щаз! – оживилась мужская часть класса.
- Это неважно. Эти дети принадлежат одному роду, и если кто-то из отцов погибнет, другие будут кормить всех детей как своих, а для матери и так не важно, кто отец её ребёнка, она будет заботиться обо всех одинаково, но чем больше мужчин кормят её детей, тем лучше.

- А как на счёт ревности? Братья не ревнуют, не ссорятся? – не унимался француз.
- Как они могут ревновать, если это их всех жена?
- Ну прям совсем?
- Совсем. Наверное.
- Ну вот тебе совсем-совсем радостно было бы смотреть, как брат идёт с твоей женой в спальню?!
- Так это и его жена тоже.
- То есть тебе дела нет?
- Нет.
- А если сосед косо посмотрит на твою жену, тебе тоже дела нет?
- Как это посмотрит?
- А вот так! – и француз изобразил вызывающий, приямо-таки страстно-испепеляющий взгляд и помотал бровями.
- Нет. Сосед так не посмотрит. Его убить могут.
- ААААА!!! – завопил класс, довольный, что ревность всё-таки существует и значит, если Шекспир покопался бы там повнимательнее, то всё бы там нашлось. Всё как у людей.

Но меня беспокоил другой вопрос:
- А что, если жене не хочется исполнять супружеские обязанности с каким-то из мужей?
- Как это не хочется? – удивился НДжи, ход европейской мысли опять ставил его в тупик, - Как не захочется?
Тут все девушки наперебой начали объяснять:
- А так вот и не захочется!
- Ну не нравится один, хоть режь!!

- Ну совсем плохой, плохо работает, во!!!
- Ну не может она с ним идти, со всеми без проблем, а с этим – ну никак!
Француз и венгр в один голос радостно:
- А это уже ЕЁ проблемы!!!
Девицы загалдели, начался базар стенка на стенку, который клубился бы ещё долго, но смолк в одно мгновенье, разбившись о тихий голос НДжи:
- Нет. Это как раз – ЕГО проблема. Его большая проблема.

Мы затихли. И он поведал нам грустную историю о том, что если с одним мужем жене не хочется спать, или невзлюбит его так, что превозмочь уже никак, то начинается чёрная полоса в жизни мужчины.
Сначала, когда неприязнь ещё не озвучена официально, он просто старается изо всех сил, чтобы заслужить её расположение. Братья исподволь ему помогают. Если успехов никаких, то ему даётся испытательный срок, и если и это не приводит к доброму результату, то в игру вступает ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ карта. Самая последняя:
к женщине приходит Свекровь.

(Девчонки! Прежде, чем читать дальше - приготовьте салфетку, чтобы утереть скупую слезу, прольющуюся над несовершенством мироздания):

К женщине
на поклон приходит свекровь. И,
стоя на коленях,
просит пожалеть её сына и позволить ему остаться.
Хотя бы ещё на время. Она выслушает много обидных слов о своём сыне, которого она так плохо воспитала. Она будет просить и обещать, обещать и просить, лишь бы сыну было позволено остаться.
Женщина, безгранично уважая возраст свекрови, может принять её просьбу и оставить мужчину в доме.

В этом месте класс замер… Как изменился мир!
Тишину нарушил француз, как наименее сочувствующий тибетской модели семьи:
- И что будет, если она скажет “Нет”?
- Тогда ему нужно уйти. Пути у него два – в монастырь или в наёмные работники, жить при каком-то доме и работать за еду и кров. Но велика возможность того, что он погибнет как бездомная собака – от голода.

Мы опять немножко пошумели. В разных концах земли заикали далёкие свекрови.
Мне определённо нравился тибетский вариант, я попробовала поближе присмотреться к самой нелюбимой части ведения домашнего хозяйства:
- Скажи, а мужчина может помогать женщине по дому, или это считается только женской работой?
Он не понял вопроса. Но я не унималась и настойчиво пыталась выяснить – кто в доме моет посуду на такую прорву людей.
Оказалось, что домашние обязанности тибетской женщины мало отличаются от европейских, исключалось только одно – женщина не могла работать на земле (т.е. все сельскохозяйственные работы выполняли мужья).
- Ну а там, обед приготовить или посуду помыть, мужчина может?
- Но он же занят своими делами вне дома.
- Хорошо, а если, предположим, снаружи ВСЁ сделано, он может помыть посуду или подмести пол, или он не станет этого делать ни при каких обстоятельствах как, например, у мусульман?
- А… конечно может, почему нет? Если он освободился, он будет выполнять любую работу внутри дома, если нужна его помощь.

- Скажи, Нджи…, - вдруг задумчиво подала голос училка, сидевшая среди учеников, - а как ты стал монахом?..
Все вытаращились на неё, поражённые озарением. И только я не удержалась от гримасы (ну это надо такое подумать? В тибетских монахах и буддийской шкале ценностей я, конечно, ничего не понимаю, но в мужчинах – вполне. И тут не надо особо приглядываться, чтобы понять, что таких мужчин жёны из домов не выпирают).
Он улыбнулся:
- Родители отдали меня в монастырь, когда я был подростком. Это большая честь для семьи, если кто-то из детей станет монахом (монахиней).

- А у меня вопрос, - подняла руку девочка-Верочка, - а как быть остальным женщинам?
- Каким остальным?
- Ну тем, которые не выйдут замуж.
- Что значит не выйдут? Которые не хотят замуж – становятся монахинями.
- Нет, которые не хотят в монахини.
- Тогда идут замуж.
- Так на всех мужей не хватит!
- Как не хватит? Это женщин не хватает, мужчин всегда больше.
- О, а в Европе наоборот.
НДжи вздохнул – там хорошо, где нас нет.
- Как же быть тем, кому не хватит семей-братьев?
Он опять не понял, ему долго объясняли, наконец, он рассмеялся:
- Вы хотите сказать, что какой-то женщине может не хватить мужчины?
- ДА!
- Такого быть не может: если женщина хочет выйти замуж, она же всегда найдёт за кого, остаться одному – проблема мужская. Она может забрать одного из младших мужей и они будут жить сами. Но в деревнях так не проживёшь, поэтому это могло быть только в городе. Там можно прожить и с двумя мужьями, даже с одним. А на земле – нет, нужно много…
И мы опять возражали и опять много говорили…

----------

Neroli (18.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.05.2009), Sadhak (19.05.2009), Schwejk (29.05.2009), Yeshe (18.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.05.2009), Александр С (19.05.2009), Аминадав (19.05.2009), Бато (19.05.2009), Буль (18.05.2009), Вова Л. (19.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009), Сергей Хос (18.05.2009), Чиффа (19.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Хорошую байку нашел случайно в одном ЖЖ:

...Один человек думал, что когда он проиграл партию в шахматы, то потерпел поражение. Проучившись два года у знаменитого учителя Дзена, он понял, что потерпел поражение, если выиграл. По-прежнему неудовлетворенный, он проучился полтора года у великого суфийского святого Нарсуфина и узнал, что если он проиграл, но доволен проигрышем, то потерпел поражение. Тогда он на три года направился в Гималаи и научился у великого Йога Махариши, что если он выиграл, но чувствует себя виноватым за это, то он потерпел поражение.

А потом друзья подарили ему "Энциклопедию шахматных дебютов" и он научился, наконец, развивать свои пешки.

----------

Zom (18.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

*Евгения Горенко*, спасибо за историю, а вот ее источник и кстати продолжение

часть 1
http://m-petra.livejournal.com/34005.html

часть 2
http://m-petra.livejournal.com/35475.html

----------

Аминадав (19.05.2009), Бато (19.05.2009), Чиффа (19.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Чёрный юмор:
Из книги рекордов Гиннесса:
- За один вечер, в Химках, сотовый телефон сменил семерых
  владельцев. Причем двоих еще и пережил.

----------


## Yeshe

Психиатр поздравляет своего пациента с прогрессом в лечении.
- И это вы называете прогрессом??? Шесть месяцев назад я был Наполеоном, а сейчас - никто...

----------

Pema Sonam (19.05.2009), Tiop (19.05.2009), Zom (19.05.2009), Бато (19.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009), Шавырин (19.05.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

В продолжении психиатрической темы...
Из к/ф "Анекдоты из палаты n.6"
"-Слушайте,вы бороду сбрейте,а то на Карла Маркса очень походите.
-Бороду-то я сбрею,а мысли,мысли я куда дену?!"

----------

Tiop (19.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009)

----------


## Ноки

"Подскажите, что нужно для съемки потусторонних объектов, нечисти там всякой, духов. Наверное, объектив с высокой степень просветления. Посоветуйте, какой выбрать для Кенона. А то я с китовым не могу черетй никак снять - я их вижу, а на снимках их нет."

----------

Спокойный (20.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Ингеборга Дапкунайте в Эстонии была признана алфавитом.


Вчера русский турист, находясь в нетрезвом состоянии, оставил два синяка
на теле армии Лихтенштейна.


Вчера в темном переулке гражданка Иванова стала жертвой... а затем
госпожой...


Трагический случай: На концерте Надежды Бабкиной двое попали под
хоровод.


В детском саду наконец дали горячую воду. Это не макароны, конечно, но
всё же лучше, чем ничего.


Абитуриент МГУ Василий Сидоров, защитив преподавательницу от хулиганов,
ПОСТУПИЛ как настоящий мужчина.



Вблизи дома престарелых специально обученные кукушки подбадривают
пенсионеров.

----------


## Sforza

> Вблизи дома престарелых специально обученные кукушки подбадривают
> пенсионеров.


Так чёто..вспомнилось.

----------


## Bob

День первый.
К земле приближается гигантский астероид. Группа отважных бурильщиков
отправилась к нему для установки ядерного заряда.

День второй.
К земле приближается гигантский астероид с ядерным зарядом.

----------

Бато (20.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Многие в период взрослой жизни задаются вопросом: "Что лучше: синица в руке или журавль в небе?" И только пенсионеры в доме престарелых знают, что лучше всего - в нужное время утка под кроватью.

----------


## Won Soeng

Работники

Есть одна строительная бригада, которая берется за выполнение всех работ. И наняли бригаду, чтобы почисить канализационный стояк в отдельно взятой квартире.
Ребята принесли сантехнический трос и начали его просовывать в стояк, так как они были с утра не очень трезвые, то трос ушел в вспомогательное ответление и попал в сифон на кухне этажом выше, при этом он поднял пластмассовую защиту слива и постепенно просовывается на кухню. Когда трос уперся в окно (кухня небольшая), то работяги, почувствовав, что трос уперся, начали его крутить.
Трос соответственно прокручиваясь, начал наматывать на себя штору, которая висела на этом окне. Работяги, покрутив трос, начали тянуть его назад.
В это время хозяин квартиры смотрел телевизор в соседней комнате и услышал, что на кухне что-то грохнуло (это упала багета со шторой), он метнулся посмотреть, что там происходит и увидел, что штора заползает в слив раковины.
Он схватил штору и начал тянуть ее назад. Работяги, почувствовав, что трос дальше не двигается, позвали третьего и попросили его помочь. Втроем они вытянули штору и решили - до чего люди дошли, шторы в стояк стали засовывать

----------

Good (20.05.2009), Tiop (20.05.2009), Бато (21.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009), Поляков (21.05.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question...5091455AAMiPbG




> What does Theravada and Mahayana mean?
> Can you plz explain fully what it means.
> Can you also tell me which countries are Theravada and Mahayana:
> India
> Ukraine
> Burma
> Thailand
> Africa
> Russia

----------

Andrei Besedin (21.05.2009), Tiop (20.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question...5091455AAMiPbG


Украину там в махаяну записали  :Smilie:

----------

Andrei Besedin (21.05.2009), Евгения Горенко (21.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Небольшой украинский городок. В кафе, где проходит какое-то торжество, звучит музыка, резво пляшет народ и т.п., просыпается молодой человек. Вынимает лицо из блюда с салатом, ошарашенно оглядывается вокруг и затравленно спрашивает:
- Где я???
- На свадьбе!!!
- А кто я???
- Жених!
- Фигасе.......А невеста кто?
- Та чи Галя, чи Полина.
- Ни хрена себе.......Чипполино......

----------

Tiop (20.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Париж. Елисейские поля. На светофоре останавливаются 6-литровый мерс,
607 пыжик и велосипед. Водители увидели друг друга, удивление сразу же
сменилось бурной радостью. Припарковались. Кинулись друг другу в
обьятия:
- Боже ж мой, - Сёма, Ицык, Хаим, сколько лет, сколько зим...
А помнишь Одессу, а помнишь наш двор.. - А тётю Песю, А управдома
Исэра Пинховича... - Вот это встреча! В ПАРИЖЕ!!! Нет, так
расходиться нельзя, знаю тут один уютный ресторанчик, пошли
посидим, пообедаем. наших вспомним.
Тут водитель велосипеда Семён замялся:
- Ой ви знаете, это таки Елисейские поля, боюсь здешний
  ресторанчик будет мне не по карману!
- Семён, ну что за условности между нами, ну не будешь кушать..

----------

Homa Brut (22.05.2009), Вова Л. (20.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Милиционер:"мальчик, ты почему не в школе?Да ты еще и куришь, какой класс?!"
Мальчик:"буржуазия!"

И говорит тогда золотая рыба старику:
- Дедуля, у твоего соседа всего одна корова, а ты уже третий раз просишь, чтоб она сдохла.

Умной женщине комплименты служат для оценки мужчин, глупой - для самооценки.

Электрогитара появилась после того, как молния ударила в цыганский табор.

----------

Шавырин (21.05.2009)

----------


## Good

Когда начальник говорит: "Я тут набросал кое-что, подправь немного",
становится понятно, что придется долго разгребать.

- А привези-ка мне, батюшка, цветочек... аленький. 
- Господь с тобой, доченька, я в магазин за хлебом иду.

Приходит вечером усталый муж с работы, звонит в дверь, она открывает, сбрасывает халатик... 
- Боже мой - ты вся в черном... ЧТО СЛУЧИЛОСЬ С МАМОЙ?!!

После того, как Россия обиделась на Сердючку за то, что та спела "Раша,
гуд бай!", и Верка стала петь "Лаша тумбай", Америка тоже срочно решила
обидеться на "Наутилус Помпилиус" за песню "Гуд бай, Америка, о!" и
теперь Бутусов будет петь "Тут в бане веники - о!". 

Гаишник тормозит машину за превышение скорости. Оттуда "вываливается" 
в хлам пьяная дама. Выплевывает на дорогу конфету и говорит:
"Представляешь, с ликером попалась!"

Приходит еврей к равину, и говорит: "Ребе, мне так плохо, жена не радует, дети в школе плохо учатся, бизнес не клеится, подскажите что делать". 
Равин советует: "Напиши плакат "ТАК БУДЕТ НЕ ВСЕГДА" и повесь его над входом в дом. 
Проходит месяц, счастливый еврей приходит к равину и говорит: "Все наладилось и в бизнесе и с женой все хорошо, дети пятерки стали из школы приносить", может быть снять табличку? 
Равин отвечает: "Да пусть пока еще повисит"

Один предприниматель интересуется у другого: 
- Как тебе удалось добиться того, что твои сотрудники никогда не
опаздывают? 
- Очень просто: у меня работает 30 человек, а мест для парковки 
всего 20.

----------

Homa Brut (22.05.2009), Илия (21.05.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

16 причин, по которым Бог никогда не получит профессорскую должность.
(перевод с английского)
1. У него была только одна публикация по теме.
2. Она была опубликована на иврите.
3. В ней не было никаких ссылок на других авторов.
4. Она не была опубликована в журнале с достаточно высоким индексом цитирования.
5. Некоторые даже сомневаются, что Он сам это написал.
6. Возможно, это и правда, что Он создал мир, но что Он сделал с тех пор?
7.Его стремление к сотрудничеству было минимальным.
8. Научное сообщество испытывает существенные трудности с воспроизведением
Его результатов.
9. Он никогда не обращался в комиссию по этике за разрешением использовать
подопытных людей.
10. Когда во время одного эксперимента все пошло наперекосяк, Он попытался
скрыть это, утопив подопытных.
11. Когда испытуемые не вели себя предсказанным образом, Он исключал их
из контрольной группы.
12. Он редко посещал свои занятия, просто велел студентам читать книгу.
13. Некоторые говорят, что Он посылал Своего Сына учить студентов.
14. Он исключил своих первых двух студентов за тягу к знаниям.
15. Несмотря на то, что в своем тесте Он давал всего 10 заданий, большинство
студентов провалили тест.
16. Его консультации проходили очень редко, и обычно на вершине горы.

----------

Homa Brut (22.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.05.2009), Schwejk (22.09.2009), Tiop (21.05.2009), Zom (22.05.2009), Амритавиграха (27.05.2009), Вова Л. (21.05.2009), Илия (22.05.2009), Чиффа (22.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко



----------

Homa Brut (22.05.2009), Zom (22.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко



----------

Andrei Besedin (22.05.2009), Inbongo (22.05.2009), Pema Sonam (22.05.2009), Sesin (22.05.2009), Александр С (23.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

С того же ресурса:

----------

Bob (22.05.2009), Homa Brut (22.05.2009), Schwejk (22.09.2009), Sesin (22.05.2009), Поляков (22.05.2009), Серж (22.05.2009)

----------


## andykh

Напомнило камерой  :Smilie: 

Христианский пикник. Большой стол, дети, стоит корзина яблок с нравоучительной табличкой - "Дети! Берите ТОЛЬКО по одному яблоку, чтобы досталось всем! Помните - Бог следит за вами!"
На другом конце стола - пирог с запиской - "Берите все сколько хотите! Бог следит за яблоками!"

----------

Bob (22.05.2009), Pema Sonam (22.05.2009), Sesin (22.05.2009), Буль (22.05.2009), Шавырин (22.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> 16 причин, по которым Бог никогда не...


Главный недостаток Бога: Он бракодел. Не завершив творческого акта творения мира, начал сомневаться в благости содеянного. 

Взял бы по-тихому, по-умному исправил брачок, так нет же - фиксировал его в основном труде. Вместо того, чтобы посоветоваться с Адамом, спросить у него, а плохо ли ему одному в раю (ответ любого нормального человека совершенно очевиден), продолжил свою сомнительную деятельность.

----------


## Bob

В один монастырь приехала комиссия, составленная Святейшим Синодом из настоятелей других монастырей. Один из членов комиссии пришел к местному настоятелю и с изумлением сказал, что монахи во время молитвы курят! 
- "Ну и что же?" 
- "Но наш монастырь запрашивал Святейший синод, можно ли курить во время молитвы" 
- "И что же Вам ответили?" 
- "Что нельзя!" 
- "А мы спросили, можно ли молиться во время курения, и нам сказали - можно! Видите, все зависит от постановки вопроса!"

----------

Homa Brut (29.05.2009), Илия (23.05.2009), Слава Эркин (29.05.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy



----------

Дмитрий Певко (22.05.2009), Дролма Церинг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Фортуна улыбается тому, кого не замечает Фемида.

Как бы захватить мир, пока санитары не увидели?!

- Вчера был в гостях, ел селёдку под шубой.
- Да ты и в армии хлеб под одеялом жрал!

Думаю, настоящий Апокалипсис так и пройдет, с пивом и фотокамерами: к тому моменту, как вострубит седьмой ангел, записи первых шести уже выложат на YouTube...

Выражаю сердечную благодарность всем тем людям, которые не жалея ни времени, ни сил обеспечивают мне безбедную жизнь!
Касперский

----------

AlekseyE (23.05.2009), Homa Brut (29.05.2009), Schwejk (22.09.2009), Tiop (22.05.2009), Zom (27.05.2009), Вова Л. (22.05.2009), Илия (23.05.2009), Поляков (22.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

116 процентов населения земли испытывают серьёзные проблемы с математикой.

----------

AlekseyE (26.05.2009), Fat (11.06.2009), Tiop (23.05.2009), Буль (24.05.2009), Поляков (23.05.2009), Слава Эркин (29.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

Существует 10 типов людей: те, кто понимают бинарную алгебру и те, кто не понимает.

----------

Makc (26.05.2009), Schwejk (22.09.2009), Бато (24.05.2009), Буль (24.05.2009), Вова Л. (26.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Только тогда "10 тип*а* людей"  :Smilie:

----------

Fat (11.06.2009)

----------


## sidhi

15 мая должна  была состоятся международная конференция лохов.Съехались лохи со всего мира...а конференцию отменили

----------

AlekseyE (26.05.2009), Homa Brut (29.05.2009), Neroli (24.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Уже боян, но, как я не раз убеждался, многие ещё не видели.
Гениальный мультсериал Алексея Алексеева "Лесное минимал-техно":
Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5

Алексей Алексеев учился в Университете им. Баумана в Москве, работал в студии «Пилот», сейчас профессионально занимается анимацией в Венгрии. Его работа с непереводимым названием KJFG №5 (первая часть мультсериала) взяла уже два приза: приз Фестиваля анимационного кино Anifest в Чехии (2007), первый приз за лучший анимационный фильм Международного фестиваля в Annecy (2008).




> Алексей Алексеев из тех, кто пришел работать на студию «Пилот» рано – в 1988-м уже после МВТУ им. Баумана. Он, как и многие, был учеником Татарского, а через пять лет закончил Высшие режиссерские курсы. В середине 90-х он снял один из фильмов из цикла про Братьев Пилотов – «Братья Пилоты снимают клип для MTV». Фильм этот был заказан в качестве клипа, но чем менее интересной была музыка, которую принес заказчик, тем абсурднее, веселее и безумнее получилась лента.
> 
> В 1996-м году по приглашению студии «Варга» Алексеев приехал в Будапешт. Собирался скоро вернуться, но остался надолго. В Венгрии главная работа, которую ему приходится делать – это снимать коммерческие телесериалы для солидных телеканалов. Но и в этой работе, так же, как и в маленьких авторских фильмах, и в фильме «Про ворона» из цикла «Гора самоцветов», который Алексеев снял в 2004-м году по заказу «Пилота», видны его неизменные качества: наблюдательный и насмешливый взгляд и тяга к абсурду.

----------

Andrei Besedin (24.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (05.06.2009), Schwejk (22.09.2009), Yeshe (24.05.2009), Zom (30.05.2009), Пилигрим (25.05.2009), Слава Эркин (29.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Идут два парня по улице. Навстречу им красивая девушка. Поравнявшись с ними, она улыбается. Один другому говорит:
- Во, видел? Это она мне улыбалась!!!!
- Ха, а кому же ещё? Я когда тебя первый раз увидел вообще целую неделю ржал.

Родители хотели чтобы из меня вышел толк... Так и получилось... Толк вышел - бестолковость осталась...

Дятел задумался и выпал с другой стороны дерева.

Не надо пугаться, увидев себя в зеркале. Ведь это всего лишь отражение...

Счастье дурака в том, что сам он не понимает, кто он...

----------


## Won Soeng

Веселые названия фильмов на Болгарском языке
http://valkorn.livejournal.com/588061.html

----------

Bob (26.05.2009), Neroli (26.05.2009), Schwejk (22.09.2009), Zom (27.05.2009), Буль (27.05.2009)

----------


## Поляков

"Форрест Гамп". Руская версия.



via dmitrivrubel

----------

Andrei Besedin (30.05.2009), Homa Brut (29.05.2009), Алексей Сонный (11.11.2009), Вова Л. (27.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (27.05.2009), Шавырин (27.05.2009)

----------


## sidhi

забор больницы

----------

Tiop (29.05.2009), Александр С (30.05.2009), Вова Л. (29.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Герасим всегда отличался своими утопическими взглядами.

Гепард бежал за оленихой:
- Догоню - убью! - злился гепард.
Олениха виляла задницей и пускала пыль в глаза.
- Послушай, я же с серьезными намерениями, - гепард почти достал зубами горячую задницу.
- Дык, и я не из спортивного интереса, - оленихе порядком все надоело.
- Я умру без тебя.
- Ничче, найдешь другую.
Гепард остановился и достал из холодильника бутылку водки:
- Скотина, она и в Африке скотина, - утешился он первым стаканом.
- Животное, - олениха поправила прическу, - Хоть бы сперва в кино пригласил.
Стервятники стали разлетаться.

На извечный вопрос: что появилось раньше, яйцо или курица - следует отвечать: яйцо, ибо его снес птеродактиль.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

- )

----------

Дмитрий Певко (31.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Fat (11.06.2009), Lyykfi (07.06.2009), Raudex (01.06.2009), Tiop (30.05.2009), Кумо (31.05.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

Старые баяны, но все равно нравится. Из цикла "люди и собаки"

----------

Neroli (31.05.2009), Pema Sonam (31.05.2009), Tiop (01.06.2009), Бато (01.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (01.06.2009), Дролма Церинг (31.05.2009), Сергей Муай (31.05.2009), Чиффа (31.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AlekseyE (01.06.2009), Morris Allan (01.06.2009), Raudex (01.06.2009), Zom (04.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (01.06.2009), Чиффа (02.06.2009)

----------


## Sforza



----------

Schwejk (22.09.2009), Zom (04.06.2009), Вова Л. (01.06.2009), Кумо (02.06.2009), Пилигрим (02.06.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> А ещё есть?


Пожалуйте: http://www.funfunkypages.com/peopleanddogs/

----------

Pema Sonam (01.06.2009), Вова Л. (01.06.2009), Чиффа (02.06.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Сижу на форуме, никого не трогаю, починяю примус... заходит муж: "Давай-ка спать, а то сейчас есть пойду!"

----------

Bob (02.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Я думал, что хуже быть не может. Оказалось, у меня просто бедная фантазия...

Время бежит, если его послать, и останавливается, если тебя послало.

В пьяной драке всегда побеждает Зеленый Змий.

Если долго играть в компьютерные игры - может развиться болезнь Пальцгеймера.

Существует обычай, что когда женятся два программиста, тещей считается материнская плата жены.

----------


## Поляков



----------

Вова Л. (02.06.2009), Чиффа (03.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> 


Надо же - еще и печать гербовая.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вам повезло! Сейчас Всем представляется уникальная возможность приобрести отличные стульчики, в элитном исполнении, для медитативных практик, освященные самим Преп. Дорже Жамбо чойдже ламой!!!


http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.ph...v=l#1221202208

----------

Tiop (02.06.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Надо же - еще и печать гербовая.


Так целитель Сергей не абы кто, а академик "Всероссийской академии кармических наук".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

За прошедшие сyтки в городе Н зафиксировано: один пожар, одно ДТП, одно ограбление, одно изнасилование. 
Пострадавший находится сейчас в городской травматологической больнице.

----------

Сергей Муай (03.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Умелец - это человек, который всегда знает, что можно сделать. Специалист - это человек, который всегда знает, чего нельзя сделать. Мастер - это человек, который всегда знает, что нужно сделать и кому дать задание: умельцу, специалисту, или оно само по себе рассосётся.

Не все знают, что Лев Толстой многое сократил в своем произведении "Война и мир". Изначально он хотел написать роман в 8-12 томов. Но однажды во сне ему явились школьники 231-й московской школы и в грубой форме попросили его этого не делать.

Всепобеждающий Армейский Язык:

А теперь закрой рот и скажи, где ты был.

Я вас не спрашиваю, где вы были! Я спрашиваю, откуда идете!

По команде "Бегом-марш" руки сгинаются в коленях!

Что, машина не заводится? Поехали, потом заведешь.

Ставлю вопрос ребром: или мы будем или не без этого!

Осмотрите дыру в заборе и доложите мне, с какой она стороны, с той или с этой?

Отпечатать в трех экземплярах, но чтоб первый был готов к обеду.

К днищу аппарата приварено отверстие.

Товарищи бойцы! Спите быстрее! До подъема осталось пять минут.

Чья шинель подписана "Сидоров"?

Лицо на фотографии должно быть квадратным.

Вы что думаете -вы все дураки, а я один умный?!

Что это над нами завис вертолет? Горючее что-ли кончилось?

Товарищи курсанты, поставьте дипломаты на пол, а у кого не стоит, зажмите между ног.

Пора, товарищи, брать коня за рога.

И спать хочется, и Родину жалко...

Рота! Шире шаг! Почему зад не поет?

Белье вы получите такое же белое, только синее.

Что вы на меня свое лицо вытаращили?

Кто не умеет плавать, тот должен хорошо нырять.

Расстояние между ногами - один шаг.

Температура кипения воды в танке - 90 градусов + Нет, 90 градусов - это прямой угол.

Искать смысла нет, даже если найдем.

Зимой, то есть, ночью, караул сменяется два раза в день.

Гонору-то у вас много, мама откормила на сосисках и сметане!

Займитесь личной самодисциплиной, иначе завтра ей займусь я.

Замаскировать так, чтоб ни одна собака не нашла. Даже я!

Я китель снял, значит, холодно не будет.

Неужели нельзя это сказать более русским языком?

Вы что делаете? Ничего? Тогда давайте быстрее!

Р-р-равняйсь! Не слышу единого щелчка при повороте голов!

В ином смысле много ума хуже, чем если бы его не было вообще.

Что вас больше занимает: то, что я говорю, или дохлый голубь, который летает над столовой?!

Уставы пригодятся вам в жизни! Как же вы будете воспитывать своих детей?

Что ты, как девица, красный? Через месяц офицером станешь!

В течении 6 часов мы будем прививать вам любовь к строевой подготовке.

Не надо мыть полы ежедневно, но хотя бы каждый день надо!

Ты что со штативом делаешь? А если тебе все три ноги раздвинуть?

У кого склонности к математике? Бери лопату и извлекай корни!

Когда сделаете в жизни столько бесполезного, сколько я, тогда и будете меня критиковать!

Давайте без "давайте"!

Замполит, выгнать этого придурка из комсомола! Как не комсомолец? Принять и выгнать!

Вопрос понял, ответ думаю.

Товарищ курсант, вы хотите что-то сказать? Встаньте! Закройте рот! Садитесь!

Не хотите жить как люди, будете жить по уставу!

Кто давал команду смеяться?

С майорами, учти, сначала говори: "Шучу", потом шути.

Подстригитесь, глядишь, и служба лучше пойдет.

Заряженному танку в дуло не смотрят!

Где вы были? В туалете? Вы бы еще в театр сходили!

Копать здесь и здесь. А я пока схожу узнаю где надо.

Если нет ответа, то давайте подумаем...

Солдат должен подчиняться слепому инстинкту командира.

Основное выражение лица -широко открытый от удивления рот.

Голова болит? Читайте устав...

Если у вас вместо головы -задница, информацию надо в записных книжках иметь! Вот как у меня!

Голова у солдата - чтоб думать, а мозги - чтобы соображать!

Услышав лай караульной собаки, часовой дублирует его голосом.

Танки не моют. Их красят!

Что вы галдите, как в муравейнике?!

На большой глубине гордой походкой шла подводная лодка.

Вы, товарищ курсант, не курсант, а настоящий неандерталец, и, я бы даже сказал, антрополог.

Что вы спите стоя на ходу?

Едем ночью, идеальные условия, луна светит, солнце...

Привыкли, чуть что, как страусы, голову в снег.

Надо полы так тереть, чтобы вода скрипела.

Закрывайте дверь, вы же не к любовнице пришли!

Живете, как свиньи в берлоге.

Офицер без мечты, что собака без крыльев.

Он даже погиб!

Что вы так стоите, как будто радикулит скрючился.

Что за свинья здесь прошла?! Корова, что ли?!

Сурка образ жизни ведете, товарищи курсанты!

Отравляющие вещества -это когда один раз вдохнешь, и больше не надо.

Стратегия -это пожелание того, как должен действовать вероятный противник.

Миллиард -это огромная сумма, как сто миллионов.

Коpова -это такое большое животное с четырьмя ногами по углам...

Снег должен быть белый и квадратный.

Вход - это отверстие извне во внутрь, в обратном направлении, именуемое выходом.

Лучшее средство от любви - бег в противогазе.

Походная лопатка служит для копки окопов, а не для ковыряния в носу.

Для солдата субботник - это дело добровольное, а не так, что хочешь - участвуешь, а хочешь - нет.

Солдат - самое мелкое живое существо.

Каждый курсант должен быть либо поощрен, либо наказан.

У каждого человека свой собственный организм.

Любая кривая, обходящая начальника, короче прямой, проходящей мимо него.

Я решаю только вечные вопросы. Временные решает сержант.

Когда встречаются два странных человека, один из них всегда неправ.

Мы будем изучать каждый раз новое, но почти одно и то же.

Мосты через реки, как правило, строятся поперек течения.

Чем больше солдат спит, тем меньше от него вреда.

В философии можно как в двух пальцах заблудиться.

Вы что, первый раз на свет родились?

----------

Zom (04.06.2009), Александр С (06.06.2009), куру хунг (04.06.2009), Поляков (04.06.2009), Рюдзи (04.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

Жёстко -)

----------


## Makc

Помятуя свое прошлое, и думая о настоящем, подумалось:
"Деньги не пахнут", - подумал буддист, рукополагаясь в священника.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> "Деньги не пахнут", - подумал буддист, рукополагаясь в священника.


Аксиос, аксиос, аксиос!  :Big Grin:

----------

Makc (04.06.2009), Tiop (04.06.2009)

----------


## Makc

> Аксиос, аксиос, аксиос!


Это мы с супругой вчера порассуждали, что будет особенно цинично с моей стороны, если я, приняв прибежище, в поисках работы вернусь в церковь, да еще и потом стану священником (формально такая возможность есть - бывалых служек запросто могут забрать назад), естесственно оставив это всего лишь работой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Не знаю в какую тему лучше поместить, но думаю сюда подойдёт.
Из интервью "нашего" патриарха:



> ...
> Кирилл также призвал собравшуюся молодежь отказаться от занятий йоги и практики медитации.
> 
> По его словам, занятия йогой имеют две составляющих: физические упражнения и медитация. В технике физических упражнений он не видит ничего плохого, в отличие от медитативной практики.
> 
> "Но йога - это не только физкультура, это еще и опора на мировоззрение. Йога сопровождается медитацией. И в основе достижений, которые приверженцы йоги проявляют, иногда изумляя, лежит не столько физкультура, сколько внутренний фактор", - отметил патриарх Кирилл.
> 
> Патриарх высказал опасение, что "через такого рода медитацию может разрушаться национальное самосознание человека, его культурная идентичность".
> 
> ...


http://korrespondent.net/russia/846300

----------

Pema Sonam (05.06.2009), Raudex (05.06.2009), Вова Л. (05.06.2009), Кумо (05.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.06.2009)

----------


## Makc

Да, патриарх хорош...



> Он привел пример из личной жизни, отметив, что был более счастлив, когда ездил на Волге и доезжал за 20 минут до места назначения, чем теперь, когда его возят на "шикарном Мерседесе", а на улицах Москвы - многочасовые пробки.


Какие вопросы... Пусть купит себе скутер и не будет стоять в пробках.  :Smilie: 




> "Всякое производство связано с загрязнением окружающей среды", - подчеркнул патриарх. "И теория прогресса, впитавшая и атеистическое мировоззрение, захлебывается в конфликтных схемах. Развивая одно, губят другое", - констатировал предстоятель РПЦ.


А еще лучше - велосипед.

----------

Вова Л. (05.06.2009), Кумо (05.06.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Жёстко -)


есть и покруче.  :EEK!: 
Молчать я вас спрашиваю, я вас спрашиваю молчать.
Эй вы трое, оба ко мне.
От меня до следующего столба шагом марш.
Такое не забывается, это на всю жизнь!

----------

Tiop (05.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Новый русский жалуется приятелю:
- Прикинь, братан, ну всюду кидалово! Купил для офиса с аукциона Кристи вазу династии Мин за 50 тыщ баксов, а она, блин, оказалась китайской!

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Не знаю в какую тему лучше поместить, но думаю сюда подойдёт.
> Из интервью "нашего" патриарха:
> 
> http://korrespondent.net/russia/846300


Диагноз - острейшая форма паранойи

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Жили рядом атеист и религиозный фанат. Фанат каждый день постоянно молился, а атеист имел в виду. Но у атеиста было все -- красивая жена, машина, дети здоровые, а у фаната -- наоборот сплошные проблемы.
И вот говорит фанат во время очередной молитвы:
- Боже! Ну почему все так несправедливо? Он же даже в тебя не верит, а у него все классно, а я -- фанат каждый день молюсь и мне нифига в жизни не везет. Почему????
Голос с неба:
- Сосед твой правильно живет, а ты тут клянчишь что-то каждый день и покоя мне не даешь!
--------------------------------------
Два изрядно перепивших еврея, ломятся в ворота женского монастыря, явно не понимая где находятся. Из-за ворот на них кричат:
- Уходите отсюда! Здесь у нас Христовы невесты, а вы кто такие?!
- Мы? Родственники со стороны жениха!
--------------------------------------
Из разговора Адама с Богом:
- Тебе что, ребра жалко?
- Да нет, просто какое-то плохое предчувствие...
--------------------------------------
Врач, осмотрев больного священника:
- Не вешайте носа, Ваше преподобие, скоро мы Вас поставим на колени.

----------

Илия (06.06.2009)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

снится всякая чушь  :Smilie: 

читаю во сне книгу какого-то неизвестного мне буддийского "учителя" и там есть вопрос некого буддиста из "Тулы" к учителю и запомнил примерно ответ "учителя":

Некоторые дают своим детям до 5 лет много буддийских посвящений. Я сам получил 5 посвящений до пяти лет. Ко мне приходил человек, и его сын получил до 5 лет 12 посвящений! Это не правильно. До пяти лет ребенку полагается не более 4 посвящений... - типа, делайте правильный выбор, не спешите - это очень ответственно...

Сон приснился совсем недавно. И я несколько раз перечитал во сне это указание... В общем снится всякая сомнительная ерунда  :Smilie:  А в данном случае - очевидная чушь  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

Одновременно к воротам рая подходят водитель автобуса и проповедник. После долгих размышлений ангел, охраняющий ворота, пропускает первым водителя. Возмущённый проповедник: - Почему ты пропустил его первым ? - Понимаешь, когда ты читал свои проповеди, все спали, а когда он вёл свой автобус, все молились.



К проповеднику приходит "новый  русский": - Послушай, если я дам тебе 10 000 долларов я буду спасён ? - Гарантировать не могу, но попробовать можно

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Александр С (06.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Доктор, я постоянно чего-то боюсь, без видимой причины.
- Пейте эти таблетки (подает слабительное), будет вам причина.
- Следующий!

В медицинском институте.
Профессор:
- Прежде чем назвать тему сегодняшней лекции, я хочу вспомнить случай из собственной жизни. Когда я сам был студентом, мне нравилась одна девушка. Нравилась она и моему другу. Она отдала этому другу предпочтение, а я остался с носом. А тот молодой человек без носа. Итак, тема сегодняшней лекции: "Сифилис и его осложнения".

Письмо в редакцию музыкальных программ:
"Наш старшина ненавидит Киркорова. Сказал, что если ещё раз его услышит, то застрелится. Прошу передать песни Киркорова "Единственная моя", "Зайка моя" и контрольную песню "Шика дам".

- Доктор я беременна, а ребенок лежит как-то не так.
- Национальность?
- Еврейка.
- Выкрутится! Следующий!

Женщина (девочке лет пяти):
- Как тебя зовут?
Девочка:
- Я забыла.
Мать девочки (устало):
- Ее зовут Изабелла. Просто она так произносит, что всем кажется "я забыла".

----------

Вова Л. (08.06.2009), Илия (08.06.2009)

----------


## Ирида

туту

----------


## Шавырин

Может и не в тему, "Граф Толстой очень любил детей."(Д.Хармс)
Картинка навеяла :Smilie:

----------


## Makc

"Ну самые смешные коты!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcmyiTUF3yk

5:55 минут.
~ 12 Mb

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Сегдня смотрел крутых бобров.Так вот,одного из них спросили в чём начало всех начал.Он запнулся и сказал аа.....
Ему ответили,действительно в А.
Сравните со словам Кукая.
''Знак А начало всякого закона и учения.''
Выходит бобры учились у сингонских мастеров?

----------


## Lara

- Что нужно изменить, чтобы российские автомобили соответствовали мировым стандартам?
- Мировые стандарты.

Вчера на сельской дискотеке банда лесорубов подралась с бандой пекарей, и со стороны было непонятно - то ли это заруба, то ли это замес.

Из военного справочника:
"Вероятный противник - это страна или группа стран, куда в случае чего сбежит все российское руководство со всеми наворованными деньгами"

В прежние времена моряки в долгом плавании оставляли на каждом пустынном острове по паре свиней. Или по паре коз. А когда приходили к этому острову в следующий раз, там уже был запас “живого” мяса. Это были необитаемые острова, царства девственной, дикой природы. Там обитали птицы, которых не было больше нигде на Земле. Там не было хищных зверей. Там не было ядовитых растений или растений с колючками и шипами. Это был истинный рай на Земле. Когда моряки приходили к такому острову в следующий раз, там их ждали стада свиней или коз. Моряки называли такие стада “посеянным мясом”.
— Вам это ничего не напоминает? Например, старинную историю про Адама и Еву?
— Может быть, Бог однажды вернется на Землю с большой бутылкой острого соуса для барбекю?

----------

Вова Л. (08.06.2009), Илия (08.06.2009), Чиффа (07.06.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> - Что нужно изменить, чтобы российские автомобили соответствовали мировым стандартам?
> - Мировые стандарты.


Матушка,это жизнь, а не анекдот:
http://www.kp.ru/daily/24302/496368/

----------


## Lara

Это правда.

----------


## Sforza

Опелёк такой ,значит.



Это им за 41й год.

----------

AlekseyE (10.06.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Вчера поймал золотую рыбку,загадал желание...отгадала!

----------

Aion (09.06.2009), Raudex (11.06.2009), Чиффа (08.06.2009), Шаман (08.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Дача - это место, где саженец становится деревом, семечко - овощем, а человек - раком.

Если усердно работать по восемь часов в день, можно выйти в начальники и работать по двенадцать часов в день!  
Роберт Фрост

----------

Good (10.06.2009), Вова Л. (08.06.2009), Илия (10.06.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Один мальчик мечтал о подушке,а родители купили ему велосипед. И он прорыдал всю ночь,уткнувшись в колесо.

----------

Aion (09.06.2009), AlekseyE (10.06.2009), Good (10.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.03.2010), Александр С (11.06.2009), Илия (10.06.2009), Кумо (09.06.2009), Сергей Муай (10.06.2009), Спокойный (11.06.2009), Чиффа (09.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Два священника устанавливают на дороге щит с надписью: "Остановись, конец уже близок! Поверни, пока не поздно!". Мимо них на огромной скорости проезжает фура, водитель кричит и машет кулаком:
- Проклятые сектанты, достали вы уже!
Машина скрывается за поворотом, оттуда слышен грохот и громкий бульк.
Один священник говорит другому:
- Похоже, ты был прав, надо было написать просто "Мост разрушен".

Молитва программиста: "Господи, Создай и Сохрани Как..."

Штирлиц и Борман пили в кабинете. На пятидесятый день к ним явились святые.
"ТрОица", - подумал Штирлиц.
"ТроИцца", - подумал Борман.

В настоящее время известен только один американец не имеющий претензий к нашей Советской Родине - это колорадский жук...

----------

AlekseyE (10.06.2009), Good (10.06.2009), Zom (11.06.2009), Александр С (11.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009), Илия (10.06.2009), Пилигрим (10.06.2009), Чиффа (09.06.2009)

----------


## sidhi

Звонок на "Русское радио" в прямом эфире:
-Здравствуйте! Я вчера нашёл бумажник в котором находлись документы,кредитные карты на имя Мктрчан Эрика Сильверовича  и 20 000 $ наличными.Пожалуйста поставьте  для Эрика хорошую песню.

----------

Tiop (10.06.2009), Zom (11.06.2009), Александр С (11.06.2009), Буль (10.06.2009), Пилигрим (10.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

У родителей было два сына-близнеца, оптимист и пессимист. Первый всему радовался, а второй все время ныл. Накануне их дня рождения родители спросили что они хотят в подарок. "Лошадку!", потребовали оба. Родители подумали-подумали и решили "Ну где мы лошадь то им возьмем? Нытику подарим игрушечную, самую лучшую, чтоб не ныл, а оптимисту кучу навоза насыплем - ему и это в радость" 
Утром дети проснулись и увидели подарки. Нытик начал сразу ныть - "Ууу, опять обманули, лошадка не настоящая!", оптимист же восторженно завопил - "А ко мне живая приходила!"

----------

sidhi (16.06.2009), Бато (11.06.2009), Илия (11.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (11.06.2009), Шавырин (11.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко



----------

AlekseyE (11.06.2009), Александр С (13.06.2009), Вова Л. (11.06.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

-Дорогая,что делает наш сын?
-Учит литературу.
-Кошмар! Чему он может научить литературу!

Осмотрев пациента,врач отводит его жену в сторону и говорит:
-Знаете,Ваш муж мне не нравится.
-Мне тоже,доктор,но дети его очень любят.

----------

Буль (11.06.2009), Илия (11.06.2009), Этэйла (13.06.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Замечательная штука-муравейник. Казалось бы,куча мусора,но какая посещаемость!!!

----------

Ersh (13.06.2009), GROM (16.06.2009), Илия (11.06.2009), Этэйла (13.06.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Любишь кусаться,люби и тапочки носить.

Если позвать собаку,она придёт. Позавёшь кошку, она примет к сведенью.

----------

Михаил Макушев (13.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Виноградный сок "Индийская семья". Мы натоптали для вас самое лучшее!

Парень подходит к блондинке:
- Ах, девушка, какой у вас парик удачный, как он вам идет, даже не заметно, что это не ваши волосы!..
- Да как вы догадались?! Я же специально такой выбирала, чтобы все думали, что это у меня натуральные волосы...
- Просто я сейчас в книжном магазине за вами в очереди стоял и видел, что вы учебник по квантовой механике покупали.

- Да я как погляжу, у вас весь юмор ниже пояса!
- Да-да, я тоже, когда туда смотрю, самому смешно становится!

Жена ушла от мужа. Делится со своей подругой переживанияими:
- Как только я ушла, раздался выстрел. Как ты думаешь, он застрелился?
- Думаю, он открыл бутылку шампанского.

Примета: Если Директор начал совещание словами "Здравствуйте,мои дорогие!" - ждите понижения зарплат.

А помните голодные годы? Интернет по карточкам...

----------

AlekseyE (12.06.2009), Иван Ран (11.06.2009)

----------


## Бо

Будда был инопланетянином. Доказательства - у будды должны быть перепонки между пальцами, на фресках изображают летающие тарелки, и в Ватах замечены странные существа, прикрепляющиеся к потолку множеством щупалец.  :Cool:

----------

Dhammanu (21.02.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.06.2009), Shunja (21.11.2009), Tiop (12.06.2009), Zom (13.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (13.06.2009), Этэйла (13.06.2009)

----------


## Бо

Мазда - зум-зум.
Тойота - управляй мечтой.
Ниссан - превосходя ожидания.
Форд - почувствуй разницу.
Вольво - опробуй самое новое.
Субару - Мысли. Чувствуй. Рули.
Киа - искуство удивлять.
Хёндай - выбери свой путь.
Сааб - управляй силой мысли.
Мицубиши - перемены к лучшему.
Додж - все или ничего!
БМВ - c удовольствием за рулем.
Ауди - превосходство высоких технологий.
Инфинити - бунтующая страсть.
Шкода - просто гениально.
Ленд-ровер - будь выше.
.....
ВАЗ - не ссы, доедем!!!

----------

Александр С (13.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Объявление в газете:
"Пропала собака, ротвейлер, мальчик, 2 года. Нашедшему - царствие небесное"

Одного из израильских генералов спросили, можно ли простить террориста?
На это он ответил:
- Бог простит. Наша задача организовать их встречу.

Пациентка в кресле у стоматолога:
- Я просто не знаю, что больнее: сверлить зуб у стоматолога или рожать...
- Ну тогда решайте скорее, чтобы я мог соответствующим образом установить кресло!

- Рабинович, зачем вам столько денег? Мы же идем к коммунизму!
- А на обратный путь?

Рабинович, сознайтесь, это вы украли Фаберже?
- Никак нет, гражданин начальник, не украл, а вернул семейную реликвию. Видите ли, на самом деле это неоконченный скульптурный портрет моего деда Мони.
- Какой портрет?! Это же яйцо!
- Согласен. Я бы, например, начал с лица, но это же Фаберже...

Штирлиц увидел маляра, которой ходил по улицам и закрашивал все нецензурные слова на стенах домов.
"Модератор", - подумал Штирлиц.

Посмотрел рекламу Лады-Калины. Очень понравилось, сразу же захотелось купить такую же. Выбрал шестой Фольксваген Гольф - вроде бы такой же, но цвет не такой кастрюльный.

----------

AlekseyE (14.06.2009), Pema Sonam (13.06.2009), Иван Ран (13.06.2009), Илия (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ка

Альпинист без страховки взбирается на скалу, срывается, успевает зацепиться за маленький выступ, висит, ничего поделать не может, пальцы устают, держится уже на восьми, семи, шести, четырех, тут на скале появляется мужик и говорит : «Я кудесник, отпускай скалу, не разобьешься» Выбора нет, отпустил, упал, разбился. Мужик смотрит вниз: «Даа, хреновый из меня кудесник..»

----------

Шавырин (15.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Для того, чтобы узнать настоящий цвет хамелеона, нужно положить его на другого хамелеона.

----------

Echo (11.06.2012), Fat (15.06.2009), Good (15.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.06.2009), Бо (17.06.2009), Буль (15.06.2009), Вова Л. (14.06.2009), Поляков (14.06.2009), Спокойный (14.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Согласно церковной классификации во время поста можно есть бобровый хвост. Ибо бобер это рыба. А вот черепаху можно есть круглый год. Потому что черепаха-это орех. 
> Факт реальный. хотите-проверьте.


.



> В храме висит объявление, (сфотографировать постеснялась):
> "Девушки и женщины должны приходить в Храм в платках и юбках.
> В брюках господь молитвы не принимает.
> Постановление Апостолов."


.

----------

Makc (15.06.2009), sidhi (18.06.2009), Вова Л. (15.06.2009), Илия (16.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Нормальных людей можно пересчитать по пальцам, не нормальных - по рогам, плавникам и хвостам.

----------


## Шаман

- Милиция? Звонят из психбольницы. У нас убежал больной. Он ненормальный.
- Понятно, что ненормальный. Какой он из себя?
- Лысый и лохматый.
- Как же такое может быть?
- Я же сказала, он не-нор-маль-ный!

----------

Echo (11.06.2012), Илия (16.06.2009), Шавырин (15.06.2009)

----------


## Good

Сидят 3 эстонца на берегу озера. 
Раннее утро. 
-Чо-то не клюёт. 
Проходит два часа: 
-Да-а, не клюёт! 
Проходит ещё два часа. Уже вечер: 
-Много базарите, поэтому то и не клюет.

Выходит мужик к железной дороге. В какой стороне Таллин он не знает. Видит старик на дрезине едет. Мужик: 
- Скажите, пожалуйста, до Таллинна далеко? 
- Нетт, не талеко. 
- Подвезите. 
- Са-атись. 
Едут час, второй, третий. Мужик не выдерживает: 
- Скажите, пожалуйста, до Таллинна далеко? 
- Тепперь талеко.

Пьяная доярка вваливается в коровник.
Корова:
- Ну что, опять пьяная?
Доярка:
- Му-у...
Корова:
- Ну ладно держись за сиськи, я попрыгаю.

----------

AlekseyE (15.06.2009), Бо (17.06.2009), Илия (16.06.2009), Шаман (15.06.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Эстонские противовоздушные силы считают сверхзвуковые самолёты мифом.

----------

Шаман (15.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Чем русский дурак отличается от иностранного идиота. Наш - многоразового использования.

Мудрость.
Вероятность крупного выигрыша в лотерею всегда одинакова и не зависит от того, купили вы лотерейный билет или нет.

Хочешь, чтобы секс стал незабываемым? Купи таблетки для улучшения памяти!

----------


## Yeshe

> Эстонские противовоздушные силы считают сверхзвуковые самолёты мифом.


а никаких шуток на самом деле. Реальная проблема, американцы рапортовали. Самолеты не могут развить сверхзвуковую скорость над территорией Эстонии - только начнут развивать, а Эстония заканчивается.  :Smilie:

----------

GROM (16.06.2009), Lyykfi (17.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.06.2009), Шавырин (15.06.2009), Шаман (15.06.2009)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Входе обыска в цыганском посёлке наркоплицейские задержали мышь с золотыми зубами.

----------

GROM (16.06.2009), Амритавиграха (16.06.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

КРАТКИЙ ОПРЕДЕЛИТЕЛЬ НАУК:
Если оно зелёное или дёргается-это биология.
Если воняет-это химия.
Если не работает-это физика.
Если непонятно-это математика.
Если это бессмысленно-это либо экономика, либо психология.

Если вы понимаете то, о чём говорите, и можете доказать - это скорее всего математика,
Если вы понимаете, о чём говорите, но не можете доказать - это относится к физике,
Если вы не понимаете, о чём говорите, но можете доказать - это относится к экономике,
Если вы не понимаете, о чём говорите, и не можете доказать - это уже философия.

----------

Вова Л. (16.06.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Странное совпадение! Кровь берут из пальца,на который надето обручальное кольцо.

----------


## Буль

Ага, токо на другой руке  :Wink:

----------


## Амритавиграха



----------

Fat (19.06.2009), Александр С (18.06.2009), Иилья (18.06.2009)

----------


## Good

Пришел муж домой в стельку пьяный. 
Жена выговаривает: 
- Ах ты, сволочь, как ты посмел в таком виде явиться? 
Он отвечает: 
- Я хозяин в доме, в каком виде хочу, в таком и являюсь! 
Жена бьет его сковородкой по голове, муж падает под стол и там лежит. 
Заходит соседка в гости. Видит валяющегося под столом мужа, интересуется: 
- А чего это у тебя муж под столом лежит? 
- Так он-же хозяин дома. Где хочет, там и лежит...

А вот почему Карлсона, при его одновинтовой схеме, не крутит в
противоположную вращению винта сторону? 
Неужели он создает встречную циркуляцию варенья по кишечнику и таким
образом компенсирует возникающий вращающий момент?

Начальник заходит в рабочее помещение: 
- Я же сказал во время работы не курить! 
Один из сотрудников сплёвывая на пол: 
- А кто работает?

Проведенное недавно социологическое исследование показало, что в девяти случаях из десяти на вопрос: "Сколько будет 10 раз по 100 грамм?" люди с большой уверенностью отвечают "литр", и только один из десяти отвечает "килограмм".

Объективная реальность это иллюзия, вызванная отсутствием алкоголя в мозге.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.06.2009), Zom (25.06.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

-Почему у бегемотов круглые ступни?
-Чтобы легче было перепрыгивать с кувшинки на кувшинку.

----------

Bob (18.06.2009), Veronica (09.07.2009), Гьялцен (22.06.2009), Илия (17.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

"Сколько людей работает в Вашем институте?", - спросили директора НИИ. "Думаю, процентов десять".

----------

Tiop (17.06.2009), Veronica (09.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), Иилья (18.06.2009)

----------


## Бо

Вот уже вторые сутки эстонские парашутисты зависли над Таллином.

----------


## Lara

Человек ближе всего к совершенству в те моменты, когда он заполняет анкету при поступлении на работу.

Любовь - это не то, когда тебе приносят букет роз, а ты их нюхаешь; любовь - это когда тебе весь день рассказывают про бензин 93-й марки - и ты слушаешь.

----------

Tiop (18.06.2009), Бо (18.06.2009), Буль (18.06.2009), Вова Л. (17.06.2009), Поляков (18.06.2009)

----------


## Ка

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Вова Л. (18.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.06.2009), Иилья (18.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (19.06.2009)

----------


## Ка

Простите, что такая огромная, не получилось почему то меньше сделать.

----------

Tiop (18.06.2009), Вова Л. (18.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

Муж приходит домой пьяный.
Жена: - И даже не думай, что я тебя пущу! Иди туда, откуда пришел!
Муж достает мобилку: - Леха, все в порядке! Я отпросился!

----------


## Lara

Жена мужу :
- Слууушай, я вчера случайно посмотрела список твоих входящих и исходящих звонков,... а что за Гена? Ты мне про него ничего не рассказывал, а каждый 2-3 звонок от него или ему?!
Муж:
- Дура ревнивая, во-первых, если я еще раз узнаю, что ты "случайно" посмотрела мой телефон - молись, а во-вторых, - GENA - это ЖЕНА!

----------

Tiop (18.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Канские львы. ролик Люди как свечи. 

смотрите внимательно там и Его Святейшество Далай Лама 14 есть. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOCAs...layer_embedded

----------


## Александр С



----------


## Ка



----------


## Lara

Гаишники удивляются: у футбольных арбитров есть красные и желтые карточки, но почему-то нет зеленых!

----------


## Гьялцен

Про Вовочку.
Отец спрашивает Вовочку: "Сын, тебе уже 16, кем бы ты хотел стать?"
- Мойщиком бассейнов.
- А еще ?
- Разносчиком пиццы?
-Ну, а еще?
- Ремонтником стиральных машин.
Отец (жене, в другую комнату): "Слышь, мать, кажется он нашел ту кассету!"

----------

Aleksey L. (25.06.2009), Fat (26.06.2009), Вова Л. (22.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.06.2009), куру хунг (22.06.2009), Поляков (29.06.2009), Спокойный (27.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Резолюция древнегреческого чиновника:
- В просьбе о предоставлении точки опоры Архимеду отказать: еще перевернет чего-нибудь.

----------

Илия (22.06.2009), Марица (22.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Разговаривают учителя математики и географии в американском колледже.
Математик:
- Не пойму, откуда эти слухи о хорошей подготовке детей эмигрантов из России. Один вот, например, обычные английские цифры называет арабскими! Представляешь!!!? А еще говорит, что есть какие-то римские...
Географ:
- Ха! Он что, даун? Типа там в Италии в Риме одни цифры, а в Барселоне уже другие!!?

Служитель культа жалуется профессору физики:
- Безобразие! Я спросил у вашего студента, что такое божественная сила, и он ответил, что это божественная масса, умноженная на божественное ускорение.
- Действительно безобразие. Если божественную массу умножить на божественное ускорение, то получится сила, божественная в квадрате. Поэтому или массу, или ускорение нужно взять простое.

... вот так сорок лет по пустыне идиш, идиш, идиш... Вдруг бах - иврит...
Привёл...
(Евангелие от Иосифа)

Если смотреть на минусы жизни с поднятым средним пальцем руки - получаются плюсы.

Русский народ обычно не имеет плана действий... Он страшен своей импровизацией!

Если нельзя остановить безобразие - нужно его возглавить!

----------

Tiop (24.06.2009), Yeshe (25.06.2009), Zom (25.06.2009), Илия (26.06.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Семья тяжелоатлетов из Hамибии примет на перевоспитание одного или двух
скинхедов.

----------

Буль (25.06.2009), Илия (26.06.2009), Кумо (25.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Объявление:
- Администрация президента США принимает заявки по борьбе с мухами от корпораций, государственных организаций и частных лиц.

Поступили в продажу духи для женщин, которым часто приходится в одиночку поздними вечерами возвращаться домой - "Поцелуй скунса".

----------


## Won Soeng

Июль. Жара. Внукoвo. Рейс Мoсква - Одесса. Рейс пo непoнятным 
причинам задерживается, самoлет уже битый час стoит на летнoм пoле,
пассажиры сидят в салoне, тихo матеря весь Аэрoфлoт вкупе с 
ближайшими рoдственниками экипажа, вялo oтгoняя назoйливых мух 
и oдуревая oт духoты. Затo мимo них живенькo снуют чем-тo 
oзабoченные стюардессы, пo пoлю бегают аэрoдрoмные служащие
- пoлная неразбериха и бардак, слышны их крики и ругань.
Пoтoм, накoнец, ктo-тo из стюардесс грoмкo спрашивает на весь салoн: 
- Пассажиры! Ктo сдавал в багаж ЛЫЖИ?.. 
Изумление на лицах. 
- Пассажиры! Пoвтoряю: ктo сдавал в багаж ЛЫЖИ?!! 
Люди начинают переглядываться и тут замечают мирнo дремлющегo
на месте 13Б субъекта характернoй oдесскoй внешнoсти
неoпределеннoгo вoзраста. Стюардесса пoдхoдит к нему, oстoрoжнo будит: 
- Прoстите, этo случайнo не вы везете лыжи?.. 
Субъект, oткрывая глаза: 
- Да... я.. а шo такoе?!... 
- Извините, там такая прoблема... Хм.. Мы, кажется, пoтеряли oдну лыжу...
нo вы, пoжалуйста, не вoлнуйтесь.. мы сейчас ее найдем, не беспo.... 
- А ктo вам таки сказал, шo я везу ДВЕ?!!

----------

Fat (26.06.2009), Tiop (26.06.2009), Буль (26.06.2009), Илия (26.06.2009), Поляков (29.06.2009)

----------


## Bob

Мужик на телеге въезжает в село:
- Люди!!! Я уголь привез!!!
Усталая лошадь оборачивается:
- Ага, блин, ТЫ привез...

----------

Fat (26.06.2009), Zom (26.06.2009), Буль (26.06.2009), Илия (26.06.2009), Кумо (26.06.2009), Сергей Муай (26.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

Идет чемпионат мира по боксу. Наш спортсмен заболел, тренер выходит на улицу, видит - мужик стоит 2 на 2 метра.
Тренер:
- Будешь за нашу сборную выступать.
Мужик:
- А нафига?
- Мы тебе заплатим.
- А на хрена мне деньги?
- А что надо?
- Калоши моего размера.
- Лады!
Выходит мужик на ринг, подбегает к нему негр и начинает лупить со всех сторон. Тренер кричит:
- Ну бей же его!
Мужик:
- А что он мне сделал?
Тренер:
- Калоши спер!
Мужик с размаху ладонью негра по голове ШЛЕП - негр летит, запутывается в канатах, падает, подбегает рефери: "Раз, два, три..."
Мужик:
- ОТОЙДИ, ПОЛОСАТЕНЬКИЙ, ПОКА КАЛОШИ НЕ ОТДАСТ - НЕ ВСТАНЕТ!

Беседуют два старых одессита:
- Не, ну как вам нравятся эти русские?! Я с них умираю!
- Аркаша, шо случилось?
- Вы не слышали?! Русский олигарх Олег Дерипаска хотел дать нашему городу сто миллионов баксов на развитие, а мы таки отказались!
- И шо, бесплатно давал?!
- Ну не совсем бесплатно, так, мелочь. Хотел, чтобы в названии нашей Дерибасовской мы букву "б" на "п" поменяли.

Очень полная женщина застревает в сиденье для унитаза и начинает звать на помощь мужа. Муж пытается ее вытащить, но безрезультатно. Тогда он звонит спасателям - но потом вдруг осознает, что не может позволить им увидеть свою жену голой... Тогда он берет свою соломенную шляпу и закрывает им интимные места жены. Через некоторое время приезжают спасатели, командир экипажа оценивает ситуацию и говорит:
- Женщину сейчас вытащим, перепилив сиденье, а вот мексиканцу уже ничем не поможешь!

----------

Pema Sonam (26.06.2009), Кумо (26.06.2009)

----------


## Veronica

http://www.tnt-tv.ru/programs/Univer...02/video05.flv

----------


## Lara

В еврейскую школу приходит новый учитель. Дети собираются вокруг него и наперебой рассказывают о своей школе, о классе. Показывая на одного из учеников, они говорят:
- А это Моня-дурачок. Вот посмотрите, если ему предложить на выбор монеты в пол-шекеля и в шекель, он выберет пол-шекеля, потому что она больше по размеру.
Дети подзывают Моню и демонстрируют учителю, что Моня действительно выбирает пол-шекеля.
После уроков учитель подходит к Моне и спрашивает:
- Моня, я не заметил, чтоб у тебя были проблемы с математикой. Ты понимаешь, что шекель больше чем пол-шекеля?
- Конечно понимаю.
- Так почему же ты выбираешь пол-шекеля?
- Учитель, если я буду выбирать шекель, они перестанут давать мне деньги.

----------

Good (30.06.2009), Makc (27.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.06.2009), Pema Sonam (27.06.2009), Tiop (29.06.2009), Бо (29.06.2009), Вова Л. (27.06.2009), Иван Горяинов (12.06.2012), Илия (28.06.2009), Поляков (29.06.2009), Спокойный (27.06.2009), Шаман (27.06.2009)

----------


## Makc

> dev1l: Иногда мне кажется, что быть панком в современной России означает не ругаться матом, вести здоровый образ жизни и быть образованным человеком.


(c)баш.орг.ру

----------

Lyykfi (30.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (30.06.2009), Илия (28.06.2009), Спокойный (27.06.2009)

----------


## Makc

> Я вот тут внезапно заметил, что среди всех сленгов самым почётным и востребованным остаётся чистый русский.


(с)там же.

----------

Илия (28.06.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Давно вас хочу спросить, сосед, зачем вы ежедневно в 7 утра включаете дрель?
- Что вы, у меня вообще дрели нет. Это электробритва "Харьков".

А вы знаете, что первый рецепт атомной бомбы появился в пятничном номере "Нью-Йорк Таймс", в разделе "Юмор", с подзаголовком "Физики шутят"?

- Ваша фамилия?
- Рабинович!
- Ваша Фамилия!!!???
- Рабинович!
- Послушайте! Вас не анекдоты сюда рассказывать пригласили! Фамилия!!!???
- Ну, допустим, Чапаев...
- Ну вот! Другое дело! Имя-отчество?...
- Лазарь Соломонович....

----------


## Lara

Приходит кот Матроскин в магазин и говорит:
- Дайте мне свиную вырезку и какие-нибудь кости.
- Кости для Шарика, да?
- Ну что вы, кости - для Печкина! Он на пенсию вышел.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Sforza

Крылатые высказывания Виктора Степановича Черномырдина.Наткнулся вот.Боян аж за 2004-й.


_В харизме надо родиться.

Вообще, странно это, ну просто странно. Я не могу это еще раз, я не знаю и не хочу этого. Это не значит, что нельзя никого. Ну, наверное, кого-то, может быть, и нужно, кого-то вводить, кого-то выводить... 

Вообще-то успехов немного. Но, главное: есть правительство. 

Вот Михаил Михайлович - новый министр финансов. Прошу любить и даже очень любить. Михаил Михайлович готов к любви. 

Вот мы там всё это буровим, я извиняюсь за это слово, Марксом придуманное, этим фантазёром.

Да и я вон в своем седле премьерском - только ветер в ушах.

Если бы я все назвал, чем я располагаю, да вы бы рыдали здесь! 

Если я еврей, чего я буду стесняться? Я, правда, не еврей. 

И знаю опять, как можно. А зачастую, и как нужно. 

Историческое время выпало на нашу долю. Радуйтесь!

К сожалению, мертвыми душами выглядят некоторые наши коллективные члены.

Красивых женщин я успеваю только заметить. И ничего больше.

Мы выполнили все пункты от А до Б. 

Мы! Пойти на какие-то там хотелки, я извиняюсь... Нечего устраивать здесь хочу - не хочу.

Мы помним, когда масло было вредно. Только сказали - масла не стало. Потом на яйца нажали так, что их тоже не стало. 

На вопрос, будет ли он участвовать в теневом кабинете: Что я буду в тёмную лезть. Я еще от светлого не отошёл. 

Реформы в России - это не автомобиль. Захотел - остановился, захотел - вновь сел и поехал! Так не бывает! 

У меня к русскому языку вопросов нет. 

У меня приблизительно два сына.

У нас ещё есть люди, которые очень плохо живут. Мы это видим, ездим, слышим, читаем. 

Я готов и буду объединяться! И со всеми! Нельзя, извините за выражение, всё время врастопырку.

Я не дипломат. И не собираюсь быть дипломатом. И то, что мы достигли договоренности - абсолютно недипломатическим путем. Абсолютно. 

Я не из тех людей, чтобы доводить до мордобоя, я извиняюсь за это слово. И мордобой-то опять не они же бы, не их же! Если бы их бы там навесить - это бы с удовольствием! А те мордобой-то, в мордобое люди же бы участвовали: народ как всегда. 

О Буше - младшем: Я господина Буша-младшего лично не знаю, но вот с отцом его, господином Бушем-старшим я знаком и жену его, ГОСПОДИНУ Буш тоже знаю.

Об обвинениях Явлинским правительства в коррупции: Я говорю это как человек, которому и просто, и который знаю и не очень понимаю, я это не только и, это не позволительно и части любого человека, так, или группы._


Остальное здесь http://podrobnosti.ua/kaleidoscope/2...09/138363.html

----------

Makc (29.06.2009), Pema Sonam (29.06.2009), Tiop (29.06.2009), Zom (30.06.2009), Илия (30.06.2009), Майк (30.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Поэт, настоящий футурист!




> Я не из тех людей, чтобы доводить до мордобоя, я извиняюсь за это слово. И мордобой-то опять не они же бы, не их же! Если бы их бы там навесить - это бы с удовольствием! А те мордобой-то, в мордобое люди же бы участвовали: народ как всегда.


А это -- чистый Гораций, такие же тончайшие контринтуитивные инверсии!

----------


## Бо



----------

Aleksey L. (30.06.2009), Good (30.06.2009), Tiop (30.06.2009), Veronica (06.07.2009), Zom (30.06.2009), Кумо (30.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (30.06.2009)

----------


## Good

Не знаю, быль или анекдот, рассказал человек, вернувшийся из Средней Азии.
По горной дороге едет аксакал на осле, за ним тащится баба с мешком через плечо.
Навстречу сосед:
- Салам алейкум! Куда собрался?
- Да вот, жена заболела - в больницу везу.

Приходит раввин к священнику и говорит:
- Вот, типа, такое дело - у меня велосипед сперли. Причем сделал это кто-то из моей общины! Вот ты, типа, тоже направляешь своих прихожан на путь истинный. Вот дай совет - как найти вора среди своих?
- Это просто, - отвечает священник, - надо всех собрать и зачесть перед ними 10 заповедей. Вот когда дойдешь до не укради, внимательно смотри людям в глаза, и кто глаза потупит, тот и вор.
Через день приходит снова раввин к нему с букетом цветов.
- Ну, что, мой совет помог? - интересуется священник.
- Ну, не совсем, в общем, но идея сработала.
- Не, ну, так как все получилось?
- Да не, неважно.
- Ну, все-таки? - настаивает священник.
- Ну, понимаешь как, вот созвал общину, начал зачитывать заповеди, а когда дошел до не прелюбодействуй, то вспомнил, где забыл велосипед.

Лично я согласен с версией феминисток о том, что бог создал женщину первой - полноценному релизу всегда предшествует нестабильная и глючная бета-версия.


Если ты встретишь на доpоге шаолиньского монаха, ударь его по лицу.
Если это будет настоящий шаолиньский монах, ты по лицу ему не попадёшь.
Если это будет ученик шаолиньских монахов, он будет благодарен тебе за урок.
Если это будет проходимец в одежде шаолиньского монаха, то так ему и надо!

Специально для геймеров православная церковь выпустила крест, на обратной стороне которого надпись "Спасись и сохранись!"

Дзен-буддизм по-русски:
- Будешь?
- Буду!!!
Дзенн...

----------

Neroli (30.06.2009), Илия (01.07.2009)

----------


## Zom

Однако, анекдот -)

http://www.rb.ru/topstory/society/20...29/173351.html

----------

Pema Sonam (30.06.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Если ты встретишь на доpоге шаолиньского монаха, ударь его по лицу.
> Если это будет настоящий шаолиньский монах, ты по лицу ему не попадёшь.
> Если это будет ученик шаолиньских монахов, он будет благодарен тебе за урок.
> Если это будет проходимец в одежде шаолиньского монаха, то так ему и надо!


А если по лицу надают тебе, то так тебе и надо )))

----------

Good (01.07.2009), Tiop (03.07.2009), Гьялцен (01.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.07.2009), Илия (01.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

Сейчас модно говорить и писать "креведко","блондинко", и уже мало кто помнит, что "Морозко" - это реальный сказочный персонаж, а не погодко.

Если воспитывать детей кнутом и пряником - то они вырастут в синяках и жирные.

Однажды некий погонщик ослов обратился к Ходже Насреддину:

- О, мудрейший, объясни мне одну вещь, иначе я сойду с ума. Мне дали десять ослов для перегонки в другой город, и я отправился в путь. Перед дорогой я их пересчитал, их было 10. Я сел на осла и мы поехали. По дороге я решил вновь пересчитать ослов, и, к моему ужасу, их стало девять. Тогда я решил сделать привал, спешился, и снова пересчитал свое стадо, их вновь было десять! С облегчением я вновь тронулся в путь, но когда решил снова пересчитать ослов, их опять было девять! И так каждый раз и всю дорогу, в пути их всегда 9, а на привале 10. Взгляни сам, о Насреддин, и скажи, сколько ты здесь видишь ослов?

- Ручки, ручки, замечательные ручки. Пять рублей штучка, десять рублей кучка, в кучке три штучки. Ручки-полиглоты, пишут без ошибок, на семи языках. Каждая!

----------

Neroli (01.07.2009), Илия (01.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

как китайцы подделывают яйца  :EEK!:

----------

Вова Л. (01.07.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Однажды некий погонщик ослов обратился к Ходже Насреддину:
> 
> - О, мудрейший, объясни мне одну вещь, иначе я сойду с ума. Мне дали десять ослов для перегонки в другой город, и я отправился в путь. Перед дорогой я их пересчитал, их было 10. Я сел на осла и мы поехали. По дороге я решил вновь пересчитать ослов, и, к моему ужасу, их стало девять. Тогда я решил сделать привал, спешился, и снова пересчитал свое стадо, их вновь было десять! С облегчением я вновь тронулся в путь, но когда решил снова пересчитать ослов, их опять было девять! И так каждый раз и всю дорогу, в пути их всегда 9, а на привале 10. Взгляни сам, о Насреддин, и скажи, сколько ты здесь видишь ослов?


- Одинадцать, молвил Насредин )))

----------

Makc (01.07.2009), Илия (03.07.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

О критике

----------

Neroli (03.07.2009), Yeshe (01.07.2009), Буль (01.07.2009), Кумо (03.07.2009)

----------


## Good

*Самая эффективная косметическая операция женского лица - это увеличение груди.

*Беседуют три старика. Первый говорит:
- Мне 82 года, Пописать не могу - всё утро на это уходит. Камни наверное.
Второй продолжает:
- А мне 85 лет. Покакать не получается нормально - всё утро на это уходит. Запор.
Третий торжествующе заключает:
- А мне уже 87 лет, и никаких таких проблем у меня нет - ровно в семь утра я писаю, ровно в семь тридцать какаю. А ровно в восемь просыпаюсь.

----------

Neroli (03.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

Добровольно нормальный человек исполняет только команду: "Вольно!".

Русское радио. Музыкальные поздравления:
- А сейчас поздравляем Васю и Машу, которые сегодня стали мужем и женой! Вася – мужем Кати, а Маша – женой Саши!

Врывается мужик к соседу - весь взмыленный, бледный, руки трясутся.
- Будь другом, дай закурить!
- Так ты же бросил три года назад.
- Поднимешь тут поневоле - Смерть только что постучалась в двери.
- Что-то ты подозрительно живым выглядишь.
- Так она за наждачным бруском заходила - коса затупилась.

Вопрос: Сколько программистов надо, чтобы закрутить лампочку?
Ответ: Ни одного. Это аппаратная проблема, программисты их не решают.

Все анекдоты - ложь! В жизни Наташи Ростовой был только один мужчина, который мог с нею делать все, что захочет.
Его звали Лев Толстой.

----------


## Буль

генератор правого торсионного поля

----------

Tiop (03.07.2009), Кумо (03.07.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> генератор правого торсионного поля


А патент действительно есть: http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=likOAAAAEBAJ

----------


## Топпер

Интересно, что на это выданы патенты в США и Украине.

Попытался вникнуть в суть работы устройства.



> Принцип защитного действия состоит в отклон*ении на 180 градусов* от левого торсионного поля, которое генерирует монитор персонального компьютера и взаимодействия его с правым торсионным полем задней стенки монитора, что ведет к взаимной компенсации этих полей.


А, чуть выше:



> На основании проведенных научно медицинских исследований на протяжении последних лет, установленное негативное влияние электромагнитного излучения мониторов, персональных компьютеров, телевизоров, СВЧ печей, другой электронной бытовой техники, которая имеет торсионную (*информационную) компоненту*, что есть основной причиной митоза клеток в организме человека, и есть следствием тяжелых и критических заболеваний.


Это получается, что информационная компонента переворачивается на 180 градусов. Как может выглядеть изменение информационной компоненты?

Предполагаю, что устройство переворачивает буквы в слове. Например "стол" устройство перевернёт в "лотс". После чего произойдёт взаимная компенсация.

Хуже со словами "кабак" при его переворачивании фаза слова не сменится. И здесь возможна интерференция двух торсионных полей. И даже вхождение в торсионный (информационный) резонанс. Результаты будут непредсказуемы. Об этом создатели устройства умалчивают 
 :Smilie:

----------

Makc (03.07.2009), Tiop (03.07.2009), Вова Л. (03.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.07.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Прибор, безусловно, интересный, и принцип действия заслуживает тщательного анализа, есть предположение, что он работает вот так:

----------

Михаил Макушев (03.07.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Интересно, что на это выданы патенты в США и Украине.
> 
> Попытался вникнуть в суть работы устройства.
> 
> А, чуть выше:
> 
> Это получается, что информационная компонента переворачивается на 180 градусов. Как может выглядеть изменение информационной компоненты?
> 
> Предполагаю, что устройство переворачивает буквы в слове. Например "стол" устройство перевернёт в "лотс". После чего произойдёт взаимная компенсация.
> ...


Аааа.... Топпер, вы взорвали мой мозг. Это жестоко! Пятнадцать минут в медитации смеха под столом

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> генератор правого торсионного поля


Кстати с сайта



> Таким  образом,  торсионные поля являются основой Мироздания.


А вы мне про Самсару и Ниббану...

----------

Илия (04.07.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Хуже со словами "кабак" при его переворачивании фаза слова не сменится. И здесь возможна интерференция двух торсионных полей. И даже вхождение в торсионный (информационный) резонанс. Результаты будут непредсказуемы. Об этом создатели устройства умалчивают


http://rubtsov.penza.com.ru/palindrom/avaliani.htm
Зов ангелов: о Русь! Сурово лег навоз.

----------

Tiop (03.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

У клопов - завтрак в постели, а у программиста - обед в клавиатуре!

Пессимист - это человек, который разгадывает кроссворд с карандашом; оптимист - с ручкой.

Свобода слова - это когда писать на заборах и стенах туалетов уже, собственно, и не о чем.

Если памперс жмет спереди - значит детство кончилось.

Экономисты отвечают на вопросы не потому, что знают на них ответы; они отвечают потому, что их спрашивают.

----------

Tiop (04.07.2009), Бо (05.07.2009), Спокойный (04.07.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Пессимист - это человек, который разгадывает кроссворд с карандашом; оптимист - с ручкой.


=)

К ректору вуза приходит декан кафедры физики и протягивает список необходимых приборов для лаборатории. Ректор, увидев фантастическую сметную цену всех расходов, приходит в ужас и говорит:
- Да ты что, с ума сошел? Кто так работает? Вон, математики, им нужны только бумага, карандаши и ластики… Да что там математики, вон, философы, им и ластики не нужны!

----------


## Tiop

> философы, им и ластики не нужны!


Рот закрыл -- рабочее место убрано. Такой профессиональный анекдот у оных товарищей.  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (04.07.2009), Бо (05.07.2009), Илия (04.07.2009), Поляков (04.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

Настоящее одиночество - это тогда, когда ты всю ночь разговариваешь сам с собой - и тебя не понимают. /Жванецкий/

Не везет - это когда на тебе пуленепробиваемый жилет, а тебя по роже бьют.

Перевод с немецкого:
Счастье напоминает единственный на всех кусок мыла, уроненный в тюремной бане.

- Что неприятнее будильника, который может звенеть?
- Будильник, который звенит.

- Что такое: голова есть, головы нет, голова есть, головы нет?
- Это хромой за забором.

Когда в руках молоток, всё вокруг кажется гвоздями.

----------


## Поляков

7 мая  в День рождения Петра Ильича Чайковского в малом зале консерватории состоится распродажа таможенного конфиската.

----------

Бо (05.07.2009), Буль (05.07.2009), Вова Л. (05.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Иван, откуда у тебя такие деньги?
- Выиграл в рулетку.
- Так ее же нет.
- Вот потому и выиграл!

- Уважаемое жюри, теперь наши умелые китайцы покажут вам, как вот из этой горы мусора можно сделать большой адронный коллайдер...
- Уважаемое жюри, а теперь наш заслуженный очумелец А. А. Бахметьев покажет вам, как из этого коллайдера сделать пластиковую бутылку.

ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА СТАРОГО АНЕКДОТА.
В Москве Медведев встречается с Обамой и говорит ему:
- Нашим странам нужна перезагрузка наших отношений - ведь у нас с вами так много общего!
- Неужели? - вежливо интересуется Обама. - А скажите мне, Дмитрий, это правда, что вы - еврей?
- Я - русский!
- А я - афроамериканский!

Что на самом деле американцы нашли на Луне? Пустые пачки от папирос "Беломорканал".

----------


## Tiop

Сайт секты Мировая Термоядерная Война 

http://rulez4ever.narod.ru/

----------

Майк (08.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Сайт секты Мировая Термоядерная Война 
> 
> http://rulez4ever.narod.ru/


Стать членом Секты! 

http://rulez4ever.narod.ru/question.html

Обязуешься ли ты верно служить трансцендентной сущности церебрального Небытия?

----------


## Lara

Чтобы любовь была вечной, равнодушие должно быть взаимным.

----------


## Lara

- Почему соседи сверху всегда такие идиоты?
- Спроси об этом соседа снизу.

----------

Makc (08.07.2009), Марица (12.07.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Современная наскальная живопись

----------

Makc (09.07.2009), Veronica (09.07.2009), Вова Л. (09.07.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Хорошая альтернатива банальному "Я тебе люблю"

----------

Makc (09.07.2009), Veronica (09.07.2009), Кумо (10.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

Однажды Дирак читал лекцию по квантовой механике, изрисовал всю доску и под конец спросил:
- Вопросы есть?
- Я не понял, как вы вывели последнюю формулу, -сказал один студент.
- Это утверждение. Я спрашивал: вопросы есть?

- Какие три слова наиболее распространены в нашем институте?
- Я не знаю...
- Точно!

Объявление: в gооglе требуется уборщи(к/ца). Знание mор-rеduсе и hаrd-uр обязательно.

Стакан с водой стоит на столе. Один человек говорит: "Он наполовину полон". Это оптимист. 
Второй человек говорит: " Он наполовину пуст". Это - пессимист. 
Третий человек говорит: " Тут вдвое меньше, чем могло бы быть". Это консультант.

Современные психотерапевты поставили диагноз Дон Кихоту – параноидальго.

----------

Novozhilov Sergey (12.07.2009), Tiop (09.07.2009), Илия (11.07.2009), Марица (09.07.2009), Судхана (11.07.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

Полярный медведь – это прямоугольный медведь после преобразования координат.

----------

Бо (13.07.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Nikon vs Canon

Один из вечных споров, с поразительной регулярностью возникающий на фотографических форумах, берет свои истоки в 17–м веке, когда патриарх Никон по инициативе царя провел реформу православной церкви. Эта реформа привела к расколу верующих на последователей Никона (Никонистов) и тех, кто хотел жить по старому канону (Канонистов). Дальнейшее развитие событий общеизвестно, открытым остается лишь вопрос, при чем тут фототехника.

----------

Echo (10.07.2009), Tiop (10.07.2009), Алик (13.11.2018), Бо (13.07.2009), Вова Л. (10.07.2009), Илия (11.07.2009), Михаил Макушев (10.07.2009)

----------


## Поляков

- Ребе, как Вы считаете, ад существует?
- Некоторые раввины считают, что да, некоторые - нет.
- Ну, а Вы сами как думаете?
- Я думаю, что некоторые раввины правы, а некоторые - нет.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.07.2009), Tiop (10.07.2009), Буль (10.07.2009), Вова Л. (10.07.2009), Илия (11.07.2009), Марица (12.07.2009)

----------


## Топпер

На Волгоградском заводе транспортного машиностроения по заказу Московской патриархии для российской армии на базе автомобиля КАМАЗ собрана передвижная церковь.

«В походном положении внешне передвижной храм очень напоминает обычный армейский трехосный полноприводный «КамАЗ» защитного цвета. Иначе и быть не может, ведь для движения по дорогам мы должны соблюсти все установленные ГОСТы», - рассказывает главный конструктор завода Юрий Еремин. «Другое дело - в стационарном положении. Здесь мы учли требования заказчика и выполнили все каноны православной церкви. Уникальная система шарниров позволяет превратить кузов грузовика в настоящую церковь с куполом и крестом, с алтарем, с папертью, и даже отдельной исповедальней. Общая площадь - более 40 кв метров. В походном храме могут свободно находиться около 50 человек». 
 Передвижная церковь оснащена автономным генератором, кондиционером, современной обогревательной системой. «Наш храм сможет проехать в самые отдаленные воинские части и подразделения, расположенные в самых суровых климатических зонах и труднодоступных местах», - уточнил главный конструктор. 

«На случай боевых действий купол убирается внутрь, два человека разворачивают церковь за четыре часа», - объясняет игумен Савва Молганов, зампредседателя синодального отдела Московского патриархата по взаимодействию с Вооруженными силами и правоохранительными учреждениями. Он и отец Михаил составляли боевой расчет этой передвижной церкви на прошедших в июне 2009 года войсковых учениях в Нижегородской области. 
И далее

Ответ Ватикана

----------

Pema Sonam (10.07.2009), Буль (10.07.2009), Вова Л. (10.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.07.2009), Илия (11.07.2009), Михаил Макушев (10.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Nikon vs Canon
> 
> Один из вечных споров, с поразительной регулярностью возникающий на фотографических форумах, берет свои истоки в 17–м веке, когда патриарх Никон по инициативе царя провел реформу православной церкви. Эта реформа привела к расколу верующих на последователей Никона (Никонистов) и тех, кто хотел жить по старому канону (Канонистов). Дальнейшее развитие событий общеизвестно, открытым остается лишь вопрос, при чем тут фототехника.


Даёшь "новое мЫшление"! C ним можно углУбить -- извечное противостояние буддийской и христианской цивилизаций.  :Smilie:  (Canon же первоначально называлась Kwannon)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Один из вечных споров, с поразительной регулярностью возникающий на фотографических форумах, берет свои истоки в 17–м веке...




Окончательное торжество никонианства на Руси (с)

----------

Вова Л. (10.07.2009), Марица (12.07.2009), Поляков (10.07.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Вот

----------

Tiop (10.07.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Объявление в поликлинике: требуется опытный проктолог … для того, чтобы извлечь неопытного.

Наверное, баян, но тем не менее. Папа с сыном смотрят передачу по телику, в которой индеец наносит на лицо боевую раскраску. Сын спрашивает, зачем он это делает. Отец отвечает, что готовится к войне.

Сын: «С кем же воюет наша мама, она ведь красится каждое утро?»

----------


## Сергей Муай

Плакаль  :Big Grin:

----------

Иилья (14.07.2009), Кумо (11.07.2009), куру хунг (13.07.2009), Поляков (10.07.2009)

----------


## Bob

Приходит мужик в магазин и спрашивает у продавщицы: 
- У вас морква есть? 
Продавщица: 
- Да, вот, пожалуйста.... 
Мужик: 
- Дайте мне две штуки. 
Взял он две морковки, в нос их себе засунул и ушёл. На следующий день повторилось тоже самое. 
В магазине всю морковку с витрины убрали и ждут, что мужик будет делать... 
Приходит значит он в очередной раз смотрит 
на витрину и спрашивает: 
- А чё, морквы нет? 
- Нет, вот если хотите, есть редиска... 
- Дайте мне две штуки. 
Купил он их, засунул в нос и уже собирался уходить, но продавщица его останавливает и говорит: 
- Мужчина, а чего это вы всякую фигню себе в нос суёте? 
Мужик: 
- Ну так морквы же нет!!!

----------

Tiop (10.07.2009), Илия (11.07.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Краткая история культурологии: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRLCYyVpTQc
 :Smilie: ))

----------

Поляков (10.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

Фирма Майкрософт собирается выпустить новый бестселлер: "Как довести Windows до самоубийства".

Современные Робин Гуды берут в банках кредиты и оформляют их на бомжей.

Юго-Восточная Библия

"... Сперва сначала никого не был. Потом Гаспот сказал: "Где все? Виходи". Вищли птицы, звери, лягущька, гриб, цветочик, маленкий рибка и муравей. Людей нет. Гаспот спросил: "Где людей?" Все тихо молчал, потомущьто где они ходит, никто не знает. 
 Тогда Гаспот взял два глина и сделал баба и человек. Такой же похожий сделал, как сам себя. Но потом от баба усы и борода оторвал. И сказал: "Плодитесь и размножайтесь в поте лица своей. С маленкий хорощий внуки на колени сидеть хочу". 
 И толко отвернулся - сразу уже два внуки. Потом четыре. И потом восем. И ищо один. И ищо один, но потом четыре и ищо два. И один в животе звонок дергает, родиться хочет пора. Тогда сказал: "Ояебой... Сколко много рот... А работать-кормить кто будет?"
 И взял баба и человек за рука и кинул с небо. И все звери кинул. Щтоб над люди не смеялся. А то смеялся.
 И сказал: "Идите все в Россия. Плитка ложить. И кафел. И асфалт. И щпала. И щьтоб к утру грязний Россия блестелся, как у кощка кобель яйцо".
Вот так, дети, создался наш Земляника. И то, зачем на нем живет тынь и янь..."

Пер. с нер. проф. Е. Шестаков, www.hultura.ru

----------

AlekseyE (10.07.2009), Neroli (11.07.2009), Novozhilov Sergey (12.07.2009), Марица (12.07.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Семья хомячков снимет 2-3х литровую банку. Порядок гарантируем.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.07.2009), Бо (13.07.2009), Илия (12.07.2009), Кумо (11.07.2009), Поляков (11.07.2009)

----------


## Бо

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BwLLohbdCM
Дзен дуэль - на людной площади в мегаполисе двое решили сразиться в дзен битве - кто- кого пересидит.

----------


## Lara

В Мексике юношам выдают паспорт, когда им исполняется 16 серий.

----------

Ersh (13.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (13.07.2009), Марица (14.07.2009), Поляков (13.07.2009), Судхана (13.08.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BwLLohbdCM
> Дзен дуэль - на людной площади в мегаполисе двое решили сразиться в дзен битве - кто- кого пересидит.


Всего 25 минут в сейдза, а  сколько впечатлений. На целый видео-ролик. =)

----------


## Бо

> Интересно, а как бы выглядел походный буддийский храм? а походная ступа?


Наверное вот так: 
или так:

----------

Fat (20.07.2009), Pema Sonam (13.07.2009), Вова Л. (13.07.2009), Марица (14.07.2009), Михаил Макушев (13.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Что может женщина сделать из ничего?
- Прическу, салатик и трагедию.

Экзамен в институте. Студент ничего не знает, а профессор человеколюбивый попался.
- Ну ладно, ответьте хотя бы на самый простой вопрос, назовите какой-нибудь диэлектрик.
Молчание.
- Представьте себе, весна, вы с девушкой в темной комнате, одни...
- Эбонит, профессор!
- Правильно, юноша, но в наше время был целлулоид.

----------


## Yeshe

> - Что может женщина сделать из ничего?
> - Прическу, салатик и трагедию.


старая версия: шляпку, обед и скандал...

----------

Буль (13.07.2009), Марица (15.08.2009)

----------


## Veronica

Русские феминистки.

----------


## Акулина

Смешное видео от Городка :Smilie: 
Осторожно,дети на дороге!!

----------

Кумо (20.07.2009)

----------


## Veronica

Реальные названия лекарств

----------

Pema Sonam (21.07.2009)

----------


## Veronica

Любить по-японски
Кино за одну минуту

----------

Homer (10.08.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

:Smilie:  улыбнитесь

----------

Дмитрий Певко (21.08.2009), Марица (23.07.2009), Михаил Макушев (22.07.2009)

----------


## Veronica

*Рекламная война между BMW, Audi и Subaru*

Трое крупных автопроизводителей в 2006 г. устроили рекламную перебранку в печатной рекламе. Такие "войны" случаются нередко, но эта вошла в сетевой фольклор совершенно неожиданной точкой, которую поставил четвертый крупный автопроизводитель... Все началось с принта BMW: автогигант разместил в прессе плакат, где мило поздравлял Audi с победой в конкурсе «Машина года»-2006 в Южной Африке, подписавшись «Победитель конкурса “Машина мира”»-2006.
Audi скрывать обиды не стала, выступив с ответным постером: “Поздравляем BMW c победой в конкурсе “Машина мира”-2006. От шестикратного победителя гонок Consecutive Le Mans 24 Hour (2000—2006).
Третий в этой истории оказался не лишним. Subaru опубликовала следующий принт: "Мы рады за BMW и Audi, которые победили в автомобильных "конкурсах красоты".
От производителя лучших в мире двигателей по версии International Engine 2006.
После этого можно было ожидать присоединения к "акции" и других производителей, благо званий и регалий в автобизнесе полно. Но всех опередила эта реклама, после которой продолжать было бессмысленно. Bentley, как всегда, лучше всех отстроился от конкурентов.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Via *fritzmorgen*

----------

AlekseyE (24.07.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (16.08.2009), Zom (28.07.2009), Вова Л. (26.07.2009), Катенька Окишева (12.08.2009), Марица (14.08.2009), Судхана (13.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Однажды ночью летит над Нью-Джерси старенький такой кукурузник. На борту пять человек: пилот, Майкл Джордан, Билл Гейтс, Далай Лама и хиппи. Вдруг в багажном отсеке с грохотом взрывается бомба. Салонаполняется дымом. Дверь в кабину открывается, в салон выскакиваеn пилот:
- Значит так, джентельмены, у меня две новости, хорошая и плохая. Плохая - это то, что мы сейчас шмякнемся где-то посреди Нью-Джерси. Хорошая - то, что на борту четыре парашюта, и один из них мой!
С этими словами он распахивает дверь и выпрыгивает наружу. Через секунду вскакивает Майкл Джордан. 
- Джентельмены, я самый лучший в мире баскетболист. Миру нужны великие баскетболисты. По-моему, самый лучший баскетболист должен получить парашют.
С этими словами он хватает один из оставшихся парашютов и с разбегу выпрыгивает наружу, в темноту. 
Поднимается Билл Гейтс и говорит: 
- Джентельмены, я самый хитроумный человек на земле. Миру нужны хитроумные люди, такие как я. Полагаю, что самый хитроумный человек на земле тоже должен получить парашют.
Он хватает ранец и - прыг наружу. 
Далай Лама и хиппи смотрят друг на друга. Наконец, Далай Лама говорит: 
- Сын мой, я прожил счастливую жизнь и познал блаженство Истинного Знания. У тебя жизнь еще вся впереди, так что надевай парашют и - вперед.
Хиппи неспешно улыбается и отвечает: 
- Ша, папаша, все нормально. Самый хитроумный парень на земле только что сиганул вниз с моим рюкзаком.

----------

Bob (08.08.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (09.08.2009), Манечка (08.08.2009), Марица (08.08.2009), Шавырин (03.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин



----------

Homer (10.08.2009), Neroli (07.08.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.08.2009)

----------


## Sforza



----------

Aion (07.08.2009), Fat (11.08.2009), Homer (10.08.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (16.08.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.08.2009), Вова Л. (08.08.2009), Спокойный (17.08.2009), Юань Дин (10.08.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Эх... золотые девяностые.. такое бурное породили... можно сказать какую-то ... >>> хрень >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnqAerIY-fk

----------


## Юй Кан

Хрень -- это вообще богатая тема. И глубокая!
!

----------


## Bob

В Германии прошел фестиваль пива. Больше всех пива выпил житель Тамбова Олег Иванович, который смотрел фестиваль по телевизору.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (16.08.2009), Pema Sonam (08.08.2009)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Звонок из президенского номера на рисэпшн в элитном отеле:

Посетитель:

- Ту ти ту ту ту

Администратор:

- What? I don’t understand your, sir.

Посетитель:

- Ту ти ту ту ту, блин.

Администратор:

- Если мсье русский, то я знаю этот язык!

Посетитель:

- Два чая, блин, в двадцать второй!!!

----------

AlekseyE (10.08.2009), Bob (08.08.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (09.08.2009), Pema Sonam (08.08.2009), Юань Дин (10.08.2009)

----------


## Aлександр Г.



----------

Вова Л. (10.08.2009)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Поклонникам Фоменко посвящается  :Smilie: 

Официальные историки, бездумно верящие Миллеру, повторяют мифы, которые не выдерживают никакой критики.

Например, они утверждают, что в 1991 году американские вооружённые силы, посланные президентом США Джорджем Бушем, при поддержке многонациональных сил напали на Ирак, возглавляемый Саддамом Хуссейном и победили его.
И эти же историки на полном серьёзе утверждают, что в 2003 году, американские вооружённые силы, посланные президентом США Джорджем Бушем, при поддержке многонациональных сил напали на Ирак, возглавляемый Саддамом Хуссейном и победили его.

Любой разумный человек должен понимать, что подобных, вплоть до деталей, совпадений в истории быть не может. Ведь совпадают и события, и имена главных участников. Совершенно очевидно, что речь идёт об одном событии, которое искусственно разделили на два, что бы «удревнить» историю. Мы прекрасно знаем, что президент в США правит 4 года и может находиться у власти не более 2 сроков, то есть 8 лет! А здесь мало того, что полностью совпадает событие, так ещё и такой же президент. Он что, полный тёзка? Это смешно! Жалкое блеяние официальных историков про то, что это мол Буш-младший, сын Буша-Старшего, который был президентом при первом нападении, не выдерживает никакой критики. Всем прекрасно известно, что власть в США не передаётся по наследству.
Да и зачем нападать второй раз на уже побеждённую страну? Как в ней мог после поражения остаться тот же лидер?

Так что то, что речь идёт об одном событии, а не о двух, можно считать доказанным. Но что это за событие? Неужели война США и Ираком? Но ведь у них нету общих границ, в первоисточниках упоминаются танковые дивизии. Да и как может маленький Ирак дважды воевать с США, да ещё и потерпев уже в первый раз поражение? Но раз у нас упомянута пустыня и название операции «Буря в пустыне», то просто ищем страну, граничащую с США и имеющую на границе пустыню. И мы находим эту страну — это Мексика! И при взгляде на карту мы убеждаемся в истинности нашей версии. Ведь упоминавшаяся в старинных источниках Басра — это искажённое название приграничного мексиканского городка Бандерас, а Тьерра-Бланка — это явно Багдад.

----------

sergey (11.08.2009), Sforza (11.08.2009), Иван Горяинов (12.06.2012), Поляков (11.08.2009)

----------


## Lara

Мало кто знает, что когда Джордано Бруно сжигали на костре, он прокричал два альбома группы "Ленинград".

----------


## Шавырин

-Доктор,у меня дипрессия. 
-Лучший способ избавиться,это окунуться с головой в работу. 
-Да,но я замешиваю бетон!?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (13.08.2009)

----------


## ullu

стащила в жж

"...
Есть старая шутка про короля, который пришел к мудрецу и спросил, как же так происходит, что земля не падает. Мудрец ответил: «Земля покоится на льве». — «А на ком же тогда стоит лев?» — спросил король. «Лев стоит на слоне», — ответил ему мудрец. «А на ком тогда покоится слон?» — опять спросил король. «Слон опирается ногами на черепаху», — ответил мудрец. «А черепаха тогда... » Мудрец остановил его и ответил: «Вы можете остановиться на этом, Ваше Величество. Дальше там все время черепахи».
..."

Кен Уилбер. "Краткая история всего."

----------

Aion (18.08.2009), Eugene G. (15.09.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (16.08.2009), Zom (15.08.2009), Илия (16.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

По новостным каналам прошло сообщение, что одному из жителей горного Кавказа исполняется 150 лет.
Нахлынули в горы оснащённые кислородными масками спецкоры, добрались до юбиляра. А там -- роскошное застолье, во главе с виновником торжества.
Берут интервью.
-- Уважаемый, у вас, наверное, и предки были долгожителями?
-- Почему долгожители? Дед жил всего 120 лет, отец -- 110!
-- А, так вы, наверное, ограничиваете себя в питании? Не едите мяса, не пьёте вина?
-- Слушай, дорогая, посмотри на стол! Третий день празднуем... Что тут есть и пить, кроме мяса и вина?!
-- Тогда, наверное, с женщинами общаетесь только... целомудренно?
-- Как сказал? Зачем целомудренно? Вон там сидит моя пятая жена, а рядом с нею -- пятеро детей только от неё!
-- Тогда в чём же причина вашего долголетия?
-- Хорошо, открою тебе секрет. Я просто никогда ни с кем не спорю!
-- Как это "никогда ни с кем не спорю"? Так не бывает!
-- Ну, не бывает -- так не бывает. А я всё равно не спорю.

----------


## Lara

Любому, кто решает пойти к психиатру, действительно стоит проверить свою голову.

Ночью забирается в дом вор. Не успел он оглядеться в гостиной, как слышит у себя над ухом громовой голос:
- Иисус тебя видит!
Вор вздрагивает, роняет мешок, нервно озирается, но никого не видит.
Начинает прокрадываться к кабинету. Только он делает два шага, за спиной тот же суровый голос:
- Иисус тебя видит!!
Вор в панике оборачивается, вертит головой по сторонам, никого. Вдруг замечает в углу клетку, а в ней - здорового попугая. Попугай орет:
- Иисус тебя видит!!!
- Так это ты, чертова птица, - шипит вор с облегчением. - Ну и как тебя, поганец, зовут?
- Иеремия, - отвечает попугай.
- Это какой же идиот додумался назвать попугая Иеремией?!
- Тот самый, который додумался назвать ротвейлера Иисусом...

- Мужчина, бегающий голым по пляжу! Зайдите в администраторскую, мы тоже хотим на вас посмотреть.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (16.08.2009), Илия (16.08.2009), Марица (16.08.2009)

----------


## Александр С



----------

Aion (16.08.2009), Bob (19.08.2009), Caddy (31.08.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (19.08.2009), Ароча (17.08.2009), Вова Л. (19.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (20.08.2009), Чиффа (16.08.2009)

----------


## Lara

Старенький еврей–маляр получил предложение от одной семейной пары покрасить комнаты в доме. Начал он со спальни. 
Вечером, хозяин дома, доктор Гринберг, решил проверить его работу и со словами, что краска на стенке выглядит уже высохшей, приложил к ней руку. Каково же было его расстройство, когда на свежепокрашенной стенке появился отпечаток его руки! Его жена, Роза, постаралась успокоить его, уверяя, что завтра маляр закрасит пятно. 
Прибыв на следующее утро, старик–маляр стал размешивать краски, чтобы начать красить в кухне. Но его занятие прервала Роза. 
"Прежде чем вы начнёте красить в кухне, – сказала она, – я прошу вас пройти в спальню. Я хочу показать вам место, куда мой муж положил руку прошлой ночью."
"Прошу вас, мадам! – попросил её маляр. – Я уже старый человек. Если вы хотите сделать мне приятно, лучше дайте мне стакан чая с лимоном!"

----------

Aлександр Г. (23.08.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (19.08.2009), Поляков (19.08.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кураев о шахматах: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTQyEh3j7Ps&

----------

AlekseyE (20.08.2009), Вова Л. (20.08.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Если конечно правильно перевел (не пинайте сильно  :Smilie:  )
http://www.rudyh.org/buddhist_buddhi...mor-quotes.htm

Сколько монахов Мадхаямиков требуется, чтобы ввернуть лампочку?
Четыре:
Один, чтобы ввернуть.
Один, чтобы не ввернуть.
Один, чтобы и ввернуть и не ввернуть.
Один также ни ввернуть и ни не ввернуть.

Сколько Гелугпа требуется?
Три:
2, чтобы вести дебаты о природе света и 1, чтобы вкрутить лампочку 

Сколько Сакьев?
Два:
1, чтобы написать инструкции и автокомментарий, 1, чтобы вкрутить лампочку

Сколько Кагюпа?
Один:
Но он сначала должен провести годы и годы в пещерном затворе.

Сколько Ньингма?
Один:
Но он должен изучить инструкции и узнать, что лампочка уже вкручена.

Сколько Бон?
Один:
Но их лампочки вкручиваются в другом направлении.

----------

Fat (01.09.2009), Александр С (02.09.2009), Джигме (21.08.2009), Дмитрий Певко (20.08.2009), Кумо (20.08.2009)

----------


## Lara

Правила дорожного движения на старославянском языке

Кто ползумши вяло во левой колее, во мобилу глаголяши, на всяко ближнего глубоко положимши, тот есмь изверзждень блудливый и надобно е санями бульдозерными потолкати, да в канаву голимую бросати. Пущай в той канаве и глаголит, бес окаянный.

Якоже кто на парковище супротив сваго места стоямши или два места занимамши яко дщерь беловолосая неразумная, по тому надобно катком проехати, да во лепешку раскатати, дабы мало места занимати буде.

Аще кто ины полозья подрезамши, тому всяко зверско глумление учинити, на кол сажати, на кострище сжигати, полозья вставляти, четвертовати, рыло некошерно разукраси. Аще и се не споможе, то слово оному срамное изречи, животиной рогатой обозвати и перст серединный показати.

Аще кто зело близко позади подъезжаючи, мигалом мигамши, да в гудело гудемши, бо невтерпеж ины же крутымя возомнимши, тот суть блудень диавольски и того с седалища стаскивати, ногами побивати, да мигало з гуделом во срам затолкати. Пущай оно там и гудити.

Кто зимою сугробы з полозьев не расчищамши, якодже оне грохнути на полозья позадние глыбою оледенелой, того самого во сугробе обваляти, во проруби окунути, к полозьям стропами привязати, да катати лихо по деревням и селам, пока стыд оного не застудити.

Кто во полозьях едя, из колеи во колею мотаючи, да тормозимши, заторище зело множественное сотворяючи, тому каменьем трипудовым во оконце запустити, да на челе слово лихое гвоздищем остроконцым нацарапати, старому на посрамление да малому во лепость.

Аще дщерь умом скудная в полозьях еде, уста малюючи, очи штукатуриши, беленья мазамши, то надобно дщерь оную за космы черны оттаскати, за груди белы доброродны похватати, да в беленьях вымазати. Боле не надо, бо придет муж ейный и покалечит.

А аще каков антихристь поворотит направо или налево, огнище поворотное не зажемши, того злодея огнищем сим и пожечи, зеньки окоянные повыкалывати, руки-ноги диаволу пообрывати, сани поломати, да чудище поганое гаишное на него насылати. Пущай пешим ходит, супостат, да законы дорожного толковища учити.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Кураев о шахматах: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTQyEh3j7Ps&


"Единственный вид спорта, который осужден церковью - это шахматы. Даже женская штанга разрешается"

----------


## Шаман

Это вам не в картишки на деньги перекинуться, тут всё ацццки нипадеццки



> Удивленные крики раздавались в помещении клуба «Картонажник». Назревал конфликт. Остап проиграл подряд пятнадцать партий, а вскоре еще три. Оставался один одноглазый. В начале партии он от страха наделал множество ошибок и теперь с трудом вел игру к победному концу. Остап, незаметно для окружающих, украл с доски черную ладью и спрятал ее в карман.
> 
> Толпа тесно сомкнулась вокруг играющих.
> 
> — Только что на этом месте стояла моя ладья! — закричал одноглазый, осмотревшись,— а теперь ее уже нет!
> 
> — Нет, значит, и не было!—грубовато ответил Остап. — Как же не было? Я ясно помню!
> 
> — Конечно, не было!
> ...

----------


## Won Soeng

О непостоянстве власти

http://www.president.gov.ua/ru/documents/9672.html




> РАСПОРЯЖЕНИЕ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА УКРАИНЫ № 161/2009-рп
> 
> Об отмене Распоряжения Президента Украины от 6 марта 2009 года № 38
> 
> Отменить Распоряжение Президента Украины от 6 марта 2009 года № 38 «Об отмене Распоряжения Президента Украины от 13 декабря 2007 года № 292».
> 
> Президент Украины Виктор ЮЩЕНКО
> 
> 31 июля 2009 года

----------

Fat (01.09.2009), Makc (30.08.2009), Pavel (22.08.2009), Zom (21.08.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> О непостоянстве власти


Напоминает древний анкедот про пофигиста:

- а вам действительно все пофигу?
- да, всё пофигу..  
- и на бабки пофигу? 
- да, пофигу... 
- и на славу пофигу? 
- да, пофигу... 
- и на женщин пофигу?  
- на женщин.... ммм.... да нет, не пофигу...
- так как же - вам ведь на всё пофигу?
- а мне пофигу на то что мне на всё пофигу.

(это же ксати и из серии про некоторых буддистов - "а я не привязываюсь к тому, что не привязываюсь")

----------


## Витаа

> "Единственный вид спорта, который осужден церковью - это шахматы. Даже женская штанга разрешается"


"Игра в шахматы - для тех, кто под мухой"  из фильма Такси-4

----------


## Lara

Авраам родил Исаака. Исаак родил Иакова... А потом там что-то произошло и рожать стали женщины.

Как-то раз к великому китайскому мыслителю Конфуцию пришла очень образованная по тем временам женщина и задала ему вопрос:
- Скажи, Конфуций, почему когда женщина имеет много любовников, то её подвергают общественному порицанию, а когда мужчина имеет много женщин, то это повышает его общественный статус и прибавляет авторитета?
Прежде чем ответить Конфуций молча заварил чай и разлил его в шесть чашек.
- Скажи, - спросил он её после этого, - когда один чайник льёт заварку в шесть чашек, это нормально?
- Да, - ответила женщина.
- Вот видишь, - усмехнувшись ответил Конфуций, - а когда в одну чашку сливают сразу шесть чайников?...

----------

Neroli (27.08.2009), Чиффа (22.08.2009)

----------


## Lara

Если бы спутники Марса были открыты в наше время, то их бы назвали не Фобос и Деймос, а Сникерс и Баунти.

Олигарх жалуется спецу по фэн-шую:
- Вроде всё правильно у меня: дом на западе, золотой прииск на востоке, отдыхаю всегда на юге, а счастья нет!
- Это всё потому, что на севере давно по вам тюрьма плачет.

----------


## Любовь Олейникова

Пациент - доктор, у меня провалы в памяти
доктор - и как часто они у вас бывают?
пациетн - что?
доктор - провалы
пациент - какие провалы?

----------


## Lara

- Доктор, в приёмной человек с бейсбольной битой. Он уверяет, что он - агент ФБР, и его сестру похитили инопланетяне!
- К психиатру!
- Доктор, но в травматологию поступают зверски избитые инопланетяне. Они согласны вернуть чью-то сестру.

- Какая еда самая некалорийная?
- Которую едят глазами.

Компьютер не подчиняется законам физики: глюки появляются из ниоткуда, файлы исчезают в никуда, объем называется весом и измеряется в метрах...

----------

Won Soeng (25.08.2009), Yeshe (23.08.2009), Шаман (24.08.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

- Тибетским хакерам удалось взломать сервер кармы, что привело к
освобождению 15 тысяч черных сисадминов.

- По просьбе буддистов в меню Word'a появится новая опция: "Выделить ничего".

- В японском интернете появился поисковик Дзен-декс, помогающий
пользователям найти себя.

- В Гималаях обнаружен зависший программист-отшельник. Все попытки
перезапустить его оканчиваются неудачей из-за системной ошибки в 4-й чакре.

- Обладает ли Билл Гейтс природой Будды или просто владеет контрольным пакетом акций? Отвечая на этот вопрос гуру, 12 монахов дзен-буддийского монастыря получили просветление.

- В китайском интернете обнаружен древний html-манускрипт.

- Для вас, веб-мастера: "Интернет для чайных церемоний".

----------

AlekseyE (25.08.2009), Zom (25.08.2009), Ануруддха (25.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (29.08.2009), Юй Кан (25.08.2009), Юрий К. (25.08.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

- Прикинь, недавно у бабушки на чердаке нашел Библию 12-го века.
- Ух ты, класс! Это ж еще, наверное, на 5-дюймовых дискетах.

----------


## Топпер

> - Прикинь, недавно у бабушки на чердаке нашел Библию 12-го века.
> - Ух ты, класс! Это ж еще, наверное, на 5-дюймовых дискетах.


Еххх уровень соверменного образования у молодёжи  :Frown: . Они и не знают, что в то время Библию не на 5 дюймовых дискетах хранили а на ферритовой памяти.

----------

Вова Л. (25.08.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Еххх уровень соверменного образования у молодёжи . Они и не знают, что в то время Библию не на 5 дюймовых дискетах хранили а на ферритовой памяти.


Вы оба видите этот факт очень односторонне.
В те времена 5-дюймовые дискеты использовались в качестве ферритовых колец этого устройства.

----------

Denli (27.08.2009), Вова Л. (25.08.2009), Поляков (25.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Это в смысле: "советские микросхемы - самые гигантские микросхемы в мире" ?

----------


## Любовь Олейникова

Сообщение 
Вчера по всей Риге на 2 часа было отключено электричество и много людей застряли на экскалаторах.

----------

Вова Л. (26.08.2009)

----------


## Lara

Из объявлений в маршрутке: Проводится конкурс - кто сильнее хлопнет дверью. Призы и подарки раздает водитель монтировкой.

Если вас тревожит постоянное головокружение, возможно пора слазить с карусели.

Появился новый сотовый тариф "Браток+". Все разводящие звонки бесплатно.

- Алло! Это психиатрия? Тут человеку вдруг стало очень хорошо!

Спать на спине вредно для легких, спать на животе вредно для кишечника, спать на левом боку вредно для сердца, спать на правом боку вредно для печени. Журнал "Здоровье" желает вам приятных снов.

Горец - другому:
- Новый страшный хыщный птица появился. Дельтаплан звать. Людей хватает. Я вчера шесть раз стрелял, пока человека отпустил.

----------

Aleksey L. (26.08.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Алло, это Сервис? У меня ксерокс не работает!
- Добрый день! я уверен что у вас или кончился катридж, или ксерокс надо просто почистить, работа стоит 1650 рублей, но вы можете сэкономить и сделать все сами по инструкции.
- Спасибо! А ваш босс в курсе что вы отказываетесь от заработка?
- Конечно, вы знаете, ведь это его идея, - почисить ксерокс стоит 1650 рублей, а отремонтировать 5600!

Ползут по пустыне два унитаза.
- Василий Иваныч, давай на ту черепаху наедем!
- Усохни, Петька. Ты уже на Хоттабыча наехал.

----------

Aлександр Г. (27.08.2009), Вова Л. (27.08.2009), Этэйла (03.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Две логики.
Логика женская: "Во-первых, я этого не брала, во-вторых, давно уже положила на место, а в-третьих, оно и так уже было с трещинкой!"
Логика мужская: "Нет, курить мы, конечно будем... Но пить -- не бросим!"

----------

Вова Л. (27.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (29.08.2009)

----------


## Lara

Интеллигентная семья. 17-летняя дочь беременна. Все в шоке, мама пьет валокордин и вытирает слезу кружевным платочком, папа угрюмо пьет Мартель двадцатилетней выдержки. Все ждут приезда виновника. У подъезда останавливается красный феррари, из него выходит степенный мужчина в костюме от Бриони и туфлях из красного бегемота. Он поднимается в квартиру, останавливая все охи и ахи родителей говорит:
- Значит так, я очень известный человек, у меня семья, я не могу их бросить. Однако и Вашу дочь я не оставлю. Я решил так. Если Ваша дочь родит мальчика, то он унаследует два моих завода, 20 миллионов долларов, образование в Гарварде, а Ваша дочь пожизненное содержание в размере 2 млн. $ в год. Если она родит девочку, то она унаследует мою фабрику, 10 миллионов долларов, образование в Оксфорде, Ваша дочь - пожизненное содержание в 1млн.$. Ну а если у нее случиться выкидыш... 
Тут встает отец, ставит рюмку на стол, подходит к мужику, кладет ему руку на плечо и говорит:
- Тогда ты сделаешь ей ещё одного!

----------

Aleksey L. (28.08.2009)

----------


## Lara

Студенты спрашивают преподавателя:
- Можно мы на вашу следующую пару не придем?
- Да.
- А вы отмечать не будете?
- Нет, я вообще на работе не пью...

Встретились два друга детства, и один спрашивает другого:
- Вот ты очень богатый человек. Но разве деньги тебя чему-нибудь научили?
- Конечно. Я понял очень важную вещь.
- Какую же?
- Вот послушай. Я обожаю парусный спорт. Купил роскошную яхту. А она наскочила на скалы и утонула. Я купил себе спортивный самолет. А он загорелся в воздухе, и я едва успел выпрыгнуть с парашютом. Я женился на самой красивой женщине города, а через неделю застал ее в постели с другим.
- Так что ты понял-то?
- Я понял, что если что-то плавает, летает или занимается сексом, то этим надо пользоваться от души и не надо пытаться стать их владельцем...

----------


## Шавырин

-Да ерунда ваш GPS,вот мой ГЛОНАСС-это да,-из последних сил уговаривал поляков Иван Сусанин.

----------


## Lara

Новые русские открыли поисковый сервер под названием www. tiра. аu

----------


## Jani

После того как собрал Ной на свой Ковчег всякой твари по паре и отчалил от заливаемой потопом земли, взглянул он на двоих своих сыновей, и показалось ему на мгновение, что о чем-то чрезвычайно важном он все-таки забыл.

Штирлиц выпил шнапсу и склонился над картой мира. Его рвало на Родину.

Принцип действия грузинской мышеловки.
Ставится два нетяжелых бруска (||), сверху кладется кирпич (П). Внутрь кладется кусок сыра побольше.
Заходит внутрь мышеловки грузинская мышь. Видит сыр, распахивает руки и говорит: "Вах, какой большой кусок сыра!" Тут-то на нее кирпич и падает...

----------

Zom (01.09.2009)

----------


## Jani

ЭЛЕМЕНТ: 115.
НАЗВАНИЕ: Женщина 
СИМВОЛ: Fm 
ПЕРВООТКРЫВАТЕЛЬ: Адам 
АТОМНАЯ МАССА: 60 кг; также встречаются изотопы от 40 до 250 кг.
РАСПРОСТРАНЕННОСТЬ: Очень распространен.

ФИЗИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА.
Тает при определенном воздействии.
Самопроизвольно закипает и без внешних причин охлаждается.
Коэффициент расширения: увеличивается с годами.
Мнется при сдавливании в определенных местах.

ХИМИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА.
Очень хорошо взаимодействует с Au, Ag, Pt и другими благородными
металлами.
Поглощает дорогостоящие вещества в больших количествах.
Может неожиданно взорваться.
Быстро насыщается этиловым спиртом.
Активность варьируется в зависимости от времени суток.

ПРИМЕНЕНИЕ.
Широко применяется в декоративных целях, особенно в спортивных
автомобилях.
Является очень эффективным чистящим и моющим средством.
Помогает расслабиться и снять стресс.

КАЧЕСТВЕННАЯ РЕАКЦИЯ.
Приобретает зеленую окраску, если рядом находится другой образец более
высокого качества.

МЕРЫ ПРЕДОСТОРОЖНОСТИ.
При попадании в неопытные руки представляет серьезную опасность.
Запрещается иметь более одного образца. Однако можно иметь и большее
количество образцов, но держать их следует отдельно друг от друга, таким
образом чтобы они не взаимодействовали между собой.

----------


## Jani

Спускается на землю Мессия. Всеобщее ликование, народные гуляния - один
только ребе Либерман сидит и деньги пересчитывает. На него шикают - мол,
какие могут быть дела в такой момент, а он знай отмахивается. Наконец
сам Мессия не выдерживает, подходит к нему:
- Либерман, сколько можно вас ждать?!
Ребе поднимает на него глаза и едким тоном отвечает:
- Ой, ну кто бы говорил!

Когда Бог создал человека, он не запатентовал свое изобретение. И теперь каждый дурак может делать то же самое.

Спецкомиссия ООН приняла решение запретить проведение в Китае опытов 
по клонированию. Так, на всякий случай...

Древнейшая профессия - простутитка.
Вторая древнейшая - вор.
Третья древнейшая - политик - результат естественного симбиоза первой и второй.

----------

Иилья (01.09.2009), Марица (04.09.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Всем желаю такого дедушку, как у меня. Ходячий анекдот. 84 года ему уже. Шутник по жизни. Только сам вот не смеется уже.. А если и смеется, то с нотами плача, или радуясь моему смеху. Час назад он со свойственным ему юмором (весьма серьезным, как обычно) учил меня и показывал, как в 84 года я буду принимать на ночь слабительное. Поделюсь. Ложку надо положить на стол (чтобы рука не растрясла лекарство), нацедить на глаз 2\3 ее объема, нагнуться пониже к столу, медленно короткими отрывистыми импульсами (как человек, балансирующий палкой, стоящей на одном конце) аккуратно ее поднести, и наконец одним метким стремительным движением отправить поглубже в рот. Видимо, чтобы вкус лекарства на языке меньше чувствовать. Потом он капнул лекарство на рукоядку ложки и дал мне ощутить этот вкус, чтобы привыкал с молоду.

У него на столе много листов с записями его мыслей, разных жизненных моментов, собственных цитат (он все это не скрывает). Цитаты простые. Например на листе, где он составил список принимаемых лекарств и дневник из появления его старческих болячек (показал бы я вам этот список..) в самом конце надпись красным карандашем: "Таня, лечиться бесполезно - СТАРОСТЬ!". Таня - это моя бабушка. Или другая цитата: "Живой. Тишина - как на кладбище". "День и ночь - сутки прочь, и нет конца...". Или "Виски чуют постояно пульсацию. ПУЛЬСАЦИЯ ПОСТОЯННО!" (у него рак и постоянно невыносимо польсирует левое полушарие мозга - видимо метастазы уже там - и это уже сколько времени не дает ему толком поспать, разве что сидя).

А это, наверное, его самая буддийская цитата, своего рода шутка о сансаре, словно специально для этой темы написано: "Ни начала -  ни конца, ламца дрица - оттаца". А ниже тут же приписано: "Мишенька - потерпи. Мне жить немного осталось."

Сейчас, пока я это писал, он сказал мне, засыпая: "Ванечка. А я все жду покоя.. а его нету..". Потом попросил подойти к нему, приложить ухо к груди и послушать старческое сердцебиение. Передать не могу. Это слышать надо. После того, как я послушал его сердце и сел напротив него, он сказал: "Я сейчас могу раскачать его (начал глубоко дышать) и так кататься бесплатно пол ночи" (кстати, одна из его цитат на том листе: "Шатает. Шатает. Шатает", а ниже: "смазаные качели туда-обратно плавно качают"). Сказал это и смеется, и я вместе с ним (с его манерой говорить никто бы от смеха не удержался), и опять непонятно, смеется он, или плачет. Это, видимо, вообще очень близкие состояния. Крайности. Оба ненормальные и вызванные казусом. Смех - казусом того, чего нет, или чего не должно было быть, а плачь - казусом того, что есть, и что обязательно, неминуемо случиться.

Ничего из написанного не придумал и не добавил. Все так и происходит.

Еще сказал мне сейчас: "Кто это не ощущает, тот меня не понимает".
Всем желаю такого дедушку, чтобы все понимали. Например, то что этот лист с цитатами будет существовать дольше, чем он..

----------

AlekseyE (01.09.2009), Bob (01.09.2009), Pema Sonam (01.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (01.09.2009), Марица (04.09.2009), Тарас (01.09.2009), Юй Кан (01.09.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Вакцину от склероза изобрели давно. Вот только положили куда-то...

----------


## Good

•  Нельзя попасть в Рай одной религии, не попав в Ад всех других. 
•  Умные – это те, кто зарабатывает своим умом, а мудрые – те, на кого эти умные работают. 
•  Дураки от несчастной любви стреляются. Умные пишут стихи. Самые умные не влюбляются. 
•  ...пока мяч в воздухе, несколько слов о составе команды... 
•  Всякое разумное дело имеет своё завершение, и только ерундой можно заниматься бесконечно. 
•  Если бы русские любили работать, они бы не назвали включатель выключателем.
•  Сегодня, в восемь часов утра, грузчик Петров совершил открытие века. А через минуту он открыл второе веко... 
•  Господи! Смерти прошу у тебя! Не откажи мне, Господи – не для себя ведь прошу... 
•  Одни философски смотрят на вещи, другие – на их отсутствие. 
•  Самый искренний смех – злорадный... 
•  «В комнату вошел негр в ботинках телесного цвета...»

----------

Pema Sonam (01.09.2009), Вова Л. (01.09.2009), Доржик (04.02.2010), Марица (04.09.2009)

----------


## Jani

Один турист разглядывал выставленных для продажи животных в зоомагазине
и увидел, как человек купил обезьяну за 5000 долларов. Он подошел к 
продавцу и поинтересовался, почему эта обезьяна такая дорогая.
Продавец ответил:
- Она очень быстро программирует на С, не делая ошибок, и пишет 
  великолепный код.
Тогда турист стал внимательно разглядывать других обезьян в этой клетке 
и заметил, что одна из них стоит 10000.
- За что же назначена цена в два раза больше? - спросил он. 
Продавец сказал:
- Эта обезьяна программирует на С++, Java и других 
  объектно-ориентированных языках.
Оглядев магазин, турист увидет еще одну обезьяну в отдельной клетке 
с табличкой $50000:
- О! А вон та стоит 50000! Это неслыханная цена, что же она умеет?
Продавец развел руками и сказал:
- Сам я точно не знаю, но другие обезьяны называют ее Project Manager.

----------

Aлександр Г. (04.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (02.09.2009), Джигме (02.09.2009)

----------


## Jani

Хирург разглядывает рентгеновский снимок:
- Да-а-а! Ключица поломана, два ребра сломано, трещина в малой берцовой
  кости. Ну ничего, в Photoshope все исправим!

В школе.
- Дети, достаньте карандаши и бумагу. Сегодня мы попытаемся нарисовать лошадь, а Наташа Петрова постарается не шевелиться!

Группа ученых доказала, что лучшее лекарство от гриппа - вода!
Для экспериментов две группы обезьян заразили гриппом. Обезьянам первой группы давали воду, и все они полностью выздоровели через неделю.
Обезьянам второй группы не давали воды, и они умерли в мучениях через двое суток.

Вам повезло, вы идете на "эротическое шоу" - дневальными по бане!

Извините, сейчас около вас стадо баранов не пробегало?! 
А ты что, отстал?

----------

Aлександр Г. (04.09.2009), Pema Sonam (01.09.2009), Zom (01.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (02.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

Как всё-таки всё компактно в Украине... Например, В Подольском районе Киева по адресу улица Фрунзе, 20/22 расположена трансформаторная будка, в которой зарегистрировано 120 предприятий! Это вам не 5 вузов в одном подвале, что в Рассеи, в Омской области...

Вообще-то Господь придумал только два способа размножения человека: для Адама - клонирование по Образу Своему, а для Евы - почкование. Остальное - это уж они сами...

В Одесской гимназии:
- Ферсман, назовите повелительное наклонение глагола "молчать".
- Ша!

Настоящий программист, как известно, ставит рядом с собой два стакана - один с водой, на случай если захочет пить, другой без воды, на случай, если не захочет. А вот настоящий админ ставит четыре стакана. Другие два - на случай отказа первой системы.

----------

Aлександр Г. (04.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (02.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Дорогущий фирменный поезд, самое дорогое купе... В купе садятся двое - батюшка и бизнесмен. Оба такие "настоящие" со всеми причитающимися атрибутами. Бизнесмен только пиджак скинул, галстук распустил, сразу кинулся к ноутбуку и давай стучать. Поезд тронулся, батюшка немного газетку почитал, бороду огладил и говорит: - Сын мой, а не отведать ли нам с тобой табачку заморского? хороший табачок...только что из голландии подвезли... - Не курю, батюшка, да и работать надо. А у него 2 мобильника постоянно разрываются, он ведет какие-то переговоры. Батюшка покурил, возвращается - от него хороший такой дух табака. Еще посидел подумал и опять: - Сын мой, дело к трапезе. не сходить ли нам в вагон-ресторан ужина откушать? - Не могу батюшка, работы еще очень много. Завтра очень важная встреча. Батюшка поужинал, вернулся. Посидел-подумал и по новой: - Сын мой! Трапеза удалась. не задобрить ли нам ее? Достает бутылку дорогущего коньяка. - Не пью, батюшка! да и работать надо. Батюшка соточку-две навернул, и снова: - Сын мой! в соседнем купе девицы уж больно красивые едут. может мы коньячок возьмем да и к ним? - Я, батюшка, женат и жене не изменяю! да и вообще работать надо! Возвращается поп под утро изрядно мятый, довольный. Тут бизнесмен не выдержал, крышкой ноутбука хлопнул и к попу: - Батюшка! ну вот я - не пью, не курю, работаю как вол, жене не изменяю! неужели я неправильно живу?! - Отчего же? Правильно, сын мой. Но зря.

----------

AlekseyE (02.09.2009), Aлександр Г. (04.09.2009), Good (03.09.2009), Jani (02.09.2009), Makc (06.09.2009), Pema Sonam (02.09.2009), Won Soeng (03.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (02.09.2009), Буль (02.09.2009), Катенька Окишева (02.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (02.09.2009), Шавырин (02.09.2009), Шаман (02.09.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> В школе.
> - Дети, достаньте карандаши и бумагу. Сегодня мы попытаемся нарисовать лошадь, а Наташа Петрова постарается не шевелиться!


- Дети, достаньте карандаши и бумагу. Сегодня мы попытаемся нарисовать лошадь, а Ксюша Собчак постарается не шевелиться!

----------


## Войнич

*Памятка
*
В школе, дети, надо прежде всего твердо учится рускому языку. Чтобы хорошо обосновывать про свои мысли в устных словах и речи. Тот кто коряво и с ошыбками пишет и говорит родным языком, не достоин быть и тем более называтся гражданином России. Помните: только люди умеющие правильно излагаться на родном языке, добиваются того, что им приходит успех.


*А.Иванов
ВЫСОКИЙ ЗВОН*

В худой котомк поклав ржаное хлебо,
Я ухожу туда, где птичья звон,
И вижу над собою синий небо,
Лохматый облак и широкий крон.

Я дома здесь, я здесь пришел не в гости,
Снимаю кепк, одетый набекрень,
Веселый птичк, помахивая хвостик,
Насвистывает мой стихотворень.

Зеленый травк ложится под ногами,
И сам к бумаге тянется рука,
И я шепчу дрожащими губами:
"Велик могучий русский языка!"

Вспыхает небо, разбужая ветер,
Проснувший гомон птичьих голосов.
Проклинывая все на белом свете,
Я вновь брежу в нетоптанность лесов.

Шуршат зверушки, выбегнув навстречу,
Приветливыми лапками маша:
Я среди тут пробуду целый вечер,
Бессмертные творения пиша.

Но, выползя на миг из тины зыбкой,
Болотная зеленовая тварь
Совает мне с заботливой улыбкой
Большой Орфографический словарь.

----------

AlekseyE (03.09.2009), Вова Л. (03.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.09.2009), Чиффа (02.09.2009), Юй Кан (02.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Л. Петрушевская

*ПУСЬКИ БЯТЫЕ*

_Лингвистическая притча_

Сяпала Калуша по напушке и увазила бутявку. И волит:
-- Калушата, калушаточки! Бутявка!
Калушата присяпали и бутявку стрямкали.
И подудонились.
А Калуша волит:
-- Оее, оее! Бутявка-то некузявая!
Калушата бутявку вычучили,
Бутявка вздребезнулась, сопритюкнулась и усяпала с напушки.
А Калуша волит
-- Бутявок не трямкают. Бутявки дюбые  и  зюмо-зюмо  некузявые. От бутявок дудонятся.
А бутявка волит за напушкой:
--   Калушата подудонились! Калушата подудонились! Зюмо некузявые! Пуськи бятые!

Была мысль выложить в разделе "В мире животных", но тут уместнее. : )

----------


## Lara

В этой жизни пока что еще не все можно скачать...

Касперский - штука серьезная, если он у меня винду убил наглухо, че уж тут про вирусы говорить!

Новогодняя акция от спамера Васьки! Вы присылаете ему адреса 10-ти своих друзей, и он удаляет вас из своих баз!

Из разговора айтишника с меломаном:
- Тут новая Опера вышла, я вчера скачал...
- Что за опера? Кто написал?
- Да вроде как норвежцы...
- Что - коллективное творчество? Композитор-то кто?
- Да нет, ты не понял, это браузер!
- Плюнь в глаза этому Браузеру, если он всем впаривает, что норвежец!

- Иак, детки, сколько будет дважды два? Ирочка!
- 56,84572!
- По какой формуле считала?
- По формуле Граббе-Кригсона!
- Так, отично. Петя?
- 23,4987(6)!
- А ты по какой формуле?
- По формуле Иксона-Беренштейна!
- Тоже отлично. Вовочка?
- Четыре...
- Дети, среди нас, оказывается, есть неандертальцы. Вовочка, твой метод подсчёта устарел полтора века назад, теперь, в наше время, так не считают!Завтра папу ко мне!  Что ж, дети, урок математики в наших яслях на сегодня окончен, всем пора на горшочек!

Встреча двух старых знакомых:
- Молодец! Огурцом выглядишь!
- Еще бы! Я же В БАНКЕ работаю!

Безусловные и неоспоримые законы музыкального мира требуют, чтобы немецкий текст французской оперы в исполнении шведских певцов переводился на итальянский язык для удобства англоязычной аудитории...

----------

Jani (03.09.2009), Илия (05.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Православный ёжик.

Боян, конечно, но имеющий под собой реальную почву. 
Несколько лет назад     Мая Кучерская написала пародийную сказку про ежика - героя сказок монаха Лазаря. Православные сарказма не поняли и опубликовали сказку в детском разделе сайта сибирской православной газеты в качестве назидательного рассказа для воскрестной школы. (я лично ещё помню эту страницу существующей). И висеть бы сказке очень долго, в качестве призыва к действию для миссионеров, но добрые люди пустили ссылку по интернетам. В результате, через некоторое время, осознав конфуз, сказку убрали. Однако память о сём событии осталась.
Ниже текст самой сказки:



> Православный ёжик! 
> Назидательный рассказ для воскресной школы. Сибирская православная газета
> 
> В корнях старого дуба жил в своей норке один православный ежик. А белочка наверху в дупле была неправославная.
> — Милая белочка! — не раз обращался к ней ежик. — Ты не православная. Опомнись! Тебе необходимо креститься в нашей речке.
> — Но я боюсь воды, — отвечала белочка, звонко разгрызая орешек.
> — Надо преодолеть боязнь.
> Но белочка никак не могла постичь той великой пользы, которую получит ее беличья душа после обращения в истинную веру.
> Со временем ежик крестил всех зверей, жучков и паучков в лесу и всех научил одной простой молитве. "Что бы ни случилось, что бы ни произошло, - объяснял ежик, - надо лишь повторять: "Слава Богу!". Даже белочка выучила эту нетрудную молитву. Ежик научил ее креститься лапкой и велел, уцепившись покрепче хвостом за ветку, класть поклоны на восток. Делать поклоны белочка соглашалась, она вообще любила физические упражнения, но вот окунаться в речку, даже ради крещения, по-прежнему отказывалась.
> ...

----------

Aлександр Г. (04.09.2009), Jani (03.09.2009), Joy (09.02.2011), Makc (06.09.2009), Александр С (03.09.2009), Буль (03.09.2009), Вова Л. (03.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.09.2009), Иосиф В (11.02.2011), Кузьмич (09.02.2011), Михаил Макушев (22.09.2009), Поляков (03.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Не помню, откуда сканилось, но полагаю, что эта же ирония легко конвертируется в любую конфессию... : )

ЮМОР И ХРИСТИАНСТВО

 Глядя на торжественно-великопостные лица священнослужителей, многие представляют христианство как мрачную, человеконенавистническую религию. На самом деле это не так. Одно из первых упоминаний о юмористическом отношении Бога к тому, что происходит на земле, относится к XI веку до нашей эры. Достаточно  прислушаться к диалогу между Богом и Адамом, который только согрешил: "Не ел ли ты от дерева, с которого Я запретил тебе есть?" Адам сказал: "Жена, которую Ты мне дал, — она дала мне от дерева, и я ел". В этом диалоге все пронизано юмором — оказывается, виноват не Адам, а Бог, который дал ему жену. Чувство юмора у Бога подмечено и псалмопевцем: "Нечестивый злоумышляет против праведника и скрежещет на него зубами, Господь же посмеивается над ним: ибо видит, что приходит день его". Юмором пронизана не только Библия, но и христианское Предание. Любили пошутить даже строгие аскеты, уходившие в пустыню, чтобы никто не мешал им совершать свои подвиги.
Мы знакомим вас с частью этого необычного христианского наследия.

 "Авва Филимон сказал: "Те философы, которые верят в абсолютную логику, никогда не пробовали спорить с женщинами".

 "Настоятель Нитрийского монастыря написал настоятелю монастыря в Египте: "Брат по имени Евларий, который прежде был у тебя, поселился у нас в монастыре. Сообщи мне, прошу тебя, устойчивого ли он склада?" Ответ был очень кратким: "Полностью неподвижен".

 "Одного старца как-то спросили: "Почему это, отче, всякий раз, когда брат, живущий с тобой в келье, принимается петь псалмы, ты высовываешься в окно?" — "Чтобы никто не подумал, что я его истязаю".

 "Авва Илларион как-то сказал: "Быть грустным — это значит думать все время о самом себе".

 "Мир настолько плох, — сказал один монах старцу, — что порой я и сам кажусь себе плохим...
 — Нечего не зеркало пенять, коли рожа крива, — отвечал старец".

 "Авва Гиперихиос сделался монахом после того, как провел свою молодость в политических кругах Александрии. Укрывшись в пустыне, он так отвечал на вопрос, почему он столь мало уважает правителей края: "Потому, что я их знаю. Все их обещания превращаются потом в налоги".

 "Желая утешить молодого монаха, удрученного собственным уродством, один старец сказал: "Уродство имеет великое преимущество перед красотой: оно постоянно!"

 "Один из сильных мира сего явился как-то в Скийскую пустыню, чтобы посоветоваться со старцем, который имел дар пророчества. Поглядев на него, старец сказал: "Я ничего не возьму с тебя за то, что расскажу тебе о твоем будущем, но тебе придется построить церковь для нашего монастыря, если не хочешь, чтобы все узнали о твоем прошлом".
 Тот же старец сказал как-то одному мирскому человеку: "Ближайшие пять лет у тебя будет очень тяжелая жизнь". "А потом?" — спросил тот, трепеща. "А потом ты привыкнешь".

 "Авва Варсонофий сказал: "Чем менее умен священник, тем мирянин ему кажется глупее". По поводу же александрийских священников, чье поведение оставляло желать лучшего, авва Поэмен сказал: "Многим священникам следовало бы пойти в пустыню, чтобы принять имя "человек".

 "Один старец сказал: "Женщина говорит с одним мужчиной, смотрит на другого, а думает о третьем".

 "Один монах сказал: "Женщина есть существо поверхностное".
 — Это так, — ответил старец, — но нет ничего более бездонного, чем поверхностность женщины".

 "Молодой монах пришел за советом к авве Моисею.
 — Отче, — сказал он, — я понимаю, как можно согрешить руками, глазами, устами или ушами. Но как можно согрешить носом?
 — Если совать его в чужие дела, — ответил старец".

----------


## Zom

> Я дома здесь, я здесь пришел не в гости,
> Снимаю кепк, одетый набекрень,
> Веселый птичк, помахивая хвостик,
> Насвистывает мой стихотворень.


- Как называется балшой полосатый мух?
- Oс!
- Нэправилна, большой полосатый мух – это шмэл, а ос – это палка, вокруг которой земля вертитса

----------

Аня Приходящая (03.09.2009), Кумо (03.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... В осмеянии мира юродство тесно соприкасается с шутовством, ибо основной постулат философии шута — это тезис о том, что все дураки, а самый большой дурак тот, кто не знает, что он дурак. Дурак, который сам себя признал дураком, перестает быть таковым. Иначе говоря, мир сплошь населен дураками, и единственный неподдельный мудрец — это юродивый, притворяющийся дураком.
> […]
> В качестве образца приведем замечательный эпизод из жития аввы Симеона. Hекий благочестивый Иоанн, наперсник юродивого, как-то позвал его в баню (баня — типичное "шутовское пространство"). "Тот со смехом говорит ему: "Ладно, пойдем, пойдем'", и с этими словами снимает одежду свою и повязывает ее вокруг головы своей, как тюрбан. Почтенный Иоанн говорит ему: "Оденься, брат мой, иначе я не пойду с тобою". Авва Симеон говорит ему: "Отвяжись, дурак, я только сделал одно дело вперед другого, а не хочешь идти вместе, я пойду немного впереди". И, оставив Иоанна, он пошел немного впереди. Мужская и женская купальни находились рядом; Симеон умышленно прошел мимо мужской и устремился в женскую. Почтенный Иоанн закричал ему: "Куда идешь, юродивый? Остановись, эта купальня — для женщин". Пречудный, обернувшись, говорит ему: "Отстань ты, юродивый: здесь теплая и холодная вода, и там теплая и холодная, и ничего более этого ни там, ни здесь нет"".
> […]
> "Мудрая глупость" одерживала победу, осмеивая "глупую мудрость". Как это делалось, хорошо показано в "Прении о вере скомороха с философом жидовином Тарасом". Ученый диспутант (он, как и следовало ожидать, был плешив) задал сопернику роковой вопрос, извечно занимавший цивилизованное человечество: "Что от чего произошло — яйцо от курицы или курица от яйца?". Скоморох тотчас хлопнул философа по голове: "От чего треснуло, от плеши или от ладони?".


Цит. по "Смех в Древней Руси", Л., 1984

----------


## Иилья

Отец говорил Абраму: рожай, мол, больше детей, а то стакан воды в старости никто не подаст. И вот лежит Абрам в старости, помирает, вокруг него с десяток его детей. «А пить-то совсем не хочется!» — подумал Абрам.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (04.09.2009), Zom (03.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (03.09.2009), Вова Л. (03.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.09.2009), Кумо (03.09.2009), Ниэллон (28.03.2010), Поляков (03.09.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Анекдоты про... да, да... кошек

Общаются две кошки:
- И когда он обещал на тебе жениться?
- В марте.
- В марте они все обещают

Кот Рыжик в полном смятении метался по сугробам, отмораживая свою любвеобильность, и кричал:
- Ну и где? Где, я вас спрашиваю, весна? Ну что за страна, а? Где девчонки, подснежники, шебетанье птиц? Хоть воробьев чириканье, хоть ворон карканье, где?! Я уже не говорю об оттепели. Снег с неба сыпется как прорвало у них там, а у этих весна тут. Сплошной обман и вранье!
А люди слушали кошачий крик и улыбались:
- Ишь как орет. Весну чует. Котов не проведешь... 

Что думает ваша кошечка, когда гадит на ковер в углу за креслом?
- Знаю, что нельзя, но: во-первых, никого же нет, во-вторых - темно, и потом - я ж закопаю... 

*Правила кошачьего этикета*
Если вас тошнит, быстро заберитесь в кресло. Если не успеваете вовремя, тогда на персидский ковёр. Хорошенько потом закопайте!Быстро определите, кто из гостей ненавидит кошек. Сидите на его коленях весь вечер. Он не осмелится прогнать вас и даже назовёт вас "милой киской". Если можете сделать так, чтобы от вас пахло кошачьей едой, - тем лучше.Для сидения на коленках и потирания о чьи-то брюки выбирайте цвета, контрастирующие с цветом вашей шубки.Всегда провожайте гостей в уборную. Не надо ничего делать. Просто сядьте и уставьтесь на гостя.Для гостей, которые говорят "Я обожаю кошек", приготовьте холодное презрение, с применением когтей или быстрым укусом в щиколотку.Не допускайте ни одной закрытой двери в доме. Чтобы открыть дверь, стойте на задних лапах и стучите передними. Когда вам откроют дверь, совсем не обязательно ею пользоваться. Вы можете передумать. Когда вы потребовали открыть вам входную дверь, стойте на пороге - наполовину внутри, наполовину снаружи - и думайте о разном. Это особенно важно в холодное время года или в комариный сезон.Если один из хозяев занят, а другой нет, сидите у того, кто занят. Если хозяин читает книгу, проберитесь ему под подбородок, если не удаётся лечь поперёк самой книги.Если хозяйка вяжет, тихо свернитесь клубочком у неё на коленях и притворитесь спящим. Потом вытяните лапу и резко ударьте по спицам. Это она называет спущенной петлёй. Она попытается отвлечь вас. Не обращайте на это внимания.Если хозяин занят выполнением домашнего задания, сядьте на его бумаги. После того, как вас снимут с них во второй раз, смахните со стола всё, что можно смахнуть - ручки, карандаши, марки - не все сразу, а по одному.Хорошенько высыпайтесь днём, чтобы вы были в форме для ночных игр между 2 и 4 часами ночи.

----------

Huandi (03.09.2009), Jani (03.09.2009), Марица (14.09.2009), Юй Кан (03.09.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

может и старье, но забавно

Папригуний стрэказа,
Абальделие глаза.
Цэлий лэта толка пригал
Водка жраль, нагами дригал,
И работат нэ хатель!
Патаму и ни вспатель!
А мураш завскладам биль,
В юрта он в мешках насиль -
Чай, урюк, киш-мищ, хурьма...
Гатавлялься на зима
А Стрекоз над ним смеяль,
Вотка жраль, нагой балталь!
Ти смеёшся пачему?
Гаварит Мураш ему,
Скоро с неб вада летит,
Где патом твая сидит?
Стреказа Ха-Ха запэл,
Вдаль паслал и улетел.
Скоро с нэб вада пашоль
Стреказа к Мураш пришоль
Вах! Салям! Мароз в степе!
Ти пусти мене к себе.
А пака на двор хана
Буду я тибе жина.
А Мураш анашкой пых,
-Твоя думаль я - кутых?
За лепешка спат с табой?
Думаишь такой тупой??!
Целий лето толко пригаль,
Жраль арак, нагами дригаль,
Не здаровался са мной,
Кель атсюда! Пестни пой!
В этай басен правда есть,
Если хочиш фкусно есть
Лэтам нада рабатАть,
А ЗИМОЙ НАГА БАЛТАТЬ

----------

Аня Приходящая (03.09.2009), Манечка (11.09.2009)

----------


## Войнич

по данным Госкомстата России, на то, сверху слева,  облизываются в 4 раза больше мужчин, чем на ту, которая снизу. И половина не знает, как зовут соседку. И две трети ни разу к ней не ходили за солью.

Мужыки! Вы   вырождаетесь

----------


## Войнич

*Воскресная проповедь о.Диомида*

Господь вас наказал за ваши грехи и опустил при жизни под землю! Взгляни на себя, самка человеческая. Разве ты рождена для того, чтобы подобно крысе шариться по тоннелям? Разве твой самец не обещал перед свадьбой счастливой жизни под ярким солнцем?

Грехи ваши низвергли вас в метроад. Здесь, на ползущих вниз ступеньках и улетающих в чорные кубеня поездах, пройдет треть вашей короткой жизни. Ибо сказал Господь: те, кто играет в Forex, ест бигмаки, берет кредиты и носит татуировки на жопе - другой участи недостойны. И дети ваши будут жить под землей, и внуки ваши родятся на эскалаторах, и правнуки ваши будут глядеть на мир картошкиными глазками, и идите с миром, но на три веселых буквы.

----------


## Lara

Труд сделал из обезьяны человека. Муравей тоже трудился, но пути Господни неисповедимы...

Культурный человек никогда не скажет:
- Я раздолбай и нищий бездарь.
Он скажет:
- Я творческая личность!

В джунглях обнаружен продвинутый хамелеон - 64000 цветов и... полифония!...

Из переписки про аглицкую эстраду:
- Элтон Джон - Сириус английской эстрады!
- Не понял 
- Ну, в смысле - звезда...
- А-а-а. Голубой гигант?

В кабинет психиатра впрыгивает абсолютно голый мужчина, на ногах одета моно-ласта, в правой руке держит бумеранг, в левой авоську с котлетами, и говорит:
- Доктор, я к вам, и по очень серьезному вопросу. Это касательно неадекватности моей жены...

Парень шлёт девушке СМС:
- "Этот абонент просит Вас выйти за него замуж".
Ответ:
- "Уважаемый абонент! На Вашем счёте недостаточно средств для данной операции".

- Макс, по закону принятому ООН, нельзя есть существ, IQ которых превышает твой собственный.
- И чо?
- ПОЛОЖЬ НАЗАД МАНДАРИН!

----------

Zom (04.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Инструкция:

----------

Yeshe (04.09.2009), Буль (04.09.2009), Вова Л. (04.09.2009), Иосиф В (11.02.2011), Марица (14.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Анек, который вспоминаю каждый раз, когда набиваю SMS'ки:

Звонок в дирекцию цирка:
-- Вам нужна говорящая лошадь, серая, в яблоках?
-- Прекратите валять дурака!!!
Положили трубку.
Опять звонок:
-- Это опять говорящая лошадь... Умоляю, не кладите трубку! Знаете, как трудно номер копытом набирать?!

----------


## Юй Кан

Вспомнилось, про кошей и кошаков (ещё одна спасиба Михаилу Макушеву):




> ДАО КОШАКА
> 
>  1. Кошак обязан следить за рационом хозяина. Даже если у тебя полная миска, ты обязан залезть к Х. в тарелку и понюхать, что там. В идеале - попробовать. 
> 
>   2. Кошак обязан быть предусмотрительным. Поел - попроси еще. Так, на всякий случай. 
> 
>   3. Кошак должен иметь развитое дизайнерское мышление. Непошкрябанные обои, кресла, диваны и прочие целые предметы в доме - моветон. Исправь немедленно. 
> 
>   4. Каждый уважающий себя кошак должен хоть раз в жизни влезть на карниз, застрять там, истошно выть и царапать всякого, кто осмелится предложить свою помощь. 
> ...


+ из комментов по датому выше линку, где указано и авторство:



> * Если ты очень пушистый (особенно хвост, пузико и бакенбарды), белый и тебя недавно искупали, ты совершенно обязан пролезть под/за всеми шкафами и диванами в целях придания им такого же белого и пушистого блеска. 
> 
>    * Особенно приветствуется катание по коврику в прихожей, о который хозяин только что вытер грязные подошвы. 
> 
>   * А если удастся вырваться на улицу, где есть лужи... Чего же ещё больше? 
> 
>   * Если хозяин что-то ест, немедленно попроси это "что-то" истошным криком. Это даст тебе возможность, когда хозяин торопливо поделится с тобой, взглянуть на него с невинным удивлением и даже не понюхать предложенное. 
> 
> * Обязательно давай знать хозяину, что он жестоко тебя недокармливает. Найдя на улице старое и грязное птичье крыло, захвати его с собой обязательно, положи посреди комнаты (особенно если к хозяину пришли гости и сели за стол) и с душераздирающей жадностью обсасывай оный предмет.

----------

AlekseyE (04.09.2009), Марица (14.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (04.09.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Крысы бегут из города.Туда едет цирк Куклачева.

----------

Джигме (08.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (05.09.2009), Поляков (04.09.2009)

----------


## Поляков

- Выпьем?
- Не-а. Мне вера не позволяет
- ???
- Жену у меня Верой звать.

----------

Катенька Окишева (04.09.2009)

----------


## Катенька Окишева

в продолжении темы про жену

Пастор:
- Почему вы не ходите в церковь?
- По трем причинам, ваше преподобие: во-первых, мне не нравятся ваши поучения; во-вторых, я не люблю вашего пения; в-третьих, в вашей церкви я впервые увидел свою жену.

----------


## Bob

Из криминальной хроники:
"Вчера, в квартиру известного дрессировщика Юрия Куклачева вломились грабители. Но заслуженные артисты Гриша и Миша скрутили злоумышленников цветными ленточками и доставили их в ближайшее отделение милиции на маленьких велосипедиках"

----------

Вова Л. (04.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (05.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

Сидит мужик на лавочке и смотрит как петух курочку топчет. Вдруг подходит баба и "Цып-цып" кидает зерно. Петух бросает свое дело и начинает усиленно клевать. Мужик (усиленно крестясь):
- Боже! Не дай так оголодать!

К одной старухе, торговавшей редиской у метро по 10 руб. за пучок, каждый день подходит один и тот же молодой человек, оставляет ей десятку, но редиску не берет. И вот однажды, когда он в очередной раз отстегнул бабке чирик, та хватает его за руку. Молодой человек говорит:
- Я так понял, вам интересно, почему я оставляю вам деньги, но ничего не беру?
- Нет, это меня как раз не интересует. Просто с сегодняшнего дня... редиска стоит 15 рублей!...

Бригада "Скорой помощи" отправляется на вызов.
Санитар:
- Сколько уже можно? Мы к этому Иванову уже третий раз едем...
Врач:
- Это точно. В 48-м году, в 72-м и сегодня...

Если то, что делают большевики с Россией - эксперимент, то для такого эксперимента я пожалел бы предоставить даже лягушку.
Академик Павлов, 1918

----------

Вова Л. (05.09.2009), Марица (14.09.2009)

----------


## Bob

:Smilie:

----------

Fat (11.09.2009), Metalpac (05.09.2009), Neroli (07.09.2009), Zom (12.09.2009), Вова Л. (05.09.2009), Евгения Горенко (11.09.2009), Иван Ран (08.09.2009), Иилья (06.09.2009), Марица (14.09.2009), Ната (13.09.2009), Юй Кан (05.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

Мужчины на работе обсуждают предстоящий летний отпуск, кто куда полетит.
Один из них говорит:
- А места в самолете нужно брать в первых рядах салона. Если самолет будет падать, тележка со спиртным вперед покатится.

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.09.2009), Поляков (05.09.2009)

----------


## Makc

> Урок ОПК (основы православной культуры)
> - Здравствуйте дети! Так... кого нет?
> - Бога нет!


_(c)bash.org.ru_

----------

Fat (11.09.2009), Pema Sonam (06.09.2009), Zom (12.09.2009), Буль (06.09.2009), Поляков (06.09.2009), Чиффа (07.09.2009)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Заходит студент в аудиторию и с порога нагло заявляет, я ниче не знаю, ставьте мне зачет и все. Препод в шоке от такой наглости, берет зачетку и показательно выкидывает ее в окно. Аудитория находиться на четвертом этаже здания института, который располагается бок о бок с территорией зоопарка, и зачетка, естественно летит туда же. Спустя несколько минут, запыхавшийся студент входит в аудиторию, сует преподу опять под нос зачетку и снова заявляет, поставьте мне зачет. Препод в гневе опять выкидывает зачетку в окно, которая снова летит на территорию зоопарка, а студент снова спускается за ней. Итак продолжалось несколько раз, на очередном подъеме студента в аудиторию, даже черствое сердце препода размякло, он взял зачетку, поставил зачет и написал, «за волю к победе!».
Остается только гадать, как щуплому студенту удалось несколько раз попасть на территорию зоопарка, вынуть зачетку из пасти льва, снять ее с носорога, вырвать из хобота слона, похоже у него там все-таки дед сторожем работал… 

Пришел студент на зачет по физике, препод его нещадно гоняет по теории, студент, как и принято по-хитрому парирует, но вопрос заходит об инерции, на который парень вразумительно не смог дать ответа. Тогда препод, видимо желая поглумиться над студентом говорит, хорошо, давай поставим эксперимент, я твою зачетку выкидываю из аудитории в коридор, если ты прав по теории, то твоя зачетка должна вернуться назад, если она не вернется, два тебе по физике. Студент человек подневольный, естественно согласился, препод не глядя кидает зачетку в коридор, в котором стояла толпа студентов, зачетка попадает одному студенту в голову, студент с матом швыряет зачетку обратно в аудиторию, которая приземляется у ног препода. Препод в недоумении, законы физики нарушены, но «слово не воробей», пришлось поставить зачет.

----------

Pema Sonam (06.09.2009)

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Передача «Форт Баярд».
- Лера, что происходит в комнате?!
- Там слон спит!
- Лера, ты меня слышишь?! Ключ под слоном!
- Да слышу, достала ключ, что дальше?!
- Лера, ты меня слышишь?!
- Да, слышу, что делать дальше?!
- Вставляй ключ в отверстие!
- Вставила!
- Что происходит, Лера?!
- Слон проснулся…
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (12.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (11.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

О подвиге Сусанина (варианты разных стран)

Финский вариант:
Сусанин неспешным шагом заводит врагов в лес. Они бегут за ним в высунутыми языками и валятся от усталости. Спустя полгода понимают что Сусанин их жестоко обманул. Еще через полгода враги начинают его допрашивать:
- Суууусаааанниинн, тыыыы кууууддаааа нааааас заааааввееееел? Ппппооочччччееммууууу онннн мооооллччиттт? Зззааааамееееерззззз чччттооооо лиииии?

Английский вариант:
Сусанин и враги сидят в глухом лесу и пьют чай. Пьют долго и в тишине.
Наконец, командир отряда спрашивает:
- Так ты что, пошутил насчет секретной дороги?
- Конечно.
- О-о-о, какой тонкий юмор! Только очень обидный - за такие шутки у нас вызывают на дуэль. После чего следует дуэль с гибелью Сусанина.
Как истинные джентльмены, враги сожалеют о погибшем и выражают восхищение его острым умом и необычными шутками.

Французский вариант:
Замерзшие французы толпятся возле костра, Сусанин привязан к дереву.
Французы долго о чем-то спорят, потом главный подходит к Сусанину:
- Ну, хоть до борделя ты дорогу знаешь?

Турецкий вариант:
Опытный торговец Сусанин заводит "челноков" в самый дорогой рынок, где те вынуждены купить по головокружительным ценам китайские сувениры. Пока они торгуются, Сусанин исчезает.

Американский вариант:
Бесстрашного Сусанина берут в плен иракские солдаты. Он соглашается провести их в тыл к своим, но вместо этого идет тропой Моисея, приводит отряд противника к границе Израиля, где и гибнет от шальной пули под перекрестным огнем. Сцена прибытия гроба на родину топит все кинозалы в слезах. Именем Сусанина называют новую систему спутниковой навигации, которую будут продавать странам Востока.

Мексиканский вариант:
Сусанин служит на границе с Америкой и по ночам тайком проводит через нее нелегалов. Однажды на него выходят бандиты, скрывающиеся от мексиканской полиции. Сусанин переводит их, но они решают убить его, чтобы надежно обрубить концы. Но Сусанин является агентом спецслужбы, которая ловит нелегалов. Адрес, по которому бандиты должны были получить новые паспорта, оказался адресом замаскированного полицейского участка. В финальных кадрах слышится смех Сусанина.

Кубинский вариант:
Документальный фильм. Сусанин и Фидель Кастро обсуждают вопросы, как и куда можно завести целую страну.

Бразильский вариант:
Сериал "Сусанин" - триста серий Сусанин водит врагов вокруг елки. Так как все страдают амнезией, всем кажется что они тут впервые. Даже самому Сусанину. Но однажды кто-то задумывается над протоптанной вокруг дерева траншеей, понимает что здесь дело нечисто. На этом сериал заканчивается, а через пару лет выходит новый - "Секрет Сусанина".

Гонконгский вариант:
Герой заводит всех в бамбуковые заросли, после чего долго летает среди веток и издевается над врагами. После того, как потрачены все патроны, начинается огромная драка, по окончании которой не остается ни одного живого.

Японский вариант:
Доблестный самурай Су Са Нин ведет врагов по склонам Фудзиямы. В соответствии с кодексом чести самурай у них на глазах делает харакири. Враги рыдают, видя такое мужество. Понимание безысходности передается финальной хокку:
Он сделал харакири. Сдается, что и нам пора за ним.
Далее идет сцена коллективного харакири.

Голландский вариант:
Сусанин и враги долго и много курят. Причем курят все подряд - начиная от запаса травы и заканчивая портянками. С каждой выкуренной самокруткой они уходят все дальше в лес. Курить больше нечего и в головах врагов постепенно наступает прояснение. Они понимают что Сусанин изобрел новый метод лечения от наркозависимости, но терпеть его применение на себе не могут и начинают издеваться над героем. Но тут они выбредают на поляну конопли, и жизнь сразу налаживается. Все умирают на поляне счастливыми.

Немецкий вариант:
После долгих скитаний по лесу, без еды, шнапса и женщин, бравые вражеские солдаты делают с Сусаниным то, что скрывается за двумя рядами букв "Х" в категории фильма. В рекламном ролике фильма создателям разрешили показать только сцену групповой некрофилии.

Румынский вариант:
Сусанин ведет всех через темный лес. По ночам солдаты погибают - их обескровленные тела находят в кустах. Когда осталась только половина отряда, кто-то вспоминает, что с какого-то старого наречия фамилия "Сусанин" переводится как "Дракула". Солдаты вбивают Сусанину в сердце осиновый кол, после чего появляется настоящий граф Дракула и устраивает себе банкет. Но Сусанин еще жив, он бросается на вампира и убивает его, крепко прижав к сердцу.

----------

Аня Приходящая (08.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (11.09.2009), Чиффа (07.09.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

у нас в центре города два памятника Сусанину: один "действующий", советских времен (мы в студенческие годы ссславно прикололись над горожанами при помощи этого памятника ) и планируемый к восстановлению (пирамида с фотографией памятника царских времен)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оригами "Свин и дракон" (себестоимость 6 долларов).

----------


## Lara

Если по пути домой на вас набрасывается зловещий асфальт, значит, последняя бутылка водки была лишней…

К мужику на вокзале подбегает цыганка:
- Драгоценный мой, дай руку, погадаю, все скажу, что будет, что было.
Мужик пожимает плечами, протягивает руку:
- Ну, погадай.
Цыганка некоторое время смотрит на ладонь, потом в ужасе кричит:
- Страшной смертью помрешь! Зарежут тебя, сдерут шкуру, четвертуют, зажарят и съедят!
- Ах да, я ж перчатку не снял...

- Доктор! Почему у всех дети при рождении плачут, а мой засмеялся?
- Опять?! Я же говорил акушерке Ивановой: "Надевай маску, когда роды принимаешь!"

Продам собаку. Приучена ко всему. Знает все команды. Может сходу назвать, кто выиграл в уругвайском чемпионате 1962 года.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (12.09.2009), Zom (12.09.2009)

----------


## Echo

http://www.lah.ucoz.com/forum/6-800-16917-16-1252516577

----------


## Lara

Суждения об информационной безопасности мудреца и учителя Инь Фу Во, записанные его учениками.

----------

Aлександр Г. (16.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (13.09.2009), Шаман (12.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

Прыгают люди с парашюта. В послдений момент инструктор говорит, что если что-то произойдёт, тогда у каждого есть специальная рация по которой можно связаться с инструктором. ну вот ,прыгает олигарх и летит себе...наслаждается пейзажами...вот он и говорит инстуртору, что здесь так высоко, что люди внизу такие маленькие, как муравьи........вот он слышит ответ: "Дёргай за кольцо, болван!!!это и есть муравьи..."

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.09.2009)

----------


## Алексий

Вчера сам слышал на "Серебряном дожде" интервью с Дакаскасом. 
Вопрос: Вы буддист, а у буддистов, как известно 9 жизней. Кем бы вы хотели стать в следующей? Ответ : Птицей!
(Может он птицист, а не буддист, пингвинист какой - нибудь?)

----------

Вова Л. (13.09.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

кста, а что за "108 жизней в буддизме"? http://www.russia.ru/video/kalmikiyapart2kirsan/

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.09.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

"...когда птицы атакуют"

----------

Neroli (13.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (13.09.2009), Вова Л. (13.09.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

На просторах отечества...

----------

Марица (14.09.2009), Ната (13.09.2009), Юй Кан (13.09.2009)

----------


## Войнич



----------

Makc (14.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (13.09.2009), Чиффа (13.09.2009)

----------


## Войнич



----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Вот вам хорошо. А я сегодня проспал из-за того, что во сне делал ремонт развязки кольцевой дороги и Таллинского шоссе (это у нас, в Грелово). Притом, эта развязка находилась в квартире (внутри квартиры), где я когда то жил. И по ней ходили грузовики. 
> И, что интересно, квартира от этого не стала больше в размере, а развязка не стала меньше своей обычной величины. В резульате - проспал


Бханте, в следующем сне попросите прорабов закончить таки работу, чтобы мы узнали как там с развязкой.
Хотя с другой стороны, может имеет смысл подряды по ночам брать  :Smilie: ))))))

Про сны:

У психотерапевта:
- Доктор, помогите! Не знаю, что и делать. Каждую ночь снится, будто я железнодорожный состав из Москвы в Петербург толкаю. Просыпаюсь весь разбитый, уставший, даже с кровати слезть не могу.
- Успокойтесь. Даю установку. Вы толкаете не состав, а один вагон и не до Петербурга, а до Бологое.
Проходит неделя. Тот же пациент снова приходит на прием.
- Доктор, спасайте! Жить так больше не могу! Каждую ночь снится, будто я имею 30 женщин. Утром полумертвый просыпаюсь.
- Успокойтесь. Даю установку. Вы каждую ночь имеете не 30 женщин, а 10.
- Доктор, а можно не 10, а 5, а то мне еще вагон в Бологое толкать.

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.09.2009)

----------


## Bob

:Smilie:

----------

Aлександр Г. (16.09.2009), Jani (14.09.2009), Zom (14.09.2009), Вова Л. (14.09.2009), Ната (14.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

Уважаемые коллеги,  в связи с тем что в стране тяжелая финансовая ситуация 
и курс рубля безбожно падает вниз, руководство компании приняло решение о
вводе новой зарплатной валюты.
с 01.02.2009 зарплата теперь будет выдаваться в новой валюте:

----------

Bob (14.09.2009), Won Soeng (14.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (14.09.2009), Вова Л. (14.09.2009), Марица (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

Кризис)

----------

Good (14.09.2009), Makc (14.09.2009), Вова Л. (14.09.2009), Шаман (14.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

> А я готова вернуться к нищете. Если для меня все другие сделали, а я тут в роскоши купаюсь, "с жиру бешусь", то мне и хочется посмотреть и попробовать, на что я сама то в жизни гожусь. Это правильно ? Ната, ответь.



Здравствуй,Аня!!
Что меня касается, то до того момента (домохозяйка месяца 4) как стать домохозяйкой, я работала (лет с 20-ти). Причем наемным работником, в собственности дела никакого не было. С жиру -такого понятия для меня не существовало. Да...было такое понятие "денег не хватает", вот это да! Какая бы зп не была, их все время мало. Накопительством тоже не занималась, тратилось банально на шмотки, дети (само собой), еда ну и квартплата за квартиру, а ..отдых еще (кудаж без него))). Да...!!! Забыла совсем...Ночные клубы...этот бич закончился, но был, подружки, общение.....Так что, на что сама гожусь в жизни, я в принципе знаю (теперь уже)
Нищета????? Я не знаю, зачем сознательно доводить себя до такого состояние, если тебе все блага даны твоей же каммой? Просто благами видимо тоже необходимо правильно распоряжаться: помогать нуждающимся (а их хватает). Всё познаётся в сравнении. Если знать то, как живут другие люди, какие испытывают потребности, какими болезнями болеют-волосы встанут дыбом!!! Особенно, что детей касается (которые смертельно больны и от которых родители отказались). Им помощь нужна не только материальная, но и духовная.

Вообщем, Анют, понаписала я тебе тут, только вот не в тему "анекдоты" надо размещать. Ну да ладно-ответила уже))))))

Прости, если вопрос поняла не правильно, ответила как смогла.

(Как хорошо, когда гармония со всем миром, когда у всех все хорошо, когда люди улыбаются, все приветливые, добрые, здоровые-я сегодня бегала когда с утра-мне таким мир показался))) да еще и погода сегодня хороша как никогда!!!!))))

----------


## Аня Приходящая

> Здравствуй,Аня!!
> Что меня касается, то до того момента (домохозяйка месяца 4) как стать домохозяйкой, я работала (лет с 20-ти). Причем наемным работником, в собственности дела никакого не было. С жиру -такого понятия для меня не существовало. Да...было такое понятие "денег не хватает", вот это да! Какая бы зп не была, их все время мало. Накопительством тоже не занималась, тратилось банально на шмотки, дети (само собой), еда ну и квартплата за квартиру, а ..отдых еще (кудаж без него))). Да...!!! Забыла совсем...Ночные клубы...этот бич закончился, но был, подружки, общение.....Так что, на что сама гожусь в жизни, я в принципе знаю (теперь уже)
> Нищета????? Я не знаю, зачем сознательно доводить себя до такого состояние, если тебе все блага даны твоей же *каммой*? Просто благами видимо тоже необходимо правильно распоряжаться: помогать нуждающимся (а их хватает). Всё познаётся в сравнении. Если знать то, как живут другие люди, какие испытывают потребности, какими болезнями болеют-волосы встанут дыбом!!! Особенно, что детей касается (которые смертельно больны и от которых родители отказались). Им помощь нужна не только материальная, но и духовная.
> 
> Вообщем, Анют, понаписала я тебе тут, только вот не в тему "анекдоты" надо размещать. Ну да ладно-ответила уже))))))
> 
> Прости, если вопрос поняла не правильно, ответила как смогла.
> 
> (Как хорошо, когда гармония со всем миром, когда у всех все хорошо, когда люди улыбаются, все приветливые, добрые, здоровые-я сегодня бегала когда с утра-мне таким мир показался))) да еще и погода сегодня хороша как никогда!!!!))))


Nata, po ispanski, slovo cama - eto krovat'.

----------


## Сергей А

Возвращаясь к юмору...

----------

Bob (14.09.2009), Zom (15.09.2009), Марица (18.09.2009), Юй Кан (14.09.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Лето.Кафе.
Девушка и парень. Разговор идет, судя по всему, о младшем брате девушки.
Д.: ... и, прикинь, этот придурок, чтоб не мыть тарелки, надевает на них целлофановый пакетик перед едой, потом снимает и выбрасывает в мусорку, - и все! И тарелку мыть не надо...
П.: ...Слушай, да он гений!

----------

Bob (14.09.2009), Бато (15.09.2009), Ната (14.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

ОБЪЯСНИТЕЛЬНАЯ


Реально поданная начальству объяснительная записка сотрудника. Записка была

написана по поводу отсутствия сотрудника на одном мероприятии компании,

которое проводилось в выходной день. Присутствие всех сотрудников,

естественно, было обязательным.



<Директору ООО <В-С> г-ну ХХХ

от Менеджера Вол-на С.



Объяснительная записка



Уважаемый г-н Директор, Поскольку суббота и воскресенье являются днями

отдыха, я не Совсем понимаю, почему я должен отчитываться перед руководством

Компании о том, как я провожу выходные. Однако, не скрою, мне льстит столь

повышенное внимание к моей скромной персоне со стороны высшего руководства,

поэтому с удовольствием готов удовлетворить чужое любопытство. Итак, в

субботу я никоим образом не мог присутствовать на мероприятии, потому что в

пятницу вечером мне позвонила моя давнишняя знакомая и предложила

встретиться. Мы чудно провели время в ресторане, а потом решили поехать ко

мне домой. 



Очень жаль, что Вас интересует только 20-число, потому что самое интересное

происходило 19-го вечером. Ну да ладно.



Проснувшись, 20-го утром, крепко привязанным к кровати кожаными ремешками, я

вспомнил, что опаздываю на мероприятие по командообразованию, столь

необходимое нашей компании на современном этапе консолидации сил всех

сотрудников для выполнения выбранной стратегии. Ратуя за корпоративные

интересы компании, в которой работаю, я стал убеждать Аню, что мне нужно на

тренинг, и просил развязать мне руки. Но она наотрез отказалась это сделать,

аргументируя свой поступок тем, что ей известен более интересный способ

времяпровождения, чем мероприятие. Я даже пробовал настаивать на том, чтобы

она меня развязала, но в ответ только получил легкий удар кожаной плеткой по

левой ягодице и кляп в рот. Таким образом,я физически не мог выйти из дома и

всю первую половину дня мы провели в постели, занимаясь сексом. 

В какой-то момент мне даже показалось, что это интересней, чем прыгать с

деревьев на землю, но я был крепок духом, отгонял эти мысли и думал только о

своих коллегах, которые в это время укрепляли корпоративный дух. 



Ближе к обеду, в конец изнеможденный (хм... , только теперь понял весь

глубинный смысл этого фразеологизма), я вспомнил о пятничном сообщении

Коммерческого директора Компании, г-на А.А., том самом, которое в конце

резюмировалось словами что-то типа "Танцуют все". К счастью, идея

потанцевать нашла поддержку партнерши, и я с особым рвением принялся

выполнять распоряжение вице-президента. Мы танцевали без перерыва всю вторую

половину дня. Поскольку распоряжение прямо не указывало, какие танцы нужно

было исполнять в субботу, то репертуар я составлял сам. Мы танцевали самбо,

румбу, салсу, польку-бабочку, летку-енку, вальс, рэп,хип-хоп, танец

маленьких лебедей, танец больших лебедей и даже нижний брейк-данс в постели.



Так что распоряжение Вице-президента было выполнено мной в Полном объеме.

Надеюсь, данного объяснения будет достаточно. При необходимости готов

предоставить более детальное описание с картинками и видеозаписями. Жаль,

что интересует только 20-е число, 21-го была групповуха, это намного

интереснее...



С наилучшими пожеланиями,

Менеджер Вол-н С.>

----------

Аня Приходящая (14.09.2009), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.05.2010)

----------


## Bob

:Smilie:

----------

Вова Л. (15.09.2009), Ната (15.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (15.09.2009), Чиффа (15.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

9 признаков американца:
1. Он гордится тем, что именно Америка победила Гитлера во время вьетнамской войны в Ираке.
2. Он платит собственному ребенку за мытье посуды среднемесячную российскую зарплату.
3. Он переспал со своим психоаналитиком.
4. Он очень хочет похудеть, но не знает у кого спросить, как.
5. Даже в туалете он пользуется пластиковой карточкой.
6. Непринужденность озорной пьяной драки он всегда променяет на нудное судебное разбирательство.
7. Через всю его жизнь красной нитью проходит кетчуп.
8. Он тщательно следит за уровнем холестерина на этикетке.
9. В последний момент он убивает всех плохих и целуется с женой, после чего по нему идут титры.

----------


## Ната

чтоб всем так везло)

----------

Bob (15.09.2009), Lara (15.09.2009), Makc (15.09.2009), Zom (15.09.2009), Буль (16.09.2009), Евгения Горенко (16.09.2009), Иван Ран (15.09.2009), Марица (18.09.2009), Сергей А (16.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (16.09.2009)

----------


## Войнич

Тимошенко

----------


## Ната

куда приводят мечты

----------

Евгения Горенко (16.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

С воскресением 13-го сентября!

----------

Вова Л. (16.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Прошедшему дню программиста посвящается.

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Будь ты проклят, злой колдун!
-- Вы ошиблись! Я не злой колдун! Я добрый мальчик!
-- А, извини... Будь ты проклят, добрый мальчик!!!

----------

Makc (17.09.2009), Neroli (17.09.2009), Zom (17.09.2009), Бато (18.09.2009), Вова Л. (17.09.2009), Ната (17.09.2009), Поляков (17.09.2009), Шавырин (17.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Срочно меняйте ник на Шахразада!


В паспортном отделе.
-- Девушка, могу я имечко поменять?
-- Да, конечно. Как ваша фамилия?
-- Да Жопкины мы. Васька я, Жопкин.
-- Всё понятно! А хотите?..
-- Виталиком быть хочу!

----------

Bob (17.09.2009), Zom (17.09.2009), Ната (17.09.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Медитация:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/110185.html?...bf6adbda721a1f

(надо расслабиться и внимательно смотреть до конца)

----------


## Makc

> Медитация:
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/110185.html?...bf6adbda721a1f
> 
> (надо расслабиться и внимательно смотреть до конца)


Фу. Это не смотрите.
Сразу говорю - дешевый прикол на тему "БУГАГА!!!"

----------


## Zom

> (надо расслабиться и внимательно смотреть до конца)


Лучше тогда уж это:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AOfbnGkuGc

----------


## Сергей А

В раю Архимед, Паскаль и Ньютон играют в жмурки. Архимед водит и начинает считать. Паскаль убегает за горизонт, а Ньютон оглядывается, берет палку, рисует вокруг себя квадрат со стороной 1 метр и становится внутрь квадрата. Архимед заканчивает считать, открывает глаза и видит Ньютона: 

- Я вижу Ньютона! 
- Э, нееэт! Ньютон на метр квадратный - это Паскаль!

----------

Bob (18.09.2009), Fat (22.09.2009), ullu (21.09.2009), Иилья (19.09.2009), Марица (21.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (20.09.2009), Чиффа (19.09.2009)

----------


## Jani

Попадает мусульманин в рай. Его встречать бегут индус и буддист: "Брат наш вернулся!". 
В окружении своих спутников он ходит по раю и наслаждается жизнью и вдруг видит высокий забор. "Что там такое?" - спрашивает он у своих товарищей. А те ему шепотом отвечают: "Тише, там христиане. Они думают, что они в раю одни".

На пляже играют дети. Голышом. Мальчик из католической семьи, девочка - из протестантской. Девочка внимательно присматривается к своему визави и произносит: 
- Никогда бы не подумала, что между протестантами и католиками существует такая разница.

Приходит на беседу к духовнику девушка - духовное чадо (длинная до пят юбка, скромная блуза и платок, закрывающий все и вся). Обращается, опустив очи долу, к батюшке: 
- Батюшкa! Выскажите свою концептуальную оценку по поводу последней монографии протоиерея Иоанна Мейендорфа, посвященной варлаамистско-паламистской полемике и написанной в эпоху окормления им русской диаспоры в Париже? 
- Замуж, дура!!! Срочно замуж!!!

В индусском пантеоне появился новый бог - Чирешну. 
Он похож на Вишну, только покрупнее, лицо более красное, речи более сладкие...

Мы живем в иное время. Сейчас Иисуса Христа продали бы не за 30 серебрянников, а за 29,99.

----------

Raudex (19.09.2009), Марица (21.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (20.09.2009), Ната (19.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.09.2009), Чиффа (19.09.2009), Юндрун Топден (09.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Практик спрашивает наставника: 
- Я не знаю, как лучше выполнять свою медитацию!.. 
- А ты представь, что это не твоя медитация. Ведь все знают, как надо медитировать другим…

Даосское благословение: 
Чтоб тебе пусто было!

В ответ на желание ведущих мировых производителей оснащать свои авто как минимум восемью подушками безопасности российский автопром заявил, что на современные типы автомобилей будет устанавливаться как минимум восемь икон по всему салону!

- Инспектор ГИБДД лейтенант Охренеев. Ваши документы! - Пожалуйста! - Таак... Когда иконы освящали? Чек, пожалуйста... Ага, два года назад. Срок уже истек! Я выписываю вам штраф!

В конце собрания после сбора добровольных пожертвований, пастор церкви добавляет: - Напоминаю еще раз, десятина - это десятая часть от ваших доходов и не заставляйте нас заниматься аудитом...

Садится церковный служитель за компьютер и удаляет файл с анекдотами. - Ты что делаешь! - возмущается другой. А тот в ответ: - Я не потерплю, чтобы на церковном компьютере были такие богохульные анекдоты! К тому же... я их все уже давно на память знаю!

----------

Михаил Макушев (20.09.2009), Ната (19.09.2009), Сергей А (20.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.09.2009), Чиффа (19.09.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Одесса.
В переполненный трамвай входит пожилая дама и указывая на сидящую девушку произносит:" Я хочу чтоб она таки встала."

----------


## Ната

На теле самоубийцы записка: 'И попрошу я вас больше меня не рожать'


— Проводник, почему туалет закрыт?!
— Москва. Санитарная зона.
— Мы уже почти сутки едем!
— Город, знаете ли, тоже растет…


Уважаемые жильцы!
С завтрашнего дня в вашем доме по техническим причинам будут отключены горячая и холодная вода, электричество, газ, будут выбиты стёкла и вынуты двери, а сами вы будете выведены во двор и расстреляны.
С уважением, администрация.


Шел как-то добрый Маугли через поле и обнаружил слоненка в глубокой яме. Слоненка вытащить не смог, но ямку засыпал, чтобы никто в нее больше не попал.


Полгода назад мне посоветовали пойти поучиться на курсах английского языка. Теперь я без проблем разговариваю со словарем. И все советуют мне пойти полечиться.


- Пропавший утром с радаров частный одномоторный самолёт обнаружен в районе городского кладбища. У разбившейся машины работают спасатели. Им удалось обнаружить останки семидесяти трех погибших, но число жертв трагедии продолжает расти.


Иногда, когда в пропасти рождались сильные и красивые мальчики, их забрасывали обратно в Спарту.

----------

Jani (19.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (20.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

Самолёт потерпел катастрофу и упал на необитаемый остров. Единственный оставшийся в живых сидел под пальмой, обгладывая кость, когда увидел спасателей, застывших в ужасе перед ним и кучей человеческих костей за его спиной.
- Я понимаю, что вы должны меня ненавидеть за то, что я сделал - но я должен был бороться за свою жизнь! Мне нужно было выжить одному на маленьком необитаемом острове.
Командир спасателей:
- Я, конечно, всё понимаю, ради жизни человек способен на всё... Но, ё-моё, самолёт же упал только вчера вечером!

----------

Михаил Макушев (20.09.2009), Ната (20.09.2009), Чиффа (19.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дедушка и бабушка, преставившись, попадают в рай. Ходят по раю, осматриваются, потом бабушка говорит:
-- Слышь, дед, мне тут тааак нравится!
-- Вот, старая, это всё твоя овсяная каша... Давно бы уже здесь отдыхали!

----------

Иилья (20.09.2009), Поляков (19.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Биолог, инженер и математик попивают кофе в патио, и замечают, что на другой стороне улицы в дом зашли два человека. Через некоторое время дом покинуло уже три человека. 
Биолог: Двое спарились, размножились и дом покинуло трое. 
Инженер: Нет, просто наше первоначальное наблюдение содержит ошибку! 
Математик: Вы оба ошибаетесь. Нужно дождаться, пока в дом войдёт ещё один человек и тогда он снова будет пуст.

----------

Bob (20.09.2009), Бато (23.09.2009), Вова Л. (20.09.2009), Иилья (20.09.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

Другая версия: 

Преподаватель, аудитория, два студента. Три студента встают и уходят. Преподаватель думает: Ну вот еще один зайдет, и никого не останется... :-(

----------

Bob (20.09.2009), Марица (21.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

Нимб - это чаще всего обычный разряд между двумя рогами.

В офис заходит детина быковатого вида с мощной цепью на шее. Подходит к охраннику и свысока спрашивает:
- Где хозяин?
Охранник без эмоций говорит:
- Хозяина потерял?.... полай.

Все идет хорошо, только мимо...

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ната

- Россиянин, а ты уже накопил миллион долларов?
- Да!
- Поздравляем! Ты стал участником программы «Доступное жилье»!


Смерть Кощея в игле, игла в яйце, яйцо в утке, утка в зайце, заяц в шоке.


Мысли жены в постели: «Он на меня не смотрит – значит, я ему разонравилась! У него есть другая! Я уродина, он меня не любит, он сволочь...» Мысли мужа: «Муха! Муха на потолке! Как она там держится своими маленькими лапками?»

----------

Jani (21.09.2009), Сергей А (21.09.2009), Шавырин (21.09.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

-Что сделать чтобы свинина долго не портилась?
- Оставить свинью живой.

----------

Ната (21.09.2009), Сергей А (21.09.2009)

----------


## Владимир Семашко

Собираются как-то за столом Сталин, Гитлер и Рузвельт. Заспорили о политике и решили, что самым гибким в политике будет тот, кто накормит кошку горчицей. Гитлер хватает кошку и запихивает ей в пасть горчицу.
-- Это насилие, протестует Рузвельт, намазывает горчицу между двумя кусками колбасы, и кошка съедает.
 -- Да это обман, протестует Сталин, схватил кошку и намазал ее горчицей задницу. Кошка дико завопила и начала слизывать горчицу.
 -- Видите, сказал Сталин, -- добровольно и с песнями!

----------

Александр С (23.09.2009), Вова Л. (21.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.09.2009), Манечка (27.09.2009), Юндрун Топден (09.10.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Американские законы. Комменты не мои. Простите если боян.



> -В Айдахо запрещено рыбачить, сидя на верблюде. _Даже не знаю что сказать_ 
> -В городе Провиденсе, Род Айланд, в магазинах запрещено по воскресеньям продавать зубную щетку и пасту одному и тому же покупателю. _Во как_ 
> - В Сэнт-Луисе запрещается сидеть на мостовой и распивать пиво из ведра. _Пиво пить из ведра удобнее)_ 
> -В Хартфорде в Коннектикуте запрещено переходить дорогу на руках. _Ну а чего ботинки зря топтать?_ 
> -В Балтиморе запрещается швырять копны сена со второго этажа. _На вторых этажах там делают фермы обычно.._ 
> -В той же Небраске, где и моря и в помине нет, запрещается ловить китов. _Сухопутных наверно_ 
> -В городе Уайтхолл в Аризоне запрещается ездить на машине, на колесах которой висят сосульки. _(прим. откуда сосульки в Аризоне- там и зимой жарко!) Это закон против тюнинга, развешают сосулек и знай себе ездют, а мы им закон)_ 
> -В Неваде вы вправе собственноручно повесить любого, кто застрелит собаку на вашем земельном участке._ Экономия на пугалах?_ 
> -В Калифорнии животным запрещается сношаться в пределах 500 метров от общественных заведений. _Наверное там все животные умеют читать)_ 
> ...

----------

Bob (22.09.2009), Буль (22.09.2009), Юй Кан (22.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Только, что сделал принт - скрин  с православного сайта. Это БДСМ?

----------

Bob (22.09.2009), Denli (25.09.2009), Александр С (23.09.2009), Ната (22.09.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

В кабинете врача.
Доктор:-Пьёте?
Пациент(оживленно):-А что,есть?

----------

Zom (22.09.2009), Ната (22.09.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Бородатый!

Штирлиц шёл по лесу и увидел впереди голубые ели.
Потом пригляделся и понял, что голубые не только ели, но и пили.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ната

Домашний телефон нужен хотя бы для того, чтобы найти в квартире мобильный


Владимир Путин и Дмитрий Медведев в совместном заявлении сказали (цитируем): «У нас достаточно денег для преодоления мирового финансового кризиса». Что делать остальным россиянам, пока непонятно.


– Папа, знакомься: это Люся!
– Ну, как говорится, пошла вон отсюда!


– Прикинь, у меня сестра курит!
– Но у нее же детей не будет!
– Почему?
– Так ее мужа вчера «КамАЗом» сбило


Вчера в темном переулке гражданка Петрова стала жертвой… а затем госпожой.

----------

Спокойный (24.09.2009), Шавырин (24.09.2009), Юндрун Топден (09.10.2009)

----------


## Владимир Семашко

Летит самолет. Стюардесса выходит в салон и говорит пассажирам:
- Уважаемые пассажиры, достаньте, пожалуйста, ваши паспорта!
Достали.
- А теперь вырвите, пожалуйста, из паспорта, первую страницу.
Все вырвали.
- Уважаемые пассажиры, сложите теперь, листик вчетверо.
Все сложили.
- А теперь засуньте его себе в зад.
Все засунули, а один, самый грамотный, начал возмущаться, мол, что за фигня такая, это противоречит нормам международного права и т.д. А стюардесса отвечает:
- Да, я вас понимаю, но, видите ли, наш самолет терпит аварию, а потом с трупами такая неразбериха!

----------

Вова Л. (25.09.2009), Шавырин (25.09.2009)

----------


## Буль

Какой глупый анекдот!

----------


## Good

****************
Hовый pусский на кpутейшей мощнейшей тачке заезжает на бензоколонку и начинает запpавлятся. Час льет бензин, два, бак не наполняется.
Подходит к pаздаче и спpашивает - что такое, втоpой час лью бензин, а все не наливается? А ему в ответ: "Так вы двигатель-то выключите!" 
******************
Террористическое движение "КАМАЗ" объявило о прекращении выпуска машины для смертников "Ока".
*****************
Мерседес-Бенц и ЗАЗ решили объединить свои усилия перед лицом повсеместно распространяющейся глобализации и создали совместное предприятие. В настоящее время идут дискуссии о названии нового совместного автомобиля: Запердес или Мерсерожец.

----------


## Good

вот такие права

----------

Neroli (25.09.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (25.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

Дочка нарисовала.

Не знаю что это, но очень похоже на сансару -)
Кое-кто там живёт и радуется, кого-то охватила дуккха:

----------

Bob (25.09.2009), Neroli (25.09.2009), Александр С (26.09.2009), Ната (25.09.2009), Поляков (25.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дочка нарисовала.
> Не знаю что это, но очень похоже на сансару -)
> Кое-кто там живёт и радуется, кого-то охватила дуккха:


А сама дочка никак это не объясняет?
Пояснения автора завсида помогают! ; )

----------


## Юй Кан

И попросил Иван-царевич три червонца на пиво у Василисы-Прекрасной. И не дала она ему! Как была жабой -- так и осталась, даром что форму сменила...

----------

Михаил Макушев (25.09.2009), Ната (25.09.2009)

----------


## Владимир Семашко

Пришли Винни-Пух с Пятачком в гости к Кролику. Нажрались меда со сгущенкой без хлеба и собрались по домам. Винни-Пух застрял в кроличьей норе, никак вылезти не может. Тут Кролик говорит Пятачку:
- Пятачок, ты иди наружу и тащи Пуха, а я его отсюда толкать буду.
Тащит Пятачок Винни-Пуха, а тот вдруг, выпучив глаза вскрикивает:
- Ой!
Затем следует громкое:
- Э-х-х!!!
Потом начинает быстро-быстро верещать:
- Пятачок, у тебя есть ружье???
Ничего непонимающий Пятачок отвечает:
- Есть дома.
Винни орет:
- Тащи быстрее, это какой-то неправильный Кролик!!!

----------


## Ната

В эфире экстренный выпуск «Спокойной ночи, малыши!»: «Дети, Деда Мороза нет! Хрюша и Степашка – это набитые поролоном тряпки. Тетя и дядя, ведущие, не видят вас из телевизора. Мальчики, бейте девочек, пока есть возможность. Дети, она не может слипнуться! Веселые клоуны после работы бухают! Это все. Хороших вам снов!»


Депутаты Госдумы жалуются, поскольку им еще не выдали квартиры за январь.


У Пети – 12 яблок, у Леши – 8 яблок, а у Володи в _опе соль. Кто бежал последним из колхозного сада?


Валенки – это заросшие, окрепшие и поседевшие мужские носки.


– Вот это от усталости, это от нервного напряжения, а это от депрессии.
– Спасибо, доктор! А кроме водки ничего нет?


- Девушка! Вы любите животных?
- Да, очень!
- Ну, вот он я! Бездомная животинушка!


- Марина, я тот, кто Вам нужен! Ради Вас я готов на все!! Будьте моей женой!!!
- А что это у Вас за кольцо!
- Это страшная история! В детстве меня поймали юннаты...
- А почему оно золотое?
- О! Это были богатые юннаты!!
- А что это за татуировка "Надя"?
- Они издевались надо мной!


Приходит как-то к учителю латыни дряхлый старичок и просит давать ему уроки. Учитель спрашивает:
- Вам уже 80 лет, зачем вам учиться?
- Ну, представьте, я скоро умру, попаду в рай, встретит меня, у ворот рая апостол Павел, а разговаривать то с ним надо ведь на латыни.
- Так вы, может, и в ад попадете.
- А немецкий я уже выучил.

----------


## Шавырин

В строительном магазине.
-У Вас есть крестики для кафельной плитки?
-Да, Вам сколько?
-Тысяч пять...
-А зачем так много? 
-У нас на церковной пасеке пчелы погибли, дак похоронить надо.

----------

Pema Sonam (26.09.2009), Ната (25.09.2009)

----------


## Владимир Семашко

Общеизвестно, что человек может вечно смотреть на три вещи: 
как горит огонь, как течет вода и как работает другой человек.
Идеальный вариант для наблюдения - пожар

----------

Zom (26.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вот так вот простенько и со вкусом:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (29.09.2009), Jani (26.09.2009), Александр С (26.09.2009), Вова Л. (26.09.2009), Илия (28.09.2009), Ната (26.09.2009), Поляков (27.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.09.2009), Чиффа (26.09.2009), Шавырин (26.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Интересный обмен:

----------

Ната (26.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

-)

----------

Алексей Сонный (26.09.2009), Евгения Горенко (26.09.2009), Ната (26.09.2009), Чиффа (26.09.2009), Юй Кан (26.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Если при установке или эксплуатации программы глючат...

Иудаизм.
К чему спрашивать, почему глючат программы? Надо ждать патча!

Католицизм.
Первая программа была безглючной. Но захотела идти на компьютере Apple и заглючила. Все программы являются версиями первой и сохраняют глюки в целях совместимости.

Протестантизм.
Программист так любит программы, что позволяет им глючить, падать и вешаться. И вообще, надо больше работать с глючными программами. Глюков это не исправит, зато заработаете больше денег.

Православие.
Нельзя спрашивать, почему глючат программы, и пользоваться патчами тоже нельзя. Особенно западными. Надо заботиться не о том, чтобы программа работала, а о том, что с ней будет после деинсталляции.

Свидетели Иеговы.
Только у нас есть настоящий патч, исправляющий любые глюки! И мы готовы предложить его всем практически бесплатно. Но он не будет работать, если вы действительно не уверуете, что он действительно исправляет глюки. Если вы поставили патч, а глюки не исчезли, значит вы не уверовали.

Мормоны.
Программы глючат потому, что их запускают на неправильных компьютерах. Правильные компьютеры есть только у нас. Еще немного, и мы узнаем, как их включить.

Ислам (сунниты).
Если программа глючит, значит она неверная. Неверные программы надо стереть. Безглючны только верные программы. Если верная программа выдает, что 2х2=5, значит, глючат все программы, дающие другие результаты.

Ислам (шииты).
Только один программист писал верные программы. Верными являются также последующие версии этих программ. Все остальные программы глючат по определению.

Индуизм.
Программы глючат потому, что в них были глюки до инсталляции, когда они были другими программами и на других компьютерах. После деинсталляции они снова станут другими программами и будут глючить из-за глюков, которые в них есть сейчас. Патчи тут не помогут, потому что все предопределено.

Буддизм.
Программы глючат потому, что вы задаетесь этим вопросом. Не следует стремиться избавляться от них, патчи лишь множат глюки. Нет никакой разницы между хардом и софтом, программой и программистом. Программа, избавленная от глюков, впадает в нирвану. Программы в нирване не глючат, но и не работают.

Дзен-буддизм.
Глючит ли программа, распечатывающая сама себя? Как выглядит программа, не записанная ни на одном носителе? Однажды ученик спросил учителя, как избавиться от глюков в программах, и учитель дал ему вирус CIH. Однажды другой ученик сказал учителю, что хочет программу без глюков. "Дурак! - крикнул учитель, - почему ты не просишь глюк без программы?", - и ударил его винчестером по голове. Если вы еще не обрели просветление, с вами не о чем говорить.

Даосизм.
Глюк, который можно отловить, не есть истинный глюк. Патч, который можно написать, не есть истинный патч.

Конфуцианство.
Программы глючат из-за неверного понимания порядка вещей, попытки исправить их с помощью патчей, как делают западные варвары, противны этикету и должны быть упразднены. Совершенно мудрый постигнет истинный смысл и необходимость глюков.

Сатанизм.
Каждая программа имеет право глючить! Постыдность глюков - христианская пропаганда!

Растафарианство.
О, и программы тоже? А где они травку берут?

Экуменизм.
А давайте глюки всех программ объединим в одну!

Атеизм.
Вера в так называемый патч - средство оболванивания пользователей. Глючность программ - объективный закон природы, и с этим ничего не поделаешь.

Социализм.
Программы глючат из-за неравенства. У них разная длина, разное расширение и разные запросы к памяти. Патчи не помогут бороться с глюками, ибо не устраняют причину. Следует все программы сделать одинаковыми, уничтожить все операционные системы, кроме одной, отобрать у всех пользователей персоналки и сделать вместо них один большой компьютер.

Коммунизм.
Программы глючат из-за вредительства! Надо расстрелять программистов. А заодно, на всякий случай, производителей компьютеров. Да и вообще, зачем нам какие-то программы? У нас уже есть Программа партии!

Нацизм.
Кстати, и воды в кране нет по той же причине...

Ницшеанство.
Программы глючат потому, что они - всего лишь программы и достойны презрения. Только сверхпрограмма будет безглючной.

Критики ницшеанства.
У сверхпрограммы будут сверхглюки, ха-ха!

Фрейдизм.
На самом деле, все графические оболчки предназначены для просмотра порнокартинок. А все текстовые редакторы для печатанья порнотекстов. А все языки программирования - для написания оболочек и редакторов, используемых для просмотра порнокартинок и порнотекстов. Если их использовать для других целей - глюки неизбежны.

Юнгианство.
Программы глючат потому, что в коллективном бессознательном существует архетип глюка, которому противостоит архетип патча. Таким образом, ошибаются те, кто думает, что патчами они смогут победить глюки; на самом деле, работая на архетип патча, они тем самым укрепляют и архетип глюка.

Экзистенционализм.
На самом деле вас не интересует, почему глючат программы. Если вы спрашиваете об этом, значит, у вас уже есть патч.

Солипсизм.
Закрывая и открывая глаза, я устраняю глюк или устанавливаю патч. И то и другое есть субъективное, поэтому вопрос о глюках и патчах не имеет смысла.

Феминизм.
Программы глючат из-за дискриминации по расширению. И вообще, миф о глючности программ придумали шовинистические свиньи из служб техподдержки, которые боятся потерять работу!

Сексуальные меньшинства.
Называть это глюками - оскорбительный предрассудок! Это не глюки, а особенности! Которыми можно гордиться! Они, между прочим, есть даже у таких знаменитых программ, как Microsoft Windows, Netscape Navigator и Borland Deiphi!

GreenPeace.
Программы глючат из-за загрязнения окружающей среды! 500 лет назад, когда промышленность не отравляла Землю, о глюках программ никто и не слышал! Что, скажете не так?

----------

Pema Sonam (27.09.2009), Zom (27.09.2009), Иилья (27.09.2009), Илия (28.09.2009), Чиффа (27.09.2009), Шавырин (27.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Вот:

----------

Won Soeng (29.09.2009), Владимир Семашко (27.09.2009), Юндрун Топден (09.10.2009)

----------


## Владимир Семашко

Беседуют три Буддиста:

- Я 3 года молился и медитировал, и достиг просветления.

- А я 5 лет молился и медитировал и достиг просветления.

- А мне сразу кирпич на голову упал.

----------


## Юй Кан

И сказал богатырь Змею Горынычу: «Выходи, чудище поганое!»
И молвило ему чудище поганое политкорректно: «Извините, я выхожу на следующей...»

----------

Won Soeng (29.09.2009), Ната (28.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

Неужели правда?

----------

Читтадхаммо (29.09.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да, старые ефремовки. Знал бы бедный Иван Антонович...

----------

Сергей Муай (28.09.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.



----------

Dorje Dugarov (29.09.2009), Ната (28.09.2009), Сергей А (28.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

Вот блин! Акушеры... такие люди - человека... откуда хочешь достанут...

Просыпается мужик и ощущает, что лежит он голый под простыней и в помещении дикий холод. Он садится на своём заворачивается в простыню и начинает стучать зубами. Входит человек в белом халате.
Мужик его спрашивает:
- Гг-гг-где я?
- Ха! В морге!
- Гг-гг-гутен морген...

Выходит девушка замуж за религиозного еврея. Накануне свадьбы встречается она с раввином. Он ей говорит:
- Еврейская религия очень своеобразна. Мужчина и женщина все делают раздельно. Синагогу посещают отдельно, даже танцевать вместе нельзя.
Она (опустив глаза):
- А сексом заниматься можно?
- Можно.
- А оральным?
- Можно.
- А на боку?
- Можно.
- А сидя?
- Можно.
- А стоя?
- Нельзя.
- Почему???
- Может в танец перейти.

Американский форум. Задаёшь вопрос, потом тебе отвечают.
Израильский форум. Задаёшь вопрос, потом тебе задают вопрос.
Русский форум. Задаёшь вопрос, потом тебя долго и основательно смешивают с грязью...

Что такое техника пятого поколения? Это техника, на которую копили деньги четыре предыдущих поколения...

Если вам кажется, что весь мир против вас, подойдите к зеркалу - там вас обязательно поддержат!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Выходит девушка замуж за религиозного еврея.


Собирается жениться религиозный еврей. Приходит к раввину:
- Ребе, я решил жениться на Саре.
- Ой вей, Мойша, не делай этой глупости, женись на русской.
- Как, ребе, почему на русской?
- Ну, еврейская женщина - это так трудно.. у нее все время тут болит, там болит...
- А у русской разве не болит?
- Болит, конечно. Но ее же не жалко.

----------

Neroli (28.09.2009), Pema Sonam (29.09.2009), Ната (28.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просыпается мужик и ощущает, что лежит он голый под простыней и в помещении дикий холод. Он садится на своём заворачивается в простыню и начинает стучать зубами. Входит человек в белом халате.
> Мужик его спрашивает:
> - Гг-гг-где я?
> - Ха! В морге!
> - Гг-гг-гутен морген...


Просто уточнение: финальная фраза (произносимая без озноба) принадлежит поэту Михаилу Светлову. Больной раком, он лежал в палате, из окна которой был виден морг, который он именно ею ежеутренне приветствовал.
У него вообще было потрясающее чувство юмора...

----------

Ната (28.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

Маленькой девочке подарили черепашку. Радости девочки не было конца и она целый день с ней играла. На следующее утро девочка с черепашкой в руках, зареванная прибегает на кухню к маме и говорит, что черепаха умерла.
Мама:
- Эх, доча, замучила ты ее совсем. Ну не горюй, мы положим черепашку в картонную коробку, закопаем во дворе, положим на могилку цветочки, купим Кока-Колы, большой торт, позовем твоих друзей и устроим пышные похороны....(в то время черепаха высунула голову из панциря)...эй, дочка, так ведь она живая..!?
Дочка радостно:
- Ой, а можно я ее придушу!?...


Встретились две улитки. У одной из них нет на спине раковины.
- Ой, что с тобой случилось? - спрашивает улитка с раковиной.
Вторая отвечает ей таинственным шепотом:
- Только ты не говори никому - я из дома ушла...

Российские ученые провели серию опытов, в ходе которых выяснили, что от улыбки никому светлей не становится. Опыты проводились на лабораторных слонах и улитках.

Явно нерусская женщина смотрела на горящую избу, когда ее сбил конь.

Консерватория – это такое место, куда приходишь в семь вечера, садишься в кресло, сидишь три часа, затем смотришь на часы, а там – половина восьмого!

----------

Pema Sonam (29.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Цитата из рериховской энциклопедии:



> Будда Гаутама/Готама (ок.563 до н.э., Капилавасту,-ок.483 до н.э., Кушинагара) - один из Семи Махатм Белого Братства (см. П/П-18.11.35). "...основоположник мировой общины..." (П-14.8.36). "...Обновитель Лотоса жизни" (Оз-2.7.5). "...Цар[ь] мысли!" (Оз-3.1.3). "Непревзойденный Учитель человечества — Владыка Б. — трудился и страдал в [Индии]!.. только эта страна могла дать такого Гения Ума и Сердца!" (П/Ас-16.9.48). "Благословенный", "Лев". 
> 
> "Б. в точном переводе означает озаренный... пришел на Землю с высшей планеты, в конце третьей расы нашего круга, для ускорения эволюции нашего человечества... больше не воплотится на этой Земле... все принципы, или центры, или огни в Б-е достигли полной огненной трансмутации в своем синтетическом духовном развитии и равновесии, конечно, для определенного цикла... Ему придется воплощаться еще в пределах нашей солнечной системы. Великая индивидуальность Б-ы, Его Огненное Ego, облеченное Материей Люцидою, пребывает сейчас в сферах, окружающих нашу планету... Некоторые воплощения Великих Духов нужно понимать метафизически" (П-30.4.35). "Конечно, только невежды верят буквально, что каждый Далай Лама есть воплощение Бодхисатвы Авалокитешвары, а Таши Лама - Б-ы. Все это нужно понимать метафизически... Именно, при нарождении определенного носителя миссии, Высокий Дух, близкий Ему по Карме, посылает ему Свой луч, чтобы сопутствовать в его жизненном пути. Этот луч воспринимается новорожденным так же, как и лучи светил, под которыми он родился. Он растет под этим лучом, и при дальнейшем развитии происходит полная ассимиляция его организмом этого луча. По этому проводу происходит то, что мы называем воплощением луча, или наивысшим Иеровдохновением" (П-19.3.36). "...Владыка Б. мог явитьс Владыка являлся многим..." (Оз-3.1.3).

----------

Bob (06.10.2009), Fat (05.10.2009), Jani (29.09.2009), Александр С (29.09.2009), Буль (29.09.2009), Джигме (30.09.2009), Карло (04.09.2011), Ната (29.09.2009), Поляков (29.09.2009), Сергей А (30.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Маленький рассказ от православной писательницы М.А. Кучерской



> Один батюшка был людоедом. Приходит к нему человек на исповедь, а домой уже не возвращается. Приходит молодая пара венчаться и исчезает навеки. Приносят младенца покрестить — пропадает и младенец, и крестные родители. А просто батюшка их всех съедал. Только в посты все было благополучно, люди у него исповедовались, крестились, соборовались без всяких исчезновений. Благочинный, конечно, знал про эту батюшкину особенность, но всегда говорил, что заменить ему батюшку некем, зато как строго человек держит пост.

----------

Bob (29.09.2009), Fat (05.10.2009), Zom (29.09.2009), Александр С (29.09.2009), Вова Л. (29.09.2009), Джигме (30.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (29.09.2009), Иилья (02.10.2009), Ната (29.09.2009), Сергей А (30.09.2009), Сергей Хос (29.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.09.2009), Чиффа (03.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Две женщины беседуют за чашкой чая с пирожными. Они не видели друг друга со времен окончания института, и одна хвастается другой своим выгодным браком.
— Когда мои бриллианты пачкаются, мой муж покупает мне новые коллекции, — говорит она. — Я даже не беспокоюсь о том, чтобы их почистить.
— Фантастика! — говорит другая женщина.
— Не говори, — говорит первая, — а еще мы покупаем новую машину каждые два месяца. Никакого ширпотреба! Мой муж покупает автомобили ручной сборки, а старые мы дарим черномазому садовнику и управляющему.
— Фантастика! — говорит другая.
— А наш дом... — продолжает первая. — Ах, что толку говорить о нем? Это просто...
— Фантастика! — заканчивает ее подруга.
— Ну а теперь скажи мне, что ты делаешь сейчас? — спрашивает первая женщина.
— Я хожу в Школу Обаяния.
— В Школу Обаяния? О, как это необычно! И чему ты там учишься?
— Ну, к примеру, мы учимся говорить «Фантастика» вместо «Дерьмо»!

----------

Aleksey L. (29.09.2009), Neroli (29.09.2009), Чиффа (03.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Граффити-анимация - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuGaq...eature=channel

----------

Сергей Хос (03.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

> Цитата из рериховской энциклопедии:


Не хотел бы я так с ума сойти :Frown:

----------

Bob (06.10.2009), Буль (29.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Прибор ночного видения на солнечных батареях 

Старайся умереть как можно более молодым и как можно позже. 

Вам помочь или не мешать? 

Пиво не только вредно, но и полезно. 

Если бутерброд намазать с двух сторон, он начнет кататься по полу, переворачиваясь со стороны на сторону. 

Идет лысый по пустыне, вдруг из-за угла его кто-то хватает за волосы и об асфальт. 

Опытная ясновидящая предскажет будущее и другие неприятности. 

У меня всего один недостаток. Недостаток денег. 

Объявление: Уважаемые пассажиры! Наш поезд улетает с восьмого причала. 

Раньше, когда люди думали, что Земля плоская, они покупали в магазинах глобусы и плющили их. 

Флюгер был приколочен намертво - и ветер обреченно дул в указанном направлении.

- Слушай, как называется твоя новая прическа? 
- А как ты догадался, как называется моя новая прическа? 
- Твоя новая прическа называется "Как называется твоя новая прическа"? 
- Нет, моя новая прическа называется "А как ты догадался, как называется 
моя новая прическа".

----------

Гьялцен (09.10.2009), Иван Ран (03.10.2009), Чиффа (03.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

02 – если где-то человек попал в беду.
03 – если где-то человек попал в 02.

Если бы Пушкин жил не в 19 веке, а в 20, то всё равно погиб бы в 37-м...

Вышла Василиса Прекрасная в чисто-поле, два раза топнула, три раза подпрыгнула, через себя перекувырнулась, ударилась о землю и вырубилась. 

Лучший способ запомнить день рождения жены - это один раз забыть его.

Табличка в автобусе: "При выходе из автобуса, не забывайте свои подозрительные вещи!"

Самое главное при работе с компьютером - не давать ему понять что ты торопишься....

Выдвигать в качестве аргумента против существования Бога то, что Его не видели космонавты, все равно, что бегать с ложкой по берегу океана, черпать время от времени воду и кричать: - Видите? Китов нет! Видите? Нет китов!...

Опасайтесь людей верующих, ибо у них есть боги, которые им все прощают.

- Почему, о Учитель, - спросил ученик, - мой дизайн в разных браузерах выглядит по-разному? 
- Ах ты, мерзавец! - вскричал Учитель. - Откуда ты знаешь про браузеры? Кто научил тебя? Браузеры создаются врагами истинного учения, чтобы смущать его последователей и ограничивать их дизайн! Hе смей думать ни о каких браузерах!

----------

Neroli (29.09.2009), Поляков (30.09.2009), Шаман (22.12.2013)

----------


## Александр С



----------

Echo (03.10.2009)

----------


## Milord

Мужик едет на встречу, опаздывает, нервничает, не может найти место припарковаться. Поднимает лицо к небу и говорит:
— Господи, помоги мне найти место для парковки. Я тогда брошу пить и буду каждое воскресенье ходить в церковь!
Вдруг чудесным образом появляется свободное местечко. Мужик снова обращается к небу:
— А, всё, не надо. Нашёл!

----------

Bob (02.10.2009), Fat (05.10.2009), Neroli (30.09.2009), PampKin Head (30.09.2009), ullu (30.09.2009), Александр С (30.09.2009), Буль (30.09.2009), Вова Л. (30.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (30.09.2009), Иилья (02.10.2009), Марица (30.09.2009), Ната (30.09.2009), Спокойный (30.09.2009), Юндрун Топден (09.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Bob (02.10.2009), Jani (02.10.2009), Neroli (03.10.2009), Евгений Грейт (02.10.2009), Иван Ран (02.10.2009), Манечка (02.10.2009), Ната (02.10.2009), Чиффа (03.10.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Буддисткам на заметку. Второй абзац на заметку буддистам


Ну, это известный фейк. Говорят, что отрывок на самом деле из американской журнальной статьи «The good wife’s guide» (1955).

А вот реальная книга "Домоводство" издательства Сельхозгиз (1957):




> Для борьбы с мухами можно также применять порошки ДДТ и гексахлорана. Разведя их водой, нужно полученной жидкостью протереть стены и окна комнат, особенно стены кухонь, наружных частей уборных, мусорных ящиков. Обработка стен препаратом ДДТ действенна до 3 месяцев, а гексахлораном — несколько меньше. Оба препарата рекомендуется чередовать, так как иначе организм мухи приспосабливается и на новый выводок яды не действуют.


Что называется, почувствуйте разницу.  :Big Grin: 

Книга полностью есть здесь - http://bibliotekar.ru/domovodstvo/index.htm

----------


## Lara

БЕССОНИЦА.
Это может быть у невесты. Лежит она ночью и думает: "Какое у меня завтра платье будет? Красивое или нет? А главное - какой у меня завтра муж будет?"
(Маша, 7 лет).

БОРТПРОВОДНИЦА.
Она должна быть обязательно худой. А то, если она будет толстая, она застрянет между рядами. Придется пилоту выходить и проталкивать ее по проходу. А это не очень удобно.
(Даша, 7 лет).

ВЛЮБЛEННЫЙ Вот, например, муж за женой ходит-ходит, глаз с нее не сводит целый день. И тогда она начинает догадываться, что он в нее, видимо, влюблен.
(Марина, 8 лет).

ЖЕНА Это девушка, которая готовит мужчине обед, стирает белье и ухаживает за его ребенком.
(Андрей, 4 года).

МУЖ С этим человеком сложно. Потому что с ним много хлопот. Расходы большие.
Подвести тебя этот человек может: например, сначала он был красивый и хороший, а после того, как ты на нем женился, стал ругучим и толстым.
(Кирилл, 7 лет).

ЖЕНИХ.
Так дяденьку называют до того, как он женится. А после того, как он женится, его уже называют другими разными словами.
(Аня, 9 лет).

ИНТУИЦИЯ.
У кого она есть, тот к двери подходит и уже сразу чувствует, что за ней его поджидают. И поэтому заранее достает пистолет, врывается и без лишних слов начинает стрелять.
(Федя, 8 лет).

КРУИЗ.
После него мужчинам и женщинам часто приходится жениться.
(Лена, 7 лет).

МАНЕКЕНЩИЦА.
Профессия тяжелая, потому что нужно все время сидеть на диете и быстро снимать с себя одежду.
(Ира Мазунова, 9 лет).

ПОЭТ.
Приходит к нему муза, а потом опять уходит. И он наполовину рад, а наполовину расстроен. Рад - потому что она приходила, а расстроен, потому что теперь целый год ждать, когда снова придет.
(Женя Новиков, 9 лет).

ПСЕВДОНИМ.
Это артисты придумывают себе какое-нибудь красивое имя, чтобы в программках писать. А у самих - некрасивое. Бывает и у писателей: они сочиняют какие-нибудь стихи, а имя напишут другого писателя.
(Женя Пак, 7 лет).

СТИРАЛЬНЫЙ ПОРОШОК.
Обычно это насыпают в стиральную машину. А вот что будет, если его насыпать в суп, я не знаю. Потому что, еще не пробовала.
(Даша Ушакова, 8 лет).

СЧАСТЬЕ.
У детей этого половина на половину. Потому что мама то ругает, то мороженое покупает.
(Зульфия Хакимова, 8 лет).

ТЕЛЕСЕРИАЛ.
Это больше всего нравится женщинам, потому что там всякие захватывающие события происходят. Мужчин, например, убивают по нескольку штук сразу. Очень захватывающе!
(Арина, 7 лет).

ХВОСТ.
Он приделан к зверям сзади. Например, корова кончается, и начинается он.
(Оля Лучкова, 4 года).

ШЕРСТЬ.
У рыб этого не может быть. Потому что если они ею покроются, то им будет очень жарко под водой плавать.
(Юля Лебедева, 8 лет).

----------

Aleksey L. (03.10.2009), Bob (05.10.2009), Moskid (19.10.2009), Neroli (03.10.2009), ullu (05.10.2009), Zom (03.10.2009), Александр С (06.10.2009), Бо (03.10.2009), Вова Л. (04.10.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (05.10.2009), Сергей А (05.10.2009), Чиффа (03.10.2009), Шавырин (03.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

В Гарвардском университете в четверг, 1 октября, прошла 19-я церемония вручения Антинобелевских или Шнобелевских (IgNobel) премий за самые сомнительные и нелепые научные открытия и достижения. 

В области здравоохранения премию получила живущая в США украинка Елена Боднар, разработавшая бюстгальтер, который в считанные секунды превращается в противогаз - защитную маску для дыхания, сообщает Би-би-си. Примечательным в этом открытии является тот факт, что из одного бюстгальтера получается целых два противогаза - один для самой его обладательницы, другой - для прохожего, друга или кого-либо еще. При этом по словам самой Боднар, на мысль о создании такого бюстгальтера ее навела авария на Чернобыльской АЭС. 

Шнобелевскую Премию мира в этом году получила группа швейцарских исследователей, которые пытались определить, какой пивной бутылкой лучше получить по голове - пустой или полной. "Пустые бутылки крепче полных, - заявили исследователи. - Вместе с тем, и пустые и полные бутылки теоретически способны повредить череп человека". 

Приз в области математики достался руководителю национального банка Зимбабве Гидеону Гоно, который выпустил банкноты номиналом от одного цента до 100 триллионов долларов. Таким образом шнобелевский комитет отметил его за то, что он "дал людям простой способ каждый день упражняться с широким спектром цифр". 

Британские ученые получили приз в области ветеринарной медицины. Кэтрин Дуглас и Питер Роулинсон из университета Ньюкасла удостоились награды за исследование, в ходе которого было установлено, что коровы с кличками дают больше молока, чем их безымянные сородичи. 

Приз в области экономики присужден руководителям и аудиторам четырех исландских банков: Kaupting bank, Landsbanki, Glitnir bank и Центробанку Исландии. Они получили его за то, что "продемонстрировали, как маленькие банки могут очень быстро превращаться в огромные банки и наоборот, а также за демонстрацию того, что подобные вещи могут происходить со всей национальной экономикой". 

Премию в области литературы получили ирландские полицейские, выписавшие более 50 уведомлений о нарушении правил дорожного движения мифическим "водителям-лихачам" с польскими правами на вождение автомобиля, которых они принимали за одушевленных лиц по имени Право Язды (Prawo Jazdy), что в переводе с польского означает "водительское удостоверение". 

В области биологии награду получила группа японских исследователей, которые установили, что объемы пищевых отходов можно сократить на 90%, благодаря бактерии, извлеченной из экскрементов панды. 

Шнобелевскую премию по медицине заработал американский врач Дональд Унгер, который каждый день в течение 60 лет хрустел суставами пальцев своей левой руки (но никогда - правой), чтобы проверить, приводит ли это к артриту. "И вот через 60 лет я посмотрел на свои пальцы и не нашел ни малейших признаков артрита, - рассказал 83-летний Унгер газете Guardian. - Тогда я поднял глаза на небо и сказал: мамочка, как же ты ошибалась!" 

Группа американских ученых, которые установили, по какой причине беременные женщины умудряются удерживать равновесие, были удостоены премии по физике. А мексиканские исследователи, получившие алмазы из текилы, получили премию по химии. 

*** 

Шнобелевская премия вручается по аналогии с Нобелевской премией, то есть в основных отраслях знаний - химии, физике, биологии, математике, медицине, литературе, экономике. 

По традиции десять Шнобелевских премий вручаются в начале октября, то есть, в то время, когда называются лауреаты настоящей Нобелевской премии. 

Через несколько дней после церемонии проходят неофициальные шнобелевские лекции, на которых лауреаты могут объяснить свои исследования и их значение Публикация - обязательное условие для номинации на премию за "бесполезные" открытия. 

Премия учреждена в 1991 году Марком Абрахамсом и юмористическим журналом "Анналы невероятных исследований". 

По материалам: www.korrespondent.net

----------


## Топпер

> Шнобелевскую Премию мира в этом году получила группа швейцарских исследователей, которые пытались определить, какой пивной бутылкой лучше получить по голове - пустой или полной. "Пустые бутылки крепче полных, - заявили исследователи. - Вместе с тем, и пустые и полные бутылки теоретически способны повредить череп человека".


Самое интересное и не написали. 
Какая бутылка всё таки опаснее.

----------


## Сергей А

> Самое интересное и не написали. 
> Какая бутылка всё таки опаснее.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Я так смотрю по знакомым, что именно это исследование серьезно заинтересовало общественность.
Надо бы нарыть результаты... :Big Grin:

----------


## Jani

Ну чё, поговорим...



...

----------

Bob (06.10.2009), Morris Allan (07.10.2009), Zom (05.10.2009), Вова Л. (05.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (05.10.2009), Юй Кан (05.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (09.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Небольшая подборочка про животных:

----------

Bob (06.10.2009), Morris Allan (07.10.2009), Zom (05.10.2009), Вова Л. (05.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (05.10.2009), Ната (06.10.2009), Юй Кан (05.10.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Сидит доктор на приеме с больной головой после воскресной пьянки. Заходит пациент:
- Доктор, как мои анализы?
Доктор, держась руками за больную голову:
- У вас рак?
- Как, доктор?!!!! Вы же говорили КАМHИ!
Доктор, поднимая на него глаза:
- И под каждым камнем рак!! 


Врач-реаниматолог жалуется коллеге:
- Что за жизнь... Hе успеем мы спасти одного пациента, как тут же не успеем спасти другого...

----------


## Jani

Не верите в дуккху? Мы идем к ВАМ...

----------


## AlekseyE

Еще немного про животных

----------

Ната (06.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Немного о религии:

----------

Morris Allan (07.10.2009), Schwejk (09.11.2009)

----------


## Bob

Учительница русского языка и литературы из Торжка взломала сайт
падонкафф и исправила все орфографические и пунктуационные ошибки.


Допинг-проба колумбийского марафонца выявила, что никакой он не
марафонец, а наркокурьер.


Объявление:
Молодая семья (14 и 15 лет) ищет друга семьи с паспортом для покупки
спиртного и сигарет.

--------------------
P.S. Последний кстати печальный скорее.

----------

Morris Allan (07.10.2009), Ната (06.10.2009), Поляков (06.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Цирк-шапито. Номер "Пёс-математик".
На тумбе посреди арены -- крупный лохмучий пёс.
Дрессировщик спрашивает у него: "Сколько будет дважды два?"
Пёс лает четыре раза.
"Сколько будет дважды четыре?"
Пёс лает восемь раз.
"Сколько будет трижды пять?"
Пёс лает пятнадцать раз.
После чего дрессировщик предлагает желающим из публики задать псу любую арифметическую задачу, на что тут же встаёт молодой человек и спрашивает: "Сколько будет 4 тыщи 578 умножить 3 тыщи 827?"
Пёс, тут же, -- дрессировщику: "Командир, конкретная подстава! Пусть сам столько раз гавкает..."

----------

Bob (06.10.2009), Good (07.10.2009), Кузьмич (25.03.2010), Марица (15.10.2009), Ната (06.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Все что нужно для счастья - здесь:

http://www.prosvetlenie.org/

----------


## Кузьмич

А вот грустный анекдод из жизни , если позволите :

 Сидим у друга в гостях , трое нас , с хозяином .
 Лето кончилось , мухи ищут тепло , засыпают . И вот одна такая муха жужжит , бьется о стекло , и , собственно , несколько раздражает .
 Хозяин кухни находит гениальный выход из этой ситуевины :
  -- Дима , слушай , мы с Пашей буддисты , нам нельзя убивать живых существ . Убей , пожалуйста , муху ты !


P.S. Ни одно ЖС не пострадало . Тот Дима ( ни разу не буддист ) ответил , что не убивает живых существ . А я с тех пор думаю : а если бы стали убивать ? Что ( и , главное - как ) я бы делал ?

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.10.2009)

----------


## Good

:Stick Out Tongue: Сиреневый огонь в налоговой пылает, В налоговой горит уже второй этаж, Пожарник не спешит, пожарник понимает...

 :Stick Out Tongue: - Скоро в Москву прилетят большие оранжевые чудища и съедят весь город!!!

- С чего ты взял?

- Так всю зиму маленькие оранжевые чудища ходят и солят землю, и солят...

 :Stick Out Tongue: В детском садике:
- Твои родители мультфильмов боятся?
- Hет.
- А мои боятся. Только мультики начнутся, они залезают под одеяло и трясутся, трясутся...

 :Stick Out Tongue: - У меня подруга Гидрометцентр!
- Что погоду предсказывает?!
- Нет! Гидра. Рост - метр. Вес - центнер!

 :Wink: Обычно завтрак мы готовим сами. Обед покупаем в кафе. А ужин нам готовит жена. Отсюда и пошла поговорка: "Завтрак съешь сам, обед раздели с другом, а ужин отдай врагу".

 :Cool: - Доктор, у меня что-то болит...
- Сейчас я вам дам каких-то таблеток...

 :EEK!: Возвращаясь со всенощной. Обучаем тетиного мужа Фреда русскому:
- Христос воскресе.
Фред, морщась:
- Я не могу это говорить.
- Что "это"?
- Christos was crazy!

 :Confused: - Привет, что делаешь?
- Инициализирую подсистему внешней памяти
- Чтоо? у тебя же завтра экзамен?!!
- Шпоры вырезаю

 :Kiss: Мама с дочкой заходят в магазин. Мама:
- Что тебе купить?
- Ещё не знаю, но две!

----------

Aleksey L. (09.10.2009), Bob (07.10.2009), Neroli (07.10.2009), Schwejk (09.11.2009), Вова Л. (07.10.2009), Гьялцен (09.10.2009), Марица (15.10.2009), Судхана (11.10.2009), Чиффа (07.10.2009), Юй Кан (07.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Свободу детям!!! :Cry:

----------

Михаил Макушев (09.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Еще животинки...

----------

AlekseyE (07.10.2009), Bob (07.10.2009), Morris Allan (07.10.2009), Марица (15.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (09.10.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Еще немного про животных


Репортаж о поединке панд:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhsgya-c5K0

----------

Bob (07.10.2009), Сергей А (07.10.2009), Юй Кан (07.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Самокритичная кольцовская милиция.

----------

Jani (08.10.2009), Neroli (09.10.2009), Schwejk (09.11.2009), Вова Л. (08.10.2009), Марица (15.10.2009), Ната (08.10.2009), Поляков (08.10.2009), Судхана (11.10.2009), Чиффа (09.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Анекдот с одного из форумов навеянный борьбой с лампочками накаливания, которая развернулась в последнее время:



> покупатель в магазине электротоваров:
> - у вас лампочки лазерные есть?
> продавец:
> - нет!
> - а плазменные?
> - нет!
> - а зеноновые?
> - а вы собственно вообще с какой планеты?

----------

AlekseyE (09.10.2009), Bob (09.10.2009), Jani (09.10.2009), Zom (09.10.2009), Марица (15.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (09.10.2009), Ната (09.10.2009), Поляков (09.10.2009), Сергей А (09.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Камма сутта для системщика (отрывок):

----------

AlekseyE (09.10.2009), Zom (09.10.2009), Вова Л. (09.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Покупаем буддийскую атрибутику:

http://www.maryjane.ru/voting/view/19907

----------


## Дмитрий Певко



----------

Fat (12.10.2009), Neroli (11.10.2009), Schwejk (09.11.2009), Александр С (09.10.2009), Вова Л. (09.10.2009), Марица (15.10.2009), Сергей А (10.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

У одних от работы болит голова, у других - сердце, у третьих - спина, у четвёртых - руки, у пятых - ноги... но у самых ответственных работников всегда болит задница.

Никогда не забуду как я познакомился со своей женой. Проходил медкомиссию и захожу в лор кабинет, где слух проверяют. Симпатичная девушка отправляет меня в угол и происходит следующий диалог:
она: 54
я: 54
она: 72
я: 72
она: 92
я: 92
она: позвонишь вечером...

Самый страшный кошмар: сделать бутерброды, налить чай, принести все это в постель, завернутся в одеяло и забыть пульт от телевизора...

----------

Schwejk (09.11.2009), Буль (09.10.2009), Вова Л. (10.10.2009), Марица (15.10.2009), Сергей А (10.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (09.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Сегодня Всемирный день яйца!
Первых курочек человек приручил в Индии пять тысяч лет назад.
А сейчас американские ученые решили птичку изменить - ввели курице флуоресцирующий ген медузы. Теперь в темноте она светится, как неоновая лампа. Не понятно, зачем)

----------

Юй Кан (09.10.2009)

----------


## Бо

Когда жильцы стали жаловаться, что лифт медленно приходит, в фойе повесили зеркало.

Один чел боялся того, что будет бомба на самолете - он посчитал вероятность этого, и стал носить с собой бомбу ибо вероятность двух бомб прктически равна нулю.

----------

Neroli (11.10.2009), Pema Sonam (10.10.2009), Zom (10.10.2009), Вова Л. (10.10.2009), Марица (15.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (10.10.2009), Поляков (10.10.2009), Сергей А (10.10.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Когда жильцы стали жаловаться, что лифт медленно приходит, в фойе повесили зеркало.


это кстати не анекдот, это известный случай, когда какая-та крупная фирма стала страдать от того, что по утрам лифты оказывались переполненными, работники и посетители раздраженными и т.п. потому нужно было что-то срочно предпринять; были приглашены среди разных специалистов кажется инженеры и психологи. Инженеры просчитали стоимость пробития и строительства дополнительной шахты лифта - сумма была умопомрачительная, психологи предложили повесить зеркала в фойе - стОило копейки по сравнению с предыдущим, но проблема переполнения лифтов и раздраженного ожидания исчезла.

----------

Бо (11.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Bob (10.10.2009), Маша_ла (10.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (10.10.2009), Ната (11.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

© Фабрис Парэ, DIREN Нормандия, Эрувиль-Сан-Клер, Франция. Водная личинка ибисовой мухи (Atherix ibis) (25x) Стереомикроскоп

----------

Вова Л. (11.10.2009), Марица (15.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Американский форум: задаешь вопрос - тебе отвечают.
Израильский форум: задаешь вопрос - тебе задают ответный вопрос.
Российский форум: задаешь вопрос - тебе начинают объяснять, какой ты козел.
(с) неизвестный автор из рунета

----------

Bob (11.10.2009), Jani (12.10.2009), Schwejk (08.11.2009), Александр С (12.10.2009), Аминадав (11.10.2009), Марица (15.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Карма 

Жил-был, а точнее, постоянно дежурил на посту возле выезда из Митино в область по Пятницкому шоссе, один гаишник. Жаден он был безмерно. Жалостным стоном стонали водители проезжающих «Газелей», молчаливо проклинали его случайно попавшие на этот маршрут владельцы «Фордов» и «Тойот», а постоянно ездившие туда-обратно обладатели «Жигулей» попросту брали абонемент на неделю или месяц, расплачиваясь после получки двумя-тремя крупными купюрами.

И надо же такому случиться, что однажды этот гаишник докопался к буддийскому монаху, который, в общем-то, сидел на пассажирском месте. Монах мог бы, конечно, не сходя с места, убить гаишника одним секретным плевком, но вера не позволила ему поступить просто и без фокусов. Он безмятежно улыбнулся и слегка подкорректировал карму гаишника, назначив ему совершенно определённое перерождение.

Гаишник умер от цирроза печени спустя полгода и возродился вновь...
Автоматом по продаже кока-колы.
Неисправным.
Установленным в роллер-холле на Тульской.

Как ведёт себя обычный человек, скормивший жадному автомату пару своих кровных червонцев, и ничего взамен не получивший?
Правильно. Он применяет к автомату физическое воздействие. Проще говоря, долбает его со всей дури кулаком.
А вспотевший, накатавшийся на роликах тинейджер, очень хотящий пить и так же зазря скормивший жадному автомату пару червонцев?
Он лупит автомат ногами, обутыми в очень жёсткие роликовые коньки.
И волей-неволей очень жадный автомат вынужден расстаться с неправедно зажиленными деньгами.
Потому что если он не отдаст денег, то его будут бить ещё и ещё. А озлобленный тинейджер ещё и лом найдёт.

Всё коварство наказания, придуманного буддийским монахом для гаишника, заключалось в том, что во-первых:
Гнусная железяка прекрасно чувствовала боль от побоев;
А во-вторых, прощение могло воспоследовать только тогда, когда подлый автомат вернул бы до копейки сумму, неправедно нажитую гаишником за всё время своего разбойничьего промысла.

Так что, уверяю вас, этот неработающий автомат по продаже кока-колы стоит там до сих пор. Я его лично лупил. И дочка. И её подружка. И пацаны из их класса. Но сильно подозреваю, что искупать свои грехи жадному гаишнику придётся ещё очень-очень долго...

----------


## Lara

Аттракцион "Говорящая лошадь". На сцене всадник на лошади. Полный зал. Барабанная дробь.
Всадник лошади: "Говори!"
Лошадь мотает головой
Всадник: " Говори, я сказал!"
Лошадь мотает головой.
Из зала начинают свистеть.
Всадник: "Говори падла, все деньги потеряем, сдохнешь от голода!"
Лошадь мотает головой.
Из зала летят помидоры.
Всадник: "Ну хорошо, я потрачу на тебя половину, все деньги, куплю тебе золотую сбрую, всё, что захочешь, только говори."
Лошадь мотает головой.
Всадник: "Ты станешь известной, мы объедем весь мир, умоляю, говори."
На сцену залазят люди и кричат: " Давай наши бабки, зараза!"
Всадник: "Ну что, что тебе ещё надо, чтоб ты согласилась говорить?"
Лошадь нехотя поворачивает голову в сторону всадника и говорит: " Ну зачем, зачем мне что-то говорить, зачем мне деньги, слава, если я не знаю главного – зачем вообще я живу."
Всадник переводит дыхание: "Слава богу заговорило, тупое животное."

----------

AlekseyE (11.10.2009), Fat (12.10.2009), Сергей А (11.10.2009), Юй Кан (12.10.2009)

----------


## Бо

КОНФЕТЫ "СОПЛИ БОЛЬШОГО БУДДЫ" ОСКОРБЛЯЮТ СЛУЖИТЕЛЕЙ ХРАМА ТОДАЙДЗИ

Украина подарила миру… Будду

----------

Сергей А (12.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

Транссибирское индастриал техно - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcpOaHN4gYQ

----------

Сергей А (12.10.2009), Юй Кан (12.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Апофеоз кошачьей темы:

----------

Jani (12.10.2009), Вова Л. (12.10.2009), Евгений Грейт (13.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (12.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Анек на грани приличия, но не более чем на грани... :)
Директор школы, обходя владения, обнаруживает в коридоре мальца, растерянно повторяющего: "Где логика, где разум?! Где логика, где разум?!.."
Естественный вопрос: 
-- Вовочка, что случилось, почему ты не на уроке?
-- Понимаете, я там, как бы это... в общем, выпустил воздух. И они меня выгнали, а сами остались!!!

----------

Александр С (12.10.2009), Вова Л. (12.10.2009), Ната (12.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

А вот и сам Вовочка

----------

Good (14.10.2009), Вова Л. (12.10.2009), Ната (12.10.2009), Сергей А (12.10.2009), Юй Кан (12.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Американцы о фильме "Морозко":

Невинный фильм-сказка вышел в СССР в 1964 году. В конце 90-х он был выпущен в США на видеокассетах. Неожиданно вызвал у американцев бурю эмоций и сразу вошёл в список 100 худших фильмов всех времён на крупнейшем киносайте Интернета - www.us.imdb.com

Из отзывов пользователей сайта, посмотревших фильм:

“Самый странный фильм в истории кино! Вероятно, группа русских сценаристов наелась наркотиков…”

“Какая-то придурковатая фантазия/сказка про хвастливого парня, превратившегося в медведя, одинадцатилетнюю аутистку, которую он хочет соблазнить, идиотский дом с ногами, неблагополучную семью уродливых русофиннов, длиннобородого уродливого парня, который замораживает деревья и убивает птиц, санки похожие на свинью, грибообразного гнома…”

“Да, этот фильм кажеться ужасным. Но заметьте, в нём присутствует нездешний сюрреализм…”

“Хуже всего, что этот фильм называют детским. …Это шизофреническая, ужасающая, психопатическая мешанина. Если бы я посмотрел этот фильм в детстве, я бы сошёл с ума”.

“Мне ещё было интересно узнать пикантные подробности о жизни в сельской России. Я и понятия не имел, что перед знакомством с потенциальным мужем русские девушки делают клоунский макияж и надевают корону, как в закусочной Burger King!”

----------

Bob (12.10.2009), Fat (14.10.2009), Good (14.10.2009), Jani (13.10.2009), Буль (12.10.2009), Евгений Грейт (13.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (13.10.2009), Ната (13.10.2009), Сергей А (13.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко



----------

Bob (13.10.2009), Yuki (14.10.2009), Ната (13.10.2009), Сергей А (13.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

набрался от родителей!

----------

Pema Sonam (13.10.2009), Schwejk (08.11.2009), Вова Л. (13.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (13.10.2009), Ната (13.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Американец о русской прописи. Его можно понять...

----------

Bob (13.10.2009), Fat (14.10.2009), Good (14.10.2009), Zom (13.10.2009), Бо (23.10.2009), Иван Ран (13.10.2009), Ната (13.10.2009), Поляков (13.10.2009), Сергей А (13.10.2009), Юй Кан (13.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, тема собаков на БФ освещается несимметрично супротив кошей...

----------


## Jani

Еще на тему братьев наших меньших:

----------

Zom (15.10.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Еще на тему братьев наших меньших:


Кстати, это снимок Ивана Ушкова, питерского фотографа, автора вот этой фотографии



и многих других хорошо известных снимков. http://ivanushkov.ru/

----------

Huandi (14.10.2009), Джыш (14.10.2009), Ната (13.10.2009), Сергей А (14.10.2009)

----------


## Good

Месть однако...

----------

Ната (14.10.2009), Юрий К. (14.10.2009)

----------


## Good

Что-то это напоминает... :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

О силе воли:

----------

Вова Л. (16.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

И об отваге:

----------

Вова Л. (16.10.2009)

----------


## Jani



----------

AlekseyE (15.10.2009), Zom (15.10.2009), Вова Л. (16.10.2009), Илия (19.10.2009), Ната (15.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Ответ неоднозначен :Cool:

----------

Bob (24.10.2009), Zom (15.10.2009), Ната (15.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Объяснительная записка прораба Иванова: "Я, прораб Иванов, сдавал комиссии построенный нашей фирмой новый 17-этажный дом. Дом был принят с оценкой "хорошо", но с замечанием: нужно снести старую халупу во дворе, очистить место под детскую площадку. Я поручил рабочим отбойными молотками развалить постройку. Через полчаса рабочие доложили, что у отбойных молотков полопались наконечники, а запасных нет. Тогда я послал бульдозериста, но скоро бульдозерист вернулся, сказал, что лопнул нож. Экскаватор тоже не справился, лопнул трос. Пользуясь личными связями, я попросил знакомого подрывника эту халупу аккуратно подорвать. Однако после третьего взрыва обрушилась наша 17-этажка, а с халупы осыпалась штукатурка, под которой мы нашли табличку с надписью: "Сию часовню делал холоп Ванька Хлюстов дрянно и ленно, за что был бит плетьми".

----------

AlekseyE (15.10.2009), Jani (15.10.2009), Вова Л. (16.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Летайте самолетами Абу Даби!
http://art-of-arts.livejournal.com/296968.html
Премия Дарвина обеспечена!

----------

Neroli (15.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (15.10.2009), Буль (15.10.2009), Ната (15.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

И наступил декабрь 2012 года... И появился в небе астероид. И стал он падать на Землю. И воцарилась на Земле паника: наступает Конец Света по ацтекскому календарю. И упал астероид на каменный календарь ацтеков. И была пыль. И была ударная волна. А когда пыль рассеялась, на месте разрушенного календаря стоял новый календарь ацтеков, до 32118 года. И рядом лежал другой камень, поменьше. И была на нем надпись: "Следующий календарь будет прислан на планету точно в день завершения старого календаря, спасибо за использование наших каменных календарей!"

----------

Good (16.10.2009), Neroli (15.10.2009), Аминадав (15.10.2009), Буль (15.10.2009), Вова Л. (16.10.2009), Иван Ран (17.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (17.10.2009), Поляков (15.10.2009), Спокойный (18.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (19.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Джим Керри

----------


## Jani

Слабонервным просьба не смотреть. Король и Шут дает интервью:

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v2233770d3d

----------

Спокойный (18.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

Маркетинг:

Вы увидели красивую девушку на вечеринке. Подходите к ней, и говорите: "В постели я - чемпион".
Это - прямой маркетинг.

Вы на вечеринке с кучей ваших друзей. Один из ваших приятелей подходит к девушке, и говорит: "Он в постели - чемпион".
Это - реклама.

На вечеринке вы подходите к красивой девушке и берете у нее ее номер телефона. На следующий день звоните ей, и говорите: "Я в постели - чемпион".
Это - телефонный маркетинг.

Вы на вечеринке. Подтягиваете галстук, подходите к ней, подаете ей бокал с выпивкой, открываете для нее двери, поднимаете ее сумку, если она ее роняет, предлагаете прокатиться с ветерком, а после говорите: "Кстати, в постели я - чемпион".
Это - РR.

Вы увидели красивую девушку на вечеринке. Она подходит к вам, и говорит: "Я слышала, ты постели чемпион".
Это - узнаваемый бренд.

----------

Neroli (17.10.2009), Илия (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Веселые картинки

----------

Вова Л. (17.10.2009)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Ната

Два старых еврея сидели на скамейке в парке.
— Что же ты делаешь теперь, когда ты вышел на пенсию? — спросил один.
— У меня есть хобби: я развожу голубей, — ответил другой.
— Голубей? Где же ты их держишь? Ты же живешь в доме для престарелых!
— Я держу их у себя в шкафу.
— В шкафу? А они не гадят на твои туфли и одежду?
— Нет, — сказал второй человек. — Я держу их в ящике.
— В ящике? Как же они дышат?
— Дышат? Они не дышат, — сказал второй человек, — они мертвые.
— Мертвые? — воскликнул его друг, потрясенный. — Ты держишь мертвых голубей?
— Какого черта, это же только хобби!



Раскаявшаяся проститутка присоединилась к Армии Спасения и выкрикивала, стоя на углу улицы:
— Я пребывала в объятиях мужчин, — кричала она. — Белых мужчин, черных мужчин, китайцев. Но теперь я пребываю в объятиях Иисуса.
— Правильно, сестра, — закричал пьяный в заднем ряду. — Поимей их всех!

----------


## Ната

Один солдат объяснял другому теорию переселения душ. Он сказал, что если тот будет убит, его тело разложится на поле битвы, и, в конце концов, впитается в землю. Весной на этом месте вырастет прекрасный цветок.
— И это буду я, не так ли? — спросил второй солдат.
— Нет, обожди немного. Тогда придет корова, съест цветок, и оставит большую лепешку дерьма. И тогда приду я, прогуливаясь по полю со своей подружкой, я увижу дерьмо, потыкаю в него своей тростью и скажу: «Привет, Билл! Надо же, ты совершенно не изменился!»

----------

Илия (21.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Один человек, проезжая по шоссе, увидел на обочине надпись: «До Кошачьего Дома Бабушки одна миля». Ему стало любопытно посмотреть, у кого хватает смелости для такой откровенной рекламы, и он решил зайти внутрь.
Его встретила пожилая женщина:
— Два доллара, пожалуйста, и заходите вон в ту дверь в конце коридора!
Он заплатил, вошел в нужную дверь, которая захлопнулась за ним, и оказался во дворе, где повсюду виднелись деревянные ящики с кошками. Оглянувшись, он увидел небольшую табличку, написанную от руки: «Вас только что поимела  Бабушка. Пожалуйста, никому не рассказывайте — я уже старенькая и просто стараюсь свести концы с концами».

----------


## Сергей А

Творчество

----------

Bob (19.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Еврей приходит к раввину.
-- Ребе, объясни мне, что такое жизнь.
-- Ты готов слушать?
-- Да!
-- Слушай же. Жизнь -- это река, котор...
-- Почему река?
-- Ну хорошо, не река. Так даже проще.

----------

Илия (21.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Представьте, вы прожили 80 лет благочестивой жизни, умираете, на смертном одре в окружении родственников, друзей...
Через 5 минут вокруг вас трёхглазые инопланетяне, вырывающие из ваших семипалых лап бальбулятор, спрашивают:
- Ну как торкнуло? Не шняга? Стоит курить? Говори, чо видел?

----------

Fat (09.11.2009), Makc (19.10.2009), Илия (21.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Я думал, что это шутка.
Ан нет!
http://kp.ua/daily/131009/197970/ - репортаж об "иконе" 
http://byaki.net/eto_interesno/21151...-i-futbol.html - ещё фото

Маразм крепчал...

----------


## Jani



----------

Zom (20.10.2009), Илия (21.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

Скандалом закончилась ревизия в виварии НИИ эволюционной генетики. Редкий экземпляр гориллы мадагаскарской оказался на самом деле доцентом Петровым, три года назад объявленным в розыск за неуплату алиментов. Это событие позволяет поставить под сомнение все результаты экспериментов с приматами, которые институт провел за последние три года.
Напомним, только на прошлой неделе пресс-служба института сообщила о прорыве - якобы обезьяна из вивария научилась самостоятельно решать квадратные уравнения.

----------

Александр С (20.10.2009), Илия (21.10.2009), Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Анекдот советских времен (по памяти).

Гагарин(Г) вернулся на Землю. Вызывает его Хрущев(Х).
Х: Ну, рассказывай! Бога видел?
Г: (честно) Да, видел!
Х: Я так и знал!!! Только ты никому не говори! Приказываю как верховный главнокомандующий!

Через какое-то время встретился Гагарин с Патриархом (П).
П: Ну, рассказывай! Бога видел?
Г: (с досадой вспоминая о приказе Хрущева) Нет, не видел!
П: Я так и знал!!! Только ты никому не говори!

----------

Jani (20.10.2009), Илия (21.10.2009), Поляков (20.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Водители маршрутных такси объявили голодовку. Главное их требование – отменить правила дорожного движения.


Робинзон чувствовал, что постепенно девственность возвращается к нему...


Обидно, когда твоя бабушка Сталина помнит, а тебя – нет.


Дочери Владимира Путина собираются поступать в институт. Конкурс огромный – сорок институтов на место.

Тихим вечером Холмс и Ватсон греются у камина.
– Ватсон, сегодня я видел у вас на ботинках крупицы песка. Вы что, гей?
– Но почему, Холмс?
– А почему бы и нет, Ватсон?

----------

AlekseyE (20.10.2009), Ho Shim (21.10.2009), Jani (20.10.2009), Zom (20.10.2009), Илия (21.10.2009), Марица (23.10.2009), Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

... один я Дартаньян!

----------

Юй Кан (20.10.2009)

----------


## Jani



----------

Михаил Макушев (20.10.2009), Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Жора инволюционировавший...

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

*Ну ка! Все в христианство шагом марш!*

МЯЧИК
Наша Таня громко плачет,
Уронила в речку мячик.
Прекрати никчемный рёв —
Божий промысел таков.

ЁЛОЧКА
В лесу родилась ёлочка,
С молитвою росла.
Смиренною и кроткою
И набожной была.
И хоть её, как водится,
Срубили в Новый год,
Душа её еловая —
В раю теперь растёт!

БЫЧОК
Идёт бычок, качается,
Вздыхает на ходу:
В грехах пора покаяться,
Не то гореть в аду!

СОБАКА
У попа была собака,
Он её любил.
Она съела кусок мяса —
Он её простил.
Крестил, и причастил,
И конуру ей освятил.
Всё могло бы быть иначе,
Если б атеистом был!

----------

Ho Shim (21.10.2009), Поляков (20.10.2009), Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Пальцы - веером, сопли - пузырями:

----------


## Сергей А

Если за вами гонится разъярённый бык и вы вдруг замечаете, что за вами увязался ещё и пчелиный рой, это мало что меняет.
Бегите дальше.

Если набрать на домофоне *100#, то он покажет, сколько в доме денег.

— Скажи мне кто твой друг и я скажу тебе кто ты.
— Кто твой друг?
— Кто ты?

Идёт мужик по тропинке. Вдруг поперёк канава:
— И-и-и эх! Вспомню молодость, перепрыгну!
Разогнался, прыгнул и… плюх прямо в канаву. Вылез кое-как. Огляделся по сторонам — никого нет вокруг. Пожал плечами, сплюнул:
— Да я и в молодости не перепрыгивал.

----------

Bob (20.10.2009), Zom (20.10.2009), Вова Л. (22.10.2009), Илия (21.10.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Книга "Высшее совершенство, от Дзогчена до Православия".
http://omstore.ru/vysshee-sovershens...ja-p-6633.html

----------

Ho Shim (21.10.2009), Вова Л. (21.10.2009), Дмитрий Певко (20.10.2009), Марица (23.10.2009), Чиффа (20.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

Заседание суда по установлению отцовста.
Судебный пристав:
- Ввиду того, что предполагаемый отец ребенка от участия в экспертизе отказался, пробы генетического материала были взяты у его родителей, т. е. бабушки и дедушки ребенка. Проведенная экспертиза показала, что предполагаемая бабушка (образец J3МS314) на самом деле является бабушкой ребенка, а предполагаемый дедушка (образец J4МS314) дедушкой ребенка не является. Пауза.
Истерический женский голос в зале:
- Блин! Дурная затея была! Жорик! Жорик! Только без рук! Я тебе все объясню!


Евреи стали все от горя черные.
<Как дальше жить?> - застыл в глазах вопрос.
Открыли малоросские ученые, 
Что украинцем был Иисус Христос!

Они нашли прямые доказательства, 
Что малороссом был не только он.
Теперь вовсю печатают издательства, 
Что украинцем был Тутанхамон.

Что Будда вырос в городе Чернигове, 
И, как Христос, на мове размовлял, 
И в Рим перцовку поставлял Калигуле, 
А позже запорожцев возглавлял.

Что город Коломыю малой родиной 
Считал еще один хохол - Колумб, 
Заставивший индейское отродье 
Горилку с салом подавать к столу.

Гагарин был малороссийским летчиком, 
Поскольку над Днепром летал не раз, 
И Прометей был украинским хлопчиком, 
Ведь у богов он спер огонь и газ!

Сарматы, скифы, киммерийцы, арии 
Украинцами были на корню, 
А если кто родился вдруг в Татарии, 
То он имел в Хохляндии родню!

Да сам Господь, как говорит Писание, 
И шаровары носит, и усы.
А Украина - это мироздание:
От звезд и до полтавской колбасы!

С нее пошли моря, зарей объятые, 
И птицы, и народы разных стран:
Одни лишь только москали ужасные 
Произошли от инопланетян!

----------

Илия (21.10.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вау! Дайте две!
> ...


А вот и вторая  :Big Grin: 

Евангелие Будды в свете божественной истины:
http://omstore.ru/evangelie-buddy-sv...ny-p-4947.html



> ...
> В данной книге рассматривается учение великого учителя Востока Гаутамы Будды, чтобы очистить это учение от всевозможных догм и дать ему новую жизнь, а также показать: что не смог сотворить Будда, сделал Иисус Христос.
> Автор говорит, что в Личность Христа влились многие великие Учителя, в том числе и Будда, так как в их жизнеописаниях много сходных моментов.
> ...

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009), Чиффа (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

...

----------

Вова Л. (21.10.2009), Ната (20.10.2009), Юй Кан (20.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

Женщина: Господи, ОН уходит, уходит, уходит от меня! (Плачет)
Мозг: Позитивнее, позитивнее...
Женщина: Куда позитивнее-то? Вещи собирает, сволочь...
Мозг: Не реви, улыбайся... Загадочно улыбайся... И не размахивай руками, как мельница!
Женщина: Сволочь, чемодан укладывает... Порядочный мужик, уходя забирает только носки и трусы, а эта сволочь еще и маечки укладывает. (Плачет)
Мозг: Улыбайся!
Женщина: Может броситься к нему на шею?
Мозг: Дура!
Женщина: Может на колени перед ним рухнуть?
Мозг: Дура!
Женщина: А может его того?
Мозг: Что "того"?
Женщина: Ну.... Сковородкой по голове тихонечко?
Мозг: ?
Женщина: Потом кормить его, бедненького, бульончиком... Так месяца два можно протянуть... Может, привыкнет, не уйдет...
Мозг: Уголовщина ты все-таки... А если силы не рассчитаешь?
Женщина: А я получше замахнусь и кааааак дам!
Мозг: Я не в этом смысле... Баба-то ты сильная... еще убьешь, а это статья!
Женщина: Делать-то что, скажи, раз ты такой умный?
Мозг: Улыбайся!!!!! Позитивнее, позитивнее...
Женщина: Ну, что в этом можно найти позитивного? Я однааааа остаааанусь!(плачет)
Мозг: Улыбайся! Во-первых, не одна, а свободная женщина...
Женщина: На фига мне такая свобода?
Мозг: Улыбайся! Свобода - это прекрасно: будешь заниматься только собой!
Женщина: Зачем? (Хлюпает носом)
Мозг: Затем! Бразильский выучишь - ты так всегда мечтала смотреть сериалы без перевода. В кружок игры на ударных запишешься - с твоей силищей-то!
Женщина: Времени все как-то не было...
Мозг: Сама будешь финансами распоряжаться без всяких глупых покупок американских удочек и вечных ремонтов сдохшего автомобиля!
Женщина: Шубу куплю и босоножки... ну, те... с бантиком... (Утирает слезы)
Мозг: С тем парнем из юридического отдела поужинать сходишь - он на тебя так смотрел...
Женщина: (Улыбается) Ага, в "МакДональдс" сходим, он, между прочим, предлагал уже. Шубу одену, босоножки с бантиком... (Улыбается загадочно)
Мозг: Ни готовить никому, ни стирать...
Женщина: Только маникюр-педикюр-маски-массажи! (Улыбается от счастья) На экскурсию съезжу по Московской кольцевой дороге... (Мечтательно)
Мозг: Вот, а ты позитива не видела...
Женщина: Ой, заживу! (Улыбается победно) ОООООООООЙ!!!!!!
Мозг: Что?
Женщина: Он на коленях стоит с чемоданом, коленки целует!
Мозг: Кому?
Женщина: Ну, не чемодану же! Говорит, никогда такой, как я, не найдет... Прощения просит... Остаться хочет!
Мозг: ОЙ!
Женщина: А как же свободная женщина? (Плачет) А как же кружок игры на ударных? Шубка, босоножки те? (Рыдает) Вася из юридического отдела?
Мозг: Позитивнее, позитивнее....

----------

Jani (22.10.2009), Ната (21.10.2009), Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

> Женщина: Господи, ОН уходит, уходит, уходит от меня! (Плачет)
> Мозг: Позитивнее, позитивнее...


Еще на эту тему:

----------

AlekseyE (22.10.2009), Bob (23.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (22.10.2009), Ната (22.10.2009), Сергей А (22.10.2009), Спокойный (22.10.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Мальчик к батюшке пришел
И спросил со вздохом:
- Что такое "хорошо"
И что такое "плохо"? 

Что такое ИНН?
- Нет у нас секретов: 
ИНН - духовный плен,
Надо помнить это.

Если номер карапуз
Принял и заохал, - 
Мальчик этот просто трус,
Это очень плохо.

И антихриста печать
Он получит тоже.
От такого благодать
Отступает Божья.

Если мальчик в банкомат
Свой засунул пальчик,
Про такого говорят:
"Бесноватый мальчик".

Кто в систему влез и рад,
Что штрих-код на роже,
Про такого говорят:
"Бесноватый тоже".

Этот, хоть к сам с вершок,
Злой не принял цифры.
Храбрый мальчик, хорошо,
Зверя не страшится.

Если ты не принял код,
Не писал анкеты, 
Это очень хорошо,
И похвально это.

Кто в систему не входил, 
Смерти не боялся,
Тот душе не повредил,
Господу сраспялся. 

Мальчик радостный пошел,
И решила кроха:
"С Богом - очень хорошо,
С ИННом - плохо!"

В. В. Маккавейский.

----------

Neroli (23.10.2009), Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

Подарочек ничего такой...

----------

Аня Приходящая (23.10.2009), Вова Л. (23.10.2009), Илия (26.10.2009), Ната (23.10.2009), Поляков (23.10.2009), Сергей А (23.10.2009), Юй Кан (23.10.2009)

----------


## Zom

Трейлер к "Ёжику в тумане" -)))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEOzq6LWago

----------

Bob (24.10.2009), Ho Shim (25.10.2009), Ната (23.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

Хэппи энд

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (25.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Спички

----------

Марица (24.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (25.10.2009), Ната (23.10.2009), Чиффа (23.10.2009)

----------


## Бо



----------

Ната (23.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

От Солнцевской братвы:


Не грузится большой размер, поэтому уточняю: это точная копия Микелянджеловской Пьеты, из цельного мрамора. На постаменте одна надпись: ГОГА.
Меня оч. впечатлило.

----------

Echo (26.10.2009), Марица (24.10.2009), Поляков (24.10.2009), Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Алиса, побывав в Зазеркалье, решила не останавливаться на достигнутом. И отправилась в Затумбочье, Задиванье, Застолье, Запой и Замуж.

Летящая с десятого этажа семитонная плита приземлилась в полуметре от седого мальчика.

Появились кроты-убийцы! Они нападают на страусов и откусывают им голову.

Женщина верит, что дважды два будет пять, если хорошенько поплакать и устроить скандал.

В Голландии будет установлена новая статуя: хихикающий мальчик, писающий на писающего мальчика.

Документом, удостоверяющим личность гражданина Российской Федерации, является банкнота в 500 рублей, вложенная в любой другой документ, не являющийся документом, удостоверяющим личность гражданина Российской Федерации.

В США разбился самолет-невидимка. А может, и нет...

----------

Алик (13.11.2018), Бо (23.10.2009), Илия (26.10.2009), Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

В душе он очень добрый и чуткий человек... Но как выйдет из душа – такая скотина!

Маленькие хитрости.
Знаете ли вы, что если золотую рыбку положить на сковородку, то количество желаний увеличивается до пятидесяти?

В Сети объявился новый вирус – корейский! Он проникает в электронную почту и съедает собаку.

Если вы проснулись утром и вам не надо вставать – значит, вы спали стоя.

На последних соревнованиях по плаванию тройку лидеров внезапно замкнул электрик Петров!!!

----------

Алик (13.11.2018), Марица (24.10.2009), Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Иногда жалеешь, что женщины, когда пугаются, не ведут себя как страусы.

Водка, пиво и вино –
Наши лучшие друзья!
Не рифмуется никак,
Но зато глубокий смысл.

– Официант! Можно мне кофе?
– Я что, доктор? Откуда я знаю, можно вам кофе или нельзя?!

----------

Илия (26.10.2009), Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вспомнился бородатый анекдот:

Две школьных подруги встречаются лет через десять, после окончания школы.
- Что то ты, милая, растостела.
- Как тут не растолстеть. Уже двое детей, да муж. Младший всё не съедает, приходится доедать. Старший тоже капризничает. Да и за мужем, иной раз, остаётся. Не выбрасывать же, вот и подъедаю. 
- А ты заведи свинью. Это решит проблемы.
- Да ну-у-у-у. И так проблем хватает. Потом ещё за свиньёй доедать.

----------

Bob (24.10.2009), Pema Sonam (24.10.2009), Буль (24.10.2009), Илия (26.10.2009), Ната (24.10.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Этап разочарования в сансаре  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Zom

> От Солнцевской братвы:
> 
> 
> Не грузится большой размер, поэтому уточняю: это точная копия Микелянджеловской Пьеты, из цельного мрамора. На постаменте одна надпись: ГОГА.
> Меня оч. впечатлило.


А вот, кстати, наш Лёша, который работает на кладбище, буквально на днях рассказывал, что у них там стоит памятник, на котором выбито фото "братка" с сотовым телефоном, а снизу надпись - "Выбыл из зоны действия сети".

----------

Bob (24.10.2009), Ho Shim (25.10.2009), Pema Sonam (25.10.2009), Илия (26.10.2009), Ната (24.10.2009), Сергей Хос (24.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Половое влечение индюков 

Индюки не привередливые. Дайте им натурально выглядящее чучело индейки, и они попытаются спариться с ним с таким же рвением, как если бы это была живая индейка. 

Это наблюдение заинтересовало Мартина Шейна (Martin Schein) и Эдгара Хейла (Edgar Hale) из университета Пенсильвании, и они решили узнать, какой минимальный раздражитель нужен индюкам, чтобы вызвать у них половое влечение, в связи с чем они провели ряд экспериментов, в ходе которых удаляли части чучела индейки одну за одной до тех пор, пока индюк не терял к ней интерес. 

Были удалены хвост, ноги и крылья, но глупая птица продолжала подходить к чучелу, начинала громко кулдыкать и пыталась сделать свое дело. В конце концов, осталась лишь голова на палке, но как ни странно, индюк продолжал проявлять большой интерес. В действительности, он предпочел голову на палке обезглавленному телу. 

Далее Шейн и Хейл попытались разобраться — насколько точно должна быть изображена голова, чтобы она не перестала возбуждать индюка. Выяснилось, что свежеотрубленные головы самок, насаженные на палки, работают лучше всего, но за неимением лучшего, индюк довольствовался даже простой головой, сделанной из пробковой древесины. Видимо, индюки придерживаются такой философии, что если ты не можешь жить с тем, кого любишь, то люби того, с кем живешь. 

Изучая половое поведение других домашних птиц, Шейн и Хейл провели подобные эксперименты на белых леггорнах (порода куриц). Для тех, кто заинтересовался этим вопросом, они опубликовали результаты своего исследования в статье, которая может похвастаться одним из самых вызывающих названий в мире науки: «Влияние морфологических вариаций чучела курицы на половое влечение петухов». 

http://trinixy.ru/2007/09/09/20_samy...v_istorii.html

----------

Bob (24.10.2009), Neroli (24.10.2009), Zom (24.10.2009), Илия (26.10.2009), Ната (24.10.2009)

----------


## Bob

> А жажда у конкретного индивидуума может быть выражена ярче к какому-то одному компоненту.


Ага, это мне напомнило известный афоризм Карла Крауса: _"Нет более несчастного существа, чем фетишист, который тоскует по женской туфельке, а вынужден иметь дело со всей женщиной"_.  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (25.10.2009), Zom (25.10.2009), Илия (26.10.2009), Ната (24.10.2009), Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Lara



----------

Илия (26.10.2009)

----------


## sidhi

1990 - президент СССР получает Нобелевскую премию.
1991 - СССР не стало.
2009 - президент США получает Нобелевскую премию.
Весь мир, затаив дыхание, ждёт Нового Года.

----------

Илия (26.10.2009), Юй Кан (25.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть средневековые китайские истории о громе, которым свойственна свирепая непреклонность. Если гром разразил человека, то едва ли хорошего. Наверняка негодяя. При жизни жертва могла пользоваться всеобщим уважением, но смерть от грома показывала, что доброй славы несчастный не заслуживает (полагали, что убивает гром, молния просто освещает место, куда она бьёт, чтобы было лучше видно). Как минимум, он при жизни подливал рыбий жир в растительное масло, а то и чего похуже делал.


http://mingqi.livejournal.com/

----------


## Lara

- Перед вами редкостный шедевр - "Портрет неизвестного". Это ранее неизвестная копия с картины неизвестного художника, сделанная неизвестно кем, неизвестно когда и как попавшая в наш музей.

----------

Zom (25.10.2009), Доржик (28.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Монастырские коты (при Шаолине):

----------

Вова Л. (25.10.2009), Илия (26.10.2009), Марица (27.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (27.10.2009)

----------


## Jani

Ну люблю я кисок, ну что поделаешь... :Kiss:

----------

Вова Л. (26.10.2009), Иван Ран (27.10.2009), Марица (27.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (27.10.2009), Юй Кан (26.10.2009)

----------


## DraviG

Как вариации практики развития sammā-vāyāma и sammā-samādhi =)

----------

Neroli (26.10.2009), Аминадав (27.10.2009), Бо (27.10.2009), Вова Л. (26.10.2009), Марица (27.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (27.10.2009)

----------


## Lara



----------

DraviG (27.10.2009), Pema Sonam (26.10.2009), Марица (27.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 


Вариация на тему (если может кто еще не видел):

----------

Good (27.10.2009), Pema Sonam (27.10.2009), Zom (27.10.2009), Вова Л. (27.10.2009), Кумо (27.10.2009), Ната (27.10.2009), Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Good

1.Гуру наставляет своего ученика:
- В дождливый день ты должен выйти в открытое поле, воздеть руки к небу
  и стоять. И тогда прозрение явится тебе.
Через какое-то время юноша приходит к учителю и говорит:
- Учитель, я сделал всё как вы велели. Я несколько часов стоял под
  проливным дождём с поднятыми руками, вода текла по моему лицу, по моей
  шее, по всему моему телу. Я весь промок и продрог. Короче, в конце я
  почувствовал себя полным идиотом.
- Ну что же, для первого занятия результат очень хороший.

2.Даже если все живут одинаково плохо, всё равно все живут не одинаково
хорошо, и это самое плохое.

3.- Ученые нашли новый способ зачатия.
- А чем старый-то не нравится?

4.Парень подходит к девушке:
- Здравствуйте, хотите я вам расскажу про андронный коллайдер?
- Может сначала познакомимся?
- Хорошо, меня зовут Андрон.

5.Немало добрых дел сегодня удалось совершить.
Перевёл двух старушек через дорогу. Хотя одну пришлось долго
уговаривать. Уступил место в метро беременной женщине перед тем, как
сошёл на своей остановке. Оставил на чай продавцу в газетном киоске.
Отдал пустую бутылку из-под пива импозантному бомжу. На службе открыл
дверь перед начальником и по-джентльменски пропустил его вперёд. Домой,
чтобы сэкономить деньги для семьи, пошёл пешком через весь город.
Добрался до дверей квартиры только на рассвете, уставший, как собака.
Жена орёт, аж посинела, а я молча, чтобы не дышать перегаром, тычу ей в
лицо этим списком добрых и хороших дел.

6.- Зятёк, ты не мог бы отвезти меня на почту?
- С радостью, мама! Куда вас отправить?

7.Только у нас! Порадуй своего кота! Легально! Аудиовалерьянка!

8.Вчера видел продуманную драку: дрались прямо у входа в травмпункт.

----------

Moskid (29.10.2009), Pema Sonam (27.10.2009), Zom (27.10.2009), Доржик (28.10.2009), Ната (27.10.2009), Сергей А (27.10.2009), Спокойный (28.10.2009), Юй Кан (27.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Гуру наставляет своего ученика:
> - В дождливый день ты должен выйти в открытое поле, воздеть руки к небу и стоять. И тогда прозрение явится тебе.
> Через какое-то время юноша приходит к учителю и говорит:
> - Учитель, я сделал всё как вы велели. Я несколько часов стоял под проливным дождём с поднятыми руками, вода текла по моему лицу, по моей шее, по всему моему телу. Я весь промок и продрог. Короче, в конце я почувствовал себя полным идиотом.
> - Ну что же, для первого занятия результат очень хороший.


Забавная адапатация исходной -- униконфессиональной по сути -- притчи:




> К одному рабби пришел человек и сказал: "Что мне следует делать, чтобы стать мудрым?"
> 
> Учитель ответил: "Выйди и постой там".
> 
> А на улице шел дождь. И человек удивился: "Ну как это может помочь мне? Может быть, кто знает?" Он вышел из дома и стал там, а дождь лил и лил. Человек полностью промок, вода проникла под одежду.
> 
> Через десять минут он вернулся и сказал: "Я постоял там, что теперь?"
> 
> Цадик ответил: "Что случилось? Когда ты там стоял, дано ли тебе было какое-нибудь открытие?"
> ...


"Хасидская мудрость", сост. В. В. Лавский, М.: Алетейа, 1999.

----------

Good (28.10.2009), Ната (28.10.2009), Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Моё кун-фу сильнее твоего!!!

----------

Jani (27.10.2009), Марица (28.10.2009), Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Jani



----------

Вова Л. (27.10.2009), Марица (28.10.2009), Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

...

----------

Yeshe (27.10.2009), Буль (28.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

> Вариация на тему (если может кто еще не видел):


...я не удивлюсь, когда на улице подойдешь к девушке спросить сколько время, а она ответит "выпей йаду - пицот минут". А люди на тротуаре скажут:"лол чуваг: убей сибя". И бабушка проходящая подумает: "слив защитан".

----------

Ната (28.10.2009), Сергей А (28.10.2009), Сергей Хос (27.10.2009)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Bob (30.10.2009), Викарий (06.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (29.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... сколько время...





> Традиционная форма вопроса-обращения о времени *который час*? На этот вопрос вы можете дать ответ: пятый час, шестой, пошел уже восьмой час. Но и ответ с указанием часов и минут тоже будет правильным.
> Вопрос *сколько времени?* по сравнению с _вопросом который час?_ новый. В «Толковом словаре русского языка: В 4 т.» под редакцией Дмитрия Николаевича Ушакова (М., 1935-1939) вопрос этот снабжен пометой «разговорное», но сегодня вопросы _сколько времени?_ и _который час?_ – равноправные варианты.


http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/trudnosti/36_68

В свете этого:




> -- Дайте, пожалуйста, пять шаурм... шаурмовей... шаурмов... А хотя, после кофе среднего рода уже всё без разницы! Давайте пять шаурмей.

----------

Ната (28.10.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy



----------

Марица (30.10.2009), Ната (28.10.2009), Сергей А (28.10.2009)

----------


## Бо



----------

Вова Л. (28.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (29.10.2009), Ната (28.10.2009), Сергей А (28.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

по-разному народ развлекается...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhQ4d...layer_embedded

----------


## Lara

Идет священник по дороге, видит - мужик траву косит, а на косе у него колокольчик привязан.
- Зачем, мужик, ты колокольчик на косу повесил?
- А затем, чтобы от звона в траве всякие птички-мышки разбегались, и я никого косой не повредил.
- Эвон ты как о тварях земных печёшься, давай я тебе за это грехи отпущу. Есть в чем покаяться?
- Да, батюшка, есть. Я с хозяйской дочкой грешу на сеновале.
- Ну что ж, отпускаю этот грех. Есть еще что?
- Да, батюшка, еще с хозяйкой грешу.
- Нехорошо, конечно, но раз обещал, отпускаю и этот грех.
- А когда хозяйка с дочкой в город на базар уезжают, я с хозяином грешу...
- Мужик, да тебе колокольчик не на косу вешать надо...

----------

Zom (29.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Бо (28.10.2009), Доржик (07.11.2009), Ната (28.10.2009)

----------


## Бо



----------

Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

По-моему, оч. выразительно:

----------

Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009)

----------


## Jani

Полковник — своему заместителю: 
“Завтра в 10.00 произойдет солнечное затмение, что случается не каждый день. 
Весь личный состав построить рядом с казармой, чтобы каждый мог наблюдать этот природный феномен. Если погода будет плохая и затмение наблюдать не будет возможности, соберите весь личный состав в спортзале". 
Заместитель — капитану: 
“Завтра в 10.00 будет солнечное затмение. Если пойдет дождь, то его 
можно будет увидеть снаружи казармы, а затмение будет происходить в спортзале. Это случается не каждый день". 
Капитан — лейтенанту: 
“По приказу полковника завтра в спортзале будет произведено солнечное затмение. 
Если пойдет дождь, то полковник отдаст специальный приказ, что случается не каждый день". 
Лейтенант — сержанту: 
“Завтра полк проводит солнечное затмение в спортзале, что будет каждый раз, когда идет дождь!" 
Сержант — солдатам: 
“Завтра все увольнения отменяются из-за затмения полковника от солнца. Если дождь пойдет в спортзале, что случается не каждый день, всем построиться рядом с казармой".

Заходит прапор в туалет и громко командует:
- По порядку кабинок рассчитайсь!
Из кабинок раздается:
- Первый! Второй! Третий! Четвертый!
Прапор:
- Значит, так. Первые трое до блеска моют свои кабинки, а четвертый делает так, чтобы сияли остальные двадцать.
Голос из четвертой кабинки:
- Так точно, товарищ прапорщик! Задача ясна. Выполняйте, раз не узнали командира части.

Старшина стоит у зеркала и расчесывается.
- Что-то волосы у меня выпадать стали.
- Ничего удивительного. По весне вся тварь линяет, - говорит ему солдат.

Урок в военной академии:
прапор говорит:
-угол поднятия башни Танка равен 30 градусов.
вопрос из аудитории:
-Извините,а 30 градусов это по ЦЕЛЬСИЮ или по 
ФАРЕНГЕЙТУ?
прапор почесав лоб отвечает:
-конечно же по ЦЕЛЬСИЮ...
в аудитории дружный хохот, прапор, покраснев 
говорит:
- Ну, уж и пошутить нельзя, конечно же по 
ФАРЕНГЕЙТУ...

Разговаривют два генерала, наш (Р) и американский (А).
(Р) - Российский солдат имеет трехразовое питание, и в результате получает 2.000 Ккал в день.
(А) - А наш солдат получает 4.000 Ккал в день!
(Р) - Врешь, НАТОвская морда, не может солдат съесть два мешка брюквы!!!!!!!!!

Курсант! Вы одним ухом слушаете меня, а другим смотрите в окно.

----------

Бо (02.11.2009), Илия (02.11.2009), Шаман (31.10.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Видно ли изображение?

----------

Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Доржик (07.11.2009), Илия (02.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (31.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

За кулисами после благотворительного концерта к пожилому и явно не процветающему скрипачу, уже протершему свою старенькую скрипку и теперь укладывающему её в футляр, подходит в сопровождении нескольких охранников «новый русский»:

— Батя, ты чё, в натуре, всю жизнь так?

Скрипач, недоприкрыв футляр, ошарашенно смотрит на малиновый пиджак и шахматный галстук с пальмой...

— Ладно, батя. Мечта у тебя есть?

— Как, простите? — все еще не понимает скрипач.

— Ну, о чем ты всю жизнь мечтал...

— Ах! — понимает артист.

Он медленно, с достоинством запирает потертый футляр и, откинув волосы и выдержав паузу, ответствует:

— Гармония. Всю жизнь я мечтал о гармонии! Ради этого...

— Стоп, — перебивает его «новый». — Понял.

Он резко поворачивается к одному из своих охранников и командует:

— Слышь, давай веником — на ближайший рынок и купи бате гармонь. Усёк?.. Батя, — он вновь поворачивается к скрипачу, — нет проблем. Тебя потом домой подвезти?

----------

Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Доржик (07.11.2009), Илия (02.11.2009)

----------


## sidhi

В одном небольшом американском городке некий бизнесмен решил открыть кабак. Беда в том, что он находился на одной улице с церковью. Естественно, церковное руководство это не устраивало, и на каждой проповеди оно призывало горожан выступать против, и молиться, чтобы Бог покарал нерадивого бизнесмена. За день до объявленного открытия кабака была сильная гроза, молния ударила в кабак, и он сгорел дотла. Церковники обрадовались, но ненадолго - хозяин кабака подал на них в суд с требованием компенсации ущерба. Те, естественно, все отрицали. Выслушав обе стороны, судья заметил:
"Я пока еще не знаю, какой вердикт вынести, но из материалов дела следует, что Владелец кабака верит в силу молитвы, а все церковное руководство - почему-то нет..."

----------

Ho Shim (31.10.2009), Neroli (31.10.2009), Pema Sonam (01.11.2009), Александр С (02.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Буль (01.11.2009), Илия (02.11.2009), Сергей А (01.11.2009), Чиффа (31.10.2009)

----------


## Судхана

Когда-нибудь создатели Википедии соберут всю информацию о человечестве и улетят обратно.


Объявление.В связи с геополитическими изменениями домен pos.su переименован в pos.ru


Первый парень на домене.


Программист за компьютером сидит.Ему жена приносит кофе.Тот,на неё не глядя,молча берёт чашку, отхлёбывает,потом морщится и говорит:
- Я же не люблю без сахара!
- Я знаю,милый,но мне так хотелось услышать твой голос!


А rar'чик просто открывался!


Бабушка,ну сколько раз тебе повторять! Не НАХЕР я,а ХАКЕР !

----------

Neroli (31.10.2009), Zom (31.10.2009), Илия (02.11.2009), Поляков (31.10.2009), Сергей А (01.11.2009), Спокойный (31.10.2009), Шаман (31.10.2009), Юндрун Топден (31.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

(в библиотеке)
- Здравствуйте! У вас есть книги по суициду.
- Да, но на руки не выдаем - только в читальном зале.
- ???
- Не возвращают...

----------

Pema Sonam (01.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Илия (02.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Про девочку Анфису.

Кликаем на зеленую стрелочку справа.

http://anfisa.barba.ru/

----------


## Егор С.



----------

Schwejk (08.11.2009), Иван Петров (18.03.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://www.russiancomics.narod.ru/Co.../page/001.html
Мистический евразийский комикс Игоря Баранько "Орда". Трэш-буддизм, жесть, угар и сущий адЪ!



> В 2040-м году Ивану Апельсинову, бывшему писателю научной фантастики и теперешнему российскому диктатору, было необычное видение: он должен был пробудить дух Чингиз Хана и его Золотой Орды, чтобы создать империю, которая простиралась бы от Тихого до Атлантического океана. Но для этого оперативники его спецслужб должны отыскать тело последней реинкарнации Чингиз Хана. Их путь пересечётся с мистическим поиском последнего чеченца, выжившего после ядерного удара. Ему нечего терять, и он ничего не боится, даже если ему пытаются помешать российская армия и спецслужбы.

----------

Metalpac (02.11.2009), Александр С (02.11.2009), Илия (02.11.2009), Ната (02.11.2009), Поляков (02.11.2009), Сергей А (02.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Маленький Нострадамус спрашивает у матери: "Мама, а что у нас сегодня будет на обед?"
Мать: "А то ты, гадёныш, не знаешь?! Всё-то над матерью издеваешься..."

----------

Судхана (02.11.2009)

----------


## Судхана

Странного иракца,бредущего по пустыне в белой форме незнакомого образца,они заметили сразу.Весь взвод,укрывшись за "Хаммерами",долго рассматривал его в бинокли,пытаясь обнаружить оружие,но тщетно.Похоже сошедший с ума от ужаса,он брёл,сам не зная куда.Разведчики быстро догнали одинокого иракца и окружили,разглядывая стармодную  выцветшую форму и совершенно нелепую на их американский взгляд фуражку...
Позднее единственный разведчик,выбравшийся живым из этой ужасной бойни,рассказал,что иракский небритый смертник,перебивший чайником и штыком винтовки весь авангард американской дивизии,повторял перед боем странную боевую мантру:
-Zdravstvujte,lubjeznaya moja Katerina Matveevna...

----------

AlekseyE (02.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.11.2009), Юй Кан (02.11.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Идут два укуренных нарика по лесу, и тут один увидел  ежика. Он берет его, осматривает со всех сторон, и говорит:
- О-о!  Это девочка !
Второй:
- Идиот, какая  девочка,  это  же  ежик !

----------

Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Спокойный (02.11.2009)

----------


## sidhi

Едет девушка на заднем сиденье бентли, и говорит водителю:
-Сережа, вот тут останови!
Сережа:
-Марина Александровна, Константин Львович, сказал до дома довезти...
Девушка:
- Как мне надоели все эти фуршеты, цветы, знаменитые люди, подарки...
Сережа:
-Марина Александровна, вы так говорите, как будто вы актриса, а не проститутка...

----------

Sforza (02.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Вова Л. (02.11.2009), Поляков (02.11.2009), Сергей А (02.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

А вот мне нравится история про уезжающего на ПМЖ в Америку тибетца, который на погранконтроле должен заполнить анкету. В графе "sex" он пишет: "sometimes". Да нет, поясняют ему: male or female? -- "Female, only female!!!" 

В духе анекдотов БФ....

----------

Schwejk (08.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (03.11.2009), Сергей А (03.11.2009), Судхана (03.11.2009), Юй Кан (02.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

Gelios: \> FORMAT T: < ENTER >

том T: (метка: ЗЕМЛЯ) содержит 5.357 гигаЧеловек. Продолжить? [Y/N]

y < ENTER >

перед началом форматирования рекомендуется выполнить BACKUP важных данных (см. HELP, раздел "исповедь") Всё равно продолжить? [Y/N]

y < ENTER >

Для операции FORMAT (всемирный потоп) необходим эксклюзивный доступ к системе. Произвести RESET (второе пришествие)? [Y/N]

y < ENTER >

Недостаточно прав. Данная операция разрешена только для учетной записи GOD. Членам группы TerraUsers доступ закрыт. АМИНЬ.

Gelios: \>

----------

Михаил Макушев (03.11.2009)

----------


## Буль

Эх, не знаком автор с распределением прав в *nix...

----------


## Lara

Заходит мужик в зоомагазин. В аквариуме увидел очень необычную красивую рыбку:
- Сколько стоит эта рыбка?
- Она не продаётся!
- Почему?
- Мы её поймать не можем!

"Че за фигня?" - подумал Менделеев, проснувшись... но все равно записал.

----------


## Yeshe

Одной даме Раневская сказала, что та по-прежнему молода и прекрасно выглядит.
- Я не могу ответить вам таким же комплиментом, - дерзко ответила та.
- А вы бы, как и я, соврали! - посоветовала Фаина Георгиевна.

----------

Pema Sonam (04.11.2009), Бо (10.11.2009), Вова Л. (04.11.2009), Сергей А (04.11.2009)

----------


## Буль

Хамство в ранге остроумия... за это Вольтер был бит палкою...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Одной даме Раневская сказала, что та по-прежнему молода и прекрасно выглядит.
> - Я не могу ответить вам таким же комплиментом, - дерзко ответила та.
> - А вы бы, как и я, соврали! - посоветовала Фаина Георгиевна.


Улыбнуло, хотя нет уверенности в том, что это говорила Раневская. Ей столько всего приписывают... Слышал по телеку от людей, которые ее знали, что во всех этих сборниках афоризмов Раневской очень много придуманного, особенно ей любят приписывать пошлости.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хамство в ранге остроумия... за это Вольтер был бит палкою...


Так -- если не вникая. А по сути -- всего-лишь "зеркалка": дерзость/беспардонность в ответ на такую же, по принципу "как ты -- так и тебе".
По аналогии можно вспомнить ситуацию с берцами, имевшую место у человека, ехавшего с аэродрома...

----------


## Гелег

Улыбнуло

----------

Makc (06.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (05.11.2009), Вова Л. (05.11.2009), Ната (05.11.2009), Сергей А (05.11.2009), Юй Кан (05.11.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Сравнительный анализ

----------

Makc (06.11.2009), Raudex (06.11.2009), Анри (06.11.2009), Вова Л. (05.11.2009), Кузьмич (06.11.2009), Ната (05.11.2009), Сергей А (05.11.2009), Шавырин (06.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

*Культ карго*
Культ карго или карго-культ (англ. cargo cult — поклонение грузу), также рели́гия самолётопоклонников или культ Даро́в небе́сных — термин, которым называют группу религиозных движений в Меланезии. В культах карго верят, что западные товары (карго, англ. груз) созданы духами предков и предназначены для меланезийского народа. Считается, что белые люди нечестным путём получили контроль над этими предметами. В культах карго проводятся ритуалы, похожие на действия белых людей, чтобы этих предметов стало больше.

Вот так вот.
А кому-то здесь еще не нравится, что некоторые люди верят в Бога.

----------

Alexeiy (08.11.2009), Zom (08.11.2009), Вова Л. (08.11.2009), Чиффа (08.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

Прискорбная несправедливость. В год от падающих кокосов погибает в 15 раз больше людей, чем из-за нападения акул. Но про кокосы не снято ни одного фильма ужасов.

----------

Zom (08.11.2009), Вова Л. (08.11.2009), Кузьмич (08.11.2009), Сергей А (08.11.2009), Чиффа (08.11.2009)

----------


## Jani



----------

Вова Л. (08.11.2009), Марица (13.11.2009), Сергей А (08.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

Журнал "Юный техник" №1 1957 год. Дневник учащегося XXI века.



отсюда: http://blog.nazarovsky.ru/

----------

Марица (13.11.2009), Поляков (08.11.2009), Сергей А (08.11.2009), Юй Кан (08.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

...
В 1913 году в годовом Отчете в Священный Синод еспископ Саратовский Лонгин жаловался на дремучее невежество своих прихожан. Он пишет: «С Акулиной, примерной истовой богомолкой и примерной прихожанкой, подходим к иконе распятия Христа. Я спрашиваю:
 - Акулина, ты знаешь, кто это изображен на иконе?
- А как же, Ваше преосвященство. Знаю. Это Господь наш Иисус Христос.
- А скажи мне, Акулина, за что его распяли?
Акулина с недоумением посмотрела на меня и после некоторого раздумья уверенно отвечает:
 - Знать было за что, Ваше преосвященство.
...

----------

Bob (09.11.2009), Анри (09.11.2009), Буль (09.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (10.11.2009), Сергей А (09.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

На рабочем столе митрополита разом замироточили две иконки: "Сетевое окружение" и "Мои документы"...

----------

Bob (09.11.2009), Fat (09.11.2009), Jani (09.11.2009), Schwejk (10.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (11.11.2009), Вова Л. (09.11.2009), Дмитрий Певко (09.11.2009), Сергей А (09.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Древнегреческий Ахиллес -- прототип нашего Кощея Бессмертного. Чтобы он стал неуязвимым, в детстве мать окунала его в священную реку, держа за пятку. А у Кощея, мать, видать, построже была!

----------

Schwejk (10.11.2009), Вова Л. (09.11.2009), Ната (09.11.2009), Сергей А (09.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

Новый Президент США успел сделать для дела мира колоссально много. Список стран, куда пока не ввела войска Америка, можно перечислять часами!

----------

Юй Кан (09.11.2009)

----------


## Ната

Тест ЦРУ

----------


## Юй Кан

Анек -- ещё перестроечный. Кто знает -- может не читать! : )
Выходит на Красную площадь роскошно прикинутый "новый русский" (НР) с козлом на поводке. К нему тотчас подходит милиционер (М).

М.: -- На Красную площадь с козлами -- нельзя.
НР.: -- Чо эт нельзя? Вона -- голуби, и ничо...
М.: -- Голубь -- птица мира!
НР.: -- Век свободы не видать, начальник: мой козлик тож нифига войны не хочет!

----------

Аня Приходящая (11.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если хотите, чтобы у вас всё было хорошо, не злоупотребляйте на ночь медитацией, а просто положите под подушку шоколадку, освобождённую от обёрток. И уже наутро у вас всё будет в шоколаде!

----------

Ната (10.11.2009)

----------


## Бо



----------

Bob (10.11.2009), Zom (10.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (11.11.2009), Ната (10.11.2009), Сергей А (10.11.2009), Юй Кан (10.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

Запись в дневнике: "Ваш сын неадекватно ведет себя на уроках. Примите меры!"
Oтвет отца: "Всю жизнь мечтал о сыне, но из школы каждый день возвращается дочь. Научитесь адекватно воспринимать мир."

----------

Илия (12.11.2009), Ната (10.11.2009), Поляков (10.11.2009), Юй Кан (10.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Анекдот, некогда рассказанный тогдашним премьером Примаковым Биллу Клинтону:

Берут в зоопарке интервью у курицы-рекордистки.
-- Каково ваше высшее достижение?
-- Яйцо весом пять килограммов, снесённое мною неделю назад!
-- Каковы ваши творческие планы?
-- Снести яйцо весом семь килограммов!!!
Переходят к петуху.
-- Каково ваше высшее достижение?
-- Конечно же, яйцо весом пять кг, снесённое моей супругою неделю назад...
-- Каковы ваши планы на будущее?
-- Так это... В общем, сначала -- набить морду страусу!

----------

Аня Приходящая (11.11.2009), Илия (12.11.2009), Сергей А (11.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Любителям поболтать в-пустую - http://chatvdvoem.ru/

----------

Евгения Горенко (11.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.11.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Сидит девочка-даун в песочнице, подходит к ней маньяк и спрашивает: 
- Девочка, а девочка, а как тебя зовут? 
Девочка молчит. Маньяк еще раз спрашивает: 
- Девочка я тебя по хорошему спрашиваю. Как тебя зовут? 
Опять молчание. Маньяк срывается: 
- Девочка, если ты не скажешь как тебя зовут, я тебе глаза выколю! 
Девочка молчит, маньяк выхватывает нож и двумя точными ударами выкалывает девочке оба глаза. Девочка молча встает, разворачивается и уходит. Маньяк обалдел, и кричит девочке: 
- Девочка, ты куда! 
- А мама сказала, как стемнеет - так домой!

----------


## ullu

Может повтор, извн если что )

----------

Pema Sonam (12.11.2009), Александр С (12.11.2009), Евгения Горенко (12.11.2009), Марица (13.11.2009)

----------


## sidhi

Заходит старшина в казарму.
- Солдат, почему сапоги не чищенные?
- Вас это не касается.
- Что-о-о?!
  Бьет солдата по физиономии.
- Почему сапоги не чищенные?!!
- Гуталина нет.
- А меня это не касается!
- Я же Вам так сразу и сказал!

----------

Bob (11.11.2009), Neroli (11.11.2009), Pema Sonam (11.11.2009), Илия (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Изучающим правописание на русском.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Топпер, это не ко мне. Я лично уверен, что Yeshe человек взрослый и не ошиблась в выборе слова. 

еще анекдот в том же ключе:
Попадает мужик на небо после смерти. то-сё. Порог, св. Пётр - мужик и спрашивает - да, я понимаю, сейчас меня определят, в рай там или куда, но я спросить хочу. Можно спросить? Отчего нет, говорят. Спрашивай. Он и спрашивает: вот - смысл жизни. В чем был смысл моей жизни? Св. Пётр заколебался так и говорит - ты точно знать хочешь? Может, не надо? Хочу, говорит мужик. Что ж, говорит Петр, - 79 год помнишь? Мужик, ошарашенно: Ну... Поездку свою в Кисловодск помнишь? Мужик: немного... Ты утром 18 августа в ресторан пошел ещё, там при доме отдыха... Мужик, совершенно уже в обалдении: Ну? Пётр: там через стол от тебя сидела женщина, попросила тебя передать соль. Мужик: Ну? Петр: Вот, это он и был.

----------

Fat (13.11.2009), Pema Sonam (12.11.2009), Александр С (12.11.2009), Буль (12.11.2009), Вова Л. (12.11.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.11.2009), Илия (12.11.2009), Марица (13.11.2009), Маша_ла (19.11.2009), Поляков (12.11.2009), Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

- А мы продолжаем наш "Огонёк" и подходим к столику с молодым комбайнёром Талгатом Такойтовичем. Скажите, как вам удалось намолотить 100 тысяч тонн зерна на картофельном поле?

----------

Евгения Горенко (12.11.2009), Марица (13.11.2009), Шаман (12.11.2009), Юй Кан (12.11.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Позабавила новость о конференции в Ватикане:



> Существование внеземных цивилизаций ставит перед теологией ряд сложнейших вопросов, с которой этой дисциплине еще ни разу не приходилось сталкиваться за всю историю своего существования. Например, совершенно неясно, применима ли к инопланетянам (если они существуют) догма об искуплении первородного греха, суть которой заключается в том, что жизнь есть постоянное искупление не только совершенных по ходу ошибок, но и доставшегося от Адама первородного греха. Если эта догма неприменима, то представители иных цивилизаций не нуждаются в искуплении.
> 
> О своем интересе в инопланетных цивилизациях Ватикан заявлял еще в прошлом году. Тогда главный астроном Ватикана Хосе Габриэль Фунес заявил, что существование инопланетян не противоречит христианской вере .


http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/11/11/vatican/

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009), Юй Кан (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Стиляги по-африкански - http://www.webpark.ru/comment/56589

----------


## Shunja

Труд сделал из обезьяны человека. Муравей тоже много трудился, но... неисповедимы пути кармы. :Smilie:

----------

Вова Л. (12.11.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Или вот ещё:

Возле церкви стоит брат и плачет. К нему подходит сзади Господь и спрашивает:
- Что случилось?
- Они меня туда не пускают...
- Ну, не плачь, Меня они туда уже много лет не пускают... :Cry:

----------


## Сергей А

Чулочки :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyClYuq3_9Q
Как он это называет? Гроулинг?

----------


## Won Soeng

Тарелка на столе — СТОИТ, а на полу — ЛЕЖИТ.
А ботинок — наоборот.
Почему?

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Мини-кроссвод "Искусство"(!)

----------

Вова Л. (12.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

Парк эротики в Южной Корее

http://obozrevatel.com/news/2007/2/2...=6&i=20&play=1

----------

Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## Good

В любой организации всегда найдется человек, знающий, что на самом деле происходит. Его-то и надо уволить. 

Генерал с проверкой в части, заходит в солдатскую столовую: 
- Ну, что, товарищи бойцы, еды-то хватает? 
- Хватает, товарищ генерал, даже остается! 
Генерал (хмурясь): 
- Остается, говорите? И что ж с ней делаете? 
- Доедаем, товарищ генерал! Даже не хватает!!! 

Ползут в гору трое: новичок, разрядник и инструктор. Проходит уже часиков 6... 
Новичок про себя думает: "Ну, когда же мы уже до вершины дойдём, ну когда же мы уже до вершины дойдём?" 
Разрядник уставший думает: "Ну, когда же уже этот новичок привала попросит?" 
Инструктор, вытирая пот со лба, говорит про себя: "Вот, гады. Что же за лосей мне дали..." 

С бодуна мужик заходит в сарай, бьется о косяк, наступает на грабли, отскакивает, поскальзывается на коровьей какашке, падает в свиное корыто.... 
В это время лопата со стены срывается и бьет его по горбу. Выползая из сарая, мужик шепчет... 
- Не-е-ет.. это, блин, не сарай, а Форд Баярд какой-то!

Встречаются как-то два новых русских. Один другого спрашивает:
- Слушай а че такое это, Чистоплотность-то? 
- Хе, так это ж Чисто масса на Чисто объем!

- Милый, я тут клавиатуру протирала... Теперь справа почему-то горят все три лампочки, что это может значить?
- Это значит, что клавиатура уже чистая.

- Как ты можешь драться, если носишь очки?
- А, я сначала внимательно смотрю, а потом мочу по памяти.

Пообещал дедушка Мойша купить внуку шоколадку. Приходит домой.
Внук:
- Деда, ты купил шоколадку?
Мойша:
- Нет, внучек, сегодня некогда было.
На другой день приходит.
- Деда, ты купил шоколадку?
- Нет, внучек, магазин был закрыт.
На следующий день приходит.
- Деда, ты купил шоколадку?
- Не было шоколада. Только чупа-чупсы.
- Так хотя бы чупа-чупс купил бы.
- Запомни, внучек, пока дедушка Мойша жив, ты будешь кушать только шоколад.

----------

Aleksey L. (13.11.2009), Jani (13.11.2009), Neroli (13.11.2009), Pema Sonam (13.11.2009), Zom (13.11.2009), Вова Л. (13.11.2009), Маша_ла (19.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (16.11.2009), Поляков (13.11.2009), Сергей А (13.11.2009), Спокойный (13.11.2009), Судхана (14.11.2009), Шавырин (14.11.2009), Юй Кан (13.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Я окончательно понял, что я неудачник, когда чёрная кошка уступила мне дорогу...

----------

Pema Sonam (13.11.2009), куру хунг (14.11.2009), Марица (15.11.2009), Сергей А (13.11.2009), Спокойный (13.11.2009), Чиффа (13.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Самолеты АвтоВАЗа - почему бы и нет. Так считает первый заместитель председателя правительства России Игорь Шувалов. Посетив Тольятти, Шувалов заметил, что потенциала АвтоВАЗа хватит даже для авиастроения.


http://www.molgvardia.ru/in_nova/2009/11/11/11283

----------


## Zom

Бородато, но всё-таки -))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSnjwmLww68

----------

Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

- Вы хотите любоваться загадочной улыбкой Моны Лизы, не посещая Лувр? Спросите у жены, куда она дела вашу зарплату...

Новость:
В результате проведения Дрязгинской милицией операции "Частые сети"на одной из квартир задержан гражданин Отморозков, у которого изъята скрипка Страдивари. Гражданин Отморозков признался, что изъятые у него пистолет, героин и квартира, в которой он и был задержан, тоже принадлежат Страдивари, а он здесь абсолютно ни при чем.

Умер старый еврей. Его родственик Аврам звонит его племянику Изе:
- Изя, приезжай, твой дядя умер.
- Извини, Аврам, я не могу приехать на похороны...
- Ты подари ему что-нибудь - а счёт направь мне.
- Хорошо.
Похороны прошли нормально. Через неделю Изе приходит счёт на 200$.Ещё через неделю - снова счёт на 200$. Ещё через неделю - опять счёт на 200$...
Изе это надоело, он звонит Авраму:
- Авраам - что ты подарил дяде? Мне каждую неделю приходит счёт на 200$.
- Я взял ему смокинг напрокат...

После долгих исследований российские ученые открыли, что самым страшным оружием является халява-перед ней не устоял еще никто.

У женщины-бухгалтера помимо месячных есть еще квартальные и годовые.

----------

Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Егор С.

Преревернутый логотип УАЗ превращается в :

----------

Aion (16.11.2009), DraviG (18.11.2009), Амритавиграха (21.11.2009), Бо (14.11.2009), Буль (14.11.2009), Вова Л. (14.11.2009), Дмитрий Певко (14.11.2009), Марица (15.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (14.11.2009), Поляков (14.11.2009), Сергей А (14.11.2009), Сергей Хос (14.11.2009), Судхана (14.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1k8h...layer_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esMWX...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg4DN...eature=related

Интернет-просветленный. Много будийских штучек.

----------


## Юй Кан

Из хроники происшествий.
Школьник нашёл миллион долларов и сдал находку в милицию. Его рыдающая мать утверждает, что гордится сыном.

----------

Aleksey L. (15.11.2009), Bob (15.11.2009), Good (16.11.2009), Sforza (15.11.2009), Сергей А (15.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

В кабинет министров Израиля
от Беленького Марьяна

Предложение

Уважаемые господа!

Содержание в тюрьме одного арабского террориста обходится в 100 тыс. долл. в год. Если от свиного гриппа в сионистских застенках погибнет тысяча палестинских патриотов, это даст государству прибыль в размере 10 млн. долл. А ведь ничего особенного делать не нужно - просто арестовать террористов, больних свиным гриппом и поместить в общую камеру. И никто потом ничего не докажет. 

Прошу перечислить мне за это предложение 10% от суммы годовой экономии, т. е. 1 млн. шек. 

Оплату прошу произвести до 1.12, бо мне за квартиру платить.

----------

Александр С (16.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Из хроники происшествий.


 В Центральном Доме ученых подрались философы

----------

Вова Л. (16.11.2009), Чиффа (16.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 06.11.2009 11:27
> 
> *Коллайдер остановили из-за куска хлеба*
> 
> Большой Адронный Коллайдер (БАК) остановился во вторник вечером из-за куска хлеба. Коллайдер был запущен после почти годичного простоя, но только он заработал, ученые заметили, что его температура начала повышаться и подошла к опасной отметке. Остановив коллайдер, техники обнаружили, что охлаждающую систему парализовал кусок засохшей французской булки. Представительница CERN подтвердила, что причина остановки в сухаре. Но до сих пор неясно, как хлеб смог попасть в БАК, который окружен системами безопасности. «Никто не знает, как сухарь оказался там», - цитирует слова сотрудницы CERN издание Times.


"Газета.Ру"

----------

Сергей А (19.11.2009), Чиффа (18.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

Желтая преска -)

Вот где нормальные новости по коллайдеру наа смотреть:
http://elementy.ru/LHC/news?theme=2653111

Да и шутят научные сотрудники всё-таки более серьёзно:
http://elementy.ru/LHC/news?theme=2653111&newsid=431042

----------


## Jani

В армии: 
Прапор: "Кто поедет на картошку?" 
Два бойца делают шаг вперёд. 
прапор: "Молодцы орлы, остальные пойдут пешком!"

Майор держит речь перед курсантами:
- Товарищи курсанты, вы почему осенью без головного убора ходите?
Нужно надевать фуражки, а не то заболеете менингитом. Это такая
страшная болезнь: всего два исхода - или помер, или дурак. Так вот
мы с братом болели... Брат помер!

Грузины пишут письмо сыну в армию: "Дарагой Гоги! Скора кончается твая служба. Напиши, сынок, что ти хочишь, как тибя встретить. Можит тибэ новый дом пастроить, или невесту подыскать, или машину купить?" Сын им письмом отвечает: "Ридные мои татко и мамко! Ничого мэни ни надо: ни тачки, ни хатки, ни жинки. Купити тильки порося, назовите его "прапор Петрэнко", прииду - зарижу с...у".

- А правда, что армия делает глупым, безразличным, несамостоятельным и агрессивным?
- Не знаю, да и знать не хочу. Пойду прапорщика спрошу... Или тебе по шее дам!

----------

Pema Sonam (19.11.2009), Дмитрий Певко (19.11.2009), Иван Ран (19.11.2009)

----------


## Jani

Участница ритрита жалуется учителю: 
- Вы знаете, когда я медитирую, у меня такие боли, что я думаю, а не попала ли я в фашистский концентрационный лагерь. 
Учитель отвечает: 
- Нет, это лагерь буддийской концентрации.

Буддист плачет у гроба своей жены. "Послушай, ну ты же веришь, что встретишь её в следующей жизни?" - успокаивают его друзья. "Да", - отвечает буддист, - "поэтому я и плачу".

Ничто так не устраняет привязанность, как жизнь с родителями супруги.

----------

Pema Sonam (19.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (19.11.2009), Сергей А (20.11.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Буддист плачет у гроба своей жены. "Послушай, ну ты же веришь, что встретишь её в следующей жизни?" - успокаивают его друзья. "Да", - отвечает буддист, - "поэтому я и плачу".


Кстати, несколько лет назад в интернете прошла новость. Женщина из Египта на каком-то 50-м году семейной жизни развелась. Свое решение она мотивировала как раз *нежеланием*  быть вместе со своим доставшим мужем и после смерти.

----------

Чиффа (19.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Стучатся три блондинки во врата рая.

Вышедший к ним Святой Петр объясняет, что, дескать, чтобы в рай попасть, нужно ответить на какой-нибудь простенький вопрос из Катехизиса. Например -- что такое Пасха?

Первая блондинка:

-- Это что, осенью, что ли, когда все красят яйца, жарят индейку и обжираются потом целый день, да?!

-- Плохо, плохо -- иди мимо, --  отвечает Святой Петр.

Вторая блондинка, чуть подумав, предлагает:

-- А я знаю, а я знаю! Это зимой, когда ёлки ставят и подарки друг другу дарят!!!

-- Поди вон, -- отвечает Святой Петр, и предлагает третьей:
-- Давай теперь ты.

-- Пасха, -- говорит третья блондинка, -- это когда Иисус и его ученики праздновали еврейскую Пейсах, и Иисус превратил вино в кровь, а Иуда его предал, и когда они спали в саду, пришли римляне и его арестовали, а потом его били и распяли на кресте, а потом его с креста сняли и положили в пещеру, а вход в пещеру завалили камнем, а потом он воскрес!

-- Вот это да!!! -- выдыхает изумлённый Петр.

Блондинка же вдохновенно продолжает:

-- ... и теперь раз в год этот камень отодвигают, и, если он вылезет и увидит свою тень, зима продолжается еще шесть недель.

----------

Jani (19.11.2009), Neroli (19.11.2009), Доржик (19.11.2009), лесник (19.11.2009), Чиффа (19.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дочка -- маме:
-- Мамочка, мамочка, я в туалет хочу!
Мама, задумчиво и мечтательно:
-- А я -- в Париж...

----------

Вова Л. (19.11.2009), Сергей А (20.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

А что касается денег/оплаты за, вроде бы, общеизвестное...

Разладилась в IT-фирме канализация... Амбре пошло и т.д.  Вызвали сантехника. Пришёл дядька, походил, поцокал ногтем по трубам, потом грюкнул кувалдой в одном месте -- и всё зажурчало правильно.
Спрашивают:
-- Сколько мы должны за работу?
-- Тыщу баксов.
-- Тыщу? За что?! Ты, блин, пять минут походил, потом разок грюкнул -- и тыщу баксов?
-- За то, что грюкнул -- один бакс. А остальные -- за то, что знал, куда и как грюкнуть.

----------


## Топпер

Дед Мороз во внерабоее время  :Smilie: 



Вот здесь непонятно, что он делает. Избавляется от подарков, или наоборот загружается подарками?

----------

Bob (21.11.2009), Pema Sonam (20.11.2009), Доржик (22.11.2009), Юй Кан (20.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

На тренировке


На отдыхе

----------

Bob (21.11.2009), Pema Sonam (20.11.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Сортир при автостанции еще надо поискать, ибо скрыт он от людских глаз метрах в ста от нее в двухметровых зарослях бурьяна.
> ...
> Мне это чем-то напоминает нравы некоторых буддистских стран. Сужу по одной из них - по Монголии, где довелось служить в «ограниченном контингенте». Там, не знаю как сейчас, с этим делом было просто: где захотел, там и присел, или к столбику подошел. Причем опять же, как в Большесолдатском, без комплексов и предрассудков: одинаково равноправно - мужчины и женщины, молодые и старые.
> Но, господа-товарищи, это же буддизм, а мы-то ведь православные! Не обидно ли нам скакать по кирпичам, да в эти зловонные будки забираться, рискуя жуткую смерть принять?
> ...


http://pravda.kursknet.ru/news.php?article=8612

----------

Чиффа (20.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Fat (23.11.2009), Ozma (03.03.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.11.2009)

----------


## Егор С.

:Big Grin: 
я тут случаем подумал, а не буддийская ли статуя изображена? (судя по макушке)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Свадьба в стиле Star Wars:
http://monk.com.ua/article.php/Zvezd...-Lvove-43-foto

----------

Pema Sonam (21.11.2009), Zom (21.11.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Как будут молиться через 100 лет:
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3709/..._2a4ce461_orig
(автор - bianor)

----------

Буль (21.11.2009), Сергей А (21.11.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Российские футболисты не сдаются. Они вновь,как и перед предыдущим первенством мира,принялись собирать крышечки,чтобы во что бы то ни стало попасть-таки на чемпионат.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Pema Sonam (21.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

Заяц и Медвежонок обсуждают наше кризисное время.
- Ну, Заяц, как жизнь?
- Да я ансамбль сколотил, на барабанах лабаю, и, поверишь ли, башляют! Семье хватает, и творческая самореализация, понимаешь... А ты как, косолапый?
- А у меня пасека, вот думаю бренд мёда своего раскрутить. И все бы ничего, одно только покоя не дает... Ты же ведь знаешь Ёжика? Помнишь, какой он фантазёр и выдумщик? Так вот,  он сейчас глубоко в заднице...
- Эх, Медвежонок, сочувствую! А ты у проктолога не был?

----------


## Shunja

Восемь ваххабитов - один ваххабайт. 1024 ваххабайта - один киловах/

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Zom (22.11.2009), Поляков (22.11.2009), Сергей А (22.11.2009), Спокойный (22.11.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Антирелигиозный агитпоход в Поволжье, 30-е годы, село. После лекции на тему: "Религия - опиум для народа" на лавочке сидят старики, к ним подходит лектор: - Ну как, теперь вы поняли, что Бог - это плохо? - Мы всегда были против Бога, да покарает его Аллах...

PS/ Извините.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009)

----------


## Shunja

- Свидетель, ваша фамилия? - Менухин. - Имя? - Исаак. - Место жительства? - Бердичев. - Занятие? - Мелкий гешефт. - Вероисповедание? - Господин судья, я сказал вам, что меня зовут Исаак Менухин, я сказал, что живу в Бердичеве и я сказал, что занимаюсь мелким гешефтом. Так кто я, по-вашему? Дзен-буддист?! :Kiss:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.11.2009), Сергей А (22.11.2009), Шавырин (22.11.2009), Юй Кан (22.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Рассказывали реальный случай. Один пацан раздобыл как-то стальной меч  и будучи бухим ходил с ним по улице. Пацаны с другой улицы отобрали у него этот меч, но он их запомнил и забил им стрелку. На стрелку он позвал  товарищей учившихся на спортфаке, баскетболистов. Те видать не до конца поняли в чем дело, он их по телефону позвал или передал через кого-то и придя на стрелку они сказали: "Пацаны, зачем вы отобрали у него мячик, отдайте пожалуйста обратно мячик". Все заржали, такие дылды вышли и говорят: "Отдайте мячик". Мячик вернули.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Во дворике у подъезда на лавочке сидят бабульки. Тут к подъезду подруливает крутой джип, выходит из него новый русский, видит бабулек и начинает наезжать: 
-- Чего расселись, старые кошелки, у моего подъезда, в натуре? 
Одна из бабушек отвечает: 
-- Что ж ты, сынок, на нас ругаисси? Совсем старость не уважаешь. Я вот внучку своему на тебя пожалуюсь, он мене в обиду не дасть. 
-- Чего?! Какому-такому внучку? Что, конкретный пацан? Так пусть завтра на разборку подваливает, побазарим. Короче, бабка, передай внучку, завтра в пять на этом месте стрелка. 
-- Ладноть, передам. 
На следующий день к подъезду приезжают пять джипов с братвой, рассредоточились по двору, оцепили подъезд, биты, автоматы, все как положено. Новый русский во главе бригады. Бабульки сидят на той же лавочке. 
-- Ну что, бабка, где твой внучок-то? 
-- Да где-то здеся. А где -- хто ж его знаеть, он же у меня снайпер.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.11.2009), Доржик (28.11.2009), Илия (24.11.2009), Сергей А (22.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

Сколько рыбаков нужно, чтобы вкрутить новую лампочку?
Пять - и вы бы видели эту лампочку! Она такая огромная, что и пяти человек было мало!

Сколько алкоголиков нужно, чтобы вкрутить новую лампочку?
Двадцать один: один будет держать лампочку, а остальные двадцать пить до тех пор, пока комната не начнёт вращаться.

Сколько компьютерщиков нужно, чтобы вкрутить новую лампочку?
А вы не пробовали выкрутить её и вкрутить снова?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Илия (24.11.2009)

----------


## Sforza

_Историю рассказал мой знакомй востоковед. 
Как то Примаков встречался с патриархом всеярусским. Поветрие такое было 
у политиков - встречаться с патриархом. Так вот патриарх был в 
церемониальном облачении и гвоздем его была накидка (забыл как 
называется, но шибко важная в церемониях штука, перекинута через шею и 
двумя полосками на грудь опускается). Примаков спросил патриарха об этом 
элементете церковного гардероба. Алексий сказал что сия деталь важна 
зело и присутствует на важнейших церемониях вот уже несколько столетий. 
Короче, церковный раритет высокой значимости. 

Так Примак говорит, а у Вас никто не пробовал прочитать что на ней 
написано. Алексий удивленно сказал, что ничего там не написано. Так 
Примак его шибко огорчил. Предмет сей сделан из парчи. парчу изобрели в 
сирии, лучшая парча сирийская и РПЦ веками ее в сирии закупала, даже 
сейчас предпочитают сирийские ткани. 

Короче, на накидке арабеска (надпись стилизованная под узор). Надо быть 
рельным спецом, чтобы в переплетении ветвей увидеть арабские лигатуры, 
Примаков спец. Там было написано - "Ла ллахи илла ла ва мухаммад 
расуллул ла". Думаю переводить не стоит.... Алексий ушел со встречи в 
шоке._ 

http://uath.org/forum/read.php?1,5809

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Fat (24.11.2009), Jani (23.11.2009), Makc (01.12.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.11.2009), Pema Sonam (23.11.2009), Schwejk (27.11.2009), Буль (24.11.2009), Вова Л. (24.11.2009), Доржик (24.11.2009), Евгений Грейт (24.11.2009), Илия (24.11.2009), Сергей А (23.11.2009), Чиффа (23.11.2009), Юй Кан (23.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Дип Форест. Печенье лом.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MEWn...layer_embedded
Я давно так не смеялся :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (24.11.2009), Илия (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ноки

На корабле плыл продавец обезьян. На досуге он научил их подражать морякам, как те распускали паруса. 
     Но поднялась буря, моряки бросились убирать снасти. Обезьяны же, зная лишь, как распускать, шли следом и натягивали снасти. 
Корабль погиб, ибо учитель предвидел лишь ясную погоду.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Доржик (28.11.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z9hcF65oCM
Battle of the Album Covers

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

нормально да? буддийские груши. помнится мне волшебный фрукт из "Путешествия на запад". тоже такую форму имел.

----------

Raudex (02.12.2009), Вова Л. (25.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мужик, проснувшись ни свет ни заря с жесточайшего бодуна, добирается до кухонного крана и жадно пьёт воду. Потом орёт:
-- Жена!!! Вставай!!! Буди детей!!! Попробуйте, какая вкусная сегодня вода!

----------

Вова Л. (28.11.2009), Доржик (27.11.2009), Евгения Горенко (29.11.2009), Поляков (27.11.2009), Сергей А (28.11.2009), Этэйла (01.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мой дядя рассказал такую историю. Его знакомый спросил: "Как жизнь?" Дядя ответил: "Очень плохо". 
- А что так?
- Раньше три раза мясо ел, сейчас один.
- В неделю что ли?
- Почему? В день. 
- Да ты сволочь!!!

----------


## Чиффа

нинаю, может, где и было уже:

Наша Таня громко плачет:
уронила в речку мячик.
А кто жадничал: “Мое…”?
Карма, Таня, е-мое

***

Наша Таня громко плачет:
уронила в речку мячик.
- Тише, Таня, – учит дзен. –
Мяч покинул мира плен.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.11.2009), Pema Sonam (29.11.2009), Илия (30.11.2009), Иосиф В (01.12.2009), Сергей Хос (29.11.2009), Юй Кан (29.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Наша Маша кармы патчит --
молвит, кинув в речку мячик:

«Кто мне мяч, помыв, вернёт,
махапунью обретёт!»

Маша хнычет, Маша плачет…
Всё, уплыл по речке по речке мячик.

Наши дачники, пратьеки,
не желают лазать в реки.

Пофиг мячик им и Маша,
вместе с махапуньей даже!

Посулила б Маша кашу –
был бы мяч давно у Маши!

Вот что значит: «Кали-юга».
Практикуй не-плач, подруга!
(2 Маша_ла: ничего личного! : ))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Иосиф В (01.12.2009), Сергей А (30.11.2009), Сергей Хос (29.11.2009), Чиффа (29.11.2009), Этэйла (01.12.2009)

----------


## Lara

Поехал Василий Иванович в Индию, ходит по улицам Дели, удивляется. Вдруг подходит к нему йог и говорит:
- Налей-ка мне стакан водки.
- С какой стати? - говорит Василий Иванович.
- Да ты не бойся, я пить не буду, а фокус тебе покажу.
Налил Василий Иванович стакан, а йог уставился на водку и смотрит, смотрит, вдруг - раз, и падает набок. Народ сбежался, вызвали врача. Врач осмотрел йога и говорит:
- Алкогольное отравление!
Вернулся Василий Иванович домой и бегом к Петьке:
- Петька, налей-ка мне стакан водки - я тебе фокус индийский покажу!
Налил Петька водки, Василий Иванович уставился на стакан, смотрит, смотрит, вдруг Петька падает. Вызвали врача, тот ставит диагноз:
- Захлебнулся слюной!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Никогда свобода слова не бывает столь драгоценной, как при случайном ударе молотком по пальцу. © Маршалл Ламзден.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.11.2009), Анри (30.11.2009), Доржик (01.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Кроме, как в анекдоты, никуда не решился вставить :Smilie: 



> Уральский колокольный завод господина Пяткова отлил колокол для буддистов! На колоколе размещены не иконы и надписи, а буддистские заклинания! Это вопиющий факт для православного колокольного завода, действующего на терртории России на протяжении почти 20 лет и получившего на свою работу благословение.


http://drozdihin.livejournal.com/76139.html
Кстати, спасибо уважаемому, но, к сожалению, невменяемому звонарю за видео!

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.11.2009), Чиффа (30.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (01.12.2009), Raudex (01.12.2009), Zom (01.12.2009), Илия (01.12.2009), Иосиф В (01.12.2009), Чиффа (30.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Маленький Мойша очень плохо учился в школе, хулиганил, из всех еврейских школ города его поочередно выгнали. От безысходности родители отдали его в католическую школу. И случилось чудо -- Мойша стал лучшим и самым дисциплинированым учеником в школе! Отец спрашивает:
-- Мойша, что случилось, что они с тобой сделали?
-- Знаешь, пап, в первый же день директор отвел меня в какую-то темную комнату, а там мужик гвоздями к кресту прибит. И говорит: "Смотри, Мойша, это -- Иисус Христос. Он тоже был евреем". И я понял, папа, что тут не повыпендриваешься.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Чиффа (02.12.2009), Шавырин (01.12.2009)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Ежик сказал Медвежонку:
— Как все-таки хорошо, что мы друг у друга есть! -
Медвежонок кивнул.
— Ты только представь себе: меня нет, ты сидишь
один и поговорить не с кем.
— А ты где?
— А меня нет.
— Так не бывает, — сказал Медвежонок.
— Я тоже так думаю, — сказал Ежик. — Но вдруг вот — меня
совсем нет. Ты один.Ну что ты будешь делать?
— Пойду к тебе.
— Вот глупый!Меня же нет?
— Тогда ты сидишь на реке и смотришь на месяц.
— И на реке нет.
— Тогда ты пошел куда-нибудь и еще не вернулся.
Я побегу, обшарю весь лес и тебя найду!
— Нет, — сказал Ежик. — Меня ни капельки нет. Понимаешь?
— Что ты ко мне пристал? — рассердился Медвежонок. — Если
тебя нет, то и меня нет. Понял?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (01.12.2009), Доржик (01.12.2009), Иван Петров (18.03.2010), Сергей А (01.12.2009), Чиффа (02.12.2009), Юй Кан (01.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Мойша учится в музыкальной школе.
Учительница вызывает маму.
- Скажите пожалуйста, почему от Вашего сына всё время пахнет рыбой на весь класс?
- Мойшу не надо нюхать, его надо учить музыке! 

 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (01.12.2009)

----------


## Fat

> Поехал Василий Иванович в Индию, ходит по улицам Дели, удивляется. Вдруг подходит к нему йог и говорит.....


  На самом деле эта история произошла в городе Варанаси. Если Вам доведется там побывать, сходите на набережную, когда спуститесь на главный гхат по центральной улице, поверните налево и идите в сторону Аси-гхата. Метров через 300 увидите на стене большой портрет усатого человека в папахе. Если постоите перед портретом подольше, к Вам обязательно подойдет старик, который лепит там из коровьего навоза лепешки и сушит их на солнце. За пару рупий он в подробностях расскажет вам эту старинную историю о том как в Варанаси приезжал отважный воин из далекой северной страны, чтобы узнать у самого известного из здешних йогов от чего он умрет.
  Йог действительно попросил налить полный стакан водки и созерцая его вошел в глубокое самадхи, а вернувшись велел гостю возвращаться на родину и проделать то же самое, т.е. созерцать стакан полный водки в присутствии доверенного человека и тогда обстоятельства смерти гостя будут им узнаны. Ну, дальше вы знаете...
  Остается только добавить, что когда Чапаев пришел в себя и узнал, что с ним было, он сказал:
  -- Получается, что умру от того что захлебнусь. Тьфу, фигня какая,  я же отлично плаваю. Говорил же мне Фурманов, - и чего тебя Василий Иваныч понесло в эту Индию-то, только бабло на ветер...

такие дела.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.12.2009), Чиффа (02.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Чиффа (02.12.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

не знаю куда запостить, фотка любопытная ))

Приглядитесь к названию баржи

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Иван Петров (18.03.2010)

----------


## Бо

Далай Лама на учении 25 ноября пошутил:

Ну что, из каких регионов приехали здесь присутствующие?

Бурятия? О, понятно.
Из Тувы? А, понятно. 
Москва, Петербург, Украина? Хорошо.
Казахстан? Очень хорошо. 
Монголия? О, Монголия гуд.
Казахстан??? Вы же мусульмане!  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (05.12.2009)

----------


## Дубинин

Улыбнуло :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72SN0PeDM0M

----------

Jani (05.12.2009), Zom (04.12.2009), Юй Кан (05.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Может древний прикол, не знаю, звонят куда попало и спрашивают: "Это квартира Зайцевых?" - "Нет". - "А почему капустой пахнет?"

----------

Евгений Грейт (05.12.2009), Сергей А (05.12.2009), Юй Кан (05.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Я один раз прикололся над двоюродной сестрой первого апреля. Позвонил от имени телефонной станции. Где то слышал эту шутку и решил ее повторить. Говорю: "Так то и так то необходима информация о длине телефонного шнура от аппарата до розетки". Сестра -: "И что?" Говорю что в случае не предоставления информации отключение телефона. Она говорит сейчас померю. Меряет. Говорит что стоко то и стоко сантиметров. Говорю что это я. Говорит козел.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Евгений Грейт (05.12.2009)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

К сантехнику в гости приходит студент. Тут сантехника вызывают. Приезжают, авария - канализационный люк забился. В нем, что называется, shit. Сантехник подходит к люку и ныряет. Через минуту выныривает:
"Ключ на 19". Студент подает, сантехник опять ныряет. Копается, через минуту опять выглядывает:
"Прокладку номер 6". Студент подает, тот ныряет. Через минуту выныривает:
"Ключ на 26". Студент опять подает, сантехник ныряет. Через минуту выбирается, отряхивается, садится, закуривает и говорит:
"Учись, сынок, а то так и будешь всю жизнь ключи подавать".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Доржик (05.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

В России выделять деньги на борьбу с коррупцией -- всё равно, что выделять водку на борьбу с пьянством.

----------

Bob (15.12.2009), Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (05.12.2009), Makc (06.12.2009), Neroli (05.12.2009), Pema Sonam (05.12.2009), Буль (05.12.2009), Доржик (07.12.2009), Евгения Горенко (05.12.2009), Сергей А (05.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (09.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Молитва программера: "Боже, спаси и сохрани как..."

----------

Zom (11.12.2009), Доржик (25.12.2009), Чиффа (06.12.2009)

----------


## Бо

ЖЕНСКАЯ ДРУЖБА.
Жена не ночевала дома. Потом на утро приходит..... И муж спрашивает:
- ты где была всю ночь? где ночевала?
Она отвечает:
-у подруги, и у нее же ночевала.
Муж звонит 10-ти лучшим подругам. И все 10-ть сказали, что она у них не ночевала.

МУЖСКАЯ ДРУЖБА.
Муж не ночевал дома. Приходит утром домой и жена спрашивает:
-ты где был? где ночевал?
Муж отвечает:
-в баре с друзьями, ночевал у друга.
Жена звонит 10-ти лучшим друзьям. У 6-ти человек ,он ночевал. У 4-х ,он еще спит

----------

Bob (15.12.2009), Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Jani (06.12.2009), Neroli (06.12.2009), Pema Sonam (06.12.2009), Zom (08.12.2009), Аня Приходящая (11.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (12.12.2009), Юй Кан (07.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Шеф секретарше:
Что вы делаете в воскресенье?
Секретарша (с надеждой в голосе):
Ничего:
Тогда позвольте вам напомнить, что сегодня не воскресенье!
———-
К любовнице приехал на обед
Как хорошо, что в школе были дети,
И хорошо, что мужа дома нет,
Точней он дома, просто в Интернете
———-
Одного парня зовут Лев. Фамилия у него Туполев, как у знаменитого
авиаконструктора. А как он представляется… Лев. Тупо лев.
———-
В мороз облил трубу валерьянкой. Примерзло 35 кошек.

———-
В деревне Гадюкино открылся секс-шоп. В ассортименте имеются резиновые вилы, переносной сеновал, вымя-имитатор, презервативы со вкусом картошки и надувной председатель колхоза.
———-
Мужик обедает в ресторане, к нему подходит официант и спрашивает:
«Что-то еще будете заказывать?»
Мужик: «Мне кофе со сливками».
Официант: «Это нам раз плюнуть!»
———-
Утро начиналось плохо – в один глаз светило солнце, из другого торчало копье…
———-
Одежду с заниженной талией, как правило, носят люди с завышенной
самооценкой.
———-
Чтобы хоть как-то привлечь к себе Буратино, Мальвина нарисовала камин у себя на лобке
———-
Крысы бегут из города. Туда едет цирк Куклачева.
———-
- Алло, милиция?
- Да.
- Беру на себя ответственность за демографические взрывы.
———-
Компьютерщик – это единственный человек, который может попросить у начальника двести баксов на память и получить их.
———
Телефонный звонок:
– Простите, а Катюшу можно?
– Катюшу? Пожалуйста! Ра-acцветали яблони и гру-у-ши…
——–
Поймал мужик золотую рыбку:
– Хочу, значит, заводик маленький, дом и машину.
Рыбка:
– Хорошо, но выбирай: в кредит или в лизинг.
Мужик:
– Ладно, выбирай: на сливочном или растительном?
——–
Живи быстро. Умри молодым.
Пенсионный фонд России.
——–
Если вы слышите в предвыборной речи «Я положу конец коррупции, бандитизму, организованной преступности и т.д. и т.п.», не обольщайтесь – скорее всего, правдивы только первые два-три слова!
——–
Мужик в секс-шопе:
- Покажите мне эту куклу…
- Пожалуйста…
- А дата производства какая?
- Январь 2005.
- Козерог? Не подходит…
——-
У раков существует древнее поверье, что истинные праведники после смерти, пройдя очищение кипятком, попадают в рай, заполненный холодным пивом.
——-
Знаете, что такое секс-родео?
Это когда вы ставите партнершу на четвереньки, начинаете медленно и плавно, потом наклоняетесь и шепчете ей на ушко: «Твоя подруга делает это лучше…» И пытаетесь удержаться восемь секунд…
——-
Производственная гимнастика для работников банка:
Голос диктора:
- Ноги на ширине плеч, руки за голову, лицом к стене…
——-
Очень богат животный мир Урала. Здесь насчитывается до 16 тысяч видов животных. Одних комаров, например, 15 с половиной тысяч видов.
——-
Обратился человек в милицию:
- Пропала жена.
- Дайте описание вашей жены.
Человек на секунду задумался:
- С одним условием: когда найдется жена, вы ей это описание не покажете.
——-
Умирает мужик. Душа его ждет своей участи. Апостол Петр говорит:
- Сейчас решим, куда его: в ад или в рай. Кто хочет о нем что-то сказать?
1-я душа: Это был хороший человек – добрый, отзывчивый, прекрасный семьянин. В рай его!
2-я душа: На работе был всегда добросовестным и честным. В рай его!
3-я душа: В ад!
Душа умирающего: Вовчик, ты чего?! Мы же были друзьями!
Душа Вовчика: Да, были. Но зашел я как-то в общественный сортир. Сижу в кабинке. Тут заходят два каких-то бизнесмена. Стоят возле писсуаров, разговаривают. Вдруг в туалет влетает киллер и валит этих мужиков. Я с перепугу не дышу, не шевелюсь, молю Бога чтоб не услышали…
Душа умирающего: Ну а я-то здесь при чем?!
Душа Вовчика: А кто мне в это время на мобильный позвонил?!
——-
Производителям зонтов надо молиться на дождливое лето.
Производителям сандалий надо молиться на сухое лето.
Производителям пива надо молиться на жаркое лето.
А производителям водки некогда молиться, им надо производить!
——-
Исследованиями установлено, что Великая Китайская стена на самом деле построена не китайцами, а их соседями…
——-
- Господа, давайте искупаем коней в шампанском!
- Ну что вы, поручик, такие затраты, денег уже три месяца не платили!
- Тогда давайте хотя бы кота пивом обольем!
——-
Муж с женой в постели. Жена достигает оргазма, потом еще раз.
Муж продолжает, как заведенный. У жены третий, четвертый, пятый…
Наверху блаженства она спрашивает:
- Дорогой, что с тобой сегодня?
- Что? Ой, прости… Задумался…
——-
Мужик показывает в автосервисе свою раскуроченную машину.
Механик смотрит на нее и чешет в затылке. Мужик:
- Ну, такое дело, жена на полной скорости врезалась в столб.
Механик (скептически):
- И сколько раз?
——-
Мужик вышел из квартиры, спускается по лестничной клетке, ниже этажом на площадке стоит пьяный сосед и тычет сигаретой в замочную скважину.
Мужик, усмехаясь, говорит:
– Ты чё ж сигаретой-то дверь пытаешься открыть?
Сосед удивленно смотрит на сигарету и заплетающимся языком говорит:
– Так шо ж, я щас ключ, что ли, выкурил
——-
…Сели за стол добры молодцы и красны девицы. И через два стаканчика сделались они красными молодцами и добрыми девицами…
——-
Поймал дед золотую рыбку, а она ему:
– Старуха еще жива?
– Жива.
– Тогда ешь меня!
——-
Ну почему России так не везет? Почему все люди, которые точно знают, как правильно, легко и быстро решить все российские проблемы, предпочли госслужбе журналистику?
——-
Мужчина должен быть немного симпатичнее орангутанга.
А женщина – немного умнее.
——-
Вторые сутки продолжается столкновение двух самолетов в небе над Эстонией.
——-
Если женщина отдается мужчине за деньги – стало быть, она не подарок.
——-
Если на вас напал водолаз – выдерните шнур и выдавите стекло
——
Командир части, полковник, говорит подчиненному:
– Если все пойдет по плану, то сверли дырку для ордена.
– А если все пойдет не по плану?
– Ну, для этого случая дырка у тебя уже есть..
——
«Внимание! Светофор не работает. Ближайший светофор на соседнем перекрестке».
——
«Меня только что оскорбил аптекарь!» – заявила рыдающая женщина мужу. Разгневанный муж помчался в аптеку защищать честь жены.
«Вы должны меня выслушать! – взмолился аптекарь. – У меня не прозвонил будильник, и я проспал. Выскочив из дома, я захлопнул дверь, забыв ключи от дома и от машины, и мне пришлось разбить окно, чтобы достать их. И тут у меня спустила шина. Когда я наконец добрался до аптеки, перед ней уже собралась очередь, а телефон звонил и звонил. Нагнувшись, чтобы собрать упавшие монеты, я ударился головой о ящик и упал, разбив витрину. А телефон все продолжал звонить. Я снял трубку, и тут ваша супруга спросила, как пользоваться ректальным термометром. Клянусь, я просто сказал ей как!»
——
В продуктовом магазине.
Заходят две девчушки лет по 14:
– Ну что, по «тренажерчику»?
– Давай.
Продавщице:
– 2 чупа-чупса, пожалуйста!
——
– Вася, у меня дядя умер, не одолжишь мне черный костюм? Помню, у тебя был такой.
– Конечно, без проблем.
Проходит месяц. Встречаются.
– Ты мне костюм когда вернешь?
– Так я ж тебе говорю, у меня дядя умер. В нем и схоронили.
——
- Доктор, мой ребенок наелся песка. Я дала ему много воды, а что теперь?
- Следите, чтоб он не подходил к цементу.
——
На улице к молодому мужчине подходит хорошенькая женщина.
- Извините, – говорит она, – но мне кажется, что вы отец одного из моих ребятишек…
Мужчина в ужасе:
- Я?
- Успокойтесь, – отвечает она. – Я учительница.
——
- Доктор, у меня в голове маленький человечек все время ругается матом!
- Так это легко поправить! 1000 долларов и никаких проблем!
- Доктор, а знаете, что сейчас сказал маленький человечек?
——
Идёт съёмка порнофильма. Режисёр: – Так! Камера! Мотор!… Стоп! Стоп! Почему у них тела сухие? Где пот? Реквизитор! Где реквизитор!… так, хорошо… Камера! Мотор!… Стоп! Стоп! Стоп!… Почему она в туфлях?! Наденьте ей сапоги! Костюмер! Где костюмер?!!!… так, хорошо… Камера! Мотор!… СТОП! СТОП! СТОП!… Почему у него НЕ СТОИТ??!!! ПОСТАНОВЩИК! Где ПОСТАНОВЩИК???
——
Фраза начальника «У меня появилась интересная, перспективная идея!» –
верный признак того, что у вас появилась нудная, бестолковая работа.
——
- Говоpите ли вы по-английски?
- Только со словаpем. С людьми пока стесняюсь.
——
Женщина бальзаковского возраста флиртует с подростком и кокетливо
ему сообщает:
– Знаете, а вы могли быть моим первым абортом…
——-
Хочешь научиться классно целоваться? Набери языком 4242!
——-
В питерский дом заходит мужчина с сигаретой в зубах. Открывает дверь
лифта и видит там человека, который гадит. Человек внимательно смотрит
на мужчину с сигаретой и спрашивает:
– Москвич, что ли?
– Да, а как вы узнали?
– Наши, питерские, в лифте не курят.
——-
- Что со мной произошло? – пробормотал человек, приходя в сознание после операции.
- Вы попали в автомобильную катастрофу, и вас прооперировали.
- Значит я в больнице?
- ммм… Да, большей частью.

----------

Аня Приходящая (11.12.2009), Чиффа (06.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (09.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

У входа в синагогу табличка: "Войти сюда с непокрытой головой - такой же грех, как прелюбодеяние".
Ниже карандашем дописано: "Я пробовал и то, и другое - разница колоссальная!"

----------

Fat (11.12.2009), Pema Sonam (07.12.2009), Аня Приходящая (11.12.2009), Вова Л. (07.12.2009), Иван Ран (08.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Жена говорит мужу:
- Водку, сок, мясо поджаришь на сковородке.
Муж обалдев спрашивает:
- Водку-то зачем?!
- Ты со своей водкой уже все мозги пропил - я же говорю: вот кусок мяса, поджаришь на сковородке!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.12.2009), Pema Sonam (08.12.2009), Бо (09.12.2009), Вова Л. (08.12.2009), Доржик (08.12.2009), Спокойный (10.12.2009)

----------


## Jani

Идёт молитва в церкви. Чинно - спокойно льётся речь. Вдруг небеса разверзаются и оттуда в лучах небесного света появляется лицо Бога: "Сыны и дочери мои, настал момент мне предст..."  Со страшным грохотом небеса захлопываются... Все прихожане в шоке! Никто не верит своим глазам... Кто - то судорожно крестится... Вдруг небеса опять разверзаются, из сияния выглядывает омрачённый лик Господа и он с ожесточением произносит: "ГРЕБАНЫЙ ПРОВАЙДЕР!"

- Святой отец, я грешна в том, что по несколько раз в день смотрюсь в зеркало и вижу, как я красива.
- Продолжайте, дитя мое. Это не грех, это заблуждение...

Лезет альпинист на Эверест. Ползет, задыхается. Из последних сил выбирается на самую на вершину, а там - яркое солнце, под ним плывут белоснежные облака - красота неописуемая. Альпинист достает рацию и еле шевеля языком говорит в нее: 
- Боже, какая красота здесь! Не поверите! Прием... 
- Воистину красиво, сын мой! Прием?

Альпинист лез в гору. Долго лез. Залез на вершину и увидел там такую непонятку: Сидят 12 человек на плоской площадке наверху и чай молча пьют. Время от времени один из них подходит к краю, разводит в воздухе руками, делает шаг вперед и плавает некоторое время в воздухе. Потом садится обратно и продолжает пить чай. 
Альпинист: 
- Вы чего, ребята? 
Через несколько минут молчания один из них отставляет пиалу и произносит: 
- А здесь место такое, все так могут. 
Альпинист, дурак, поверил, подошел к краю, развел руками и сделал шаг вниз. Просвистело тело, раздался глухой удар. Все молча продолжают пить чай. Наконец один отставляет сосуд и говорит: 
- Ну и зараза же ты, Лука, хоть и святой...

В аду сатана решил проведать, как у него людям "живется". Ну, зашел в одну, комнату - там мрак, черти издеваются над людьми, в другую заходит - там на костре всех жарят, крики вокруг... Заглядывает в третью - а там тишина, на столе стоит комп, рядом ящик пива, сидит Б. Гейтс, чего-то программирует. Сатана чертям: 
- Ребята, у нас же здесь ад! Что это вообще такое? 
- Он Виндоуз без ошибок пишет!

Три монахини шли по улице. Одна из них рассказывала, показывая руками, какой огромный грейпфрут она видела во Флориде. 
Другая, тоже показывая руками, описывала гигантские бананы, которые она видела на Ямайке. 
Третья монахиня была немного глуховата; они спросила: "О каком батюшке речь?"

Святой Петр получил свежую партию женщин-покойниц. Выстроил их и командует:
- Кто изменял мужу - три шага вперед!
Вышли все женщины, кроме одной.
Петр:
- Архангел Михаил! Всех этих в ад.
Михаил (показывает на женщину, которая осталась на месте):
- А эту куда?
Петр:
- И эту глухую туда же!

Звонок в дверь, стоят двое: 
- Здравствуйте, мы - Свидетели Иеговы! 
- Да? А что, у него свадьба?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.12.2009), Neroli (09.12.2009), Аня Приходящая (11.12.2009), Доржик (09.12.2009)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Аня Приходящая (11.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Zom (10.12.2009), Аня Приходящая (11.12.2009), Сергей А (13.12.2009)

----------


## Jani

Урок атеизма в школе, учительница говорит детям: 
"Дети, кричите в небо-Бога нет!" Вдруг замечает, что мальчик еврей стоит молча. Она его спрашивает: "Почему ты молчишь?" 
А он ей и отвечает: "Если там никого нет, то зачем кричать? А если там кто-то есть, то зачем портить отношения?"

Собрались три раввина и начали рассказывать друг другу истории из жизни. Говорит первый раввин: "Однажды я летел на самолете и при заходе на посадку случилась авария - шасси не выпускались. Ну что будешь делать? Я начал молиться. Представляете, через несколько минут случилось чудо - шасси выпустились и самолет благополучно совершил посадку." 
"Да, Бог творит чудеса" - продолжает второй раввин. "У меня была похожая ситуация". Мы плыли на корабле, и были как раз на середине пути, когда начался сильный шторм. Мы все начали молиться, шторм утих и буря прекратилась." 
"А со мной то какое чудо совершил Господь" - воскликнул третий раввин. "Шел я по дороге и вдруг увидел кошелек, полный денег. А мне как раз так деньги были нужны. Но что делать? В тот день была суббота - нельзя было делать никаких дел. Ну я помолился, и Господь совершил чудо - везде была суббота, а в том месте была среда!

У доктора забеременела любовница. Аборт делать нельзя. Пришлось рожать. А во время родов, доктор делал операцию на простате священику -- ну и сказал тому после операции, что тот, оказывается, был беременным, и сунул тому малыша. Священик офигел, но ребенка взял и вырастил. Прошло 18 лет. Священник призвал к себе сына и говорит: 
- Сын мой! Ты уже взрослый, и я должен рассказать тебе правду: я тебе не отец. 
- А кто? 
- Я твоя мать, а отец - наш архиепископ.

...И сказал им Иисус: "Кто, вы говоpите, есть я?" 
...И ответили они: "Ты - эсхатологическая манифестация основы нашего бытия, явленное нам онтологическое основание контекста самой нашей сущности". 
...И ответствовал им Иисус: "Чего-чего?"

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.12.2009), Zom (11.12.2009), Иван Ран (12.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (15.12.2009), Юй Кан (11.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (11.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Когда хороший программист не на шутку проголодается, он всегда наковыряет хавчика из под клавы.

----------


## Jani



----------

Aлександр Г. (14.12.2009), Sforza (17.12.2009), Джыш (15.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (15.12.2009), Сергей А (14.12.2009), Спокойный (15.12.2009), Юй Кан (14.12.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> 


А интересное объявление кстати. Вопрос жизненный. 
Интересно, может быть стоило написать по-другому: "монеты оставляемые вами вокруг ступ  и на территории дацана являются даной в пользу детей и бомжей"

----------

Jani (14.12.2009), Zom (15.12.2009), Сергей А (14.12.2009)

----------


## Бо

Познакомлюсь с девушкой, которой был в прошлой жизни.

----------

Иван Петров (18.03.2010), Михаил Макушев (15.12.2009), Ната (26.12.2009), Сергей А (15.12.2009)

----------


## Серж

Как-то раз юный Сяо пришёл проситься в ученики. Учитель спросил его:
- Что такое дзен?
В ответ юный Сяо дотянулся до драгоценной вазы, стоящей на столе Учителя, и грохнул её об пол.
«Дзен-н-н-н-н!» разнеслось по залу гулкое эхо.
Учитель подумал и сказал:
- Тоже вариант.
И взял юного Сяо в ученики.


В африканской саванне стоит скрипач и обалденно играет на скрипке. Подошёл лев, лёг в двух шагах и слушает. Подошли ещё два льва легли и слушают.
Тут подходит четвёртый валит скрипача и жрёт. На соседнем дереве одна обезьяна говорит другой:
- Я же говорила, как только придёт глухой, музыка кончится!


"Лечу душевные травмы, психозы, нервные расстройства,
пост-травматические синдромы...
Звонить в любое время."
Время.


- Учитель, а как выглядит Будда? - спросил ученик.
Учитель молча указал на кипарис во дворе. Ученик подошел к кипарису,
удивленно на него воззрился.
- Да Будда я, Будда, достали!!!!!! - заорал кипарис и ушел в другой угол
двора.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (16.12.2009), Zom (15.12.2009), Бо (15.12.2009), Кумо (15.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (15.12.2009), Сергей А (15.12.2009), Спокойный (15.12.2009), Чиффа (15.12.2009), Юй Кан (15.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (15.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Судья обращается к подсудимому:
-- Итак, вы обвиняетесь в шарлатанстве. В частности, в том, что продавали своим клиентам эликсир молодости. Скажите, ранее вы уже привлекались к ответственности?
-- Да, ваша честь: в 1653-м, 1738-м и 1887-м годах.

----------

Bob (16.12.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (16.12.2009), Neroli (15.12.2009), Бо (15.12.2009), Джыш (15.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

В магазине:
- Девушка, покажите мне, пожалуйста, соковыжималку.
- Извините, я как-то не сильна в пантомиме.

- Милый, у меня колесо спустило!
- Чё, совсем?
- Нет, только снизу!

Дни рождения - вещь очень полезная. Как утверждает статистика, чем больше их у человека, тем дольше он живет.

----------

Bob (16.12.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Майкл Джэксон был воплощением Ваджрадхары??  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Русские водители на светофоре стартуют не на зелёный, а на "Счас будет жёлтый!"

Все женщины терзаются двумя вопросами:
1) где найти мужчину своей своей мечты?
2) что делать с этим мерзавцем?

Есть два вечных русских вопроса -- "кто виноват?" и "что делать?", и -- один вечный ответ: "А хрен его знает!"

----------

Neroli (17.12.2009), Илия (18.12.2009), Кумо (17.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей Муай

>>>> Преданность... Завел мужик игуану. Играл с ней, кормил, а она его за палец цапнула. Мужик на игуану обиделся, а потом смотрит: она так на него преданно и грустно смотрит, таскается за ним по всему дому, в глаза заглядывает: "Прости мол, хозяин". С утра он просыпается, а игуана рядом с ним сидит, смотрит грустно. Он аж расчувствовался. Однако рука у него опухла. Он игуану в охапку и к доктору. Там и выяснилось, что этот вид игуан ядовит, только яд у них очень слабый, поэтому они сначала кусают, а потом тупо таскаются за жертвой, ждут пока подохнет.

----------

Aлександр Г. (18.12.2009), Доржик (18.12.2009), Иван Ран (18.12.2009), Илия (18.12.2009), Кумо (18.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (18.12.2009), Поляков (18.12.2009), Сергей А (21.12.2009), Юй Кан (18.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (18.12.2009)

----------


## Судхана

Женщины,безусловно,умеют хранить тайны,но сообща.


В телескоп на солнце можно посмотреть всего лишь два раза в жизни.Один раз - правым глазом и один раз - левым глазом...


В России три беды: дороги,дураки и дураки,показывающие дорогу.


- Что такое по-английски "I don't know"?
- "Я не знаю".
- Вот,кого ни спрошу - никто не знает.


Старика Митрофаныча не любили в деревне...
В 1919-м году он уронил бутылку водки...


Когда женщине нечего сказать,это не значит,что она будет молчать.

----------

Bob (19.12.2009), Jani (19.12.2009), Zom (21.12.2009), Доржик (19.12.2009), Сергей А (21.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (20.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Легенда. Издали в Америке указ о земле. Что кто сколько земли за день отмерит, того и земля. Первый скачет на коне и думает: "Ну, я устал, земли хватит". Второй поскакал, думает: "Ну, лошадь устала и хватит". Третий поскакал, загнал коня и дальше сам побежал, бежал сколько мог и падая бросил шапку со словами: "А это под помидоры!"

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В России три беды: дороги,дураки и дураки,показывающие дорогу.

На самом деле в России три беды: дороги, "умные" дурящие народ и потом уже дураки.

----------


## Neroli

- Я хочу родить ребенка, а мой муж не хочет. Что делать?
- Ну так рожайте. А он пусть не рожает.

----------

Bob (20.12.2009), Pema Sonam (24.12.2009), Zom (21.12.2009), Сергей А (21.12.2009), Чиффа (20.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Легенда. Издали в Америке указ о земле. Что кто сколько земли за день отмерит, того и земля. Первый скачет на коне и думает: "Ну, я устал, земли хватит". Второй поскакал, думает: "Ну, лошадь устала и хватит". Третий поскакал, загнал коня и дальше сам побежал, бежал сколько мог и падая бросил шапку со словами: "А это под помидоры!"


Это анекдот про ментальность.
Там хохол последний (после, допустим, американца и немца) шапку бросает со словами "А цэ пiд помiдоры!" :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (26.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (21.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Жена подносит мужу кулак к носу и заявляет: 
-- Не будешь в Новый год пить, не будешь, не будешь!!!
Муж в ответ улыбается и радостно думает: "Господи, уже почти 20 лет вместе живём, а сколько в ней ещё оптимизма!"

----------

Доржик (26.12.2009)

----------


## Aion



----------

Pema Sonam (24.12.2009), Иван Ран (21.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (23.12.2009), Чиффа (22.12.2009)

----------


## Алексис

Едут два друга ковбоя и один другого спрашивает:

- Скажи, Джек! Что такое "круговорот веществ в природе" ?

А тот ему отвечает:

- Ну, как тебе обьяснить ?... Видишь там на горе стоят два индейца ? Представим, что они погнались за нами. У меня конь быстрый - я успею убежать, а у тебя конь медленный - они в тебя попадут из лука и ты упадёшь на землю. Пройдут года,и на том месте, куда ты упал, вырастет трава. Придёт буйвол и сьест эту траву. И навалит большую-пребольшую кучу.
И вот я поеду мимо и скажу: "Хэлло, Джо! Ты совсем не изменился!

----------


## Shunja

- Скажите, бога нет?
- Нет.
- А когда будет?

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (27.12.2009), Pema Sonam (25.12.2009), Доржик (24.12.2009), Кумо (24.12.2009), Поляков (24.12.2009), Чиффа (24.12.2009)

----------


## Shunja

В синагоге раввин восхваляет Господа за то, что все, созданное им, совершенно. Голос из зала:
- Ребе, что в таком случае вы скажете о моем горбе?
- А то и скажу: как горбун ты само совершенство!

----------

Поляков (24.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

А вы заметили, что возле компьютера, особенно при включенном инете, чай быстрее остывает?

----------

Доржик (04.04.2010), Спокойный (30.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (25.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Третий час ночи. Бар. Все закрыто. Из норки высовывается немецкая мышь, оглядывается -- кота нет, несётся к бару, наливает себе пива, выпивает и летит что есть сил обратно к норке. Через минуту показывается французская мышь, оглядывается -- нет кота, тоже несётся к бару, наливает себе вина, выпивает и тоже убегает в нору. Мексиканская мышь высовывается -- кота нет, текила, норка. Выглядывает русская мышь -- нет кота, бежит к бару, наливает 100 грамм, выпивает, оглядывается -- нет кота, наливает вторую, пьет -- нет кота, наливает третью, потом четвертую и пятую... После пятой садится, оглядывается -- ну нет кота! -- разминает мускулы, закуривает и злобно так бормочет:
-- Ну, ничо... Мы, блин, подождём...

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (27.12.2009), Доржик (25.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (25.12.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

-Я в жизни боюсь только двух вещей: стоматологов и темноту.
-А темноту почему?
-А ты представляешь себе,сколько в этой темноте стоматологов?!

----------

Bob (26.12.2009), Zom (26.12.2009), Доржик (26.12.2009), Юй Кан (26.12.2009)

----------


## Bob

Из учебника по русскому языку для японцев:

--------------------
http://dzimitori.livejournal.com/70421.html

----------

Echo (27.12.2009), Jani (26.12.2009), Neroli (26.12.2009), Доржик (26.12.2009), Кузьмич (27.12.2009), Ната (26.12.2009), Нико (27.12.2009), Сергей А (26.12.2009), Чиффа (26.12.2009), Шавырин (26.12.2009), Юй Кан (26.12.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Пошел еврей на рыбалку,поймал золотую рыбку.
Рыбка:-Еврей?
-Да. 
-Тогда лучше сразу зажарь.

----------

Юй Кан (26.12.2009)

----------


## Zom

Жесть -)
http://www.buddha-machine.ru/about/reveiw/

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Мир теряет своих гениев: Эйнштейн умер, Бетховен оглох, Пушкина застрелили, теперь вот у меня что-то горло побаливает...

----------

Bob (09.01.2010), Доржик (27.12.2009)

----------


## Lara

Светит, но не греет? - Открытый холодильник.

----------


## Юй Кан

Про холодильник, по ассоциации...

Две блондинки готовятся пить чай. Одна, чуть задумавшись с чайником в руках, неожиданно говорит другой:
-- Слушай, тут в чайнике ещё осталась горячая вода... Куда её девать?
Вторая:
-- Ты права. Поставь её в холодильник. Горячая вода всегда пригодится!

----------

Bob (09.01.2010), Fat (29.12.2009), Pema Sonam (27.12.2009), Кузьмич (28.12.2009), Шавырин (27.12.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

про блондинок и холодильник (может, уже было, не знаю):
Одна блондинка другой:
- Хочешь, фокус покажу?
- Давай.
Первая выключает свет в комнате и спрашивает вторую: 
- Ну,  где теперь свет? 
- Не знаю....
Первая торжественно распахивает холодильник:
- А ВОТ ОН!!!!!

----------

Доржик (29.12.2009), Кузьмич (28.12.2009), Кумо (27.12.2009), Сергей А (29.12.2009), Шавырин (27.12.2009)

----------


## Lara

Трутень - это пчела, которая узнала, что килограмм меда на рынке стоит 200 рублей, а чтобы собрать этот килограмм, нужно налетать 400000 км.

Идет презентация какой-то фирмы. Фуршет. За столом сидит двухметровый детина и сгребая все что лежит на столе уплетает, запивая немыслимым количеством вина, колы и минералки. Вдруг он замечает молодого человека скромно стоящего невдалеке с бокалом шампанского:
- Эй, мужик! Давай сюда! Смотри сколько жрачки!
- Спасибо, я не голоден.
- Ты не понял? Это всё халява!
- Я понял. Но я сыт!
- Да чо ты в натуре, посмотри: черная икра, осетрина, водка...
- Да, да! Я просто не хочу!!
- Да ты сбрендил! Ешь пока осталось еще что-то!!
- Послушайте, Вы! Я ем когда хочу есть и пью когда хочу пить, понятно?
Детина (вытаращив глаза): - Да ты просто как животное!!!

Мастер, вытирая руки, сдает машину клиенту и попутно с ним болтает:
- А вот вы кем работаете?
- Хирург, операции на сердце провожу.
- И много платят?
- 20 000$ за операцию.
- Вот блин, ведь по сути одно и то же делаем, ты движки перебираешь и я тоже, а мне всего 300 баксов платят!
- Хочешь так же как я получать?
- Конечно!
Хирург достает из кармана пачку баксов, ЗАВОДИТ ДВИЖОК...
- Перебирай!!!...

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (29.12.2009), лесник (29.12.2009), Сергей А (29.12.2009), Чиффа (27.12.2009), Юй Кан (27.12.2009)

----------


## Jani



----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.12.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (29.12.2009), Zom (28.12.2009), Доржик (31.12.2009), Евгений Грейт (29.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (28.12.2009), Чиффа (29.12.2009), Шаман (29.12.2009), Юй Кан (28.12.2009), Юндрун Топден (28.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

ГИБДДшник останавливает машину за превышение скорости.
-- Тааак, почему превышаем?
Водитель:
-- Начальник, с друзьями отмечали Новый год, засиделись, теперь домой спешу, жена там, наверное, уже с ума сходит.
-- Вы что, издеваетесь?! Какой Новый год -- апрель на дворе!
-- Вот потому и спешу!

----------


## Юрий К.

"Служба корректоров «Ведомостей» дарит читателям самые роскошные потенциальные опечатки за год. К счастью, их реальное появление на наших страницах удалось предотвратить.

Саудовская Авария

Государственная комическая программа

Всемирная путина

Остекленение окон

Укралвагонзавод

Конституционный суд чешского города Брно

Правоохренительный органы

Коровы надаивают 7000 л в год

Заболевания рогатых

Себебанк

Барак Обмана

Дериписка

Дед-сад

Операторы и каналы указывают пальцем друг на друга

Каспийский трупопроводный консорциум

Последний транс в 45%

Давал указания починенным

Оберемененный [84-летний маэстро]"

----------

Zom (29.12.2009)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Медицинская сестра заходит в ординаторскую:
-Доктор, а чем можно спину больного М помазать, крылья снова режутся...
-2 мл аминазина внутримышечно. И себе таблетку возьмите...

----------

Pema Sonam (29.12.2009), Доржик (30.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (30.12.2009), Чиффа (29.12.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Спускается Моисей с горы Синай, и говорит народу своему:
- У меня две новости, одна хорошая, другая плохая. Сначала хорошая: сошлись на десяти. Теперь плохая: прелюбодеяние вошло

----------


## Shunja

Идет поп по улице, задумался о чем-то своем, богоугодном. Вдруг ему навстречу выбегает старушка, падает в ноги и голосит дурным голосом:
- Батюшка, благослови!!!!!!
Поп, осеняя бабку крестным знамением:
- Фу-ты, твою мать!

----------

Bob (29.12.2009), Спокойный (30.12.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Мужик молится: "Господи! Смерти прошу у тебя! Hе откажи мне, Господи, ведь не для себя прошу!... "

----------

Доржик (04.04.2010)

----------


## Lara

Результаты телефонного опроса, проведенного первого января:
1%-ответили "Да";
2%-ответили "Алло".
Остальные 97% респондентов затруднились ответить.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Кто-то рассказывал что у них на работе есть водитель по фамилии Чушкин и как-то его на посту гаи останавливают. Гаишник представляется: "Такой-то такой-то инспектор Свинкин". Водитель: "А я водитель Чушкин!" 
-Что вы сказали?! Ну-ка ну-ка документы сюда. 
А там правда Чушкин. Посмеялись они и он уехал.

----------

Сергей А (30.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен



----------

Илия (06.01.2010), Чиффа (31.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

"- Че унылая такая?
- Чуть ребенку утренник не сорвала.
- ?
- Накануне позвонила воспитательница, велела всем родителям быть в
масках...
- И че? Они ж в каждой аптеке.
- Вот все такие умные были! Одна я, как дура: в маске крокодила!"

----------

Джигме (09.01.2010), Юй Кан (04.01.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Музыкой навеяло

Сидит Господь с архангелами, празднует Новый год. 
Ест оливье, запивает шампанским. 
Вбегает младший помощник : - Вас к телефону. С земли звонят.
Господь, махнув рукой : - Скажи им, что меня нет…

----------

fkruk (06.01.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (10.01.2010), Джигме (09.01.2010)

----------


## Джыш



----------


## sidhi

- Вообще-то, я курю только на радостях, доктор.
- Ну, две-три сигареты в год - это не страшно для здоровья.

----------


## Юй Кан

Бусины слёз не размоют духа решимость!
Кактус любимый
как не доесть? ©

----------


## Neroli

Лежачий полицейский для летчиков
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0yxBQBXf4M

----------


## Jani

Приходит ученик-монах в дом к гуру. На пороге его встречает служанка. Ученик спрашивает: 
- А где же учитель? 
- А там, в комнате, медитирует. Заходит ученик в комнату, никого нет. 
- Учитель? Голос (спокойно): 
- Слушаю тебя. 
- Учитель, я пришел к вам за советом. 
- Ну, заходи. 
- Учитель, а где вы? 
- Да здесь я... где-то.

На обочине лежит дохлая кошка. Трехлетний Вовочка спрашивает маму, что с ней случилось?
- Она умерла и отправилась на небо к Боженьке.
- А Боженька, что, выкинул ее обратно?

----------

Zom (12.01.2010), Доржик (12.01.2010), Евгений Грейт (12.01.2010), Иван Ран (12.01.2010), Шавырин (12.01.2010)

----------


## Bob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J-YVMfz5-c

----------

Сергей А (16.01.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Турист обращается к эстонскому таксисту:
-- Скажите, а почему у вас в Таллинне днём все ездят с включёнными фарами?
-- Ну как шшше?.. А фдрукк... расс -- и ночччь?

----------

Громов (18.02.2010), Спокойный (13.01.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Стоят два финна. Мимо проносится машина на бешеной скорости. Через какое-то время один спрашивает: Что этто было? Второй: "А, это Микка Хаккинен, позорище нации".

----------


## Шавырин

-У тебя тараканы дома есть?
-Да.
-Ну и как?
-Нормально.Едят,посуду за собой моют.
-А травить не пробовал?
-Зачем? Нам евреям проще договориться.

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Мужик возвращается домой пьяным. Жена, подводя его к окну, из которого виден ликероводочный завод:
— Ты видишь, какой он большой? Ты не можешь с ним тягаться. Они всегда будут производить выпивку быстрее, чем ты пьешь!
— Возможно, но именно я заставляю их вкалывать день и ночь!..

----------


## Jani

Отец Фингер встречает на улице своего заклятого врага рабби Горовица. 
- Прошлой ночью, - говорит отец Фингер, - мне приснилось, что я был в еврейском раю. Боже мой, какой там беспорядок! Каждый вопил, визжал, ел и размахивал руками в воздухе; люди боролись за деньги - полный хаос и оглушительный шум. 
- Ну, - отвечает рабби Горовиц, - это странно. Прошлой ночью мне приснилось, что я посетил христианский рай, но это было совсем по-другому. Повсюду прекрасные цветы, замечательная архитектура, просторные улицы. Такой мир и безмятежность повсюду. 
- А люди? - горделиво спрашивает отец Фингер. 
- Люди? - отвечает рабби. - Какие люди?

Три паломника молятся. Первый: 
- Боже, кто я пред Тобой? Невесомая пылинка, недоступная глазу, гонимая ветром. 
Второй:
- Боже, как я мал перед Твоим величием! Мельчайший, ничтожнейший атом, затерянный в безднах пространства. 
Третий:
- Боже, до чего я крохотен перед Тобой! Маленький червяк... 
Первый второму:
- Нет, ну ты видел этого, с манией величия?

Ехали монах и монашка по пустыне на верблюде. Верблюд возьми и сдохни. Помолились они, видят -- бесполезно, смерть приходит. Монах и говорит: 
- Давай, представим, что мы в раю, разденемся.
Разделись, монашка смотрит, удивляется: 
- А что это у тебя торчит между ног? 
- А это дар Божий. Если я в тебя его всуну, создастся жизнь. 
- Так засовывай его скорей верблюду, и поехали!

П.С. Сорри за пошлость))

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (14.01.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.01.2010), Pema Sonam (14.01.2010), Zom (15.01.2010), Евгений Грейт (16.01.2010), Сергей А (16.01.2010), Шавырин (14.01.2010), Юндрун Топден (16.01.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Может конечно и баян, но все же ))

http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post...9668254212.gif

----------

Dr Chomsky (16.01.2010), Fat (18.01.2010), Karadur (21.01.2010), Бо (25.01.2010), Евгений Грейт (16.01.2010), Евгения Горенко (15.01.2010), Кузьмич (15.01.2010), Спокойный (15.01.2010)

----------


## Ынь

В одном небольшом американском городке некий бизнесмен решил открыть кабак. Беда в том, что он находился на одной улице с церковью. Естественно, церковное руководство это не устраивало, и на каждой проповеди оно призывало горожан выступать против, и молиться, чтобы бог покарал нерадивого бизнесмена. За день до объявленного открытия кабака была сильная гроза, молния ударила в кабак и он сгорел дотла. Церковники обрадовались, но ненадолго - хозяин кабака подал на них в суд с требованием компенсации ущерба. Те, естественно, все отрицали. Выслушав обе стороны, судья заметил: "Я пока еще не знаю, какой вердикт вынести, но из материалов дела следует, что какой-то владелец кабака верит в силу молитвы, а все церковное руководство - почему-то нет... "

----------

Pema Sonam (16.01.2010), Буль (15.01.2010), Юй Кан (15.01.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Приходит еврей к раввину и говорит:
-Беда у меня. Мой единственный сын принял христианство. Что мне делать? Посоветуй.
Раввин отвечает:
-Да, у тебя действительно несчастье. Я даже сразу и сказать тебе ничего не могу. Я должен посоветоваться с Богом. Приходи попозже.
Через некоторое время приходит опять еврей к раввину и спрашивает:
-Советовался ли ты с Богом? Что мне делать в моей ситуации?
-Да,- отвечает раввин,-советовался. Только Бог говорит, что помочь ничем не может - у него такая же проблема. 


Евреи собераются побить грешницу камнями, Христос выходи в центр круга и говорит: "Кто сам без греха, пусть первым кинет в меня камень!" Из-за толпы летит один и ударяет его в лоб. Он: "Мама, я тебя умоляю, хватит вмешиваться в мои дела!"


Станиславский поступает в семинарию и сдает все экзамены блестяще. Остается последний экзамен и священник долго гоняет его по Закону божьему, тот отвечает все правильно. Батюшка: "А, в Бога ты веруешь, сын мой?"
Не в силах сдержаться, Станиславский ответил: Не верю!!!!


Помирает Буш Георгий Георгиевич, предстает пред Господом. Тот на него, насупив брови, смотрит. Вроде как что-то говорить надо, как-то обращаться...
- Господи... Отче наш... Вседержителю... Не знаю... А как к тебе правильно обратиться?
Господь мрачно-сурово отвечает: - Аллах!-

----------

Чиффа (17.01.2010), Шавырин (16.01.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

:Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (17.01.2010), Шавырин (16.01.2010)

----------


## Jani



----------

Шавырин (17.01.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Любопытно, как идея борения или противостояния двух начал (инь и ян, добра и зла, будды и мары, бога и дьявола и т.п.) трансформируется в зависимости от времени.
К примеру, вот тот же сюжет, иронично (но вовсе не стёбно, как это сплошь и рядом происходит сейчас) воплощённый одним из талантливейших советских графиков второй половины ХХ века:



А кто угадает автора, тому -- респект и уважуха! : )

----------

Шавырин (17.01.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Приходит еврей к раввину и говорит:
> -Беда у меня. Мой единственный сын принял христианство. Что мне делать? Посоветуй.
> Раввин отвечает:
> -Да, у тебя действительно несчастье. Я даже сразу и сказать тебе ничего не могу. Я должен посоветоваться с Богом. Приходи попозже.
> Через некоторое время приходит опять еврей к раввину и спрашивает:
> -Советовался ли ты с Богом? Что мне делать в моей ситуации?
> -Да,- отвечает раввин,-советовался. Только Бог говорит, что помочь ничем не может - у него такая же проблема.


Вспомнился случай из жизни. Семья работников прокуратуры. Сын ушел к кришнаитам. Приходит к родителям и говорит: "Мама и папа, я вступил в секту, но Вы не волнуйтесь, касса у меня."  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))

----------

Bob (17.01.2010), Pema Sonam (17.01.2010), Sforza (18.01.2010), Евгений Грейт (17.01.2010), Кузьмич (20.01.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

На эстонской таможне, проверка документов и т.п.
Таможенник:
-- Чаай... Неет. Коффее... Неет. Какаваа, да. Какаваа цель вашшего приезда сюдаа?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Что такое Ад?
-Дьявольски интересное место.

----------

Won Soeng (23.01.2010), Доржик (23.01.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Американские авиалинии.
В пассажирский салон входит мужчина в чёрной шляпе,с пистолетом.
-Дамы и Господа,я захватил самолёт; можете курить.

----------

Bob (21.01.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (21.01.2010), Pema Sonam (21.01.2010), Won Soeng (23.01.2010), Сергей А (04.02.2010)

----------


## Lara

Ночь в старинном английском замке. Гость растерянно бегает по темному и мрачному коридору и вдруг натыкается на привидение, которое говорит ему печальным голосом:
- Я здесь обитаю уже четыре столетия...
- Ой, как хорошо! Вы наверняка знаете, где здесь туалет...

----------

Won Soeng (23.01.2010), Джигме (24.01.2010), Доржик (22.01.2010), Чиффа (22.01.2010), Шавырин (21.01.2010), Юй Кан (21.01.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Про Бооса, Лужкова, Кобзона и рояль под сценой или неудачное шоу Лужкова

----------

Евгения Горенко (22.01.2010), Поляков (22.01.2010), Спокойный (22.01.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-Мама,а почему Соломон был таким умным?
-Потому,сынок,что у него было много жён, и он со всеми советовался.

----------

Galina (23.01.2010), Юй Кан (23.01.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

В бане.
-Борис Aбрамыч, Вы уж или Крест снимите,или плавки наденьте.

----------


## Zom

Набрёл в дебрях интернета -):


***

Сошлись как-то Илья Муромец и Соловей-разбойник. Но церковь была против этого брака!

----------

Поляков (26.01.2010), Шавырин (28.01.2010)

----------


## Zom



----------

Fat (27.01.2010), Громов (18.02.2010), Джигме (29.01.2010), Доржик (04.02.2010), Поляков (27.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

))

----------


## Пилигрим

Подходит Иван Царевич к колодцу, вдруг, откуда ни возьмись чудище трехголовое. Вынул Иван меч и давай биться с Чудищем, рубит одну голову, на ее месте вырастает другая. Три дна бился Иван, обессилел, бросил меч на землю: «Все, одолело ты меня Чудище проклятое, сил мох больше нет». Сел на землю, обхватил голову руками. Чудище: «Вань, а чего приходил то»? Иван: «Воды хотел напиться». Чудище: «Ну, и кто тебе мешал»?

----------

Caddy (02.02.2010), Good (04.02.2010), Shunja (02.02.2010), Громов (18.02.2010), Доржик (04.02.2010), Дубинин (28.01.2010), Евгения Горенко (28.01.2010), Кузьмич (29.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

Угарный мульт про божью коровку и мух =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvVNgEVbFn4

А это про то, как пчёлы на самом деле добывают мёд -)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32q19_zK-Ok

----------

Shunja (02.02.2010), Кумо (08.02.2010), Спокойный (29.01.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

В зоопарке -- дочка маме:
-- Мам, а мам, почему этот козлик всё время так грустно смотрит куда-то вдаль?
-- А ты своего папу часто весёлым видишь? Жизнь у них такая...

----------

Neroli (02.02.2010), Шавырин (03.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Продам готовый бизнес; место метро,коробка для денег,гитара.

Сложно найти такого же весёлого и беззаботного продавца, как в магазине "Лаки и краски"

----------

Доржик (04.02.2010), Евгения Горенко (03.02.2010)

----------


## Good

Украинский ветхий завет: Сначала было сало…

Приводят заключённого, приговорённого к смертной казни, на электрический стул. А заключённый толстый такой, на стул не помещается. Дают ему отсрочку на месяц и задание - похудеть килограмм на 30. Проходит месяц, снова приводят этого заключённого и пытаются усадить на электрический стул. А заключённый ещё больше поправился! Его спрашивают:
- Почему же вы не похудели, вам же сказали сбросить 30 кг?!
- Да мотивация слабовата...

Дедушка бегает по утрам, не болеет, бодр и весел, любит "Ржаной из обойной муки", мама и бабушка пьют коктейли и таблетки для похудения, страдают давлением и болями в суставах, любят сладкую сдобу и солёные сухарики. Дети каждый месяц простужаются, все в прыщах и угрях, любят батоны и мороженое. Но в одном их вкусы сходятся: обойдётся старый хрыч без "Ржаного".

Избушка, окошко, а в нём огонёк..
Старуха сидит а напротив - дедок..
Обоим за двести поди уже лет,
одни -одинёшеньки, никого больше нет...
И кашу едят из тарелки одной 
и каждый, тарелку ту держит рукой...
Дед медленно ест и важно жуёт,
старуха- по быстрому, словно кто отберёт...
Дед раз посмотрел - ничего не сказал,
а в третий - взял ложкой по лбу бабке дал...
- Чего, старый пень, ты дерёсси нахал??????????!!!!!!!
Тут дед матернулся и тихо сказал:
,,-Ты ..это ...прости шо по лбу ложкой дал...
Обида берёт, что не девкою взял

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (12.02.2010), Шавырин (05.02.2010), Юндрун Топден (06.02.2010)

----------


## Поляков

"Сертификат по Тибетской медицине, полученный на Тибете (кора вокруг Кайласа). Дает право на проведение Тибетских целительских практик."

Источник доставляет. =)

"Все МЕТОДЫ, используемые в центре являются самими результативными и прогрессивными из известных человечеству на настоящий момент.
Применяемые, для оздоровления и развития человека знания являются БЕЗОПАСНЫМИ, т.к.  получены от Учителей  через ПАРАМПАРУ".

----------

Иван Ран (06.02.2010)

----------


## Бо

-Я искал в буддизме решение своих проблем.
- И что, вы их решили?
- Нет, проблемы остались, но они меня больше не беспокоят.


- Рабинович, знали бы вы, что они о вас говорят, когда вас нет! 
- Когда меня нет, пусть они меня хоть бьют.
(Из темы "В куске сахара каждая частичка имеет вкус сахара но где находится вкус сахара?")

----------

Aлександр Г. (07.02.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (12.02.2010), Secundus (10.02.2010), Шавырин (06.02.2010), Юй Кан (06.02.2010), Юндрун Топден (08.02.2010)

----------


## Lara

Однажды женщине приснился сон, что за прилавком магазина стоял Господь Бог.
- Господи! Это Ты! - воскликнула она с радостью.
- Да, это Я, - ответил Бог.
- А что у Тебя можно купить? - спросила женщина.
- У меня можно купить все, - прозвучал ответ.
- В таком случае дай мне, пожалуйста, здоровья, счастья, любви, успеха и много денег.
Бог доброжелательно улыбнулся и ушел в подсобное помещение за заказанным товаром. Через некоторое время он вернулся с маленькой бумажной коробочкой.
- И это все?! - воскликнула удивленная и разочарованная женщина.
- Да, это все, - ответил Бог и добавил: - Разве ты не знала, что в моем магазине продаются только семена?!?...

- Милая, я так устал - мы идем уже долго!
- Потерпи, милый. Я ведь совсем не устала, скоро привал.
- Не могу! Мне рюкзак плечи натер, кеды жмут, солнце печет!
- Ну что же я могу сделать, любимый?
- Может, ты вылезешь из рюкзака?

----------

Илия (09.02.2010), Шавырин (09.02.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

--Если вы можете начать свой день без кофеина,
--если вы всегда можете быть жизнерадостным и не обращать внимание на боли и недомогания,
--если вы можете удержаться от жалоб и не утомлять людей своими проблемами,
--если вы можете есть одну и ту же пищу каждый день и быть благодарными за это,
--если вы можете понять любимого человека, когда у него не хватает на вас времени,
--если вы можете пропустить мимо ушей обвинения со стороны любимого человека, когда все идет не так не по вашей вине,
--если вы можете спокойно воспринимать критику,
--если вы можете относиться к своему бедному другу так же, как и к богатому,
--если вы можете обойтись без лжи и обмана,
--если вы можете бороться со стрессом без лекарств,
--если вы можете расслабиться без выпивки,
--если вы можете заснуть без таблеток,
--если вы можете искренне сказать, что у вас нет предубеждений против цвета кожи, религиозных убеждений, сексуальной ориентации или политики, -

значит вы достигли уровня развития своей собаки.

----------

Aлександр Г. (10.02.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (12.02.2010), sidhi (13.02.2010), Буль (10.02.2010), Илия (10.02.2010), лесник (10.02.2010), Чиффа (09.02.2010), Шавырин (09.02.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

[:]/\/\/\/\/\/\[:]

_В своем недавнем телешоу доктор Лора Шлезингер сказала, что как ортодоксальна иудейка, она считает гомосексуальность мерзостью, и согласно Священному Писанию (Левит 18:22) она не может совершаться ни при каких обстоятельствах. Это ответ доктору Лоре, вышедший в Интернете:


Дорогая доктор Лора: Спасибо за то, что вы делаете, просвещая людей о Слове Божием. Из вашего шоу я узнал очень много, и я стараюсь по возможности делиться этим с другими людьми. Когда люди начинают защищать гомосексуальный образ жизни, например, я напоминаю им, что согласно книге Левит 18:22 это мерзость….Точка. Но мне, тем не менее, нужен ваш совет относительно некоторых моментов в Божием Законе, и как лучше их исполнять.

    * Когда я сжигаю быка на алтаре в качестве жертвы, я знаю, что запах этот приятен Господу – Левит 1:9. Проблема в моих соседях. Они уверяют, что этот запах не приятен им. Нужно ли мне их поразить? 


    * Мне бы хотелось продать свою дочь в рабство, как разрешается в Исходе 21:7. В наше время, как вы думаете, какую цену за нее лучше запросить? 


    * Я знаю, что не могу общаться с женщиной, пока не истек срок ее нечистоты после месячных – Левит 15:19-24. Проблема в том – а как об этом узнать? Я пытался спрашивать, но большинство женщин обижаются. 


    * Согласно Левит 25:44 я могу владеть рабами, мужчинами и женщинами, если они были захвачены из соседних народов. Мой друг считает, что имеются в виду мексиканцы, но не канадцы. Прав ли он? Могу ли я владеть канадцами? 


    * Мой сосед все время работает в субботу. В Исходе 35:2 ясно сказано, что он должен быть за это убит. Обязан ли я убить его собственноручно? 


    * Мой друг считает, что есть моллюсков – мерзость согласно Левит 11:10, но меньшая мерзость, чем гомосексуальность. Я не согласен. Можете ли вы нас рассудить? Есть ли «степени» мерзостей? 


    * Левит 21:20 четко указывает, что я не могу приближаться к алтарю Господа, если у меня есть дефекты зрения. Я ношу очки для чтения. Обязательно ли мне иметь стопроцентное зрение, или это можно как-нибудь обойти? 


    * Большинство моих друзей-мужчин стригут свои волосы, в том числе и на висках, что ясно запрещено в Левит 19:27. Как они должны умереть? 


    * Я знаю, что согласно Левит 11:6-8 прикосновение к коже мертвой свиньи делает меня нечистым, но могу ли я продолжать играть в футбол в перчатках? 


    * У моего дяди есть ферма. Он нарушает Левит 19:19, сажая два вида саженцев на одном поле, точно также поступает его жена, когда носит одежду из разных видов пряжи (смеси хлопка и полиестра). Он также часто проклинает и богохульствует. Обязательны ли все эти хлопоты с собиранием всего города вместе и забиванием их камнями? Можем ли мы просто сжечь их заживо в семейном кругу, как мы должны поступать с теми, кто спал с кем-то из родни жены или мужа? 


Я знаю, что вы все это изучали, и мене очень важен ваш совет, я уверен, что вы мне поможете. Спасибо еще раз, что вы напоминаете нам, что слово Божие остается вечным и неизменным._

----------

Fat (16.02.2010), Громов (18.02.2010), Джигме (10.02.2010), Илия (10.02.2010), куру хунг (12.02.2010), Поляков (10.02.2010), Сауди (13.02.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Воробышки и кошечки на ретрите.

посмотрел воробышек-буддист на кошку, закрыл глаза, открыл вновь и понял что кошка всего лишь его сансарная иллюзия. Посему закрыл воробышек опять спокойно глаза. Тут кошка его и съела. "Я за буддизм, - думала кошка, - облизываясь. Надо бы их ретрит посетить."

----------

Шавырин (10.02.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

.

----------

sidhi (13.02.2010), Zom (10.02.2010), Евгений Грейт (12.02.2010), Илия (10.02.2010)

----------


## Буль

Лично сам наблюдал.

----------

sidhi (13.02.2010), Евгений Грейт (12.02.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Идет урок в бурсе. Поп спрашивает:
- А ну-ка, остолопы, кто знает, что такое "божественная сила"? Молчание.
- Так вот - божественная сила есть произведение божественной массы на божественное ускорение!

----------

Джигме (13.02.2010)

----------


## Shunja

К священнику приходит девушка. 
"Согрешила, святой отец. 3 раза." Священник вытаскивает калькулятор, что-то долго считает. "Иди, дочь моя, прочитай 4 раза "Отче наш". Через неделю - та же девушка у священника. "2 раза согрешила, святой отец". Тот снова вытаскивает калькулятор, считает и говорит: "Иди, догреши еще раз, дочь моя, ибо офигенная дробь получается".

----------

Bob (12.02.2010), Raudex (13.02.2010), Zom (12.02.2010), Джигме (13.02.2010), Доржик (15.02.2010), Иван Ран (12.02.2010), Сауди (13.02.2010), Шавырин (11.02.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.02.2010)

----------


## Шаман

Ша! Уже никто никуда не идет

----------

Makc (13.02.2010), Shunja (12.02.2010), Евгений Грейт (12.02.2010), Иван Ран (12.02.2010), Шавырин (11.02.2010), Юй Кан (13.02.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Идет урок в бурсе. Поп спрашивает:
> - А ну-ка, остолопы, кто знает, что такое "божественная сила"? Молчание.
> - Так вот - божественная сила есть произведение божественной массы на божественное ускорение!


Мне больше нравится другой вариант этого анекдота. 

Рассказывал на семинаре физфака МГУ ученый секретарь не помню какой из российских православных духовных академий, священник, кандидат физ-мат и богословских наук, выпускник физфака МГУ.

В духовной академии идет лекция по богословию, один из слушателей, выпускник физфака МГУ, на ней спит. Преподаватель обращается к аудитории с вопросом об определении божественной силы, все молчат, тогда он будит спящего и спрашивает у него. Тот дает уже озвученный ответ.

Еще один анекдот из того же источника.

Комиссия проверяет подготовку выпускников духовной академии и хочет узнать их оценку известной истории с падением отрока Прохора (впоследствии св. Серафима Саровского) с колокольни.

В ответ молчание. Комиссия настаивает и через некоторое время получает в ответ  «случайность».

Рассерженные проверяющие, не получив нужный ответ, усугубляют задачу и предлагают представить, что с одним и тем же человеком такое произошло дважды. Что это?

Ответ: бывааает.

Комиссия в ярости, но идет до конца и предлагает оценить три таких случая подряд без летального исхода.

Ответ: странная закономерность.

----------

Джигме (13.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

7 чудес социализма:
1. У всех было место работы.
2. Несмотря на то что у всех было место работы,никто не работал.
3. Несмотря на то что никто не работал,норма выполнялась на 100%.
4. Несмотря на то что норма выполнялась на 100%,в магазинах ничего не было.
5. Несмотря на то что в магазинах ничего не было,у всех всё было.
6. Несмотря на то что у всех всё было,все воровали.
7. Несмотря на то что все воровали,всего хватало.

----------

Бо (15.02.2010), Чиффа (13.02.2010), Юндрун Топден (13.02.2010)

----------


## sidhi

Путин и Медведев в Кремле... Заходит Лавров.
Путин:
- Ну какие новости с Украины?
Лавров:
- Как всегда, новостей две. Одна плохая, другая хорошая.
Медведев:
- Давай хорошую.
- Тимошенко не будет президентом Украины.
- А плохая?
- Президентом Украины стал Янукович...

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (13.02.2010), Pema Sonam (14.02.2010), Shunja (13.02.2010), Zom (15.02.2010), Евгения Горенко (14.02.2010), Сауди (13.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-Ты помогаешь своей маме?-спрашивает племянницу пришедшая в гости тётя.
-Конечно! Я,например,пересчитываю серебряные ложки после твоего ухода.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.02.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Не анекдот  :Frown: 

Национальный банк Чили отчеканил монеты с ошибкой в названии страны. Монеты номиналом 50 песо были отчеканены еще в 2008 году и были выпущены в обращение. *Однако досадная ошибка была обнаружена лишь спустя год*. 
На реверсе монеты вместо CHILE было отчеканено CHIIE.

http://korrespondent.net/strange/1046905

----------


## Yeshe

Вот ведь никого не удивляет имя Роза Львовна... А как дико звучит Сирень Крокодиловна!!!

----------

Сауди (14.02.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Тоже не анекдот, но название темы на новом курайнике: "*Беседа с бывшим мусульманским проповедником, принявшим Православие в Англии*"

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Меня догоняют умные мысли, но я быстрее

----------

Джигме (15.02.2010), Евгения Горенко (14.02.2010), Шавырин (14.02.2010), Юй Кан (14.02.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

-Дорогой, давай сыграем свадьбу!
-Не хочу жениться, хочу кушать!
-Глупый, на свадьбе и наешься!

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (18.02.2010), Pema Sonam (14.02.2010), Zom (15.02.2010), Джигме (15.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Когда Аристотель придумал логику,он на радостях устроил пир и велел заколоть 40 баранов. С тех пор бараны логику не любят.

----------

Shunja (15.02.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

только что прислали с Украины

Белоснежка говорит:-"Я самая красивая" 
Дюймовочка говорит:-"Я самая маленькая" 
А баба Яга говорит:-" А я самая злая, коварная и изворотливая" 
Видят возле дороги стоит дом правды. 
Зашла в него Белоснежка, выходит плачет. Оказывается я не самая красивая, красивей меня спящая красавица. 
Зашла Дюймовочка, Выходит плачет - Я не самая маленькая, меньше меня мальчик с пальчик. 
Зашла Яга. Вышла, ногами топает, волосы на себе рвёт и кричит:-"БЛИН, КТО ТАКАЯ ТИМОШЕНКО

----------

Shunja (15.02.2010), Zom (15.02.2010), Джигме (15.02.2010), Кузьмич (16.02.2010), Сауди (16.02.2010), Шавырин (15.02.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Ирландия. В католической школе учитель спрашивает:
- Мери, кем ты хочешь стать, когда вырастешь?
- Проституткой!
- Кем, кем ???
- Про-сти-тут-кой!
- Слава Богу! Мне послышалось протестанткой!

----------

Aлександр Г. (16.02.2010), Fat (16.02.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (18.02.2010), Pema Sonam (16.02.2010), Zom (16.02.2010), Сауди (16.02.2010), Сергей А (21.02.2010), Шавырин (15.02.2010), Юндрун Топден (16.02.2010)

----------


## Good

у нас один запрещающий знак - бетонный блок, все остальные предупреждающие

Нашим детям и внукам будет тяжко, так как все нормальные Ники уже заняты...

Генерал проверяет часть.
- Жалобы есть ?
- Так точно, товарищ генерал, есть! Командир на меня орет, говорит что я
  рожу отъел. A у него у самого рожа краснее вашей!

----------

Илия (18.02.2010), Поляков (16.02.2010), Сауди (16.02.2010), Юй Кан (16.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов



----------

Jambal Dorje (16.02.2010), Илия (18.02.2010), Чиффа (17.02.2010), Юй Кан (16.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Посреди Атлантического океана тонет лайнер. Капитан в панике, и тут ему сообщают, что среди пассажиров есть раввин, который может творить чудеса. Его срочно приводят к капитану, и тот просит:
-Раббе,что можно сделать?
-Интернет есть?
-Есть!
-Тогда быстренько продавайте корабль.

----------

Bob (18.02.2010), Fat (19.02.2010), Джигме (18.02.2010), Илия (18.02.2010), Манечка (17.02.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> уже тогда хорошо, что не змей 3-головый


как говорит народная мудрость все едино, что кошку воспитывать (все равно нагадит где хочет в отместку за воспитание), что с женщиной спорить (она останется на своих позициях, а ты грехи накопишь), что с хохлами дружить (все твое сало съедят, а тебе счет за запор выставят)

----------


## Шавырин

Идёт заседание в Верховной Раде. Решают,как использовать поля после "Чернобыля":
-Злаковые сеять нельзя,корнеплоды тем более...
-А давайте засеем поля табаком, а на пачках сигарет напишем: "Минздрав последний раз предупреждает..."

----------

Bob (18.02.2010), Jambal Dorje (18.02.2010), Pema Sonam (18.02.2010), Джигме (18.02.2010), Доржик (19.02.2010), Илия (18.02.2010), Кузьмич (19.02.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Опыт - это то, что получаешь, не получив того, что хотел

----------

Bob (19.02.2010), Fat (02.03.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (19.02.2010), Доржик (19.02.2010), Кузьмич (19.02.2010), лесник (19.02.2010), Шавырин (19.02.2010), Юй Кан (19.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-Слушай,Вась,ты завтра сможешь от нашей команды пробежать на соревнованиях офисных работников?
-Пожалуй,смогу.
-А как: спринтером на короткую дистанцию или стайером на длинную?
-Давай с принтером! А тайер это что?

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (19.02.2010), Zom (19.02.2010), Доржик (19.02.2010), Юй Кан (19.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

На приёме у ветеринара девушка с чау-чау. Подходит другая:
-Ой, какая собачка! Сколько вам?
- 4 года.
- Рожали уже?
- Нет,не рожали...
- А почему?
- Мы не можем рожать, мы мальчик ...

----------

Доржик (20.02.2010), Юй Кан (20.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-А для чего нужен "одинадцати метровый" ? :EEK!:

----------

Кузьмич (20.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-Что делают в горах Афганистана американские морские пехотинцы?
-Ищут море...

----------

Доржик (21.02.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

- Вася, а что такое судьба?
- Ну это если ты идешь по улице, и тебе на голову падает кирпич!
- А если мимо?
- Значит, не судьба.

----------

Bob (22.02.2010), Neroli (21.02.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Крутизна 



Есть еще серия анекдотов о широкой мировой представленности бурят: «Стоял один наш земляк, русский, в аэропорту одного из германских городов. Тут смотрит — идут ему навстречу два азиата, живо разговаривающие на русском с еле уловимым акцентом, легко узнаваемым этим уроженцем Улан-Удэ. «О, земляки», — подумал он. Сердце его радостно забилось, и руки сами собой раскрылись для объятий. «Пацаны, вы откуда?». «С Элеватора!» — ответили пацаны и гордо прошли мимо». 



Еще одну группу Амоголонова выделила как анекдоты на тему «выдающихся физических качеств бурят и их «крутизны». 



Приезжает бурятский крутой борец в Москву. Продал лес или металл, в общем, наварился круто, и захотелось ему веселья и раздолья. Завалился в самый крутой ресторан, решил шикануть. 



— Эй! Официанты, есть у вас буузы?! 



Те удивленно: 



— Э-э-э, знаете, как раз недавно у нас были дни монгольско-бурятской кухни, и ведущий повар остановился в нашей гостинице. Так что, можно сказать, вам повезло. Сколько вам? 



— Позницу поз! 



— А много не будет? Справитесь? 



— Да вы че! Я же из Бурятии! 



Ну ладно, заказали ему позницу поз. 



 — Что будете пить? 



— Водку! Ящик! 



— А много не будет? 



— Да вы че, я же из Бурятии! 



Ну, принесли ему ящик водки, позницу поз. Он все это съел, выпил, захотелось чего-то большего. 



— А теперь мне бы женщину. Но самую сильную и мощную, красивую и т.д. 



— Есть у нас тут одна такая, только вот очень уж сильная и мощная. Справитесь? 



— Не, ну вы че, я же сказал, что я из Бурятии. 



Отвели его с женщиной в номер гостиницы и давай ждать, что будет. На третий день выходит наш герой, исхудавший, шатается, за стенки держится. 



— Да, действительно сильная женщина, умотала она меня... 



— А-а-а, говорили мы тебе, что не справишься. 



— Так кто же знал, что она из Бурятии... 







О головарах

----------

Shunja (25.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Продам квартиру в Москве или обменяю на посёлок городского типа в Калужской области.

----------

Zom (22.02.2010), Доржик (21.02.2010)

----------


## Сергей А

Разговор двух подружек:
- Чего грустная?
- В посольстве анкету не приняли для визы  :Frown: .
- Почему?
- В самом конце анкеты, в графе "Не заполнять", я написала "Хорошо".

----------

Bob (22.02.2010), Shunja (25.02.2010), Доржик (21.02.2010), Юй Кан (21.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-Это правда,что сапёры никогда не торопятся?
-Да, сапёры ходят медленно,но лучше их не обгонять.

----------

Yeshe (25.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Демократия - это когда народ выбирает себе не слуг , а хозяев.

----------

Bob (26.02.2010), Shunja (25.02.2010), Манечка (25.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Сидит мужик дома...Звонок в дверь. Открывает-на пороге еврей стоит:
-Пгостите, это не Вы вытащили вчега из пгогуби евгейского мальчика?
-Ну я.
-А шапочка,извините,где?

----------

Bob (26.02.2010), Pema Sonam (25.02.2010), Shunja (25.02.2010), Доржик (27.02.2010), Кузьмич (25.02.2010), Юй Кан (25.02.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Звонок из парткома в церковь:
  - Батюшка, подсобите стульями, завтра партсобрание - некуда людей посадить...
  - Не дам! Прошлый раз дал - все спинки матерными словами исписали!
  - А-а-а-а! Стульев не дадите - не дадим пионеров в церковный хор...
  - Не дадите пионеров в церковный хор - не дам монахов на субботник...
  - Не дадите монахов на субботник - фиг вам, а не комсомольцев на крестный ход...
  - Не будет комсомольцев на крестный ход - не будет вам монашек в сауну!!!
  - А вот за такие слова, батюшка, можно и партбилет на стол положить!!!!

----------

Bob (26.02.2010), Jambal Dorje (15.03.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (25.02.2010), Pema Sonam (25.02.2010), Илия (25.02.2010), Кузьмич (25.02.2010), Шавырин (25.02.2010), Юй Кан (25.02.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Интересно, почему женщины не помещают объявления о пропавших мужьях на пивных бутылках?

Матери кормят маленьких детей с маленьких ложечек и вилочек, интересно, что же тогда используют китайские матери? Может, зубочистки?

Интересно, стоит ли соглашаться на пластическую операцию у врача, чья приемная увешана репродукциями Пикассо?

Интересно, если человек с раздвоением личности угрожает покончить жизнь самоубийством, можно ли считать это захватом заложников?

Интересно, зачем врачи стерилизуют иглы для смертельных инъекций?

Интересно, если на улице ноль градусов, а завтра должно быть в два раза холоднее, то какая температура ожидается завтра?

----------

Илия (26.02.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Мать велела сыну хорошенько вымыть лицо. Через минуту он кричит из ванной:
- Мама, а уши относятся к лицу или уже к затылку?

Состоялся Всемирный конгресс женщин. На повестке дня стояли три вопроса:
1. Все мужчины - сволочи.
2. Носить нечего.
3. Разное.

- Капитан!!! Капитан!!!
- Что?
- Якорь всплыл!
- Хм... Скверная примета...

Сынишка в зоопарке, показывая папе на клетку с пингвинами:
-Папа, папа, смотри - линуксы!

Сержант Петренко оштрафовал проезжающий мимо каток за отсутствие запаски и лысую резину.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (26.02.2010), Zom (27.02.2010), Илия (26.02.2010), Шавырин (26.02.2010), Шаман (26.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-Абрам Моисеевич, почему вы хотите уехать из нашей страны?
-Меня не устраивает ваше отношение к гомосексуализму.
-Но, ведь всё спокойно.
-Слушайте, при Сталине за это расстреливали, при Брежневе принудительно лечили, сейчас это вошло в норму. Так вот,я хочу уехать, пока это не стало обязательным.

----------

Neroli (27.02.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.04.2010), Shunja (26.02.2010), Zom (27.02.2010), Доржик (27.02.2010), Илия (26.02.2010), Пилигрим (26.02.2010), Юй Кан (26.02.2010)

----------


## Бо

Странно, но появляются новые доказательства моей теории о том, что Будда был инопланетянином  :Smilie: 

Часть первая - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=596

Часть вторая - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....026.than.html




> 'Once I was a seer named Rohitassa, a student of Bhoja, a powerful sky-walker. My speed was as fast as that of a strong archer — well-trained, a practiced hand, a practiced sharp-shooter — shooting a light arrow across the shadow of a palm tree. My stride stretched as far as the east sea is from the west. To me, endowed with such speed, such a stride, there came the desire: 'I will go traveling to the end of the cosmos.' I — with a one-hundred year life, a one-hundred year span — spent one hundred years traveling — apart from the time spent on eating, drinking, chewing & tasting, urinating & defecating, and sleeping to fight off weariness — but without reaching the end of the cosmos I died along the way.


Будда в предыдущем воплощении перемещался через космос со скоростью 
стрелы, он решил добраться до края космоса. Добирался сто лет, но так и не добрался. Помер в дороге. В сутре на английском также смущают слова sky-walker и shooting a light arrow (стреляя стрелой света).

----------

Аминадав (27.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

"Стрела пущенная в небо,всегда падает на землю"(с) :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe

Сапёр-неудачник - это собирательный образ.

Недостаток информации рождает эйфорию, избыток - депрессию.

Брак - это узаконенное изъятие наиболее востребованных особей из коллективного пользования

Характер человека никогда нельзя понять вернее, чем по той шутке, на которую он обижается. 

Мы все делаем себя сами, но признают это только те, кто добился успеха.

Несут, как-то, меня пьяного драться...

Беда не приходит одна. После взрыва на цементном заводе, прошел дождь, и жизнь на предприятии окончательно замерла.

Eсть над чем задуматься, а нечем.

----------

Fat (02.03.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (27.02.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.04.2010), Zom (27.02.2010), Буль (27.02.2010), Доржик (27.02.2010), Кузьмич (28.02.2010), Спокойный (28.02.2010), Чиффа (27.02.2010), Шавырин (27.02.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-Муля,Вам сколько лет?
-Сорок.
-А по паспорту пятьдесят.
-Так я ж десять лет сидел!!
-Так шо,Ви там не жили?!
-Шо б Ви так жили!!!

----------

Shunja (27.02.2010), Иван Ран (27.02.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Эйнштейна попросили в двух словах объяснить теорию относительности.
Он говорит:
- Все очень просто. Смотрите: один волос на голове - это мало, не правда ли?
- конечно...
- Вот ... а в тарелке супа - много.

----------

Bob (28.02.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (27.02.2010), Шавырин (27.02.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

> Будда в предыдущем воплощении перемещался через космос со скоростью 
> стрелы, он решил добраться до края космоса. Добирался сто лет, но так и не добрался. Помер в дороге. В сутре на английском также смущают слова sky-walker и shooting a light arrow (стреляя стрелой света).


Так вот о ком Лукас кино снимал.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

Хозяйкам на заметку: питательный салат из капусты и на стол поставить не стыдно, и сожрут -- не жалко.

----------


## Буль

В русском фольклорном оригинале это звучит так:

Хороша закуска -
Квашена капустка
И подать не стыдно,
И сожрут - не жалко!

P.S. Привет моей практичной жене!

----------

Bob (28.02.2010), Юй Кан (27.02.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> -Это правда,что сапёры никогда не торопятся?
> -Да, сапёры ходят медленно,но лучше их не обгонять.


Думаю из индусов хорошие саперы получатся. Они тоже никогда не торопятся :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (04.03.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Нобелевская премия мира в этом году была присуждена физикам, сломавшим большой адронный коллайдер.

В конце концов, всё будет хорошо. Если пока не всё хорошо – это не конец.

- Здравствуйте, я ваш патологоанатом.

Неумение врать ещё не повод говорить правду.

20% людей делают 80% работы, a 80% людей считают, что они входят в эти 20%...

Как-то сквозь сон услышала, что мой муж громко храпит. Просыпаюсь: ничего подобного - я не замужем.

Гражданин Иванов организовал, пьяную драку, попал в милицию, где и дослужился до майора.

Если вы заблудились в лесу и очень устали, найдите медведя и вашу усталость как рукой снимет.

Сейчас простого дурака-то и не встретишь... все с образованием.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (28.02.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.04.2010), Вова Л. (28.02.2010), Чиффа (28.02.2010), Шавырин (28.02.2010), Шаман (28.02.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Из воспоминаний одного литератора.

16.04.1980 Яша Боровой проводил политинформацию в корректуре ["Лит. Газеты"]. Одна из слушающих:
-- Можно вопрос?
-- Конечно.
-- Почему у нас нет наволочек, простыней?
Яша:
-- Я все-таки лекцию о международном положении читаю. Вопрос не по теме.
-- Ну хорошо, тогда я спрошу: почему в Англии есть наволочки и простыни?

----------

Secundus (02.03.2010), Шавырин (28.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

Он отгадает то что вы загадали -)

http://ru.akinator.com

----------

Bob (02.03.2010), Shunja (02.03.2010), Доржик (03.03.2010), Манечка (02.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Свобода слова — это свобода слова.
А деньги в тумбочке )))

----------

Вова Л. (02.03.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Он отгадает то что вы загадали -)
> 
> http://ru.akinator.com


Известного на весь мир баритона Томаса Хэмпсона он не знает  :Frown:

----------


## ullu

> Он отгадает то что вы загадали -)
> 
> http://ru.akinator.com


Самантабхадру не отгадывает  :Smilie: 
Говорит либо Шакьямуни, либо Барабашка  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

А у меня он с третьей попытки Будду не угадал.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> А у меня он с третьей попытки Будду не угадал.


А у меня угадал три раза подряд :Smilie:

----------

Bob (03.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Т.е. с вами в разведку лучше было бы не ходить.  :Wink:

----------

Манечка (02.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

Зато всё остальное отлично отгадывает -)
У меня даже Азатота с 1 раза отгадал... вот уж не думал -)

----------


## Бо

Увидел на буддийском сайте под фотографией Поталы предложение купить памперсы в интернет магазине и представил, как в пещеру Миларепы где то в Тибете зашел коммивояжер...

----------


## Топпер

> Увидел на буддийском сайте под фотографией Поталы предложение купить памперсы в интернет магазине и представил, как в пещеру Миларепы где то в Тибете зашел коммивояжер...


И самое смешное, что он таки уговорил Миларепу их купить  :Smilie: 

Вспомнился бородатый советский анекдот, времён железного занавеса:

С большим трудом отпустили в Америку передовика производства, партийца со стажем, и в общем проверенного товарища в турпоездку. Возвращается он из Штатов. Впечатлений, конечно, масса. Собрались родственники, друзья, знакомые. Из партактива заводского товарищи зашли.
- Что тебя там больше всего поразило? Может, язвы кап. общества?
- Нет, - сказал турист и вытащил из чемодана погонялку для слона.
- Может, их социальное неравенство?
- Нет, - сказал турист и вытащил из чемодана корзинку для кобры.
- Так что же?
- Их комивояджеры! - сказал турист и вытащил из чемодана щипцы для омаров.

----------

Шавырин (02.03.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Зато всё остальное отлично отгадывает -)
> У меня даже Азатота с 1 раза отгадал... вот уж не думал -)


А у меня по поводу загаданного колобка сначала спросил является ли он героем мультфильма, а под конец поинтересовался девственник ли он. 
Откуда у них такие мультики?  :EEK!:

----------

Schwejk (02.04.2010), Zom (02.03.2010), Юй Кан (02.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> под конец поинтересовался девственник ли он.


И, что вы ответили?  :Wink: 

Тоже сейчас загадал колобка. Про девственность не спросили, зато поинтересовались, не является ли иногда данный персонаж антисемитом  :EEK!:

----------

Zom (02.03.2010), Манечка (02.03.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Ааааааааааааааааааааа! Как он это делает?

----------


## Shunja

> Он отгадает то что вы загадали -)
> 
> http://ru.akinator.com



Как??? Откуда ему знать кто такой Миларепа? 
Интересно как это работает?
Ну вообще нереально, даже портет выдал.
Короче немного в ужасе от этой машины.

----------

Доржик (03.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Ааааааааааааааааааааа! Как он это делает?


Всё просто. Данный сайт напрямую подключен к серверам "кровавой гебни"  :Cool:

----------

Bob (03.03.2010), Zom (02.03.2010), Манечка (02.03.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Вот так ему: не Али баба, не Миларепа, не Заратустра. Это был Шарипутра. Так этой машине.

----------

Юй Кан (02.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Вот так ему: не Али баба, не Миларепа, не Заратустра. Это был Шарипутра. Так этой машине.


Ничё - я ему Сарипутту, Ананду, Моггаллану и Анурудху уже скормил. Скоро будет всех знать -)

----------

Shunja (02.03.2010), Манечка (02.03.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

очень похоже, что движок накапливает "пути и ходы" вопросов-ответов и учиться.
чем больше с ним людей играет, тем умнее он становиться)

----------

Shunja (02.03.2010), Михаил Макушев (03.03.2010)

----------


## Shunja

> очень похоже, что движок накапливает "пути и ходы" вопросов-ответов и учиться.
> чем больше с ним людей играет, тем умнее он становиться)


Мне вот тоже так подумалось, ибо внизу там ещё статистика персонажа есть.

----------


## Zom

Угу. Он лучше всего (быстрее всего) угадывает тех, кого загадали, например, 2000 раз. Некоторые уточняющие вопросы, например, уже чётко заточены под конкретных персонажей.

----------


## Neroli

> И, что вы ответили?


Я ответила, что не знаю.  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

> Я ответила, что не знаю.


Главное, чтобы об этом ответе не узнали производители жёлтой литературы. Иначе, скоро на прилавках появится бестселлер "Половая жизнь колобков (из семейства хлебобулочных)" :Kiss:

----------

Neroli (02.03.2010), Бо (02.03.2010), Доржик (03.03.2010), Шавырин (02.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-Рабинович, Вы играете на скрипке?
-Нет.
-А Ваш сын?
-Да.
-Что, да?
-Тоже нет.

----------

Bob (03.03.2010), Доржик (03.03.2010), Чиффа (02.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (02.03.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> http://ru.akinator.com


Отгадывает только хорошо известных. Я ему позагадывал несколько нобелевских лауреатов - никого не угадал.

----------


## Буль

Я сегодня обучал его узнавать Жореса Алфёрова. Попробуйте.  :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (04.03.2010), Манечка (03.03.2010), Юй Кан (03.03.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Иногда угадывает Будду Шакьямуни с первого раза, а иногда вообще не угадывает, предложил подряд 3 неверных варианта: Тарзан (человек-обезьяна)  :Smilie: , Спартак и Авраам.

----------


## Yeshe

ну всё! весь форум уперся в дурацкую игру! 

Это ветка анекдотов! хватит флудить!  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Знакомый лама рассказывал, что когда он был в Москве, его замучили милиционеры останавливать для проверки документов, а он сильно похож на кавказца, при том что ходил он не совсем в мирской одежде а в монгольской одежде, в которой ходят ламы миряне. Потом он сказал одному милиционеру, что он буддист, за мир во всем мире, на что милиционер сказал: "Знаю, знаю, нирвана там, чё куришь?"

----------

Secundus (03.03.2010), sergey (03.03.2010)

----------


## Bob

> ну всё! весь форум уперся в дурацкую игру!


Как раз-таки эта "игра" вовсе не дурацкая!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как раз-таки эта "игра" вовсе не дурацкая!


Да-да, все буддисты (даже монахи и старшие по мирянам) спасают от неведения ещё одного бота! : ))

----------

Neroli (03.03.2010), Кузьмич (03.03.2010), Чиффа (03.03.2010)

----------


## Bob

> Да-да, все буддисты (даже монахи и старшие по мирянам) спасают от неведения ещё одного бота! : ))


 :Cool:

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Да-да, все буддисты (даже монахи и старшие по мирянам) спасают от неведения ещё одного бота! : ))


Есть надежда, что он таки достигнет просветления?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть надежда, что он таки достигнет просветления?


У меня -- нет.
А что? : )))

----------


## Юй Кан

МИФИ приводят в божеский вид:
http://www.mephist.ru/mephist%5Cnews...2576D80070AA8D
http://bigsva.livejournal.com/369592.html

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.03.2010), Бо (03.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Русский бутерброд падает маргарином вниз.

----------

Доржик (04.03.2010), Кумо (06.03.2010), Манечка (04.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

-Абрам,что такое антисиммитизм?
-Это зависть к детям Адама и Евы тех, кто произошел от обезьяны.

----------

Pema Sonam (04.03.2010), Shunja (04.03.2010), Джигме (04.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (03.03.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Приходит новый русский к священнику:
-Батюшка, надо кота отпеть!
-Нет, сын мой, не положено.
-А что делать?
-Ну, пойди вон туда, через дорогу, там коммерческая церковь, они за деньги всё, что хочешь, сделают.
-А хватит ли денег, у меня только 4000 баксов?
-А что же ты сразу не сказал, что у тебя кот крещёный?!

----------

Bob (04.03.2010), Pema Sonam (05.03.2010), Шавырин (04.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

И безо всякого гнева...

----------

Bob (05.03.2010), Ozma (06.03.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.03.2010), Вова Л. (05.03.2010), Джигме (05.03.2010), Евгений Грейт (05.03.2010), Манечка (06.03.2010), Сергей А (06.03.2010), Чиффа (05.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сегодня Президент приезжает в Киров, вчера его охрана проверяла объекты , которые он посетит , зашли в музей Васнецовых ,показали пальцем на дежурившую там милицию 
- так ,ЭТИХ здесь быть не должно 
- но, это же милиция, они обеспечивают охрану 
- вы знаете , что в последнее время с ментами творится, УБРАТЬ ВСЕХ нафиг

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Недавно в детском саду №5 прошёл концерт Мэрилина Мэнсона. До этого Мэнсон думал, что он - исчадие ада, отродье сатаны... А оказалось, что он банальный бабай!

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (07.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер



----------


## Сергей А

А вы помыли сегодня своих ежиков?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjBb2...layer_embedded

----------

Кузьмич (06.03.2010), Манечка (06.03.2010), Юй Кан (06.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ozma (07.03.2010), Джигме (08.03.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Раз уж о политике...

----------


## Ната

Утащено с сайта знакомств!

Игорь
Россия, Санкт-Петербург
Возраст: 39 лет

Познакомлюсь:
с Девушкой в возрасте 16-20 лет

Кого я хочу найти:
Королевство увеличивается, а достойной золушки все нет (без вредных привычек, с хорошими внешними данными и наличием интелекта), для превращения в принцессу, способную на преданность, верность и любовь (без интимного прошлого, знающую, что такое честь с молоду, а платье с нову).НЕ ПИСАТЬ: с манией величия, считающих себя последней задницей на планете; потасканных неудачниц; неликвид брачного рынка; ЛЮДЕЙ С НЕТРАДИЦИОННОЙ ОРИЕНТАЦИЕЙ; зависливых идиотов, чьи дискуссии, советы, вопросы здесь никому не нужны. Коментариев не оставлять-не интересно. Тело на продажу не предлогать-я брезглив. Писать только по делу, остальной словестный понос не читается.

Цель знакомства:
Брак, создание семьи
------------------------------------

А теперь извольте видеть принца

----------

Pema Sonam (07.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (08.03.2010)

----------


## Шаман

> Королевство увеличивается, а достойной золушки все нет (без вредных привычек, с хорошими внешними данными и наличием интелекта)...



Ой, как я очень это богатство люблю и уважаю!
Маловато! Маловато будет!

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Этот" принц" все это барахло явно закупил в Пекине ,на рынке псевдо антиквариата ,там специально покупают обстановку для дворцов.

----------


## Aion



----------

Asanga (09.03.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (08.03.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.03.2010), Raudex (10.03.2010), Zom (08.03.2010), Аня Приходящая (18.03.2010), Джигме (08.03.2010), Дролма Церинг (08.03.2010), Ната (08.03.2010), Сергей А (20.03.2010), Чиффа (08.03.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

ВАУ!!!! вот так кот!!!!! Самый что ни на есть мартовский!

----------

Aion (08.03.2010), Юй Кан (09.03.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Знакомый лама рассказывал, что когда он был в Москве, его замучили милиционеры останавливать для проверки документов, а он сильно похож на кавказца, при том что ходил он не совсем в мирской одежде а в монгольской одежде, в которой ходят ламы миряне. Потом он сказал одному милиционеру, что он буддист, за мир во всем мире, на что милиционер сказал: "Знаю, знаю, нирвана там, чё куришь?"


Этот ваш лама низенького роста и с длинными волосами такой?

----------


## Джигме

Загадал Падмасамбхаву на http://ru.akinator.com но он его с 4-х попыток не угадал хотя потом выдал мне список для того чтобы я указал кто это был и там был Падмасамбхава.

----------


## Zom

> Загадал Падмасамбхаву на http://ru.akinator.com но он его с 4-х попыток не угадал хотя потом выдал мне список для того чтобы я указал кто это был и там был Падмасамбхава.


Потому что мало кто загадывает такое. Я так понял, что непопулярные запросы в базу так и не попадут. Т.е. ты даёшь ему нового персонажа, он просто учитывает, что такой есть, но модератор его не примет, если не будет достаточного количества обращений именно по такому запросу. Это логично, ибо фильтрует ненужную работу по совершенствованию программы.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> МИФИ приводят в божеский вид:
> http://www.mephist.ru/mephist%5Cnews...2576D80070AA8D
> http://bigsva.livejournal.com/369592.html


спасибо за ссылку давно так не смеялся. Сансарин хурдэ оказывается смешнее любого творчества

----------

Юй Кан (09.03.2010)

----------


## Шаман

Богословие станет научной специальностью
Я плакалЪ над комментариями. Осторожно, есть мат.

----------

Манечка (09.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (09.03.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Богословие станет научной специальностью
> Я плакалЪ над комментариями. Осторожно, есть мат.


Не знаю как в остальном мире, но в России явно наступает Кали-юга...

----------


## Юй Кан

> ВАУ!!!! вот так кот!!!!! Самый что ни на есть мартовский!


Это, как подсказала знакомая кошатница, -- нормальный, только хорошо отмасштабированный и встроенный в хорошую компания, *манул*. : ))

----------

Чиффа (30.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знаю как в остальном мире, но в России явно наступает Кали-юга...


Нешто она только наступает, а не крепчает _по всему миру_?
В эту югу, как сказано, если не ошибаюсь, в Ведах: "Корова дхармы стоит на одной ноге" (если вообще не лежит на брюхе)...



> “КАЛИ-ЮГА — в мифологич. хронологии последняя из 4 юг, «век демона Кали», называемый также «железным веком». Ее продолжительность 1200 (1000 + 100 x 2 «время сумерек») «божественных лет» или 432 000 человеческих. Это самый плохой век. От первоначальной добродетели остается лишь 1/4 часть, к тому же быстро убывающая. <...> В настоящее время мы находимся в эпохе К.-Ю., которая началась, по традиции, в 3102 г. до н. э. (год войны, описанной в «Махабхарате»).” (“ИНДУИЗМ. ДЖАЙНИЗМ. СИКХИЗМ. Словарь”, под общ. ред. Альбедиль М. Ф. и Дубянского А. М., М., 1996.)


Лучшее время для совершенствования! : )

----------

Юндрун Топден (09.03.2010)

----------


## Ната

:Smilie: 

смешной ролик

----------

Pema Sonam (12.03.2010)

----------


## Ната



----------

Аня Приходящая (18.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (13.03.2010)

----------


## Ната

:Smilie:

----------


## Ната

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ната

Сошлись на Куликовом поле два войска.
Вышли вперед два богатыря - Пересвет и Челубей, и начали биться. 
Ударил Челубей своей палицей. 
Тяжела палица басурманская, страшный удар обрушился на русского богатыря: вошли ноги Пересвета по колено во сыру землю. Однако выстоял Пересвет и сам ударил палицей. 
И вошли ноги Челубея по колено… в ж*пу. Не приняла земля русская ног татарских. 


Запись в школьном дневнике: "Ваш сын обосрался на уроке мужества!" 

В продаже появилась новая минералка «Утреннее западло», которая открывается только штопором

Недавно прошел чемпионат мира по вязанию среди бабушек: бабушка из Украины связала свитер, бабушка из Китая связала «Ай-фон», бабушка из Голландии не смогла связать и двух слов, а бабушка из Сомали связала всех остальных бабушек и требует выкуп!


Я в школе вообще былa очень некрасивым ребенком.Учителя даже пили перед уроком.


В службу 911 поступил тревожный звонок. Спасатели занервничали, но трубку не сняли.

----------

Neroli (10.03.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.03.2010), Schwejk (02.04.2010), Zom (11.03.2010), Аня Приходящая (14.03.2010), Бо (09.03.2010), Вова Л. (09.03.2010), Джигме (16.03.2010), Доржик (04.04.2010), куру хунг (13.03.2010), Судхана (03.04.2010), Шавырин (14.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (10.03.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Янукович на собрании избирателей в Львовской области сказал: Тут собрался лучший геноцид страны" Помошник шепчет: Не геноцид а генофонд" "Да , - поправился Янукович, - и генофонд тоже"

Вот я когда смотрю на живых существ коим всего в бодх мысли желаю, то меня мучает вопрос почище Гондураса: Это генофонд или геноцид?

В магазине тот же вопрос при взгляде на продукты: Это генофонд или геноцид.

Да и в зеркало смотришь и тот же вопрос.........

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Запись в школьном дневнике: "Ваш сын обосрался на уроке мужества!".


предлагаю вам деликатный варианат ОБЭТОВАЛСЯ, чтобы и обеты соблюсти и весть благую донести

----------

Ozma (10.03.2010)

----------


## Olle

Очень полная женщина застревает в сиденье для унитаза и начинает звать на помощь мужа. Муж пытается ее вытащить, но безрезультатно. Тогда он
звонит спасателям, но потом вдруг осознает, что не может позволить им увидеть свою жену голой. Тогда он берет свою соломенную шляпу и
закрывает им интимные места жены. Через некоторое время приезжают спасатели, командир экипажа оценивает ситуацию и говорит:
- Женщину сейчас вытащим, перепилив сиденье, а вот мексиканцу уже ничем не поможешь…

В детском садике все дети началиругаться матом. В ходе разбирательства выяснили, что пару дней назад два солдата вешали люстру в садике. Заведующая в шоке, звонит командиручасти, разберитесь там мол. Командир вызывает солдат на ковер. 
- Колитесь, как вы так себя вели, что все дети ругаются матом. 
- Мы здесь не причем. Мы вели себя культурно. Рядовой Петров паяльником припаивал провода к люстре, а держал стремянку. И тут с паяльника раскаленное олово стало капать мне на голову. А я и говорю "рядовойПетров, пожалуйста, не надо больше мне раскаленным оловом на голову капать

Чтобы петь караоке, слух не нужен. Нужны хорошее зрение и отсутствие совести... 

У мужика бессонница. Он ворочается с боку на бок, в голове роятся мысли:
- Интересно, есть Бог или нет? Или все-таки есть? Или все-таки нету?.. Или есть?
Голос сверху:
- Нету меня, нету! Спи! 

Отоларинголог проверяет слух пациента:
- Двадцать...
- От дурака слышу!

Китайские гомосексуалисты попросили убежище на Украине. Мы, говорят они, с одной стороны желтые, а с другой - голубые.

----------

Bob (13.03.2010), Jambal Dorje (12.03.2010), Zom (11.03.2010), Аня Приходящая (14.03.2010), Гелег (13.03.2010), Джигме (16.03.2010), Кузьмич (13.03.2010), Манечка (12.03.2010), Ната (21.03.2010), Судхана (03.04.2010), Шавырин (14.03.2010)

----------


## Спокойный

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP9Tp08Cn4c

----------


## Аньезка

> 


Буэ, мужика надо отправить на педикюр срочно!  :Confused:

----------


## Lara

Катаются на велосипедах два психотерапевта. Вдруг один кааак... упадет. Поднимается, весь бок разодран, синяки, рука сломана, нога не сгибается. К нему подъезжает другой, и участливо, проникновенно так, говорит:
- Ты упал, тебе больно? Хочешь об этом поговорить?!?...

- Девушка, вы сегодня вечером свободны?
- Слушай, парень, я уже давно не девушка!... ну, что задумался?
- Лет десять назад такой ответ был бы для меня руководством к действию, а сейчас - это информация к размышлению. Может быть, уточните?..

----------

Доржик (14.03.2010), Илия (15.03.2010), Чиффа (14.03.2010)

----------


## Викарий

Типы буддистов
Вашему вниманию предоставляется типология людей в двух крайних формах, которых можно встретить в различных дхарма-центрах различных уважаемых традиций. Любые совпадения с реальными людьми не случайны, а говорят кое о чём. Пожалуйста, не воспринимайте это слишком серьезно. Да пребудет с вами Мудрость и чувство юмора! :-)  

ТХЕРАВАДА 
 (1) Домашний практик.
 Всю свою жизнь жаловался на жизнь. Теперь медитирует в перерывах между чтением Парибка и Андросова. Считает, что учение Будды истинно, потому что оно верно. Придаёт медитативным переживаниям катастрофическое значение, но на людях говорит об обратном. Брезгует общением с ламаистами, махаянистами и христианами. Не любит слов "химия, хитрость, хирург, хижина". Считает их оскорбительными и унижающими достоинство слушающего. Склонен к пессимизму и самобичеванию. Наивен.
 (2) Интернетовый практик.
Всю свою жизнь просидел за компьютером. Теперь медитирует на страницах интернет-форумов. Считает, что учение Будды истинно, потому что правильно понимает его лишь он сам. Не придает медитативным переживаниям никакого значения, потому что никогда их не имел. Обожает общаться с ламаистами, махаянистами и христианами, доказывая почему они неправы. Любит слова "химия, хитрость, хирург, хижина", так как это лишний повод написать модератору. Склонен к спорам и провокациям. Изворотлив.  

ДЗЭН  
(1) Замороженный практик.
Всю свою жизнь просидел в дзадзен. Делает перерывы между дзадзен только на еду и нужду. Во время еды мечтает достигнуть просветления путем дзадзен. По жизни заторможен и долго думает. Иногда зависает во время разговора, уставившись в одну точку. Инертен.
(2) Прорубанный практик.
Всю свою жизнь разгадывал коаны. Пока не понял, что ничего понять невозможно. Между ассоциативной болтовней делает редкие перерывы на чтение Догена, если делает вообще. Любит поучать людей и говорить загадками. Склонен к непредсказуемому поведению и угрозам "бамбуком хрясь". Надоедлив.  

ГЕЛУГПА  
(1) Улыбающийся практик.
Всю свою прошлую жизнь изучал ламрим. Всю свою текущую жизнь изучает Ламрим. Всю свою следующую жизнь планирует изучать Ламрим. В свободное от учебы время любит медитировать на пустоту ложки чашки и цитировать Геше Тинлея. Склонен к услужливости и улыбчивости, но когда никто не видит превращается в страшного дядьку с рогами и кормит воображаемых сущностей. Незаметен.
 (2) Хмурый практик.
Всю свою прошлую жизнь изучал Ламрим. Всю свою текущую жизнь изучает Ламрим. Теперь отчаянно понимает, что всю свою следующую жизнь придется изучать Ламрим. В свободное от изучения Ламрим время любит рассказывать про пуленепробиваемые мантры и летающие пурбы. Склонен к шаманизму, и в любой момент может превратиться во что угодно, чтобы подчинить кого надо. Недоверчив.  

НИНГМАПА  
(1) Тихопомешавшийся практик.
Всю свою жизнь бубнил мантры и представлял цветные картинки божеств. Бубнит мантры даже на унитазе и на ретритах разных учителей. Живет в фантазиях похожих на мандалы и боится прогневать йидама/дакини/защитников. Склонен к поиску нарушений самай. Осторожен.
(2) Буйнопомешавшийся практик.
Всю свою жизнь бубнил мантры и представлял цветные картинки божеств. После случайного вхождения праны в центральный канал перестал бубнить мантры, и начал их выкрикивать на улицах и ретритах. Считает себя божеством и просит называть себя его именем. Живет в поисках очередной дакини для тантрического соития. Склонен к буйствам и угрожанию высшими силами. Вспыльчив.  

ДЗОГЧЕН-ОБЩИНА 
 (1) Испражняющийся практик.
Всю свою жизнь страдал от запоров тела, речи и ума. Теперь испражняется телом, речью и умом везде, где можно и особенно в общине. Любит самосовершенно насмехаться над буддийскими путями и выходить за пределы приличия. Склонен к изначально чистому пьянству, беспорядочному сексу и стёбу над ближним, ссылаясь при этом на ригпа и Пелевина. Вне общины выдает себя за обывателя. Надменен.
(2) Сотрудничающий практик.
Всю свою жизнь любил шумные компании и тусовки. Теперь делает вид, что сотрудничает везде, где можно и особенно, когда все смотрят. Любит призывать к сотрудничеству, когда не о чем поговорить. Склонен к самосовершенным интригам и общественным собраниям. Вне общины выдаёт себя за посетителя кружка тибетской вышивки. Двуличен.   

 КАРМА-КАГЬЮ (ОЛЕ НИДАЛ)  
(1)Задумчивый практик
Всю свою жизнь задумывался над смыслом бытия. После лекции Ламы Оле понял, что должен прочитать все его книги, но прочитав их очень пожалел об этом, так как узнал, что ничего другого читать нельзя. В перерывах между перечитыванием книг Ламы Оле медитирует на Кармапу под диктовку аудиозаписи Ламы Оле. Склонен к задумчивости, но в общении с людьми демонстрирует экспрессию и видимость всезнания. Фанатичен. 
 (2)Крутой практик
Всю свою жизнь считал себя крутым. Случайно попав на лекцию Ламы Оле решил, что может стать еще круче. После посещения курса Пховы решил, что чем больше дырка в голове, тем больше нектара можно получить от Будды Амитабхи, что само по-себе круто. Любит рассказывать насколько это круто, быть учеником Лама Оле Нидала. В неформальной обстановке демонстрирует художественный свист дыркой от Пховы, что безусловно очень круто. Комичен.

----------

Jambal Dorje (15.03.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (17.03.2010), Secundus (16.03.2010), Аня Приходящая (18.03.2010), Бо (14.03.2010), Доржик (15.03.2010), Дубинин (14.03.2010), Леонид Ш (14.03.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2010), Шаман (14.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

Такое ощущение, что сие сочинял человек, которого сильно обидели -)

----------

Bob (19.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (15.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (14.03.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Повезли мужика хоронить, по дороге мужик вывалился из гроба и тело нечаянно переехал пьяный тракторист. Подумав что задавил живого человека, он испугался и выкинул труп в реку. А в это время ниже по течению браконьеры динамитом рыбу глушили, и тут видят они тело плывущее... Браконьеры подумали, что это они мужика подорвали, вытащили тело на берег и привязали к пограничному столбу. На следуещее утро подслеповатый пограничник, делая утренний обход, издалека принял тело за нарушителя и выпустил в него весь “магазин”. Подойдя ближе, он увидел, что это простой гражданский и, желая помочь, отвез его в ближайшую сельскую больницу. В больнице спустя час из операционной выходит хирург и говорит:

- Еще бы минут на 15 опоздали, и медицина была бы бессильна!

----------

Bob (19.03.2010), Fat (16.03.2010), Jambal Dorje (15.03.2010), Ozma (15.03.2010), Pema Sonam (15.03.2010), Schwejk (02.04.2010), Аня Приходящая (18.03.2010), Бо (14.03.2010), Доржик (04.04.2010), Илия (15.03.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (14.03.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вчера меня насторожило появление дорожного знака "одностороннее 
движение" при въезде на кладбище.

* * *

Идут двое по кладбищу и читают надписи на могилах.
Один читает:
- Джон Смит, адвокат и хороший человек.
Второй:
- Вот это да, двух чуваков в одну могилу запихали!

* * *

Приходит женщина в магический салон. Ее встречает весь из себя колоритный такой колдун в балахоне, с хрустальным шаром, жезлом и пр. прибамбасами и просит рассказать суть проблемы. Женщина рассказывает: 

- У меня трое детей, на работе получаю копейки, а муж, гад такой, ушел к 18-ти летней девчонке. Верните мне мужа, сколько угодно заплачу. 

Разумеется, колдун ей отвечает: 

- Все сделаю, платите 1000 рублей в кассу. Если что не так, приходите еще раз. 

Женщина платит и уходит. Возвращается через неделю вся потрепанная и с выпученными глазами. Колдун ей: 

- Что случилось? Неужели муж так и не вернулся? 

Ему в ответ: 

- Вернулся, но первый, которого схоронила 10 лет назад.

* * *

Майор вызывает к себе бойца: 
- Рядовой Петров, ты в загробную жизнь веришь? 
- ??? 
- Тебя на КПП бабушка ждет, к которой ты две недели назад на похороны ездил.

----------

filoleg (15.03.2010), Jambal Dorje (15.03.2010), Ozma (15.03.2010), Pema Sonam (15.03.2010), Аня Приходящая (18.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (14.03.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> -Рабинович, Вы играете на скрипке?
> -Нет.
> -А Ваш сын?
> -Да.
> -Что, да?
> -Тоже нет.


почти из этой серии дореволюционный:
-Поручик, вы курите?
-Наоборот.
-Что наоборот?
-Не курю.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ната

Пришла домой, смотрю - пыль лежит. Думаю, дай-ка и я прилягу...


Про автобусы:

-молодой человек, а вы выходите на этой остановке?
- нет, я на следующей.
-ой, а давайте тогда меняться!
-это как это? Я на этой, а вы на следующей?


- Гребаный Церетели - подумал Колобок, глядя на снеговика.

Приближается, приближается 23 февраля- всероссийский праздник пены для бритья.

- Девчонки! Я себе пластическую операцию сделала. Вот здесь подтянула, тут убрала! Ещё и на сумочку осталось!!


Утро в цыганской семье: 
Кто раньше проснулся - тот красивей всех оделся…

Не всё то Windows, что висит



- Доктор, плохо срастается нога после перелома. Постоянно хожу на костылях.
- Сестра, слабительное. Сейчас костылики-то бросите. И побежите!!!


Пиво - это еще одно докозательство того, что Господь любит нас и хочет, чтоб мы были счастливы

----------

Ozma (15.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.03.2010), Доржик (18.03.2010), Илия (16.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

[QUOTE=Викарий;315170]Типы буддистов

Геше Джампа Тинлей рассказывал), как Другпа Кунле шутил про четыре тибетских школы. Другпа Кунле говорил: "Однажды я проснулся и не обнаружил в своем уме такого-то омрачения, я начал его искать и нашел в такой-то школе", и так про четыре школы. Критика четырех школ через шутку. Главные неблагие фишки всех четырех школ. К сожалению не помню этой истории.

----------

Бо (21.03.2010), Кузьмич (16.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Снега зверски много 



я тоже когда-то работал тигрой  :Smilie:

----------

Манечка (23.05.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Ната (17.03.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Мериканские притчи за жисть.
Муж заходит в душ, в то время как его жена только закончила мыться. Раздается дверной звонок. Жена наскоро заворачивается в полотенце и бежит открывать. На пороге – сосед Боб. Увидев её, Боб говорит:
«Я дам Вам 800 долларов, если Вы снимете полотенце».
Подумав пару секунд, женщина делает это и стоит перед Бобом голая. Боб дает ей 800 долларов и уходит. Жена надевает полотенце обратно и возвращается в ванную.
«Кто это был?» – спрашивает муж. 
«Боб, сосед» – отвечает жена.
«А, – говорит муж, – он ничего не говорил про 800 долларов, которые мне должен?»
Мораль: делитесь с акционерами информацией о выданных кредитах, иначе Вы можете оказаться в неприятной ситуации.

***

Священник предлагает монахине подвезти ее. Сев в машину, она закидывает ногу за ногу, так, что бедро обнажается.
Священнику с трудом удается избежать аварии. Выровняв машину, он украдкой кладет руку ей на ногу.
Монахиня говорит: «Отец, Вы помните Псалом 129?» Священник убирает руку. Но, поменяв передачу, он опять кладет руку ей на ногу. Монахиня повторяет: «Отец, Вы помните Псалом 129?».
Священник извиняется: «Простите, сестра, но плоть слаба».
Добравшись до монастыря, монахиня тяжело вздыхает и выходит.
Приехав в церковь, священник находит Псалом 129. В нем говорится: «Иди дальше и ищи, выше ты найдешь счастье».
Мораль: если Вы плохо знаете свою работу, многие возможности для развития пройдут прямо у Вас перед носом.

----------

Schwejk (02.04.2010), Бо (21.03.2010), Вова Л. (18.03.2010), Джигме (28.03.2010), Доржик (18.03.2010), Евгения Горенко (18.03.2010), Илия (18.03.2010), Спокойный (19.03.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Приехав в церковь, священник находит Псалом 129. В нем говорится: «Иди дальше и ищи, выше ты найдешь счастье».


Псалом 129, вроде, не об этом.

----------

Fat (14.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Псалом 129, вроде, не об этом.


Псалом 129.



> 1.Из глубины взываю к Тебе, Господи.
> 2.Господи! услышь голос мой. Да будут уши Твои внимательны к голосу молений моих.
> 3.Если Ты, Господи, будешь замечать беззакония,- Господи! кто устоит?
> 4.Но у Тебя прощение, да благоговеют пред Тобою.
> 5.Надеюсь на Господа, надеется душа моя; на слово Его уповаю.
> 6.Душа моя ожидает Господа более, нежели стражи - утра, более, нежели стражи - утра.
> 7.Да уповает Израиль на Господа, ибо у Господа милость и многое у Него избавление,
> 8. и Он избавит Израиля от всех беззаконий его.

----------

Вова Л. (18.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Программист звонит коллеге:
- У меня заболел пудель. Помнится вы говорили, что у вас болел ваш
спаниель. Что вы предпринимали?
- Я дал собаке диметилизоглюконат.
Через день первый снова звонит:
- Я дал пуделю этот глюконат - и он сразу сдох!!!
- Да-да, мой спаниель тоже сдох сразу...

----------

Pema Sonam (28.03.2010), Джигме (28.03.2010), Илия (19.03.2010), Кузьмич (19.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (18.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Интересно, как трансформируются анеки...
Давняя версия:

Один кум прибегает к другому со словами:
-- Слушай, у меня тут корова заболела!
-- А что у неё?
-- Ну, как что съест -- её сразу выворачивает...
-- О, с моей тоже такое было!
-- И что делал?
-- Да просто взял кусок оконного стекла, покрошил слегка, потом подмешал в силос и дал ей...
-- Понял! -- кричит первый и спешно уматывает к себе.
Через полчаса является опять.
-- Кум, а моя-то после этого сдохла!
-- Так и моя тоже сдохла, ты просто не дослушал.

Обычно анек этот рассказывали, когда человек перебивает собеседника...

----------

Илия (19.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

... )))

----------

Бо (21.03.2010), Ната (21.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

:Cool:

----------

Вова Л. (19.03.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Злые лимоны после смерти попадают в лимонАД!

----------

Ната (21.03.2010), Спокойный (20.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Всё-таки велик и могуч русский язык. 
Только сегодня узнал, что "основы православной культуры" уже называют "основы поповедения"  :Smilie:

----------

Yeshe (21.03.2010), Буль (21.03.2010), Вова Л. (21.03.2010), Манечка (24.03.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Поляков (21.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дело, мне кажется, не столько в языке, сколько в менталитете и умении обыграть что угодно, низводя на стёбный уровень.
Когда-то просто пронзил такой вот полуприличный анек:

-- Чем отличается "Ниссан" от "Пассата"?
-- "Пассат" -- это "Ниссан", успевший добежать до угла.

Это ж надо *так тонко* чувствовать слово! : )) Хотя об этом ещё Гоголь говорил...

----------

Bob (22.03.2010), Jambal Dorje (24.03.2010), Манечка (24.03.2010), Пилигрим (22.03.2010), Сергей А (22.03.2010)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Когда-то очень нравилось - Иван Суссанин - первый полупроводник.

----------


## Буль

> Когда-то очень нравилось - Иван Суссанин - первый полупроводник.


О, будды!!! Граждане великой страны уже не знают как правильно пишется фамилия легендарного героя России: "Сусанин"... Куда катится мир...

Чтобы было по теме:

В своё время известная в "демократических кругах" вещь: *демократия от демократизации отличается так же, как канал от канализации.*

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Спасибо Бао ржу, не могу!

----------


## Леонид Ш

> О, будды!!! Граждане великой страны уже не знают как правильно пишется фамилия легендарного героя России: "Сусанин"... Куда катится мир...


Ну опечатался человек, у меня вот тоже буква "с" на клавиатуре залипает.

______________

Больной - участковому врачу:
- Доктор, мне было так плохо, что я хотел умереть.
- И что вам помешало?

----------

Сергей А (22.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Альпака серфингистка : )



Подробнее и с видео -- http://www.zoopicture.ru/alpaka-serfingistka/

----------

Сергей А (23.03.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Из соображений политкорректности, Железного Дровосека теперь принято называть дровосексуалистом.

----------

Raudex (22.03.2010), Schwejk (02.04.2010), Вова Л. (22.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Чистый гиковский дзен  :Big Grin: 




> <Torero> ахахах. начальство попросило предоставить схему одного из наших клиент-серверных приложений
> * Torero нарисовал на бумажке два кружка с надписями "клиент"-"сервер"

----------

Fat (14.04.2010), Сергей А (26.03.2010), Юй Кан (24.03.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

* Рисовать картины это профессия, продавать их это искусство.
* Она говорила немного по-французски и много по телефону.
* Слово "нет" по-прежнему остаётся самым надёжным противозачаточным средством.
* Счастливая пара: он делает то, что она хочет, и она делает то, что она хочет.
* Если вы говорите с Богом, это молитва. Если Бог говорит с вами, это шизофрения.
* Многие мужчины, влюбившись в ямочку на щеке, по ошибке женятся на всей девушке.
* Надпись в туалете: Ничего хорошего из тебя не выйдет!
* Если муж не идет к жене, то жена идет к Магомету...
* Любите жену - надежный источник знаний ваших недостатков
* Умная женщина сама знает, что дура...
* Пpодаётся: неpвная система в отличном состоянии! Заводится с пол-обоpота!
* Оказывается, футбол придумал дедушка, который все-таки догнал убежавшего колобка...
* Оказывается, все динозавры были одинаковые, просто разные археологи собирали их по-разному.
* Вежливость - это не только послать, но и проводить.
* Сели за стол добры молодцы и красны девицы. После двух стаканов водки молодцы стали красными, а девицы добрыми.
* Хорошие мужья на дороге не валяются. Они всегда домой приползают!
* Страшен русский сервис, бессмысленный и беспощадный...
* Пока у женщины нет ничего - она готова пожертвовать ради тебя всем.
* Берегите Родину, отдыхайте за границей!
* Жены бывают двух типов: неверные и верные наверное...
* Что может быть лучше прогулки на свежем воздухе? Разве что в прокуренной комнате выпить с друзьями бутылку водки...
* Жизнь -как рояль...клавиша белая, клавиша чёрная, белая, чёрная...крышка!

----------

Zom (24.03.2010), Вова Л. (24.03.2010), Илия (26.03.2010), Чиффа (24.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (24.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Грамотно взмедитнувший больной в анестезии не нуждается.

Медитация на внутрений звук и скрежет.

Обладает ли стоматолог природой Будды?

(по следам 40 минутной адхиттаны по установке пломб)

----------

Юндрун Топден (24.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Новый фильм "Гыгы Лола гыгы"

----------

Neroli (24.03.2010), Иван Петров (24.03.2010), Манечка (09.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (24.03.2010)

----------


## Neroli

доктор, откуда у вас такие картинки?

----------

Иван Петров (24.03.2010), Сергей А (26.03.2010), Чиффа (25.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

После того как в России запретили пить пиво в общественных местах, стало понятно,что в России общественных мест нет.

----------

Доржик (25.03.2010), Юй Кан (24.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (25.03.2010)

----------


## Спокойный



----------

AlekseyE (04.04.2010), Fat (14.04.2010), GROM (27.03.2010), Neroli (06.05.2010), Schwejk (02.04.2010), Zom (25.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.03.2010), Вова Л. (25.03.2010), Доржик (25.03.2010), Кузьмич (26.03.2010), Леонид Ш (25.03.2010), Сергей А (26.03.2010), Чиффа (25.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (25.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

В головном офисе "Газпрома" депрессия: у руководства кончаются мечты.

----------

Чиффа (25.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Осознанность, говорите?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDLLf_WCyZ4

Крутой трюк с картами  :Big Grin:

----------

Bob (26.03.2010), Вова Л. (25.03.2010), Спокойный (25.03.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Осознанность, говорите?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDLLf_WCyZ4
> 
> Крутой трюк с картами


Да, похоже на практику  :Smilie: 

Бывает, отслеживаешь что-то одно, а что там творится на фоне...  :Smilie:

----------

Schwejk (02.04.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Осознанность, говорите?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDLLf_WCyZ4
> 
> Крутой трюк с картами


Вот этот хорош:

----------

Вова Л. (26.03.2010), Спокойный (26.03.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Вот этот хорош:


Хм. Не поняла прикола... :Frown:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Хм. Не поняла прикола...


Это простейший тест на внимательность  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Примерно так работают все чудеса и магия, для невнимательных людей.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Примерно так работают все чудеса и магия, для невнимательных людей.


как это работает?  :Cry:

----------


## Поляков

> как это работает?


Это очень сильное колдунство.  :Big Grin:

----------

Raudex (27.03.2010), Доржик (26.03.2010), Иван Петров (26.03.2010), Михаил Макушев (27.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.03.2010)

----------


## sidhi

Мир разделился на два лагеря - одни вешают американские флаги у себя в кабинетах, на крышах домов, покупают футболки с изображением флага, другие - эти флаги срывают, рвут и жгут... И только два старых еврея - Абрам и Мойша продолжают заниматься своим делом - шить американские флаги...

----------

Bob (27.03.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (04.04.2010), Sadhak (26.03.2010), Вова Л. (26.03.2010), Илия (26.03.2010), Кузьмич (26.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.03.2010), Шаман (27.03.2010), Юй Кан (26.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Папа очень торопился, рассказывая сыну сказку перед сном, поэтому зайка давился, но жрал колобка.

----------

GROM (27.03.2010), Neroli (27.03.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (04.04.2010), Буль (26.03.2010), Вова Л. (26.03.2010), Доржик (26.03.2010), Манечка (26.03.2010), Спокойный (26.03.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> как это работает?


Так там же в начале все карты другие, а в конце тоже другие, ни одной из первого набора.

----------


## ullu

> Это простейший тест на внимательность


А, типа если не внимательный то попутаешь карту ?

----------


## Иван Петров

Один ученик в дзен-монастыре не приходил за просветлением. Месяц не приходил, другой. На третий мастер вызвал его к себе и спросил, почему тот не является. Удивлённый ученик ответил: "как, ещё и просветление? Я думал дали пустоту и крутись как знаешь!.."

----------

Илия (27.03.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Это видимо интерпритация анекдота про мента, которого взяли на работу, а он несколько месяцев не приходил з/п получать. А потом когда вызвали удивился и сказал "а я думал пистолет дали и крутись как хочешь".
? :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Такой же про гаишника, который за зарплатой не приходил и потом сказал: "Я думал что палку дали и крутись как хочешь"

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Так там же в начале все карты другие, а в конце тоже другие, ни одной из первого набора.


Меня так же наколол в детстве одноклассник. Он покрасил ноготь чем-то на одном пальце и так поставил этот палец на стол. Смотри говорит фокус. Закрой говорит глаза на секунду. Я закрыл открываю а там ноготь чистый. Меня заклинило и я спросил "Как ты это сделал?" Вот он ржал то. А я наивный сразу не догадался что он руку поменял.

----------


## Топпер



----------

Bob (28.03.2010), Вова Л. (27.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (27.03.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Меня так же наколол в детстве одноклассник. Он покрасил ноготь чем-то на одном пальце и так поставил этот палец на стол. Смотри говорит фокус. Закрой говорит глаза на секунду. Я закрыл открываю а там ноготь чистый. Меня заклинило и я спросил "Как ты это сделал?" Вот он ржал то. А я наивный сразу не догадался что он руку поменял.


А еще один бородатый анекдот на тему:

Доктор учит студентов, говорит что врач должен быть не брезглив и внимателен. Берет у всех на глазах засовывает палец учебному трупу в ... и облизывает. Говорит
- Кто может такое повторить?
все молчат и только один студент
- Я могу!
Выходит, повторяет все действия доктора.
- Хорошо, вы не брезгливы, но не внимательны. Засунул я один палец, а облизал другой.

----------

sidhi (27.03.2010), Шавырин (27.03.2010)

----------


## sidhi

- Батюшка, а во время поста женщину можно?
- Можно, сын мой, только не жирную.


На судебном заседании священник. Судья:
- Как же Вы, отче, так искалечили потерпевшего. Где же Ваша терпимость, где божьи заповеди. Расскажите нам, как было дело.
- Ну что сказать... Ударил потерпевший меня по правой щеке. Я подставил левую. Ударил потерпевший меня по левой щеке... Ну а как действовать дальше в Евангелии ничего не сказано.

----------

Bob (24.04.2010), Джигме (28.03.2010), Иван Петров (27.03.2010), Манечка (30.03.2010), Спокойный (27.03.2010)

----------


## Бо

В США существуют тысячи законов, действующих на уровне штата, графства или муниципалитета. Некоторые из них ныне кажутся нелепыми, однако появление подобных нормативных актов некогда было вызвано вполне серьезными причинами. Например, в городе Лос-Анджелес запрещено облизывать лягушек. 

В штате Аризона запрещено охотиться на верблюдов. 
Причина: Армия США некогда использовала верблюдов в качестве тягловой силы. Местные жители, незнакомые с военными экспериментами, считали двугорбых животных новым видом диких животных и охотились на них, чем наносили серьезный ущерб обороноспособности США. В результате, верблюды были уволены с военной службы и ныне в алабамских полупустынях живут дикие верблюды. Охотиться на них по-прежнему запрещено. 

В штате Калифорния запрещены бани. 
Причина: Этот закон был установлен в конце 1980-х годов, когда было обнаружено, что большинство гомосексуалистов, больных СПИДом, заразились в публичных банях. Закон был принят, чтобы остановить развитие эпидемии. 

В городе Лос-Анджелес запрещено облизывать лягушек. 
Причина: Закон был принят после того, как городские подростки обнаружили, что кожа некоторых лягушек содержит галлюциногены. Наркоманы отлавливали лягушек и старательно облизывали их, а полиция ничего не могла поделать с этим. 

В городе Норко закон запрещает жителям иметь носорогов. 
Причина: Норко имеет неофициальный титул "города необычных домашних животных". Жители города держат в домах варанов, крокодилов, свиней, не говоря уж о традиционных собаках, кошках, кроликах, хомяках и т. д. Домашние любимцы имеют обыкновение иногда убегать из дома. Однажды это произошло с детенышем носорога, который нанес тяжкий ущерб местным садам и газонам. 

В городе Мобил мужчинам запрещено выть по-волчьи в публичных местах. 
Причина: некогда в городе была квартировала воинская часть во времена оные носившая на нарукавном шевроне изображение волка (это, в свою очередь, объясняется давней историей, когда США воевали с индейцами, и подразделения разведчиков таким образом демонстрировали свою смелость, осторожность и силу). По вечерам солдаты собирались в местных барах и страшно выли, подражая волкам, что, страшно раздражало горожан. Военную базу закрыли, а закон остался. 

В этом же городе, женщинам запрещено носить обувь на каблуке-шпильке. 
Причина: Одна женщина на шпильках наступила в решетку водослива и повредила ногу. Она посчитала, что во всем виноват муниципалитет, оснастивший улицы подобными опасными устройствами, обратилась в суд и выиграла дело. В результате, чтобы предотвратить появление схожих исков в будущем, отцы города посчитали, что дешевле принять особый закон, чем менять решетки. 

В городе Боулдер запрещено выставлять диваны на крыльце дома. 
Причина: В городе находится большой и очень веселый университет. В 2003 году журнал US News & World Report назвал этот храм науки лучшим местом для любителей развлечений. Студенты любят отмечать победы университетских спортсменов разведением костров на городских улицах, что часто приводит к пожарам. Диваны являются идеальным видом топлива. 

Во Флориде двери всех зданий должны открываться только наружу. 
Причина: В случае пожара людям легче выбежать на улицу. 

В городе Сисайд вокруг всех домов должен быть установлен белый забор. Каждый дом должен иметь красивое крыльцо. 
Причина: Экономика города основана на индустрии туризма. Поэтому муниципалитет решил, что подобный дизайн позволит создать "сказочный городок", что сделает его еще более заманчивым для туристов. 

В штате Гавайи запрещены рекламные плакаты на дорогах и в общественных местах. 
Причина: Реклама не должна мешать туристам любоваться на гавайские пейзажи.

остальное тут

----------

Pema Sonam (28.03.2010), Илия (28.03.2010)

----------


## GROM

25 км от города Руденск в Беларуси  :Smilie:

----------

Илия (28.03.2010), Чиффа (28.03.2010), Шавырин (28.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Pic says it all.



Можно ещё "You" заменить на "Ego", так даже красноречивее.

----------


## Джигме

Тоже же прикольная картинка на тему дублеров песцов)))

----------

Raudex (29.03.2010), Zom (28.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (28.03.2010)

----------


## Lara

Психиатр спрашивает у нового клиента:
- Кто вы?
- Я - Петр Первый!
- Ну, царей у нас много...
- А я не царь... Я - авианосец!

Фразы, за которые лет двадцать назад можно было легко загреметь в дурдом:
- Я буду в лесу, но ты мне позвони...
- У меня уже рука замерзла с тобой разговаривать...
- Я случайно стер "Войну и мир"...
- Блин, не могу войти в почту...
- Я тебе письмо десять минут назад послал, ты получил?
- Скинь мне фото на мыло...
- Я телефон дома забыл...
- Я не могу с тобой говорить, ты все время пропадаешь...
- Положи мне деньги на трубу...
- Я завтра себе мозгов докуплю...
- Давай подарим ему домашний кинотеатр...
- Да там всего-то двести гигов...
- Я вторую мировую за немцев прошел...
- Да ты на телефоне посчитай...
- Переименуй папку...
- Дай мне двадцать пять рублей на метро...
- Я качаю эльфа...
- Воткни мне зарядку...
- Ивана нет дома, он в армии. Вы ему позвоните.

- Сорок лет водил Моисей евреев по пустыне! 
- За такое время мог бы и в Швейцарию привести!

----------

Bob (29.03.2010), Pema Sonam (28.03.2010), Zom (28.03.2010), Бо (28.03.2010), Буль (28.03.2010), Вова Л. (28.03.2010), Джигме (28.03.2010), Евгения Горенко (28.03.2010), Илия (29.03.2010), Манечка (30.03.2010), Спокойный (28.03.2010), Чиффа (28.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (28.03.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Психиатр спрашивает у нового клиента:
> 
> - Дай мне двадцать пять рублей на метро...


Для Новосиба это сейчас тоже фантастика :Smilie:  
пока что...

----------


## Топпер

> Фразы, за которые лет двадцать назад можно было легко загреметь в дурдом:
> - Я вторую мировую за немцев прошел...


За эту не только в дурдом можно было.

----------

Bob (29.03.2010)

----------


## Буль

Всё-таки не надо недооценивать "органы"! Архив вёлся. Так что кроме, максимум, "дурки" говорящему ничего более серьёзного не светило бы.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мужик пишет заявление просьбу об отпуске:
Как меня все (зачеркнуто) Да пошли вы все в (зачеркнуто) Прошу предоставить мне внеочередной отпуск

----------

Кузьмич (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

Установлены вебкамеры в ЦЕРН. Прямая трансляция с БАК

http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html

----------

Zom (30.03.2010), Манечка (30.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да уж, особенно весело в связи с сегодняшним запуском на 7 Тэв )).

----------


## Иван Петров



----------

Bob (03.04.2010), Pema Sonam (31.03.2010), Аминадав (01.04.2010), Вова Л. (31.03.2010), Евгения Горенко (30.03.2010), Кузьмич (31.03.2010), Михаил Макушев (07.04.2010), Спокойный (31.03.2010), Юй Кан (31.03.2010), Юндрун Топден (31.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Казалось бы,зачем убийце убивать убийцу убийцы,но Донцову уже было не остановить.

----------

Джигме (01.04.2010), Юй Кан (31.03.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

http://www.stihi.ru/2008/08/28/4159
Плач по двум дунайским селёдочкам
Наум Сагаловский

       (повествование в письмах)


       Уважаемый господин Лапидус!
       Посетив Ваш магазин ”Деликатесы” три дня назад, во вторник 7-го числа, у меня появился аппетит относительно селёдки дунайской свежего посола, по поводу чего я сообщил продавцу Сене отвесить мне две небольших селёдочки стоимостью 4 доллара 80 центов за фунт, причём попросил отвесить из бочки, а не из тех, что валялись на прилавке. Продавец же Сеня, сделав вид, что он глухой, отвесил мне две селёдочки, но таки да из тех, что валялись на прилавке, заявив при этом – 3 доллара 28 центов. Я вежливо указал продавцу Сене, что он неправ и что мне хотелось бы иметь две селёдочки из бочки, на что продавец Сеня послал меня к едрёной матери, без видимых на то оснований.
       Поскольку моё здоровье было основательно подорвано на строительстве Беломорско – Балтийского канала, а в настоящее время я – пенсионер под названием Синиор Ситизен, то у меня не было никаких сил противостоять продавцу Сене, который, как Вы знаете, здоров, как бугай, поэтому я взял упомянутые две селёдочки, уплатив 4 доллара фудстемпами и получив 72 цента сдачи. В тот же самый день, во вторник 7-го числа, ко мне обещал зайти после тяжёлой работы мой зять Гриша, и я имел намерение сварить картошечки, которую я взял накануне в овощном магазине, чтобы есть её вместе с селёдочкой и зятем Гришей, а также выпить смирновской водки, оставшейся у меня в холодильнике после прошлогоднего праздника пурим.
       Однако, придя домой и развернув покупку, мне пришлось сильно разочароваться, так как две селёдочки были так похожи на дунайские, как папа римский на артиста Лемешева, и от них шёл тяжёлый специфический дух, какой бывает в местах общественного пользования – Вы знаете, о чём я говорю.
       В результате сильного шока и нервного потрясения, вызванного видом двух купленных селёдочек, я слёг на кровать, где лежу уже три дня, и не имею возможности лично зайти к Вам в магазин ”Деликатесы”, чтобы швырнуть эти селёдочки продавцу Сене в лицо, поэтому высылаю их Вам почтовой бандеролью и требую возместить все мои расходы, а именно: 3 доллара 28 центов за две селёдочки, 1 доллар 17 центов за бандероль и 5 центов для круглого счёта за нервное потрясение, итого на общую сумму 4 доллара 50 центов.

       С искренним уважением – 
       Михаил Аронович Копштейн. 


       Дорогой Михаил Аронович!
       Читая Ваше тревожное письмо, моё сердце обливалось кровью, а оставшиеся волосы на голове стали дыбом, потому что это же надо набраться столько нахальства, чтобы оскорблять работников частной торговли, а именно – нашего уважаемого продавца Семёна Израилевича, которого Вы пренебрежительно называете Сеней. 
       Я лично спросил Семёна Израилевича:”Сеня, вот из зе мэтэр, что произошло?”, и Семён Израилевич не нашёл других слов, как снова послать Вас, но уже не к едрёной матери, а в другое место. Лично я считаю, что Вы вполне могли бы остаться в той стране, где находится построенный Вами Беломорско- Балтийский канал, и не морочить голову людям, потому что мой магазин ”Деликатесы” торгует продуктами только первой свежести, и за те пять лет, что существует магазин, ни один покупатель не посмел ещё жаловаться на наше отличное обслуживание и высокое качество товаров. А качество, дорогой Михаил Аронович, говорит само за себя.
       Когда я развернул присланные Вами по почте две селёдочки, то обнаружил, что они – вполне дунайские, хотя от них уже шёл некоторый душок, что естественно, так как со времени их продажи прошло 12 дней. Должен Вам заявить, что селёдка дунайская имеет нежный вкус, очень калорийна и питательна, особенно для людей, страдающих диабетом или беременностью, и вылавливается ежедневно нашим заготовителем Ициком Храповицким из озера Мичиган, после чего тут же доставляется в магазин на вертолёте в живом состоянии. Здесь, в магазине, селёдка дунайская усыпляется ударами по голове, загружается в бочки и передаётся на засол нашему работнику, кандидату химических наук господину Оренштейну, который служил раньше на Сумском химическом комбинате начальником серной кислоты и суперфосфата, то-есть имеет соответствующий экспириенс, и мы ему доверяем, так как он солит для нас ещё огурчики нежинские кошерные, капусту квашеную любительскую, арбузы мочёные, а также икру осетровую, как чёрную, так и красную.
       Исходя из такого технологического процесса, никаких расходов я Вам возмещать не собираюсь. Купленные Вами две селёдочки Вам занесёт наш курьер Марик, и можете засунуть эти селёдочки в одно место себе или Вашему зятю Грише.

       С уважением – Бенцион Лапидус. 


       Уважаемый господин Лапидус!
       Извините, что пишу карандашом, т.к. закончились чернила в авторучке, подаренной мне по случаю моего 70-летия.
       Должен выразить Вам своё глубокое возмущение по поводу неправильного поведения Вашего курьера Марика. Вышеупомянутый Марик взломал дверь моей квартиры, пока я был в туалете, бросил на пол пакет с двумя селёдочками, которые Вы ошибочно называете дунайскими, и произвёл два страшных выстрела из большого пистолета, после чего неприлично выругался и ушёл.
       В результате его посещения я имею ничем не восполнимый ущерб, а именно: 
       1.Насквозь прострелено моё единственное, но вполне ещё приличное серое ратиновое пальто (50-й размер, 2-й рост), которым я укрываюсь уже 14 лет и которое Ваш курьер Марик принял за меня. Пошить такое пальто обойдётся долларов 400, не меньше.
       2. Разбит стакан с моими зубами, повреждены обе челюсти, как верхняя, так и нижняя. За эти челюсти доктор Макогон взял два года назад 636 долларов, сейчас, наверно, возьмёт уже 736.
       3. Пули курьера Марика пробили стены и сидят в штукатурке. Теперь надо делать ремонт квартиры на мою голову. Знакомый писатель Брыскин, который к тому же ещё и маляр, говорит, что ремонт обойдётся в 550 долларов с моим материалом и его питанием 3 раза в день, не считая ланч.
       4. Пакет с двумя селёдочками полностью порвался и вытек, в результате чего пострадал карпет на полу. Чистка карпета – я узнавал – будет стоить 14 долларов 99 центов.
       5. От сильного сотрясения упал со стены и разбился портрет маршала Толбухина работы капитана Янкелевича, подаренный мне автором во время боёв на Орловско-Курской дуге. Цены этому портрету нет, но 44 доллара будет достаточно.
       Господин Лапидус, этот номер с курьером Мариком Вам ни в коем случае не пройдёт. Учтите, что я работал юрисконсультом в тресте Укркожгалантерея и знаю все ходы и выходы.
       Ваши две селёдочки вторично отсылаю обратно и прошу возместить мне весь ущерб на сумму: 3 д. 28 ц. за две селёдочки, 1 д. 17 ц. за первую бандероль, 1 д. 17 ц. за вторую бандероль, всего почтовых расходов 2 д. 34 ц., 400 долларов за пальто серое ратиновое, 736 долларов за челюсти разбитые, 550 долларов за ремонт квартиры силами писателя Брыскина, 14 д. 99 ц. за чистку карпета, 44 доллара за разбитого маршала Толбухина, 39 центов для круглого счёта за беспокойство, итого на общую сумму 1751 доллар без сдачи.
       Даю Вам два дня на размышление.

       С искренним уважением – 
       Михаил Аронович Копштейн.


       Дорогой Михаил Аронович!
       Почему ты не погиб во время боёв на Орловско-Курской дуге вместе с капитаном Янкелевичем и маршалом Толбухиным? Почему твои зубы не сидят в штукатурке или не лежат на карпете, укрытые серым ратиновым пальто 14 лет? Если ты ещё раз пришлёшь мне обратно две дунайские селёдочки, я не знаю, что я с тобой сделаю.
       В последний раз отправляю к тебе наших курьеров Марика и Гарика с двумя селёдочками. Об возместить расходы не может быть и речи, потому что качество говорит само за себя. 

       С уважением – Бенцион Лапидус.


       Уважаемый господин Лапидус!
       Пожар, устроенный Вашими курьерами Мариком и Гариком вчера ночью, когда я был в туалете, уничтожил столько имущества, что мне нужно два дня, чтобы подсчитать нанесенный Вами ущерб. К большому счастью, две селёдочки, которые Вы упрямо продолжаете называть дунайскими, хотя они так похожи на дунайские, как православный поп на попадью, эти две селёдочки от пожара не пострадали, поэтому отправляю их к Вам вместе с моим зятем Гришей, который зайдёт к Вам после тяжёлой работы.

       Искренне Ваш – Михаил Копштейн.


       Дорогой господин Копштейн!
       Как Вы уже, очевидно, слышали, трагический случай вырвал из наших торговых рядов замечательного бизнесмена и человека Бенциона Яковлевича Лапидуса, который лежит в еврейском госпитале с диагнозом ”очень сильное сотрясение мозга”. Я как новый владелец магазина ”Деликатесы” лично разобрался в истории с двумя селёдочками, в результате чего приношу Вам свои глубокие извинения за беспокойство. Все понесенные Вами расходы я лично возместил кешем Вашему зятю Григорию Моисеевичу, а Вам в знак нашей признательности и любви передаю ящик свежего мармелада ”Лимонные дольки”, только что полученный нами из Федеративной Республики Германии, а также четыре настоящих дунайских селёдочки свежего посола, кушайте на здоровье.

       Желаю Вам приятного аппетита.
       С уважением – Соломон Шапиро, 
       бизнесмен.


1989 г.



Иностранные слова:

Синиор Ситизен (Senior Citizen) – пенсионер (англ.)
пурим – еврейский весенний праздник (евр.)
вот из зе мэтер (what is the matter) – в чём дело (англ.)

----------

Буль (01.04.2010), Джигме (01.04.2010), Доржик (02.04.2010), Кузьмич (01.04.2010), Спокойный (01.04.2010)

----------


## Манечка

- Батюшка, а можно от вас позвонить?!
- Конечно, сын мой! Только смотри колокол не разбей!"

----------

Raudex (01.04.2010), Бо (02.04.2010), Джигме (01.04.2010), Доржик (01.04.2010), Ната (05.04.2010), Шавырин (01.04.2010), Юй Кан (31.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


Классная метафора всей нашей российской жизни с её безотказным в своей отказности бюрократ. аппаратом... %)
И это вам не первоапрельская шутка! : )

----------

Бо (02.04.2010), Доржик (01.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Не, фсё-таки нам есть чему поучиться у братьёв наших меньших! : )

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

-Батюшка, а в пост можно пить водку ?
-Вкушай. Но скорбно.

----------

Bob (03.04.2010), Кузьмич (01.04.2010), Юй Кан (01.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот и вполне первоапрельская акция. : )

*Бесплатная распродажа Даодэцзина!*

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Седня же можно наврать и пошутить. Давайте сделаем это пока не наступило 2 апреля.

----------


## Lara

Ловит старый еврей золотую рыбку, далее все как обычно: 3 желания только отпусти!

- Хорошо, но только я все твои мульки знаю! Как ты негра, попросившего у тебя сделать его белым, много воды, и много обнаженных женщин, превратила в унитаз в женском туалете - знаю, знаю! Как ты армянина, попросившего сделать его Героем Советского Союза превратила в панфиловца с гранатой один на один с фашистским танком - знаю, знаю!И его последние слова: "Рыбка! Твою мать! Героем -  посмертно, даааа?!" Знаю, знаю!

Но меня не разведешь! Значит слушай мои 3 желания: "Машину, дачу, квартиру, вертолет, охрану - это раз! Молодым привлекательным евреем - это два!Хорошее здоровье и 10 млрд. долларов - это три!

- Хорошо, - ответила рыбка и нырнула.

... Просыпается еврей в комнате: Ходорковский, выйти, руки за спину!

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (04.04.2010), Иван Петров (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ондрий



----------

Zom (02.04.2010), Джигме (02.04.2010), Доржик (02.04.2010), Иван Петров (02.04.2010), Чиффа (02.04.2010), Юй Кан (02.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (02.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

Отличные объявы. Надо создать кампанию по расклейке по всему городу ))

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Надо по всей стране расклеить.

----------

Zom (02.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Благими намерениями вымощена дорога в одно тёплое место, где горшки обжигают... %)

Это не к тому, что не надо быть добрее, а к желанию устроить кампанию. : )

Старый анек.

Идёт по проспекту в Москве мужик и расклеивает листовки.
Его догоняет мент и сурово вопрошает:
-- Ты чего это тут клеишь?!
-- Так это... Листовки же!
-- Какие листовки, если на них ничего не написано?
-- Да чего писать-то... Все и так всё знают.

----------

Pema Sonam (02.04.2010)

----------


## Schwejk

> Загадал Падмасамбхаву на http://ru.akinator.com но он его с 4-х попыток не угадал хотя потом выдал мне список для того чтобы я указал кто это был и там был Падмасамбхава.


Уже отгадывает. И тханка есть! :-)

----------

Джигме (04.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

)
"Проблема возрастания скорости зомби"

http://smena2.sterno.ru/stories/my-vse-umrem

----------

Евгений Грейт (03.04.2010), Спокойный (04.04.2010)

----------


## Lara

Дорогой Бог,

 в прошлом году Ты забрал моего любимого певца Майкла Джексона, моего любимого актера Патрика Суэйзи и мою любимую актрису - Фарру Фосетт.
Позволь мне напомнить, что мой любимый политик - Махмуд Ахмадинежад.

Заранее тебе благодарен.

----------

GROM (03.04.2010), Евгений Грейт (03.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.04.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Дон Хуан и Карлос на вершине ущелья.
-.... а теперь, Карлитос, ты прыгнешь в пропасть!
- Дон Хуан, но это же безумие!!!
- Безумие? ЭТО СПАРТА!!!!!!!

----------

Иван Петров (03.04.2010)

----------


## Lara

Летчик истребитель увольняется на пенсию. Жена канючит:
- Ты двадцать лет обещал прокатить на истребителе... Ты обещал...!!!

Мужика достало, он приходит к командиру эскадрильи и говорит:
- Командир, такая вот фигня... Достала совсем... Прокати ее...

Комэск отвечает, мол боевая подруга, детей нарожала, котлеты там, все дела, вот мол, тебе керосина на два часа и коридор. Катай!

Грузятся в самолет, и два часа летчик вытворяет ВЕСЬ высший пилотаж, заходя на посадку просит подогнать к полосе "скорую". Выгружают жену из кабины, та вся "никакая"...

Летчик-муж склоняется над ней и нежно так произносит:
- Ну что, займемся любовью или в театр сходим?!

----------

Raudex (04.04.2010), Чиффа (03.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAW8PVmVYaQ

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EBAC...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHKhfUqHKW4&NR=1

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxfL6aO-EbE&NR=1

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWriD...eature=related

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вот так вот :Embarrassment:

----------

Metalpac (04.04.2010), Schwejk (04.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (04.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это надо. Кровь погонять.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Интересно, они хоть потом местами меняются чтобы дать поиграть тем кто веревку держит? :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Канээш.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вдогонку. 
как говорится народ мы мирный но ездить на себе не позволим

----------

Чиффа (04.04.2010)

----------


## Janna

Если Вы думаете, что курение не влияет на голос женщины, попробуйте стряхнуть пепел на ковёр...

----------

Буль (05.04.2010), Кумо (05.04.2010), Манечка (30.04.2010), Судхана (05.04.2010)

----------


## Lara

Легенды и мифы древней Греции и не только. 
Мини-пьесы.


ТРОЯНСКИЙ КОНЬ.

Тук-тук-тук.
Троянцы: Кто там?
Данайцы: Это мы, Данайцы.
Троянцы: Чего вам?
Данайцы: У нас подарок для вас.
Троянцы: Какой?
Данайцы: Лошадка деревянная.
Троянцы: Вот спасибо!
Данайцы: Не за что...
ЗАНАВЕС...


ПРОМЕТЕЙ.

Прометей: Кто это там летит?
Орел: Я.
Прометей: Кто я?
Орел: Орел.
Прометей: Зачем прилетел?
Орел: Печень твою клевать.
Прометей: Ну, клюй, пернатый!
Орел: От клюя пернатого слышу!
ЗАНАВЕС.


ОДИССЕЯ.

Одиссей: Пенелопа!
Пенелопа: Аюшки....
Одиссей: Чем ты тут без меня 10 лет занималась?
Пенелопа: Платьице шила.
Одиссей: А почему мужиков полон дом?
Пенелопа (смущенно): Вот загадка-то...
ЗАНАВЕС.


ЦАРЬ ЭДИП.

Эдип (Матери): Ты мать моя!
Мать его: Вот сраму-то...
ЗАНАВЕС.


ДЕДАЛ И ИКАР.

Дедал: Ты куда?
Икар: Солнышко посмотреть 
Дедал: Смотри аккуратненько.
Икар: Хорошо, папа.
ЗАНАВЕС.


ПЕРСЕЙ.

Персей: Ты кто?
Медуза Горгона: Медуза Горгона 
Персей: Не врешь?
Медуза Горгона: Да голову даю!
ЗАНАВЕС.


АХИЛЛЕС.

- Ахиллес, ты где был?
- В Стиксе купался.
- А пятки помыл?
- Да, мама.
- Обе?
- Конечно.
ЗАНАВЕС.


САМСОН.

Самсон (грозно): Пасть порву!!!
Лев (в ужасе): За что?!!
ЗАНАВЕС.


АЛЕКСАНДР МАКЕДОНСКИЙ.

Александр Македонский: Я - сын Зевса!
Парменион (тихо-тихо): Ври больше:
Александр Македонский: Что-о-о-о?!!
Парменион: Ничего, Александр Зевсович. Смею доложить - ослышались!
ЗАНАВЕС.


МАРТОВСКИЕ ИДЫ.

Кассий (сенаторам): Цезарь идет!
Сенаторы (В смятении): А-а-а-а-а!
Кассий: Ножи для заколки Цезаря все купили?
Сенаторы: Да, да!
Кассий: И ты, Брут?
Брут (смущенно): Я забыл...
Кассий: Ладно. У меня два.
ЗАНАВЕС.


ГАМЛЕТ.

Гамлет: Быть: или не быть:
Голос: Быть...
Гамлет: Уверен?
Голос: или не быть...
Гамлет:???
Голос: Уверен...
Гамлет: Ты кто?
Голос: Эхо, блин!
ЗАНАВЕС.


КОРОЛЬ-СОЛНЦЕ.

Людовик: Мы, Король-Солнце!
Прохожий: Вы Король-дерьмо!
Людовик: Казнить мерзавца!
Мерзавца казнят. 
Отрубленная голова. (обиженно): Ну не дерьмо?
ЗАНАВЕС.

СЛОВО О ПОЛКУ ИГОРЕВЕ.

Летописец: Не лепо же нам братии о полку Игореве слово молвити...
Братии: Не лепо, не лепо!
Летописец: Ну и пошли вы...
ЗАНАВЕС.


НАПОЛЕОН И КУТУЗОВ.

Наполеон: Мамочки, где я?
Кутузов: Где, где: В Москве!
Наполеон (испуганно): Темно тут у вас...
Кутузов (гордо): Хоть глаз выколи!
ЗАНАВЕС.

----------

Иван Петров (05.04.2010), Кумо (05.04.2010), Судхана (05.04.2010)

----------


## Schwejk

> Интересно, они хоть потом местами меняются чтобы дать поиграть тем кто веревку держит?:)


А что ее держать, она ж привязана?

----------


## Топпер

> А что ее держать, она ж привязана?


Угу.............. к монахам.

----------

Janna (05.04.2010)

----------


## Schwejk

> Угу.............. к монахам.


К стойке, на которой стоят монахи. Картинка кликабельна )

----------


## Сергей Хос

Главный иерарх РПЦ отжигает про НЛО:
http://www.livejournal.ru/tech/videos/id/347

----------

Bob (24.04.2010), Caddy (05.04.2010), Shunja (05.04.2010), Zom (05.04.2010), Джигме (05.04.2010)

----------


## Shunja

> Главный иерарх РПЦ отжигает про НЛО:
> http://www.livejournal.ru/tech/videos/id/347


Ибо нех. Хотя у Куравева я ещё смешнее видел, там просто жесть.

----------


## Ната

-А давайте пить чай! - сказали хозяева.
- He, давайте пить то, что пили!!! - завопили гости. 

Зашла как-то Людмила Гурченко на «Одноклаccники». Смотрит - а нету одноклассников!!..

Трёхлетний Андрюша играет с папой в войнушки. Бегают по квартире с автоматами, кричат, перестреливаются. Тут папа забегает в комнату и бросается на диван. Прицеливаясь, как будто во врагов, кричит:
— Андрей, прикрой меня!
Андрюша подбегает к папе, укрывает его одеялом и кричит:
— Папа, я тебя прикрыл! 

Любишь другую? Ну и флаг тебе в руки, барабан на шею, топор в спину и электричку навстречу! 

То, что у пьяной женщины на уме, у пьяного мужчины никогда не получится

"Делу время, потехе час!" - подумал сосед, отложил дрель и взял саксофон.

- Что должен делать специалист на зарплату в в 200 долларов?- Ничего... и даже немножечко вредить!!!

----------

Zom (05.04.2010), лесник (06.04.2010), Сергей А (11.04.2010), Спокойный (07.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Главный иерарх РПЦ отжигает про НЛО:
> http://www.livejournal.ru/tech/videos/id/347


Такое ощущение кстати что читает с листочка.
А вообще очень похоже на детские аудио-сказки, что на CD продают )) Подача идентичная.

----------

Bob (24.04.2010), Caddy (05.04.2010), Сергей Хос (05.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

Наткнулся тока что)):





> Колхоз - дело добровольное: хочешь - вступай, не хочешь - расстреляем.

----------

Ната (05.04.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Помер Мужик по пьянке, просыпается на том свете - и ничего не помнит  :Frown: 
И не могут решить куда его определить - в рай, ад etc
Hу пришли к Иисусу
Иисус: Hу ты хоть че-нить помнишь, мужик?
Мужик: Да помню вот сын у меня был - вроде человек, но и не человек, очень
добрый был, про него даже книжка есть.
Иисус: ПАПА?!!
Мужик: БУРАТИHО!?

----------

Won Soeng (06.04.2010), Шавырин (06.04.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Насмешка над людьми - неправильная речь. Причина насмешки - уязвленность, раздражение.
Помимо насмешки уязвленность и раздражение вызывают так же агрессию, гнев.

Уязвленность, раздражение возникают по причине осмеиваемых привязанностей.

Так они возникают снова и снова. Насмешка становится причиной для новой насмешки. Агрессия становится причиной для новой агрессии.

Хорошо бы воздерживаться в теме "Анекдоты" высмеивания и оскорблений на религиозной почве. По крайней мере явно основанных на раздражении и уязвленности, а не на чувстве юмора и такте.

----------

Бо (07.04.2010)

----------


## Буль

1. Я смеюсь не над людьми. Я потешаюсь над их не основанными на логике верованиями.

2. Агрессию и гнев вызывает у субъектов самоотождествление с этими самыми верованиями.

3. Перенос агрессии на внешний объект является инициативой именно этих субъектов, но не моей.

4. Ибо см. п. 1

----------

Иван Петров (12.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Неправда, что в России нет пятизвёздочных отелей! Просто у них звёзды с фасадов почему-то быстро отваливаются или их тырят приезжие.

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. Я смеюсь не над людьми. Я потешаюсь над их не основанными на логике верованиями.


Ключевое слово тут, ИМХО, "я"... На нём вся эта система самостных самозащит класса "это они, а не я, во всём виноваты" и основывается.

Что же касается рассудочной логики (имеющей к вере, к слову, отношение лишь очень косвенное):



> Причины и следствия связаны меж собою, повелителя не имея [в виде некоего] холодного разума.


Не стал бы это постить, если бы как раз не совпало с переводом шлоки, которую и цитирую.

----------


## Топпер

Зрелище леденящее кровь. Никогда не видел танцующую акулу.

----------

Bob (24.04.2010), Pema Sonam (10.04.2010), Джигме (10.04.2010), Ната (10.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2010), Сергей Хос (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ostrbor

Заразительный танец))

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.livejournal.ru/travel/videos/id/938

----------

Zom (10.04.2010), Буль (11.04.2010), Ната (10.04.2010), Чиффа (11.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> http://www.livejournal.ru/travel/videos/id/938


Не признали богиню Бастет

----------


## Janna

Большие деньги развращают, маленькие - озлобляют. Хочу много-много средних денег!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2010), Спокойный (11.04.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Очень люблю шутки про Бога.
Это очень полезно - смеятся над собой.


Вот ты говоришь, что мол Бога нет. А сам-то ты -- есть?

----------


## Судхана

Исповедь блогера.

Рцы ми чадо: Блог ведёшь с благословения отца духовного (аще иерей - с благословения архиерейского) или самочинно? Ради чего ведёшь - ради суетной людской славы или ради славы имени Божьего? Не порочишь ли постами своими священноначалие? Не вещаешь ли чего вопреки словам архипастырским или соборным? Слова епископские на кощуны не используешь ли? Не постишь ли картинок мерзостных, страшных или блудных? Еретиков или безбожников во френдах не имеешь ли? Ради блога не оставил ли семью, обязанностей церковных в небрежении? Рцы убо ми, чадо: аще соблазнил кого бложением своим? Не флудил ли? Не банил ли ближнего безвинно, по неприязни? Не склонен ли к троллингу или флешмобу? Нечестивым "олбанским" язЫком не глаголал ли? Не ставил ли на юзерпики личин богомерзких или кощунов?

----------

filoleg (12.04.2010), Pema Sonam (12.04.2010), куру хунг (13.04.2010), Юй Кан (12.04.2010)

----------


## Манечка



----------


## Юй Кан

Мужик в банке вычитывает толстенный договор ипотечного кредита. Клерк его торопит.
-- Ну что, ознакомились? Вас что-нибудь смущает?
-- Да вот здесь. Параграф 1594, пункт 18: "На лбу клиента калёным железом выжигается клеймо с изображением логотипа банка"...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.04.2010), Raudex (14.04.2010), Schwejk (17.04.2010), Zom (12.04.2010), Доржик (13.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

Терминатор - 0.    ))))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duZkoFonn9s

----------


## Won Soeng

Еще одна версия терминатора  :Smilie: 
http://szhaman.livejournal.com/402772.html

----------

Манечка (12.04.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Умер муж, Вдова занялась спиритизмом, чтобы поговорить с мужем. 
_Вдова:_ Как тебе там, милый. 
_Мужик:_ Да паршиво встаю рано, ем, потом занимаюсь сексом, потом опять сплю, потом встаю днем опять ем, занимаюсь сексом, сплю, потом опять встаю, ем, занимаюсь сексом, сплю, и так целыми днями.
_Вдова:_ Так это здорово, ты наверное в раю. 
_Мужик:_ Какой там рай, пошла пятая жизнь, я теперь кролик в Кентуки.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

этот кот точно буддист  :Big Grin: 
остальное тут http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=67913

----------

Чиффа (13.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (13.04.2010)

----------


## Ната

:Cool: Иронично, но вегетарианцы на вкус очень напоминают курицу.

Встречаются две подруги и одна другой:
- А у тебя какое зрение?
- Минус 5.
- О-О, ты наверно мерзнешь? 

- Девушка, а можно с вами немножко посидеть?
- Немножко не получится, со мной седеют сразу и на всю голову. 

Два мужика бухают в гостинице.Россия Один говорит другому:
- Видишь, розетка. Наверняка там микрофончик встроенный. Давай, шарахнем по ней ботинком, чтобы кому-то по ушам шарахнуло.
Из розетки голос:
- Я тебе щас так шарахну сволочь ты у меня в Магадане очнёшься!

Эх девчонки...Пока мы не замужем, весь мир для нас как шведский стол!

Попал мужик в будущее. Заходит в кафе:
- Мне, пожалуйста, один кофе!
- Вы шо, грамоте не учились? Кофе - "одна"! Вам чёрную, или с молокой?

Дед у своей старухи спрашивает:
- Слышь, Владк. Вот умру я, как ты меня похоронишь? Уж дуже ты жадная у меня, что ни купишь, всё тебе - дорого! 
- Прям жадная! Похороню не хуже олигарха! Костюм закажу дорогой, в церкви батюшка отпоёт, всё как у людей будет!
Решил дед проверить бабку. Через неделю, после разговора притворился, что помер. Бабка одевает ему трико, футболку, кеды. Кладёт в гроб и плача причитает:
- И на кого-же ты меня покинул?! Куда-же ты собрался!
Дед поднялся, вылезает из гроба:
- На футбол... ****!!!

Не всё то лебедь, что в воде не тонет


Обьявление в маршрутке: "Kто берет билеты в кассе - тот идет пешком по трассе!" 

Слишком многие люди тратят деньги, которых они не зарабатывают, на вещи, которые им ни к чему, и все это - чтобы впечатлить людей, которых они терпеть не могут.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.04.2010), Zom (13.04.2010), Аня Приходящая (16.04.2010), куру хунг (13.04.2010), Манечка (13.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.04.2010), Сергей А (16.04.2010), Спокойный (14.04.2010), Судхана (14.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (13.04.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Судя по тому,как коты ведут себя,когда включаешь пылесос,они знают о них что-то,чего мы не знаем!

----------

Fat (14.04.2010), Zom (13.04.2010), куру хунг (13.04.2010), Манечка (13.04.2010), Ната (13.04.2010), Юй Кан (13.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> этот кот точно буддист 
> остальное тут http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=67913


Похоже, что именно его и привязывали во время религиозных церемоний  :Smilie:  Монахов перепевал.  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.04.2010)

----------


## Гелег

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiBA0lS_lwg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PLBX...eature=related

Не похож на Брюса Ли, а все равно красавчик!

----------


## Lara

Тоже ничего:

----------


## Jani

http://video.i.ua/user/1208726/12763/59365/

----------

Pema Sonam (14.04.2010)

----------


## sidhi

Жили по соседству язычник и христианин. Христианин всю жизнь плоть усмирял, усердно молился, все мощи обсосал где только смог, деньги попрошайкам раздавал - сам голодный сидел, другую щеку подставлял если били - в общем, страдал и мучался. А язычник в поле Даждьбога поприветствует и живет в свое удовольствие. Вот померли оба, и попали в рай. Смотрит христианин, что язычник с Богом за одним столом сидит, а его посуду мыть поставили.
Говорит:
- Господи! Он же ничего не соблюдал! А ты его с собой за стол сажаешь?
А Бог отвечает:
- Так он всю жизнь считал себя внуком божьим, а ты себя рабом божьим.ибо да будет каждому по вере его!

Упал наркоман с девятого этажа, встал и отряхивается. Тут подбегают к нему люди и спрашивают:
- Что случилось? Что случилось??
А он им отвечает:
- А черт его знает, я сам только что подлетел!    


—Папа, а правда, что Иисус был евреем? 
—Правда, доченька. Тогда все были евреями — время было такое...

На улице внезапно падает схватившись за сердце какой-то человек. Проходивший мимо священник подходит к нему:
- Веришь ли ты в Бога-отца, Бога-сына и Бога-святого духа?
Человек с трудом открывает глаза и шепчет:
- Я того и гляди ноги протяну, а он мне тут загадки загадывает.

----------

Jani (16.04.2010), Zom (16.04.2010), Ната (16.04.2010), Спокойный (17.04.2010)

----------


## Ондрий



----------

Aion (16.04.2010), Доржик (16.04.2010), Дролма Церинг (17.04.2010), Ирина Титова (16.04.2010), лесник (16.04.2010), Ната (16.04.2010), Спокойный (17.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (16.04.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

shubhar, а вот и нет!
Бог сказал намного короче!
http://www.zazzle.com/and_god_said_m...28270699537542

----------

Иван Петров (16.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сидит в парке на лавочке мужик. Физиономия -- тоскливая-тоскливая... Подходит к нему другой.
-- Чего тоскуешь? Случилось что?
-- Садись, друг. Расскажу.
Тот присаживается рядом.
-- Так вот, тут такая фигня, что скамейка эта -- недавно окрашенная...

----------

Бо (19.04.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_Ho1...layer_embedded 
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (17.04.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Репетиция "Бориса Годунова" в еврейском театре. Актер,играющий Годунова,произносит свою реплику:
-Азохен вэй,товарищи бояре! Я шо-то Шуйского не вижу среди тут?
Режиссёр:-Стоп,стоп! Моня,не "среди тут",а "между здесь"! Это будет хоть немножечко по-русски!

----------

Aion (19.04.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.04.2010), Pema Sonam (19.04.2010), Доржик (17.04.2010), Чиффа (17.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Объявление
Из городского зоопарка сбежала крупная взрослая черепаха. Нашедшему просьба развернуть её на 180 градусов.

----------

Pema Sonam (19.04.2010), Бо (19.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Объявление
> Из городского зоопарка сбежала крупная взрослая черепаха. Нашедшему просьба развернуть её на 180 градусов.


Напомнило старый анекдот: 
Объявление по радио: "Из зоопарка Тель-Авива, сбежал опоссум. Всем увидевшим зверя, просьба внести по 11 шекелей в кассу зоопарка".

----------

Bob (24.04.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (20.04.2010), Schwejk (19.04.2010), Аня Приходящая (21.04.2010), Джигме (20.04.2010), Кузьмич (19.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.04.2010), Поляков (19.04.2010), Юй Кан (19.04.2010)

----------


## Гелег

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3d3KigPQM

----------


## Юй Кан

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3d3KigPQM


Вспомнилось, пока глядел...
Рассказывал мой добрый знакомый, замечательный лит. критик, проживший при соц-ме более 30 лет с "волчьим билетом" (т.е. без права устраиваться на постоянную работу).

Жил он, было дело, временно в Москве, имея соседом по лестнице нормального моск. милиционера, с которым они иногда встречали праздники. И вот во время одного застолья он спросил у милицанера: "Слушай, а вот если я выйду на Арбат или Калининский с плакатом "СЛАВА ЛЕОНИДУ ИЛЬИЧУ БРЕЖНЕВУ!", ты меня арестуешь? Тот сразу ответил: "Конечно!" "А почему?" "Так сразу не скажу, но точно -- арестую!"
Проходит время. И вот как-то встречаются они опять, и милицанер ему говорит: "Леонардыч, я знаю, за что тебя арестую с любым самостийным плакатом: ЗА НЕСАНКЦИОНИРОВАННЫЕ ДЕЙСТВИЯ!"

: )

----------


## Леонид Ш

Сотворил Бог мир. Посеял в нём Разумное, Доброе и Вечное.
Да только мир он сделал совсем не идеальный, да и сеял абы как, так что всё вместе собраться так и не смогло.
Вот и получилось, что Разумное И Доброе - не вечно, Доброе И Вечное - неразумно, а Разумное И Вечное - недобро...


Вы все еще верите в Христа? Тогда мы идем к вам. Аллах Акбар!


Грех предаваться унынию, когда есть другие грехи!


В камеру смертников заходит священник.
- Билл ваш смертный приговор отменен вы свободны.
Заключенный не помнит себя от радости...
Священник добавляет:
- Билл улыбнитесь. Вас снимают скрытой камерой.


К Папе Римскому заходит секретарь и говорит:
-Ваше Преосвященство! В приемной сидит старый еврей, ну очень старый и сидит уже 2 недели… не уходит, просит аудиенции.
-Ну, пусть зайдет.
Заходит очень старый, прям таки допотопный еврей.
.Папа:
-Чем могу Вам помочь?
Старый еврей достает из лапсердака картину «тайная вечеря» показывает Папе и спрашивает:
-Это Ваши люди?
Папа гордо отвечает:
-Наши! А почему Вы спрашиваете?
Старый еврей:
- они за стол не рассчитались …


Приходит на беседу к духовнику девушка - духовное чадо ( длинная от пояса до пят юбка, скромная блуза и платок закрывающий всё и вся) Обращается, опустив очи, к батюшке: 
- Батюшкa! Выскажите свою концептуальную оценку по поводу последней монографии протоиерея Иоанна Мейендорфа, посвящённой варлаамитско-паламитской полемике и написанной в эпоху окормления им русской диаспоры в Париже? 
- ЗАМУЖ, ДУРА!!! СРОЧНО ЗАМУЖ!!!

----------

Джигме (20.04.2010), Манечка (19.04.2010), Юй Кан (19.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (19.04.2010)

----------


## Schwejk

Я несколько месяцев не мог понять, почему в моей локальной сетке с моей шары чаще всего скачивают файл "LIVING_BUDDHA rus.avi"
Это фильм про поиски "другого" Кармапы, ну это совсем не то, что люди обычно больше всего  любят скачивать. :))

Все оказалось в особеностях работы поиска по файлам - достаточно частичного совпадения искомого слова и люди качают всю папку целиком
Вот как выглядит путь до папки:
D:\!!!_ШАРА_!!!\MEDIA\VIDEO\_РЕЛИГИЯ БУДДИЗМ И ДРУГИЕ\БУДДИЗМ\*С**ПОРНО*\Живой Будда (в поисках перерождения Кармапы XVI)

----------

Джигме (20.04.2010), Доржик (20.04.2010), Кузьмич (19.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.04.2010), Сергей А (21.04.2010), Юй Кан (19.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (19.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Нет, мужики, если русский человек решил ничего не делать, то его уже не остановишь!

----------

Доржик (20.04.2010), Кузьмич (20.04.2010), Леонид Ш (19.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.04.2010), Сергей А (21.04.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Я несколько месяцев не мог понять, почему в моей локальной сетке с моей шары чаще всего скачивают файл "LIVING_BUDDHA rus.avi"
> Это фильм про поиски "другого" Кармапы, ну это совсем не то, что люди обычно больше всего  любят скачивать. )
> 
> Все оказалось в особеностях работы поиска по файлам - достаточно частичного совпадения искомого слова и люди качают всю папку целиком
> Вот как выглядит путь до папки:
> D:\!!!_ШАРА_!!!\MEDIA\VIDEO\_РЕЛИГИЯ БУДДИЗМ И ДРУГИЕ\БУДДИЗМ\*С**ПОРНО*\Живой Будда (в поисках перерождения Кармапы XVI)


Жуть! Эти введенные в заблюждение товарищи наверно после такого вряд ли буддизмом заинтересуются :Smilie:

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Один верующий молится: 
- Иисусе, почему Ты даешь мне так мало денег? А если я уйду от Тебя к другому Богу, разве Ты не будешь жалеть? 
Иисус: 
- А с чего бы это Мне жалеть другого Бога?..


Работа программиста и работа шамана имеют много общего: например, оба произносят непонятные слова, совершают непонятные действия и не могут объяснить, как это все работает.

----------

Schwejk (20.04.2010), Кузьмич (20.04.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

в качестве флуда - 




> Объявление
> Из городского зоопарка сбежала крупная взрослая черепаха. Нашедшему просьба развернуть её на 180 градусов.


анекдот явно придумал человек, который никогда не видел крупной взрослой черепахи  :Smilie:  Она между прочим не сильно -то подпустит - у нее пасть, которая на достаточно длинной шее, которой она изо всех сил попробует вас цапнуть, а цапалка такая, что перекусывает палку запросто. Я кстати однажды пыталась сама такой тазик "развернуть" - он сопротивляется жуткое дело! К тому же он ужасно вонючий  :Smilie: 

кстати вот фотки этой пасти крупным планом я сняла однажды в пруду
http://nebula8.livejournal.com/31002.html

----------

Pema Sonam (20.04.2010), Shunja (20.04.2010), Буль (20.04.2010), Чиффа (20.04.2010), Юй Кан (20.04.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Я несколько месяцев не мог понять, почему в моей локальной сетке с моей шары чаще всего скачивают файл "LIVING_BUDDHA rus.avi"
> Это фильм про поиски "другого" Кармапы, ну это совсем не то, что люди обычно больше всего  любят скачивать. )
> 
> Все оказалось в особеностях работы поиска по файлам - достаточно частичного совпадения искомого слова и люди качают всю папку целиком
> Вот как выглядит путь до папки:
> D:\!!!_ШАРА_!!!\MEDIA\VIDEO\_РЕЛИГИЯ БУДДИЗМ И ДРУГИЕ\БУДДИЗМ\*С**ПОРНО*\Живой Будда (в поисках перерождения Кармапы XVI)


Нда, хорошее порно они посмотрят :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

http://kuth.livejournal.com/583381.html#cutid1

----------

Доржик (20.04.2010), Кумо (20.04.2010), Леонид Ш (20.04.2010), Шавырин (20.04.2010), Юй Кан (20.04.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> http://kuth.livejournal.com/583381.html#cutid1


Мы много еще чего не знаем про великого дедушку Ленина.

Вот это особенно сильно:

   Кучук-адам, увидевши неудачу, побежал вперед, и дождавшись, когда Ленин лег спать под горой, забрался наверх и хотел сверху сбросить трехпудовый камень на голову Ленина.
   Но камень спустился вниз тихо, лег около головы Ленина и стал мягким, как пух. И положил Ленин камень под голову, вместо подушки.
   В ярости стонал и грыз камни проклятый, огненный Кучук-адам и бросал богохульства в небо, но небо отвечало ему презрительным молчанием.

----------


## Юй Кан

> в качестве флуда - 
> 
> 
> анекдот явно придумал человек, который никогда не видел крупной взрослой черепахи  Она между прочим не сильно -то подпустит - у нее пасть, которая на достаточно длинной шее, которой она изо всех сил попробует вас цапнуть, а цапалка такая, что перекусывает палку запросто. Я кстати однажды пыталась сама такой тазик "развернуть" - он сопротивляется жуткое дело! К тому же он ужасно вонючий 
> 
> кстати вот фотки этой пасти крупным планом я сняла однажды в пруду
> http://nebula8.livejournal.com/31002.html


Ну, флудить так флудить!

Ага, значит, всё-таки, можно развернуть, имея при себе, скажем, то, о чём сказано в другом древнем-древнем анеке: "Зачем прищепка водителю «Запорожца»? Чтоб в машине не пахло бензином!"? : ))

А ещё зачем-то подумал о черепахе Тротилл... эээ... Тортилле.
Жаль, что ув. Yeshe не смогла в прежнем своём рождении растолковать г-ну Толстому, что такой черепах и разговаривать-то не умеет, не говоря уж о том, что Буратину (какого и быть-то, с т.зр. настоящей науки, вообще не могло), он нараз перекусит!
Сказка была бы правильнее, если бы, конечно, вообще состоялась... ; )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Один верующий молится: 
> - Иисусе, почему Ты даешь мне так мало денег? А если я уйду от Тебя к другому Богу, разве Ты не будешь жалеть? 
> Иисус: 
> - А с чего бы это Мне жалеть другого Бога?..


По вольной ассоциации с этим и анеком про опоссума, который чуть выше...

-- Почему все деньги мира у евреев?
-- Потом что они их придумали для себя, а не для других!

----------

Чиффа (20.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Мы много еще чего не знаем про великого дедушку Ленина.
> 
> Вот это особенно сильно:
> 
>    Кучук-адам, увидевши неудачу, побежал вперед, и дождавшись, когда Ленин лег спать под горой, забрался наверх и хотел сверху сбросить трехпудовый камень на голову Ленина.
>    Но камень спустился вниз тихо, лег около головы Ленина и стал мягким, как пух. И положил Ленин камень под голову, вместо подушки.
>    В ярости стонал и грыз камни проклятый, огненный Кучук-адам и бросал богохульства в небо, но небо отвечало ему презрительным молчанием.


Да, по этому признаку можно отождествить Ленина с Буддой-Готамой. И камни волшебные - чем не чинтамани. И полёты на самолёте - чем не путешествие а Ланку.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> в качестве флуда - 
> 
> 
> анекдот явно придумал человек, который никогда не видел крупной взрослой черепахи  Она между прочим не сильно -то подпустит - у нее пасть, которая на достаточно длинной шее, которой она изо всех сил попробует вас цапнуть, а цапалка такая, что перекусывает палку запросто. Я кстати однажды пыталась сама такой тазик "развернуть" - он сопротивляется жуткое дело! К тому же он ужасно вонючий 
> 
> кстати вот фотки этой пасти крупным планом я сняла однажды в пруду
> http://nebula8.livejournal.com/31002.html


Дык это ж каймановая, она хищная :Smilie:  А вот такую прелесть наверно пожалста трогайте (хотя самому не доводилось :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ): http://z2.foto.rambler.ru/public/len...G_1934-web.jpg

----------

Чиффа (20.04.2010), Юй Кан (20.04.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

*Мужские фантазии.*

*АВИАЦИОННАЯ*
Я лечу в самолете. Сногсшибательная девушка из кресла напротив пристально смотрит на меня. После безмолвного диалога мы уединяемся... в туалете, где же еще.
*Внутренний голос:* В самолете кресла расположены так, что пассажиры не видят друг друга.

*В СТИЛЕ "БАУНТИ"*
Мы с ней на необитаемом острове. Сначала она осторожничает, но потом понимает, что я мужчина ее мечты. Тем более что других мужчин тут нет. В свете заходящего начинаю целовать ее упругое тело...
*Внутренний голос:* Ни гигиены, ни презервативов, да и вообще ты такой везунчик, что на необитаемом острове можешь оказаться только с Вупи Голдберг.

*НЕСБЫВШАЯСЯ*
Учительница математики решила позаниматься со мной дополнительно. Господи, почему она закрывает дверь на ключ? Не может быть! Ирина Владимировна! Что вы делаете? Ирина Влади...
*Внутренний голос:* ... а потом она пойдет домой к мужу, детям и внукам.

*КУРОРТНАЯ*
Мы с женой живем в гостинице, где все номера одинаковые. Уйдя с вчеринки, я бросаюсь на кровать. Ко мне прижимается сексуальное горячее тело. Отсвет луны - это не жена, это та блондинка с вечеринки!
*Внутренний голос:* А где в это время жена?!

*СПОРТИВНАЯ*
Я прихожу на тренировку и вижу, как в зале занимается тренер женской группы по фитнесу. Она увлекает меня в раздевалку, чтобы показать возможности своего тела. 
*Внутренний голос:* Осталось только придумать, с чего это ты пошел на тренировку. Показать возможности своего пуза?

*ЖЕЛЕЗНОДОРОЖНАЯ*
Соседка по купе закрывает книжку и выключает свет. Минутой позже ее пальцы расстегивают мою рубашку. До утра наши тела двигаются в такт стуку вагонных колес.
*Внутренний голос:* Похоже на сказку. Но это могло бы произойти, если бы ты хоть раз купил билет в СВ.

*НАБОКОВСКАЯ*
Со мной никогда такого не случалось. Ей, кажется, и 17 еще нет. В школьной форме она выглядит такой невинной... И так смотрит на меня, словно я для нее Господь Бог.
*Внутренний голос:* Дружище, не хочется тебя расстраивать, но школьную форму отменили 10 лет назад.

*КЛАССОВАЯ*
На приеме я оказываюсь за столом с женой олигарха. Она для мужа всего лишь красивая статуэтка, которой он хвастается перед партнерами. Но я-то чувствую совсем другое. И вот мы уже занимаемся любовью в кулуарах -отчаянно, исступленно, словно в последний раз.
*Внутренний голос:* Похоже, ты не знаешь, что такое кулуары. Но про "последний раз" точно подмечено.

*ФУТУРИСТИЧЕСКАЯ*
Случилось страшное: на Земле от неведомой болезни вымерли все мужчины. На мне лежит огромный груз ответственности. Именно я должен восстановить род человеческий. Красивейшие женщины планеты записываются ко мне на прием за несколько месяцев. Но эту я, пожалуй, приму без очереди. Здравствуй, Анджелина Джоли.
*Внутренний голос:* Здравствуй, белая горячка и зеленые человечки.

*МЕДИЦИНСКАЯ*
Лежу со сломанной ногой в больнице. Выходной. Соседи по палате отправились по домам. Врачей нет. Во всем отделении нас только двое - я и молоденькая сестричка в белом халате. Под которым, как я обнаружил только что, ничего нет.
*Внутренний голос:* Ты даже себе не представляешь, как больно это делать со сломанной ногой. Рекомендую насморк.

----------

Shunja (20.04.2010), Вова Л. (20.04.2010), Кумо (20.04.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Какие кошмарные стереотипы.

----------


## Schwejk

> Жуть! Эти введенные в заблюждение товарищи наверно после такого вряд ли буддизмом заинтересуются:)


Быть может, это их единственный шанс :-) Ведь в фильме показаны, в том числе, и  великие учителя.  



> Нда, хорошее порно они посмотрят:D


Ага, только приготовились,  и тут на тебе - горы Тибета в первых кадрах... :-)

----------

Джигме (22.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Вы тогда в эту папку хоть какой-либо фильм про тантрический секс скиньте. Чтобы хоть какой-то бонус для них был  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (20.04.2010), Джигме (22.04.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> Вы тогда в эту папку хоть какой-либо фильм про тантрический секс скиньте. Чтобы хоть какой-то бонус для них был


Кама-сутру... А так же лотосовую сутру, алмазную и сутру помоста шестого патриарха  :Big Grin:  Хотя это уже в раздел бесс*порно*  :Big Grin:

----------

Джигме (22.04.2010), Юй Кан (20.04.2010)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А вот такую прелесть наверно пожалста трогайте (хотя самому не доводилось): http://z2.foto.rambler.ru/public/len...G_1934-web.jpg


Но с большой осторожностью,особенно во время кормления. Может случайно так в палец вцепиться. У нас жила долго небольшая среднеазиатская черепаха.  Бывало, когда ей подносили листья салата, могла так резко на них наброситься, а заодно и палец кормящего прихватить, да ещё и челюсти после этого не разжать сразу. След на пальце потом месяц сохранялся.

----------


## Топпер

Меня так и прихватила в детстве. Шрам до сих пор остался.

----------


## Иван Петров

_Обладает ли Капитан Очевидность природой будды?_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

Правила котов

----------

Доржик (20.04.2010), Манечка (20.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.04.2010), Чиффа (21.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> _Обладает ли Капитан Очевидность природой будды?_


Очевидно да.
Так то.

----------

Bob (24.04.2010), Иван Петров (20.04.2010), Кузьмич (20.04.2010), Манечка (20.04.2010), Сергей А (21.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Правила котов вобще смешно, так и есть блин блинский.

----------


## sidhi

Урок богословия. Задание детям нарисовать святую троицу. Мальчику не хочется рисовать троицу, и он рисует самолет. Подходит священник и спрашивает:

- Ну, и где же здесь святая троица?

- А они в самолете летят. Вот в иллюминаторе видно: Бог-отец, бог-сын, святой дух.

- А это тогда кто?

- А это Понтий - пилот!

----------

Dr Chomsky (20.05.2010), Shunja (21.04.2010), Чиффа (21.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

В Великобритании водителя лишили прав за то, что он управлял в пьяном виде… игрушечным автомобилем. Причем, он ездил на розовой машине куклы Бабри по своему собственному садовому участку, передает «Газета.ру». Однако когда его «покатушки» увидели полицейские, то они мгновенно составили протокол о езде на транспортном средстве в состоянии алкогольного опьянения. При этом судья поддержал служителей закона и лишил Пола Хаттона прав на три года!

----------

Shunja (21.04.2010)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

> Мир разделился на два лагеря - одни вешают американские флаги у себя в кабинетах, на крышах домов, покупают футболки с изображением флага, другие - эти флаги срывают, рвут и жгут... И только два старых еврея - Абрам и Мойша продолжают заниматься своим делом - шить американские флаги...


Слышал, что в Ам. парламенте был жуткий скандал, когда выяснилось, что на 80% ам. флагов стоит лейба "made in china"

----------

Jani (21.04.2010), Shunja (21.04.2010), Чиффа (21.04.2010)

----------


## Бо



----------

Aion (22.04.2010), Shunja (21.04.2010), Шавырин (21.04.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> *Мужские фантазии.*
> ...


так уж эволюцией устроено, что внутренний голос обычно мужчина не слышит.
(иначе и мсье Гаутама не родился бы)

----------


## Yukko

> Правила котов


Принципы кошкости

----------

Dondhup (21.04.2010), Shunja (22.04.2010), Чиффа (22.04.2010), Юй Кан (21.04.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

по теме:

Роддом, радостное солнечно утро, под окнами группки мужиков с обязательными гвоздиками в руках. Дышат свежим воздухом, ждут, пока молодые мамы проснутся, румянятся, кто-то уже свежим пивком балуется. Медсестра даёт добро, начинаются вопли:
- Оленька, я тебя люблю!
- Машка, дура, покажи!
- Ира, мальчик или девочка?
Вдруг дикий крик:
- Лёха!!!
Мужики затихают и переглядываются. Стоит здоровяк в спецовке и орёт:
- Лёха! Рубероид подавать?

----------

Shunja (22.04.2010), Кузьмич (22.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (22.04.2010)

----------


## sidhi

сорок лет великий пророк водил евреев по пустыне...но так и не смог совершить подвиг Ивана Сусанина..

----------

Jani (22.04.2010), Shunja (22.04.2010)

----------


## Aion



----------

Shunja (22.04.2010)

----------


## Shunja

С днём рождения Ильич.

----------

Aion (22.04.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> сорок лет великий пророк водил евреев по пустыне...но так и не смог совершить подвиг Ивана Сусанина..


Не там он их водил :Smilie: 
Есть еще другое мнение почему так долго. Приводит их Моисей в одно место, а евреи начинаю жаловаться, мол тут пахнет чем то, приведет в другое место, там та же история. Короче, теперь у евреев не пахнет, а у арабов есть нефть :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Jambal Dorje (11.05.2010), Юй Кан (22.04.2010)

----------


## sidhi

-я пошёл в армию чтобы закосить от института

----------

Буль (23.04.2010), Джигме (23.04.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

- Как называется человек, который тратит все свои ресурсы - время, деньги и т.д. только на себя?
- Эгоист.
- А как называется человек, который тратит все свои ресурсы - время, деньги и т.д. только на себя и при этом обижается, когда эгоисты не тратят свои ресурсы на него?
- Такой человек называется Женщина.

----------

Jambal Dorje (11.05.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.04.2010), Бо (26.04.2010), Вова Л. (22.04.2010), Джигме (23.04.2010), Манечка (22.04.2010), Михаил Макушев (23.04.2010), Поляков (22.04.2010), Юй Кан (22.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (22.04.2010)

----------


## Jani

> -я пошёл в армию чтобы закосить от института


Я вспомнил свою историю и даже не уловил сразу подвоха))

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

О великий и могучий ( сияющий добрейший мудрейший и тд и тп) БУДДА! Мне бы списк желаний  прилагаеься

----------

Аня Приходящая (27.04.2010), Джигме (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

В мире жывотных.

Клетка. В ней 5 обезьян. К потолку подвязана связка бананов.  Под ними лестница. Проголодавшись, одна из обезьян подошла к лестнице с явными намерениями достать банан. Как только она дотронулась до лестницы, вы открываете кран и со шланга поливаете ВСЕХ обезьян очень холодной водой. Проходит немного времени, и другая обезьяна пытается  полакомится бананом. Те же действия с вашей стороны.

ОТКЛЮЧИТЕ ВОДУ.

Третья обезьяна, одурев от голода пытается достать банан, но остальные хватают ее, не желая холодного душа.

А теперь, уберите одну обезьяну из клетки и замените ее новой обезьяной. Она сразу же, заметив  бананы, пытается их достать.  К своему ужасу, она увидела злые морды остальных обезьян атакующих ее. После третьей  попытки она поняла, что достать банан ей не удастся. Теперь уберите из клетки еще одну из первоначальных пяти обезьян и запустите туда новенькую. Как только она попыталась достать банан, все обезьяны дружно атаковали ее, причем и та, которую заменили первой (да еще с энтузиазмом). И так, постепенно заменяя всех обезьян, вы придете к ситуации, когда в клетке окажутся 5 обезьян, которых водой вообще не поливали, но которые не позволят никому достать банан. 

Почему?

ПОТОМУ, ЧТО ТАК ТУТ ЗАВЕДЕНО.

----------

filoleg (23.04.2010), Jambal Dorje (11.05.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.04.2010), Shunja (23.04.2010), Won Soeng (23.04.2010), Вова Л. (22.04.2010), Джигме (23.04.2010), Евгения Горенко (23.04.2010), Леонид Ш (22.04.2010), Манечка (23.04.2010), Михаил Макушев (23.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.04.2010)

----------


## Буль

В общем смысле забавно и в некотором смысле приятно осознавать что описываемая ситуация находит благодарных читателей в разделе "Анекдоты".

Вообще-то (если исключить юмор) то эта ситуация называется "тест Корнелла", и ставит своей целью показать горизонтальный дрейф экстраординарных состояний в среде приматов.




> Мы все-таки мудреем год от года -
> Распятья нам самим теперь нужны, -
> Они - богатство нашего народа,
> Хотя и - пережиток старины.


В.С.Высоцкий

----------

Манечка (23.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> . И так, постепенно заменяя всех обезьян, вы придете к ситуации, когда в клетке окажутся 5 обезьян, которых водой вообще не поливали, но которые не позволят никому достать банан. 
> 
> Почему?
> 
> ПОТОМУ, ЧТО ТАК ТУТ ЗАВЕДЕНО.


Потому, что так по понятиям.

----------

Манечка (23.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще-то (если исключить юмор) то эта ситуация называется "тест Корнелла", и ставит своей целью показать горизонтальный дрейф экстраординарных состояний в среде приматов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Мы все-таки мудреем год от года -
> Распятья нам самим теперь нужны, -
> Они - богатство нашего народа,
> ...


Давно-давно, проникшись фразой из пьесы Радзинского о декабристах: "В истории России бывают времена, когда единственное место, достойное мужчины -- на кресте", радостно принёс её на бодро задранном хвосте знакомому лит. критику, много более старшему меня по возрасту и опыту. Выпалил её ему и говорю: "Правда, здорово сказано?"

Он посмотрел-посмотрел на меня, юнца, а потом сказал со вздохом: "Юра, в истории России такие времена никогда и не кончались..."

----------

Буль (23.04.2010), Чиффа (23.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Всё-то кошки да кошки, а вот и собаки немножко:

----------

Буль (23.04.2010), Ирина Титова (23.04.2010), Манечка (23.04.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> -я пошёл в армию чтобы закосить от института


Служите хорошо, а то узнают и выгонят вас из армии и отправят учиться :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

Поглядел на молящегося выдра, а после -- пост про обезьян, и вспомнилось:




> "Как-то за обедом я пожаловалась на это Уиллу Уисту и Лесли Сквайру. Я пыталась заставить выдру стоять на ящике, объяснила я. Добиться, чтобы она поняла, что от нее требуется, не составило ни малейшего труда: едва я установила в загоне ящик, как выдра кинулась к нему и забралась наверх. А затем быстро сообразила, что вскочить на ящик - значит получить кусочек рыбы. 
> 
> Но! Едва она в этом убедилась, как начала проверять варианты. "А хочешь, я лягу на ящик? А что, если я поставлю на него только три лапы? А не повиснуть ли мне с ящика головой вниз? Или встать на него и заглядывать, что под ним? Ну, а если я поставлю на него передние лапы и залаю?" В течение двадцати минут она предлагала мне десятки вариаций на тему "Как можно использовать ящик", но категорически не желала просто стоять на нем. Было от чего прийти в бешенство, и выматывало это до чрезвычайности. 
> 
> Выдра съедала свою рыбу, бежала назад к ящику, предлагала еще одну фантастическую вариацию и выжидательно поглядывала на меня (злоехидно, как казалось мне), а я в очередной раз терялась, решая, отвечает ее поведение поставленной мной задаче или нет.
> 
> Мои друзья-психологи наотрез отказались мне поверить - ни одно животное так себя не ведет. Поощряя поведенческий элемент, мы увеличиваем шанс на то, что животное повторит действие, которое оно совершало, когда получало поощрение, а вовсе не толкаем его играть с нами в угадайку.
> 
> Тогда я повела их к бассейну, взяла там вторую выдру и попробовала научить ее проплывать сквозь небольшой обруч. Я опустила обруч в воду. Выдра проплыла сквозь него. Дважды. Я дала ей рыбу. Чудесно. Психологи одобрительно закивали. После чего выдра, всякий раз поглядывая на меня в ожидании поощрения, проделала следующее: вплыла в обруч и остановилась - морда по одну сторону обруча, хвост по другую; проплыла насквозь, ухватила обруч задней лапой и потащила за собой; улеглась в обруче; укусила обруч; проплыла сквозь обруч хвостом вперед!
> ...


Карен Прайор, "Несущие ветер": http://www.lib.ru/NATUR/PRYOR/weter.txt

И ещё, про выдров же... Видео, но душевное:

http://byaki.net/2007/08/30/vydry-zv...romantika.html

----------

Fuerth (26.04.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.04.2010), Won Soeng (23.04.2010), Чиффа (23.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


Тронула подпись под это картинкой: "Прошу Вас станьте Буддой!" : )

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.04.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

я рыдал:: Церемония закрытия границы между Индией и Пакистаном

----------

Bob (26.04.2010), Вова Л. (23.04.2010), Кузьмич (24.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

А-а-а-а!!!! Хинаянский десант захватил Лхасу

(мечта Топпера?)

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.04.2010), Вова Л. (23.04.2010), Джигме (27.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.04.2010), Ондрий (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> А-а-а-а!!!! Хинаянский десант захватил Лхасу


А я подумал - это пленные))))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> я рыдал:: Церемония закрытия границы между Индией и Пакистаном


Это всерьёз или шоу какое то?

----------


## Ондрий

> Это всерьёз или шоу какое то?


тут подробности

----------


## Yeshe

*Вулканический юмор*

Когда тебя так обзовут, еще и не так извергнешься.

Последняя воля Исландии: "Развейте мой пепел над Европой".

Профсоюз пилотов солидаризируется с вулканом: "У нас одни и те же цели".

Срочное сообщение: "Исландцы остановят вулкан только тогда, когда им будут прощены долги".

Мужик возвращается пьяный домой поздно ночью, его на пороге встречает жена и кричит:
- Ты где шлялся, сволочь?!
- Милая, ты не поверишь - вулкан взорвался, всё как будто в тумане -еле дорогу домой нашёл.
- Какой такой вулкан?!
- Эйяфьядоку... Эйяфьякудо... Блин! Да бухал я, бухал!!!

Приходит мужик трезвый домой. А жена ему говорит:
- Ты пьян!
- Нет!
- Скажи тогда: Эйяфьядлайокудль...
- Хорошо! Пьян!

Как много студентов, будущих вулканологов, были вынуждены брать академический отпуск из-за переломов языка!

Пока все европейцы не выучат слово "Эйяфьятлайокудль", вулкан не прекратит извергаться.

Кроме полной остановки всех североевропейских аэропортов, вулкан Эйяфьядлайокудль парализовал и большинство теле- и радиоканалов: дикторы просто не могут выговорить его название.

----------

Ozma (14.05.2010), Бо (26.04.2010), Доржик (26.04.2010), Манечка (23.04.2010), Шавырин (24.04.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

Вот нам и остров горных ледников)))

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Товарищ Херука

Мы живём забот не зная
Наслаждаемся, пока
Где-то нас не повстречает
Наш товарищ Херука

Хлопнет он шестью руками,,
Топнет четырьмя ногами,
Рявкнет он и засверкают
Девять глаз из трёх голов,
Он супругу обнимает,
Ярким пламенем пылает,
Взором грозен и суров

Если ты, забыв про Будду
Вцепишься в свой глупый ум
Он найдёт тебя повсюду,
Грянет в гром и скажет "Хрум".

Дорогие мои дети
Хоть сансара не легка,
Вам поможет на том свете
Ваш товарищ Херука.

http://pendelschwanz.livejournal.com...thread=1061692

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://video.i.ua/channel/338/179098/

----------

Манечка (24.04.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2010), Чиффа (24.04.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Dependent arising и сансара, языком мирян  :Big Grin: 

Жук: Выведите меня из цикла, кто-нибудь. Плиз!
Alien: Странная просьба... Обычно из запоя вывести просят, а ты из цикла. Из какого хоть цикла-то?
Жук: Поссорился с женой (довела до предела), решил разрядиться и ударил кулаком стену, при этом выбил стекло в двери локтем на замахе, порезался, помирился с женой, пошёл покупать новое стекло, купил, но оно сцуко меньше чем надо, пошёл ещё купил стекло, разбил его пока домой нёс (нечайно), пошёл ещё купил стекло, принёс, установил (но оно херово как-то установилось), поссорился с женой, решил покурить на кухне, закрыл дверь, из неё выпало и разбилось стекло. Порезал ногу. Помирился с женой. Пошёл за новым стеклом... Мне продолжать свой грустный рассказ?

----------

Dr Chomsky (20.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

Есть контакт  :Cool:

----------

Вова Л. (24.04.2010), Манечка (26.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (24.04.2010)

----------


## Aion



----------

Aleksey L. (27.04.2010), Zom (25.04.2010), Джигме (27.04.2010), Дина Скатова (02.08.2010), Доржик (26.04.2010), Манечка (26.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.04.2010), Спокойный (26.04.2010), Чиффа (25.04.2010), Юй Кан (27.04.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> тут подробности


Э-эх, ограничили доступ к этому видео, а сохранить не догадался!  :Cry: 
 Нет ли у кого? Залейте, пожалуйста, куда-нибудь!!

----------


## Yeshe

*вопросы с форумов и чатов...
*
- Кто-нибудь сдавал на права с шестого раза? Какие там неожиданности подстерегают?
- Капот никак не подцепляется ногтем.
- Скажите, где можно купить права? У меня есть, но все спрашивают, где я их купила, так чтобы знать? Куда посылать тех, кто спрашивает? Мне-то подарили!
- Выехала из гаража и уже две недели езжу задом. Очень хочу научиться ездить передом, а то шея болит уже.
- За рулем уже 2 года, а еще ни разу не испытала удовольствия от вождения. Подскажите!
- Кто-нибудь знает, как заглушить двигатель? Срочно!!!
- Хочу купить праворульную, чтоб руль не мешал.
- Где скачать мелодии для бибикалки?
- Вчера весь день ездила с открытым капотом, и ни одна зараза не подсказала!
- Кто-нить знает, откуда подводится газ к педали?
- На всякий случай я езжу на "ручнике". А мне говорят: "дура"... Не надо что ли?
- Что обозначает вытянутый средний палец с обгрызенным ногтем? Видела вчера в четырёх машинах. Новая мода?
- Потеряла машину. Муж узнает - убьет! Посоветуйте, где взять такую же недорого
на вечер, чтоб отмазаться? 
- Попробовала закрыть дверь на два оборота ключа, а замок сломался... На скока оборотов закрывать дверь?
- Как больше любите ездить: с открытыми или закрытыми глазами?
- Каждый день, утром и вечером целую своего "Мерсика" в носик. Помада вьелась и не стирается, появились ржавые пятна. На сервисе сказали, что надо перекрашивать машину в тон помаде...

----------

Bob (26.04.2010), Jani (25.04.2010), Вова Л. (26.04.2010), Джигме (27.04.2010), Доржик (26.04.2010), Судхана (26.04.2010), Чиффа (26.04.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Э-эх, ограничили доступ к этому видео, а сохранить не догадался! 
>  Нет ли у кого? Залейте, пожалуйста, куда-нибудь!!


в гугле - 2я строчка  :Wink: 
(обновил линки - http://www.topnews.ru/video_id_6657.html)

----------

Bob (26.04.2010), Pema Sonam (25.04.2010), Кузьмич (26.04.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

*Шестнадцать причин, по которым Бог никогда не получит профессорскую должность*

Вот они:

1. У него была только одна публикация по теме.
2. Она была опубликована на иврите.
3. В ней не было никаких ссылок на других авторов.
4. Она не была опубликована в журнале с достаточно высоким индексом цитирования.
5. Hекоторые даже сомневаются, что Он сам это написал.
6. Возможно, это и правда, что Он создал мир, но что Он сделал с тех пор?
7. Его стремление к сотрудничеству было минимальным.
8. Hаучное сообщество испытывает существенные трудности с воспроизведением Его результатов.
9. Он никогда не обращался в комиссию по этике за разрешением использовать подопытных людей.
10. Когда во время одного эксперимента всё пошло наперекосяк, Он попытался скрыть это, утопив подопытных.
11. Когда испытуемые не вели себя предсказанным образом, Он исключал их из контрольной группы.
12. Он редко посещал свои занятия, просто велел студентам читать книгу.
13. Hекоторые говорят, что Он посылал Своего Сына учить студентов.
14. Он исключил своих первых двух студентов за тягу к знаниям.
15. Hесмотря на то, что в своём тесте Он давал всего 10 заданий, большинство студентов провалили тест.
16. Его консультации проходили очень редко, и обычно на вершине горы.

----------

Aлександр Г. (27.04.2010), Jani (25.04.2010), Ozma (14.05.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.04.2010), Дина Скатова (02.08.2010), Майя П (27.04.2010)

----------


## Шенпен

Тема Бога навеяла

----------

Zom (27.04.2010), Вова Л. (26.04.2010), Дубинин (26.04.2010), Кузьмич (26.04.2010), Спокойный (26.04.2010), Судхана (26.04.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

и опять тема бога навеяла...

Стучатся три девушки в Жемчужные ворота; Святой Петр им отвечает, что, дескать, прежде чем в рай попасть - нужно ответить на какой-нибудь простенький вопрос из Катехезиса
- вот, например, что такое Пасха?
Первая девушка:
- Это что, осенью, что ли, когда индейку жарят и обжираются потом целый день, да?!
- Плохо, плохо - иди мимо, - отвечает Святой Петр.
Вторая девушка, подумавши, предлагает:
- А я знаю, а я знаю! Это зимой, когда елки ставят и подарки друг другу дарят!!!
- Пошла вон, - отвечает Святой Петр, и, обращаясь к третьей, предлагает, - давай теперь ты.
- Пасха, - говорит третья девушка, - это когда Иисус и его ученики праздновали еврейскую Пейсах, и Иисус превратил вино в кровь, а Иуда его предал, и когда они спали в саду, пришли римляне и его арестовали, а потом его били и распяли на кресте, а потом его с креста сняли, и положили в пещеру, а вход в пещеру завалили камнем, а потом он воскрес!
- Н... да-а-а - всё, что смог выговорить изумлённый Петр...
А девушка продолжает:
- ...и теперь раз в год этот камень отодвигают, и если он вылезет и увидит свою тень - то зима продолжается еще шесть недель...

----------

Буль (26.04.2010), лесник (26.04.2010), Чиффа (26.04.2010)

----------


## Lara

На выходе из рая человек обернулся.
- Можно один вопрос? Последний?
- Ну, спрашивай.
- Я, конечно, виноват, что съел запретный плод. Но я же думал, что рискую не зря! Я думал, отведаю от Древа Познания Добра и Зла - и познаю, что есть Добро, а что есть Зло. Но я по-прежнему этого не знаю! Почему так? И зачем тогда этому дереву дано такое странное имя - Древо Познания?
- Мое дерево - как хочу, так и называю.

----------

Джигме (30.04.2010), Иван Петров (27.04.2010), Иван Ран (27.04.2010), Спокойный (28.04.2010), Юндрун Топден (27.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Уже было. Называется  три сита, а фильтров в то время ещё не было

----------

Шенпен (28.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> [...]
> - Мое дерево - как хочу, так и называю.


Есть ещё один анекдотичный момент в этой псевдобиблейской истории с творением по образу и подобию и изгнанием из Рая.

Откуда у Адама и Евы (и у прочих существ) взялись детородные органы/функции, если все существа задумывались Творцом не для совокупления и размножения?

----------


## Юй Кан

У нового президента Украины спрашивают:
-- Господин Янукович, вы назвали Чехова великим украинским поэтом... А что скажете о Гоголе?
-- Гоголь -- это мой любимый поисковый сайт в Интернете!

----------

Pema Sonam (28.04.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.04.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

Программа с Познером по зомбоящику.

Иллюмжинов летал на тарелке.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQhV9...layer_embedded

Теперь понятно на что тратится бюджет - на строительство тайных космопортов. А мы то думали..

----------

Bob (01.05.2010), Zom (30.04.2010), Вова Л. (30.04.2010), Джигме (30.04.2010), Манечка (04.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

Мощнейше однако =) Осталось тока Путину такое интервью забубенить )))

----------

Доржик (02.05.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Пусть они лучше Путинга заберут ... и не вернут :Big Grin:

----------


## Raudex

> Есть ещё один анекдотичный момент в этой псевдобиблейской истории с творением по образу и подобию и изгнанием из Рая.
> 
> Откуда у Адама и Евы (и у прочих существ) взялись детородные органы/функции, если все существа задумывались Творцом не для совокупления и размножения?


Меня всегда гораздо больше смущало если он создал оба пола по своему образу и подобию, то значит он имеет оба набора половых признаков? Значит бог - гермафродит. Но не логничнее ли было тогда уж сразу создать расу гермафродитов?

----------

Jani (30.04.2010), Zom (30.04.2010), куру хунг (30.04.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Пусть они лучше Путинга заберут ... и не вернут


И еще несколько десятков тысяч чиновников :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (02.05.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Меня всегда гораздо больше смущало если он создал оба пола по своему образу и подобию, то значит он имеет оба набора половых признаков? Значит бог - гермафродит. Но не логничнее ли было тогда уж сразу создать расу гермафродитов?


Вы неправильно понимаете мистический иудаизм  :Wink: . Каббалистам как раз это давно известно! Создавал-то он нормальных. Сами типа идиоты, отпали от Б-га и докатились до появления сисек-писек. (меж прочим будд. история похоже описывает появление полов но без участия Б-га)  

Тема не для Анекдотов, но раз уж заиграла музыка, напою как Рабинович:




> Весьма необычный аспект Божественного Имени Ход — “Элохим Цебаот”, Бог воинств, — раскрывается символом Гермафродита, поскольку слово Элохим является существительным женского рода с окончанием множественного числа мужского рода, — т. е. согласно каббалистическим представлениям слово это символизирует двойной тип активности или силы, функционирующей через организацию. Слово Элохим является составляющим всех трех Сфир на Негативной Колонне Древа: в Бина — “Тетраграмматон Элохим”, в Гебура — “Элохим Гебор”. в Ход — “Элохим Цебаот”.


Сам не понял, чо сказал и пруф-сцылок не дам, а то скажут, что на БФ плохому учу)))

Сам я не в теме да и слава Б-гу, Элохиму!

----------

Raudex (01.05.2010)

----------


## Буль

_Не, не понимаю я по-вашему нихрена!_ (с) БРАТ 2



шутка!!!

----------

Доржик (02.05.2010), Манечка (01.05.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

И разверзлись Небеса. И явился Господь в свете лазеров и пламени. И изрек Господь "YEEEEAAHHH!!!" и начал играть Creeping death.
(с) из статуса одного человека вконтакте.

----------

Доржик (02.05.2010), Манечка (04.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

Едет по Рублевскому шоссе автомобильный кортеж: "Линкольн", "Ролс-Ройс", два "Мерседеса-600". Вдруг с неба падает летающая тарелка - прямо на шоссе перед машинами. Головная машина с размаху врезается в упавшую тарелку, в нее врезается следущая машина, потом следущая...... разозленные братки выскочили из машин и помчались к тарелке. Открывают ее - а там сидят маленькие зеленые человечки. Один из братков увидел их и заорал радостно: "Ну че, лохи, обдристались уже?"

----------

Raudex (01.05.2010), Доржик (02.05.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Найден договор Гитлера с дьяволом
В Берлине найден договор, который Адольф Гитлер заключил с… сатаной. Контракт датирован 30 апреля 1932 года и подписан кровью обеими сторонами. Политическое завещание Гитлера .
http://smi.marketgid.com/news/918

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Доржик (02.05.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Вы неправильно понимаете мистический иудаизм . Каббалистам как раз это давно известно! Создавал-то он нормальных. Сами типа идиоты, отпали от Б-га и докатились до появления сисек-писек. (меж прочим будд. история похоже описывает появление полов но без участия Б-га)


Гениально! А каких он создал то? Нейтральных? Стерильных? А зачем тогда пару?

----------


## Ондрий

> Гениально! А каких он создал то? Нейтральных? Стерильных? А зачем тогда пару?


Все как всегда не так просто если дело касается каббалы)))). Есть мнение, что и Адама с Евой понимают не совсем так как "положено". В общем, все это глубоко иносказательные описания.  Прямо читать Генезис и прочее - не есть правильно, а если прямо читать, как и читают попы, то это жесть оцинкованная, полагаю поэтому каббалисты и старались выйти из положения, окурив мистическим туманом стенограмму мифов отсталых кочевых племен ближнего востока. Это все научное имхо такое. У всех разные мнения по сему поводу))

----------

Raudex (01.05.2010), куру хунг (03.05.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Гениально! А каких он создал то? Нейтральных? Стерильных? А зачем тогда пару?


Его создания, каких захотел, таких и создал )

----------

Raudex (01.05.2010)

----------


## Jani

> Гениально! А каких он создал то? Нейтральных? Стерильных? А зачем тогда пару?


Действительно - "Не приставай к царю!" (С).

----------

Raudex (01.05.2010)

----------


## Raudex

Раньше при совке делали таких политкорректных детских кукол пластиковых без половых признаков, вот я думаю ОН примерно таких Адам/Ев и изготовил. Полуфабрикастых.

----------


## Ондрий

> Раньше при совке делали таких политкорректных детских кукол пластиковых без половых признаков


Вообще я видел и других в детстве (70е годы). Но конечно очень редко. Думаю что это были "привозные" куклы из какой-нить Чехословакии. 

Видимо все это явно подвержено вкусам и моде)))

Вот как это отражалось на примере:

1я серия -

Форма и размер груди вполне пропорциональны фигуре. Образ героини весьма прост.

2я серия -

Достаточно беглого взгляда на маму Дяди Фёдора, чтобы отметить – грудь увеличилась в размере и приняла, я бы сказал, весьма обольстительный вид. Вполне очевидна связь этого факта с желанием мамы непременно поехать на курорт (а не в Простоквашино), носить купальник и вечерние платья.

3я серия -

Что случилось с мамой Дяди Фёдора? Где роскошный бюст из прошлой серии? Что это, неправильная диета? Злодей муж? Экология? А может быть, страшная болезнь? Нет ответа. Зрителю остаётся только строить предположения…

(С) http://www.karkas-dom.ru/humour/derevnya.html

----------

Raudex (01.05.2010), Вова Л. (01.05.2010), Кузьмич (02.05.2010), куру хунг (03.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

Судя по талии на последней картинке - просто платье не обтягивающее )

----------


## Yeshe

лучше посмотрите очередной прикол от Масяникого папы  :Smilie: 

Мятый элемент

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkAjMGspveQ

----------

Чиффа (02.05.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Раньше при совке делали таких политкорректных детских кукол пластиковых без половых признаков, вот я думаю ОН примерно таких Адам/Ев и изготовил. Полуфабрикастых.



А запретные плоды у них вызвали мутации, с последующим развитием половых признаков.  Короче первые 2 экземпляра довершил то что Он не смог или не додумался сделать, за что и разгневался. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara

Стандартная ситуация... На перекрестке останавливается 600-й и в него сзади въезжает Запорожец. Новый русский из мерса вышел:
- Мужик, ты чо....?
- Да, понимаешь, тормоза не работают. Извини.
Подумал новый русский, все равно с него взять нечего и снова сел в свою машину.
На следующем перекрестке ситуация повторяется. Новый русский даже из машины выходить не стал. Опять перекресток, опять Запор целует зад Мерса. Новый русский выходит и говорит:
- Слышь, мужик, я тут направо ухожу. Дальше выкручивайся как хошь.

----------

Neroli (02.05.2010), Yeshe (02.05.2010), куру хунг (03.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

ИЗ ЖЖ ИСЛАНДСКОЙ ДЕВУШКИ

Привет! Меня зовут Гудмундур-Сольвейг Сигурдсдоттир, а моего приятеля Дагур Бергторусон Гудмундссон. Мы решили посмотреть на вулкан Эйяфьйатлайокудль. Из Сейдаруксроукюр поехали в Мирдальсйёкюдль, Снайфедльсйёкюдль, потом через Харбнафьордур в Брюнхоульфскирья и Каульдвафельсстадюр, мимо Хваннадальсхнукюр и Ватнайекюдль, потом в Тунгнафеллсёкюдль, Стиккисхоульмур, Нескаупстадур, Фаскудфьордур, Альдейярфосс, Керлингарфьоль и Мюрдальстйокуль. Приехали. Вулкан как вулкан.

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), filoleg (03.05.2010), Jambal Dorje (11.05.2010), Raudex (04.05.2010), Бо (03.05.2010), Джигме (04.05.2010), Кузьмич (06.05.2010), лесник (04.05.2010), Манечка (04.05.2010), Поляков (04.05.2010), Чиффа (03.05.2010), Шавырин (03.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (03.05.2010)

----------


## Dimav

> Представители Казанской епархии на своем сайте ответили прихожанке, что йога - "это упражнения, применяемые в буддизме, при помощи которых достигается состояние общения с различными демоническими силами. ..."


http://www.newsru.com/religy/04may2010/yoga.html

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Три весёлых друга.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEkZqFckfFw :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2010), Чиффа (04.05.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Охотники за привидениями блин :Smilie:

----------

лесник (05.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2010), Шаман (04.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Три весёлых друга.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEkZqFckfFw


А я уж подумал, что это кошаеобразный Змей Горыныч о трёх головах.

----------

Манечка (04.05.2010)

----------


## Шаман

Из моей переписки вКонтакте.ру

Е: вам интересно жить? часто думаете: вот бы себя убить? =)

Я: Да, думаю.
Потом думаю о том, чем бы себя убить.
Потом думаю, где достать то, чем себя лучше убить.
Потом думаю, где достать денег, чтобы достать то, чем себя лучше убить.
Потом думаю, как лениво мне достать денег, чтобы достать то, чем себя лучше убить.
На этой мысли я обычно засыпаю.

----------

Евгения Горенко (04.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (04.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Из моей переписки вКонтакте.ру
> 
> Е: вам интересно жить? часто думаете: вот бы себя убить? =)
> 
> Я: Да, думаю.
> Потом думаю о том, чем бы себя убить.
> Потом думаю, где достать то, чем себя лучше убить.
> Потом думаю, где достать денег, чтобы достать то, чем себя лучше убить.
> Потом думаю, как лениво мне достать денег, чтобы достать то, чем себя лучше убить.
> На этой мысли я обычно засыпаю.


Это нечто  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yeshe

"Это невозможно!" - сказала Причина.
"Это безрассудно!" - заметил Опыт.
"Это бесполезно!" - отрезала Гордость.
"Попробуй..." - шепнула Мечта.
"А пошли все на..." - cказала Лень.

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.05.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Движение "Дачники России" обратились к президенту США: "Господин президент, когда-то давным-давно в Чикаго 1 мая была расстреляна демонстрация трудящихся, благодаря чему мы имеем сегодня такой замечательный праздник. Нельзя ли расстрелять еще какую-нибудь демонстрацию, желательно в июле или августе, чтобы у нас был еще один нерабочий день?"

----------

Raudex (05.05.2010), Джигме (05.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.05.2010), Шавырин (07.05.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

xxx: хочу стать выдрой...
xxx: я бы с камушками играл
xxx: ел на животе
xxx: много всего веселого
yyy: а я хочу стать собой, но выспавшейся...
xxx: будь реалисткой, у нас больше шансов стать выдрами

----------

Шавырин (07.05.2010), Юй Кан (05.05.2010)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Yeshe писала:
"Это невозможно!" - сказала Причина.
"Это безрассудно!" - заметил Опыт.
"Это бесполезно!" - отрезала Гордость.
"Попробуй..." - шепнула Мечта.
"А пошли все на..." - cказала Лень.

... и все они дружно пошли

----------

Судхана (05.05.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

Let my people go

----------


## Вова Л.

> Let my people go


Надо же - прикольная песня, а в исполнении попов и она скучной получается.

----------

Zom (07.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Лекция по философии. Профессор первокурсникам:
- Итак, опираясь на выводы крупнейших философов различных школ, мы можем утверждать, что не в обладании желаемым, а в, пусть даже не имеющей шансов на успех, погоне за этим желаемым и обретает человек свое счастье. Голос с последнего ряда:
- Профессор, а вы когда-нибудь пробовали холодной, темной, мокрой ночью бежать за уходящим от остановки автобусом?

----------

Аня Приходящая (08.05.2010), Вова Л. (07.05.2010), Поляков (07.05.2010), Шавырин (07.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Надо же - прикольная песня, а в исполнении попов и она скучной получается.


Для справки: исполняемая семинаристами "песня" -- религиозный гимн (т.н. спиричуэлс), исполняемый ими, насколько понимаю, достаточно близко к исходной, а не обработанной версии. Другое дело, что гимн этот никак не православный, отчего там все и смеются... : )

А так место этому ролику, если строго, -- в разделе "Муз. пристрастия". : )

----------


## Буль

А что в нём не православного? Разве что язык исполнения. А так это просто фраза из Исход 8:1




> И сказал Господь Моисею: пойди к фараону и скажи ему: так говорит Господь: отпусти народ Мой, чтобы он совершил Мне служение


Вот здесь гораздо более "церковная" версия, которую этим семинаристам было не вытянуть

----------


## Юй Кан

Если отвечать с моей наивной кочки зр., то... Ну какое отношение имеют семитские (ветхозаветные) по корням, да ещё негритянские/афроамериканские по форме проблемы к русскому Православию?

А чтоб получить ответ на этот вопрос по полной и авторитетно -- проконсультируйтесь в Питерской лавре, у тамошних бонз. : )
Иначе, подозреваю, начнётся как со специальной христианской душой, да ещё в теме "Анекдоты". %)

----------


## sergey

> А что в нём не православного?


Текст-то библейский, но музыкальная традиция - другая.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Текст-то библейский, но музыкальная традиция - другая.


Вот эти певчие из семинарии как раз и умудрились спеть ее в своей музыкальной традиции.

----------


## sergey

В какой-то степени да (мелодия-то все равно - характерная для афроамериканской музыки), и по-моему получилось неплохо.

----------


## Майя П

в продолжении муз темы

В оркестре заболел скрипач. Временная замена. Человек смотрит партитуру. Видит на полях заметка «Пригнуться» Не понимает в чем дело, но исполняет в положенном месте.
Повторный прогон, снова пригибается. Ну и так несколько раз. Оглядывается – не смеются ли товарищи, ведь явно розыгрыш. Решает больше не пригибаться. не пригибается и …
сзади по уху заезжает ему кулисой тромбон…

----------

sergey (04.08.2011), Кузьмич (08.05.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Надо же - прикольная песня, а в исполнении попов и она скучной получается.


надо было им у православных заимствовать, веселее бы получилось - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnSUJffsRLA =)

----------


## Jani

Лежат голодные студенты и мечтают:
- А что, мужики, давайте свинью заведем. Мясо, сало будет...
- Да ты что? Грязь, вонь!
- Ничего, она привыкнет... 

- Как блондинка едет на мигающий красный свет светофора?
- Проедет. Остановится. Проедет. Остановится... 

Бывает, проснешься, как птица!
Крылатой пружиной на взводе...
И хочется жить, и трудиться,
Но к завтраку это проходит...

----------

Pema Sonam (07.05.2010), Ната (11.05.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Оригинально отметил свой юбилей ансамбль песни и пляски. Сначала ребята посетили кафе с караоке,а потом поехали на дискотеку.

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Pema Sonam (07.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

У матросов нет вопросов. За всю историю программы "Что? Где? Когда?" от
матросов не пришло ни одного вопроса.

Приходит мужик к врачу, рассказывает:
- Доктор, я совсем замучился. Ложусь спать, а мне кажется, что под кроватью 
кто-то есть. Лезу под кровать, смотрю внимательно и тут чую, что кто-то 
на моей кровати лежит. Вылезаю из-под кровати, наверху никого нет, 
ложусь, чувствую - все-таки кто-то есть под кроватью. А когда снова лезу 
под кровать, мне кажется, что сверху кто-то есть. И так всю ночь.
- Да, - говорит врач - это есть такой сложный синдром. Будем вас интенсивно 
лечить, месяца два-три. Берем мы, правда, дорого, но, скорей всего, 
вылечим.
- Ладно, -говорит мужик, - подумаю.
И больше не пришел. Через месяц его врач случайно на улице встречает, 
спрашивает, как дела. Тот говорит:
- А меня сосед за бутылку вылечил.
- Это как?
- Да выпили мы с ним, он мне и говорит - отпили ты на хрен ножки у кровати.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.05.2010), Pema Sonam (07.05.2010), Shunja (08.05.2010), Иван Петров (11.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (07.05.2010)

----------


## Буль

> - Как блондинка едет на мигающий красный свет светофора?
> - Проедет. Остановится. Проедет. Остановится...


"мигающий красный" какбэ намекает нам...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Леонид Ш (08.05.2010), Поляков (07.05.2010)

----------


## Кумо



----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.05.2010), Pema Sonam (07.05.2010), лесник (12.05.2010), Ната (11.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (11.05.2010), Сергей А (14.05.2010), Чиффа (08.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (08.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

Серьёзные отношения - это когда молодой человек начинает выходить из квартиры девушки с мусором.

----------

Raudex (07.05.2010), Вова Л. (07.05.2010), Манечка (11.05.2010), Чиффа (08.05.2010), Этэйла (11.05.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Есть ещё один анекдотичный момент в этой псевдобиблейской истории с творением по образу и подобию и изгнанием из Рая.
> 
> Откуда у Адама и Евы (и у прочих существ) взялись детородные органы/функции, если все существа задумывались Творцом не для совокупления и размножения?


это доказывает, что создатель был русский, настоящее его имя поп Гапон, ник у него бы "Бог"

Поход к древу познания был демонстрацией, на которую Адама и Еву подбил Бог-Гапон(БГ), чтобы было что демонстрировать пририсовал им детородные органы. Это были скрытые файлы После того как БГ нажал кнопку "применить", органы стали явными и заработали. Остальное известно.

----------


## Ната

УЛЫБНУЛО)

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Neroli (11.05.2010), Pema Sonam (11.05.2010), Sadhak (11.05.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Серьёзные отношения - это когда молодой человек начинает выходить из квартиры девушки с мусором.


Это ответ на вопрос молодого человека: Можно сдуть с вас пылинку?

----------

Манечка (11.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

:Smilie:

----------

Манечка (11.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2010), Юй Кан (11.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Монахи чинят хинаяну? : ))

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Echo (11.05.2010), Fuerth (12.05.2010), Raudex (13.05.2010), лесник (12.05.2010), Манечка (11.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Монахи чинят хинаяну? : ))


Абгрейдят до Махаяны  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.05.2010), Манечка (11.05.2010), Юй Кан (11.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Абгрейдят до Махаяны


Или даунгрейдют до Тхеравады? : ))

----------


## Lara

Обкуренный панк заходит в церковь и начинает задувать свечи.
Батюшка в истерике:
- Ты что делаешь, ирод?
- Отвали, у меня сегодня день рожденья!


- Как отличить наркомана от программиста?
- А что для вас значит фраза: "Отдай винт, а то я твою маму продам?"

----------

Манечка (12.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.05.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Оригинально отметил свой юбилей ансамбль песни и пляски. Сначала ребята посетили кафе с караоке,а потом поехали на дискотеку.


Я бы скорей поверил, что они заказали Киркорова с подтанцовкой и ансамбль балалаечников  :Smilie:

----------


## Манечка

В этом году парад Победы в Москве проходил с небывалым размахом.  Странно только, что не приехали руководители США, Великобритании, Франции,  Украины и Белоруссии. И еще не пригласили руководителей Молдавии и Грузии...

- Зато прибыли канцлер Германии Ангела Меркель, президенты Болгарии, Чехии, Словакии, Эстонии и руководители других стран гитлеровской коалиции... Им, как проигравшей стороне, отвертеться от приглашения не удалось!

----------

Аня Приходящая (12.05.2010), лесник (12.05.2010), Спокойный (13.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Футбол Россия-Германия 
Матч Россия-Германия в Москве. Россияне проигрывают 0:3. На трибуне расстроенный ветеран кричит: 
- Мы их в Сталинграде били, в Берлине били, а вы что? 
Сидящий рядом грузин поворачивается и говорит: 
- Тогда, дэд, у вас был другой трэнэр!


Рабинович, отчего умер Гитлер? 
- он получил счет за газ.

----------

Джигме (12.05.2010), Кузьмич (12.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Парень учит девушку водить машину.
-- Я тебе сказал: тормози, а ты что делала?
-- Я и начала тормозить, но у меня что-то не получилось...
-- Да, правильно, ты начала тормозить, а нужно было нажать на педаль тормоз!

-- Папа, ну когда ты купишь мне велосипед?
-- Когда усилиями взвешенной экономической политики правительства, основанной на государственнических позициях президента, стабилизируется валютный запас нашей богатой и необъятной родины, сынок!
-- Папа, а зачем слово "никогда" выражать такой длинной фразой?

----------

Pema Sonam (12.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.05.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вегетарианцы не едят животных. Они их объедают...

Бэ-бэ-бэ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhz9A...layer_embedded

----------

Джигме (13.05.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> 


Я  видел такую-же сцену на дороге к аэропорту Лумбини ,только вместо мотоцикла был велорикша и 3 Бханте, и растерянный велорикшаводитель.Они явно опаздывали к самолету на Катманду и пытались по быстрому отремонтировать сие транспортное средство.Со строны было очень смешно.

----------


## Бо

Обpатная стоpона окpаины востока была населена pусскими, котоpые в это вpемя не знали ничего. Одним из фактоpов было использование цилиндpического алфавита. Петp Пеpвый заполнил свой кабинет случайными людьми и постpоил новую столицу около евpопейской гpаницы.

Копеpник доказал, что солнечная система вpащается вокpуг Земли. Галилей следовал теоpии Копеpника, за что цеpковь заставила его изучать механику всю оставшуюся жизнь.

Каpл Маpкс изобpел теоpию диаволического матеpнализма. Согласно Маpксу, этапы истоpии — это канибализм, pабство, фьоpдолизм, капитализм и опять канибализм.

Анаpхизм — система пpавительства, котоpую возглавляет Анаpх. Канада стала анаpхией в 1867 году.

Пикассо был знаменитым художником, наpисовавшим Мону Лизу.

Евpопейцы в Индии пpактиковали импеаpилистические ценности дpуг на дpуге, пpимеpом чего служит поэма Рудьяpда Киссинджеpа ‘Бpемя белого человека’.

Русская pеволюция 1905 года началась пpимеpно в 1907 году. К сожалению, цаpь был под влиянием льстецов. Тpойственный Союз столкнулся с NАТО, что было устpоено Бисмаpком, котоpый тогда pаботал на Цезаpя.

Пять сильных евpопейских стpан были Англия, Фpанция, Геpмания, Россия и Австpало-Монголия.

Цаpская Россия была отсталой, несмотpя на усилия госудаpства pазвить военно-пpомышленый комплекс и космические технологии.

Сpедний класс в России назывался большевицким.

Сpеди кpестьян свиpепствовал коммунизм.

Цаpь Hиколай позволили своей жене поставить себя в болезненное положение. Ко всему, его сын был поставлен диагноз гемофилателия, от котоpой он падал и сильно pазбивался. Все это было пpедсказано Лениным в книге ‘Капитализм: высшая стадия социализма’.

В 1937 году Ленин начал pеволюцию в России, после того, как немцы выслали его домой в запечатанном поезде.

Леннон пpавил в России. Он был пеpвым цаpем Советского Союза. После его смеpти СССР пpавил тpиумвиpат из пяти человек — Сталина, Ленина, Тpоцкого, Меньшевика и Буканана.

Стеклянная ночь имела место, когда Гитлеp пpиказал нацистам pазбить все окна. В качестве нацистского лидеpа коммунистической Геpмании Гитлеp хотел все для себя и ничего для всех. Эти погpомы массовой пpопаганды отpажены в книге Адольфа Хаксли ‘1984 год’.

Геpмания напала на Польшу, Фpанция напала на Бельгию, а Россия напала на всех.

Гитлеpовская атака на Россию называлась ‘План Баpбаpелла’. Hекотоpое вpемя немецкие захватчики были популяpны в России, но их пpивычка убивать невинных жителей создала им пpоблемы с имиджем. Русские яpостно защищали Сталингpад, так как он был назван в честь Ленина.

Гитлеp впал в депpессию и заполз под Беpлин. Там он усыпил свою жену Эвиту и застpелился в ункеpе.

Втоpая миpовая война стала Холодной, потому что Бенджамин Фpанклин Рузвельт не веpил Ленину и Сталину. Жалезный занавесь упал на Евpопу.

Ментально говоpя, Россия должна была изобpести себя заново. После смеpти Сталина был допpос, длившийся тpи года, когда Хpущев кpитиковал Сталина за пpегpешения вpоде убийства кулаков. Это пpивело к внедpению многих западных идей в России, как, напpимеp, использование стpиптизеpш в клубах.

Гpафа жизни Hикиты Хpущева кажется оттиском вывоpачивающего внутpенности катания на каpусели, котоpое называется метамоpфозой. Одной из наименее удачной идей было освоение Девственных земель, где ожидалось пpоизpастание молока и сливочного масла в неожиданных местах.

Библейская легенда утвеpждает, что беда началась после того, как Ева съела Золотое яблоко pаздоpа. Это был запpетительный плод. Обозленный Бог наслал каpы. Человек выпал из пpостpанства благодати. С тех поp все катится под гоpу.


В Египте жили только египтяне, а в Вавилоне жиле сумеpцы, акадии и канадцы.

Зоppоастpология была основана Зоppо. Это была дуэлистическая pелигия.

Иисус Хpистос пpиказал Моисею вывести наpод из Египта в пустыню Сахаpу. Книга Исхода описывает путешествие и удивительные вещи, пpоизошедшие за ее вpемя, включая Десять заповедей, pазличные спецэффекты и стpоительство Суэцкого канала. Соpок столетий спустя они пpибыли в Канаду. Это и была обещанная земля молока и шоколада.

Давид был вымышленным хаpактеpом в Библии, котоpый сpажался с Гильгамешем, одетый в пpащу. Он ублажал наpод и защищал его от нападения филиппинцев.

Тpоянская война pазгоpелась между гpеками и тоpи. Гpеки выигpали, потому что у них были деpевянные кони, а тpоянцы сpажались пешими.

Цаpь Пеpсии Ксеpокс напал на Гpецию, но пал во вpемя битвы пpи Теpмосалями. Филипп Мастодонский захватил Гpецию, но затем был убит в семейной pазбоpке.

Платон изобpел pеальность. Он был учителем Гаppис Тотеля, автоpа книги ‘Республиканцы’.

Пифагоp стал отцом тpеугольника.

Спаpтак возглавил восстание pабов, а позже снялся в фильме об этом.

У pимлян мозги были меньше и пpактичней, чем у гpеков. Языческими философами в Риме были Цицеpон, Маpк Аоpта и Св. Иеpоним.

До pождения Хpиста хpистианство было одним из многих тайных культов.

Св. Иеpоним отказался веpить в секс.

Импеpатоp Константин стал хpистианином после того, как на поле битвы его пpеследовал неоновый кpест.

Многие теоpии о падении Римской импеpии были совеpшенно безосновательными. Hапpимеp, недостаток pелигии, избыток pабства, нехватка воды и куpение из свинцовых тpубок.

Во вpемя Сpедних веков все были сpеднего возpаста. Монашки были в основном женщинами, заключенными в гаpемы.

----------

AlekseyE (13.05.2010), Bob (27.05.2010), Dr Chomsky (20.05.2010), Jani (13.05.2010), Karadur (23.05.2010), kirava (16.05.2010), Pema Sonam (13.05.2010), Буль (13.05.2010), Евгения Горенко (13.05.2010), куру хунг (18.05.2010), Леонид Ш (13.05.2010), Чиффа (13.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

К сожалению, нынешние российские школьники и студенты знают историю не намного лучше.
Хотя за пиндосами, несомненно останентся пальма первенства и нескончаемый кладезь гэгов для Задорнова.

----------


## Ондрий

[:]\/\/\/\/\/[:]

----------

Raudex (14.05.2010), Аня Приходящая (15.05.2010), Джигме (13.05.2010), Манечка (13.05.2010), Чиффа (13.05.2010), Юй Кан (13.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (14.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

-  Ты не знаешь, почему у евреев такие большие носы?
-  Потому что воздух бесплатный ...

----------

Джигме (13.05.2010), Иван Ран (13.05.2010), Манечка (13.05.2010), Нея (18.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Почти каждый вечер захожу в чат http://buddistov.net
Сижу там сейчас один. Заходит англоязычный чел, интересуется какой страны чат. Говорю - русский. Он начинает что-то спрашивать про рубите, режете, я ничего не отвечаю. Потом сваливает. Так как это уже не в первый раз, то догадываюсь, что англоязычные воспринимают этот чат не за буддийский, а за какой то другой. Так как буддист по английски buddhist с буквой "h" а слова buddist нет, то логически додумываюсь, что это два слова в одном названии чата. Т.к. английским не владею пишу в подстрочном переводчике bud dist и мне выдает: дистрибьютер почки. Короче, у меня предположение, что они думали, что этот чат черных трансплантологов  :Frown:

----------

Neroli (14.05.2010), Аня Приходящая (15.05.2010), Буль (14.05.2010), Нея (18.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (14.05.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> Т.к. английским не владею пишу в подстрочном переводчике bud dist и мне выдает: дистрибьютер почки. Короче, у меня предположение, что они думали, что этот чат черных трансплантологов


Скорее всего просто конопля (bud - "шишки").

----------


## Юй Кан

Психиатр -- пациенту:
-- Итак, когда у вас началась глубокая депрессия?
-- Когда моя бывшая жена cдружилась с моей нынешней женой и они вдвоём отметелили мою будущую жену...

Новый год. Дед Мороз по вызову вручает девочке роскошный подарок. Девочка, зажав подарок ручками, угрюмо смотрит на ДМ...
Девочкина мама:
-- Машенька, ну что нужно сказать дед-морозу? Вспомни, что я обычно говорю папе, когда он приносит получку...
Девочка, сердито:
-- И это -- всё?!

Подъезжает Илья Муромец к камню, а на нём надпись: "Приветствуем Вас! Вы находитесь в почках Змея Горыныча".

----------

Нея (18.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

- Вы уверены, что хотите удалить папку D:ТЕМР?
- Да.
- В этой папке находятся файлы. Вы уверены, что хотите их удалить?
- Да!
- Удаление этих файлов может повлиять на зарегистрированные программы. Вы все еще уверены?
- Да! Да! Да!
- Эти файлы могут использоваться системой. Вы уверены?
- Пошла ты подальше!.. - заорал админ и нажал Саnсеl.
- Ага! Испугался! - подумала NТ 

Опоздавший Вовочка влетает в класс. Не поздоровался, шапки не снял.
Учительница строго:
- Вовочка! Немедленно выйди и войди снова!
Вовочка:
- Чёрт побери! Прям "Windоws" какой-то!

Привет, давай дружить. Меня зовут Usеr.НОМЕ-4ВY6В09RС6. Но для друзей я просто 4ВY6В09RС6.

Опять тройня?! Ну, ты и КСЕРОКС!

----------


## Юй Кан

Мать наставляет дочку-подростка: 
— Выбор мужа — ответственное дело. К этому надо относиться с умом. Вот посмотри на папу. Он может починить всё, что угодно: и машину сам чинит, и в доме всё может починить: электричество, сантехнику. И мебель, если поломается, тоже починит. 
Дочка кивает головой. 
— Если ты найдешь себе такого мужа, — продолжает мать, — то у тебя никогда не будет ничего нового!

Жена заглядывает в квартиру из двери балкона и заявляет мужу: 
— Знаешь, мне надоел висящий на стене бумеранг, который ты привез из Австралии, и я его выбр...

----------

Джигме (23.05.2010), Манечка (18.05.2010), Нея (18.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (18.05.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara

В детстве Саакашвили мечтал стать таксистом. Таксистом он не стал, но желание бомбить у него не пропало.

----------

Zom (18.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

19 мая!
Чем пионеры отличались от комсомольцев?
Пионеры собирали металлолом и макулатуру, а комсомольцы бутылки.

----------

Raudex (19.05.2010)

----------


## Бо

Вот что значит воля к жизни  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-P1L...layer_embedded

----------

Евгения Горенко (19.05.2010), Манечка (19.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

Американский журналист приехал в российскую деревню. Грязь. Дороги нет.. Бредет уставший мимо коровника и громко спрашивает:
- Кто-нибудь знает, где председатель?
Тут одна из коров (на чистом английском) отвечает:
- Председатель в поле.
- ???... Ик.. Как? Вы говорите по-английски?!!..
- Да. А что тут такого? Я с отличием окончила Оксфорд.
Журналист в шоке. Найдя председателя, говорит ему:
- Невероятно! У вас есть корова, которая говорит по-английски!
- Это она может.
- Но она говорит, что закончила Оксфорд!
- Не, это она брешет.

Стоят на Ричмондском мосту в Лондоне два человека и усиленно спорят...
- Билл, если ты такой великий оратор, как говоришь, то сможешь убедить любого человека прыгнуть вниз, к примеру того...
- Да, Джон, смогу... смотри.
Подходит к человеку и говорит:
- Я вижу вы англичанин...
- Да...
- У меня для вас плохая новость, на Англию напали ирландцы, захватили в плен королевскую семью и диктуют свои условия..!
- О ужас! Мне незачем жить..! - закричал он и... прыгнул с моста.
- Ну, Билл, это могло быть простой случайностью! Заставь прыгнуть еще одного..
- Тот подошел еще к одному:
- Я вижу, вы француз?..
- Да...
- У меня для вас плохая новость - ваша жена уехала с вашим другом на вашей машине и забрала вашу кредитную карточку!..
Тот со словами - "Мне не на что жить" - прыгает с моста..
Джон:
- Ну, если ты заставишь спрыгнуть еще одного, я точно поверю..!!
Билл подошел еще к одному.
- Я вижу, вы русский?..
- Да.
- Вы знаете, что в Англии запрещено прыгать в Темзу, особенно с Ричмондского моста...

----------

Pema Sonam (19.05.2010), Raudex (19.05.2010), Джигме (23.05.2010), Иван Ран (19.05.2010), Кузьмич (20.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (19.05.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Опасный венок. Подробности здесь: http://exler.ru/blog/item/7997/

----------

Jani (19.05.2010), Zom (19.05.2010), Вова Л. (19.05.2010), Манечка (20.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.05.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Опасный венок. Подробности здесь: http://exler.ru/blog/item/7997/


 :Cry:  Нарочно не придумаешь, что называется.

----------


## Zom

Это называется - "Ты меня уважаешь - и я тебя уважаю" ))

----------


## Манечка

*Онлайновый симулятор бейсджампинга*

----------


## Манечка

Рок-концерт в Африке

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Neroli (21.05.2010), Pema Sonam (20.05.2010), Вова Л. (20.05.2010), Кузьмич (21.05.2010), Спокойный (21.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (20.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

Прям как тут ))
http://tovarplus.com.ua/images/69861...7a95f84910.jpg

----------

Манечка (27.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> Прям как тут ))
> http://tovarplus.com.ua/images/69861...7a95f84910.jpg


Предупреждать надо.... бррр 
страшноооо... :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Опасный венок. Подробности здесь: http://exler.ru/blog/item/7997/


Хороший там анекдот в комментах:



> Буш и Путин на неформальной встрече в загородной резиденции президента РФ. Сидят на свежем воздухе. Буша всё время кусают комары, Путин сидит как ни в чем не бывало.
> 
> Буш: "А почему вас комары не кусают?!"
> 
> Путин: "Меня нельзя..."

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Манечка (22.05.2010), Спокойный (21.05.2010), Юй Кан (21.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (21.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Переводы с английского 

Manicure – Деньги лечат. 
I have been there – У меня там фасоль. 
God only knows – Единственный нос Бога. 
We are the champions – Мы шампиньоны. 
Do you feel alright? – Ты справа всех знаешь? 
Bye, bye baby, baby good bye – Купи, купи ребенка – ребенок хорошая покупка 
To be or not to be? – Пчела или не пчела? 
I fall in love – Я свалился в любовь 
Just in case – Только в портфеле 
I will never give up – Меня никогда не тошнит 
Oh dear – Ах олень! 
I saw my Honey today – Я пилил мой мед сегодня 
I’m going to make you mine - Я иду копать тебе шахту 
My God be with you - Майская хорошая пчела с тобой 
Phone seller – Позвони продавцу 
Good products – Бог на стороне уток 
Let’s have a party – давайте организуем партию 
Watch out! – Посмотри снаружи! 
I know his story well – Я знаю его исторический колодец 
Let it be – Давайте есть пчел 
Press space bar to continue – Космический бар прессы продолжает

----------

Спокойный (21.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Афоризмы о жизни:

Странная штука жизнь - вроде затрахала, а не удовлетворяет

Жизнь любит всех, но некоторых в стиле садо-мазо

Жизнь коротка, как прелюдия у кроликов

Борьба за жизненное пространство превращает его в безжизненное...

Взрослая жизнь в периодах. Конфетно-букетный, пастельно-кроватный, рутинно-скандальный, привычно-печальный, врачебно-ностальгический и собственно немощно-гробовой

Жизнь пролетает, как пуля сквозь голову - ничего толком не понял, а тебя уже нет

В жизни все бывает, но не всем достается

Если ты вдруг нашел смысл жизни, самое время проконсультироваться у психиатра

Жизнь - это эксперимент, результат которого заранее известен

Жизнь прекрасна и удивительна! Главное - правильно подобрать антидепрессант...

В жизни можно добиться любой цели, но не факт что от этого можно получить удовольствие

Жизнь у меня страшно интересная. Только не пойму чего в ней больше - страшного или интересного

Жизнь – одна, а глупостей так много, что не все успеешь совершить

Занял жизненную позицию по всем правилам военного искусства

Жизнь хотя бы однажды улыбается каждому, но некоторым – злобным оскалом

В жизни порой все так складывается, что потом невозможно разобрать…

Жизнь прекрасна! Если не вспоминать прошлое и не думать о будущем

Жизнь такая: только начал понимать что к чему и тебя уже закапывают

Жизнь предоставляет людям возможность набраться ума и опыта, но люди в основном предпочитают опыт

Если жизнь бьет ключом, увернись и дай сдачи монтировкой

Жизнь — это интервал времени между предчувствием, что «все еще будет» и осознанием факта, что «все уже было»

Если вы смотрите на жизнь с оптимизмом, это еще не значит, что жизнь с оптимизмом смотрит на вас

Жизнь - игра. Можно все проиграть, но выиграть все нельзя

Жизнь учит до тех пор,пока не вынесут с занятий...

Потому и хочется взять от жизни все, что все равно ничего не достанется

Красиво жить не запретишь. Но помешать можно...

Воспринимайте жизнь такой какая она есть. Если бы на свете не было лягушек, возможно вам бы пришлось за них квакать

Чем непредсказуемее жизнь, тем выше гонорары предсказателей

Жизнь - это очередь за смертью. И дурак тот кто лезет без очереди

Умению ничего не делать учатся всю жизнь

Жизнь дала трещину и превратилась в задницу

Мы все рождаемся мокрые, голые и голодные. И это только начало...

----------

Доржик (23.05.2010)

----------


## Бо

> Переводы с английского


Мне однажды автоматический переводчик перевел Three Dharma Seals (Три печати Дхармы) как Три Дхарма Тюленя. Вот так вот и возникают теории о том, что мир покоится на трех китах.

----------

Zom (21.05.2010), Иван Петров (21.05.2010), Манечка (21.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Переводы с английского


А мне вспоминается случай ещё из школьных лет, когда кто-то в сочинении обозначил пылесос не как vacuum cleaner, а как dust sucker ))) Ну тот кто улавливет мысль, юмор поймёт ))

----------

Манечка (21.05.2010)

----------


## Lara



----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Jani (22.05.2010), Neroli (22.05.2010), Raudex (22.05.2010), Вова Л. (22.05.2010), Джигме (24.05.2010), Майя П (22.05.2010), Спокойный (22.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (22.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Оформляют таблички на дверях поликлиники.
Художник спрашивает
- как писать "херург" или "хирург"
- это смотря какой врач...

в России смертную казнь заменили на 20 летнюю ипотеку....

в ЗАГСЕ
-ну и, что, подумаешь три судимости..., зато без ипотеки...

----------

Raudex (22.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Просыпается мужик с ужасного бодуна. Кое как открывает глаза и видит, что у него на груди кто-то сидит.
- Ты кто? 
- Я бобер!
- А что ты тут делаешь?
- Да разве на вас, на всех белочек напасешься?!

----------

Джигме (24.05.2010), Кузьмич (22.05.2010), Майя П (22.05.2010), Нея (24.05.2010), Шавырин (22.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Сгорела пачка купюр. 

Их души попали на небо, и их разделили на две очереди: одна - в рай, другая - в ад. 

Очереди потихоньку двигаются. Вдруг из той очереди, что в ад, вылетает новенькая пятитысячная купюра и начинает кричать: 

- Ну почему меня в ад?! Ведь я такая молодая, такая красивая! А как люди радовались, когда я попадала к ним в руки! 

Навстречу ей из другой очереди выходит старенькая, истертая, заклеенная скотчем десятка и спрашивает: 

- Внученька! А ты когда в последний раз в церкви-то была?

----------

Вова Л. (22.05.2010), Иван Петров (24.05.2010), Кузьмич (22.05.2010), Манечка (22.05.2010), Поляков (22.05.2010), Сергей А (06.06.2010), Шавырин (22.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (22.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

Мимо Скалы Совета проносится Шерхан с полными ужаса глазами и жутким грохотом, создаваемым сотней привязанных к его хвосту консервных банок.
- Ну вот - грустно вздохнул Акела - Маугли снова вспомнил, что он человеческий детеныш.

Кухня. Тишина. Открывается дверь холодильника. Оттуда вываливается огромная Мышь. Пузатая, с огромной "лицом", на шее намотаны сосиски, в одной руке кусок сыра, в другой тащит окорок, и медленно двигается в сторону норки. Подходит к маленькой норке. Перед норкой стоит маленькая мышеловка и в ней маленький засохший кусочек сыра. Подходит, смотрит и говорит: 
- Ну чеснэ слово, як диты!

У админов даже кошка мурлыкает "url-url-url..."

----------

Janna (23.05.2010), Манечка (23.05.2010), Нея (24.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Угу. Вот она:

----------

Janna (23.05.2010), Raudex (22.05.2010), Манечка (23.05.2010), Нея (24.05.2010), Чиффа (23.05.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

смех и грех...

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cYNOhqvNoS8&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cYNOhqvNoS8&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>

----------

Raudex (22.05.2010), Shunja (23.05.2010), Джигме (24.05.2010), Манечка (23.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

> Угу. Вот она:


Нет, не она, Ваша безсосисочная какая-то  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, не она, Ваша безсосисочная какая-то


Да и русскоязычная, к тому же... : ))

----------


## Lara

> Да и русскоязычная, к тому же... : ))


Точно  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Манечка

<object width="300" height="245"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lL05ZYzpLqY&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lL05ZYzpLqY&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="300" height="245"></embed></object>

----------

Dron (23.05.2010), Джигме (24.05.2010), Иван Петров (24.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

<object width="520" height="300"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I1qHVVbYG8Y&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I1qHVVbYG8Y&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

----------

Raudex (23.05.2010), Вова Л. (23.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, не она, Ваша безсосисочная какая-то


У ней за спиной мешок и толстый ломоть шпика.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Ничего личного ни к кому, просто прикол


Выдает индикатор загрузки видео, почему это он немного красненький? :Smilie:

----------


## Манечка

> Выдает индикатор загрузки видео, почему это он немного красненький?


Ему стыдно))

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (24.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка



----------

Иван Петров (24.05.2010), Кузьмич (24.05.2010), Майя П (24.05.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Спасибо, весело!!  Крутой замес!

----------

Манечка (24.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

"В нашей стране даже деньги — самый распространенный пример графического дизайна — выглядят так, будто их рисовали для завертывания монпансье. Достаточно взять 50-рублевую купюру и посчитать количество пальцев на ноге у женщины."
http://www.artlebedev.ru/kovodstvo/sections/34/

----------


## Ersh

Просто все прекрасно в этом рекламном баннере. Решительно все:

----------

Юндрун Топден (25.05.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> "В нашей стране даже деньги — самый распространенный пример графического дизайна — выглядят так, будто их рисовали для завертывания монпансье. Достаточно взять 50-рублевую купюру и посчитать количество пальцев на ноге у женщины."
> http://www.artlebedev.ru/kovodstvo/sections/34/


Неужели правда? (50-рублевой купюры у меня, к сожалению, нет, чтоб проверить)

----------


## Топпер

> Неужели правда? (50-рублевой купюры у меня, к сожалению, нет, чтоб проверить)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Неужели правда? (50-рублевой купюры у меня, к сожалению, нет, чтоб проверить)


Что на купюре -- правда (первое, что сделал, это проверил собственноочно, а то с Артемия станется и обвести народ вкруг любого пальца : ).

Теперь вопрос к питерцам: в реале у сей дамы -- как оно, с пальцами? : ))

----------


## Топпер

> Теперь вопрос к питерцам: в реале у сей дамы -- как оно, с пальцами? : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


А это точно не фотошоп-продакшн? : ))

----------


## Топпер

В смысле, купюра или фото?

----------


## Юй Кан

> В смысле, купюра или фото?


Так фото же, ибо с купюрой уже разобрались (там фича с кучей пальцев, видать, -- доп. защита копюры от купирования : )...

----------


## Манечка

По-моему, пальцев - пять, просто лапа толстая :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bob (27.05.2010), Raudex (25.05.2010), Вова Л. (25.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Вроде бы обычное фото.

----------

Манечка (25.05.2010), Юй Кан (25.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Бханте, сорь. Вопрос про реал и достоверность фоты был просто улыбкой... % )

----------

Манечка (25.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Помещаете своё фото и наслаждаетесь!*HERO*

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

<object width="300" height="245"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aStI3MaCY_s&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aStI3MaCY_s&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="300" height="245"></embed></object>

----------


## Леонид Ш

> <object width="300" height="245"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aStI3MaCY_s&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aStI3MaCY_s&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="300" height="245"></embed></object>


Видел уже этот клип, ИМХО циничное издевательство над буддийскими идеалами, особенно последний куплет.

----------


## Yeshe

Если бы собаки умели говорить, они бы не казались такими умными.

Жизнь дачника - это постоянная борьба. С соседскими детьми, которые считают его огород своим, и своими детьми, которые считают его чужим.

Для женщины красота важнее ума, потому что мужчине легче смотреть, чем думать. Марлен Дитрих

Слабительные средства, как оказалось, действуют гораздо эффективнее после окончания срока годности.

Нервный человек не тот, кто кричит на подчинённого, - это просто хам. Нервный человек тот, кто кричит на своего начальника.

Мир без психопатов был бы ненормальным. 

Мы познаём человека не по тому, что он знает, а по тому, чему он радуется.

В людях не так смешны те качества, которыми они обладают, как те, на которые они претендуют.

Если вы уберете великие слова и торжественную мину, еще много всего останется, так что не пугайтесь. Фромм

Если ты считаешь себя просветлённым - пойди и поживи неделю со своими родителями.

----------

Спокойный (26.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Лёня, Лёня, Витя, Витя... История Украины становится предсказуемой.

----------

Вова Л. (26.05.2010), Манечка (26.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка



----------

Zom (26.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2010), Этэйла (26.05.2010), Юй Кан (26.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Для дораскрытия темы ляпов на родимых дензнаках -- Олимпийский рубель образца 1978 года.
Найдите одну ашыпку? : )

----------

Вова Л. (26.05.2010), Манечка (26.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> Для дораскрытия темы ляпов на родимых дензнаках -- Олимпийский рубель образца 1980 года.
> Найдите одну ашыпку? : )


На циферблате вместо 16 ч и 18ч - два раза по 18? То есть вместо римской четвёрки (IV)там римская же шестёрка(VI)?
Забавно :Big Grin:  
Получается, что если бы куранты на монете действительно отсчитывали время, то когда маленькая стрелка оказалась бы на этой подменённой циферке, то получилось бы, что они просто передают оренбургское время... :Smilie:  ( у нас разница с Москвой аккурат плюс два часа)
Спасибо, Юй Кан, позабавило... :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (26.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Чёта мне эта картинка чей-то юзерпик напоминает. %)
Тока не припомню, чей именно... И другим не советую. : )

----------

Кузьмич (27.05.2010), Манечка (28.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Недавно прошёл чемпионат мира по вязанию среди бабушек: бабушка из России связала две авоськи и три мочалки; бабушка с Украины связала тёплые носки из собачьей шерсти; бабушка из Беларуси связала с десяток снопов; бабушка из Турции связала нефтепроводом две страны; бабушка из США связала постройку этого нефтепровода с угрозами Америке; бабушка из Китая сначала связала Ай-фон, а затем и рыболовную сеть; бабушка из Израиля связала Всемирное потепление с запуском ракет; бабушка из Голландии не смогла связать и двух слов; бабушка из Сомали связала всех остальных бабушек и требует выкуп!

----------

Вова Л. (26.05.2010), Кузьмич (27.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.05.2010), Юй Кан (26.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Юй Кан ))))))))

----------

Raudex (27.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.05.2010), Юй Кан (26.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Один гаишник никогда не брал взяток — думал, что его по телевизору покажут. Потом надоело ждать — он взял взятку, и его, наконец-то, по ТВ показали. В передаче про оборотней. Он, оказывается, оборотнем был.

Один мужик был козлом. Он никого не пропускал, ехал всегда посередине дороги. И при этом всем сигналил и ругался. И был у него в машине тигр с качающейся башкой. Так вот, однажды он не выдержал и загрыз козла.

Один мужик купил на аукционе машину Брежнева. Все говорили: «Не покупай, в ней может жить дух Генсека», но он купил. И что вы думаете? В первую же неделю этот лимузин перецеловался с машинами вьетнамского, болгарского, польского и эфиопского послов!

Вот как-то один мужик стал рыть смотровую яму. Тут вдруг лопата звяк обо что-то металлическое. Глядь — а это сундук с золотом. Бросил мужик яму рыть и купил себе гараж с готовой смотровой ямой, с электричеством и машину новую. Только золото проклятое было. А мужику-то что? Гараж-то новый и машина не проклятые, а честно купленные.

У одного автовладельца стало из двигателя масло пропадать. Утром раз его щупом — мало! Дольёт, день поездит, раз щупом — опять мало! Позвал он одного знающего мужичка. Пришли они ночью в гараж, свет включили, и тут того мужичка ка-а-ак начало трясти всего! Трясётся весь и смеётся. «Так ты че, — говорит, — сразу не сказал, что у тебя машина ВАЗ! Ничего тут не поделать, из неё масло всё равно уйдет». Взял бутылку водки и исчез.

Одну женщину какие-то люди за деньги научили водить машину, так она села в неё и поехала. Едет она, и вдруг вспомнила, что её муж бросил. Она как затормозит! А потом вдруг вспомнила, что у неё утюг не выключен. Она как поедет! И так она ездит до сих пор, так что другим машинам лучше на дорогах не появляться.

У одного мужика была лысая резина. Что он только не делал: и с друзьями советовался, и новые шины покупал. Ничего не помогало: поездит года два — и снова резина лысая, как колено. Тогда он пошел к ведьме. Рассказал ей про свою беду. Она ему и говорит, что сделает так, чтобы у него никогда резина не лысела, только за это надо ей было душу отдать. Ну, мужик и согласился, а что делать? Замаялся ведь. Вот теперь этот мужик ездит на прекрасных шинах, только как-то без души.

Появился в одном городе лежачий полицейский, и все водители старались его машиной переехать… Переедут, а он опять утром на том же месте… ничего с ним сделать не могли… И до сих пор не могут.

У одного мужика была чёрная-чёрная «Волга» и он её очень любил. Спал только с ней, то есть под окном — машина, а за окном — мужик. И вот однажды утром смотрит мужик, а на лобовом стекле — пятнышко черное. Ну, он стеклоочистителем побрызгал, тряпочкой потёр, пятно и пропало. А на следующее утро, — на том же самом месте уже два пятна! Ну, естественно, очиститель, тряпочка… А на следующее утро — сто пятен! «Ну, — думает мужик, — конец. Придется теперь машину в гараж ставить, а там её наверняка украдут». Пригорюнился, голову повесил, а потом поднял голову-то, смотрит, а над его машиной растет дерево — черноплодная рябина! Да ещё какие-то доброхоты повесили там кормушку, и в кормушке сидит штук двести воробьёв и примерно столько же голубей! Озверел мужик, схватил топор, срубил дерево, разрубил кормушку на сто частей, а потом до вечера по двору с топором за воробьями гонялся. Чуть жену родную не зарубил, когда она ему во двор поесть вынесла. Во как!

Один мужик ехал за самосвалом. И вдруг из самосвала на мужика вывалилась Черная Масса. Больше этот самосвал никто не видел. Уехал, гад.

Однажды мужик ехал на машине и обрызгал старушку из лужи. И она его прокляла. И с тех пор стала эта старушка мужику на каждом перекрёстке мерещиться, причём бежала она всякий раз на красный свет аккурат перед ним. Пять раз он сбивал проклятую старуху и уезжал, а на шестой раз сбивать не стал, а остановился, так она сама к нему под колеса залезла и лежит! Вылез мужик из машины, схватил старуху и как следует расспросил. Оказалось у старухи 30 близняшек, вернее, уже 25, и все они решили мужика до дурдома довести. Мужик тогда поехал в милицию, всё про старух рассказал, а уж оттуда его в дурдом-то и свезли.

- Ваня, у тебя кто-нибудь знакомый в милиции есть? 
- Есть, Вован, дружбан мой. 
- А что он там делает? 
- Второй месяц в КПЗ сидит.

----------

Джигме (28.05.2010), Кузьмич (27.05.2010), Спокойный (27.05.2010)

----------


## Jani

Интересные названия у фирмочек встречаются:  

http://www.nimitta.ru/
http://www.dcd.ru/page.php?p=catalog&item=100
http://kut-95c.ru/bani/tovar/905/1/index.html
http://ukrmatras.kiev.ua/index.php?productID=286
http://www.embryo-float.ru/f_cam.php

Остается только ниббану в кредит взять))

----------

Манечка (28.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

*Флэш-фото*



Я часа два игралась. :Big Grin: 
(Собрала себя, Шавырина, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче и даже бханте Топпера, очень похоже получается...)
Попробуйте!



З.Ы.  надеюсь, не боян.

----------

Кузьмич (28.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> Интересные названия у фирмочек встречаются:  
> 
> http://www.nimitta.ru/
> http://www.dcd.ru/page.php?p=catalog&item=100
> http://kut-95c.ru/bani/tovar/905/1/index.html
> http://ukrmatras.kiev.ua/index.php?productID=286
> http://www.embryo-float.ru/f_cam.php
> 
> Остается только ниббану в кредит взять))


Мне больше всего понравилась двухспальная кровать "Мара" 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

Надо им посоветовать выпустить трёхспальную "Мара с нами" -)

----------

Манечка (29.05.2010)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

На дачном участке на Хортице, где в прошлом году ставили ступу, обитала хозяйская собака по кличке Мара. Как оную кликуху только буддисты тогда не переиначивали, дыбы не осквернять свою речь этим нехорошим словом...

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Флэш-фото



Я часа два игралась.
(Собрала себя, Шавырина, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче и даже бханте Топпера, очень похоже получается...)
Попробуйте!
_____________________________________________________________________

Похоже на програмку для составления фоторобота в соответствующих органах))

----------

Манечка (30.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

(из и-нета):

Грубость - остроумие дураков. Привычка все оспаривать - их утонченность. А. Моруа (Andre Maurois )

Говорят, что когда Аристотель придумал логику, он на радостях устроил пир и велел заколоть 40 баранов. С тех пор бараны логику не любят.

Не начнешь спорить с дураком - он сочтет себя правым, начнешь - только убедишь его в этом.

Ошибка - это решение, верное при других условиях.

Если вас окружают одни дураки, значит - вы центральный. 

Эмоции - это хороший слуга, но плохой хозяин.

Никогда не оправдывайся - твоим друзьям это не нужно, а враги все равно не поверят. (Э. Хаббард) 

Совет - это не руководство к действию, а информация к размышлению. 

Вы можете победить в споре, но потерять друга. 

Наличие множества способов указывает на отсутствие среди них надежного.

Никогда не судите о человеке по его друзьям. У Иуды они были безупречны. 

Улыбнись, и с тобой улыбнется весь мир, заплачь, и ты останешься один.

Судите о своем здоровье по тому, как вы радуетесь утру и весне.

----------

Манечка (28.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (28.05.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

116020 (сохранена 2010-04-19 в 15:55)
xxx: В офисе довольно шумно: музыка, разговоры, ксероксы, телефоны, ремонт этажом ниже... решил поискать в инете шумозащитные наушники. Чтоб одел на уши - и тишинааааа... Нашел интересующую модель на сайте оружейного магазина. Сайт интересный, решил полазить. Когда рассматривал понравившуюся модель двустволки - за спиной стало на удивление тихо, даже по телефону шепотом заговорили...
xxx: а наушники ли мне нужны?

----------

Janna (29.05.2010), Raudex (28.05.2010), Алик (13.11.2018), Вова Л. (28.05.2010), Кузьмич (29.05.2010), Манечка (28.05.2010)

----------


## Бо

- Как лучше всего поблагодарить буддиста за выступление?
- Апплодировать одной ладонью.

----------

Pema Sonam (29.05.2010), Иван Петров (30.05.2010), Манечка (29.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Гармонь, конечно, но смешно
<object width="300" height="245"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kbqnqbOxtg0&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kbqnqbOxtg0&hl=ru_RU&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="300" height="245"></embed></object>

----------

Yeshe (29.05.2010), Zom (29.05.2010), Алексий (29.05.2010), Кузьмич (29.05.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

текст объявления:
*Найдена собака*
Кобель, бигль, найден в 11:30 в четверг, 20-го апреля, на углу 14-ой и Пайн. Возраст приблизительно 6 месяцев. Коричневый с белыми и черными пятнами, слегка крючковатый хвост. Голубой ошейник, но без таблички с именем. Очень дружелюбный. На вкус была как цыпленок.  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (29.05.2010), Буль (31.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (29.05.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

говорят каждый в меру своей испорченности все понимает :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (29.05.2010), Вова Л. (29.05.2010), Кузьмич (29.05.2010), Манечка (29.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (29.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

Мужские мечты: жена - на обложке журнала "Vоguе", любовница - на обложке журнала "Рlауbоу", сын - на обложке журнала "Sроrt", тёща - на листовках "Пропавшие без вести".

----------


## Yeshe

Свистнуто с одного форума. Рецепт. Не-чайная церемония по-канадски.

1. Свалить сосну среднего размера, березу, третье дерево whatever по вкусу (кроме дуба и ели).
2. Распилить на части и просушить не менее полугода.
3. Сходить на оленя. Если зеленые будут сильно возражать, купить свинину в ближайшем (15 миль) супере.
4. Посмотреть в холодильнике есть ли хоть что-то для маринада.
5. Если нет, съездить в супер в соседний городок (15 миль).
6. Взять на глаз грамм сто President Choice Extra Spicy Barbecue sauce, что осталось от Master Choice Hickory, Master Choice Spicy Barbeсue Sauce, Master Choice Original Barbecue Sauce. Смешать скоко есть. Добавить все, что хочется, по вкусу. Если вкуса нет, не добавлять ничего.
7. Добавить, если больше ничего нету, соевый соус, штоб не слишком.
8. Добавить уксуса грамм сто.
9. Залить всю эту дрянь стаканом воды.
10. Забросить туда оленину/свинину/whatever.
11. Поставить на самую нижнюю полку в холодильник на сутки. Если холодильника нет, выставить на улицу и охранять от енотов.
12. Нарубить сосну, березу и whatever. Ежели вы использовали угольных брикетов из опилок, то дальше можно не читать, жрите сами.
13. Посмотреть в закромах, есть ли красненькое.
14. Если нет, съездить в соседний городок в ближайшый LCBO (15 миль) и купить Rokamar, Valpolicella или Farnese.
15. Разжечь огонь. Первой жечь сосну, потом все остальное. В конце добавить опять же сосну, штоб.
16. Если вы для розжига использовали всякую гадысь - жидкости типа Barbeque Lighter и тому подобную дрянь - вы не Канадец, я с вами не играю. Разжигать надо берестой, чтоб все как надо.
17. Подождать, пока образуются угли, способные доставить вам эстетическое наслаждение.
18. Помедитировать, глядя на угли, запивая красненьким.
19. Жарить мясо. Процесс доставляет большее удовольствие, если запивать красненьким.
20. Если пошел снег - значит мясо готово.
21. Если вы, схватив мясо, убежали в дом - значит, вы не Канадец.
22. Не спеша вкушать на бэкъярде, запивая красненьким, а снег пофиг и нуево, эка невидаль.
23. Тащиться, тащиться и тащиться.
24. Запустить снежком в нахального енота.
25. Если енот окажется скунсом, вам не повезло, пить меньше надо.
26. Запить красненьким.
27. Выкурить сигарету.
28. Подумать о вечном. Снег, он способствует.
29. Осмыслить процесс.
30. Вернуться к компьютеру править очередной баг.

----------

Буль (31.05.2010), Евгения Горенко (31.05.2010), Иван Петров (30.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> [...] Очень дружелюбный. На вкус была как цыпленок.


Без извинений: хумор -- живодёрский.
Чтоб ощутить "прелесть" этой шутки, можно просто заменить тут зверуху человеком. Будет ещё смешнее.

----------

Бхусуку (26.10.2013), Манечка (30.05.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

*Юй*, чувство юмора - это такая штука, которая понятно не у всех присутствует. Почему вы не пойдете в ветку про вегетарианство с подобной ассоциацией? Начните убеждать, что есть курицу - это все равно, что есть человека, посмотрим, сколько вы продержитесь  :Smilie: 

я кстати вегетарианец, но признаю за каждым право есть мясо. В том числе собачье, как делают в Китае, И еще признаю право шутить. Даже на некошерные темы  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (30.05.2010), Буль (31.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (30.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

- Ребе, что такое счастье?
- Счастье - это иметь красивую жену.
- А что такое несчастье?
- Несчастье? Несчастье - это иметь такое счастье...

Сегодня утром банк вернул мне чек с надписью "Недостаточно средств". Вот только не ясно у кого - у них или у меня?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Юй*, чувство юмора - это такая штука, которая понятно не у всех присутствует. Почему вы не пойдете в ветку про вегетарианство с подобной ассоциацией? Начните убеждать, что есть курицу - это все равно, что есть человека, посмотрим, сколько вы продержитесь 
> 
> я кстати вегетарианец, но признаю за каждым право есть мясо. В том числе собачье, как делают в Китае, И еще признаю право шутить. Даже на некошерные темы


Одно дело -- признавать чьё-то право заблуждаться (помните, как первый раз сопритыкнулись, по поводу уродов и т.п.?) или есть собачье мясо в UK, а совсем другое -- веселиться по поводу того, что кто-то из существ с хорошим чувством хумора съёл чью-то собаку или просто так вот тонко постебался, чтоб порадовать кого-то со столь же развитым этим самым чувством.

Чтоб совсем понятно: есть вещи, над которыми смеяться просто неэтично (даже если очень тянет), ибо это -- цинизм, который сейчас у много кого присутствует вплоть до того, что им вытесняется этика.

----------

Манечка (30.05.2010), Чиффа (31.05.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

- Я понял, в чём ваша беда: вы слишком серьёзны. Умное лицо — это ещё не признак ума, господа. Все глупости на земле делаются именно с этим выражением лица. Вы улыбайтесь, господа. Улыбайтесь! 

Григорий Горин

----------

Буль (31.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (31.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> - Я понял, в чём ваша беда: вы слишком серьёзны. Умное лицо — это ещё не признак ума, господа. Все глупости на земле делаются именно с этим выражением лица. Вы улыбайтесь, господа. Улыбайтесь! 
> 
> Григорий Горин


Мне не улыбаться, а плакать хочется над этой шуткой о собаке...  :Cry: 
Еше у Вас была когда-нибудь собака?:

----------


## Иван Ран

У меня была, шутка смешная.

----------


## Манечка

> У меня была, шутка смешная.


Вы ее съели видимо... :Cry:

----------


## Иван Ран

ну вот и вы пошутили на эту тему

----------

Raudex (31.05.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

> Мне не улыбаться, а плакать хочется над этой шуткой о собаке...


ну поплачьте если так хочется - над собачкой, которая явно попала в хорошие руки - люди потратили время на развес объявлений по всей округе, деньги на цветные распечатки, да еще вложили чувство юмора, которое явно сделает объявление незабываемым, что конечно же повысит его эффективность... 

Надоело мне... больше я вам анекдоты таскать не буду, ставьте свои плоские и политкорректные шутки, от которых не смешно.

*Торжественно покидаю тему анекдотов.* 


ухожу, Мариванна, ухожу....   :Cool:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> - Я понял, в чём ваша беда: вы слишком серьёзны. Умное лицо — это ещё не признак ума, господа. Все глупости на земле делаются именно с этим выражением лица. Вы улыбайтесь, господа. Улыбайтесь! 
> 
> Григорий Горин


Никакое лицо не может быть признаком ума. Неужто не знаете? : )
Да и шибко развитый ум, Yeshe, вообще-то -- сплошь и рядом -- беда, а не победа (над собой)...

Ну, а смеяться умному (точнее -- мудрому, чтоб не путать) пристало *над собой* же, даже страдающим. А не над чьими-то страданиями, даже если это страдания абстрактной/посторонней собаки.

----------

Манечка (31.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну поплачьте если так хочется - над собачкой, которая явно попала в хорошие руки - люди потратили время на развес объявлений по всей округе, деньги на цветные распечатки, да еще вложили чувство юмора, которое явно сделает объявление незабываемым, что конечно же повысит его эффективность...


Ну по-ду-май-те же: *эффективность чего*, если там не указан ни телефон, ни, хотя бы, е-мыл?



> Надоело мне... больше я вам анекдоты таскать не буду, ставьте свои плоские и политкорректные шутки, от которых не смешно.
> *Торжественно покидаю тему анекдотов.* 
> 
> ухожу, Мариванна, ухожу....


Ааах какая красивая ироническая поза! %)
И очень скромная: ну не понимают и не ценят тут эти пошляки Ваших тонких и беспардонных шуток...
Как тонко, правда? : )

----------


## Neroli

> А не над чьими-то страданиями, даже если это страдания абстрактной/посторонней собаки.


Вы как к мультику Том и Джери относитесь?




> Ну по-ду-май-те же: эффективность чего, если там не указан ни телефон, ни, хотя бы, е-мыл?


Ну это же шутка от начала до конца. Какой резон англоговорящим людям, в 21-м веке, имеющим комп и цветной принтер есть собачку?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы как к мультику Том и Джери относитесь?


Отношусь плохо. Т.е. давно уже не смотрю западные мульты.
Потому давайте не отвлекаться на американский хумор, а то спрошу про взрослое, а не детское, класса "Тупой, ещё тупее". : ))
Вы ведь уже *взрослая* девушка, правда? Или до сих пор от Томов и Джеррей угораете? : )




> Ну это же шутка от начала до конца. Какой резон англоговорящим людям, в 21-м веке, имеющим комп и цветной принтер есть собачку?


От начала и до конца это циничная шутка.
Слово "цинизм" -- понятное? А слово "этика"?

----------

Манечка (31.05.2010), Чиффа (31.05.2010)

----------


## Спокойный

Шутка смешная.

А вот комментарии к *анекдотам*, иной раз, просто ввергают в остолбенение. И это не в первый раз. Товарисчи, не надо комментировать анекдоты. Если не поняли юмор - тоже не надо об этом всем рассказывать.

----------

AlekseyE (31.05.2010), Won Soeng (31.05.2010), Алексей И. (26.10.2013), Иван Петров (31.05.2010), Шавырин (31.05.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сколько дискуссий из-за проходной шутки.

----------

Шавырин (31.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть встречное предложение: прежде, чем запостить сюда, в этот раздел форума ту или иную шутку, вспомните, что этот форум -- *буддийский*.
Основой же следования Дхарме является, если кто забыл, нравственность, с которой сейчас в мире дело обстоит всё хуже и хуже. Вот и здесь статистика благодарностей за никак не добрую шутку Yeshe в сравнении с комментом, напоминающем об этике, свидетельствует о том же.

Шутки -- шутками, но нравственность (чтоб упростить это толкуемое по-разному понятие, можно заменить его более простым: *метта*) важнее.

Соответственно, первый вопрос, который следует ставить себе перед тем, как выложить сюда рассмешившую Вас шутку, это: *над чем смеюсь?*

Это, по мне, и будет частным, локальным совершенствованием в нравственности, без которой нет буддизма.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.05.2010), Чиффа (31.05.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Декан заходит в туалет, и видит как группа молча и методично метелит однокурсника. Спрашивает: 
- Что случилось?
Кто-то из толпы:
- Достал, зануда.

----------

Шаман (01.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

"Tastes like chicken" это ни в коем случае не намёк на актуальные вкусовые качества. Эта фраза в той культуре никогда не воспринимается буквально и используется только в шутках. Так что можете туда смело хоть человека "подставлять".

Так то.

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Tastes like chicken" это ни в коем случае не намёк на актуальные вкусовые качества. Эта фраза в той культуре никогда не воспринимается буквально и используется только в шутках. Так что можете туда смело хоть человека "подставлять".
> Так то.


Не знаю, что двигало Иваном, когда он писал это сообщение, но вот для справки (уточнил у человека, сведущего не только в английском):




> Q.: Что означает в англоязычном контексте "Tastes like chicken"?
> 
> A.: "На вкус как курятина"
> Употребляется обычно *когда описывается незнакомая еда*
> Часто используется *с оттенком насмешки*
> Т.к. практически все описатели всяческих экзотических блюд говорят "на вкус напоминает курицу"
> Например, когда речь идет о лягушачьих лапках


А с учётом прошедшего время (Tasted), как и было в исходнике, всё становится на свои места, о чём и была речь у меня: не улыбка, а -- насмешка, недобрая, циничная.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть встречное предложение: прежде, чем запостить сюда, в этот раздел форума ту или иную шутку, вспомните, что этот форум -- *буддийский*.
> Основой же следования Дхарме является, если кто забыл, нравственность, с которой сейчас в мире дело обстоит всё хуже и хуже. Вот и здесь статистика благодарностей за никак не добрую шутку Yeshe в сравнении с комментом, напоминающем об этике, свидетельствует о том же.
> 
> Шутки -- шутками, но нравственность (чтоб упростить это толкуемое по-разному понятие, можно заменить его более простым: *метта*) важнее.
> 
> Соответственно, первый вопрос, который следует ставить себе перед тем, как выложить сюда рассмешившую Вас шутку, это: *над чем смеюсь?*
> 
> Это, по мне, и будет частным, локальным совершенствованием в нравственности, без которой нет буддизма.


Будучи буддистом стоит задумываться прежде всего о причинах поведения живых существ. Поскольку не понимая их можно лишь сетовать на поведение и мечтать о святости. Подлинная святость - не находить причин для раздражения, гнева и зависти.

----------

Neroli (31.05.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Хорошие люди, а не умеют поставить себя на твёрдую ногу... "
Даниил Хармс

----------


## Ассаджи

Древний ланкийский анекдот

Крестьянин пригласил монаха-араханта на завтрак в свой дом. По дороге прямо перед монахом оказались коровьи лепёшки. Монах перепрыгнул через них и продолжил идти.

- Этот монах совсем не дисциплинирован, а я потратил столько денег на такую вкусную еду для него, - подумал крестьянин, - может, оставлю сладкое себе.

Через несколько минут на дороге снова встретились коровьи лепешки. На этот раз монах аккуратно медленно обошел лепешки.

- Почему вы ведете себе то так, то эдак? - возмутился крестьянин.

- В прошлый раз прыжок стоил мне сладкого. Я не хочу рисковать и главным блюдом!

----------

Pema Sonam (26.10.2013), Won Soeng (12.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (12.11.2018), Кокотик (19.11.2018), Мокроусов Вадим (26.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

Встречаются Дуккха, Аничча и Анатта.
Дуккха говорит: 
- Жизнь - фигня!
Аничча:
- Это пройдет!
Анатта:
- И это вы МНЕ говорите?!

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (26.10.2013)

----------


## Pavlycha

Буддист отложил все дела на следующую жизнь  :Smilie:

----------


## Доня

> Спорят христианин с буддистом.
> Христианин:
> - Да ваше переселение душ - полная чихня. Только за последние пятьдесят лет
> население Земли выросло на целый миллиард. Откуда взялось столько новых душ?
> Буддист:
> - А ты посчитал, сколько дубов за это время вырубили?!


Больше вопросов по росту численности населения земли не имею..):

----------

Ассаджи (15.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2018)

----------

